#launchpad 2005-03-28
<lamase> hi
<lamase> A system error occurred
<lamase> i cant register
<JanC> you can register on the main ubuntu site
<JanC> ?
#launchpad 2005-03-30
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> after i merged  dh  and  danielholbach  on the "people" interface, am i supposed to still see both of them in the people list?
<dholbach> bbl :-) *wave*
<amiroff> hello, is rosetta fully working?
<amiroff> I just become a member but cannot seem to translate :(
#launchpad 2005-04-02
<jsgotangco> hello
<Kinnison> Hello jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> Kinnison: do you have a minute?
<Kinnison> In about 5m I will; ask away and I'll answer when I return
* Kinnison is being told to rest by his computer and I can't ignore it again or it'll rant at me
<Kinnison> workrave is the bomb
<jsgotangco> i am trying to do some stuff in Rosetta but i get system errors when i try to submit afaik rosetta only requires you to enter the translation and hit enter
<daf> you shouldn't get system errors
<daf> they are bugs
<daf> what are you translating?
<jsgotangco> i am trying out in abiword for tagalog
<daf> ok
<daf> let me check
* Kinnison smiles
<Kinnison> daf: thanks
<daf> no worries
<jsgotangco> hmmm i get "a system error occured"
<daf> ok, I think I've found the source of the problem
<jsgotangco> thats good news
<jsgotangco> ive been trying it out since yesterday
<daf> thanks for letting us know about the problem
<jsgotangco> what happened anyway?
<daf> if all goes well, it will be fixed within the next couple of days
<daf> it is a bug in the code
<jsgotangco> wow
<jsgotangco> but rosetta is just entering the translated text then submit right?
* jsgotangco thought he missed something
<daf> sorry, it takes some time for us to prepare fixes for these sorts of problems
<jsgotangco> i dont mind at all good thing i asked
<daf> yes, using Rosetta shuold be really easy
<daf> no, it's not your fault :)
<jsgotangco> ill just hang around here then for the meantime :D
<daf> sure
<jsgotangco> im going home
<jsgotangco> see you guys later
<daf> bye
<dreamcatcher> moin
<dreamcatcher> hey salty
<SteveA> dreamcatcher: what are you doing here, you unsavory character
<dreamcatcher> oh, i was just wondering if there's a script to fetch all potfiles for a product from launchpad
<SteveA> there's support for downloading a tar coming RSN
<dreamcatcher> neat. i can wait a bit more then
<SteveA> daf, carlos: any idea when that's landing in production?
<carlos> SteveA: I suppose at the end of next week or so
<daf> yep
<daf> it's working, but it needs optimisation, which we'll be doing this week
#launchpad 2005-04-03
* koke getting really asleep
<noseasasi> buenos dias
<jsgotangco> salut
<noseasasi> pregunta sobre el ubuntu
<noseasasi> salut
<jsgotangco> no habla espanol
<jsgotangco> hehe
<noseasasi> ok
<noseasasi> i am very bad enghish but i do
<jsgotangco> lets try then :D
<noseasasi> my xmms and beep player no play nothing
<jsgotangco> hoary or warty?
<noseasasi> i try others but is the same
<noseasasi> warty
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> tried alsamixer?
<noseasasi> in the foros there are others whit the same trouble 
<noseasasi> no i dont try
<noseasasi> one moment...
<noseasasi> one moment
<noseasasi> no play.
<noseasasi> the xmms is block
<jsgotangco> i really dont know whats wrong at the moment
<carlos> noseasasi: I think it's better if you ask at #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es
<noseasasi> thanks i try others thinks
<noseasasi> bye
<carlos> noseasasi: but I think the problem is with esd sound daemon
<noseasasi> gracias carlos ahura mismo
<jsgotangco> carlos: he's in warty
<carlos> noseasasi: you need to select the esd plugin output in xmms
<noseasasi> thaks
<carlos> noseasasi: de nada ;-)
<Burgundavia> any body here?
<Kinnison> Nup, we're all asleep
<Burgundavia> any malone people here?
<Kinnison> You want bradb and he's not here right now
<Kinnison> or bjornt
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> hey bradb, just the man I was looking for
<bradb> Burgundavia: hi
<Burgundavia> I have some ideas/thoughts regarding malone
<Burgundavia> is now a good time to hear them?
<bradb> Burgundavia: sure
<Burgundavia> alright then
<Burgundavia> User Prefs
<Burgundavia> -Email Prefs
<Burgundavia> --Merge the validate with upper section, as I would expect all my emails to be listed, with a check box column listing them as validated.
<bradb> Burgundavia: sorry dude. was reading email and came back to the IRC window to see that our internet connection had flaked at the router. :/
<Burgundavia> np
<Burgundavia> User Prefs
<Burgundavia> -Email Prefs
<Burgundavia> --Merge the validate with upper section, as I would expect all my emails to be listed, with a check box column listing them as validated.
<bradb> Burgundavia: ok, so are you familiar with FOAF?
<bradb> Burgundavia: FOAF, i.e. Friend of a Friend, i.e. the part of Launchpad you see under /people.
<Burgundavia> a little
<bradb> Burgundavia: If you're suggesting a Malone improvement, it's probably something that you're seeing under /malone.
<Burgundavia> I remember hearing a little at mataro
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> then I do have stuff for that to
<bradb> Burgundavia: If you're suggesting an improvement about how to better interact with your personal prefs, accounts, etc. that's a FOAF thing.
<Burgundavia> ok
<bradb> our FOAF guy is salgado, who doesn't appear to be around atm.
<Burgundavia> I will note that
<Burgundavia> for malone
<bradb> Burgundavia: ok, so for the Malone-specific stuff, I'd be interested to hear about how you think it can be improved.
<Burgundavia> main malone screen
<Burgundavia> -text jammed together when view of ff 1.0.1
<Burgundavia> -seperation between product and package?
<Burgundavia> -you have lots of screen realestate, use it
<Burgundavia> respond to 1 & 2 and then I will discuss 3
<bradb> can you give me a URL for #1? i'm not sure what you're referring to, exactly.
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<Burgundavia> should I show you a screenshot
<Burgundavia> yes I am running Ubuntu Hoary
<bradb> oh, yes, I'm aware of that main screen ugliness. it was very recently introduced. ;) we've got some hardcore UI hacking happening in .ch at the moment though, so expect that to improve in the next week or two, i would guess.
<bradb> for #2, what's your question, exactly?
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> not really clear in my mind what exactly a product is
<bradb> Burgundavia: a product is the source code as it exists outside of any given distribution.
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> there is no mention of source code in there
<Burgundavia> I guess that finishes the main screen
<bradb> Burgundavia: e.g. Mozilla Firefox.
<Burgundavia> ok
<bradb> Burgundavia: It's the "upstream" to the source package in a distribution.
<Burgundavia> I see now
<bradb> it's the place where most of the bugs actually get /fixed/ :)
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I wonder how that could be made clearer?
<Burgundavia> I guess the other issue is
<bradb> Burgundavia: the word "product" is sort of confusing, especially because we sometimes use "upstream" and sometimes use "product", and it's still not entirely clear which one is the best term.
<Burgundavia> are you planning on have seperate "main" pages
<Burgundavia> product is nice because upstream doesn't have much traction outside the dev community
<Burgundavia> however, the confusion in the same community over product vs package is also bad
<Burgundavia> same == not devs
<bradb> ok, so first, separate "main" pages...for...?
<bradb> every "context" has its bug tracker.
<Burgundavia> for seperate use cases
<Burgundavia> developer, end user, etc.
<bradb> oh, not sure yet. i think it's expected that the UI will grow into something that looks a bit different depending on how you interact with the system though (so, you'd have different options to select if you're a sourcepackage maintainer v.s. an end-user v.s. a distro release manager, etc.)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> as the current does everything, doesn't really work
<Burgundavia> but if there is ui love happening, sounds good
<Burgundavia> onwards then
<Burgundavia> is there work happening on the bug screen ui?
<bradb> Burgundavia: always. :)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> my thoughts
<Burgundavia> type ahead for distro, ala the current bugzilla
<bradb> Burgundavia: where?
<Burgundavia> possibly with the current stable as the top one
<Burgundavia> sorry, enter new bugs screen
<Burgundavia> which would elminate the ugly popup
<bradb> Burgundavia: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu would be the page on which you'd file distro bugs (i.e. /malone/distros/<distroname>)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> is the other bug screen going away entirely then?
<bradb> but yes, we're aware of the less-than-ideal issue of using a popup to select one item from a list of dozens, hundreds, or even thousands of options. we brought in a guy from the Mozilla project to help address that (for more than just selecting distros)
<Burgundavia> you probably can get away with that
<bradb> yeah, the filing a bug screen that makes you type the distro will probably disappear shortly
<Burgundavia> link to already reported bugs on that page currently goes to main screen
<Burgundavia> on Ubuntu page too
<Burgundavia> blue sky about that: type ahead for summary, ala firefox with box beneath showing possibly related bugs
<bradb> Burgundavia: Interesting. We've spec'd a UI for showing you possibly related bugs, but not using Google Suggest style widgets (yet.)
<Burgundavia> dhtml+js is very very cool
<Burgundavia> my todo list is broken if you have nothing assigned to you
<Burgundavia> just shows all bugs
<bradb> urgh, yeah, the searching and those quick search links has broken in some of the bug filing screens. I'll sort that out in due course (i think there's already a bug filed for one of those problems, but if you can't find a bug filed for something that you find broken in Malone, bug reports are the best way to ensure that I don't forget to fix something. :)
<bradb> s/bug filing screens/bug listing screens/
<Burgundavia> another crazy idea
<Burgundavia> sub todo lists for bugs
<Burgundavia> some bugs have several things that need to be done
<Burgundavia> so create a subtodo list
<Burgundavia> thus if the bug was go to work
<Burgundavia> subtodo list 1 would be: get out of bed
<Burgundavia> etc.
* Kinnison is glad he doesn't have to get out of bed to go to work :-)
<Burgundavia> Kinnison: what do you think of my idee?
* Kinnison isn't convinced it's a brilliant plan
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Kinnison> why not just file bugs for the subtasks and make the primary bug depend on them -- or else have a proper todo/task manager which can relate several tasks to the same bug
<Burgundavia> hey that works too
<Burgundavia> but what if people file (foo is broken)
<Burgundavia> when it requires bar, baz, and bat to be fixed?
<Burgundavia> and each is a lengthy task?
<bradb> Burgundavia: we're planning on building a todo app, which is the thing that will manage bug dependencies, i believe.
<Burgundavia> bradb: hey, cool
<Burgundavia> that about exhausts my imm. thoughts
<Burgundavia> I am certain I will have more less than wonderful ideas soon
<bradb> Burgundavia: the good news is, we're on it. pretty much everything you've said we've already either spec'd out (but not yet scheduled for implementation) or can at least see on the horizon, and have already done some thinking about.
<Burgundavia> great
<Burgundavia> isn't being behind the ball great?
<bradb> :)
* Kinnison holds the ball still for Burgundavia to try and get on
<daf> Burgundavia, the .desktop file fascist :)
* Kinnison grins
<Burgundavia> daf: noticed that did you?
<Burgundavia> daf: That is my todo list
<daf> :)
<Kinnison> Burgundavia: we get told for every new malone bug
<Burgundavia> I have now filed exactly one half the bugs in ubuntu
<Burgundavia> Kinnison: by what means? ircbot?
<daf> going to need to give dilys full multi-channel support soon
<Kinnison> Burgundavia: yeah
<Kinnison> daf: yeppers
<Burgundavia> in #canonical
<Burgundavia> ?
<Kinnison> naah, in a launchpad channel
<daf> the sekrit one
<Burgundavia> ah
<Kinnison> s00pah s3kr1t
<Burgundavia> now if only I can get rights to assign them
<Kinnison> hey salgado
<Burgundavia> salgado: you do FOAF stuff right?
<salgado> Burgundavia, yeah, I do
<Burgundavia> I had a though regarding the email pref stuff
<Burgundavia> merge the validation stuff into the main section listing emails
<Burgundavia> and make certain that all emails on record are listed
<salgado> Burgundavia, I don't understand exactly what you want to do. 
<salgado> would you mind mailing it to me?
<Burgundavia> sure
<salgado> I'm in the middle of moving all office stuff to a new building
<Burgundavia> I will email you an edited screenshot as well
<salgado> have *lots* of stuff to fix here and will not be available on irc
<salgado> Burgundavia, that would be really good. thank you
<Burgundavia> np
<dreamcatcher> in case nobody noticed, roseta seems unusable right now *wink*
<daf> we know, we have a fix, and we're hoping it will be deployed tomorrow
<dreamcatcher> kewl, tks
<Burgundavia> I am in the launchpad database twice
<Kinnison> Me too
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Kinnison> When the people merging stuff is done we can fix it
<Burgundavia> in addition, when I try and edit the task status of a bug, I get a system error
<Burgundavia> bradb: ping
<bradb> Burgundavia: hi
<Burgundavia> bradb: attempting to update the severity of the bugs produces a system error
<bradb> Burgundavia: ok, can you report a bug for that please? i'll forget otherwise.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> and another thought about ui's
<bradb> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/malone
<Burgundavia> clicking to get the task is, IMHO, not very discoverable
<bradb> Burgundavia: yeah, we're trying to think of a better way to handle that row clicking, how to go directly to the task vs. the main bug page, if those might even become one page, etc.
<Burgundavia> bradb: it took me about 5 minutes to clicking to figure that one out
<Burgundavia> because clicking else where in the same row takes you some where completely different
<Burgundavia> the highlighting shoudl only be for the package when you go there, and the task when you go there
<bradb> oh, you mean on the bug main page you're clicking
<Burgundavia> yes
<bradb> (URLs help keep this stuff clear)
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/259
<Burgundavia> the buttons at the top (bugs, translations, bounties) - those are launchpad bugs?
<bradb> Burgundavia: that's some UI design reworking. i think that when those links work correctly, they'll take you to the respective views of whatever thing you're looking at (the translations in Ubuntu, the bugs in Ubuntu, the bounties in Ubuntu, etc.)
<Burgundavia> bradb: yah, cause they are borked right now
<Burgundavia> bradb: what does status accepted mean?
<bradb> Burgundavia: the opposite of rejected.
<Burgundavia> bradb: where should new bugs stay at accepted or new?
<Burgundavia> does accepted mean they are a bug?
<bradb> new bugs are New.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> and once they are verified to be a bug, then they are accepted?
<bradb> yeah. to be honest, we don't have enough statuses yet (IMHO) to accurately describe the state of a bug task, so it's a bit ambiguous, atm.
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I remember the discussions at Mataro about that
<bradb> e.g. "rejected" can mean, wontfix (for which we have a priority instead), notabug, maybe worksforme, etc.
<Burgundavia> I am now about to make a dumb statement
<Burgundavia> why do you have priority and severity?
<Burgundavia> is low severity item not high priority?
<bradb> priority describes how important it is to fix this bug
<bradb> severity describes how big of an impact the bug has on the users affected by it
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> I guess so
<Burgundavia> like I said, I was about to say something stupid
<bradb> Burgundavia: think about it. they is a different set of criteria to decide how important it is to fix a bug, vs. describing the impact that a bug has on the users affected by it.
<Burgundavia> ya
#launchpad 2006-03-27
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  better branch listings (r3305: David Allouche)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/34046 (Default search shouldn't include Fix Released bugs r=bjorn r=kiko (r3306: Diogo Matsubara)
<mpt> hooray
<SoLAcE1369> hello all
<andrewski> is there an autosubscriber option for bug reports that you comment on?
<stub> Nope
<stub> andrewski: Feel free to put in a feature request if you would find it useful though
<andrewski> stub: ok, will do.  thanks.
<andrewski> stub: would that be filed on launchpad or malone?
<stub> andrewski: In this case, the Malone product
<andrewski> excellent.  cheers, mate.
<andrewski> stub: looks like bug 516 already covers it, would you agree?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 516 in malone "Should be possible to edit a bug and subscribe to it in one step" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/516
<andrewski> wow.  that is a nice bot.
<stub> andrewski: It is similar, but not covered by that bug. You are after a setting saying 'subscribe me to all bugs I comment on' or a checkbox you can tick when adding a comment. That bug is specific to people doing bug triage, who are editing the bug details rather than adding comments (so adding checkboxes to the bug edit screens saying 'subscribe me' won't help you).
<andrewski> hmm, yes, i suppose those are a bit different.  thanks, i'll file a new bug.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Don't assign Karma to teams or invalids (Bug 30206) (r3307: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Reenable search result ranking tests (r3308: Stuart Bishop)
<G0SUB> in Launchpad, what is ``Specification Tracking'' ?
<fabbione> stub: ping?
<fabbione> anybody that can do some SQL magic for me please?
<lifeless> what do you need done ?
<fabbione> i need ubuntu-x-swat team subscribed too all xorg bugs
<fabbione> xorg as in source package
<fabbione> i think...
<fabbione> or the same settings as xorg-server pkg
<fabbione> the team needs to be autosubbed etc.etc.etc
<lifeless> I'll chat with bradb when hes around about this
<lifeless> it doesn't sunds like a sql problem o me
<fabbione> lifeless: it's not a problem. when we did a batch sql work for the xorg packages, it seems that xorg source has been left out
<fabbione> lifeless: it's not a bug, but i need it don
<fabbione> done
<stub> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> i am not going to manually subscribe a team to 232 bugs
<fabbione> stub: ^^
<fabbione> stub: remember when you did that batch work for me for the xorg packages?
<stub> yup
<fabbione> stub: we left out somehow source: xorg
<stub> I've got the scripts
<fabbione> can you please process it for me?
<stub> Yup
<fabbione> thanks
<stub> fabbione: Do you want all open bugs on the xorg package assigned  to ubuntu-x-swat, or just the ones already assigned to some particular user or team?
<fabbione> stub: all of them
<stub> fabbione: oh... just subscribe. Not assign. Got it.
<stub> exactly like last time
<fabbione> stub: yes.. exactly
<fabbione> i am sorry if i do not remember the exact malone terminology
<fabbione> but i am still getting used to it
<stub> fabbione: Done
<stub> fabbione: You used the correct terminology. I just misinterpreted you to start with ;)
<fabbione> stub: thanks a lot
<jordi> fuck
<jordi> some canonical email is just vanishing somewhere
<fabbione> is there any reason why LP is so slow today?
<jordi> wow
<jordi> I found 3000 mails for me in a frozen postfix queue somewhere
<jordi> gotta love spamassassin
<carlos> morning
<jordi> carlos: I suddenly found all my lost mail, after confirming sindominio was getting all of if from .canonical.com, and it was then sent to me
<stub> fabbione: No reason. Any bits in particular? I did have the bug batch size set to 200, but there were still performance issues so I reduced it down to 75. That might still be too high if it is the bug pages you are finding not snappy.
<carlos> jordi: cool
<stub> Seems pretty fast here anyway
<kiko> good morning
<bradb> stub: Hi. I'll add some comments to my patch now. What patch number should I use?
<stub> bradb: So why fixed_in_revision_id ?
<cprov> sladen: ping 
<fabbione> guys.. what's wrong with malone or LP?
<fabbione> it's taking forever to add a comment/change status of a bug.. and 2 out of 3 times it's timing out
<kiko> fabbione, can you give me an oops id?
<bradb> stub: Oh, I was going to change that too. fixed_in_revision seems ok.
<fabbione> kiko: i don't even get one. it's just stalling on Waiting for launchpad
<fabbione> and i know my connection to the DC is ok
<stub> bradb: ok. patch-40-38-0.sql
<bradb> stub: thanks
<kiko> fabbione, so, you're not getting a launchpad timeout page, but an http timeout?
<fabbione> kiko: so it seems...
<lifeless> we had an apps server go away into cloud land last night
<fabbione> kiko: in any case the problem is at the DC.. i have no problems anywhere else
<stub> One of the appservers has hung again
<lifeless> ahha!
<lifeless> stub - I'm thinking we want python2.4-dbg & gdb installed on the appserveres to get a backtrace when this happens
<lifeless> stub - agreed ?
<stub> lifeless: Sure. I'm not sure how to drive it all though.
<lifeless> stub np, I'll write a mail to launchpad@ about how to get a backtrace.
<lifeless> or would you rather a wiki page ?
<stub> fabbione: better now?
<stub> lifeless: whatever ;)
<lifeless> lets start with an email
<carlos> stub: at what time are you updating staging ? and about what time is safe to use it from a cronscript?
<lifeless> ONCE WE AGREE ON THE WAY, A WIKI PAGE IS GOOD
<jordi> carlos: so
<lifeless> Bah. caps lock is not my friend
<jordi> carlos: -- 12694 Kbytes in 3066 Requests.
<jordi> carlos: I found my emails.
<carlos> *only* 12MB? ;-)
<stub> carlos: Last nights update finished at 06:15 UTC. I'd suggest around 08:00 UTC to be sure.
<stub> erm.... London time - not UTC
<fabbione> how do i retitle a bug?
<fabbione> never mind
<carlos> stub: ok, I was executing it at 4:30 ...
<fabbione> it would be more useful to have the retitle option together with all the fields you can change in a bug instead of a separate link
<bradb> fabbione: agreed
<jordi> carlos: ok. All my mail should be back now.
<jordi> omg, and all my spam too
<daf> how many thousands of emails in your inbox these days?
<jordi> 4500
<jordi> 4554
<daf> unread?
<BjornT> stub: do you have time to write some sql queries for me? the person merge code needs to update SupportContact when merging accounts, and i'm not quite sure how to do it properly.
<carlos> jordi: how are you able to don't detect that you are not being spamming anymore?? ;-)
<jordi> unread, only 1240
<daf> *cough* "only"
<jordi> 67 flagged. Possibly quite important if they are flagged.
<jordi> this is a mess.
<stub> BjornT: sure
<daf> yes
* stub has a look
<daf> jordi: I have 67 emails in my inbox total
<jordi> daf: can we swap inboxes?
<BjornT> thanks stub 
<daf> jordi: sure; maybe we should switch countries too
<daf> I'll sort those valencians for you
<lifeless> stub - I have mailed a how to to launchpad
<jordi> daf: only when you get a decent temperature
<jordi> daf: dude, it's so sunny here.
<jordi> SO SUNNY
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  tweak 2col layouts of spec tracker (r3309: Mark Shuttleworth)
<daf> what's wrong with 7C?
<jordi> too cold, obviously.
<jordi> so, it seems a lot of poepe are interested in my sex life health.
<daf> er
<jordi> carlos: wow, carlos
<jordi> I see a lot of mail I had been missing
<jordi> I'll add all of these faq entries
<jordi> On 2005-03-30 10:21+0000 (356 days 2 hours 14 minutes ago), you uploaded 188
<jordi> heh, this is funny
<daf> !
<carlos> jordi: jamesh fixed the poparser
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> daf: the chinese .po files
<daf> yeah
<daf> crazy
<doko> carlos: are the OOo language files already imported?
<carlos> doko: well, the .pot files are, the .po files are not
<stub> BjornT: You need to duplicate the code in merge that deals with BountySubscription (both the UPDATE and the DELETE).
<carlos> doko: because they are using special filenames...
<carlos> doko: what reminds me...
<stub> BjornT: person.py line 1292
<carlos> I need to talk with pitti
<doko> carlos: please only import the data from today's upload, not anything before
<carlos> doko: hmm, I thought the .pot files were already imported... but I don't see anything there so... I will do it that way. is that because the previous one were broken?
<carlos> jordi: btw, the import queue edit form on production is autofilled now
<BjornT> stub: i'm not sure what the sub-select would look like, so that if Foo is support for Firefox in Ubuntu, and Bar is support contact for Evolution in Ubuntu, the merged account will be support contact for both packages.
<jordi> carlos: excellent!
<doko> carlos: no, I don't think so, but some .po files didn't contain any translations
<fabbione> stub: yes, it's definetely better...
<carlos> doko: ok
<kiko> stub, can you ping me when you have a moment?
<jamesh> lifeless: that info about using gdb with Python processes is also here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DebuggingWithGdb
<daf> having a python2.4-dbg package that worked with existing extensions would be nice
<jamesh> daf: the python2.4-dbg package includes symbols for the standard interpreter and standard extensions
<jamesh> as well as a debug interpreter
<jamesh> the info on the wiki is a little out of date
<daf> having a wiki page that reflects reality would be nice ;)
<kiko> stub, did you bounce back the malone batch count to 75?
<daf> is rf-built on chinstap up to date?
<jamesh> daf: it is a good thing that anyone can update it then :)
<daf> it seems to be missing some changes that are in production
<daf> jamesh: indeed -- I hope somebody who knows how to correct it does so
<daf> oh, no, I'm mistaken
<stub> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLhnJAC.html
<stub> kiko: Yes
<stub> kiko: ping
<kiko> stub, hello there.
<kiko> privmsg?
<jamesh> stub: I noticed that we haven't been getting any RequestStatementTimedOut oops's since the PG8.1 upgrade, due to a change in the returned error message
<jamesh> stub: I've got the fix queued in PQM now though
<BjornT> stub: thanks
<stub> jamesh: oops
<stub> jamesh: The test suite didn't notice ;)
<jamesh> stub: there were tests for this, but it seems they are disabled
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/32231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32231 in launchpad "test_adapter occasionally failing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<lifeless> jamesh: heh. Blame stub, he claimed ignorance
<stub> oops
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  correctly raise RequestStatementTimedOut exceptions with PG8.1 (r3310: James Henstridge)
<SteveA> stub: hello] 
<sladen> cprov: pong
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
* stub nags SteveA about the Z3.2 branch
<SteveA> stub: who can update the code on staging?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  first part of Bug/Branch integration. refactor bug-related security to use an IHasBug interface, making it easy for objects linked to bugs to share security characteristics. (r3311: Brad Bollenbach)
<stub> SteveA: Me, and currently carlos still has access
<SteveA> mark was asking for, during sprints, to have staging update (maybe just code) at lunchtime locally to the sprint
<SteveA> i figured a manual method would be more straightforward
<SteveA> what do you think?
<stub> A staging update with database sync takes about 5 hours. A code drop can be done in a minute or two.
<stub> I can schedule code updates as often as you like.
<stub> Although any more than once every 30 mins will be pointless, as it uses rocketfuel-built for the source.
<SteveA> then can we have a code update at 1.30 UTC each day
<SteveA> for the rest of this week
<stub> Sure.
<SteveA> does the code update run pending database patches?
<stub> Yes
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> I'd do it indefinitely, ftr.
<kiko> less work for stub
<stub> erm... you mean 13:30 ?
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> we can do it into the future, and see if it helps or hinders our work
<SteveA> and yes, i mean 13:30 UTC
<bradb> kiko: Search by component patch => https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGu9veV.html
<kiko> thank you bradb 
<bradb> kiko: np. to relay what i wrote in the email then: 1. there's a known issue with a hack I did to workaround a Z3 bug with MultiCheckBoxWidget. BjornT has a patch on the way to rf now that will allow me to fix this.
<bradb> and 2. i'm not 100% sure on the query, but the tests i added pass, and it otherwise seems to work
<carlos> kiko: nothing weird happen with my local upload...
<mpt> stub, ping
<stub> mpt: pong
* mpt points at bradb
<bradb> stub: we just hit an issue with karma and deleting things
<bradb> stub: mpt removed shortdesc ("summary" in the API) from bugs
<bradb> there's a karma action specific to changing the summary
<bradb> each karma action has a row in the KarmaAction table
<bradb> each Karma entry points at the action that caused it
<bradb> so, do we now blow away all these karma entries and the karmaaction row for editing bug summary?
<bradb> (mpt said the loss in karma this will cause is probably ok)
<stub> I'd leave both. Otherwise we are rewriting history
<bradb> i kind of agree
<mpt> so we can remove it in six months once all the karma for that action has expired
<stub> I don't have a problem with having KarmaActions that are no longer used, or have yet to be used.
<bradb> hm, that's an interesting point, yeah
<stub> mpt: 1 year. sure.
<mpt> ok
<bradb> stub: thanks, we're going to finish updating the test suite accordingly.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix advanced search in people bug listings returning only UNRESOLVED_BUGTASK_STATUSES even when you select RESOLVED_BUGTASK_STATUSES. r=kiko (r3312: Diogo Matsubara)
<jblack> Yesterday somebody mentioned that one of the things we're lacking that sourceforge has is webpage hosting.
<jblack> As I work on thse bzr-launchpad userstories, its looking like a retty big hole
<jblack> There's a way to track bugs, a way to do translations, a way to upload branches....
<jblack> the product page gives a good place to give a general description, which is nice.
<jblack> But without a place to publically display documents or perform downloads, one still needs external services
<jblack> And if you need that, then you may as well upload your branches there as well
<_Dan_> Hi. What happens if I translate messages that refer to FAQ pages and the translated page does either not exist or cannot be found using the translated string ? Will it fall back to the reference in the code ?
<carlos> kiko: dude, I'm blocked with the Debian installer thing. All things I have found say that it's not a bug in our side, but I don't have a backup of the initial files uploaded to the system so I cannot confirm that...
<kiko> _Dan_, it will not fall back, no.
<_Dan_> kiko: So I either have to make sure the page exists and can be found using the translated string or just leave them as they are ?
<kiko> correct.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh, r=stub for schema change, r=bradb for trivial-ish karma test fix]  Retires bug 'short descriptions', merging existing short descriptions into the beginning of the main description. (r3313: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> woohoo
<kiko> he ll o
<andrewski> i read that "You can register additional bug trackers from the Malone home page."  however, i can't see how to do that.  do i need to file a bug on malone to do so?
<andrewski> is there another channel where malone discussion is more appropriate?
<jamesh> andrewski: https://launchpad.net/maloen/bugtrackers
<jamesh> s/maloen/malone/
<jamesh> andrewski: you're in the right channel, but we've just got back from lunch
<andrewski> oh, my apologies. :)
<andrewski> did i miss a link somewhere on the malone homepage?
<andrewski> alright, well it worked and i must be going.  thanks for the info and for malone; it's a really nice bugtracker!
<jjesse> can i ask how "karma" on launchpad is determined?
<jjesse> are some things worth more karma? just curious as yesterday my karma was 36 and today its like 1297 or something like
<jjesse> also does more karma mean something?
<jamesh> andrewski: go to https://launchpad.net/, click bugs on the right hand menu; on that page, click the "see all nnn..." link in the "Top bug trackers"  box on the right
<jamesh> andrewski: it should be more obvious.
<andrewski> jamesh: should i file a wishlist bug on launchpad and/or malone?
<jamesh> andrewski: nah.  I think https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/35728 covers the problem.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35728 in malone "Registering a bug tracker is prohibitively difficult" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<andrewski> heh, that's a good title; i'd say so.  i'll subscribe to that one; thanks.
<andrewski> jjesse: heh, yeah, my karma just jumped up a lot too.  high-five!
<jjesse> andrewski: sweet
<jjesse> can i turn in my karma for cool prizes :)
<stub> jjesse: We updated the calculations so that the different categories are normalized. It was too easy to score translation karma vs. triaging bugs or answering support requests.
<stub> Heh... I should reduce Karma of Canonical employees to give the people who aren't paid for this a chance ;)
<jjesse> stub: so answering support requests are now added in?  is that only if the support request is marked as closed?
<stub> jjesse: I'm not sure. If you can get support Karma, it will be normalized though ;)
<jjesse> stub: thanks for answering my questions 
<stub> I remember there was a bug open on support karma but I'm not sure of the number or status
<sebest> hello, i guess that question is frequently asked, but how can we know if the bug is specific to one ubuntu release or the other (breezy, dapper, etc...) ?
<sebest> for example a bug like #4643 should be marked fixed on dapper, and confirmed in breezy, but right now we have to deduce this from the commentaries
<bradb> sebest: You can't, in any way supported by the system, in any case.
<bradb> sebest: There's a bug open on this.
<bradb> bug 424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 424 in malone "No distribution or version field" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<bradb> kiko: BTW, I'm also looking for another priority task to be assigned, when you have a minute.
<sebest> bradb, thanx for the info
<sebest> and what do you think about bug 36025
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36025 in malone "Malone should send a reminder by mail to check validy of bugs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36025
<kiko> tambaqui!
<bradb> jamesh: Search by component => https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGu9veV.html
<bradb> There's a hack done with MultiCheckBoxWidget, but BjornT has a landing which'll allow me to address it.
<jamesh> >>> os.path.commonprefix([(1,2,3,4,5), (1,2,3,5,4)] )
<jamesh> (1, 2, 3)
<jamesh> this function can do anything
<lakin> Holy jumping frogs my karma jumped up high on malone ... /me wonders what happened?
<jamesh> lakin: scaling
<lakin> scaling?  is there some release notes I can read to figure it out?
<jamesh> I don't think kiko has done any for the latest rollout yet
<lakin> aaah ok.
<lakin> no big deal, was just curious.
<jamesh> lakin: essentially it is scaling up the karma for bugs, etc so they are comparable to the amount of karma dished out for translations
<jamesh> it may get tweaked a bit
<lakin> cool.
<SteveA> stub: ...
<SteveA> stub: here at the launchpad london sprint, we've been looking at the consequences of the recent change in karma calculation
<SteveA> there are some issues in the new world order of karma distribution
<lifeless> stub https://launchpad.net/people/rosetta-admins/+karma
<lifeless> see the obvious problem ?
<Znarl> <elmo> gangotri app server 1/2 is dead again
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> nzarcan you please install gdb and python24-dbg
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> znarl
<lifeless> I'll get a backtrace out of the f*****er
<Znarl> lifeless : I already have.
<lifeless> Znarl: thanks
<lifeless> Znarl: are both dead ?
<lifeless> Znarl: or do you not kno wwhich 
<Znarl> lifeless : Both are dead.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> launchpad gives some "Proxy Error"
<erdalronahi> yes, here too
<lifeless> Znarl: how about the other appserver ?
<Znarl> lifeless : Only 1 and 2 on gangotri are down.
<lifeless> ok, bouncified
<lifeless> Znarl: thanks, we have the backtraces
<lifeless> stub:  I think your pmerge has hung :)
<jamesh> lifeless: if it helps, the "pystackv" gdb macro will print the stack + locals for each frame
<bradb> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> bradb: yo?
<bradb> Kinnison: I'm writing a query that will filter bugtask searches on component. I'm joining through SourcePackagePublishing, and maybe other tables, to do this.
<Kinnison> bradb: I see
<kiko> lifeless, ping?
<bradb> Kinnison: Will a SPP record point to an SPR record, even if this package was never uploaded in that new release?
<Kinnison> Whatnow?
<kiko> Kinnison, I'll answer that, worry not
* Kinnison goes back to having a rest :-)
<lifeless> jamesh: when it doesn't crash the process
<lifeless> kiko: pong
<kiko> lifeless, can you review a patch with me?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3jYLUY.html
<lifeless> kiko: ok
<jamesh> lifeless: http://pqm.launchpad.net/ is showing exceptions
<SteveA> stub: i'm ripping the zodb out entirely
<SteveA> this should stop these immediate hang problems, seeing as the hang is related to a lock acquired during opening the zodb
<SteveA> lifeless will sort out patching production, until the proper rollout friday
<kiko> don't we all love the zodb
<carlos> kiko: btw, the debian installer bug is found and I'm going to fix it now (under some circumstances, we remove the fuzzy flag)
<kiko> carlos, argh
<kiko> okay, nice that you found it at least
<kiko> and test it!
<carlos> kiko: anyway it's a corner case
<kiko> yeah, but it had a very non-corner consequence :)
<carlos> that's why no one noticied it yet
<carlos> kiko: right, but it's not common, that's what I mean ;-)
<kiko> it is pretty disastrous when it happens though
<kiko> good work
<carlos> kiko: right
<carlos> thanks
<lifeless> stub: ping
<bradb> stub: Anything we can do to make "make schema" fail less, with errors like:
<bradb> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  source database "launchpad_ftest_template" is being accessed by other users
<carlos> bradb: closing any db connection first?
* carlos hides
<spiv> bradb: I suppose we could make it try to print out some diagnostics about the other processes accessing it (select * from pg_stat_activity), but I don't think we can or should automatically kill those connections.
<bradb> It seems to be something like overperformance since upgrading to 8.1
<bradb> kiko says he's seen the same problem
<spiv> Interesting, I haven't heard anything about that.  Just from running make schema?
<bradb> Yeah
<bradb> I just ran it five times before it finally completed successfully.
<spiv> Very weird.
<bradb> I've been seeing this behaviour only since upgrading to 8.1.
<kiko> I've seen it this week as well
<kiko> it's annoying, not terrible
<spiv> It's still working perfectly for me, and I have fsync off, 8.1, and a fairly fast laptop.
<spiv> 4 failures in a row is verging on terrible.
<kiko> I have fsync off as well
<stub> lifeless: I committed a patch today to stop teams and invalid people getting karma.
<kiko> cool
<stub> bradb: There is a script 'pgmassacre.py' in the utilities directory I think - it will terminate a database with extreme predudice. If you are having trouble with 'database still in use' errors, you might want to add this to the database Makefile.
* bradb tries
<stub> Jesus.... staging update is still going on. I guess needing to delete a few million karma tuples does that :-(
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  change-override tool fixes and publishing interfaces cleanup (r3314: Celso Providelo)
<SteveA> sabdfl, kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PageTemplateHacking
<SteveA> i added the precedence rules there
<SteveA> i was reading an incorrect list earlier
<SteveA> for the record:
<SteveA> When an element has multiple statements, they are executed in this order:
<SteveA>    1.
<SteveA>       define
<SteveA>    2.
<SteveA>       condition
<SteveA>    3.
<SteveA>       repeat
<SteveA>    4.
<SteveA>       content or replace
<SteveA>    5.
<SteveA>       attributes
<SteveA>    6.
<SteveA>       omit-tag
<SteveA> 
<lifeless> stub: bug 36054
<lifeless> s/stub/stevea:
<bradb> stub: Can you give me a patch number for ==> "ALTER TABLE BugBranch RENAME COLUMN fixed_in_revision TO revision_hint"?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=lifeless Assorted polish, performance fixes and cleanups: stop wrapping translation barcharts, reduce startup cost of various views, split POFileView into basic, upload and translation variants (reducing startup cost and simplifying code), changing translation tables to be rendered in 2 column views, lazify request_languages in places where it matters, add prejoins, refactor and test a couple of database class queries. (r3315: Ch
<oohlaf> Hi, In launchpad, what would fix committed as status be? A patch created, committed to a local branch? Or committed upstream?
<oohlaf> When editing a bug report
<oohlaf> Or would that be fix released
<oohlaf> Or is released meant for when a new version of the package is created
<daf> it generally means that a patch has been committed upstream
<daf> i.e. a patch that will at some point be released in a new version
<oohlaf> ok
<elmo> [=============                            ]  reweave inventory 2224/6891 2:02:31
<elmo> if I bg that, and logout what are the chances of it continuing?
<lifeless> elmo: it should continue fine. but it will clutter your terminal
<lifeless> erm
<elmo> what terminal?  I'm logging out :)
<lifeless> if you nohup it that is
<SteveA> not using screen?
<elmo> you can't nohup after the fact, can you?
<elmo> no, I forgot to use screen because I'm a muppet
<SteveA> i wish there were a screen-after-the-fact command
<lifeless> SteveA: it is possible with sufficient evil
<lifeless> SteveA: only need to change a couple of variables...
<elmo> me too - someone else suggested changing my login scripts to startup screen if I'm not already in one
<lifeless> elmo: no idea what it will do to be honest, it will probably react t othe HUP by exiting as most good processes will
<elmo> whine
<lifeless>        The shell exits by default upon receipt of a SIGHUP.  Before exiting, an interactive shell resends the SIGHUP to all jobs, running or stopped.   Stopped  jobs  are
<lifeless>        sent  SIGCONT  to  ensure that they receive the SIGHUP.  To prevent the shell from sending the signal to a particular job, it should be removed from the jobs table
<lifeless>        with the disown builtin (see SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS below) or marked to not receive SIGHUP using disown -h.
<lifeless> i.e. disown -h it 
<lifeless> bg it, disown -h, fg it then log out
<lifeless> if you are not using bash, read your man page
<lifeless> o course, it is interesting to consider what will happen to the output buffer as it continues to run
<lifeless> it may block after some time due to that
<spiv> Or attach gdb, and do 'call PyRun_SimpleString("import signal; signal.signal(signal.SIGHUP, signal.SIG_IGN)")' ;)
<elmo> spiv: disgusting_hack_points++
<kiko> just control-c the reweave
<kiko> and try bzr merge again
<elmo> that's safe?
<elmo> and won't waste the n hours already run
<lifeless> it will have to reweave
<lifeless> its not a good thing to interrupt
<lifeless> kiko: this is different to what you had
<kiko> really now
<jamesh> this is probably the "make my inventory bigger" inventory reweave
<kiko> I hate reweaves of any sort
<kiko> they eat up my free time
<lifeless> jamesh: nah, thats shows 'adding revisions'.
<lifeless> erm, adding inventories
<lifeless> night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  rip out use of zodb. (r3316: Steve Alexander)
<elmo> gandwana 2/2 down, restarting
<seb128> elmo broke launchpad!!
<elmo> no, elmo's fixing launchpad
<seb128> good elmo ;)
<seb128> ah, it's back
<elmo> GRR
<kiko> wth is wrong with that appserver
#launchpad 2006-03-28
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix for bug #35663: Three columns too narrow for publishing history. (r3317: Christian Reis)
<sabdfl> elmo: very good email faking fu, btw
<elmo> sabdfl: better than the guys on d-devel@ at least
<sabdfl> not like that debian-devel amateur
<sabdfl> :-)
<elmo> you can still trivially tell it's me, by looking at the headers tho
<sabdfl> if ever there's something you think i'm not saying, i know you'll step up
<elmo> can I fire some folks then? :-P
<sabdfl> elmo: just don't let me fire myself accidentally, ok?
<sabdfl> otherwise, carry on
<elmo> rock and roll, thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  really ignore sourcecode/twisted (r3318: David Allouche)
<sabdfl> night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Added a flush_database_updates call after a submission is stored to prevent cached values to cause the removal of the fuzzy flag. Fixes the #1660 (r3319: Carlos Perello Marin)
<carlos> dilys: thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Updated the status and dates of an import queue entry that was already imported and got an updated content. Fixes bug #36044 (r3320: Carlos Perello Marin)
<Burgwork> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!
<Burgwork> the new bug editing is EXACTLY what I was looking for
<NeiKeR> hallo
<NeiKeR> how are you?
<NeiKeR> english?
<NeiKeR> espaol?
<NeiKeR> parlare italiano?
<NeiKeR> :S
<NeiKeR> Deusch?
<NeiKeR> lala
<NeiKeR> i speak in spanish and in english
<NeiKeR> alguien habla espaol?'
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Make test_on_merge.py produce incremental output instead of buffering, and refactor karma deletion db patch into a post rollout data migration script (r3321: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Soyuz UI fixes and new experimental features like package-queue page (r3322: Celso Providelo)
<lifeless> moing moin
<stub> yo
<lifeless> yo yo
* stub goes for a swim
<lifeless> stub: I'm cherry picking 3316 into production
<lifeless> stub ping
<lifeless> stub - is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadRollout current ?
<lifeless> elmo, znarl FYI upgrading gangotri
<bradb> matsubara: It seems like bug 36084 is happening because Fix Released bugs aren't showing up in +reportbugs. I take it your patch, revno 3312, fixes that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36084 in malone "Reported bug list is incomplete" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36084
<lifeless> elmo, znarl - now upgrading gandwana
<matsubara> bradb: exactly. 
<bradb> cool
<lifeless> gandwana upgraded
<lifeless> we should not see these hangs again.
<lifeless> elmo: Znarl ^^ please ping me ot stub urgently if you get another hang flagged, as it iwill indicate some other new problem, or new exposure of the same root cause
<stub> lifeless: pong
<stub> lifeless: Did you cherry pick SteveA's ZODB excision patch?
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> assuming i want to do a batch processing like:
* stub reads scrollback
<fabbione> - select N bugs on pkgs foo
<fabbione> - switch all of them in NeedsInfo
<fabbione> - add a comment
<fabbione> who should i bug for that?
<fabbione> (including sending emails out.. it needs to be visible to LP and users)
<Znarl> lifeless : OK, will do.
<bradb> fabbione: To let Malone developers know about it, filing a Malone bug is best. If you also think it's high priority, you probably want to bug mdz.
<fabbione> bradb: i need it now..
<fabbione> bradb: how can be done? or can you do it if i give you the info?
<fabbione> like the bugs and the text..
<fabbione> i don't need to do it personally in the UI
<fabbione> i need it done somehow..
<jamesh> fabbione: the email interface might be the quickest right now
<fabbione> jamesh: what's the url of the email interface doc?
<fabbione> bradb: btw.. mdz did warn you that i was going to do a lot of batch processing for X stuff a while ago...
<fabbione> bradb: so he knows..
<jamesh> fabbione: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<jamesh> it is linked from https://launchpad/malone
<fabbione> is it still the same old format that we discussed to death at UBZ?
<jamesh> pretty much
<jamesh> you don't need the "affects ..." bit for bugs with a single task now
<jamesh> (I don't know if that change had been made back at UBZ)
<fabbione> i don't think that helps at all
<bradb> fabbione: Would you have used an XML-RPC interface, in this case?
<fabbione> bradb: with Debian BTS ?
<bradb> fabbione: I mean for doing these mass updates, are these things you are expecting to do via the web UI, via XML-RPC, or via some other method?
<fabbione> web ui
<fabbione> in bugzilla i would have done a specific search
<fabbione> selected the bugs
<jamesh> "change multiple bugs"
<fabbione> and done all in once change
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> i can't use this email interface with blanks and stuff
<fabbione> if i mistype one thing.. go figure the error with a 100 bugs..
<fabbione> neither i plan to type my passphrase a 100 times for each email..
<fabbione> can i get the result of a query out of an email?
<bradb> not atm, unfortunately
<fabbione> like: search source: foo with all status != Fixed* || NeedInfo
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i will need to ask mdz to get this fixed now..
<fabbione> because it is blocking me
<sladen> is there a way to setup relationships between bugs.  eg. NNNN depends on NNNN+1 in mesa and NNNN+2 in kernel
<kiko> sladen, no, there are no dependency links between bugs.
<sladen> kiko: what's the best kludge show that something is blocked by something else?
<bradb> fabbione: Sorry for this inconvenience. Talking to mdz may hopefully help get this prioritized.
<kiko> mmmmmm. mmmmmmmmmm.
<jamesh> sladen: some cases where people use dependencies in bugzilla are represented better in Malone as a single bug targetted at multiple packages/products
<fabbione> bradb: it's not an incovinience.. this is blocking X and release.. 
<fabbione> kiko: what is your email? kiko@ ?
<SteveA> stub: lifeless did so
<SteveA> the zodb has been exorcised
<kiko> fabbione, yes
<fabbione> kiko: ok thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add bug branch sample data (r3324: Brad Bollenbach)
<mpt> sladen, the best kludge is probably to write "Fixing this is blocked by bug XYZ" at the end of the bug description
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> there is no dependency tree aar
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> Who must I ask to create an Ubuntu-be launchpad group ?
<carlos> ploum: you can create it yourself
<ploum> carlos: oh yes
<ploum> indeed
<ploum> just found it :-)
<ploum> thanks
<carlos> ploum: you are welcome ;-)
<sabdfl> a little disturbing the way the airplane shadows flicker over the window here every three minutes as they are coming in to land
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: r=spiv Fix for bug #35952: SQLObject does not cope with single column tables. Make it cope! Includes patch and test. Super crisp and clean. (r55: Christian Reis)
<jordi> how's that sprint going?
<kiko> it's axing through east london
<jordi> kiko: don't run, don't do it
<jordi> I still have not gone out running since I came back
<jordi> I've been ill
<kiko> I have run every day
<jordi> and had to attend a funeral, and other annoying stuff
<jordi> kiko: go swimming. That would make you a real man.
<kiko> I am swimming 4x a week in so carlos
<jordi> not in the thames!
* ploum doesn't want to hear jordi and kiko !   He was so proud to run 12km once a week...
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> I really didnt know I did that much bugstuff
<carlos> wow, I'm on the top list of contributors ...
<ploum> carlos: wich list ?
<carlos> ploum: launchpad's one
<carlos> https://launchpad.net
<carlos> look at the portlet on the left
<ploum> wow :-) Flicitations ! (as we say in french)
<ploum> is it the karma top 5 ?
<carlos> jordi: I think the new karma rebalancing thing remove you some points...
<carlos> ploum: yes
<ploum> awesome ..
<ploum> (as someone esle would say)
<ploum> I'm glad that the karma is no more decreasing with time
<carlos> We need to remove Rosetta Admins team from there.... it imports all Ubuntu's .po and .pot files so the amount of karma it gets is so high... 
<SteveA> the karma will decrease with time
<ploum> It seems that adding an attachment to a bug is 0 karma point, unlike adding a simple comment
<SteveA> we're just trying out some different algorithms for karma
<ploum> The decreasing Karma is not really fun..
<carlos> ploum: well it helps to track your current work on launchpad
<SteveA> why do you say that ploum ?
<SteveA> i think it is reasonable that if i did lots of work on launchpad one year, and none the next year, then that counts for less than someone who did lots of work this year
<ploum> IMHO
<ploum> SteveA: if you work really hard in a burst, this big burst will not be reflected on your karma after one or two months..
<SteveA> this is true
<SteveA> we also need to consider new contributors
<SteveA> in a year's time, if karma is not decreased over time, then new contributors will never be able to catch up
<SteveA> i think your point about people working in a burst of activity is a valid point
<SteveA> and we should take this into account when looking at karma
<SteveA> stub: what do you think about the "burst of activity" issue?
<Kinnison> Do we apply an exponential decay, linear decay or what?
<kiko> it is poliphasic amorphous denormalizing decay
<stub> Linear
<SteveA> an amorous demoralizing decay, kiko?
<Kinnison> stub: from date of acquisition or from some date afterwards?
<kiko> that was last week
<irvin> kiko, is that a new mathematical formula?
<ploum> Also, I believe that people working with Launchpad for 3 years (it's an example) must have more Karma that someone who is new... It's just experience..  But it's only my opinion. I also understand your point
<kiko> irvin, it's just a synonym
<stub> I don't see any way to handle 'burst of activity'. I can't conceive what is wanted - either karma sticks, or it decays.
<ploum> "demoralizing decay" :-D
<stub> Kinnison: From date of acquisition. Each action degrades to zero over 1 year.
<stub> So the work you did yesterday is worth 1/365th less the next day.
<salgado> to zero, really?
<stub> Yes
<stub> We can tune this of course. We don't lose information when we tweak the calculations.
<Kinnison> stub: Right. I'll have a ponder
<salgado> right
* Kinnison is imagining a non-simple graph
<ploum> wow...
<ploum> So after one year, all your karma is lost !
<stub> ploum: Unless someone comes up with a better idea.
<kiko> after one year without doing anything I think your karma is pretty much forfeit anyway, isn't it?
<SteveA> ploum: you can start a discussion of this on launchpad-users if you wish
<bradb> If it decays over time, it seems like something more to do with "activity" than just karma.
<SteveA> ploum: as stuart hints at, if someone or some people come up with a better idea, we can consider that instead
* ploum personnaly like the gnome bugzilla karma
<ploum> Of course, I will think about it
<ploum> if I have an idea, I will suggest it here
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> suggest it on launchpad-users
<ploum> oh sorry
<SteveA> the mailing list is a better place for discussion
<ploum> thanks
<SteveA> it allows people who don't use irc so much to still contribute
<SteveA> and keeps the discussion archived in a better way than irc logs
<SteveA> see the MailingLists page on the launchpad wiki site.
* ploum needs to have an idea now... This is not the easier part unlike complaining
<ploum> Thanks, I will do that !
<ploum> Have a nice day
<SteveA> yeah, you too.  take it easy.
<Kinnison> stub: http://users.pepperfish.net/dsilvers/karmagraph.png is what I was imagining. Not sure how to implement it efficiently though
<stub> Kinnison: It is efficient if you can define a formula f(karma_points, time_since_earned)
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> I may grab my TI-92 later and play with some formulae
<stub> The relevant code is in foaf-update-karma.py.
<bradb> sabdfl: Do you want to do that roundtable discussion during the Q & A today?
<sabdfl> bradb: that was on...?
<bradb> sabdfl: the issues we discussed yesterday, some or all of new date fields on bug/bugtask and invalid/wontfix
<sabdfl> sure
<sabdfl> good idea
<sabdfl> ask about bugtask lifecycle reporting
<bradb> ok
* sabdfl plants questions left and right
<bradb> I also opened bugs on each of those things we discussed yeterday
<sabdfl> nice! thanks
<daf> we seem to be getting lots of requests for translation teams recently
<lifeless> stub - is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadRollout current ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  get rid of one import fascist warning. (r3325: Steve Alexander)
<stub> lifeless: yes - just updated it.
<lifeless> thanks
<carlos> stub: hi
<carlos> stub: we just detected a problem with Rosetta exports cache system
<carlos> stub: everytime we fix the export code, we need to discard any cached file
<carlos> stub: so we will need to execute: UPDATE POFile SET exportfile = NULL, exporttime=NULL;
<carlos> stub: after the rollout
<carlos> stub: how could we plan this so it does not cause a problem for you?
<carlos> we don't need to do it with every rollout, only with rollouts that change things on the export code
<stub> I can see this happening regularly, and also needing to be done on staging. So we might need to add an extra stage to the datebase upgrade procedures for this sort of data migration thing.
<stub> Logic could go into upgrade.py
<Kinnison> or we could just have a patch file each time carlos fixes a bug
<carlos> stub: so it's an argument /env variable so you activate it only when needed?
<stub> Kinnison: Sure. But I expect that this is going to be every rollout for some time.
<carlos> Kinnison: but the patch should be removed for next rollout
<Kinnison> carlos: it would already have been applied
<carlos> Kinnison: oh, right, we only execute it once on production....
<stub> I expect the way to go is to nuke all cached files on every database upgrade, and if it causes performance issues do something more complex (which was how we approached the full text indexes)
<carlos> stub: well, I'm fixing many issues now, but I don't think we should remove the cached exports every week...
<stub> Although in this case, code updates could need clearing the caches too...
<carlos> stub: ok, that works for me
<carlos> stub: could you execute that command now on production, please?
<carlos> I have a 450 lines .diff from a file that I just forced the cache update because it was not changed in one year....
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> stub: thank you
<carlos> Kinnison: btw your paste script has a bug
<daf> or a feature :)
<carlos> or perhaps it's a feature....
<daf> ^5s Carlos
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> Kinnison: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemiyQKT.html
<carlos> Kinnison: all those html tags are japanese characters
<carlos> so it broke the diff
<jamesh> carlos: that's what the web browser sent the script
<daf> I wonder what content-type it used int he POST
<carlos> jamesh: so it's a limitation of the service
<daf> perhaps the paste script could do more decoding
<Kinnison> it's so completely basic
<Kinnison> carlos: feel free to write a better one
* Kinnison 's is just a few lines of perl
<daf> carlos: did you use a web browser or utilities/paste?
<carlos> Kinnison: I think I can live with it ;-)
<carlos> daf: firefox
<daf> can you do diff ... | ./utlities/paste?
<daf> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/29466 -- did this drop-down box die with the changes to the imports page?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29466 in rosetta "Import Queue -- sorting of language dropdown" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> daf: you need to tell the form to post UTF-8.  Otherwise you lose information
<carlos> daf: no, it's still there
<daf> I'm just curious what would happen :)
<daf> carlos: I don't see it
<carlos> daf: follow one of the 'Edit' links 
<daf> ah
<carlos> you need to be loged in
<daf> yeah, I see it nowI know what he means now
<jamesh> daf: the server sees exactly the same thing if you post "&12489;" as if you posted ""
<carlos> daf: what format does .canonical_paste_auth have?
<daf> "%s\n%s\n" % (username, password), IIRC
<jordi> carlos: can you add ubuntu-l10n-co?
<daf> jamesh: how so?
<carlos> daf: that exactly text? (changing username and password?
<sabdfl> CRISP AND CLEAN!
<carlos> ok, got the format from your script... sorry, I was being lazy
<jamesh> daf: if the page is served in an encoding that can't represent the character you type into the form, the web browser converts it to an &nnnn; character reference
<jamesh> daf: unfortunately, it doesn't do anything special if you type "&nnnn;" into the form, so the server sees the same thing in both cases
<daf> ah; I thought you were generalising to non-web-browsers
<daf> it seems HTTP POST is somewhat under-specified
<jamesh> daf: the only way around it is to tell the browser to send back the data in an encoding that can represent everything
<daf> or just has too many crap implementations; not sure which
<daf> oh, an attribute on <form>?
<spiv> stub: every time I glance at http://pqm.launchpad.net/, I'm seeing a different exception... that must be one heck of a failure log you're going to get ;)
<jamesh> generally the browser will send back data in the same encoding as the page
<jamesh> unless you use the accept-encoding attribute on <form>
<carlos> jordi: done
<carlos> daf: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerXEeD8.html
<carlos> daf: I'm not sure what's better....
<jamesh> IE has a quirk in its accept-encoding attribute handling though: the only value it will honour is UTF-8
<jamesh> (which is usually not a problem)
<daf> carlos: looks ok when I tell Epiphany it's in UTF-8
<daf> though looks like maybe some things got mangled
<carlos> daf: well, it's the webserver which should send that UTF-8 information ;-)
<daf> well, it's the CGI script
<daf> it has no idea what encoding the content is in
<jordi> carlos: thanks
<lifeless> Znarl: can we have a bigger SMTP limit on balleny please:
<lifeless>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/smtplib.py", line 677, in sendmail
<lifeless>     raise SMTPSenderRefused(code, resp, from_addr)
<lifeless> smtplib.SMTPSenderRefused: (552, 'Message size exceeds fixed limit', 'pqm@canonical.com')
<kiko> hoho
<kiko> pqm the whale
<Znarl> lifeless : OK, RT away please?
<kiko> we need an rt-bot
<BenC> hey everyone
<BenC> how do I delete a team from launchpad?
<BenC> We have a duplicate kernel-team, when out actual team is ubuntu-kernel-team
<carlos> not sure if you can merge teams....
<carlos> stub: ?
<stub> admin merge interface might work
* stub gives it a go
<kiko> you can't merge teams yet
<kiko> but we will do that rsn
<kiko> matsubara is the man with the plan
<BenC> can anyone use some extra powers to just get rid of kernel-team? :)
<kiko> BenC, mmmm, you'll find this unbelievable, but not easily without merging.
<kiko> it's not going to take forever, it shouldn't be complicated and I've planned the work
<BenC> ok, thanks
<kiko> sorry bout that
<BenC> np, I didn't even notice it existed till mdz pointed it out
<stub> BenC: kernel-team is aparently the Debian Kernel Team
<BenC> no, it's "Ubuntu Kernel Team", and me as owner
<BenC> debian kernel team is debian-team
<BenC> err, debian-kernel
<stub> hmm...ui bug...
* BenC wonders why the ubuntu-kernel-team has no karma
<BenC> we should out karmalize everyone! :)
<stub> teams don't get karma. people get karma.
<stub> (well... they shouldn't and they won't next landing)
<BenC> ah
<BenC> sweet, I've got a lot of karma
<Kinnison> how often is karma recalculated?
<Kinnison> and does adding a comment when changing a task not count as adding a bug comment?
<fabbione> holy cow!
<fabbione> BenC: i just noticed our karma :)
<BenC> how much do you have?
<fabbione> a bit more than 43K
<BenC> damn, I'm only at 27k :)
<fabbione> i am getting closer to Kamion :)
<BenC> is there a page of the top karma?
<fabbione> don't thjink so
<daf> Karma:  226041 \o/
<daf> bug triage ftw
<daf> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam:
<daf> "Your name as you would like it displayed throughout Launchpad. Most people use their full name here."
<jamesh> the Dafydd Harries team
<daf> indeed :)
<kiko> cprov, sleep?
<cprov> kiko: could not talk with Kinnison yet 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  make navigation components be used for xmlrpc requests. (r3326: Steve Alexander)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Finish the implementation of MirrorManagement. Mainly the prober script and a lot other fixes. r=spiv (r3327: Guilherme Salgado)
<matid> Hi, is Launchpad being updated recently? I've noticed something wierd happening to karma like increasing enormously...
<kiko> yeah, there was a change in the karma policy
<kiko> don't worry too much because the actual karma events are still there
<kiko> we are just tweaking how it is calculated
<kiko> (so it is reversible and changeable)
<matid> Yeah, I know
<matid> But is new karma system temporary or is to be permanent?
<matid> I mean the way they calculate it
<mpt> matid, it will be changed again but will settle down over time
<mpt> just like PageRank
<matid> Ok
<matid> Because right now I have over 1200 points for bug management even though I did like 2 or 3 bug reports ;)
<matid> Anyway, thanks for info
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-bzr-integration $ utilities/pgmassacre.py launchpad_ftest_template
<bradb> You are not worthy. User postgres only.
* bradb flips the virtual finger
<jamesh> haha
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  reenable testImportKeyRing and testSetOwnerTrust tests (r3328: James Henstridge)
<carlos> bradb: is that your magical script to have make schema work always?
<bradb> carlos: No script, hand-made.
<carlos> ;-)
<lakin> Anyone know how many new bugs are reported per day (against ubuntu and it's packages) ....  even better would be the number of bugs reported without a package, but within ubuntu?
<bradb> Maybe I'll try and fix the Makefile later.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> bradb, jamesh: could you import bugzilla.ubuntu #7714 ?
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 7714 in gtk+2.0 "Change default invisible character for GtkEntry" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7714
<bradb> seb128: jamesh is picking up the task of importing the rest of the bugs from Bugzilla in
<seb128> yeah, we exchanged some mails about that some weeks ago
<seb128> but that has still not happened afaik
<bradb> indeed. he seems confident about being able to make it happen today.
<seb128> and I'm sort of waiting on some import for work stuff ...
<kiko> can anyone remind me what the pending issue was?
<seb128> ah, nice
<jamesh> seb128: sorry, but I didn't get round to doing the import (I was waiting on some input from others, and then dropped the ball)
<matsubara> bradb: are you taking care of bug 33978?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33978 in malone "Advanced search page doesn't do any input validation" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33978
<bradb> matsubara: Not during this sprint, but I know how to fix it now.
<jamesh> seb128: that bug is on the list I generated earlier, so I'm going to look at handling them today
<seb128> jamesh: cool, thank you!
<elmo> ok, so how do I get history from a merged branch in bzr?
<ddaa> "bzr log" in that branch?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh,kiko]  Fix bug 33342 (Please make filtering on the component possible (main, universe)) (r3329: Brad Bollenbach)
<elmo> james    14552 94.3 25.8 141120 133512 pts/4   R+   16:04  80:38              \_ /usr/bin/python2.4 /usr/bin/bzr log -l -v sync-source.py
<elmo> oh, sorry, I missed 'in that branch'.  the problem is, I don't have access to the branch, and didn't think I would need it?  I thought history was preserved?
<ddaa> if you do you not have the branch, you do not have it, if it is merged, its data is in your repository, but nothing says "here was a branch"
<kiko> rock and rolly
<ddaa> bzr has no branches, it has revisions
<ddaa> elmo: maybe if you explained why you want to do that...
<elmo> right, sorry, I'm not being very clear
<elmo> I want to see the history of this one file, for the time it was in the soyuz branch
<elmo> basically so I can determine what revision of the file, got mered into soyuz and consequently mainline
<elmo> if that makes sense?
<ddaa> mh... how is that different from "just give me the history of this file"?
<jamesh> elmo: each entry in the "bzr log" output has a branch nickname, which might help you determine where the revision originated from
<SteveA> elmo: would this be easier if you popped over to the excel to talk with the bzr guys here?
<elmo> SteveA: excel is a 2 hour round trip minimum
<ddaa> we'll buy you tea for your trouble
<SteveA> you can get the buffet dinner here too
<elmo> well, it doesn't matter, I can brute-force my way round it (check out each possible revision and compare! \o/) - I just think/hope I'm missing something obvious
<marseillai> hi! i've report this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/36086 and i want to know if i can do something more to help ...........
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36086 in network-manager "network manager can't activate eth1 interface" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> marseillai: this is a bug on an ubuntu package
<jamesh> seb128: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/36190 <- that's the bug.  I still need to fix up the dupes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36190 in gtk+2.0 "Change default invisible character for GtkEntry" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<marseillai> SteveA: yes it is ...
<SteveA> so, asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-motu will get a more helpful response
<marseillai> oki SteveA 
<SteveA> this channel is for discussing using launchpad.net, and developing it
<seb128> jamesh: thank you
<jamesh> seb128: that's 99 new bugs in.  I think that covers everything now.
<jamesh> (not just 7714)
<seb128> cool, thank you!
<mdke> i just got rather confused with malone. There is a bug filed on Openoffice.org (Ubuntu) and there was a massive box which said "This bug has not been reported as occuring in Ubuntu", or something similar. So I clicked it, and it added a task just saying "Ubuntu". How many tasks should there be on each bug?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  add support contacts for products, distributions, and source packages, which will be automatically subscribed to new support requests. (r3330: Bjorn Tillenius)
<mpt> mdke, I'm just about to send off a fix that fixes that particular error message
<mdke> cool
<mpt> but I don't think it fixes your particular case
<mpt> hmmm
<mdke> oh
<mdke> it's bug '36121
<jamesh> seb128: duplicates should be updated now
<mdke> it's bug #36121
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36121 in openoffice.org "crashes on more than one page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36121
<mpt> mdke: See, if we already know that it happens in OO.o in particular, there's no need to also register that it happens in Ubuntu in general
<jamesh> seb128: that is, duplicates of the old bug are now duplicates of the newly imported bug, and the old bug is also a duplicate of the new bug
<mpt> the reason you got that message is that you were looking at it from the Ubuntu-in-general URL space
<mdke> mpt, well quite. Especially since the bug is marked "Openoffice.org (Ubuntu)"
<mpt> We probably shouldn't show the message at all if you're looking at a distro and it's filed on a package of that distro
<mdke> right
<seb128> jamesh: cool
<mpt> mdke, bug 36286
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36286 in malone "Don't show "not reported here" message at distro if bug is on a distro package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36286
<mdke> mpt, thanks
<mdke> while I'm here, i really like the arrows on the tasks which bring down the ability to change a bug's status
<mdke> those should be made the standard, and the separate page for +editstatus abolished, in my opinion
<mdke> also, sometimes those arrows are not there, no idea why not. But it would be cool if they always were
<mdke> gtg
<mpt> mdke, yeah, bugs have too many pages
<mpt> we're going to do the same expandy thing for contexts other than the one you're in right now
<mpt> i.e. all rows will expand
<mpt> but sabdfl says they shouldn't have expanders
<sabdfl> really teeny tiny expanders
<sabdfl> but let's try with none, space there is precious
<ddaa> pornlets... expansion... what kind of website is that???
<mpt> It's precious because the page has three columns :-)
<carlos> UserWarning: shortlist() should not be used here. It's meant to listify sequences with no more than 15 items.  There were 16 items.
<carlos>   releases = sorted(shortlist(sprs), cmp=compare)
<carlos> funny
<kiko> not funny!
<mpt> Off-by-one error
<spiv> Clearly we need a mediumlist ;)
<jamesh> carlos: you can set a different "expected maximum length" for shortlist
<carlos> spiv: then we will have one case with len(mediumlist) + 1 items ;-)
<jamesh> spiv: mediumlist() would need to check that the list wasn't too short :)
<carlos> jamesh: not my code, I saw it on the error mailing list
<spiv> carlos: well, that's a case for slightlymorethanmediumlist...
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> pong?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileft3NVJ.html
<kiko> all tests pass.
<kiko> BjornT, r=BjornT much appreciated
<kiko> SteveA, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/31589
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31589 in launchpad "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Normal,In progress]  
<kiko> SteveA, find time to talk about this with salgado?
<SteveA> didn't yet
<kiko> you should or else update the bug with a plan
<kiko> part of the "don't block others" campaign
<SteveA> you tell me when salgado has some free time
<elmo> err
<elmo> R. [  47: Adam Conrad         ]  Accepted initramfs-tools 0.40ubuntu26 (source)
<elmo> R.     <  44: Scott James Remnant >
<elmo> what's wrong with this picture?
<kiko> not sure
<elmo> two people uploaded the same version of a package, and they both got accepted
<kiko> file a bug!
<Keybuk> kiko: that bug has existed for MONTHS
<Keybuk> unfortunately filing a bug on Launchpad never seems to result in a bug being FIXED <g>
<kiko> what's the bug #?
<Keybuk> bug 31038
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31038 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "two accept messages for different udev 079-0ubuntu9 uploads" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31038
<kiko> I'll ignore the rest of your drivel
<kiko> I'll get it fixed as soon as cprov is back from his honeymoon, thanks for the heads-up
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Added an option to force UTF-8 export for language packs. [r=spiv]  Fixed supermirror test (r3331: Carlos Perello Marin, Carlos Perell Marn)
<jamesh> spiv: how does this look? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesUOyLk.html
<LaserJock> kiko: did you get my (Jordan Mantha) email with a list of packages to add motuscience to the initial bug contact list?
<kiko> LaserJock, yeah, I did, I'm just terrible with email this week (sprinting), will address next week.
<LaserJock> kiko: no problem, my email was buggy so I just wanted to make sure you got it
<kiko> yeah, got it no worries
<LaserJock> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Remove redundant bzr_push_root_url config value, use branches_root instead. (r3332: Andrew Bennetts)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  port the bug listings to the two column layout template, so that the navigation moves to the left (r3333: Brad Bollenbach)
<jordi> Kinnison: are you around the conf?
<jordi> Kinnison: can you ping carlos for me?
* Kinnison isn't
<jordi> ah well
* Kinnison is at home
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub on db patch, trivial]  rename BugBranch.fixed_in_revision to BugBranch.revision_hint (r3334: Brad Bollenbach)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=BjornT Remove IRemoteBugTask marker interface; it deoptimizes BugTask._init() and can mostly be replaced with a property (r3334: Christian Reis)
#launchpad 2006-03-29
<trah-lt> hey :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  Denastifies the presentation of error messages in Launchpad. Adds distinct notification for error, warning, informational, and debug messages, and simplifies the style sheet. Replaces error-notification, warning-notification, info-notification, debug-notification, portalError, and portalMessage. (r3334: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<raphink> wow what happened with karma ?
* raphink got from 500 to 19000 karma in a day :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Tidies and deUbuntifies the code of conduct pages, hopefully fixing bug 31933 (People don't understand how to sign the Code of Conduct). (r3334: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<johncudd> hello
<johncudd> ubuntu ROCKS!!
<johncudd> opped?
<johncudd> I've never used IRC amazingly. You'd think having been on linux for so long, and computers in general I would have learned how to use IRC.
<johncudd> how to improve ubuntu launchpad
<johncudd> can anyone see these messages?
<johncudd> join debian
<omega21> hi there, im not getting an activation email... is something wrong?
<omega21> anyone???
<omega21> anyone???
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove givennames and familyname columns from the Person table and librarian-gc.py refactoring (r3334: Stuart Bishop)
<jordi> kiko!
<jordi> kiko: is carlos around?
<kiko> jordi!
<kiko> not yet, but soon
<jordi> kiko: did you run today?!?!!?!!!!!
<kiko> YES
<jordi> oh no oh no
<jordi> I described the symptoms I have in my knee after running to a (non-specialist) doctor, and he fears I have one of those injuries in my "menisco"
<jordi> that'd suck. I'll go to some sport doctor soonish
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove givennames and familyname columns from the Person table and librarian-gc.py refactoring (r3334: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> mmmmmumble
<bradb> Wow stub, did you *just* bump it up to 200? :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Remove givennames and familyname columns from the Person table and librarian-gc.py refactoring and ftq quote handling (Bug #33920) (r3334: Stuart Bishop)
<bradb> I was /just/ about to ask you to do that :P
<kiko> another 3334 landing, lifeless 
<jordi> carlos: so
<jordi> carlos: who do I need to discuss this article with? jdub?
<carlos> jordi: let's pitti and I to read it
<jordi> nod
<jordi> I'll send it to you two later today
<carlos> jordi: ok
<stub> bradb: It was 200 on Mondays rollout, shortly reduced to 75 because there are still performance issues. But it went back to 200 when lifeless cherry picked SteveA's hanging fix as I had not committed the config change to the production config
<stub> production branch
<bradb> I thought I saw it at 75 about 10 mins ago
<stub> I'll check the configs - maybe the appservers have different settings
<bradb> er, I see it at 75 again right now
<bradb> 1  75 of 348 results
<lifeless> stub ping
<bradb> kiko: interestingly, our "Previous" link is disabled: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs?batch_start=75&batch_end=150
<stub> bradb: half the app servers were set to 200, the other half 75.
<lifeless> stub - patch number for 'ALTER TABLE Branch add column mirror_failure_message text; please
<stub> lifeless: pong
<stub> That the entire thing?
<stub> 40-42-0.sql
<bradb> stub: ah
<lifeless> yeah, all we are doing is adding the one field
* bradb files bug 36390
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36390 in malone ""Previous" link is disabled even when there are previous results" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36390
<bradb> mpt: I thought you had a branch that removes the quotes from bug titles. Is that still in review?
<lifeless> stub - also did you get my email about the bzr services to be part of stock rollouts
<stub> lifeless: Yup. Seems sane if the setups are now stable
<mpt> bradb, it's one of those that PQM blew off
<lifeless> stub they are. So I will tell elmo we are agreed on that ?
<Znarl> stub : gandwana Apps server 1 and 2 down.
<stub> eh? bugger
<lifeless> Znarl: hung again ?
<lifeless> stub: I'll grab a backtrace
<stub> I stopped them, but got distracted before restarting them
<lifeless> haahah
<stub> lifeless: don't bother
<bradb> mpt: ok
<lifeless> yeah, I can see how that would be less than easy
<stub> SteveA: So we wanted another production update today?
<lifeless> I'll ping him one sec
<carlos> stub: yes, please :-P
<SteveA> stub: yes please.  any time you fancy
<lifeless> stub: rollouts - I think an rsync from chinstrap + a "ssh machine cd .../ && make build " will work and let us remove the ssh from appservers to chinstrap facility
<stub> lifeless: ok. That requires us to run ssh-agent or enable automatic login to the various production accounts using my chinstrap ssh key.
<lifeless> so we need to decide which is lower risk.
<stub> lifeless: Doing if from balleny could be an option
<lifeless> makes sense to me
<lifeless> no need to bounce it past chinstrap at all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  Denastifies the presentation of error messages in Launchpad. Adds distinct notification for error, warning, informational, and debug messages, and simplifies the style sheet. Replaces error-notification, warning-notification, info-notification, debug-notification, portalError, and portalMessage. (r3335: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<daf> stub: can I have some DBA pee on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIWZLqX.html?
<stub> I hope that was a typo
<bradb> heh
<daf> s/pee/annointment/
<daf> they're right next to each other on the keyboard
<lifeless> daf: got some comment.sql love
<bradb> on a chord keyboard, perhaps
<daf> lifeless: indeed, I forgot about that
<stub> How are users going to search keywords? Are they typing in keywords into a text field, or selecting them from a list?
<daf> er
<stub> If it is a text field, it would be better implemented as a new TEXT column on the Bug table, searchable using the text search engine, giving boolean operations for free. 
<stub> If it is select from a list, the table suggested is probably best as we are only doing exact matches.
<daf> I wasn't planning for full text searches
<daf> but I'm nervous about limiting future options
<stub> We need a constraint on the keyword column. Probably the standard valid_name stuff, as we probably don't want keywords and punctuation.
<daf> why not punctuation?
<SteveA> stub: person name blacklist?
<SteveA> stub: is that in any way implemented yet?
<stub> If the keywords are nice tokens rather than strings of arbitrary text, we can switch the implementation easily.
<stub> SteveA: Not implemented at all. Just specced.
<SteveA> thanks
<daf> token == [a-z] [a-z_-] * ?
<daf> well, digits too, presumably
<stub> yup
<daf> I'm sure people will try inserting . and : and = and #
<daf> I don't like stopping them from doing so without good reason
<stub> We want them to be usable in URLs
<SteveA> daf, stub: bug keywords?  sensitive issue...
<SteveA> please talk with kiko before proceeding
<daf> ok
<daf> kiko: are you around?
<stub> I'd go with valid_name, which allows lowercase, digits, -, . and +
<daf> well, I guess we can expand it later if we change our minds
<daf> easier to go from restrictive -> permissive than the other way around
<stub> Or storing them as a text field, allowing boolean queries like (laptop and power) or dell
<daf> I think that's a really niche use case
<stub> (or both...)
<daf> I think:
<daf> 90% of keyword usage will be searches for (product, keyword) or just keyword
<daf> 9% will be searches for multiple keywords, possibly in the context of product/package/distorelease
<daf> 1% might include ORs or complicated boolean stuff
<daf> and I'm not sure it's worth supporting that
<daf> for the added implementation complexity
<daf> AFAIK, similar features in other software (del.icio.us, flickr, etc.), the operate on an AND-only basis
<stub> I don't think implementation complexity is an issue - using a single text field may be less since all the heavy listing is already done and the search UI will be simpler.
<daf> ok
<daf> so if we add Bug.keywords
<daf> and BugA.keywords = "not_laptop"
<daf> will an exact search for "laptop" turn up bug A?
<stub> You wouldn't allow underscores. If it was 'notlaptop', then no.
<daf> say we use valid_name and allow -
<daf> what about "not-laptop"?
<stub> the search would match that (or if not, it will when hyphenation is sorted properly. I think it is half done)
<daf> the semantics I expect is search_term in bug.keywords.split(' ')
<stub> Sure. So don't allow hyphens in keywords.
<daf> or else SELECT * FROM bug, bugkeyword WHERE bugkeyword.bug = bug.id AND bugkeyword.keyword = 'search_term';
<daf> is the advantage of using Bug.keyword that is would allow substring matches?
<stub> The advantage would be the automatic boolean search support, and some spelling correction (searching for 'laptops' would match 'laptop'). If we improve the text searching, the keyword search gets those improvements too.
<daf> I think spelling correction is useful
<daf> I don't think boolean search support is useful
<stub> Spelling correction is only useful if the UI is a text box.
<BjornT> stub: i sent you a db patch, could you please review it today?
<stub> If we have a set of allowed keywords, the UI could be a set of radio buttons.
<stub> eg. link a set of keywords to product or distribution. What keywords are available to search on would depend on your context.
<daf> I don't think we can come up with an exhaustive list of useful keywords
<daf> and I don't think we want the burden of having to modify the code to add keywords
<daf> any more than we would want a fixed list of milestone names
<daf> maybe I'm misunderstanding you here
<daf> I'm anticipating a text entry for setting keywords on bugs
<daf> initially, a search interface could be as simple as cliking on a keyword to take you to a list of bugs with that keyword
<stub> BjornT: Is there any advantage to using the Message table at all if we don't use the BugMessage table to store notifications?
<SteveA> stub: when are you planning that rollout?
<stub> BjornT: Your original approach may be better
<SteveA> cos me and kiko and mark are going through launchpad specs right now, using launchpad
<daf> the only disadvantage to using a full text field is the possibility of false positives
<stub> (17:20:13) stub: SteveA: So we wanted another production update today?
<stub> I was going to get opinions on what patch level needs to land, and if it should be today or next week.
<bradb> I'd love to see revno 3329 in there.
<stub> daf: For the UI you describe, I think your data model is preferable
<bradb> (Fix bug 33342 (Please make filtering on the component possible (main, universe)))
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33342 in malone "Please make filtering on the component possible (main, universe)" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33342
<BjornT> stub: i want comment notifications to point to the actual comment, so that the notification get the same message-id as the comment.
<daf> stub: what would be the cost of switching to your model later?
<stub> BjornT: ok. That is a good idea.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31381 (POMsgSet.active_texts assumes POFile.pluralforms is an int) r=kiko (r3336: Diogo Matsubara)
<kiko> congrats matsubara
<stub> daf: If the keywords are sane (no whitespace or selected punctuation), easy
<daf> ok -- I think your suggestion of using valid_name is good
<daf> at any rate, I think disallowing whitespace makes the UI much simpler
<daf> matsubara: woo!
<SteveA> stub: later today please
<SteveA> and we can probably skip next week's regular one
<daf> interesting
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-03-23/A485
<stub> SteveA: Its 6pm now, so we can't leave it too long
<daf> total time is 811ms -- why did it time out?
<daf> or does that not include the time the query was running for before it was killed?
<SteveA> stub: estimated downtime?
<stub> 10 mins
<SteveA> stub: can you do it in 53 minutes time ?
<daf> stub: would you expect "SELECT project FROM ProjectBugTracker WHERE bugtracker = 2" to be slow?
<stub> ok
<SteveA> ta
<stub> daf: No
<daf> it timed out 7 times yesterday
<daf> each time on https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/+index
<carlos> SteveA, stub: would that rollout be from HEAD or what we merged on Wednesday night?
<carlos> SteveA: I need a couple of fixes in with next week roll out....
<carlos> or merge them now and get them rolled out today
<daf> stub: can't reproduce it myself, though
<carlos> I have them ready to be merged
<daf> stub: oh, with ?display-all-watches=1, I can reproduce
<daf> stub: looks like a job for Page Batching Man
<stub> yup
<jamesh> daf: are you sure it isn't just a case of death by 1000 cuts?
<daf> I got confused by https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-03-23/A485
<daf> there was no obvious cause of timeout, either code or SQL
<jamesh> daf: with the next rollout, we'll have the duration of the request in the OOPS report
<daf> excellent
<jamesh> daf: it might be doing a lot of Python stuff,
<daf> c.f. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-03-23/B451
<daf> Total sql time  	810 ms
<daf> Non-sql time 	11966 ms
<daf> that's obviously doing lots of Python stuff
<daf> but in this case:
<daf> Total sql time  	784 ms
<daf> Non-sql time 	27 ms
<daf> and yet it got a RequestExpired
<jamesh> daf: the non-sql time is inaccurate
<daf> oh
<daf> I see
<daf> why's that?
<jamesh> well, it is inaccurate for SoftTimeoutErrors
<daf> this is not a soft timeout
<jamesh> daf: it is using the time when the last DB statement was issued rather than end of request
<HumanTorch> hey everybody :)
<daf> hello HumanTorch 
<HumanTorch> hello daf :)
<daf> jamesh: can we make the OOPS machinery be less confusing?
<jamesh> in what way?
<daf> there is nothing in this OOPS that tells me where the time spent was
<mighty`> grr
<daf> it says Python time was small
<daf> it says SQL time was small
<daf> it says an SQL statement expired
<kiko> daf, it's supposed to be fixed
<kiko> so let's see tomorrow's reports
<kiko> (jamesh fixed it)
<daf> ok
* jamesh looks at raw OOPS
<jamesh> daf: Python time is a lot higher than the page shows -- a lot of time ellapsed between statement 5 and the point of the traceback
<jamesh> we'll be able to modify oops.cgi to accurately display that time soon.
<daf> excellent
<daf> thanks for looking into it
<jamesh> daf: if you look at the recent staging OOPS logs in chinstrap:/srv/asuka-logs, you'll see a new "Duration" header.
<jamesh> that's the missing information
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stub on db patch, trivial]  rename BugBranch.fixed_in_revision to BugBranch.revision_hint (r3337: Brad Bollenbach)
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 25 minutes for updates. Downtime will be approx. 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this time.
<jordi> carlos: if you said anything else, I missed it
<jordi> natura seems to have crashed
<carlos> jordi: nothing after you said you need to leave
<jordi> ok
<seb128> hi
<jordi> hi seb
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/36214 does a "oops" page 
<daf> got an OOPS code for me?
<jordi> carlos:    build-tree/gtk+-2.8.14/po-properties/te.po in gtk+2.0 in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> carlos: that one is in the approved queue
<jordi> shouldn't that be in blocked?
<carlos> jordi: no
<carlos> the blocked ones are like -static
<carlos> jordi: that's the good one
<jordi> aha
<jordi> I guess I mixed udeb and build-tree up
<jordi> ok
<carlos> stub: what happened to the other 10 minutes .....
<jordi> heh
<SteveA> stub: what carlos said
<stub> Sorry. I've had to shutdown earlier than expected
<jordi> aol :D
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> Copyright 2004-2005 Canonical Ltd.
<jordi> from the 503 page
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> that page smells
<mpt> but it's not in the Launchpad tree, which makes it hard to update
<carlos> shouldn't have it updated automatically, so we define the first year and we get automatically current year?
<carlos> that would save us work :-P
<mpt> It's a static page, so doing that would require a yearly cronscript
<seb128> daf: OOPS-83A194
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/83A194
<daf> seb128: thanks
<stub> Ok. Launchpad is back and upgraded. Downtime was -6 minutes.
<seb128> daf: thank *you* for looking on it :)
<carlos> stub: it's back online before the official down time... interesting :-P
<stub> And we should have SSL certificates installed for the librarian, so we can look into serving librarian files over SSL to stop certificate complaints.
<Znarl> Not librarian yet.  Just shipit.kubuntu.org and shipit.edubuntu.org
<stub> Sorry about the early start to the upgrade - the database patches got applied early and too fast to stop 'em. So it was either full steam ahead or leave Launchpad half broken for 10 minutes.
<carlos> stub: not a problem here
<seb128> gna
<seb128> malone is broken
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  BranchSet.getByUrl and associated db changes (r3338: David Allouche)
<stub> seb128: URL?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/gedit/+bug/28555 , there is no way to change the upstream task to fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28555 in gedit "Searched text remains highlighted even after search window has been closed" [Minor,Confirmed]  
<daf> seb128: this OOPS is weird
<seb128> the only box it has is the upstream bug
<jordi> 12:51 < ibid> jordi: fixed
<jordi> carlos: ^
<seb128> daf: that's a bug jamesh imported from bugzilla yesterday
<seb128> daf: https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-media/+bug/2999 is dupped of it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2999 in gnome-media "gnome-volume-control segfaults" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<daf> seb128: the page doesn't crash for me
<seb128> daf: works now
<daf> hmm
<carlos> jordi: he forgot the .pot 
<carlos> ?
<seb128> daf: it was broken before launchpad rollout
<daf> perhaps the rollous fixed it
<seb128> yeah, maybe
<daf> see how fast we fix bugs for you?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/nautilus/+bug/36252/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36252 in nautilus "desktop/nautilus right-click umount problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> seb128: I guess it was due the db updates before having launchpad stopped
<bradb> kiko: Do you have an email from mdz with specific use cases for release targeting?
<seb128> how come than I can't edit an upstream task now?
<jamesh> seb128: the status of the watched task can't be changed because it is supposed to be linked to the upstream bug tracker
<daf> stub: seb's OOPS had a dbschema value of 999
<daf> jamesh: ^^^
<daf> I can't tell what the schema was though
<jamesh> seb128, daf: wait one day and it will go away
<seb128> jamesh: hum, so it's auto-updating now? 
<jamesh> (if that is possible)
<jamesh> seb128: soon.
<daf> jamesh: ok :)
<stub> I'll kick off the bugwatch script now
<daf> jamesh: well, looks like the rollout we just had fixed it
<seb128> ah, you removed the edit feature before doing auto status update
<seb128> interesting
<jamesh> seb128: Bjorn's status syncing code is now in rocketfuel
<jamesh> seb128: when creating an upstream task linked to a bug watch now, the status will default to unknown
<bradb> That it's not obvious why you can't edit that task is probably a bug.
<jamesh> seb128: the existing bug tasks should get their status/priority/severity fixed as they get synchronised
<seb128> ok, cool
<seb128> less to do which is good :)
<jamesh> that's the idea :)
<stub> daf: What OOPS?
<daf> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-03-24/A194
<jamesh> stub: when I imported some bugzilla bugs yesterday, some of the tasks were using dbschema values that weren't valid in production til the rollout you just did
<stub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<stub>   File "checkwatches.py", line 82, in ?
<stub>     main()
<stub>   File "checkwatches.py", line 58, in main
<stub>     except externalsystem.UnsupportedBugTrackerVersion, error:
<stub> NameError: global name 'externalsystem' is not defined
<stub> jamesh: ok. so nothing to worry about.
<BjornT> stub: i'll try to add a test and fix it. for now you can simply change externalsystem to externalbugtracker and it'll work
<stub> BjornT: I just changed 'externalsystem' to 'externalbugtracker' on production and it seems to be running happily (well... running)
<BjornT> cool
<stub> BjornT: Good luck implementing a mock bugzilla so you can test it!
<kiko> bradb, hang on there
<kiko> BjornT, the next time you check in something without running pyflakes on it MURDER WILL BE THE WORD
<jordi> uh
<jordi> carlos: is anyone doing imports right now?
<BjornT> i haven't gotten around installing pyflakes since i upgraded to dapper :)
<carlos> jordi: what do you mean?
<jordi> the number is shrinking apparently
<jordi> 301  -> 350  of 392 results
<jordi> oh, or was it like this before?
<carlos> jordi: I did some approvals/blocking
<jordi> nod
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> this plone request is suspicious
<bradb> kiko: basically, there's not much point doing the magic-status-change fix until it's actually possible to create that situation in the UI
<kiko> I agree, bradb 
<kiko> and that needs some planning
<carlos> jordi: I didn't import it because the name is not the same as the current imported one
<carlos> jordi: and it has lot less entries...
<carlos> jordi: btw, the potemplate +admin page had a regression and rosetta experts cannot see the extended fields on it
<carlos> jordi: kiko gave me extra powers until next rollout so if you need to change anything there, ping me
<bradb> kiko: So, can we defer m-s-c until we start talking about release targeting?
<jordi> carlos: ok
<jordi> carlos: I'll ask hannosch before importing this plone thing
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<jordi> carlos: dctrl-tools should be in now
<kiko> bradb, yeah, cheapest to do so for now.
<kiko> bradb, I will spec it out with you for mark
<mdke> i sent a bug email while LP was offline during the update, it doesn't seem to have registered. bug mails I've sent since the update have come through. Do mails get queued or should I try again?
<kiko> that's a good question. stub?
<bradb> kiko: ok
<stub> they queue
<mdke> stub, how long should I wait for before retrying?
<stub> mdke: Should have gone through by now, so now?
<stub> I think we poll every three minutes
<mdke> stub, ok. Is it worth debugging the problem?
<BjornT> mdke: you should re-send it. it seems like your email was lost due to the incoming email script running while the database schema changed or something like that.
<BjornT> mdke: you should have gotten a failure message, i'll try to get around implementing that soon.
<mdke> okey dokey
<siretart> woah. nice work on the soyuz update. I like the 2 column layout in soyuz :)
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<carlos> jordi: you should take a look from time to time to the FAILED entries 
<carlos> jordi: just in case some file imported for productseries failed
<carlos> jordi: I will try to add notification emails for those cases
<carlos> but atm we are not sending any notification about it
<stub> BjornT: If we can't fix the script to leave mail in the queue on nasty exceptions, let me know as I'll need to disable the script as part of the rollout.
<BjornT> stub: it's hard, since with some exceptions it's ok to leave it in the queue, but for some it would mean that the queue would stop at the same message every time if we left it in the queue.
<stub> BjornT: psycopg.error would probably catch all the database exceptions. If you get one of them, the message should always stay in the queue.
<stub> maybe
<salgado> mpt, any suggestion to fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/977?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<BjornT> stub: this has only happened once as far as i know, so i think it will be enough to simply send an error message to the user, containing the message he sent. until i get around implementing it, if you could easily disable it while rolling out it would be good.
<daf> salgado: add a checkbox to the form?
<salgado> daf, yep, that's what I thought.
<salgado> I wanted to check with mpt and see if we can get that fixed soon, as it already got 4 dupes
<daf> salgado-brb: I can take a look at it right now
<daf> should be simple enough
<jordi> carlos: ok
<daf> bradb, BjornT:
<daf> when is a bugtask not a bugtask?
<daf>         # Make sure we always have the current bugtask.
<daf>         if not IBugTask.providedBy(context):
<daf> (BugTaskView.__init__)
<daf> kiko: yo
<daf> mpt: yo
<BjornT> daf: BugTaskView is used both for IBug and IBugTask, that's why that check is there.
<daf> BjornT: now, if only the comment was as good as your explanation :)
<TomaszD> hello, can someone explain to me why are there triple textfields for translations https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/alacarte/+pots/alacarte/pl/+translate ?
<TomaszD> this is a bug, it appears in nearly every package I've encountered, not with all strings, but with some.
<TomaszD> here it seems it's with all
<TomaszD> what are we (Polish translators) supposed to do with this?
<TomaszD> enter the translated text three times?
<TomaszD> and three fields appear *always* when there's a singular and plural form to translate. This is confusing and puts our work to a halt.
<TomaszD> I hope someone will take a look into this.
<daf> interesting
<daf> definitely a bug
<TomaszD> yes, it's very annoying.
<TomaszD> I wish this was fixed asap.
<TomaszD> I hope this message will reach someone who is responsible for this.
<daf> could you please file a bug?
<TomaszD> daf, where and against what?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+filebug
<daf> please include the URL you just mentioned
<TomaszD> oh, ok. Thank you.
<daf> thanks for reporting it
<daf> hopefully we can work out why it's happening soon
<TomaszD> daf, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/36428
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36428 in rosetta "Triple textfields for translated text in most Polish templates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<TomaszD> should I set it as Confirmed?
<TomaszD> I think I'll just do it, anyone can confirm it.
<daf> yes, it's confirmed
<TomaszD> ok, just did.
<TomaszD> goodbye and thanks again.
<TomaszD> :)
<daf> bye!
<daf> you're welcome
<carlos> TomaszD: daf; That bug is fixed
<carlos> and will be on production with next update
<carlos> next week
<daf> which bug was that?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31146
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31146 in rosetta "Too many fields in Polish translation of Ubuntu Documentation (quicktour)" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<daf> what was the cause?
<carlos> daf: completely broken code on DummyPoMsgSet class
<daf> ah
<carlos> it was returning the number of plural forms no matters if it was a singular form
<daf> nice :)
<carlos> daf: related to the [None]  * self.pofile.pluralforms OPPS
<carlos> that one is also fixed
<daf> yeah, I saw the merge
<daf> rocking
<mpt> daf, pong
<daf> I have two screenshots for you
<daf> 1: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daf/broken-notification.png
<daf> 2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daf/subscribe.png
<daf> for the second one, I'd like (a) your opinion on the UI and (b) your opinion on what to do when the user is already subscribed
<mpt> daf:
<mpt> (1) please report a bug on the first one
<mpt> (2) I've been telling anyone who would listen that we should have a checkbox for subscribing on the bug page, but I think it would be bad to have it under the comment field because that would mislead people into thinking that they needed to comment to subscribe, which would fill bug reports with spam
<mpt> (3) Please e-mail me a link to the code you used to create graphs of bugs over time
<daf> I don't have such code, I think
<daf> only for OOPSes over time
<daf> I did have bugs-over-time way back when we were using Bugzilla
<daf> I guess I should have snapshotted my bugs DB
<mpt> daf, I thought you'd presented it for bugs at one meeting, maybe I was imagining it
<mpt> never mind
<daf> I wonder if it would be possible to generate it from Malone
<daf> given that we have BugActivity
<mpt> Well, what I want to do is for every product, project, package, distro, and distro release, cache how many bugs were in each status and each importance level each day over the past year
<mpt> that's not much to do with BugActivity (or at least, using BugActivity to calculate it would be excruciating)
<bradb> sabdfl: bug 36448, fyi
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36448 in malone "Remove ability to search by milestones when release bug management is implemented" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36448
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Subclass twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase to not leave signal handlers behind. (r3340: Andrew Bennetts)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Make the librarian calculate MD5 sums for files, for PersonalPackageArchivesStageOne. (r3341: Andrew Bennetts)
<daf> mpt: where should the checkbox be, in your opinion?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Tidies and deUbuntifies the code of conduct pages, hopefully fixing bug 31933 (People don't understand how to sign the Code of Conduct). (r3342: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<slomo_> are new uploads currently not processed? one of my uploads almost 2 hours ago still doesn't exist in launchpad somewhere else than on my uploads page (gtk-gnutella)
<Kinnison> slomo_: one sec
<Kinnison>   0.96.1-0ubuntu1  ?
<Kinnison> If so, it was published about 4 minutes ago and will be hitting the mirrors etc in the next 30-40 minutes
<slomo_> Kinnison: heh ok... sorry for the noise then :) i was just confused because normally things get published faster
<Kinnison> I expect you managed to catch it in a cycle before
<Kinnison> and we had an upgrade earlier which may have thrown the timing off a bit
<Kinnison> it'll settle
<slomo_> ok, np :) thanks for your time
<Kinnison> No problem, take care
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  fix bug 1350, batch together related bug notifications into a single email. change the mail formatting according to MaloneEmailMessages. (r3343: Bjorn Tillenius, Diogo Matsubara)
<jordi> carlos: #canonical
* cprov waves from home 
<lamont> Kinnison: any clue why /var/run/utmp is in the chroot tarball for the main architectures, but not for hppa (or any other ports architecture, it appears)
<lamont> Kinnison: nm
<Kinnison> lamont: nope, I'd say "ask infinity" but he's going to bed
<lamont> Kinnison: actually, he answered me..
<lamont> but yeah, hez sleepy
<cprov> Kinnison: how was the rollout ?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix bug 36411 (Layout messed up for "Target Milestone" on the advanced bug search page) (r3344: Brad Bollenbach)
<jordi> daf: around?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  add an email address which will accept moin notifications about wiki changes, and resend them to the corresponding lp spec's subscribers. (r3345: Bjorn Tillenius)
<sladen> how do I un-mark a duplicate?
<seb128> launchpad should allow to change upstream tasks not pointing to an upstream bugs, other way we have some stucked to a wrong value ...
#launchpad 2006-03-30
<uwe_> hello, what is ment by tablet in the entry 25 here : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+pots/gnome-volume-manager
(hugo|uwe/#launchpad) well, im translating at launchpad.net! ... well, where do you suggest i can find help? thank you..
(mdke/#launchpad) hugo|uwe, what are you translating, and in what language?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I just tought a bit about the karma system..
<ploum> If I understand well, if you make a big burst of activity today, you will have a burst in your karma. But in one year, you will have an anti-burst due to the decrease
<ploum> Would it make sense to make the decrease related only to the total of your current karma, not related on when you've got this karma..
<ploum> A big karma would have a quickier decrease rate than a slow one
<ploum> (something like an anti-exponential rate depending on your karma.)
<mdke> ploum, i dunno if the LP people are around much during the weekend. Best to try the mailing list
<mdke> you never know though
<ploum> mdke, I'm thinking out loud ;-)
<mdke> ok
<ploum> But I will try the list anyway :-)  Launchpad or sounders ?
<mdke> launchpad-users
<hugo|uwe> mdke, i think that term was in gnome-desktop package, translating to arabic
<mdke> hugo|uwe, you can try #l18n on irc.gnome.org
<hugo|uwe> thanks mdke 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix typo in nascentupload which caused arch independant uploads to fail (r3347: Daniel Silverstone)
#launchpad 2006-03-31
<lifeless> anyone around ?
<lifeless> I'm wander what would cause AttributeError: \'zope.thread.local\' object has no attribute \'interaction\'
<DevGet> hi!
<DevGet> how to I type a [tab]  when I'm translating?
<daf> you type "[tab] ", IIRC
<daf> :)
<daf> lifeless: I've seen that before
<daf> lifeless: when I didn't set things up for my test correctly
<DevGet> daf: thx
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Branch status client, supermirror puller, and integration of the two. (r3348: Guilherme Salgado, James Henstridge, Robert Collins)
<lifeless> daf: its happening in the librarian tests. I'll show spiv week after next when I'm in the same ity again
<daf> lifeless: it's been a while, but it may be something to do with calling login() without having used the correct test harness
<daf> hence the thread not having been given an interaction
<daf> whatever one of them is
<sivang> hey folks
<sivang> I'm wondering if there is a way in python to create class method in run time? that is, programmtically?
<lifeless> yes but I would regard that as evil and ask why!
<sivang> long story... you'd hae to pick at the code
<sivang> given the situation, I don't think it's so evil. But I might be wrong
<sivang> I have a "scheduling" method,
<sivang> which calls metods one by the other from a list
<sivang> this is to undertake a backup / restore operation in HUB
<sivang> now, the nice thing in that that it waits for the previous executed bash job to finish and then moves to next step.
<sivang> I need to also be able to do that for a list of files, I need to turn into ISOs, 
<sivang> and in the same pass burn to CD.
<sivang> I already tried for loops, and trying to block with 
<sivang> while proc.isalive(): pass
<sivang> but that doesn't work so good.
<sivang> If I can create functinos in runtime for processing the iso and burn, and run it through my scheduler , it would probably work better.
<daq4th> anyone aware of the required permissions to change the priority of specifications?
<daq4th> ok, simpler question: anyone awake?
<daq4th> ;-)
<mdke> how can a team be unsubscribed from a bug?
<mdke> I've noticed that when a task is rejected for which a team is default bug contact, the subscription of that team isn't removed :(
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  remove debugging fluff from librarian tests I left in by mistake (r3349: Robert Collins)
<luks> hi guys, probably a stupid question but i can't find it in any of the FAQs... 
<luks> i'd like to use rosetta to handle translations for https://launchpad.net/products/picard but i'm not the person who registered the project at launchpad
<luks> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ says something about using "Request Translation Upload" link but i can't see any
<luks> can somebody explain me a bit what should i do? or point me to some FAQ, etc.
<trappist> if I click "all bugs ever reported" for a source package where (it says) 11 bugs have been reported, it still only shows me the 3 open bugs.  I assume this is a launchpad bug?
<paulproteus> I'm trying to organize the FreeCulture.org student movement as a project on launchpad.net.
<paulproteus> I'm having trouble seeing how to add my peers who are part of the project.
<paulproteus> I might have the wrong metaphor, though; I'm worried about that.
<paulproteus> For example, I don't understand the difference between "projects" and "teams".
<paulproteus> Is there an "Email this email address with the promise that if he signs up he'll be part of a team/project" feature?
<paulproteus> That's usually called "invitations".
<paulproteus> It would help me move this existing group into Launchpad.
#launchpad 2006-04-01
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning New Zealanders!
<mpt> And good evening everyone else!
<paulproteus> Good evening mpt! (-:
<AlinuxOS> mpt, good night :D
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix missing NotFoundError import and add tests for that codepath (r3350: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Initial cut at distroreleasequeue refactoring as per Bug 36470 and Bug 36472 (r3351: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix broken staging/launchpad.conf (r3352: Stuart Bishop)
<yves> hi. I've created a poll and I didn't know I could not edit it after opened. Could you delete it? thanks
<jamesh> hi mpt
<lifeless> hey jamesh
<lifeless> status clcient is landed
<lifeless> stub: me wanna cherry pick done... is that feasible ?
<stub> sure
<lifeless> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  Branch status client, supermirror puller, and integration of the two. (r3348: Guilherme Salgado, James Henstridge, Robert Collins)
<lifeless> it needs an authserver bounce done after the db is updated
<stub> db updates in there, are there?
<stub> That might need downtime
<jamesh> mpt: you left a handkerchief behind in the room.  I asked if they could leave it with your luggage (assuming you had left it there), but apparently that wasn't possible.
<jamesh> lifeless: cool
<lifeless> stub: yes, the additional branch column 'mirror_status_message'
<stub> Just looking at the patch - looks like I can apply that without downtime
<stub> lifeless: So the authserver code needs an update too?
<jamesh> yes.
<lifeless> stub: yup
<lifeless> stub: will not break until the new db column is used
<lifeless> stub: but will fall over crying like a baby when it is.
<stub> And this is required, or should it just go in with the next rollout (Wedesday I expect, but maybe tomorrow)
<stub> Bah. Sampledata conflicts in the cherry pick
<Kagou> hi
<Kagou> on https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice/+packagebugs , clicking on a critical number like 5 fo cupsys do not work
<Kagou> and for blender 5 unassigned bug for 4 open seem's strange :)
<daf> can you explain what you mean by "doesn't work"?
<Kagou> just click on it (5 on cupsys line)
<Kagou> when i do that , i'm standing to see the 5 criticals bugs
<Kagou> but https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.severity=Critical&field.sourcepackagename=cupsys&field.status=Unconfirmed&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Needs+Info&search=Search
<Kagou> nothin
<jamesh> Kagou: I see 4 bugs on that second URL
<stub> lifeless: test failures after cherry picking that patch
<Kagou> jamesh,  you see 4 bugs with my last link ?
<jamesh> yeah
<Kagou> 0 for me do you want a screenshot ?! :D
<jamesh> oops.  wrong link :)
<jamesh> Kagou: I see one extra bug if I add "&field.omit_dupes.used=true" onto the end
<jamesh> It might be that the other 4 bugs are private?
<jamesh> or maybe they are closed
<Kagou> so it's a strand behaviour
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> the counts must be from a different query to what is used to display the results
<carlos> morning
<Kagou> morning carlos 
<jamesh> carlos: had a good trip home?
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, but the taxi was really expensive and when I arrived there... my flight was delayed for 3 hours...
<carlos> jamesh: other than that... it's only a 2 hours flight :-P
<carlos> jamesh: and yours?
<jamesh> ouch ...
<jamesh> good
<jamesh> I had to choose a different tube route to get to the airport though
<jamesh> they had shut down some of the lines for the weekend again
<carlos> they don't want that you leave London :-P
<lifeless> stub - if there are test failures its probably ok to leave it. we're activating the new sftp server today and it would have been good to have it in for that
<stub> I can apply the db patch if that helps at all - adding a new column isn't dangerous to us.
<lifeless> stub: it wont be useful unnless we roll out the authserver too - did you get any authserver test failures ?
<daf> jamesh: yo
<daf> jamesh: the OOPS summaries are showing RequestStatementTimedOut as an exception rather than as a timeout
<daf> mpt__: yo
<jamesh> daf: so it does.
<jamesh> I should fix that
<jamesh> we got two oops summary emails due to the daylight savings transition ...
<daf> :)
<daf> hmm
<daf> this means you're 9 hours ahead rather than 11?
<jamesh> no
<daf> oh
<jamesh> just that half past midnight happened twice
<daf> you haven't done yours yet?
<jamesh> done what?
<jamesh> (the script runs off chinstrap)
<daf> .au hasn't done it's timezone change yet
<lifeless> daf: .au doesn't have a single tz shift
<lifeless> daf: we have 3 IIRC
<jamesh> well, western australia doesn't have a daylight savings transition
<lifeless> jamesh: which is one of the 3 - 'None'
<daf> bah
<jamesh> lifeless: is it 4 this year? (Commonwealth games)
<daf> the games have their own timezone?
<jamesh> or did other states follow NSW?
<daf> now you're just showing off
<jamesh> daf: NSW delayed the switch back to winter time til after the games
<lifeless> daf: the games have their own tz
<lifeless> jamesh: not sure about ACT, vic etc
<daf> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/2006_Commonwealth_Games
<daf> so it does
<jamesh> daf: I'd forgotten to copy the updated oops analysis script over to the right place on chinstrap
<jamesh> fixed now
<daf> thanks
<jamesh> I'll look at updating the oops.cgi script to use the new duration info too
<daf> oh?
<daf> how so?
<daf> I wonder if it's worth special-casing "2 UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-8: ordinal not in range(128)"
<daf> carlos: 1 SQLObjectNotFound: The Language by alternateID code=u'aka' does not exist
<carlos> daf: URL?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/aka
<daf> that should be a NotFoundError, I think
<daf> shall I file a bug for you?
<carlos> that language was renamed two weeks ago or pehaps four...
<carlos> daf: yes, that's a bug
<carlos> daf: thanks
<daf> de nada
<jamesh> daf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_time_zones <- explains the gory details
<daf> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/36824
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36824 in rosetta "translation groups traversal raises SQLObjectNotFound" [Minor,Confirmed]  
<Simira> ,em /win close
<daf> hi Simira :)
<Simira> hi daf, how are you?
<daf> fine thanks
<daf> how are you?
<Simira> pretty good, just trying to do some work
<Simira> will you be a the next conference, where or whenever that is...?
<daf> how are the no translations?
<daf> hmm, I suspect I won't
<daf> I will be at GUADEC
<Simira> that is after the conference, isn't it?
<Simira> I wanted to go to GUADEC, but I don't know now... I probably can't afford it.
<Simira> no translations are going slow, I think. We tried to have a translation-sprint-night, but noone showed up :p
<daf> oh, no
<daf> that's a shame
<Kinnison> stub: why are soyuz changes going in when there's no cprov and no me to help monitor them?
<Kinnison> stub: seems like a very dangerous thing to be doing
<daf> I thought soyuz ran a different branch on production?
<jamesh> daf: got merged
<daf> ah
<Kinnison> While I'm not worried about other things breaking soyuz too much, going ahead with changes to distroreleasequeue seems like inviting issues without a soyuz developer on-stream
<lifeless> Kinnison: no test suite ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: Possibly incomplete coverage as always
<daf> well, if it breaks, you can add tests when you fix it :P
<mpt__> daf, the problem with the "This bug is not recorded as needing" etc presentation is fixed in my tree
<daf> cool
<daf> tell me about your ideal UI for subscribe-on-comment
<mpt__> daf, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWorkflow?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bug-report.jpg
<jamesh> mpt__: is that a checkbox for "Add a comment"?
<mpt__> yes, though I haven't thought about that part very heavily
<jamesh> mpt: you left a handkerchief in the room in London
<jamesh> I asked at the desk if they could leave it with your bag (assuming you had left it there), but they said they couldn't
<mpt> jamesh, I realized that at about Canning Town, but it doesn't matter
<mpt> thanks anyway
<stub> Kinnison: There are soyuz changes going in?
<Kinnison> stub: distroreleasequeue?!
<stub> Its in pending for whenever someone gets a chance to look at it
<Kinnison> aah right
<Kinnison> I was concerned because sabdfl assigned a bunch of bugs to me, then you come along and say you've done stuff, and I'm not even meant to be working on LP for another two months
<jamesh> stub: are you still maintaining pytz in baz-1.x, or have you moved to bzr?
* Kinnison got a bit scared, s'all
<daf> Kinnison: deep breaths :)
<stub> ;)
<stub> jamesh: Still in baz due to baz-import bugs
* Kinnison has an asthma attack all over daf
* daf hugs Kinnison 
<jamesh> stub: okay.  Was looking at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/36484
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36484 in launchpad "Timezone "Asia/Dacca" to be renamed" [Normal,In progress]  
<daf> mpt: what is "Bug watch URL"?
<jamesh> daf: I'd guess it is the URL for the bug in the remote tracker
<daf> hmm
<daf> mpt: I'm not convinced by collapsed activity
<daf> mpt: if I want to read the bug, won't I have to uncollapse them all manually?
<daf> a good bug is like a story
<stub> jamesh: Both work, and both are listed in common_timezones
<jamesh> so they are.
<lifeless> stub: bugs ?
<stub> lifeless: In pytz? Nah. It is just a transform of a different database, so even if it is wrong it needs to be fixed elsewhere.
<stub> lifeless: oh... baz-import
<stub> lifeless: Bug 36108
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36108 in bzrtools "baz-import fails with AttributeError" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36108
<mpt> daf, they would all be expanded by default, and whether an individual comment should be expanded or collapsed would be decided wiki-style
<mpt> collapsing the comments that were just noise
<jamesh> mpt: collapsing "me too!" comments, I guess
<mpt> or that had been obsoleted by a new description
<mpt> correct
<daf> hmmm
<daf> but if a comment is collapsed
<daf> I'm not going to look at it
<daf> to decide whether it needs to be uncollapsed :)
<mpt> You don't need to, unless there are following comments that don't make sense as a result :-)
<daf> it's certainly an interesting idea
<daf> it would be nice to see if it works in practice
<jamesh> it could use AJAX
<jamesh> and tags
<daf> s/tags/keywords/
<jamesh> daf: tags is the term we'd use, if we decide to use them
<lifeless> stub: update
<Simira> good morning, sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey simira
<Simira> sabdfl: how's london? And how's the conference planning going?
<sabdfl> im not up to speed on that, silbs has it under way
<Simira> I guess bugging you about it won't speed it up anyway. Just trying to figure out summer holidays (you ruined my plan for birthday in Barcelona!).
<Simira> sabdfl: how's weather in London now? I was supposed to go there this weekend...
<jamesh> it was raining on Saturday before I left ...
<Simira> jamesh: it's better than snow anyway
<jamesh> stub: btw, staging.ubuntu.com is giving a Bad Gateway error again
<sabdfl> stub: could you fire up the staging server again, please?
<stub> sabdfl: Doing an update now. It was dead due to a broken configuration file.
<stub> sabdfl: Might be a few mins - one of the text indexes needs to update
<stub> sabdfl: staging is back up
<sabdfl> thanks stub
<sabdfl> ka
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<jordi> launchpad admins here?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/picard/+review <-- can anyone assign ownership to lalinsky@gmail.com
<carlos> jordi: is all ok?
<carlos> jordi: aren't you able to do it? you are a DOAP admin
<jordi> carlos: it's not my project
<jordi> carlos: I'm not a DOAP project, I'm a member of the Archive Registry team only
<carlos> jordi: but you are an admin on the project/product tool
<carlos> oh
<jordi> nope
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> DOAP == Archive Registry
<jordi> s/DOAP project/DOAP admin/
<jordi> well, I cant :)
<carlos> ok
<jordi> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
* carlos changes it
<jordi> I love this error message. :)
<carlos> jordi: file a bug
<carlos> jordi: I think you should have as an admin...
<carlos> jordi: change done
<carlos> jordi: btw, could you move the Rosetta import policy  to wiki.launchpad.net as a final document? it has a note that it lacks notification email templates
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: the OLPC document is written blog-style
<jordi> I wasn't sure where this needs to appear.
<jordi> Do you know?
<carlos> OLPC?
<daf> carlos: One Laptop Per Child
<daf> any admins around?
<stub> carlos: yo
<stub> daf: I'm round
<daf> stub: can you do https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/36142?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36142 in Ubuntu "release information on launchpad wrong" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
* carlos is confused.....
<daf> should be a support request, really
<stub> Now we have support email, we can start encouraging that.
<stub> So is that correct re: the version number?
<carlos> daf: I think that distro guys should be able to change it, if they cannot, it's a bug
<daf> stub: yes
<daf> stub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule says June 1st
<daf> carlos: I suppose so
<stub> daf: But do you know if the version number is changing too?
<daf> it is
<daf> the version number is according to the release date
<daf> we could get somebody on the distro team with the right permissions to do it
<daf> as Carlos pointed out
<daf> phone
<stub> I'm changing it. I just didn
<stub> 't follow the details of the delay announcement
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> stub: thanks for the DB update
<kiko> morning hackers!
<lifeless> moaning!
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 30 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> man am I feeling weird today
<daf> hey kiko
<daf> why's that?
<kiko> not sure -- perhaps just travel shocked
<kiko> how's it going daf 
<daf> fine
<elmo> what's bzr-ese for 'cvs update -p -r <revno>' ?
<kiko> bzr branch -r XXX
<elmo> ah, nm, bzr cat
<kiko> oh, for a specific file
<siretart> hmm. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/wpasupplicant/0.4.8-0ubuntu2 gets a 404
<siretart> I suspect that its still not installed/processed yet, because I just uploaded it. but there are already links pointing there, which are (still) dead
<siretart> OOPS-86B362
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/86B362
<kiko> thanks siretart I'll look into it
<carlos> kiko: hey, how was cprov's wedding ?
<kiko> it was super-cool
<kiko> had a great time
<kiko> got home a bit late, though
<carlos> kiko: that's not a bad thing :-P
<kiko> I usually don't like sleeping late 
<siretart> now the 404 is away. I assume the package has been installed now
<siretart> btw, would it be possible to have https://launchpad.net/people/pkg-wpa-devel to be converted to a group (with me as owner)?
<kiko> you can't convert people to groups
<kiko> what you can do is:
<kiko> merge that account with your own
<kiko> create a team with that name
<kiko> you can also just rename that account and create a team with its name
<siretart> hm. that 'person' was created because I just uploaded a new version of wpasupplicant
<siretart> so it is not intended that a package is maintained by a group, but only by a person, right?
<kiko> I think it can be either a person or a group, but you'd need to check with Kinnison to be sure.
<siretart> because if I do what you say, I fear that I get the maintainer of the wpasupplicant package, which I don't want
<siretart> will write to launchpad-users about this 'problem'
<siretart> it is okay that my name is in the uploaders: field ;)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> okay, but I'd still ping Kinnison to clarify that.
<seb128> hi
<kiko> hey
<seb128> does malone has an xmlrpc interface?
<kiko> not yet
<seb128> planned for soon?
<kiko> as a matter of fact, it is, yes
<kiko> Steve landed some xmlrpc infrastructure that makes it super-easy to implement
<kiko> we're still blocked on zope3.2 to deploy that, but we have it in the works
<seb128> cool
<seb128> kiko: I spotted an issue with the "don't edit upstream task"
<kiko> BjornT is likely to be working on that with bradb 
<kiko> seb128, yes?
<seb128> you should be able to edit a task with no pointer to an another bug tracker
<seb128> because it has nothing to sync on
<seb128> and we have some tasks "stucked" with wrong settings due to that
<seb128> we can't reject them by example
<kiko> that's odd -- that's the way it should work, and the code checks that correctly
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> perhaps this was landed as part of the bugwatches work
<carlos> I think pqm is stalled again...
<kiko> lifeless?
<seb128> jamesh: around?
<seb128> bradb: is bug #35075 something easy to fix?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35075
<bradb> seb128: yeah
<seb128> that would make bug triaging team work easier apparently
<seb128> could you put it on your list? :)
<bradb> I can imagine.
<seb128> (we are having an bugsuad meeting on #ubuntu-meeting atm)
<bradb> kiko: Do you want me to fix bug 35075, or someone else? It'd be nice if we can get that in for the next rollout.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35075 in malone "Bug Triagers would benifit from a way to list bugs filed without a package" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35075
<kiko> let me take a look at that
<kiko> seb128, can you explain how these bugs "fell through the cracks"?
<kiko> seb128, noting that they were posted to ubuntu-bugs
<lakin> kiko, with the amount of  msgs a day on ubuntu-bugs it's hard to keep up with all of them ... 
<seb128> kiko: that's stuff triagers want to look at
<seb128> without having them in the middle of a flood
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> mpt, have you managed to land all your branches?
<kiko> yeah, that makes sense.
<lakin> (this is all for the ubuntu distribution): If I click on unconfirmed bugs  then select sort by: oldest first, and click search, it defaults back to all open bugs.  Is this intended?
* kiko considers having a special +bugs/+triage page with a UI specific for triagers
<seb128> kiko: good idea
<kiko> lakin, no, it's a bug. 
<kiko> bradb, ^^^
<lakin> a known one, or should I report?
<oohlaf> does launchpad scan revisions for registered branches which are a branch inside a shared repository?
<bradb> lakin: If search can't find one, best to report it.
<oohlaf> I registered my branch last night, and see 82.211.81.156 hit my webserver, but it only requests .bzr/branch-format
<oohlaf> or should I wait a bit longer?
<oohlaf> not sure how fast the indexing goes after registration
<kiko> oohlaf, ddaa is the best person to ask, but I'm not sure he'll be on before wednesday
<oohlaf> ok
<oohlaf> can some try to branch from  http://deschacht.student.utwente.nl/bzr/bazaar-vcs/bzr.olaf.info/ to make sure I did not misconfigure apache
<oohlaf> ah, I see a 404 in the logs
<kiko> oohlaf, I'm branching fwiw and it seems to be going ok
<oohlaf> ah, yes the 404 is a get on .bzr/repository/format, and does not exist because the repo is one dir higher
<kiko> oohlaf, the branch seems to be going fine, though it says it will take 2h to finish (and therefore I am giving up on it :)
<oohlaf> kiko: ok thanks for testing
<oohlaf> I saw it hit my repo, only 404 after the first format one was for the .sig files at revisions
<oohlaf> which is ok
<kiko> yeah, should be
<ddaa> oohlaf: new branch format is not supported yet, we plan to support it when 0.8 is released
<ddaa> oohlaf: as lifeless puts it, it's just a matter of crossing the teas and dotting the eyes.
<lifeless> stub - ping
<oohlaf> ddaa: ah, ok
<kiko> lifeless, any chance you can look at PQM?
<carlos> Kinnison: hi, around?
<lifeless> kiko: if you can looka t gina for me ?
<lifeless> kiko: starting a service using the production launchpad.conf:
<kiko> sure
<lifeless> Failed to load application: The directory named as part of the path /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu does not exist.
<lifeless> (line 174 in file:///srv/sm-ng/production/launchpad/configs/production/launchpad.conf)
<lifeless> .
<kiko> what is this you're running?
<kiko> gina doesn't need to be run anyway, does she?
<lifeless> this is the bzr sftp server
<lifeless> but it using the common production launchpad.conf
<kiko> I see
<kiko> and does the path indicated exist?
<lifeless> something about that config makes the config engine barf if the dir is missing, and it seems rather strange to mkdir such a dir on the supermirror
<lifeless> kiko: pqm is disabled. 
<kiko> lifeless, I see. why?
<lifeless> stub: PING
<lifeless> kiko: ^^^^
<kiko> lifeless, stub is not online, pinging him won't be very useful.
<lifeless> oh. well I'll reenable it then
<lifeless> and mail him
<kiko> okay. it would be nice if you could get stub to be a bit more communicative about pqm changes
<lifeless> dude, you manage him!
<lifeless> I'll see about making pqm manage this state though
<kiko> I've tried in the past, which is why I'm asking you :)
<kiko> maybe you will have more luck
<kiko> about the config, I don't think we've ever run a launchpad instance that isn't rooted in that directory
<kiko> ah, now I see what you mean
<kiko> is that line in the middle of gina's config?
<lifeless> you can look in your branch at configs/production/launchpad.conf to see what it looks like
<kiko> lifeless, why don't you remove the entire gina config from your config file?
<kiko> it's only necessary if you intend to run her (which you don't AFAICT)
<lifeless> kiko: we dont want local modifications to the configs - that leads to a mess
<lifeless> kiko: and we dont want one config per daemon
<kiko> lifeless, on what box is this running?
<lifeless> kiko: so the daemons all share the one production.conf
<lifeless> vostok
<kiko> well
<kiko> AFAICT this is the first launchpad instance deployed on vostok
<lifeless> second as it happens
<lifeless> baz sftp pusher was there already
<kiko> if you look at production*/launchpad.conf, none of the files contain <gina> stanzas
<kiko> AFAICT the idea was to have local configurations managed in RCS 
<kiko> but I am unfamiliar with this side of deployment
<lifeless> we manage the launchpad.confs via pqm
<lifeless> and rsync the lot over the top of the code base for ease of deployment, reliability etc.
<kiko> another thing I don't understand is how your instance is even running there (for the sftp pusher) if it has a <gina> stanza
<kiko> maybe you're not explaining the situation properly
<lifeless> we did mkdir that dir
<lifeless> ok, perhaps you could ask about the things that are most confusing
<lifeless> AFAICT there is a bug in either gina, the gina schema, or the lp config machinery
<kiko> sounds like a bug in the config machinery
<kiko> gina doesn't even come into the picture until you run her
<kiko> which you aren't
<lifeless> right
<kiko> the fact that we/stub have removed <gina> from the production launchpad.confs seems to suggest that is the current way of working around the problem.
<kiko> also, I think having a local configuration file for vostok in RCS might be the correct way of doing it anyway
<lifeless> kiko: well, thats a different discussion, and one that stub and I agreed did not make sense
<lifeless> the reason gina is not in the productionX configs is that they are for the four appservers
<kiko> I don't understand that reasoning
<lifeless> its in the main production config because that is where gina *and all scripts and daemons* are configured
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> I guess stub is really the only person who can give you anything but guesses today
<kiko> but do note there config directories for mawson, jubany, staging /and/ librarian
<lifeless> interesting, I had missed that
<lifeless> staging I knew about 
<kiko> as well as a configs/gina!
<lifeless> it configures all the staging services
<kiko> yeah
<lifeless> I knew about librarian too.
<kiko> so I think a configs/vostok or whatever may not be out of the question
<kiko> but again I am just handwaving
<lifeless> I will chat with stub, I think its getting out of control and I want to understand why.
<lifeless> anyhow, its working now
<kiko> ah, cool
<lifeless> you can sftp to lpusername@bazaar.launchpad.net
<kiko> no way!
<lifeless> way
<kiko> rock on rob
<lifeless> and spiv!
<kiko> and how long until something like `bzr supermirror` just DTRT? :-)
* kiko thinks about how that interacts with bzr push
<lifeless> bzr push lp:foo probably eventually
<kiko> with the launchpad plugin?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> bzr push lifeless@bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/bzr/performance for now
<kiko> cool
<kiko> * Creating database "launchpad_empty" with no sample data.
<kiko> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  source database "launchpad_ftest_template" is being accessed by other users
<kiko> * Loading sample data
<kiko> lifeless, just seen on pqm.launchpad.net
<lifeless> kiko: funny, no one is
<kiko> I think it's an intermittent problem we've been seeing during make schema lately
<kiko> I've mailed stub
<kiko> just wanted to call it to your attention
* bradb & # lunch
<lifeless> thanks
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Added a way block .po files when the .pot file in the same directoy is already blocked + tests (r3353: Carlos Perello Marin)
<kiko> woo
<kiko> go carlos 
<carlos> finally
<carlos> I wonder if it could be cherrypicked...
<kiko> carlos, why cherrypick? isn't the production rollout happening as usual?
<carlos> kiko: that merge will not be rolled out until next week following the usual procedure
<kiko> ah, because it landed today
<kiko> I see
<carlos> right
<kiko> siretart, that 404 is interesting. it occurs because that source package release is not yet published at all! 
<kiko> when we receive an upload, it will sit for a while until it has a publishing record created for it
<kiko> there isn't really a way to find out if it has been published or not without issuing a query per row which would probably hammer performance
<kiko> it's an interesting problem
<siretart> kiko: oh. I see. I hope I don't case too much trouble with this report..
<kiko> not too much trouble, but here am I scratching my head thinking how to solve it :)
<siretart> and I'm not sure how critical this is. I just noticed it today, because I was very curious in seeing the buildlog for that package
<kiko> mmmm
<daq4th> what privileges are necessary to change the priority of a spec?
<kiko> you need to be a distribution driver
<kiko> or, well, what is the spec associated with, daq4th 
<daq4th> hm, i created it, i assigned to to me and i am not allowed to make it important ;-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> well
<kiko> what is the spec related to?
<daq4th> all zubuntu stuff ...
<kiko> can you give me a link?
<daq4th> https://launchpad.net/distros/zubuntu/+spec/bootstrap-zubuntu/
<kiko> daq4th, I think that Thomas is the only one currently allowed to set the priority
<daq4th> can he authorize others to do so as well?
<kiko> daq4th, the easiest thing he can do is hand over the zUbuntu distribution to a team and make you a member of that team. should be pretty trivial to do.
<daq4th> i think thomas tried this a while ago ... maybe he should try again ...
<kiko> it is quite easy, ask him to talk to me if he needs help
<daq4th> ok, thanks ..
<carlos> kiko: are you going to call me today? I'm going to leave soon
<kiko> carlos, let's leave that for tomorrow, I am feeling unwell!
<carlos> ok
<kiko> how are things looking this week?
<kiko> has pitti had time to look at your packs?
<carlos> kiko: did you get the flu?
<carlos> kiko: not yet...
<kiko> no I didn't
<kiko> just feeling a bit unwell
<carlos> ok
<kiko> mmm
<kiko> what is the firefox spec so I can look at it?
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to announce the debian-installer available to be translated now. All things are in place now
<kiko> did you get stub to clean up the DB and Kamion to agree on the export?
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-firefox-support
<carlos> kiko: waiting for Kamion
<carlos> kiko: he detected a minor problem with the comments
<kiko> I see
<carlos> that I'm going to work on
<kiko> better to wait for him perhaps before announcing?
<carlos> yeah, that's why I didn't send it yet
<carlos> kiko: btw, before you notice it from our logs, there is a bug that breaks rosetta-poimport scripts due a selectOne returning more than one entry
<kiko> that means database borkage?
<carlos> kiko: I can workaround it from the website
<carlos> kiko: yes, we cannot represent a restriction to prevent it with db schema
<carlos> as it implies two tables
<carlos> but It's a matter of improve the code that handles imports
<kiko> you could just do the check in the code that adds the entries, could you not?
<carlos> so we don't have two IPOFiles on the same path for the same sourcepackagename/productrelease
<kiko> there is the risk of races..
<carlos> kiko: yeah, that's the plan, add it there
<carlos> kiko: could be, but it can be fixed from hte website without using DBA rights
<kiko> I see
<kiko> it's still no good that the script crashes
<carlos> it's a workaround, of course, but I think we should fix it when we add then and take care of any other future breakage due race conditions later
<carlos> kiko: it crashes due the SelectOne
<kiko> which you should stop using in that case? :)
<carlos> kiko: that will just hide the problem...
<carlos> I think we should fix it and leave the SelectOne there, if it breaks, it's due a bug
<carlos> if the system works as it should, we should not get any problem there...
<jordi> carlos: so, jdub is missing
<jordi> I'm mailing you and kiko/stevea and who else? this
<carlos> jordi: mail jdub, pitti and me
<jordi> oh, right
<carlos> jordi: ok, and kiko and steve
<kiko> hey hey
<jordi> hmm, great. Jim Gettys blog seems down right now
<jordi> KIKO
<jordi> that river pic is SO COOL man
<jordi> kiko: I wonder why you never tell me to go to that country of yours
<jordi> I'm pretty sure it's big enough to fit both of us!
<kiko> you suck jordi!
<jordi> kiko: dude
<kiko> in case I haven't made that clear before!
<jordi> Santiago de Cuba is waiting for US
<jordi> Guantnamo, amigo!
<kiko> I only hear bla bla bla bla bla cuba bla bla bla
<jordi> lol
<kiko> I ran 18km with mark on sunday did I tell you
<kiko> it was awesome
<kiko> we flattened the london circuit
<jordi> mark did 18kms? that's pretty cool!
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> him me and bruce the leatherman
<jordi> do I know bruce?
<jordi> he's not Willis, right?
<kiko> right
<kiko> bruce is a character of much controversy
<jordi> I missed out I guess.
<kiko> he is south african
<kiko> but yes, you did miss out
<jordi> otoh, my knee is quite fucked I'm afraid
<kiko> surgery!
<jordi> no way
<jordi> I need to avoid that
<jordi> some good physiotherapist
<jordi> I think I know one
<jordi> who will do me good
<mdke> i always knew running was bad for the health
<jordi> mdke: you never tried!
<jordi> kiko: BUT
<kiko> it's almost as bad as smoking
<jordi> today I went to swim at 7AM again.
<kiko> if it is a female therapist I am all for it
<mdke> jordi, well that's true
<kiko> they massage your knees in just the right ways
<jordi> While I don't run, I'll get strong swimming. Deal?
<kiko> pffft
<carlos> kiko: do you have 15 minutes for me?
<kiko> carlos, I was born with 15 minutes free
<jordi> he's way too busy with The Jordi
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1982
<carlos> I'm fixing that bug
<carlos> hmm, I'm going  to open it, makes no sense to have it close...
<kiko> carlos, I don't understand?
<carlos> last text was a reflexion ;-)
<carlos> kiko: I'm fixing that bug now
<carlos> and I have a problem
<kiko> I see
<carlos> I don't have a way to know if the filename is a .gz, .bz2, tar.gz, tar.bz2....
<carlos> kiko: is there any way to know it from python using something like the 'file' command?
<carlos> I don't want to introduce the filename argument just as a way to workaround that python problem
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> I'm not sure there is a "magic"-style module for python
<kiko> ask on #python?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: there is such module :-P
<carlos> kiko: I didn't remember the database is called 'magic'
<jordi> kiko: is it com.br, or co.br?
<jordi> com
<carlos> 'apt-cache search python magic' shows you python2.4-magic :-P
<kiko> jordi, .com.br
<kiko> carlos, only on dapper?
<carlos> kiko: don't know
<kiko> not on breezy at least
* carlos checks
<kiko> I mean, that's not a big deal
<carlos> right, breezy doesn't have it..
<jordi> article sent
<kiko> wow
<kiko> it's not really .txt though
<carlos> kiko: I think it was created after breezy release
<kiko> that's fine
<carlos> kiko: I guess I would need to request that dependency addition
<kiko> carlos, if you and your reviewer think that depending on that package is okay remember to update our dependencies
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> kiko: that implies also an update in our servers...
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> shop around on launchpad list for opinions
<carlos> right
<carlos> time to leave now. I will send the email tomorrow
<carlos> see you guys
<carlos> jordi: thanks for the email
<kiko> night carlos 
<carlos> I will answer the email tomorrow
<carlos> night
<mvo> does anyone know if I can do uploads to breezy-backports nowdays? (actually uploading a modified source instead of "syncing" from dapper)? I need it for the update-manager and it's dist-upgrade feature
<lakin> Hrmm, I can't change the status of bugs any more?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/36902  I just reported this bug and wanted to assign it to desktop-bugs, but i can't change the status/priority or assignee ... ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36902 in nautilus "Location Widgets Don't theme properly (search,nautlius-burner)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> lakin, are you logged in?
<lakin> yes
<lakin> They just aren't links for me.
<kiko> do you get an expander arrow next to the status line?
<kiko> "links"?
<lakin> oh, never mind.  The ui just changed.
<lakin> I did not realize what the arrow did.
<kiko> ok
<lakin> sorry for the noise. :)
<kiko> never sorry to ask a question!
<Burgwork> is this is a known LP <--> IE bug? http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4va.jpg
<lucas> hi
<lucas> did something change regarding text version of the launchpad pages ?
<lucas> I have a very inefficient script that fetches bugs for a list of packages
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  correct uncommit support in branch-scanner (r3354: David Allouche)
<kiko-fud> lucas, ping?
<lucas> kiko: pong
<kiko> lucas, you were asking about the text bug pages?
<lucas> yes
<kiko> did something break in your scripts?
<lucas> I was wondering whether some improvements where planned
<lucas> no, but they are quite slow
<lucas> and I ran into timeouts sometimes tonight
<lucas> (ie some pages couldn't be fetched in a reasonable time)
<lucas> it would be great if the +bugs-text pages for each package could be filtered with search arguments
<kiko> we could work on that, sure
<lucas> so I could, for example, exclude all "Fix released" bus
<lucas> bugs
<lucas> currently, I have to fetch all bugs and filter out those which aren't interesting
<kiko> can you file a bug with an API mockup?
#launchpad 2006-04-02
<lucas> I'll do that tomorrow, i was just leaving :-)
<kiko> okay, sure
<lucas> actually it's already bug 31672
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31672 in malone "Use search filters for the text version of bug listings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31672
<kiko> mpt, ping?
<spiv> jamesh: Any idea why pending-reviews is breaking with AttributeError: 'BzrBranch' object has no attribute '_branch_format' on ddaa's branches?
<jamesh> spiv: because he upgraded them to metadir format
<jamesh> (bzr 0.8)
<jamesh> I just added a check for attributeerror so that the rest of the page would render
<spiv> Ah, and the bzr pending-reviews uses can't handle that?
<jamesh> I'm currently running it against bzr 0.7
<spiv> Right.
<jamesh> (I switched back to 0.7 due to the inventory reweave slowdowns)
<jamesh> Will probably switch forward again soon
<jamesh> I talked with lifeless about using repositories to speed things up too
<spiv> Yeah, repos sound like they'd be good for this.
<jamesh> bzr-0.7 doesn't seem to give a nice error message in the presence of 0.8-style branches/repositories
<jamesh> dapper sure is orange
<jamesh> spiv: do you know if pqm will accept david's branches in the format they're now in?
<jamesh> spiv: never mind.  I guess it must, since ddaa's last merge succeeded
<mpt_> kiko-zzz, not yet
<mpt_> about to do that now
<jamesh> if anyone upgrades to dapper, and has trouble installing postgresql, this bug might help: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/+bug/36921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36921 in postgresql-common "postgresql fails to install" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> the postgresql-common package doesn't believe that there is a 6.06 release of Ubuntu (only a 6.04 release)
<mpt_> Burgwork, yes, the certificate problem is a known bug
<mpt_> kiko-zzz, pong
* mpt_ catches up on scrollback
<mpt_> Burgwork, bug 6659
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6659 in launchpad "Launchpad requests user certificate from Safari, MSIE/Windows, MSIE/Mac" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6659
<robitaille> is it a new thing that we cannot edit the status of Debian bugs in LP?
<jamesh> robitaille: yes
<jamesh> robitaille: because debian bug statuses are edited at bugs.debian.org :)
<robitaille> but, the status are wrong in LP
<jamesh> that's because the debbugs status synching code isn't in operation yet :(
<robitaille> ah...is it coming soon?
<jamesh> I think so
<jamesh> if you create new tasks against debian for existing bugs, the task will have a status of "unknown"
<ajmitch> is this a recent change, not being able to change the debian bug status?
<robitaille> I was looking at an old one, marked as fixed in Debian since 2004... malone 8333
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 8333 in bind9 "/usr/bin/nsupdate: nsupdate barfs on tsig operation" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/8333
<jamesh> we should probably reset the existing debian tasks to unknown til the code is in operation
<jamesh> ajmitch: ~ 1 or 2 weeks ago
<ajmitch> hm, I thought I could change them recently
<ajmitch> must have been just before that
<jamesh> the idea is that you shouldn't have to change them
<robitaille> jamesh:  less than 1-2 week?  I think I changed some status 2-3 days ago.  Not that it matters
<jamesh> hmm
<robitaille> jamesh:  +1 for changing the status of these old bugs to unknown.  
<jamesh> come to think of it, that code probably got rolled out on friday
<ajmitch> how about those that have already been set as fixed?
<robitaille> it makes sense that they acquire whatever status is in debian BTS
<jamesh> ajmitch: well, once things are synchronising correctly, it won't matter
<robitaille> might as well all make them unknown...
<ajmitch> there's probably still some BTS info that won't be represented in malone, like tags
<stub> It was the Friday rollout
* stub goes for a swim
<robitaille> like the wontfix tag?  
<robitaille> I guess it will have to stay open in malone
<jamesh> ajmitch: tags?
<jamesh> robitaille: WONTFIX is effectively rejected
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bracket handling in text search queries (Bug #32071) (r3355: Stuart Bishop)
<jamesh> spiv: trialing an updated pending-reviews script, using a persistant repository
<ajmitch> jamesh: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer has a list of tags that the BTS supports, most of them are handled by statuses in malone
<jamesh> ajmitch: the debbugs syncing code tries to convert the list of tags to the equivalent Malone status
<lifeless> moin moin
<ajmitch> hi lifeless 
<jamesh> lifeless: I started a pending-reviews run with repository support
<lifeless> jamesh: nice. hows it looking ?
<jamesh> dunno yet.  It is still working on ddaa's first branch
<jamesh> I took your advice and set it up to keep the repo around between runs, creating branches beneath it as needed
<lifeless> k
<jamesh> lifeless: here's the changes I made: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file5usrdG.html
<jamesh> not sure if that is the preferred way to create the repos/branches or not
<jamesh> lifeless: also, pygpgme tarballs are available here: http://cheeseshop.python.org/pypi/pygpgme
<lifeless> a little convulted but ok
<lifeless> mmm, was I asking ?
<lifeless> I'd simply do
<lifeless> meh, latency killing me, maybe after mail spools
<jamesh> lifeless: I think bzr might be doing the inventory reweave thing, which seems a bit weird when pulling into an empty repository
<lifeless> jamesh: uhm, known bug in an empty repo
<lifeless> jamesh: will only happen the once
<jamesh> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> it copied a file without filtering, which is 'tsk' naughty
<jamesh> good thing I won't be blowing away the repo then :)
<lifeless> I need to fix that
<jamesh> hopefully this will allow ddaa's pending branches to display again
* ddaa points out he went to shared repo after lifeless said (multiple times) it was supported and safe
<jamesh> ddaa: I'm not complaining.  I would have needed to do this change sooner or later
<jamesh> and hopefully it will give a noticeable speed boost
<ddaa> jamesh: mh... lacking context, I guess you are upgrading the pendingmerges page to a newer bzr
<lifeless> jamesh: just the change to a recent bzrlib will fix ddaa's branches
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ <- your branches are red because I was using bzr-0.7, which doesn't like metadir branches
* ddaa nods
<jamesh> ddaa: I've updated the code to use the new APIs and am waiting to see if it all works properly
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm using the head of bzr.dev
<ddaa> I've got my whip handy
<ddaa> Is there a specific reason why nobody has removed debonzi's portlet-refactor branch from the pending reviews?
<ddaa> I'd guess that by now it has probably bitrotten into uselessness
<lifeless> ddaa: no specific reason. Probably a good thing to do
<lifeless> ddaa: but please check if it has conflicts and tal w tih stevea or kiko first
<lifeless> talk. with. Spelling good is.
<lifeless> ddaa
<lifeless> ah, thanks
<ddaa> okay, I understand why nobod has bothered then
<Kinnison> carlos: id you still need my help, yes
<carlos> Kinnison: hi
<carlos> Kinnison: I wonder how do you handle in soyuz the .tar.bz2 files
<carlos> Kinnison: we are having problems with it 
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1982
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1982 in rosetta "System Error on tar.bz2 upload" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<carlos> and I didn't see any special case for it in soyuz, but I think you support it as an input format, right?
<Kinnison> there's no bz2 support in source packages, no
<Kinnison> we support bz2 compressed .deb files
<carlos> oh, so you produce it but you don't read it?
<Kinnison> but since we do nothing but read the filename inside the .deb and verify the controls, no, we don't read them
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks anyway
<mpt> PQM is ignoring me
<lifeless> how so ?
<mpt> Completely so
<mpt> It's not even sending failure notices
<lifeless> is it getting the request in its queue ?
<mpt> no
<jamesh> mpt: are the messages being queued locally and not sent?
<lifeless> check your mail config
<jamesh> mpt: try running mailq
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> 4 * "Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=pqm.ubuntu.com type=MX: Host not found, try again"
<mpt> I guess I should be sending to pqm@pqm.launchpad.net now?
<lifeless> if someone told you to disable_dns_lookups=yes in postfix, undo that and shoot them
<lifeless> no, the email address has not changed.
<lifeless> $ host -t MX pqm.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> pqm.ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 fiordland.ubuntu.com.
<mpt> 10:47:51@~> host -t MX pqm.ubuntu.com
<mpt> pqm.ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 fiordland.ubuntu.com.
<lifeless> your postfix is either confused or misconfigured
<lifeless> did you reconfigure it at the sprint ?
<mpt> no
<mpt> it was working fine there
<mpt> and I don't know how to configure it, so I'm reasonably sure I haven't since :-)
<mpt> something in /etc/postfix/?
<lifeless> try sudo invoke-rc.d postfix restart
<lifeless> -might-  help
<mpt> That works
<mpt> thanks lifeless and jamesh 
<lifeless> np
* mpt wonders why PQM is only getting around to cleaning the working directory *now*, when it's been idle for hours
<lifeless> does it before it starts
<lifeless> to ensure theres no crapola
<mpt> Doing it when it finished instead would be too risky?
<lifeless> it does it when it finishes too
<lifeless> but theres no guarantee that it finished correctly is there :)
<mpt> oh
<mpt> fair enough
<jamesh> lifeless: looks like I only got a single inventory reweave in the pending-reviews script run, as you said
<jamesh> lifeless: it is still running through the other branches, so we'll see how it goes
<jamesh> lifeless: I think I found something else that would speed things up: installing cElementTree ...
<jamesh> lifeless: compare the times in the last column of https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.old/ with https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<jamesh> pretty good, except for the branch that took 2 hours :)
<lifeless> so run it again :)
<lifeless> its looking good 
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I'll try compiling cElementTree to see if that improves things further
<jamesh> ddaa: your david/launchpad/baz2bzr branch seems to have disappeared in your switch to repositories
<ddaa> yes, old abandoned crap
<lifeless> ddaa: so edit the pending reviews page plase!
<jamesh> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ <- that run took 18 minutes
<lifeless> good
<jamesh> compared to 1.5 hours for the bzr-0.7 run
<jamesh> which skipped all of ddaa's branches
<jamesh> and 2:50 hours for the previous run (2:20 of which was on the first branch)
<mpt> Come on PQM, send me a failure message
<mpt> just one
<mpt> please
<lifeless> mpt: your zcml is still f*cked
<lifeless> I'm not going to make pqm send you 100MB failure messages
* mpt pouts
<mpt> I was sure I'd fixed that!
<jamesh> did you push your changes?
<mpt> yes, two hours ago
<mpt> one minute before sending the request
<mpt> "No module named bzrdir"
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes error icon and bug context error formatting. (r3356: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<stub> So does 'bzr init-repository' do anything useful for us?
<jamesh> stub: if you have a working tree backed by a shared repository, and switch to another branch inside that repo using "bzr pull --overwrite", it should be a lot faster
<stub> How do you link a working tree to a shared repository?
<lifeless> bzr checkout
<stub> In the repository?
<lifeless> bzr checkout --help
<jamesh> lifeless: it'd be good to get a howto on best practices for using bzr repositories at some point
<lifeless> jamesh: the community is working on tha at the moment
<jamesh> great
<stub> bzr checkout --help mentions nothing about repositories. --lightweight looks interesting, but I don't know if we can use them with PQM (if I push a lightweight branch to chinstrap, is the result a 'normal' branch?)
<lifeless> a lightweight checkout has no history data
<lifeless> but the branch it refers too does
<jamesh> stub: it seems the best way to work is to have a local repository, and store your branches (with no working trees) in that repo
<lifeless> I'm in a meeting right now, could you jump to #bzr perhaps ?
<jamesh> stub: then use "bzr checkout --lightweight" to create working trees of those branches
<jamesh> stub: you can then rsync the repo as a whole to chinstrap
<jamesh> each branch is basically just the revision-history file, so the repo will be similar in size to a single branch in bzr-0.7
<stub> jamesh: But how do you get a branch into the repository? Is it just a case of creating a branch in that directory? 
<jamesh> stub: I found doing a simple "bzr branch" created a branch with its own repo, so it doesn't seem that simple yet
<jamesh> stub: I did "bzr init --format=metadir some-dir-under-the-repo", and then did a pull into that branch
<Kinnison> I thought "bzr branch something /some/path/under/repo" worked
<lifeless> Kinnison: if the source branch is in metadir format
<lifeless> Kinnison: otherwise it will not upgrade and thus cannot use the repo
<jamesh> Kinnison: it created a 0.7 style branch when I tried that while testing the pending-reviews code
<Kinnison> what about "bzr branch --format=metadir something /some/path/under/repo"
<Kinnison> ?
<Kinnison> or do we not do that?
<jamesh> I didn't see a --format in the "bzr branch" help
<Kinnison> oh
* Kinnison wondered if we supported format change on branch, obviously not :-(
<lifeless> Kinnison: planned I think
<Kinnison> lifeless: aha
<Kinnison> jamesh: I guess the init/pull trick is the right thing then
<lifeless> bzr checkout will do it :)
<lifeless> not --lightweight
<LarstiQ> iirc branch supports --format right now
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix checkwatches.py from crashing when an UnsupportedBugTrackerVersion occurs. (r3357: Bjorn Tillenius)
* carlos -> lunch
<kbrooks> how do i delete specs?
<kbrooks> how do i delete specs?
<Kinnison> I'm guessing that either you can't, or noone knows how
<stub> Is Steve around this week? 
<seb128> hi
<seb128> bradb: ping? :)
<kiko> stub, he arrives back in .lt on wednesday. how's zope3.2 looking?
<stub> Its still blocked on Steve looking at stuff. Heaps of hair has grown on the branch, so I've been spending quite a few hours dealing with the fallout in the test suite (not done yet).
<kiko> stub, does it still look a ways off? steve had hoped that most of the blockers were dealt with
<stub>  kiko: We could have landed it last week. Now I don't know - depends on how easy it is to get the test suite running again.
<seb128> kiko: hi. Did you figure about the "no way to edit upstream tasks not pointing to an another bug tracker" issue? Should I open a bug about it?
<jamesh> seb128: what is the use of an upstream task that is (a) not linked to a remote bug watch and (b) is for a product that doesn't use Malone?
<jamesh> (just wondering about the use cases)
<kiko> stub, darn, I didn't know that. well, let's get steve and you focused on that thursday/friday and perhaps we can get it in by next week.
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<David_Mills> Hi all, I'd like to know what to do with this bug I've discovered (or not): When I boot a dapper 5 live CD, I can't get static networking to work. I've looked in bugzilla.gnome.org, where they say the bug is fixed, but I can't see any trace of said fix getting into Dapper.
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<Kinnison> David_Mills: try asking on #ubuntu
<David_Mills> OK, will do thanks
<seb128> jamesh: some people abused about it and no we have no way to reject them to start :p
<seb128> jamesh: like submitter bugged wrongly on upstream and bugs have not been triaged yet
<kiko> BjornT!
<jamesh> seb128: okay, so it is a legacy issue
<seb128> :)
<jamesh> seb128: (since you can't open new bugs against products not using Malone now)
<jamesh> I am not sure what the plan is for that
<bradb> seb128: pong, though i can't add much to the above discussion
<kiko> BjornT, can you check up on what seb128 is pointing out?
<BjornT> sure
<seb128> bradb: no, I was going to ask you what "gnome-open http://launchpad.net" opens as browser :)
<bradb> seb128: ah :) FF
<seb128> bradb: are you opening http or https from evo?
<bradb> http
<jamesh> bradb: unless you configure a different default browser in preferences -> preferred applications
<bradb> jamesh: bug 22687
<BjornT> seb128: would it help setting the upstream tasks to "Unknown"? that way it wouldn't have an incorrect status. the ones linked to a bugzilla bug tracker will be synched to their correct status, and those not linked will remain as unknown.
<seb128> what is the issue with me modifying tasks no pointed to an another bug tracker?
<kiko> stub, are we rolling out this week? what revision?
<stub> kiko: Don't know. Any opinions?
<jamesh> seb128: assuming a bug watch is attached, you shouldn't have to (once the checkwatches script is running properly)
<kiko> stub, let me look at the commit log.
<seb128> depending what upstream task are for
<jamesh> seb128: it should just have the correct information.
<seb128> is "that's an upstream issue but we didn't forward it yet" a valid usecase for you?
<BjornT> seb128: it's mostly due to added ui complexity. but if you have a strong use case, we could make it possible.
<jamesh> seb128: is an extra bug task useful to you at that point?
<seb128> BjornT: my usecase is that we have some stuff stucked to a wrong state and pointing to no other bug tracker, so stucked where they are
<seb128> jamesh: not really
<seb128> but would you prevent people to open upstream tasks when they don't set an upstream bug tracker url so?
<jamesh> I think you need to give a bug tracker URL to do that now
<seb128> like refuse to open a gedit upstream task if there is no bugzilla bug number given?
<seb128> ah
<seb128> no you don't
<jamesh> see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/22687/+upstreamtask, for instance
<seb128> I just tried
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/products/evolution/+bug/22687
<jamesh> well, maybe you should :(
<seb128> I just opened the upstream task
<kiko> stub, what is the current revision we are running?
<seb128> weird that you pointed the same bug I had open :p
<BjornT> seb128: yes, that should have been cleaned up before. if we set them to Unknown, they wouldn't have an incorrect state anymore, and it would be less confusing. it sure does sound easier to me than manually updating all the upstream bug tasks.
<seb128> oh, bradb pointed it to you before
<seb128> BjornT: please make the upstream bug number required from now to open a new upstream task so
<seb128> there is no point to let people open "unknow" tasks than can't be changed
<jamesh> it should be required if the upstream hasn't specified that they use malone
<kiko> stub, so we're running 3329. perhaps 3338? thing is, carlos wanted 3353 but that brings in a ton of new stuff that I'd rather we didn't roll out just yet.
<kiko> stub, so perhaps 3338 + 3353?
<kiko> stub, and next week we get a host of new stuff?
<seb128> jamesh: what is the point to open a task you can't change?
<jamesh> seb128: the upstream task would be editable if you opened it on Launchpad or Malone
<seb128> ah, k
<jamesh> since they use Malone for bug tracking
<BjornT> seb128: yeah, i'll do that in my next patch. there is a small issue if the upstream uses a bugtracker we don't support, but we can deal with that later i guess.
<seb128> so basically the upstream tasks turned to something like the bugzilla URL field we had
<carlos> kiko-fud, stub: I was not sure to ask for the cherrypick.. but if it's possible... O:-)
<seb128> with just status update indicated
<stub> kiko-fud: I think lifeless also wanted r3348
<stub> I'll see how the cherry picking goes tomorrow.
<kiko-fud> stub, hmm, interesting.
<lifeless> stub: are we doing a full rollout ?
<stub> sounds like a rollout tomorrow
<Severian> I found a ticket on Launchpad where I knew the answer to fix it.  I added a comment to tell the user and they say it is fixed.  The ticket was assigned to me.  I can't figure out what to do next.  I believe I should close it or answer it, but I can't find the place to do either.
<Severian> I found a ticket on Launchpad where I knew the answer to fix it.  I added a comment to tell the user and they say it is fixed.  The ticket was assigned to me.  I can't figure out what to do next.  I believe I should close it or answer it, but I can't find the place to do either.
<Severian> I'll ask back later.  I have other tickets I can answer, but I want to understand the process to do them right.  Bye for now.
<kiko-fud> hello hello!
<lifeless> updating gangotri with a config update, appservers will be down for 5 minutes
<kiko> thanks for the heads-up lifeless 
<kiko> what's the config update about?
<lifeless> fixing the sftp push facility
<kiko> is it bustificated?
<lifeless> yes
<kiko> can I help somehow?
<kiko> oh, I see
<kiko> branchpuller not configured?
<kiko> BjornT!
<BjornT> kiko!
<kiko> how's it going biker?
<kiko> I just had a fat lunch 
<BjornT> it's still snowy here...
<kiko> long winter you guys up north got, eh?
<lifeless> done
* bradb & # lunch
<BjornT> yeah seems like it. but it's starting to warm up and melt away now.
<lifeless> kiko - there was a disconnect between two config items which we fixed at the sprint but was not worked around in the production config 
<kiko> lifeless, understood
<lifeless> it just needed a config tweak.
<lifeless> and when the rollout happens will become irrelevant
<sladen> can you nuke  https://launchpad.net/people/old
<kiko> sladen, no, we can't. who is he?
<sladen> old@broken.account 
<kiko> I can merge it with matthew's main account.
<kiko> does he want that?
<sladen> sounds good, but it'll be a little hard to confirm that email address...
<kiko> sladen, I can merge it for him, we have an interface for that now. I just need to make sure that he wants it :)
<sladen> kiko: dunno, it's a hang-over from some badly imported bugzilla bugs
<sladen> kiko: and I only noticed it because I found two "Matthew Garretts" subscribed to the same bugs
<kiko> carlos, seen jamesh' recommendation wrt python-magic?
<kiko> sladen, is he around?
<sladen> kiko: AFAICT it's an import artifact that would be impossible to create manually because launchpad would require the email address to be confirmed before account creation
<sladen> eg. I've reported multiple mdz's before
<kiko> yeah, I'm pretty confident it is too
<kiko> is he around?
* kiko looks for him
<kiko> sladen, merged -- he seems to be idle. hope he won't mind.
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<kiko> 04:15:49 ERROR   Failed to parse XML description for http://bugzilla.mozilla.org bugs set([u'121498',
<kiko> +u'273524', u'223132', u'50201', u'262258', u'235115', u'316885', u'328056', u'296002', u'18401',
<kiko> +u'31143', u'275223', u'319819', u'142994', u'156493', u'223340', u'325884', u'216132', u'325644',
<kiko> +u'298457', u'162640', u'328417', u'328418', u'69230', u'100022', u'319847'] ): mismatched tag: line
<kiko> +28, column 4
<kiko> this is a bummer
<kiko> fixable?
<kiko> bradb, did you ever have time to look at jamesh' project bug page?
<bradb> kiko: i might have seen it. where is it?
<kiko> pending-reviews AFAICR
<bradb> hm, maybe i'm thinking of the old page then
<kiko> he has asked you to review it at least once before, hasn't he?
<kiko> it's simple
<bradb> I don't see any email about it.
<kiko> funny
<kiko> can you fish it out of pending-reviews?
<bradb> kiko: Sure. Maybe I can review it tomorrow morning? I'm trying to get security teams into review today myself.
<kiko> it's pretty short, but sure
<bradb> I've taken it out of the queue and added it to my todo for tomorrow morning
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<infinitezeros> hey guys do i get the ubuntu cds for free?
<kiko> infinitezeros, a) this is not the right channel to ask b) shipit.ubuntu.com
<infinitezeros> kiko: shipit.ubuntu.com is that a channel?
<kiko> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ to be precise
<infinitezeros> kiko: they dont talk about charges... are these free?
<kiko> please read the FAQ at that site
<infinitezeros> thanks
<kbrooks> how do i delete specs?
<infinitezeros> kiko: thanks mate
<kiko> kbrooks, you can't right now.
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<kbrooks> jblack, curious.have you heard of easyubuntu?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<jblack> kbrooks: not offhand, no
<kbrooks> jblack, OK. are you running ubuntu dapper?'
<kiko> carlos!
<kiko> what's up my man?
<jblack> kbrooks: Yes
<kbrooks> jblack, thanks.
<carlos> kiko: returning to normal life ;-)
<kiko> carlos, how's the hacking going?
<jblack> kbrooks: On some of my machines, at any rate
<carlos> kiko: fine, debian-installer is being translated officially 
<kiko> wow, that is awesome
<carlos> kiko: openoffice should be imported now too
<carlos> and only kde is left to be imported
<kiko> carlos, did you land all your stuff from last week?
<carlos> well, most of dapper is ready...
<carlos> kiko: yes
<kiko> cool
<kiko> so kde still pending
<carlos> yes
<kiko> there was something else we needed to work on before kde; what was it?
<carlos> I'm importing the .pot files now
<carlos> to reduce the amount of 'noise' on the import queue and will import the .po manually if we don't get an update on dapper. I need to talk with Riddell about it
<carlos> kiko: the automatic blocking of .po files?
<carlos> kiko: that's done, reviewed by you and landed
<carlos> at least the plan was implement it and then KDE stuff
<kiko> and so how is the KDE stuff looking?
<carlos> nothing done yet, I will start with it tomorrow
<kiko> ah, I see
<kiko> so what's up yesterday and today?
<carlos> bug #1982, debian installer data fix, and new upload
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1982 in rosetta "System Error on tar.bz2 upload" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1982
<kiko> for bug 1982, did you see jamesh' comment?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1982 in rosetta "System Error on tar.bz2 upload" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1982
<carlos> openoffice imports + other new uploads approvals and some KDE imports too
<kiko> rock and roll
<carlos> kiko: yes, I'm going to modify my patch to check it directly
<kiko> okay, awesome. wanted to make sure that was on track
<carlos> kiko: what I'm not sure
<kiko> man the mailspam from rosetta is looking /good/ this week!
<carlos> is if the big endian and little endian would be a problem here
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<kiko> I don't think it's a problem if you do read(3)
<kiko> and at any rate we are big endian on the servers you will run this code on, right?
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: well.. that woul break tests on ppc
<carlos> s/woul/would/
<kiko> don't think it will though -- AFAIK a read() on a file object will return a consistent result no matter what byte ordering the arch has.
<kiko> I might be wrong, but I rarely am
* kiko runs :)
<carlos> yeah, if read handles that, it's fine ;-)
<kiko> how much code work does KDE need?
<carlos> kiko: I think tomorrow I would have something working
* bradb heads off, later all
<carlos> kiko: Oh, I just remember the other thing we talked about
<carlos> the .pot export fix
<carlos> we are exporint empty .pot files
<kiko> right
<kiko> that should be easy to fix, no?
<kiko> testing may prove more difficult, though
<kiko> carlos, did you see https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/36843 btw?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36843 in rosetta "Problem with wrapping in file ooo-help; file has errors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> kiko: yes, I asked for that bug report
<carlos> but I would prefer to finish with KDE support so we can announce dapper as being ready to be translated
<carlos> anyway, that one should be easy to fix
<carlos> and I can work on it while waiting for make check
<kiko> okay, just wanted to know whether I confirmed it or not.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> kiko: why did you added me to the To field of the mail about process-mail.py error?
<kiko> carlos, by mistake, ignore it.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just wondering if there is something I should check.
<kiko> carlos, is there a bug or spec about PoMsgSetPage?
<carlos> kiko: spec
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/pomsgset-page
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> WTF
<carlos> 35600
<carlos> need review...
<kiko> ?
<carlos> What's going on!!!??
<carlos> this smells like kde-i18n being imported...
<kiko> carlos, is https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-uploads implemented?
<carlos> kiko: yes
<carlos> that's what introduced the import queue
<kiko> anything left?
<carlos> no, I think it's done
<kiko> ok, cool.
<kiko> carlos, what about https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-openoffice-support --?
<kiko> and https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/initiating-upstream-translation --?
<carlos> that spec should be removed or marked as suppersed by https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-oo-import-export
<kiko> thanks.
<carlos> kiko: initiating-upstream-translation is now superseed by translatuon-uploads
<kiko> ok
<kiko> and https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-oo-import-export is fully implemented?
<carlos> kiko: I need to review it
<carlos> but I guess the answer is yes
<carlos> as we have oo already imported
<carlos> doko did it
<kiko> could you review it and then confirm? tack it on your todo to get back to me on that
<doko> carlos: already imported?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> doko: the import is working now
<carlos> doko: it will take a couple of hours more...
<carlos> doko: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=APPROVED&type=all
<doko> cool
<kiko> carlos, is similar-languages implemented?
<carlos> kiko: confirmed.... around 25000 .po files coming from KDE....
<kiko> cool
<carlos> kiko: not so cool...
<kiko> really?
<carlos> we need the automatic approval of KDE....
<kiko> it can be done later, can't it?
<carlos> later?
<carlos> are you going to approve 25000 .po files by hand??
<kiko> just suggesting it doesn't block any of your immediate work. :)
<carlos> kiko: similar-languages is not implemented
<kiko> ok
<kiko> what about https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/launchpad-po-import -- ?
<carlos> well... KDE support is already planned :-P
<kiko> heh
<carlos> kiko: that one is half implemented since long ago... the main missing feature is the CONTINUITY_THRESHOLD thing
<LarstiQ> carlos: did you recently handle blender .pot generation?
<kiko> carlos, is it an important feature?
<carlos> LarstiQ: it's already imported, yes
<LarstiQ> carlos: I just got told there were some problems with it
<carlos> kiko: well, it's something that should be implemented to prevent bad imports, but not a top priority
<kiko> ok.
<carlos> LarstiQ: martin added the .pot generation back to dapper
<LarstiQ> carlos: mdz or mbp?
<carlos> LarstiQ: and yesterday, he added a header to that .pot file to be valid
<carlos> LarstiQ: pitti
<LarstiQ> ooh
* LarstiQ got thrown off by the lacking m
<LarstiQ> but yes
<LarstiQ> carlos: so should I talk to pitti if I want to know more?
<kiko> carlos, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/help-translate-page is implemented, right?
<carlos> LarstiQ: depends on what do you want to know ;-)
<carlos> LarstiQ: perhaps I can help you
<carlos> kiko: right
<LarstiQ> carlos: just wanting to know everything going on with blender :)
<carlos> LarstiQ: perhaps pitti can help you then ;-)
* LarstiQ nods
<kiko> carlos, I was reading through the rosetta-firefox spec
<kiko> you know, it seems like most work is on the packaging side
<carlos> kiko: right, it is
<carlos> kiko: Rosetta changes are minimum
<kiko> should we start nagging mdz/iwj about this?
<kiko> carlos, also, look at:
<kiko> http://www.rtklib.org/roundtriptests/ff_1.5rc1_xpi/pa-IN.diff
<kiko> is it mishandling non-ascii?
<kiko> seems to mishandle escapes
<kiko> not too much else
<carlos> kiko: well, we (me) are the gettext experts... (or at least we should :-P)
<carlos> kiko: we need to finish the spec so they have a procedure to follow
<kiko> carlos, what is left to finish in the spec? it seems like a reasonable starting point
<carlos> kiko: well, we had some problems to get a .xpi package from the .po file
<kiko> that's a problem they can solve
<carlos> kiko: what's that diff about?
<kiko> is there anything that needs deciding on the rosetta/launchpad interfaces before moving ahead?
<kiko> carlos, a round-trip test. never mind that if you don't know what it is :)
<carlos> kiko: that diff seems to be comparing two different encodings
<kiko> the encoding header didn't change though
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> nbd
<carlos> unicode vs latin? where ? is a number
<kiko> so can I start talking about to with mdz?
<carlos> kiko: well, pitti was going to work on it
<carlos> when we give him the needed bits
<kiko> what does he need?
<kiko> I don't think that's a working arrangement
<carlos> kiko: launchpad needs to have a new upload page without authentification available only inside our DC to accept uploads from people.ubuntu.com to get updates (this will be reused by debian-installer)
<carlos> kiko: the instructions about how to get .po files to be imported into Rosetta and the instructions to get the .xpi back from Rosetta exports
<kiko> carlos, hmmm. why can't it use the existing system of attach and upload?
<carlos> kiko: because this is handled outside the standard upload from soyuz
<carlos> and we should be able to use a script to do the upload
<carlos> we talked with Steve about this at UBZ
<carlos> and he suggested that solution
<kiko> any reason why it should be handled outside the standard upload?
<carlos> kiko: yes
<carlos> a new release of firefox would imply two uploads to get valid language packs 
<carlos> the first one will upload the new .pot file and cannot include any .po file from rosetta or we would lose the additions from upstream
<kiko> why?
<carlos> then, a new upload will be required that will include the .po from rosetta + the merged translations from upstream
<kiko> but why would we lose additions from upstream?
<carlos> because we cannot get the exports from rosetta + the additions from upstream at the same time using the usual procedure
<carlos> kiko: firefox is not using .po files as its standard way to get translations from
<kiko> because the rosetta export won't be included in the source package?
<kiko> I see.
<carlos> not in the first upload for a new version
<carlos> kiko: this problem will be gone when we add native support for .xpi files inside Rosetta
<kiko> well, we could ask ian to do that, couldn't we?
<kiko> s/when/if :)
<carlos> kiko: well, I think it's much less work that internal form
<carlos> we need it anyway for debian-installer
<kiko> I don't quite see why it is /much/ less work but it might simplify the packager's life, yeah
<carlos> kiko: because we already have such form
<carlos> kiko: it's a matter of remove the authentification
<kiko> carlos, btw, you still need to fix permissions on that form so that jordi can go back to editing potemplates, eh?
<carlos> right
<kiko> bug filed?
#launchpad 2007-03-26
<robdeman> hi all.. how can I install binaries from launchpad? I just figured out that Launchpad has an updated version of mencoder that I need to install on my Ubuntu 6.10 box...
<robdeman> the binary I need i sthis one https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/311600/mencoder
<Nafallo> robdeman: download it and doubleclick the file (gdebi-gtk)
<robdeman> however it seems a .deb Debian package; im only familiar with installing packages using apt-get from the repositiries
<robdeman> Nafallo: my box has no desktop / gnome / x11 -> webserver only
<LaserJock> dpkg -i *.deb
<Nafallo> robdeman: so gdebi *.deb :-)
<Nafallo> robdeman: or what LaserJock said
<robdeman> Can I install from the online repository?
<robdeman> or do I need to download first?
<Nafallo> yea. it's in multiverse
<robdeman> really?
<LaserJock> robdeman: if it's not in the repository already
<robdeman> so ehrm multiverse, I need to uncomment that one right?
<robdeman> in apt/sources
<Nafallo> right
<robdeman> when I do apt-get install mencoder I get mencoder_2%3a0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<robdeman> that is the pre8 build and that one has a nasty bug
<robdeman> I need this one RC1 https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/311600/mencoder
<LaserJock> then download the .deb
<Nafallo> well, you could always try dpkg -i and try to satisfy the dependencies.
<robdeman> LaserJock: ok - but what about the dependencies then?
<LaserJock> gdebi should help with dependencies
<robdeman> ehrm
<robdeman> ok sudo apt-get install gdebi doesnt work -- dependencies problem
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> try using dpkg -i to install it
<Nafallo> solve them then? :-)
<LaserJock> and if it has a dep problem run sudo apt-get -f install
<LaserJock> and see if that'll work
<robdeman> sudo dpkg -i ./mencoder_1.0~rc1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb 
<robdeman> gives dependency problems - leaving unconfigured .. etc
<Nafallo> yes :-)
<Nafallo> that's a feature :-)
<LaserJock> robdeman: ok, now try sudo apt-get -f install
<robdeman> I did .. erhm.. The following packages will be REMOVED: mencoder 
<robdeman> mm>
<Nafallo> I'm fairly certain we dep on particular versions of some packages :-)
<robdeman> yeah.. I just removed them .. autoremove
<robdeman> I think they were installed with the previous mencoder pre8 version...
<Nafallo> I meant the new one... x264 and stuff :-)
<robdeman> so theres no 'automatic' way to use this https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/311600/mencoder
<robdeman> it has alist there of all dependenies
<robdeman> I hoped that I could just install that http://librarian.launchpad.net/6804255/mencoder_1.0%7Erc1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb package
<robdeman> and then have the installer get all dependencies too
<robdeman> it seems they are all available on launchpad
<Nafallo> robdeman: like I said... the feisty version probably deps on more stuff that's only in feisty :-)
<robdeman> Nafallo: what doe sthat exactly mean in rondeman speak?
<robdeman> :0
<Nafallo> robdeman: that you need to install more packages with dpkg -i if you really want it ;-)
<LaserJock> Nafallo: it means it will probably involve downloading the dependencies
<robdeman> yes I need it pretty badly..
<robdeman> dpkg i snot able to install from an online source right?
<Nafallo> LaserJock: yea :-)
<robdeman> I need to get all packages manually I guess
<Nafallo> wget ftw :-)
<robdeman> ftw?
<Nafallo> for the win
<Nafallo> :-)
<LaserJock> robdeman: yes, dpkg is used to install the packages, apt-get is used to intall remotely
<robdeman> ok and I cant tell apt-get to use launchpad
<robdeman> ?
<LaserJock> no
<robdeman> oi
<LaserJock> it's very very complicated
<LaserJock> you could fairly easily mess up your computer doing things like that
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> so can I search the repositories that are available to apt-get ?
<robdeman> i did read that the rc1 is actually in multiverse
<robdeman> however when I install I do get the old one
<LaserJock> well, the available repositories are in the sources.list file
<LaserJock> the problem is the version you want is for Feisty (the upcoming Ubuntu release)
<Nafallo> robdeman: it's in feisty, the currently developed version :-)
<robdeman> ah..
<robdeman> I see
<LaserJock> if there's really an issue with the stable versions it should get updated or backported
<robdeman> yes I got a mail from the mplayer mailinglist and they (correctly) said that I was using an old version and should get rc1
<robdeman> now I dont want to compile it myself from svn trunk
<robdeman> I would need to install tons of libs and stuff on my webserver
<robdeman> I could compile it on my defore test box
<robdeman> but that would not help very much
<robdeman> I guess
<ubotu> New bug: #96144 in soyuz "NEW rejection notifications should go to more than just the uploader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96144
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt
<Nafallo> gnight mpt :-)
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<sladen> Launchpad seems to be b0rken
<sladen> it's timing out
<poolie_> hello mpt
<poolie_> sladen, for me too
<poolie_> mpt:  when will lp stop hurting my eyes :)
<Nafallo> and for me...
<ajmitch> which has broken the wiki, how annoying
<Nafallo> :-)
<mpt> stub, are you bringing Launchpad back up?
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess its not me, but is LP down for a while?
<lifeless> stub: is lp down deliberatley? I'm about to restart things and didn't want to trod on your toes
<stub> Nope - nothing to do with me
<robdeman> so folks.. is there really no way to get my Ubuntu 6.10 apt-get to install mencoder from the Feisty repository? I really need the updated version...
<lifeless> stub: its not showing the deliberate downtime message.
<lifeless> stub: thanks. I hope I didn't wake you or kirsten
<sladen> robdeman: -> #ubuntu.  google for apt-pinning
<stub> Nah - woke early today. Tonsilitis :-P
<gnomefreak> robdeman: you can but first this isnt ubuntu support, and i dont advise it but it depends what the depends are
<robdeman> gnomefreak: I think the dependencies are safe
<robdeman> gnomefreak: They are all a bunch of video/audio libs.. I dont use any of them really yet
<sladen> robdeman: -> #ubuntu
<robdeman> gnomefreak: I tried #Ubuntu ofcourse.. 
<gnomefreak> robdeman: ubutnus mplayer has it built it
<lifeless> stub: :(
<gnomefreak> libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1)  not safe at all
<robdeman> gnomefreak: I need mencoder... the version in V6.10 has a nasty bug 
<gnomefreak> robdeman: see me in #ubuntu
* sladen beds.  there will be more launchpad in the morning
<lifeless> stub:   File "/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/utilities/../lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 289, in execute
<lifeless>     return self.cursor.execute(operation, parameters)
<lifeless> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not access status of transaction 0
<lifeless> DETAIL:  Could not write to file "pg_subtrans/1B99" at offset 221184: No space left on device.
<lifeless> stub: /dev/cciss/c1d0p1     268G  254G     0 100% /srv
<stub> yay.
<lifeless> over to you, I'm in a bzr sprint :).
<poolie_> stub: lifeless: i'm now getting an oops, is that expected?
<lifeless> poolie_: yes
<sladen> stub: as a quick hack, maybe you can change the root-reserved space on that partition
<sladen> stub: bump it down from 5% to 1-2%
<lifeless> sladen: we dont have root ourselves, need a sysop
<ubotu> New bug: #96188 in launchpad "cscvs tests fail with cvs in feisty" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96188
<LeeJunFan> mpt: noticed concerning the page not showing in konq that simply resizing the window can fix it.
<ubotu> New bug: #96211 in launchpad "On project registration page, "Owner" description is gibberish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96211
<lifeless> jamesh: ping on reviews
<jamesh> lifeless: doing salgado's one today
<lifeless> thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<carlos> mdke: hey
<jamesh> lifeless: I think we were meant to have a reviewer team meeting 2 hours ago
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> could it be that LP dropped a bunch of mailed bugs?
<dholbach> i filed 84 on friday evening
<lifeless> jamesh: anctually, now I think
<lifeless> or perhaps it was back. How about we chat on wednesday ? :)
<jamesh> lifeless: it says 06:00 UTC on the wiki, which was 2 hours ago
<jamesh> sure :)
<lifeless> oops
<jamesh> this was bound to happen around the DST transition
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> also, sprinting.
<ubotu> New bug: #96278 in launchpad "Changing the ownership of a team sets expirantion date when there was none" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96278
<Fujitsu> Is there any progress on a fix for the issue that causes LP to frequently return an empty response?
<Fujitsu> It's currently unusable, with about every 2nd page load doing that.
<mpt> Fujitsu, it's bug 89194
<ubotu> Malone bug 89194 in launchpad "LP (regular and beta) sending gzipped binary files" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89194
<Fujitsu> Thanks mpt.
<Fujitsu> I'm unable to reproduce that Etch background bug... Can you find out which package it's in, please?
<mpt> How would I find out?
<mpt> I can't even tell what the filename is
<dholbach> hey BjornT - do you know anything about LP dropping mailed bug reports? I filed 84 bug reports friday evening by mail
<Fujitsu> mpt: If you set it as your background, open up gconf-editor, and navigate to desktop->gnome->background, you'll see the filename.
<mpt>  /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-background
<mpt> So now I suppose there's some magical apt command that will tell me which package provides that file? :-)
<Fujitsu> dpkg -S filename
<Fujitsu> I have desktop-base/desktop-splash, but not -background... How strange.
<mpt> dpkg: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-background not found.
<BjornT> dholbach: no, i don't know anything about it. i've checked the error reports, and there's no indication that mails have been dropped.
<mpt> now that's really weird
<mpt> Fujitsu, /usr/share/desktop-base is entirely Debian stuff
<Fujitsu> The one file I have of that is too...
<mpt> but only "desktop-background" shows up in Desktop Background
<dholbach> BjornT: hrm - strange - I'll see if I can find a problem on my end - the mail log indicates it was sent properly
<Fujitsu> mpt: That's really really strange...
<BjornT> dholbach: maybe you could send one of the bug report mails to me, so i can have a look at it? maybe it's a bug in our error reporting system.
<Fujitsu> mpt: I can't find any Etch stuff, actually... It's not in the gnome-session source, which is where that directory comes from, either.
<Fujitsu> mpt: I must say that it looks like your system is on crack.
<mpt> It's trying to send me subliminal "switch to Debian" messages
<dholbach> BjornT: sent one
<BjornT> thanks
<BjornT> dholbach: did you sent the bug reports from the same From address? if so, it looks like that address isn't registered with your account in LP.
<dholbach> BjornT: i just noticed... sorry. :-(
<BjornT> dholbach: also, you should have a slash in front of 'distros', so /distros/ubuntu/emile
<dholbach> BjornT: i'll fix it and try again
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> thanks
<BjornT> dholbach: well, it's a but that you didn't get any error message.
<BjornT> s/but/bug/
<Fujitsu> BjornT: you don't need the leading /, do you? I'm sure I've filed bugs without it...
<dholbach> ok, filed another one - let's see if it gets through now
<BjornT> Fujitsu: could be, but there's no tests for paths without a leading / . although, soon you won't need the 'distros' part either, and then i'm sure it won't matter if you have a leading / or not.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: I've been able to submit with the / or distros for at least a month.
<BjornT> oh, that's good :)
* Fujitsu falls asleep while waiting for LP.
<dholbach> BjornT: thanks again - it works now
* dholbach files the other 83 bugs
<Fujitsu> Didn't really need more bugs, dholbach. :(
<dholbach> Fujitsu: you're preaching to the choir
<dholbach> Fujitsu: unmetdeps - we agreed on filing them, so people can start helping out MOTU
<Fujitsu> Yeah
<Fujitsu> A lot of php4-related ones, I presume.
<dholbach> not that many
<dholbach> 14 of 84
<Kmos> please update k3b to v1.0 on feisty - https://launchpad.net/bugs/93141
<ubotu> Malone bug 93141 in k3b "Should update to k3b 1.0 before feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<Fujitsu> Kmos: This isn't an Ubuntu channel...
<LeeJunFan> Kmos: you want to talk to riddel at #kubuntu-devel, but it's probably too late for k3b1.0
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> I've asked for it a while
<Kmos> i think i'll compile it myself
<Kmos> Fujitsu: I use k3b on my ubuntu =) with kdelibs hehe
<Kmos> Fujitsu: but sorry
<Kmos> LeeJunFan: thx
<ubotu> New bug: #96426 in malone "Cannot (in any way!) edit a bug with a very long description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96426
<cprov> good morning folks
<ubotu> New bug: #94790 in malone "Apport should add 'need-arch-retrace' to the reports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94790
<kiko> morning!
<avoine> kiko: if you need more information about the froglinux you can ask me here. https://answers.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/4355
<ubotu> New bug: #96463 in malone "Textarea overlap with portlet when reporting a bug in 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96463
<ubotu> New bug: #96466 in malone "Order of comment and attachment reversed when editing and when viewing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96466
<ubotu> New bug: #96481 in rosetta "Virtual hosting for translation pages is broken" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96481
<shawarma> Has anyone considered adding a "forward bug upstream" button to Launchpad? Linking to an existing upstream bug is fine, but often we get bugs reported that are not known upstream, and being able to just click one button and the bug would be forwarded upstream and linked to the lp bug would be really helpful.
<sabdfl> shawarma: the tricky bit is figuring out how LP would authenticate to the remote bug tracker
<sabdfl> for example, should we let users give THEIR logins to bugtracker X to LP, and then have LP proxy for the user?
<sabdfl> i'm not sure we want to store those details
<sabdfl> we don't even store LP passwords in the clear in LP
<shawarma> sabdfl: Ah, good point.
<Lumiere> sabdfl: you could make a launchpad user for the upstream trackers
<Lumiere> so the only cleartext password is a launchpad internal one
<sabdfl> Lumiere: yes, we could do that, and mention in the report who we are proxying for
<Hobbsee> not to mention trying to find all the upstream bug trackers, i gues
<Hobbsee> s
<Lumiere> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> but i think we would need to clear that with the upstreams
<Lumiere> Hobbsee: there is already a list of about 70
<sabdfl> we have a couple of ideas knocking around
<Hobbsee> Lumiere: i was thinking in terms of keeping that updated
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Making sure that the "forward upstream" button works is more than enough incentive to keep the upstream bug tracker configuration up-to-date, I think.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: true
<ubotu> New bug: #96499 in rosetta "The "Make suggestions from" gets in the way and is rarely used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96499
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> mrevell: hi
<xdatap> mrevell: one question about blueprint, are you there?
<mrevell> xdatap: Hi - how can I help? Forgive me if I'm slow to reply, I'm on a call
<xdatap> mrevell: good.
<xdatap> mrevell: we at Italian Promoter Team (italian version of marketing team) would like to write down some specs to make the roadmap of works
<xdatap> mrevell: blueprint seem perfect for us, cause show dependecies graph.
<mrevell> xdatap: Cool
<xdatap> mrevell: but, afaik a blueprint can be made for a project, not for a group
<mrevell> xdatap: Right.
<xdatap> mrevell: and i saw about a lot of spec write down for "ubuntu" but unrelated to it
<xdatap> mrevell: so, how we can do, it's better to make a new project "italian promotion team" and write spec related to it
<xdatap> mrevell: or simply using "ubuntu" like the rest of the world? :D
<mrevell> xdatap: Other Ubuntu teams - such as loco teams - have created their own project on Launchpad, so that they can track their blueprints or bugs for their website, etc.
<mrevell> xdatap: That seems to work best for them, because they can then keep all their blueprints together, without mixing them up with other teams etc.
<xdatap> mrevell:  ok, so a project ubuntu-it seem the best way
<xdatap> mrevell: thank you very much
<xdatap> see you soon
<mrevell> xdatap: no problem :)
<mrevell> bye
<xdatap> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #96515 in malone "X server crashes starting live installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96515
<sabdfl> yeah! that's bullet-proof-x for ya
<sabdfl> mrevell: could you cast your eye over the reviewers guide i've written, please?
<sabdfl> tomorrow i'd like to convert that to a nicely-formatted PDF to send to beta testers
<pochu> sabdfl: LP beta testers?
<mrevell> sabdfl: Yes, definitely. I'll take a look this evening.
<mrevell> sabdfl: Or do you want me to look at it now, rather than this evening?
<mrevell> hey Rinchen
<sabdfl> mrevell: it's probably an hour to look over it and make corrections, your call re timing
<sabdfl> i'll be here if you want to discuss anything
<mrevell> sabdfl: Okay, cool. Thanks.
<sabdfl> currently figuring out how best to get it into OO.o for PDF output
<Lumiere> sabdfl: what's it currently in?
<sabdfl> Lumiere: moin
<sabdfl> https://help.launchpad.net/ReviewersGuide/MultiProjectBugs
<sabdfl> that's the starting point
<Lumiere> that's always fun
<mrevell> sabdfl: Do you have a particular layout you want to use for the PDF?
<sabdfl> i'm making up a stylesheet that (sort of) follows LP CSS
<Rinchen> mrevell, howdy 
<mrevell> sabdfl: Right. Hmm, I'd have thought that it's going to be a manual cut and paste job. I could do that, tomorrow, if you're able to send me the stylesheet.
<mrevell> hey schwuk
<schwuk> hi mrevell
<popey> moo
* popey wishes there was a packaged update-manager-a-like
<mrevell> hey popey.
<popey> (command line)
<popey> hello mrevell 
<schwuk> popey: you mean apt-get? :)
<popey> :p
<popey> I mean the way update manager goes off and does it on its own
<popey> or can be configured to
* popey has a script on debian to do it called local-apt
<Lumiere> uh
<Lumiere> cron job
<popey> but it would be nice if there was a command line version of update-manager IMO otherwise people out there with ubuntu servers might never update because they might never know they need to
<Lumiere> calls apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -Y
<popey> IYSWIM
<popey> yeha yeah
<popey> we can all do that :)
<popey> think of the newbies
<schwuk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update dist-upgrade -y &
<schwuk> Will that do?
<popey> well
<popey> no
<schwuk> Hah - Lumierebeat me to it!
<popey> what my script does is download them but not install them
<popey> figure out whats new and emails the admin
<popey> so the admin knows there is stuff to do, but decides when to do it
<Lumiere> that script can be used in ubuntu probably
<popey> exactly the was update-manager does
<popey> yes, it can :)
<Lumiere> well make it -y instead of -Y
<popey> I use it on my wifes PC :)
<popey> and use apt-get -d dist-upgrade 
<popey> but it would be nice if it were all wrapped up
<popey> sorry, I shouldn't be whittering on about htis here :)
<Lumiere> er apt-get -qq update && apt-get -qq -y dist-upgrade
<popey> I should write a spec shouldn't I
<flacoste> popey: there is apticron that does exactly what your script does
<Lumiere> popey: become an ubuntero and write the package?
<Lumiere> flacoste: win!
<popey> :)
* Lumiere tries to remember how to activate apt's super cow powers
<sabdfl> mrevell: i'll do it, it's pretty quick, just want your expert eye to have been over the contents :-)
<sabdfl> will send out a general request this evening
<popey> flacoste: that seem to fit the bill, thanks! :)
<mrevell> sabdfl: Okeydoke :)
<ddaa> Lumiere: "apt-get moo"
<mooey> is there a part of launchpad where i can file bugs etc and fiddle around? like a sandbox
<sabdfl> mooey: try demo.lp.n
<sabdfl> it's not ALWAYS up, but when it is, it's a sandbox
<sabdfl> or staging.lp.n
<sabdfl> there's some code version skew between those and production
<sabdfl> but by and large, they are a good place to fiddle
<sabdfl> obviously mail etc is disabled (or should be)
<ubotu> New bug: #96555 in rosetta "Switching filter setting sometime keeps the "start at" parameter, and then confusingly shows "Nothing here"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96555
<mooey> thanks sabdfl 
<mooey> i dont suppose there is a demo of the beta ? :}
<mooey> i've been toying with making a gtk gui around malone to make it easier for me to deal with bugs
<sabdfl> mooey: promise not to publish screenshots of anything you see in beta?
<sabdfl> or disclose it before it moves over to release?
<mooey> sabdfl: i'm already in the launchpad beta team :-)
<sabdfl> oh, ok
<mooey> my question wasn't very clear, i meant a sandbox of the beta
<mooey> as opposed to the beta being the demo itself o_O
<kiko> mooey, why don't you use staging?
<kiko> also, have you seen the bughelper that heno is working on?
<superm1> mrevell, was there actually a form to fill out for an agreement for beta.launchpad.net, or was it just sending you an ack over email?
<mooey> kiko: i ask about staging of beta because i guess i will have to screenscape the data, i would rather not rewrite stuff later down the line :-). i've not looked at bughelper, what is it?
<mrevell> superm1: There's no form. An email to me is good :)
<superm1> ook good.  
<superm1> should i expect to be added soon then? or is a time consuming process
<mrevell> superm1: I add people to the team in batches, and I plan to do another batch this evening. I'm about to take a call, so send me your email and I'll approve you as part of tonight's batch. Thanks :)
<superm1> k thanks mrevell 
<mrevell> superm1: no probs
<dneary> hi
<dneary> mrevell: hi
<pochu> mooey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<mrevell> hi dneary
<dneary> Can you explain the rosetta permissions system to me?
<Lumiere> ddaa: thanks
<mrevell> dneary: I'm just about to take a call, so I may disappear
<dneary> OK
<dneary> Is there a mailing list where I can annoy people?
<mrevell> dneary: I'll see if carlos or danilo is around, as they're two of the developers working on Rosetta
<carlos> I'm around
<mrevell> dneary: so have a great insight into what's what.
* carlos reads
<carlos> dneary: what do you need to know?
<mrevell> dneary: launchpad-users is at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<carlos> I mean, we have several kind of permissions
<carlos> dneary: do you have doubts in one in concrete?
<dneary> carlos: Currently, all of the translations of the wengophone (2.1 branch) are owned by "The Translation project" (I think)
<dneary> https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone/2.1/+pots/qtwengophone
<dneary> What I'd like to have is a group of 2 or 3 authorised translators, who approve the suggestions of community translators
<dneary> I don't know how to set that up
<dneary> It'd be a different group for each language
<dneary> I don't know if that's possible
<mooey> pochu: thanks :-)
<dneary> carlos: That's about it :)
<carlos> dneary: that's controlled from https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone/+changetranslators
<carlos> dneary: but to set teams per language
<carlos> you don't have rights to do it
<dneary> carlos: How do you get to that page, if you don't know the URL?
<dneary> I looked a lot :)
<carlos> that's an standard group existing outside wengo, so we should map it to the reality so it's a matter of opening tickets to add new teams
<carlos> dneary: from https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone
<carlos> you have an action that says 'change translators'
<dneary> No
<dneary> Edit product details, appoint driver, change maintainer, top contributors, packaging information, published packages, ...
<dneary> No change translators
<carlos> dneary: you should be in the 'translations' layer
<zyga> carlos: hello
<zyga> carlos: is there a designed mechanism for the upstream to recieve translations applied to distro packages (not to the upstream product)?
<carlos> dneary: sorry, I was using the beta website and we already fixed a small problem with virtual hosting on that page
<carlos> dneary: https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone/+translations
<carlos> zyga: no, nothing yet done
<dneary> Yes, I see it
<zyga> carlos: are you aware of any plans to make such process?
<carlos> zyga: we have several specs to do email notifications and export it as a bzr branch
<dneary> carlos: But I do that per language or for the whole project?
<carlos> that option you have there is for the whole project
<carlos> dneary: at some point, you (or someone from your project) asked us to set the translation group as the main group to do translations
<carlos> dneary: that's usually what you need to do if you are using the GNU infrastructure
<carlos> dneary: is that still true?
<dneary> sorry - it what true?
<dneary> what GNU infrastructure?
<carlos> dneary: http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/HTML/
<dneary> we do use the translation toolkit (out of necessity - we use .ts files in the project)
<dneary> but we don't use pootle
<carlos> that's not the same thing
<carlos> let me start again
<dneary> I think the answer is "I don't know"
<dneary> I do know what I'd like to be able to do, though :-)
<carlos> Are you using any tool/team out there other than Rosetta to handle your translation process? (translation toolkit doesn't count)
<carlos> dneary: the thing is, if you are using the GNU translation project, the setup is the correct. If you have your own translation teams
<carlos> dneary: we can either get them joining Ubuntu translation groups or create an specific group for Wengo
<carlos> which you will have full control to add/remove teams
<carlos> using Ubuntu ones has the advantage that there are more people to do translations
<carlos> having your own team gives you more control on who has rights to do translations
<carlos> so it's up to you to decide it
<carlos> dneary: another option is just remove any permission control and leave it open to be translated by anyone
<dneary> carlos: I don't know, is the answer
<dneary> But we have had complaints from a translator that his translations are getting over-written with "bad" translations without his knowledge
<dneary> I'd like to avoid that, and empower groups of regular translators to translate the wengophone
<carlos> dneary: right now, you are using Open permissions (anyone is able to change translations)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so the question is
<dneary> I'm afraid I have to go...
<carlos> do you want your own teams, or will be happy to use Ubuntu ones?
<dneary> I've had kids screamning at me for the last 30 mins
<dneary> Can I mail the mailing list?
<carlos> sure
<dneary> I want to leverage translators outside the ones that I trust & know
<carlos> either rosetta-users if you want input from other people
<carlos> or if you just want input from the admins, use rosetta@launchpad.net
<dneary> But I want to make sure that translators I trust & know have authority over the translations
<dneary> OK, thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<dneary> I don't know exactly what permissions I have, and what I might need, either
<dneary> Is there an A-Z to being a driver or maintainer somewhere? ;)
<dneary> One more question
<dneary> Is there a way to filter translations by translator?
<dneary> Can I see all of the translations by a person X?
<ubotu> New bug: #96595 in malone "Malone should let anonymous users post comments now, and confirm their email address later" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96595
<LarstiQ> jamesh: you're aware of lifeless' branch announcment work?
<ubotu> New bug: #96597 in malone "CCing a person in mail to Malone should warn all involved that they are not subscribed, and tell them how to subscribe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96597
<gnomefreak> anyone know anything about the email bugs to malone?
<gnomefreak> its failing no matter what i use in the affects feild
<gnomefreak> field and thats the error im getting back
<salgado> gnomefreak, what error?
<gnomefreak> You didn't specify on what you want to file a bug on
<gnomefreak> i have tried everything i could think of including the way its layed out on the site
<gnomefreak> affects /distros/ubuntu/firefox is the way they say to use it
<ddaa> gnomefreak: it needs some leading space before "affects"
<gnomefreak> it has it
<ddaa> gnomefreak: and yeah, the specific way you lay it out is important
<gnomefreak> i indented one space
<ddaa> either distro package, or upstream, etc.
<gnomefreak> i used /ubuntu/mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> should i use /feisty/ubuntu/mozilla-thunderbird?
<ddaa> dunno, really
<matsubara> gnomefreak: have you tried without the leading / ? 
<gnomefreak> yes
<pochu> gnomefreak: are u using your LP-preferred mail address? Last friday daniel holbach had that problem :)
<gnomefreak> im using my gmail same as my key is reg. with
<matsubara> gnomefreak: would you send me a copy of the email you're trying to send and also a copy of malone's response?
<gnomefreak> email?
<matsubara> gnomefreak: just priv msg you
<gnomefreak> i got it ty
<gnomefreak> sent
<gnomefreak> without the leading / i get path couldnt be found
<superm1> mrevell, launchpad beta is very pretty :)  question though - any way to have the rectangles on the left to default expanded?  or possibility to have it as an option in a user's configuration maybe?
<mrevell> hey superm1
<mrevell> superm1: glad you like the new interface!
<mrevell> superm1: AFAIK you can't change whether the portlets are open or closed, by default, by mpt could confirm
<superm1> is there a feature requests section that i can add a few comments about that, maybe at least requesting a configuration option to set those defaults?
<mrevell> superm1: The best thing to do is post a message to the launchpad-users mailing list
<superm1> alright, i just joined a few moments ago.
<superm1> will do
<matsubara> superm1: bug 88342
<ubotu> Malone bug 88342 in launchpad "portlets should be expanded by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88342
<superm1> matsubara, thanks :) that saves me the trouble of an email
<gnomefreak> ty matsubara i finally got it to work
<ubotu> New bug: #96647 in malone "no-affects-target-on-submit.txt needs update." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96647
<Adri2000> can I change my preferred address in LP to my @ubuntu one, without risk of an infinite loop? (@ubuntu redirects to @ubuntu redirects to...)
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: no
<matsubara> Adri2000: nope, it'll end up in a infinite loop. please see bug 5292
<ubotu> Malone bug 5292 in launchpad "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
* Hobbsee wonders if her address has fixed itself now
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: you also cant change your preferred address too many times, or lp appears to break
<Adri2000> hi superm1, you're just the right one :p matsubara, Hobbsee: see https://launchpad.net/~superm1, superm1 says it has been working like that for weeks
<superm1> hey Adri2000 
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: see !worksforme and such
<sm> good day all
<superm1> which one?
<pochu> same here (for about one month)
<Adri2000> superm1: about the @ubuntu as preferred address in LP
<superm1> oh right
<sm> https://launchpad.net/zwiki/+bug/1928 is assigned to me and I'm logged in.. why can't I close it ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 1928 in zwiki "Zwiki doesn't appear in rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Simon Michael (simon)
<superm1> Adri2000, i'm scared to take off the gmail address that it redirects to as a confirmed address in fear of breaking my redirect
<Adri2000> yeah, I wouldn't do that too if I were you
<Adri2000> s/were/was/ :x
<thumper> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #96660 in malone "Collabnet bugwatches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96660
#launchpad 2007-03-27
<geser> where does the "Bug #110700:" come from on https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekg/+bug/96712/+linkcve ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96712 in ekg "[Sync request]  Sync ekg (1:1.7~rc2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<geser> the real bug number is also repeated
<mpt> Goooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<thumper> hi mpt
* mpt now has a working laptop microphone
<ubotu> New bug: #96751 in malone "When logged out, bug status form has controls but no submit button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96751
* Rinchen sighs.
<ubotu> New bug: #96773 in rosetta ""Make suggestions from:" menu contains many useless choices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96773
<ubotu> New bug: #96808 in launchpad "Register product release bad form help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96808
<carlos> morning
<beuno> you're an early birdy carlos  :D
<carlos> am I?
<beuno> 9:30am es early for a programmer  :p
<carlos> I'm being late, I usually start at 8:30 am, and I think SteveA starts earlier than I do ;-)
<zyga> carlos: do you work at home or in an office?
<carlos> in a office I have at home :-D
<beuno> I don't get a long with the morning
<zyga> carlos: heh, nice :-)
<beuno> carlos: do you live in madrid?
<carlos> no, in Alicante
<beuno> that's a bit down south, right?
<carlos> and east
<beuno> right, I might of crossed through going to murcia or granada 
<beuno> but it was a few years ago, so I might not
<thumper> carlos: Alicante is one of the few places that I've actually been to in Spain
* ajmitch should hopefully be over in spain in a few weeks
<carlos> beuno: from Madrid, you don't need to. From Barcelona is the best path
<carlos> thumper: really? 
<ajmitch> thumper: you won't happen to be at UDS, will you?
<beuno> carlos: I went from brussels
<carlos> it's a nice city and it's not small anymore (I was living here 16 years ago and just came back last summer)
<thumper> ajmitch: UDS, don't know yet
<carlos> beuno: oh, you mean by plane? ;-)
<beuno> carlos: I wish!
<thumper> carlos: yeah, on the way to the coast on a rugby tour
<beuno> a millions km by car
<thumper> carlos: Benidorm I think was the location
* thumper might have spelt that wrong
<carlos> beuno: then it depends whether you got the coast route or not 
<carlos> thumper: that's too touristic ;-)
<thumper> carlos: we were all tourists :)
<beuno> carlos: I wan't driving, and it was a 26 hour long trip, could of passed by china and not notice  :p
<beuno> *wasn't
<carlos> beuno: :-D
<carlos> thumper: indeed :-P
<poolie> SteveA: where _are_  the meetings?
<poolie> i can't find them from the homepage...
<SteveA> poolie: mouse-over "Home"
<SteveA> poolie: bottom link "Meetings"
<poolie> ok
<poolie> i find those menus a bit odd
<poolie> on many sites they're like shortcuts for things you can navigate to in other ways 
<poolie> but in launchpad it's quite different
<SteveA> how do you mean it's different?
<SteveA> do you mean that you can't navigate to "meetings" any other way?
<SteveA> to get to meetings without using the menus:
<SteveA>   click "Home"
<SteveA>   click "Register"
<SteveA>   click "View meetings"
<SteveA> perhaps the front page should have a link to the projects page that doesn't include meetings
<SteveA> perhaps the front page should have a link to the projects page that doesn't just say "register" I mean
<poolie> SteveA: ok, there's a few things, though maybe they're not very important
<SteveA> poolie: the content of the menus stuff will be changing a lot over the coming few days
<poolie> one is: in the menus, the top-level things are projects, distros, people, meetings
<poolie> whereas the big buttons on the homepage are entirely different
<poolie> it would have taken me a long time to guess to click "register"
<poolie> i agree with you that "projects" might be better than "register"
<poolie> i would probably guess that "register" means "make an account (ie Person) for myself"
<poolie> SteveA: i registered https://beta.launchpad.net/sprints/bzr-200705 the other day
<poolie> it seemed to work ok
<poolie> except for some reason my name is printed twice on that page
<SteveA> https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/+sprints
<SteveA> I don't see it listed there
<poolie> well, that's interesting
<poolie> when i registered the sprint, or now when i look at its details, i see no way to link it to a project
<mpt> hi poolie 
<poolie> hi mpt
<mpt> "Register" is used for registering projects, project groups, and people
<mpt> and meetings
<poolie> it's an ok verb
<poolie> (incidentally i'm kinda surprised there is no registration link onn https://beta.launchpad.net/people)
<poolie> mpt: but there are two things here that are less than clear maybe
<mpt> hmmmmmmm
<poolie> on the homepage, there are buttons, five of which have nouns and the other has "register"
<poolie> so that makes me think "the register" (whatever that is)
<mpt> I suppose we could have a "Register yourself" button that appears if you're not logged in already
<poolie> yeah i guess in practice that is handled by the login/register link, it's not substantial
<mpt> poolie, I agree it's confusing, I wouldn't have used the buttons as much they are used
<poolie> but the real thing here is, if i want to see existing meetings, why would i look under "register"??
<mpt> you wouldn't
<poolie> :-)
<mpt> Meetings are kind of a child of Blueprints at the moment
<mpt> eventually perhaps they'll be something akin to distributions and projects
<poolie> if it's a new feature maybe it's ok if they're a bit hidden
<poolie> that would be good
<mpt> Just as distributions and projects have bugs and blueprints and translations, meetings could have bugs (hackfests) and blueprints (sprints) and translations
<poolie> i think they should come up prominently on the project or distro's page
<poolie> mpt, SteveA, i know i told you before but this grey-on-white text seems really needlessly unusable
<poolie> and  there are people with much worse screens or eyesight than i have...
<mpt> I know
<mpt> sabdfl is experimenting with different colors and sizes
<sabdfl> regarding sprints, i took a decision not to emphasise them on the homepage
<sabdfl> wecan'tput everything at the same priority
<sabdfl> sprints will emerge from those projects that adopt LP heavily
<sabdfl> and the meme will spread if it has legs
<poolie> that makes sense
<sabdfl> especially if, as MPT describes, we get the ability to organise "bug meets" and "translation meets"
<sabdfl> we'll probably do the same with bounties (NOT prioritise them on the home page)
<poolie> i think if it hangs off the project homepage, both showing upcoming ones and adding new ones 
<poolie> sabdfl: thanks for looking at colors/sizes
<sabdfl> i don't want to go much bigger
<poolie> jml was just saying today he hears a lot of people comment on it
<sabdfl> am experimenting with darker for greater contrast
<poolie> please!
<sabdfl> the web guru swears this size is standard for info-dense sites, like news sites
<sabdfl> bigger, and we lose the ability to do 1024x768 tables in most places
<poolie> sabdfl: for me it's not the size as the multiple between the body and the headings
<sabdfl> ?
<poolie> i am running my laptop at 1024x768 at the moment
<poolie> oh, less
<poolie> but the same issue applies
<poolie> sabdfl: http://sourcefrog.net/tmp/2007-03-27-191422_800x600_scrot.png
<poolie> the headings are about 3-4x larger than the body text
<poolie> which seems excessive to me
<poolie> i don't *think* i'm doing anything strange here
<sabdfl> mpt: what about the term "logo" for the 64x64 image that is on every page related to a given pillar?
<mpt> sabdfl, I don't mind, I don't think it would be noticably better or worse
<SteveA> poolie: "no screenshots please"
<mpt> "logo" and "icon" are both fairly size-agnostic terms
* sabdfl scrambles to remove poolie from the beta team...
<sabdfl> mpt: we need a way to differentiate between them which is better than "big icon " and "little icon"
<SteveA> tattoo ;-)
<SteveA> poolie: thanks
<poolie> done
<Hobbsee> SteveA: how *does* one provide a screenshot to illustrate a problem then?  only by private email to a LP person?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: mark the bug private first
<SteveA> you can attach to a private bug
* Hobbsee didnt think she could actually *view* private bugs.
<lifeless> sabdfl: you have privmsg :)
<jamesh> Hobbsee: you can view private bugs that you are subscribed to
<mpt> Hobbsee, you can if you reported them, or subscribed to them before they became private
<Hobbsee> ah
<jamesh> in fact, that's the entire security model for private bugs
<Hobbsee> so then dupes are for you guys to sort out.  fair enough
<jamesh> Hobbsee: if there is a bug you think you'd like to be subscribed to, ask one of the developers
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i wouldnt know.  *g*
<jamesh> Hobbsee: if it is private simply due to a beta.lp.net screenshot, there shouldn't be any problem subscribing you
<Hobbsee> but yeah, i see your point
<mpt> All other things being equal, I'll mark an older bug that's private because of a screenshot as a duplicate of a newer one that's public because it doesn't have a screenshot
<Hobbsee> i was just curious over how that worked, that's all.
* Hobbsee o.O
<Hobbsee> 7 second launchpad time!  wow!!!
<Hobbsee> that's awesome!
<Hobbsee> SteveA: ^ (seeing as you were looking into performance stuff)
<SteveA> Hobbsee: that's better than it was for you?
<poolie> 7 seconds to do what?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: seeing as it used to be over 40, usually over 50, yes.
<Hobbsee> poolie: load a page on LP.  usually a bug page
<poolie> !!! 50 seconds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 50 seconds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolie> :)
<ajmitch> 50 seconds is a long time
<oojah> No kidding
* ajmitch just counted 12 seconds to get to a package bugs page
<mpt> ubotu, you're just a young'un. Back in my day, we used to wait for over a minute for most pages to load in Netscape 1.1N ... and we liked it
<Hobbsee> poolie: ajmitch it is.  that's why i havent done much bug work for ages - lp is just unusable
<ajmitch> 1.1N? luxury!
<Hobbsee> well, was.
<SteveA> in my day we have Mosaic
<SteveA> and we liked it
<Hobbsee> and got good at preloading pages, and waiting a hwile before viewing them, too
<SteveA> you had to load images separately
<SteveA> they wouldn't display inline
<poolie> SteveA: it would also be interesting to do js to measure load time
<ajmitch> poolie: there are firefox extensions for that, also
<SteveA> poolie: you mean load time between...
<ajmitch> depends if you're wanting info from everyone
<SteveA> actually I don't know what it would measure
<SteveA> it would be a bit arbitrary I think
<SteveA> we can get a better idea just by looking at standard logs
<Fujitsu> I managed to do a fair bit yesterday, with the evil 20+ second page load times and enormous percentage of failed page loads.
<SteveA> that's what I was doing with Hobbsee a week or so ago
<SteveA> looking at the logs for a page
<SteveA> and its timestamp
<Fujitsu> SteveA: Any progress on that?
<SteveA> then looking at the timestamp for someone loaded from that page
<SteveA> um, something, not someone
<SteveA> that gives an idea of the roundtrip
<SteveA> Fujitsu: there are some more things we can look into, but it gets more and more intricate
<Fujitsu> :-/
* popey wonders if it might be nice if the answers system asked users reporting problems what version and flavour of X/K/Ubuntu they are using as this is often the first question that gets asked, and can affect the responses to support questions (menu paths changing for example)
<SteveA> popey: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.2) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.2 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<SteveA> we have that kind of thing available to Launchpad -- the user's user-agent string
<popey> not necessarily
<SteveA> so, perhaps we could let the user easily record that in the question
<popey> they might have network connectivity issues, and visit launchpad from another machine
<SteveA> sure, but it gives a better idea
<popey> or dual boot to windows and log from there
<SteveA> [x]  I'm using the system I'm asking about
<SteveA> I'd imagine 95% of the time, knowing the user-agent would be helpful
<popey> yeah, thats an idea
<popey> would people not see that as invasion of privacy?
<SteveA> perhaps.  but if you ask them by way of the checkbox, not so much
<popey> i.e. you didn't explicitly ask for that info, it was gleaned without their prior permission
<popey> sure
<SteveA> [x]  I'm using the system I'm asking about.  Put my browser version details into the question.
<popey> it might also lead to assumptions being made by the people answering the questions
<popey> a drop down list would be nicer IMO
<popey> especially if it prompted them "you're using breezy, that's out of support, but ask anyway"
<SteveA> so, maybe make this discussion into a post to launchpad-users ?
<popey> would also be nice for people who are kubuntu types to filter and show only kubuntu related queries etc
<popey> sure
<popey> will do now
<SteveA> great!
<geser> where does the "Bug #110700:" come from on https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekg/+bug/96712/+linkcve ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 96712 in ekg "[Sync request]  Sync ekg (1:1.7~rc2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  
<geser> the real bug number is also repeated
<cprov> morning guys
<Fujitsu> geser: I think that might be the task number, at a guess.
<Fujitsu> It is blank if you change the package name.
<geser> that would explain it but it still looks ugly: Bug #110700: Bug #96712 in ekg [...] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 96712 in ekg "[Sync request]  Sync ekg (1:1.7~rc2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96712
<Fujitsu> I don't think the task number is ever meant to be exposed... I've never seen it before.
<Fujitsu> It's wrong, at any rate.
<mpt> geser, I've found the bug and I'm fixing it now
<geser> thanks
<kiko-zzz> wow
<kiko-zzz> that is /so bong/ :)
<ajmitch> hey kiko :)
<mpt> geser, at least, I'm fixing the wrong number
<mpt> The repetition appears to be a deliberate design decision
<kiko-zzz> mpt, you mean bug 96712: bug 96712? that's most crazy
<ubotu> Malone bug 96712 in ekg "[Sync request]  Sync ekg (1:1.7~rc2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96712
<Fujitsu> mpt: So, what's this number that we're seeing? Some internal ID that was never meant to see the outside world?
<mpt> kiko-zzz, and check out the heading above the tabs
<mpt> Fujitsu, it was meant to see the outside world, but only in 2005 :-)
<SteveA> mpt: not all the breadcrumbs will have menus underneath them I think.
<kiko-zzz> mpt, but that's not intentional.. right?
<SteveA> mpt: so I'll need some kind of graphic without the down-arrow for those.
<ajmitch> 2005.. so long ago :)
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> mpt: you think I should just gimp it up?
<kiko-zzz> ajmitch, almost as  long ago as a-ha and europe
<mpt> SteveA, if that means I don't need to do it, sure :-)
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> though I suppose that's actually Victor's job
<kiko-zzz> "who is victor and why is he part of my 1.0 schedule"
<mpt> but then it is just obliterating a triangle with the color that surrounds it
<mpt> SteveA, architectures (e.g. Ubuntu -> 7.04 -> amd64) have submenu triangles but no submenus
<mpt> whereas other things that don't have submenus correctly don't have the triangles
<SteveA> mpt: yes, we need to decide what to do about something that has a submenu defined, but no items in that menu
<SteveA> should it say "there are no architectures" in the submenu?
<SteveA> or somehow determine that there would be no items in the submenu, and not display an arrow?
<mpt> The latter, I think
<SteveA> the latter makes for trickier code, and I'll need to think how to actually do that
<SteveA> without a lot of extra code
<Fujitsu> SteveA: How are you going to get a breadcrumb for something that doesn't exist?
<SteveA> Fujitsu: I know some magik.
<Fujitsu> ... how is an architecture breadcrumb for a distrorelease (for example) ever going to appear in the UI, if there are no architectures for that distrorelease?
<SteveA> I see what you mean.  I was speaking at the wrong menu level when I answered mpt.
<mpt> I don't understand Fujitsu's question :-)
<Fujitsu> mpt: Surely it's not possible to see a breadcrumb for something of which there are no instances, as there is no instance to be in the context of (which would be necessary to see the breadcrumb).
<SteveA> mpt: how do I choose which of the products of a project to offer navigation to, when there are too many?  I'm thinking, those with releases first
<mpt> Fujitsu, and why is that a problem?
<SteveA> mpt: https://beta.launchpad.net/bazaar
<SteveA> mpt: the spacing in the table of products is weird
<SteveA> the releases and milestones are crunched up to the subsequent product name
<mpt> geser, ah, I can fix the repetition as well
<SteveA> so to my eye, it looks like the milestones and releases are associated with the wrong things
<Fujitsu> mptL You were discussing how to display a submenu if there were no items.
<Fujitsu> *mpt:
* carlos -> out
<mpt> Fujitsu, rght
<mpt> right
<mpt> SteveA, I get no menu at all on that page
<SteveA> mpt: yes
<SteveA> I'm asking about what the menu should show
<mpt> Actually I get no menu from "Home" either, so maybe it's me
<SteveA> but in formatting, I'm talking about the table of products
<SteveA> I am currently writing the "project" menu
<SteveA> here's my current plan:
<SteveA>  - if there are 7 or less products in the project, show them all
<SteveA>  - if there are more than 7, show up to 7 with releases
<SteveA>  - if there are less than 7 with releases, show ones with milestones too
<SteveA>  - and add a link to "see all projects in this project group"
<SteveA> maybe I'll skip the milestones part
<mpt> I don't think it particularly matters
<mpt> Depending on how fast Launchpad-in-general becomes, when people start realizing that the menu doesn't include all the projects in a project group, they may stop using the menus for project groups
<jwendell> any registry guy here can change a product for me?
<matsubara> jwendell: which one?
<jwendell> matsubara, tsclient
<jwendell> matsubara, it now has a bug tracker on upstream
<jwendell> matsubara, it's http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=192483&atid=941574
<matsubara> jwendell: right, I'll ask kiko when he arrives.
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks
<matsubara> jwendell: is that bugtracker already registered in LP?
<jwendell> matsubara, Sourceforge is
<matsubara> jwendell: nm, I just noticed that you don't need to register individual instances of SF trackers. :)
<jwendell> matsubara, i know, tou have to change the product itselfm link its bugs to sf
<matsubara> jwendell: done.
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks
<gnomefreak> you need to be root to use bzr checkout?
<statik> gnomefreak: you should not need to be root, but you need to have permissions to write to the directory you are checking out to
<gnomefreak> statik: i think its because when i wiped /home/ out a while back my /.ssh was removed also. is there a way to set it back up without regening key?
<statik> gnomefreak: if you lost your ssh private key you won't be able to authenticate. can you tell me more about what you are trying to do?
<gnomefreak> statik: im trying to set up my planet.ubuntu blog again all my info is still on LP servers so just generating that folder again should work. but i dont have my ~/.ssh key folder anymore thanks to deleting my ~/home/ dir. i have ssh key on LP still it hasnt gona anywhere
<statik> gnomefreak: I haven't set up a planet.ubuntu blog myself, but you can generate a new SSH keypair and upload an additional ssh public key to your LP account
<statik> it doesn't hurt anything to have multiple SSH keys registered with your account
<gnomefreak> true
* lamont wonders what the process is to get access to beta.launchpad.net
<Kmos> lamont: join launchpad-beta team
<lamont> Kmos: ok.  once launchpad finishes talking to me...
<Hobbsee> and promise you ownt post screenshots
<mrevell> lamont: Yeah, as Kmos and Hobbsee say, simply apply to join the team
<mrevell> then email me (my nick at canonical.com) to agree not to post screen shots of the beta interface.
<Hobbsee> or face defenestration
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Well, a gentle reminder :)
<lamont> mrevell: np.  do you want that from my canonical.com email address? :-)
* lamont thinks that one is still live, for various reasons
<Kmos> lamont: if you've one
<Hobbsee> mrevell: awww.  boring
<lamont> mrevell: my @c.c addr is up, but that would be cheating (since I'm not actually on the payroll - I just do stuff....)
<lamont> mrevell: signed email inbound
<lamont> otoh, your email bounced.  sigh
* lamont hax0rs
<mrevell_> lamont: thanks :)
<mrevell_> bounced?
<mrevell_> Damn
<mrevell_> (mrevell@canonical.com)
<lamont> first.last dude.
<lamont> unless you were in london in april of 2004 at the meeting.. :-)
<lamont> or subsequently got an exemption...
<lamont> or something like that
<lamont> mail resent to the good address
<mrevell_> lamont: Er, I know what my email address is :) Either my first.last or mrevell @
<lamont> <mrevell@canonical.com>: host fiordland.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.145]  said: 550
<lamont>     <mrevell@canonical.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in
<lamont>     virtual alias table (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<mrevell_> lamont: Claire says "big hugs and kisses" :)
<lamont> fiordland doesn't like you
<lamont> cvd or newman?
<mrevell_> lamont: Hmm, damn. Not sure why my email is bouncing.
<mrevell_> lamont: cvd
<lamont> right back at her, in either case...
<mrevell_> :)
* lamont misses those guys...  contemplates crashing the company channels again... decides to be good instead
<mrevell> lamont: :)
<mrevell> lamont: woo :) Got your email addr
<lamont> anyway, must run
<mrevell> lamont: err, not addr, just your email
<lamont> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #96878 in launchpad "Launchpad session cookie should be hidden from Javascript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96878
<blueyed> Hi. Is there a reason why https://launchpad.net/xxx is not a shortcut to bug xxx? (xxx being a number)
<ubotu> New bug: #97050 in launchpad "Have sprints/ +attend and +register default to start/end dates+times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97050
<pochu> blueyed: the shortcuts are https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugnr
<salgado> blueyed, because there can be projects whose name contain only numbers and thus that would be ambiguous
<blueyed> Ok, I see that the bugs shortcut might be ambigious. Thanks for explaining.
<blueyed> Next one: it would be nice if the LP references would get links here: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/95779/comments/8 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 95779 in restricted-manager "Restricted Drivers Manager Fails to Detect nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200" [Medium,Fix released]   - Assigned to Martin Pitt (pitti)
<ubotu> New bug: #97055 in malone "useless tabs on bug-related pages" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97055
<Lumiere> blueyed: I thought the standard was supposed to be LP #95779
<Lumiere> with no colon
<blueyed> Lumiere: seems to be related to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClosingBugsFromChangelog
<Lumiere> ah I was wrong ;)
<bkingx> Hey guys!
<bkingx> This is the place for the Beta Launchpad questions, right?
<bkingx> How do you add items to our Team's Blueprint page?
<bkingx> Anyone?
<bkingx> We see this as a fantastic feature and want to explore it a bit more.
<bkingx> Any help would be appreciated.
<LaserJock> what do you mean by items?
<LaserJock> like actual specifications?
<etank> the blueprints tab
<bkingx> Here is an example:
<bkingx> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ny/+specs
<LaserJock> bkingx: you need to register the spec against some product/project/distro
<LaserJock> bkingx: that listing is just a list of projects that ~ubuntu-ny is involved in
<bkingx> OHH....I thought it was a list of "ToDo" items for that team.
<LaserJock> bkingx: https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu-newyork-us/+specs is what you want
<LaserJock> bkingx: it is
<bkingx> Where they can assign to there team members.
<LaserJock> bkingx: right
<bkingx> Ok then.
<bkingx> So I need to register.
<bkingx> Can you point me in the right direction?
<LaserJock> to register a spec?
<LaserJock> the url I gave you ^^
<LaserJock> then hi Register blueprint
<LaserJock> *hit
<bkingx> OK..trying it now.
<bkingx> AWESOME!!  Thanks LaserJock !!!!
<bkingx> Just what I was looking for!
* carlos -> out
<ubotu> New bug: #97076 in launchpad "Launchpad should give karma for changing the source package of a bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97076
<ubotu> New bug: #97095 in malone "[beta]  long bug titles get hidden behind the tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97095
<TeTeT> after starting a new team, how do I setup a first blueprint?
<matsubara> TeTeT: you register a blueprint against a project or distro. For instance, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addspec
<TeTeT> matsubara: So I register a new product at https://beta.launchpad.net/products/+new , assign it to the team and add specs there, correct? 
<openstandards> for the meeting tomorrow, is there a way of asking a question?
<matsubara> TeTeT: yes.
<matsubara> openstandards: yes, add your question here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadUserMeeting/2007-03-28
<openstandards> thank you 
<openstandards> its at 10 BST tomorrow right?
<matsubara> openstandards: yes
<openstandards> damn,  need a launchpad account... well my question was concerning openid 
<openstandards> i'll get a mate whos got an account to post my question
<fabbione> is LP down?
<fabbione> i can't access bugs.. it seems to be stalling in the "Waiting for launchpad.net"
<salgado> yeah, same here
<fabbione> ok
<salgado> mthaddon, do you have the powers to investigate that already?
<gnomefreak> i think it is
<gnomefreak> i just asked the same thing in another channel :(
<ddaa> mthaddon_: hello, fabbione reports launchpad is down/veryslow
<mthaddon_> ddaa: let me take a look
<gnomefreak> The server at launchpad.net is taking too long to respond.
<gnomefreak> thats the message
<pochu> 500 Internal Server Error
<pochu> An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.
<gnomefreak> i dont think i have ever gotten that error but once and refresh fixed it
<ddaa> that used to happen when launchpad was down for maintenance, if that's what I think, it's an error display by the proxy/load-balancer/whatever that stands between the web and launchpad.
<gnomefreak> people complain about getting the 500 all the time while trying to upload files. 
<pochu> also a 502 error now
<pochu> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<pochu> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /ubuntu/+bug/97086.
<pochu> It's back :-)
<welshbyte> are you sure? :)
<mrevell> Hey guys
<mrevell> Launchpad is back!
<mrevell> Firstly, I'm sorry that Launchpad was unavailable.
<mrevell> The good news is: Launchpad's back to normal.
<beuno> beta is up, normal launchpad seems unresponsive
<stgraber> mrevell: beta works, launchpad and librarian doesn't
<mrevell> The great news is: your data  is safe
<mrevell> beuno, stgraber: Thanks.
<beuno> mrevell: sorry to give you the bad news  :D   good luck
<mrevell> beuno: I've just checked again, and production is working for me.
<mrevell> beuno, stgraber: Could you check for me again, please?
<stgraber> yep, seems to be back now
<mrevell> stgraber: Cool :)
<beuno> mrevell: right, it's up now
<mrevell> Right, so, like I say, I'm sorry that it was unavailable. That's crap, and we're looking into exactly what happened.
<stgraber> librarian works as well so everything seems to be back to normal (from my point of view)
<mrevell> And, of course, we'll learn from what went wrong.
<mrevell> stgraber: That's fantastic news, glad to hear it.
<beuno> mrevell: great, thanks
<LaserJock> it wasn't out that long was it
<stgraber> hmm, you can't do a lot against a kernel problem on one of the servers ...
<LaserJock> just a few minutes
<beuno> half an hour as far as I can tell
<mrevell> LaserJock: Yeah, but obviously we don't want any minutes of downtime :)
<LaserJock> well sure
<LaserJock> but it happens frequently enough I don't really mind a few minutes
<LaserJock> if it get's to hours it's a bit frustrating
<LaserJock> I just use it as an RSI break :-)
<beuno> lol
<beuno> LaserJock: I'm not sure *that* should be you're parameter
<mrevell> LaserJock: :-D Ha.
<beuno> err, your
<mrevell> LaserJock: ddaa has a little note that appears on his screen, every few minutes, to tell him to do something else :)
<ddaa> that's incredibly frustrating BTW
<beuno> there's also an app,  workrave:  http://www.workrave.org/welcome/
<ddaa> but less so than being utterly unable to type because of the pain...
<LaserJock> ddaa: how often do you have it pop up?
<ddaa> 30s break every 3 mins
* beuno has workrave installed in all the programers terminals
<ddaa> regardless of actual activity
<ddaa> after a while you get used to it if it is at regular intervals
<LaserJock> yikes, 3 min seem awefully short
<ddaa> so, do NOT check "suspend timer when inactive" for the micro-break timer
<ddaa> then there's the 10 minute break with exercises ever 45 min of actual activity
<ddaa> good to take a like, stroke the cats, and get a glass of coke
<ddaa> s/like/leak/
<ddaa> a lot of people here us this stuff
<mrevell> night all
#launchpad 2007-03-28
<bdmurray> Does anybody know how often the mailing list archives are updated?
<Hey_neken> Hi, I found a profile with my name created automatically when importing some package; is there any way to remove it?
<sinzui> Hey_neken: I believe you can merge the other profile with yours _if_ that profile still has a legitimate email address.
<sinzui> Hey_neken: Without a legitimate email address for the other profile, you would have to ask the assistance of an administrator.
<Hey_neken> i don't want to merge, i want it to dissapier
<sinzui> Hey_neken: You can ask. I think the admins would frown about loosing data that came from upstream.
<Hey_neken> thats not my problem, i didn't ask to create a profile with my name...
<Hey_neken> (actually 2)
<sinzui> Hey_neken: I too have such a profile, but it came from upstream and is not considered an error since it is still in other systems. Merging profiles simply recognizes your total contribution to your projects.
<Hey_neken> i didn't say that it was an error... and I don't want to merge any profile, i just want to erase both
<magicfab> can anyone here help me delete an existing poll ? I can't seem to find how to do that.
<Hey_neken> sinzui, is there any way to contact with the admins via email (not ML)?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!!!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<mpt> hello hello
<ubotu> New bug: #97245 in launchpad "Clicking "Back to team" button on +join page for restricted team results in UnexpectedFormData" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97245
<bullgard4> Please tell me what 'Launchpad' is. I am new to Ubuntu. I tried to google but had no luck.
<LaserJock> well, it's http://launchpad.net
<LaserJock> it's a large web application that Ubuntu uses for collaboration, translation, bug tracking, revision control, etc.
<bullgard4> LaserJock: Is there a Website for it?
<LaserJock> bullgard4: I just gave it to you
<bullgard4> LaserJock: Thank you very much that you did inform me. Have a nice day.
<LaserJock> bullgard4: no problem, if you have more questions just ask
<thumper> sad that google didn't point to the site :(
<mpt> bullgard4, what exactly did you search Google for?
<mpt> I mean, what words did you use
<ubotu> New bug: #97266 in malone "Suggestions menu next to "Choose..." doesn't do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97266
<bullgard4> mpt: I came from Rosetta and Wikipedia. This morning I input the two catchwords 'ubuntu' and 'launchpad' into Google. But this morning it was not the first time that I was curious what 'Launchpad' might be. Now that LaserJock has given a definition of Launchpad and I visited its home page I remember that I was there before and did not understand the definition that it gives by itself. 
<ubotu> New bug: #97268 in malone "Warning about bug contact subscription discriminates against females and teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97268
<mpt> bullgard4, ok, thanks. Our upcoming new interface does a better job of explaining on the front page what Launchpad is for.
<bullgard4> mpt: Great!
<ubotu> New bug: #97286 in launchpad "milestone isn't visible after i create it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97286
<ubotu> New bug: #97293 in rosetta "[Beta UI]  Clicking "Copy text" for plural does not does not set new translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97293
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> Hello
<mrevell> Welcome to this week's Launchpad users meeting!
<leogg> morning
<mrevell> Here's today's agenda:
<mrevell>  Welcome
<mrevell> Agenda
<mrevell> Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell> Invitation to beta team
<mrevell> Annoyance of the week
<mrevell>  User questions
<mrevell>  Next meeting
<mrevell> So, let's start with an introduction to the LP developers who are present. This is an incredibly busy time for us in the Launchpad team, so we may be a little thin on the ground.
<mrevell> Okay, we can pull the relevant guys into the meeting if we need to.
<mrevell> As always, I'd like to invite everyone to join the Launchpad Beta Testers team.
<mrevell> if you'd like to try the new Launchpad 1.0 interface, please sign up at:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> Onto the "Annoyance of the week".
<mrevell> What has particularly frustrated or concerned you about Launchpad this week?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Okay, we'll go straight onto user questions.
<mrevell> Beta fonts still too small, especially in rosetta (beuno)
<mrevell> beuno: Thanks for your question. We're currently reviewing font sizes and text colours, based on useful feedback from Launchpad beta testers. Thanks for raising the issue again.
<mrevell> That's all the questions that we had on the agenda this time. Does anyone else have a question for the Launchpad team?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mrevell> Okay, a quiet meeting this week!
* mooey drops a pin
<mrevell> In light of which, I suggest we set the next user meeting for two weeks from now.
<mrevell> I'd also like to try a new time on 20:00 UTC
<leogg> mrevell, thanks
<mrevell> Any objections or other suggestions?
<mrevell> 5
<mrevell> 4
<mrevell> 3
<mrevell> 2
<mrevell> 1
<mooey> i have one
<mrevell> mooey: Please go ahead :)
<mooey> no idea if its been reported already or already discussed, probably it has
<mooey> when marking a bug as a duplicate, its annoying to have to go back to the original bug report and paste in the thank you for your bug report, however it is a duplicate of a bug report that can be found -> here spiel
<mooey> being able to do both in one step would make triaging that bit quicker
<mrevell> mooey: Thanks.
<mooey> infact, predefined responses in general would (like, "to help us to fix this bug, please attach the output of dmesg / etc" or "thanks, but this is a feature request etc"
<mrevell> mooey: Are you a member of the launchpad-users mailing list? I think this would be a good issue to raise there.
<mooey> mrevell: i am, i will raise the points there
<mrevell> mooey: Thanks. I think that will raise some good discussion.
<mrevell> mooey: I'll also raise it in tomorrow's Launchpad developers meeting.
<mooey> :-)
<mooey> thanks, mrevell 
<mooey> mrevell: can you also bring up that tag changes are not logged in a bugs activity log?
<mooey> i dont know if there is a bug report open on that, i've not looked
<mrevell> Okay, thank you everyone for coming along. Next meeting is 20:00 UTC on 2007-04-11. Look forward to seeing you there. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadUserMeeting/2007-04-11
<mrevell> mooey: Yep, no problem. thanks for raising that.
<mrevell> Okay, MEETING OVER.
<leogg> whois Jorolo
<schwuk> Not sure if I should ask this here or in #bzr... We've got a registered bar branch, but we need to rename/move it. How do I do that?
<carlos> schwuk: if you registered it in launchpad, this is the correct channel
<schwuk> Yes, it's registered in launchpad
<mpt> schwuk, ddaa or thumper should be able to help you with that
<mpt> Unfortunately I doubt either of them are here at the moment
<schwuk> I'll wait and ping them later
<mpt> Oh, darn, we had a users meeting and I didn't realize
<mooey> it was quite a quiet meeting :-)
<mpt> quite
<dennda> hi! i just saw a translation bug (i'm german) in one of feistys applications (nm-applet for GNOME) and wanted to fix it using rosetta. Unfortunately i couldn't search for the package. That means i'd have to browse through all the pages to find the translation package. Is there any way to search for it easily?
<ubotu> New bug: #97338 in malone "reassigning a bug to a unknown package loses the comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97338
<thumper> schwuk: what's the problem?
<thumper> schwuk: to rename a branch you just need to "Edit Branch Details" or on the beta UI "Change branch details"
<thumper> schwuk: there you can change the name of the branch, and even associate it with another product
* thumper away again
<schwuk> thanks thumper
<cprov> good morning hackers !
<popey> drat, forgot the meeting
<oojah> Looks like everybody did...
<Daviey> To delete a branch, it needs to be re-assigned to trash doesn't it?
<mpt> Daviey, reassign it to https://launchpad.net/obsolete-junk
<Daviey> thanks
<SteveA> cprov: hi
<cprov> SteveA: hi there.
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> have you read the reviewers' guide?
<ubotu> New bug: #97354 in launchpad "Misaligned buttons in beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97354
<schwuk> :)
<mooey> schwuk: there is a simmilar bug somewhere, to do with the button being different from the others (and hence, lower) but i can't find it now
<schwuk> I did search before I filed it, but couldn't find anything similar
<mooey> schwuk: i can't find it either. i don't think i dreamt ot o_O
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!
<ubotu> New bug: #97384 in launchpad "not able to subscribe in mailinglist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97384
<TeTeT> is there any way I can see a bug with rejected state from my 'bugs reported' page?
<salgado> TeTeT, yep. just follow the 'Advanced search' link
<TeTeT> salgado: thx!
<BjornT> flacoste, salgado: reviewer meeting in 8 minutes
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks for the reminder
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting.
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<BjornT> who's here?
<salgado> me
<BjornT> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-04-04 at 1400 UTC.
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> There are 11 open reviews, 9 (slightly) older than 2 days. That's 3 less open reviews since last week, and i've already reviewed 2 of my oldest ones. flacoste has the oldest one, almost one week old, but it's a fairly large branch.
<BjornT> flacoste: how's it going with tim's branch?
<flacoste> actually, I've reviewed it yesterday, i forgot to update the status
<flacoste> it's now merge-conditional
* flacoste updated the status 2mins ago
<BjornT> ah, cool
<flacoste> but I cprov answered my nascentupload-cataclysm review, so that huge branch is back in needs-review
<cprov> flacoste: I'm still working on better tests, it will take some time 
<BjornT> salgado: you have two small branches in your queue, do you think you could review them today?
<salgado> BjornT, probably
<flacoste> cprov: ah ok, you did send me a diff of the existing changes, so I thouhgh that was it, let me know once it is ready for another review round then
<cprov> flacoste: if you have time, you can review the code changes I sent you
<flacoste> cprov: i will, once I finish the marketing microsite
<BjornT> salgado: ok. it'd be good if you did, so that we might get the queue under control soon.
<cprov> flacoste: thank you
<BjornT> i'm planning on doing most of the reviews in my queue today.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<flacoste> not from me
<BjornT> cool, short meeting today. meeting ended, thanks for coming!
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<bdmurray> I saw someone in an e-mail who was confused about "open" in answers.launchpad.net.  Apparently they were thinking "Open" was an adjective not a verb.
<bdmurray> Is that worth submitting as a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #97440 in launchpad "Librarian is not thread safe" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97440
<glatzor> hi carlos. would be nice if you could make the translation of python-apt and software-properties available again. cheers!
<carlos> glatzor: ok
<glatzor> thanks
<Laser_away> carlos: ping
<carlos> Laser_away: pong
<Laser_away> carlos: I've got an edubuntu-docs with .pots now
<Laser_away> carlos: I'm not sure if they are automatically picked up or not
<carlos> Laser_away: no, we need to do an initial approval, next ones will be done automatic
<carlos> I will try to handle that later today
<Laser_away> carlos: ok, thank you very much
<carlos> np
<ubotu> New bug: #97467 in launchpad "Quick way of enabling a maintenance page on Launchpad when experiencing service interruption" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97467
<gnomefreak> is there a probvlem with bzr commit?
<gnomefreak> sorry bzr clone
<pochu> carlos: what do you think about bug 97477?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97477 in Ubuntu "Latest mongolian translation of GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97477
<carlos> I will need some concrete examples to see whether is a problem with Rosetta
<ddaa> gnomefreak: ask in #bzr
<gnomefreak> i think i got it.
<gnomefreak> ty ddaa :)
<Hey_neken> Hi, I found 2 profiles with my name created automatically when importing some package; is there any way to remove it? (not merge, just remove)
<ddaa> Hey_neken: no, they are used to credit you for your work on those packages.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: I guess, if you have a problem with that, you could ask an admin to merge those profiles with some dud account...
<Hey_neken> ddaa, but i didn't ask to canonical to credit my work and list me as launchpad people
<ddaa> Launchpad displays information about packages in ubuntu.
<Hey_neken> i know
<Hey_neken> but it also lists me as launchpad people
<Hey_neken> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=mikel+olasagasti&searchfor=all
<Hey_neken> and I don't want to be listed as launchpad people
<ddaa> Oh.
<LaserJock> Hey_neken: you'll need to talk to #launchpad
<ddaa> LaserJock: that's here
<Hey_neken> LaserJock, thats here...
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> sorry
<LaserJock> I thought I was in #ubuntu-devel
<ddaa> Hey_neken: give me a few minutes, I want to understand precisely what you want. But workrave for now...
<Hey_neken> ok
<Hey_neken> i'm going for a walk soon, but should be here later...
<LaserJock> the problem might be it could get recreated
<Hey_neken> recreate what?
<LaserJock> the account
<Hey_neken> i don't want an account
<LaserJock> the account is automatically created via package uploads
<LaserJock> so it could get deleted
<LaserJock> and then recreated automatically
<LaserJock> Hey_neken: what packages do you maintain?
<Hey_neken> none
<Hey_neken> i just make translations
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> I've not come across that one before
<matsubara> Hey_neken: It's pretty clear in https://launchpad.net/~hey-neken-euskal and https://launchpad.net/~hey-neken that you don't use launchpad, isn't it?
<Hey_neken> matsubara, yes, but at https://launchpad.net/people/?name=mikel+olasagasti&searchfor=all i'm listed as launchpad people, and I have no relation with launchpad
<LaserJock> well, when you go to the actual accounts it's clear that you aren't an lanchpad person
<LaserJock> but I see your point
<ddaa> Hey_neken: so, it clear you do not want your name to appear on that search page.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: do you object on the presence of the pages that search links to?
<ddaa> s/object on/object to/
<Hey_neken> ddaa, not to apper nor be listed as launchpad people, since I'm not launchpad people; thats a lie.
<ddaa> I understand that you object to the wording.
<Hey_neken> and the presence as part of a changelog for example its OK, but i don't want any profile (nor the posibility to claim it)
<ddaa> But Launchpad collects information from all over the and displays it in various places too.
<ddaa> So I am trying to figure out what specific bits of the launchpad needs to be changed to make you happy.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: but to do this, I need precise answers.
<Hey_neken> ddaa, will you release all the launchpad code? :)
<ddaa> It's not in my power to do so.
<ddaa> Personally, I'd love to see that code released.
<Hey_neken> then you can't make me fully happy ;)
<Hey_neken> what i don't want is that may name gets relationated with launchpad
<ddaa> Hey_neken: different people have different ideas what is putting their name in relation with launchpad...
<Hey_neken> its OK to recolect information about me, as I make my information public, but its not OK to say that I'm part of launchpad
<ddaa> In a sense, you are. Since your name is attached to translations that are present in Launchpad.
<Hey_neken> the option to claim 'my own profile' its not OK for me, since I didn't ask for that account
<ddaa> Hey_neken: if the problem is displaying your name, you can claim those profiles, and change the name and make the emails addresses completely hidden.
<ddaa> Since persons are attached to imported data by email, that should solve it.
<ddaa> Or you can bear with me, and help me define precisely what bothers you.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: I guess an admin could also change the visible name for those profiles to be "Anonymous", and the url name to be something like "anonymous-NNN" . They would still be visible, but nobody could relate those to you, since the email addresses are hidden.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: would this make you happy?
<Hey_neken> and will that make launchpadpeople--?
<ddaa> What do you mean?
<Hey_neken> There are currently 906180 people and 922 teams registered in Launchpad. 
<Hey_neken> i'm on of those people?
<Hey_neken> *one
<ddaa> I guess so.
<Hey_neken> so no, it wont make me happy to be a ghost on launchpads DB
<ddaa> So...
<ddaa> let me recap... your problem is that your appear on the people search results next to "People and teams in Launchpad", and those profile contribute to the "people in launchpad" statistics?
<Hey_neken> and makes me a launchpad person
<Hey_neken> and am I a launchpad person? nooooo
<LaserJock> that seems like semantics
<Hey_neken> did I ask to be a launchpad person? noooooo
<LaserJock> the profiles clearly state you are not a launchpad person
<Hey_neken> LaserJock, my profiles says that, but other pages don't
<ddaa> Hey_neken: so, I did not summarise your problem correctly?
<LaserJock> it really takes a stretch to say that it's saying you are a Launchpad person
<LaserJock> mere reference on Launchpad doesn't make you a launchpad person, IMO
<ddaa> we do not mean to say you are a launchpad person, so it's a wording and perception problem
<Hey_neken> LaserJock, making a search for launchpad people gives 2 records for my name, even if my profile says i'm not a launchpad peopole
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> but I can search for my name in Google and come up with tons of hits
<LaserJock> that doesn't mean I'm a Google person
<Hey_neken> LaserJock, yes, but I'm asking launchpad not to lie, google is another thing...
<LaserJock> it's the same thing
<LaserJock> it's grabbing publicly available information and presenting it via searches
<LaserJock> I don't see where launchpad is lying
<Hey_neken> yes, but i't doesn't claim i'm launchpad personr, nor givin' me a gmail account that I can claim...
<LaserJock> Google claims to find info on you and if you wanted you could claim a gmail account
<LaserJock> Launchpad is saying it found info on you and you can claim an account if you wish
<ddaa> LaserJock: you're trolling
<LaserJock> I am?
<Hey_neken> yep
<ddaa> Sorry, should not have said so publicly.
<LaserJock> oh, sorry
<LaserJock> I'm really not trying to troll here
<LaserJock> I just fail to see how Launchpad is being any different that Google
<ddaa> LaserJock: apparently, Hey_neken feels it's different. So there is a perception problem to address.
<fetova> hi
<ddaa> But Hey_neken does not help us much to understand the problem.
<fetova> I wanna help on put a help message on each zone of launchpad
<Hey_neken> ddaa, launchpad created a profile with my name that i didn't asked for, launchpad listed me as launchpad user when i'm not a launchpad user and launchpad doesn't give my the way to erase my profile
<ddaa> Hey_neken: it's explicitly not listing you as a launchpad user.
<fetova> on the top left tab 
<Hey_neken> ddaa, but does list me implicitly (or the way its said in english :P)
<ddaa> Hey_neken: I'm apparently not doing a good job of getting across to you. So I'm going to leave it there, and hope that some Launchpad person with better communication skills will be better able to understand your problem.
<Hey_neken> ddaa, you are doing a good work...
<ddaa> fetova: You could post to launchpad-users with urls, and the help text you suggest for each URL.
<ddaa> Hey_neken: so, I asked you a question a bit earlier
<Hey_neken> didn't I reply it?
<ddaa> > Let me recap... your problem is that your name appears on the people search results next to "People and teams in Launchpad", and those profiles contribute to the "people in launchpad" statistics?
<ddaa> you replied something, but I am looking for precise answers.
<Hey_neken> in part, thats my problem, yes
<ddaa> So, what else is bothering you? Please be as specific as possible.
<Hey_neken> i don't want to have te possibility to claim my own profile since I didn't ask for one; so there should be a way to erase it.
<ddaa> Technically, we cannot erase those profiles and prevent your name from getting back on Launchpad later.
<ddaa> So, would merging this account with a dud account called something like "no person" would make you happy?
<salgado> Hey_neken, so, fixing both bug 97525 and bug 97528 would be of any help?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97525 in launchpad "The statistics portlet should take into account only confirmed user accounts and teams" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97525 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97528 in launchpad "https://launchpad.net/people should not include unconfirmed profiles in the search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97528
<fetova> ddaa: where?
<ddaa> Hey_neken: if we merge those profiles with a dud profile, the emails adresses will be associated to the dud profile, so you won't be credited for any translation imported into Launchpad.
<fetova> I cant found where
<Hey_neken> salgado, yes, that would help
<ddaa> fetova: this mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<pochu> fetova: the mailing list
<fetova> ahh
<fetova> ok
<ddaa> fetova: subscribe and send emails to the mailing lists
<fetova> ok I'm on
<Hey_neken> ddaa, you mean any automatic import?
<fetova> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #97525 in launchpad "The statistics portlet should take into account only confirmed user accounts and teams" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97525
<salgado> Hey_neken, they're both assigned to me now. I'll see if I can fix them this Friday
<Hey_neken> ok salgado, thanks
<ddaa> Hey_neken: I mean any translation imported into launchpad, such as this one https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/nano/+pots/nano/eu/+translate
<ddaa> I think it's good to have your name there, so other Basque translators know of your work. But you might disagree.
<salgado> well, that doesn't imply he's a launchpad user
<Hey_neken> ddaa, we currently manage to translate nano from gnu-translation-project, if some of those translator make any trasnaltion via launchpad, do we, the gtp project members notice about this changes? (offtopic, from the current discussion)
<ddaa> Sorry, I'm not familiar with how translations in Launchpad work.
<Hey_neken> ok, don't worry, i now the answer :P (which is no afaik)
<Hey_neken> salgado-afk, is there any chance to remove the link to my profile from transltion webs to point to my unclaimed profile?
<ubotu> New bug: #97528 in launchpad "https://launchpad.net/people should not include unconfirmed profiles in the search results" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97528
<kiko> Hey_neken, well.. problem with that is not finding the profile when you want to..
<vprints> how often should the translation files be updated in feisty from launchpad right now?
<avoine> kiko while your here, I have some question about how register a distribution in launchpad do you have time?
<kiko> avoine, you should contact mrevell with the details of your distribution.
<kiko> we'll consider your application and register it for you if it is cleared.
<avoine> ok
<mrevell> avoine: Hey - I'm tied up at the moment, but I think you have my email address. Drop me a mail :)
<avoine> I will do it
<kiko> do it!
<pochu> avoine: I'm curious :) which distro is it, if you can tell it?
<kiko> please don't say cubuntu
<pochu> cubuntu?
<pochu> which desktop has that?
<ddaa> pochu: none
<ddaa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cubuntu
<pochu> LoL!
<pochu> hehe
<ddaa> it's ubuntu zen
<vprints> how often should the translation files be updated in feisty from launchpad right now?
<ddaa> danilos: can you answer that?
<Hey_neken> kiko, i don't understand what you mean...
<kiko> Hey_neken, maybe you want to rephrase your original statement so I can reconsider in different words :)
<Hey_neken> eink?
<kiko> vprints, as uploads are made.
<vprints> uploads as?
<avoine> the distro is FrogLinux
<Hey_neken> <kiko> Hey_neken, well.. problem with that is not finding the profile when you want to.. <-- i'm asking about this... you mean that if I want to search my profile but its not listed, i wont find it?
<kiko> Hey_neken, let's say you have a profile that is still unclaimed in launchpad.
<kiko> Hey_neken, if you are unable to search for it.. it will remain forever unclaimed.
<Hey_neken> nice :D
<vprints> kiko, you mean as new translations are made?
<kiko> vprints, oh, sorry you are referring to language packs, right?
<vprints> yes
<kiko> you'll need to check with pitti on #ubuntu-devel
<Hey_neken> kiko, my 'nice' was supposed to be 'thats not a "problem"'
<pochu> I have a little question. I want to get the shorter link for an advanced search. Actually the link looks like this: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?field.status:list=Unconfirmed&field.status:list=Needs+Info&field.status:list=Rejected&field.status:list=Confirmed&field.status:list=In+Progress&field.status:list=Fix+Committed&field.status:list=Fix+Released . Can I reduce it anyway? For example ?field.status:list=Fix+Commit
<pochu> ed&Fix+Released&... ?
<pochu> without having to repeat "&field.status:list=" every time
<kiko> pochu, sure you can use tinyurl.com :)
<pochu> LoL :)
<pochu> then I'll use that link ;)
<pochu> because I don't want two http requests
<kiko> NEXT QUESTION!!!! :)
<pochu> hehe
<kiko> what's an http request between friends
<pochu> what do you mean with 'between friends'?
<kiko> pochu, you and launchpad's servers are friends I hope
<pochu> I don't know where you want to go :-/
<pochu> hehe
<kiko> you sound just like microsoft there
<pochu> kiko: with the http request... the url is for bughelper, and I don't mind it to have a large url, if there is no option
<pochu> but I don't want it to have an http request to tinyurl then to LP :)
<Loevborg> Is there a way to show all bugs reported by me in the beta interface?
<Loevborg> Second, how can I search for a specific bug title that I happen to know, or a precise package name?
<pochu> Loevborg: it is, go to your profile, then to bugs, then to opened
<kiko> Loevborg, yes. launchpad/people/+me/+reportedbugs
<Loevborg> thanks. I swear this didn't work the last time I checked.
<salgado> Loevborg, you have to follow the 'Advanced search' link in case you want to search by non-open bugs too
<Loevborg> salgado: I just discovered that
<Loevborg> Why does it not search for "fix released" by default?
<Loevborg> I'm afraid to say, launchpad's search mechanism is still in a pretty bad shape. It could __really__ use some "smart" logic for weighing results.
<Loevborg> Scanning the results for acpi-support is nightmareish.
<kiko> I find it works pretty well for me
<kiko> why don't you search just under acpi-support?
<Loevborg> kiko: it's not even obvious how to _find_ that package
<kiko> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support
<kiko> it's like you're moving to a new house
<kiko> you get kinda lost looking for the kitchen 
<salgado> Loevborg, on launchpad.net/ubuntu there's a search form which allows you to search for packages
<kiko> and the soap box is in the wrong place all the time
<Loevborg> kiko: yes, but don't you agree that, when I search for "acpi-support" in "Ubuntu bugs", there should be a bug relating to that package among the 10 first results?
<kiko> only if the package is buggy. <wink>
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> man my mac mini is SLOW
<Loevborg> But even if I find one that actually relates to "acpi-support", there's no way to jump to the (source) package for seeing all the bugs reported in this package.
<kiko> yes there is.
<kiko> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/6289
<ubotu> Malone bug 6289 in acpi-support "hibernate/suspend on Dell Inspiron 5150" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<kiko> now click on the bugs tab
<kiko> voila
<kiko> I'm a bit distressed as to why those bugs show up before acpi-support
<kiko> ah, I see
<kiko> ordered by importance.
<kiko> that's the reason
<Loevborg> kiko: but I already _am_ in the bugs tab. How should I get the idea of clicking an already open tab?
<kiko> Loevborg, yeah, there could be a visual hint that you are in the bugs application but not at bugs home.
<kiko> Loevborg, do you have a suggestion for a visual cue that might work?
<kiko> I changed the tabs a bit today
<kiko> but it's hard to convey the idea of "you are in a app subpage and here's how you get to the top level"
<Loevborg> kiko: there should be a link "show all bugs in this package", or something
<pochu> there is in the left
<pochu> in "seach <package> bugs"
<kiko> yeah.
<Loevborg> pochu: I see... it's hidden though
<pochu> (that's in beta, I think in productive is a little different)
<pochu> maybe :)
<kiko> some of this needs improvement
<kiko> and some of it needs getting used to
<kiko> but we're tweaking as we go :)
<Loevborg> kiko: I'm also pretty sure that sorting bug search results by importance is not ideal
<kiko> Loevborg, you can change the sort order easily though
<kiko> the importance sort order is ideal for many use cases
<kiko> but not for other
<kiko> hard to cater equally well.
<kiko> s/other/others/
<Loevborg> kiko: I see - I didn't discover that function, because I need to do an "empty search" just to change the sort order, which seems unintuitive.
<Loevborg> Also why not show "fix released" bugs by default? https://launchpad.net/bugs/39464 stopped showing up in my reported bugs without any visible change.
<ubotu> Malone bug 39464 in malone "Where's the bug reporter?" [High,Fix released]   - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<ddaa> Loevborg: because fix-released bugs do not call for any further action...
<ddaa> and clutter the display when people look for what needs work
<sabdfl> Loevborg: your list would be unbounded
<kiko> Loevborg, because most of the time bugs which have been fixed and released are history for you.
<kiko> the bugs that you care about are the ones which are still affecting you
<kiko> and you get bugmail when they are fix released, too.
<Loevborg> Sorry for ranting, btw, I actually like the optics and idea of launchpad - it's just that I find the search engine to be a very important part of such a site, the one that should be fine-tuned the most.
<kiko> (so it's not like it dropped off the map)
<ddaa> Loevborg: note that launchpad is very google friendly :)
<kiko> Loevborg, it's hard to get a search feature that works well for all use cases. I've lived through this in three bug tracker implementations so far. :)
<ddaa> so you can use google to look for stuff if you have trouble finding it.
<Loevborg> ddaa: yes, but google is always restricted to full text search, not "look for bugs in package xyz"
<LarstiQ> kiko: other than users filing old bugs, but I trust that the guided bug form helps with that
<kiko> LarstiQ, the guided bug form lists bugs which are fix released.
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's actually a bit annoying that it doesn't say so on the list though
<kiko> because many times I think "this is my bug!!!" and then "oh, no, it was fixed in 1953"
<Loevborg> kiko: I realize that it's hard to get a one-size-fits-all approach. But it's amazing what kind of tweaking is possible to mostly get what the user wants (cf. google)
<kiko> hey, google doesn't let you do any tweaking at all!
<Loevborg> kiko: tweaking by the search engine makers, I mean
<kiko> it's a totally different problem.
<Loevborg> kiko: have you considered using something like lucene as a search backend?
<kiko> bugs have full-text and discrete information at once
<kiko> and depending on your viewpoint
<Loevborg> kiko: it would support search queries such as: "package:acpi-support importance:critical dell"
<kiko> you want more weight on one or more of those items
<kiko> Loevborg, there's a plan to implement an advanced vocabulary like that.
<Loevborg> kiko: I only know that I find it frustrating not being able to quickly browse existing bug reports for a given problem - this is a reason for me to not file report, or file a duplicate, both of which is undesirable.
<Loevborg> I should probably file reports on those bugbears of mine, so you guys can have a closer look.
<Loevborg> thanks for listening.
<kiko> netsplits and all :)
<jwendell> kiko, can you change 'vino' product, it uses GNOME bug tracker
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> jwendell, is it a gnome project?
<jwendell> kiko, sure
<kiko> jwendell, should I just add it to the gnome project then?
<jwendell> kiko, yep, does this change its bug tracker?
<kiko> yeah.
<jwendell> kiko, go ahead
<kiko> done
<kiko> https://beta.launchpad.net/vino
<jwendell> kiko, thanks
<jwendell> kiko, and, i'm not a beta tester ;)
<kiko> jwendell, well, I spoke to flacoste, and he says he will let you be a beta tester free of charge <wink>
<jwendell> hehe
<kiko> or are you against beta-quality products?
<jwendell> kiko, i'm still beta ;)
<kiko> aren't we all
<jwendell> kiko, put some description there...
<jwendell> kiko, something like: 'allow you share your desktop'...
<kiko> jwendell, do you want to own vino in launchpad?
<jwendell> kiko, yep
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> jwendell, done.
<jwendell> kiko, ok, thanks
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<kiko> LaserJock, what's the story behind your nick?
<LaserJock> kiko: well, I work with lasers every day
<LaserJock> I'm a Laser Spectroscopist
<kiko> really? how interesting!
<kiko> what sort of material do you generate spectrograms of?
<LaserJock> and one of the laser companies we buy from has these cool Laser Jock stickers
<LaserJock> kiko: well, my reasearch project is on nanomotors
<LaserJock> right now I'm working on watching molecular changes in a thin polymer film
<kiko> ah.. so not of materials, but actually looking at molecular-level shapes
<kiko> sounds like serious lasers
<LaserJock> I blast molecules and watch what they do
<LaserJock> it's fairly fun
<LaserJock> so the nick predates my *buntu involvement
* ddaa has vague memories of laser flashes used in photographing BECs
<kiko> sounds like fun at least. 
<LaserJock> we use Class4 lasers (highest class in US)
<LaserJock> they aren't like those "shoot down missles" lasers
<ddaa> BECs is the probably the coolest lab toy at the moment...
<LaserJock> but they'll blow the retina right off your eyeball if you take a direct hit
<ddaa> LaserJock: worked on them before?
<LaserJock> we do all our research in the open too
<LaserJock> ddaa: no, I'm a chemist, not so much an engineer
<ddaa> I meant Bose-Enstein Condensates
<ddaa> though it's probably more physics than chemistry
<LaserJock> oh yeah
<LaserJock> no, I haven't done anything with them
<LaserJock> our Physics department does
<LaserJock> and some of the research we do is somewhat related
<LaserJock> we deal with molecules, BECs are generally atoms
* ddaa nodes
<kiko> ddaa spends too much time on the keyboard
<LaserJock> for the Physics guys are molecules are huge
<LaserJock> for the Biochemists they are tiny
<LaserJock> if you want to see a movie of the motor molecule I have a .mov at http://www.laserjock.us/ubuntu/360nRotate-slow-loop.mov
<ddaa> another Really Cool Experiment is antimatter molecules... some folks managed to get positrons and antiprotons to combine... hey, that's collider chemistry! :)
<ddaa> I guess I'd love to work on this sort of stuff, but all my experiences in academia were failures.
<ddaa> LaserJock: movie looks intriguing
<ddaa> any idea of what folks are going to tie at the end of the motor?
<LaserJock> well, we have bio/chemical/nuclear threat sensors
<LaserJock> biochemists are going to attach both ends to DNA and spin it up
<kiko> we have no use for bio-chemical-nuclear threat sensors in brazil!
<LaserJock> that's good
<LaserJock> here the Department of Defense and Department of Energy pay the bills
<LaserJock> so we come up with good buzz words to tell them
<kiko> can you get me a motor which prevents mountain bike accidents?
<LaserJock> hmmm
<kiko> there has got to be more money in saving honest cyclists
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> there is one mechanical engineering professor here who works on cycles and skis
<LaserJock> developing new frames for bikes, for instance
<kiko> really!
<LaserJock> of course they have to test them a lot ;-)
<kiko> that's interesting. what sort of material or technology does he use?
<LaserJock> not sure
<LaserJock> this is from his bio:
<LaserJock> "He earned his Ph.D. from UC Davis where he investigated the quantification and optimization of mountain bike suspension systems."
<kiko> ah, suspensions
<LaserJock> "Recent projects include: dynamics of humans during falls, optimization of mountain bike suspension systems, biomechanics of snowboarding, and the development of magneto- and electrorheological shock absorbers."
<kiko> LaserJock, whereabouts is this?
<LaserJock> Reno, Nevada, US
<LaserJock> right next to the sierra mountains
<kiko> I also study the dynamics of humans during falls
<kiko> http://www.amigosdabike.com.br/foto/bv_ft_32676_18.jpg
<kiko> (maybe he doesn't get as involved though)
<LaserJock> kiko: ouch
<LaserJock> was that during a competition?
<kiko> somebody remind me to brake next time
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> and yet:
<kiko> http://www.wvagencia.com.br/fotos/index.php?destino=foto_visualiza&mdireito=nao&tipo_busca=busca_por_numero&str_busca=p&id_produtos_eventos=92&str_compra=67433%7C92%7C92%2Fp_thiagopadovanni_2090_92-53_p.jpg%7CBig+Biker+2007+-+1%AA+etapa&nome_foto=92%2Fp_thiagopadovanni_2090_92-53_p.jpg&id_produtos_eventos_todos=&nome_evento=Big+Biker+2007+-+1%AA+etapa%7C25%2F03%2F2007%7CSanto+Ant%F4nio+do+Pinhal%7CSP&pg_anterior=&pg=9
<kiko> wow, that's a big link.
<kiko> http://www.wvagencia.com.br/fotos/arquivos/92/p_thiagopadovanni_2090_92-53_g.jpg
<LaserJock> very cool
<ddaa> kiko: did you like cross the finish line in mid-air?
<kiko> no, I crashed about 15km out
<kiko> but what can a man do
<ajmitch> looks painful & fun
<kiko> at least I remembered to smile :)
<ddaa> I thought the smile was because you were thinking "Wow, THAT was a RUSH!"
<LaserJock> I thought it was a "Wow, that hurts"
<kiko> heh
<ddaa> people get aroused by the weirdest things
#launchpad 2007-03-29
<mpt> danilos, if you're still awake, could you reply to Sverin Lemaignan on launchpad-users@ and to Jamoney jamin on rosetta-users@? 
<Kmos> when it's the next user meeting ?
<pochu> does LP already give karma for package uploads?
<ajmitch> pochu: no
<pochu> then I'll file a bug, if it's not already filed :)
<ajmitch> I know there's one already somewhere
<pochu> done, bug 97623 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 97623 in launchpad "Launchpad should give karma for package uploads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97623
<pochu> ajmitch: I couldn't find it
<ajmitch> bug 54596
<ubotu> Malone bug 54596 in soyuz "karma for uploads" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54596
<pochu> hehe, I was searching in launchpad :-/
<pochu> I'll mark it as a dup :)
<ajmitch> wise choice :)
<pochu> assigned to cprov-afk :)
<ubotu> New bug: #97623 in launchpad "Launchpad should give karma for package uploads (dup-of: 54596)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97623
<ubotu> New bug: #97633 in malone "Assigning a bug to myself produces misleading "You have been subscribed" e-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97633
<ubotu> New bug: #97648 in malone "Two bug comments appear in the wrong order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97648
<kiko> Hobbsee!
<kiko> my favorite beta critique-r
<radix> hey why don't you like _me_
<radix> I complain about beta all the time
<ajmitch> ah, a Hobbsee 
<ubotu> New bug: #97656 in launchpad "please respond to http://bugs.launchpad.net/(\d+)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97656
<Hobbsee> heya kiko!
* Hobbsee --> out
<magicfab> kiko
<bdmurray> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> ongp
<bdmurray> Do you if it is possible to mark a bug as a duplicate with the e-mail interface to Malone?
<kiko> radix, I like you too. kinda. but you're not my favorite
<lifeless> bdmurray: hmm, help.lp.net query time...
<bdmurray> lifeless: I found the bug
<bdmurray> about that feature not exisiting
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<lifeless> argle
<lifeless> I know know about this ;)
<kiko> spiv_! time for some make lint love?
<ubotu> New bug: #97691 in launchpad "Location bar list is vertical in Internet Explorer 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97691
<spiv> kiko-zzz: the breakage was trivial.
<spiv> So I fixed it :)
<thumper> spiv: has it landed/
<thumper> ?
<spiv> thumper: it's "Now Playing..." on PQM.
<thumper> spiv: yay
<thumper> it means I can avoid getting all those reviewer responses from flacoste
<thumper> that say "this import is not used"
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> thumper: landed
<thumper> spiv: w00t
<spiv> thumper: not that ":!pyflakes %" is hard to type in vim...
<thumper> spiv: yeah I guess, but "make lint" is easy on the command line :)
<thumper> spiv: how does the make rule determine what to check?
<thumper> is it just non-committed files?
<spiv> added or modified files.
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> morning carlos
<carlos> mrevell: hey, how's going?
<mrevell> carlos: not bad thanks, you?
<carlos> fine, is still difficult for me to wake up in time after the time change, but fine ;-)
<schwuk> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> schwuk: pong
<schwuk> who runs the launchpad-users list?
<mrevell> schwuk: Me, Steve A and kiko
<schwuk> would it be possbile to get a prefix put on the subject? makes it much easier to automatically filter :)
<mrevell> schwuk: Ooooh :)
<mrevell> schwuk: There are lots of people who hate prefixes on subject lines
<mrevell> schwuk: me included :)
<schwuk> Well, you can't help being wrong! :)
<mrevell> schwuk: What mail software are you using?
<mrevell> ha
<mrevell> Oh, damn, I've got to to get to the dentist. I'll be back in 20 mins
<schwuk> I use procmail for my filtering. I know I can get it to file the l-u list as it is, but prefixes are easier
<mrevell> schwuk: I suppose we could put it to a vote.
<mooey> hum. i'm getting some duplicate bug mail from launchpad, some arrived this morning that i also had two days ago (same bug replies)
<bigjools> schwuk: In the mail headers there will be many List-xxx headers and a Sender: header.  Filter on one of those.
<bigjools> I use procmail also
<schwuk> bigjools: that's what I've used, I was just being lazy :)
<bigjools> yes, you are :)
* popey filters on List-foo, but likes having [foo
<popey> er [foo]  in subject line
* pochu uses headers with TB
<pochu> though I don't filter LP-users, since it's volume is low :)
* schwuk filters everything - easier that way...
<ubotu> New bug: #96573 in edgy-backports "/enigmaenigma package is broken in Kubuntu 6.10 backports" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96573
<kiko-zzz> if you want to see the new fully-clickable tabs in action, just shift-reload a launchpad page
<kiko-zzz> yay
<cprov> good morning !
<kiko-afk> hey cprov ole man
<cprov> kiko-afk: hi there !
<kiko-afk> how's it going?
<cprov> kiko-afk: well, spending a lot of time to fix tests in nascentupload-cataclysm
<pochu> kiko-afk: cool, looks good :)
<kiko-afk> cprov, do you need any help?
<kiko-afk> pochu, yeah, finally fixed that bong highlighting thing
<cprov> kiko-afk: i have done some changes in the NU API, like not passing logger & fsroot and it just broke-the-system.
<cprov> kiko-afk: yes, sure, if you have time this afternoon.
<kiko-afk> cprov, sure. It's not easy to not supply logger
<kiko-afk> are you sure that's a good idea?
<ubotu> New bug: #98544 in malone "Keyboard Shortcuts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98544
<cprov> kiko-afk: It looked like a good thing, but ended up creating unrelated problems, I'm afraid
<cprov> kiko-afk: but maybe I'm just getting it wrong in my code. We will see.
<kiko-afk> cprov, it's not tests that are broken but the code that's broken right?
<kiko-afk> the problems can't be all unrelated. come in the afternoon and we'll sort it out.
<cprov> kiko-afk: indeed. Ok, I will. Thanks 
<sadleder> is any of the launchpad admins in here?
* ddaa throws peanuts at kiko-afk
<SteveA> ddaa: "kiko-afk and SteveA are launchpad admins" would be a better answer
<SteveA> as it requires that someone know that kiko-afk is an admin before your comment makes any sense
<ddaa> SteveA: right
* Fujitsu notes that the submenu arrows in the breadcrumbs have gone missing in the past couple of hours.
<ubotu> New bug: #98559 in malone "Firefox does not open media without totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98559
<john> Just a small comment. The gnome bugzilla is hideous and very unfriendly(i was reporting a bug). Working with launchpad is much better. The gnome people should do something about this in my opinion.
<mooey> it could have been worse, you might have had to report a bug in a stock bugzilla :p
<john> Yeah. I have some prior experience in that. And i simply didn't report the bug. However, now i strongly believe that this entire process should be as simple as possible and as pleasant as possible for the user if you want the users to actually report the bugs instead of just giving up on the whole thing.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 11 April 2007, 20.00UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 29 Mar 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mooey> john: absolutly. just report bugs in launchpad, if needed somebody will report it upstream for you
<mooey> which also has the helpful side effect that a friendly launchpad user might scratch your itch :-)
<john> It was a bug against gnome-utils. So i asked in a few channels and they said that i should do it on the gnome bugzilla. I reported another bug in launchpad for a different issue.
<mooey> if you think that ubuntu can do something about it, launchpad is probably the best place
<john> Well, i am a big fan of distros working with upstream since users will typically use gnome through the distro itself and not use it directly. Anyway, i can understand how this is troublesome. Thank you.
<mooey> ubuntu works pretty well with upstream
<mooey> infact in a few packages in launchpad, mainly gnome-related items, upstream developers themselves will triage the bugs
<mooey> s/will/do/ - i mean, some upstream developers monitor their packages in launchpad, so we don't tend to need to report bugs upstream for those
<john> So just a question. How come i can't report again gnome-utils? Or did i miss something?
<ddaa> john: let me get this straight, you reported a bug for gnome-utils in the gnome bugzilla, and you want to report the same bug on ubuntu?
<john> ddaa: no no. First i went to launchpad to report it. But then everything was grayed out. So i asked where do i report that, and they said gnome bugzilla.
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> here's a 1 minute crash course on doing what you really mean
<ddaa> 1. find the page for gnome-utils in ubuntu feisty
<gnomefreak> john: if you cant find the package to file against use ubuntu and add your bugzilla bug link to the report after telling us about it
<ddaa> 2. file a bug there
<ddaa> 3. then tell launchpad that the bugs also occurs upstream
<ddaa> and give it the url of the bugzilla bug
<ddaa> john: the "find the package in the right distro release" bit is a bit counter intuitive at first, I'm sorry about this
<ddaa> john: makes sense?
<john> ddaa: I went to the page, and everything was grayed out. Hold on. Let me try that again.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I see
<john> ddaa: So i am now here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+package/gnome-utils and everything is grayed out.
<ddaa> I see
<john> ddaa: So i try to choose the proper one which is the i386
<ddaa> got it
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gnome-utils
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> OMG is that counter-intuitive!
<john> ddaa: I can't access that page
<gnomefreak> ddaa: your link is page not found
<gnomefreak> his link the tabs are greyed :(
<ddaa> meh?
<gnomefreak> file it against ubuntu and someone will change it ;)
<ddaa> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/ works for me!
<gnomefreak> ddaa: OOPS-453BA24
<ddaa> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+filebug
<ddaa> THAT should work damnit
<gnomefreak> OOPS-453BC15  
<ddaa> !!!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> you know what
<gnomefreak> its not grabbing full url :(
<gnomefreak> damn irssi
<gnomefreak> works for me now
<ddaa> gnomefreak: so please file a bug on your irc client or terminal emulator...
<ddaa> grrrr....
<gnomefreak> john: remove the beta part of link if your not using beta LP and you should beable to get there
<ddaa> sorry, the file bug page is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+filebug
<ddaa> john: and please file a bug about it being way too hard to file a bug on an ubuntu package...
<john> ddaa: For me, when i try to login. it says restricted site. Ah ok....where do i do that?
<gnomefreak> bbl i have to think :(
<john> gnomefreak: Ok. It worked for that URL.
<gnomefreak> john: use the link he gave you without beta in it
<ddaa> workrave
<john> gnomefreak: I did. And it worked.
<ubotu> New bug: #98583 in launchpad "link to complicated bug form illegible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98583
<ubotu> New bug: #98585 in launchpad "No tag list on bug edit form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98585
<totalwormage> ls
<totalwormage> >_<
<totalwormage> hi all
<totalwormage> i would like to report a small typo in launchpad :] 
<totalwormage> it's the url on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+package/ktorrent
<Hobbsee> heya kiko-afk!!!
<Flux--> hay
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: what'd you want me for earlier?
<gnomefreak> the link is wrong on that page too
<mooey> totalwormage: where is the typo
<Fujitsu> mooey: I don't think i. is a valid domain name.
<totalwormage> mooey: it's the link, the url it says 'http:/i/' instead of 'http://' :] 
<mooey> Fujitsu: so it isn't :-)
<mooey> totalwormage: if you'd like to report a bug, https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+filebug is the best place to file it
<mooey> erk
<mooey> remove beta from the url >_>
<totalwormage> :]  so i can file bugs in launchpad on launchpad? :] 
<mooey> totalwormage: you can, yea, but the bug isn't in launchpad, that url comes from the package itself
<totalwormage> ahhh, so i see :] 
<totalwormage> great! :p
<totalwormage> thanks
<mooey> thanks for reporting it, totalwormage 
<totalwormage> no problem :p
<Flux--> hello, I need help with launchpad I want to star translation team for a new language, I send email to rosetta@launchpad.net but I have no answer
<matsubara> carlos, danilo_ ^
<carlos> Flux--: I have it in my TODO list, don't worry. Will try to get it done later today
<danilo_> Flux--: rosetta@launchpad.net is receiving a lot of email, and I am a bit behind on it
<Flux--> danilo_, thank you, i will wait :D
<bersace> Hi all
<bersace> I want to rename gnomescan to gnome-scan
<bersace> http://launchpad.net/gnomescan
<bersace> but i can't
<bersace> how to ?
<bersace> i also want to change the svn source
<bersace> i migrate gnome-scan from gna to gnome.org
<bersace> how to ?
<ubotu> New bug: #98606 in rosetta "german translation bug in pacman description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98606
<bersace> sadleder: ;)
<Kuhrscher> Hi, how long does it usually take atm untill a user upload of of po file is imported to Rosetta?
<Kuhrscher> Or do they have to be approved manually?
<danilo_> Kuhrscher: if the user is authorised translator, then it needs no automatic approval, and the time it takes depends on whether there are other things waiting to be imported
<danilo_> Kuhrscher: when there aren't other things waiting to be imported, it takes between 10 and 20 minutes
<Kuhrscher> I uploaded some desktop-* files a few days ago...
<danilo_> s/automatic approval/manual approval/
<danilo_> Kuhrscher: there are around 21000 files to be imported at the moment, and we are processing files from March 26th at the moment
<Kuhrscher> As a member of a translation team I am an authorized translator, right?
<Kuhrscher> Ahh, ok. So I will keep waiting ;-)
<danilo_> Kuhrscher: we have plans to improve this by prioritizing manual uploads (most of these are from Ubuntu packages)
<Kuhrscher> That would be great...
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, it was just to say hi!
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: :D
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: heya!
<kiko-afk> I fixed the tabs yesterday
<kiko-afk> did you see that?
<Rinchen> kiko-afk, I did ;-) 
<kiko-afk> Rinchen, I hear you see everything, though.
<Rinchen> All-seeing, mostly, All-knowing - far from it. :-) 
<kiko-afk> SteveA, should we have this meeting thing?
<ubotu> New bug: #98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614
<SteveA> it is indeed
<SteveA> that tim
<SteveA> e
<SteveA> again
<SteveA> Welcome
<SteveA> to the weekly Launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> for the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about launchpad development
<SteveA> who is here today?
<mrevell> me
<cprov> me
<jtv> me
<barry> me
<BjornT> me
<salgado> me
<sinzui> me?
<kiko> me
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> acting envoy for jml, thumper and spiv
<bac> me
<flacoste> me
<Rinchen> me
<matsubara> me
<bigjools> me
<mthaddon> me
<danilo_> me
<totalwormage> me
<carlos> me
<mpt> me
<statik> me
<SteveA> hi totalwormage.  welcome to the meeting.
<kiko> what a cool nick totalwormage 
<carlos> jtv: ping
<jtv> carlos: pong
<carlos> oh, sorry, I didn't see your 'me' line
<carlos> :-P
<totalwormage> kiko: thanks
<jtv> carlos: too fast for ya
<kiko> stealth jtv
<SteveA> today's agenda:
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt/joey)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> also, welcome to jtv 
<SteveA> jamesh sends apologies, he can't make the meeting today
<SteveA> thanks for acting as lp-bzr team envoy again, ddaa
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week
<jtv> SteveA: thx
<SteveA> jtv is jeroen.  he's working on the translations parts of launchpad, along with carlos and danilo_ 
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> I'm not up to date again
<danilo_> behind again
<stub> me
<flacoste> up to date
<bigjools> up to date
<stub> up to date
<bac> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<barry> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<kiko> I sent some but missed many
<jtv> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<sinzui> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<ddaa> <jml> Not up to date, at Sydney Bazaar sprint.
<ddaa> <thumper> Up to date
<ddaa> spiv did not mention it, but does not appear up do date
<mthaddon> up to date
<carlos> I owe two weeks of reports and started again this Monday
<statik> up to date
<cprov> not up to date, started again yesterday
<mrevell> I'm behind on a few days - sorry, will catch up after meeting.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * carlos
<SteveA>  * cprov
<SteveA>  * danilos
<kiko> but in my defense I fixed the tabs.
<SteveA>  * kiko
<mpt> up to date
<SteveA>  * spiv
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> no improvers this week
<SteveA> well done to all those who are up to date
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to ask Tom to attend these meetings
<stub> did
<SteveA> mthaddon: hi
<mthaddon> here :)
<SteveA> welcome mthaddon 
<mthaddon> SteveA: thx
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''', '''Rinchen''' and '''SteveA''' to discuss:
<SteveA>   * getting a database interruption to cause a Retry in the app servers
<SteveA> we had a brief irc discussion iirc
<SteveA> I don't know how this work is prioritised in jamesh's todo list though
<SteveA>   * new code baseline for scripts
<SteveA> stub: you're rolling this out tomorrow, right?
<stub> Yes
<ddaa> Roll baby roll!
<SteveA>  * '''mrevell''' to update the course of action in bug 89183
<ubotu> Malone bug 89183 in launchpad "beta URLs don't redirect to production if person is not in beta team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89183
<SteveA>  * '''mrevell''' and '''Rinchen''' to see if someone wants to fix bug 89183 on FiF
<Rinchen> no takers
<SteveA> no problem
<mrevell> SteveA: Bug updated as requested
<SteveA> we'll look at getting someone to do it next week
<Rinchen> I'll double check to ensure that bug is on the priority list
<Rinchen> for FiF
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 94164, 97440 and 98614
<ubotu> Malone bug 94164 in launchpad "Adding a team with only deactivated members to another team crashes." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94164
<ubotu> Malone bug 97440 in launchpad "Librarian is not thread safe" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97440 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<ubotu> Malone bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614
<matsubara> salgado, thanks for remembering me of bug 94164. Would you take it? :)
<matsubara> Who should work on bug 97440? spiv?
<matsubara> oh, stub took it already
<matsubara> BjornT, can you take 98614?
<kiko> and it was just landed
<salgado> matsubara, probably not. I already have plenty of stuff for the upcoming weeks
<kiko> I heard it on the radio
<kiko> matsubara, there's this disturbing oops crash bug 98614
<BjornT> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done. here. I can take care of 94164 with salgado's help :)
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt/joey)
<mpt> This week Joey begins doing the bug report, thanks to him for taking over this task
<kiko> matsubara, and bug 98614?
<ubotu> Malone bug 98614 in malone "Edit a bug and add the same tag twice causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98614
<Rinchen> my pleasure
<Rinchen> Bug #30602 - kiko - 2006-02-06 - Rosetta, Critical, in progress - Lots of OOPSes
<ubotu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<matsubara> kiko: BjornT agreed to take it
<kiko> oh, misread, shutting up.
<Rinchen> kiko, I believe you said you needed some help from salgado on this one?
<salgado> me?
<kiko> Rinchen, nah, I have a branch and am working on it, but have been working on the new UI as well so it's been slowish
* Rinchen is checking. His bad memory and all..
<Rinchen> kiko, no blockers then, correct?
<Rinchen> Bug #46982 - danilo - 2006-05-27 - Rosetta, Critical, not started - Infrastructure issues - Blocked on Firefox import which should be completed next week.
<ubotu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Rinchen> danilo_, danilos - status still correct?
<kiko> Rinchen, yeah.
<danilo_> Rinchen: yeah
<Rinchen> thank you
<Rinchen> Bug #84326 - mpt - 2007-02-09 - UI, Critical, in progress - Blocking hackergotchi work
<ubotu> Malone bug 84326 in launchpad "/+search, /products, /people, etc obscure search field and should have their own layout" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84326 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<Rinchen> mpt, how are you faring with this one?
<mpt> As you can see, it's Fix Released :-)
<Rinchen> :-) Just checking
<Rinchen> I'll remove that then from list. 
<Rinchen> who's responsible for the hackergotchi work that needs to happen next?
<mpt> salgado is the hackergotchimeister
<SteveA> mark has a branch landing soon on that
<Rinchen> Thank you. :-)  Ensuring he's aware he can resume work that was blocked.
<Rinchen> Bug #86171
<ubotu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<Rinchen> assigned to Spiv.
<ddaa> <spiv> no news on this, because I have been bazaar sprinting :(
<Rinchen> Thanks for the relay
<Rinchen> Bug #90384
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> assigned to Jamesh
<Rinchen> I unfortunately have no status on that one. I'll send an email to james today.
<Rinchen> I know he's been busy this week.
<Rinchen> 4 left
<Rinchen> Bug #92484 - jml - 2007-03-15 - BZR Integration, Critical, in progess
<ubotu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> <jml> Bug 92484. Fixes for this are in three branches in BjornT's review queue. Reviews are progressing well. Once they're done will talk w/ lifeless or stub to get them landed.
<ddaa> also pending a review from me for the cscvs changes
<Rinchen> excellent, thanks
<Rinchen> Bug #44 - danilo - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, not started - Was blocked until about 6 March. Expecting to start 1st week in April.
<danilo_> Rinchen: still no change on the status there
<Rinchen> ok, thank you sir
<Rinchen> Bug #46 - carlos - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, in progress - waiting on review. This bug was reopened.
<carlos> Rinchen: script reviewed by stuart and checked on carbon
<carlos> Rinchen: I should validate the data later today and request a run on production on Friday or Monday
<carlos> so we can close the bug
<Rinchen> excellent. Thank you for catching this and reopening the bug
<Rinchen> last one
<Rinchen> Bug #112 - Unassigned - 2005-01-31 - Rosetta, High, not started - Promoted to high priority last September
<ubotu> Malone bug 112 in rosetta "Search for packages per language" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112
<carlos> nothing done 
<Rinchen> Sounds like jtv 's first project ;-) 
* jtv has some assigned already, thank you
* Rinchen laughs. 
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll continue to monitor 112 
<Rinchen> we'll see what we can do to get it started in the next few weeks.
<Rinchen> That ends the bug report
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> there are no new propsed bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Staging system is still not having its database updated daily while Tom plays with it.
<stub> I will be landing database patches onto the mainline and the production branches tomorrow, and pushing them out to production. I think all the pending db patches are benign enough that I shouldn't have any trouble landing them on your behalf. Downtime should be less than 10 mins.
<stub> There will likely be another update on Monday, but it will involve no downtime as it only involves restarting the Launchpad app servers with new code and templates.
<stub> Nothing else to report
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA> anything new to report?
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> thank you
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Issues raised in yesterday's users meeting were: "tag changes are not logged in a bug's activity log" and "when marking a bug as a duplicate, its annoying to have to go back to the original bug report and add a comment that it's a duplicate".
<mrevell> The person that raised said he's also raise them on launchpad-users
<mrevell> So I post them here to alert you only.
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<mrevell> That's all from me on that.
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<kiko> why do you need to add a comment that it's a duplicate?
<mrevell> I haven't produced the buzz report yet due to other work commitments. I may produce a bumper one next week, instead.
<SteveA> kiko: discussion of that is on the mailing list
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> I need to get to that folder ;-(
<SteveA> mrevell: one note, zope3 is now using launchpad for bug tracking
* SteveA welcomes any zope3 developers here
<ddaa> cheers
<barry> w00t
<mrevell> SteveA: Ah, cool :)
<radix> SteveA: they've fully switched now? awesome
<SteveA> zope3
<matsubara> mrevell: the first issue is bug 56630
<ubotu> Malone bug 56630 in malone "Tag changes are not recorded in the activity log" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56630 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<SteveA> we'll talk with them about other zope projects in due course
<mrevell> matsubara: thanks
<radix> SteveA: sure
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, some new pages for Steve, random fixes and code review
<salgado> TODO: More random fixes, code review and some remaining shipit work
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: launchpad marketing microsite, reviews, bug fixes
<flacoste> TODO: launchpad marketing microsite, write specs
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: bzr 0.15rc2 porting, disallowed bad URLs on branch rego form, improved sftp auth errors, auto bug branch spec & bzr plugin.
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: finish bzr plugin
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: Waiting on review for bzr 0.15rc2 porting branches and some discussion on rollout.
<statik> DONE: recruiting, preparations for london sprint, reviewing db schema
<statik> TODO: design audit table, more sprint preparations, work with customers
<statik> Blocked: no
<matsubara> DONE: triage, checked oops, fixed oops bugs;
<ddaa> <spiv> DONE: sprint: almost all bzr smart server tests passing, reviews, fixed make lint :)
<ddaa> <spiv> TODO: smart server, reviews
<ddaa> <spiv> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, management, ui work
<SteveA> TODO: management, ui work
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<bac> DONE: more file mgmt UI work, recruiting, prepare for London sprint, 
<bac> TODO: prepare for London sprint, changes to bug attachment
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<sinzui> DONE: bugs
<sinzui> TODO: Unsupported Question report, Retarget answer requests
<sinzui> BLOCKED: NO
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. landed all my reviewed branches. made it possible to
<barry> DONE: mbox branch, bug 90118, bug 5193, mm ready for sourcecode, mm build branch
<BjornT> file security bugs via the normal +filebug page.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix more bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<barry> TODO: land mm in sourcecode, land mm build branch, finish work on mm monkeypatching, spend some time on xmlrpc
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Malone bug 90118 in launchpad "Launchpad bug emails need Precedence header" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90118 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: scanner-email branch is now past review, dbschema refactoring  is finished, worked on identifying and documenting the private branch use cases.
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: land scanner-email, get dbschema refactoring reviewed, and get back on track with private branches.
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Malone bug 5193 in launchpad "PGP verification email should include instructions in unencrypted part" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5193 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<bigjools> DONE: bug fixing 43115 and  48735, nothing landed yet. 43115 review in process
<bigjools> TODO: land 43115, continue working with cprov on 48735
<bigjools> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: More import queue approvals, bug #46 data migration, bug #70074 review, reduced the noise of poimport script, firefox import/exports, prepared some improvements on Feisty lang packs exports, bug #96481 (vhost fixes), Finish LanguageAdministration spec implementation
<carlos> TODO: Finish LanguageAdministration spec implementation, Firefox Support, new poimport infrastructure spec.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<ubotu> Malone bug 46 in rosetta ""special symbols" when people copy-paste text from original to translation" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70074 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 96481 in rosetta "Virtual hosting for translation pages is broken" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96481 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<danilo_> DONE: fought with feisty upgrade, apparently laptop memory busted, done very little during the stretch
<danilo_> TODO: push ooo migration script, UI fix, translation search, lots of bugfixing, licensing, helptexts
<danilo_> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: small supermirror improvements, fix cscvs for feisty, start unbreaking importd test environment
<ddaa> TODO: review jml's automatic-bug-branch-links and cscvs changes, basic importd oops support
<ddaa> BLOCKED: spiv reply on vcs-import-sync-status
<stub> TODO: OpenID
<stub> DONE: Odds and sods
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> <jamesh> DONE: code review, simple script success monitoring, bug imports, Bazaar sprint
<mrevell> DONE: Visited London office, working on microsite and tour, working on general marketing things (portinari).
<mrevell> TODO: Get microsite/tour into shape with flacoste, more general marketing stuff.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> <jamesh> TODO: code review, Bazaar sprint (friday), bug imports, database disconnect handling.
<SteveA> <jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: finished and landed page layout work; bug fixes
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing, helping julian, nu-cataclysm review
<cprov> TODO: nu-catclysm landing 
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TODO: reimplement the help panel; review specs and templates for new UI
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> TODO: prepare three sentences for next week :)
* bigjools thanks cprov :)
<kiko> DONE: fix fix fix bugs. work on rosetta blocker. some code reviews.  coordinate portinari
<kiko> TODO: finish this rosetta work god damn it, more coordination
<kiko> BLOCKED: amazon won't let me send people CDs
<SteveA> kiko: enhancement for shipit?
<kiko> fucking busted crap site
<mpt> kiko, what can we do to unblock you? Send heavies around to the Amazon offices?
<jtv> DONE: lots of setting up
<SteveA> I want to send 45 Ubuntu CDs and 1 queens of the stone age
<jtv> TODO: get stuck in
<jtv> BLOCKED: until my rsync of the source tree completes
<kiko> the raveonettes is the name of the CD
<ddaa> kiko: in that vein: BLOCKED: ordered new thinkpad, but still have no reply from the shop.
<kiko> and I may just fuck the RIAA and send people OGGs
<danilo_> kiko is probably just talking about the Amazon river which is flooding Sao Carlos ;)
<mpt> Eh, you can blame the RIAA for many things, but not for that
<barry> kiko: that's the spirit!  support independent musicians :)
<kiko> that's like 3000km from here
<danilo_> kiko: as niemeyer would say, "quite close" :)
<bigjools> RIAA has jurisdiction in Brazil? :)
<kiko> mpt, I'm not blaming the RIAA, but they are getting the finger when I choose to mail oggs to people
<SteveA> "A" for America
<ddaa> kiko: what you mean like Sydney is not the capital of Australia?
<SteveA> of which Brasil is a part
<barry> bigjools: they have jurisdiction EVERYWHERE
<SteveA> I think we're all done
<bigjools> barry: they *think* they do, that's the problem....
<mpt> Sydney is the capital of Australia, unless you're in Australia
<SteveA> Thank you everyone
* barry hears a knock on his door
<danilo_> bigjools: amazon probably doesn't allow paying with cc's from Brazil (or Serbia, as far as I know)
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> ddaa, it's the babe capital of australia and that's all I care about
<flacoste> mthaddon: ping
<mthaddon> flacoste: pong
<ddaa> kiko: I thought that was Montreal...
<kiko> danilo_, of course it does. that's ridiculous!
<mthaddon> can someone add me to LP devs group on Launchpad - currently can't see some LP bugs
<bac> http://wiki.zope.org/zope3/FrontPage  -- note "Issue Collector" points to launchpad
<kiko> mthaddon, how much will you pay me?
<barry> bigjools: indeed
<flacoste> mthaddon: will you be able to set staging to run my marketing-microsite branch for this afternoon's review (18UTC?)
<mthaddon> I'll owe you a beer?
<jtv> Yay!  My rsync finished
<kiko> mthaddon, hmmm. okay. give the beer to stub.
<danilo_> kiko: it does allow for using different ship to and billing address? I don't think it does that for Serbia at least :(
<kiko> danilo_, yeah, no problem with that.
<mthaddon> flacoste: will try, but not sure as it'll be my first setup - will check with stub if it's a blocker and get his help
<mthaddon> kiko: will do :)
<kiko> done.
<mthaddon> kiko: thx!
<stub> mthaddon: I'll be around a bit if you need me
<danilo_> kiko: well, I guess you are more 'World' than Serbia then (not that I am surprised)
<kiko> mthaddon, (stub is referring to the beer I think)
<kiko> danilo_, there's room in the office for serbians...
<mthaddon> sounds about right :)
<stub> mthaddon: And Steve has done similar updates too
<mthaddon> stub: ok, thanks
<danilo_> kiko: heh, I'd consider if Brazilians kept their eating knives at home :P
<danilo_> kiko: btw, with the nice weather coming up, I'm planning on getting a bike, so I'll bother you later so you can give me some hints what to look out for
<kiko> danilo_, they were hungry. in so carlos there is more food
<kiko> danilo_, sure thing. road or mountain?
<danilo_> kiko: more asai? :)
<bac> kiko are you a roadie too?
<danilo_> kiko: mostly road, should take some mounting rides (i.e. not the track bike with thin tires)
<danilo_> and roads in Belgrade are quite a lot like mountains
<kiko> bac, yeah, I mostly train on the road because it's easier to ride in-target and not waste time
<kiko> I ride the mountain bikes at most three times a week
<bac> and your racing is mtb or cross?
<jtv> you guys should see Holland...  flattest country in the world!
<kiko> bac, mtb mostly. I do some road races when they are convenient or special
<kiko> like I raced the gran fondo last year which was 160km around the coasline
<kiko> coastline
<kiko> but I'm a better mountain biker than road biker
<kiko> and there are not a lot of road races with long climbs here 
<kiko> so being more of a climber than a sprinter..
<danilo_> kiko: that's because you're so fat, dude, you must like going downhills most :P
<bac> how is the traffic in brazil towards bikers?  
<kiko> bac, average. in-city it's not very good but we have lots of good roads around where I live
<kiko> and the roads are wide and smooth
<bac> nice...  
<kiko> the trails are killer!
<bac> tx had wide road but hostile drivers.  nc has no shoulder and only moderately hostile drivers.  :(
<kiko> but there is not one flat section in so carlos, which means it's not easy to get a rest
<kiko> bac, but tx has armstrong and that's made an impact everywhere
<kiko> I think things have improved a lot over the past years with greater tour visibility world-wide
<bac> kiko: well, he's not really from texas.  he's from austin.  :)
<kiko> interesting what good PR can do
<kiko> so I hear ;)
<mthaddon> stub: ping
<mthaddon> -> #launchpad-code
<bigjools> bac: my friend in Austin would be interested to hear that :)
<bac> oh, i think your friend would understand.
<bigjools> well actually he's in round rock
<bigjools> maybe that makes all the difference :)
<bac> does he work for Mr. Dell?
<bigjools> no - some defence contractor
<bigjools> he used to work for Nasa in Houston
<bigjools> got me loads of tours inside Mission Control :D
<kiko> baby killer contracts
<bigjools> and I played around in the astronauts' training hangar with the Shuttle mock-ups.
<bac> bigjools: very neat
<bigjools> no kidding!
<Rinchen> jtv,  are you still awake? :-) 
<TeTeT> can all bugs reported for products registered with canonical-salesforce be made private please?
<baegle> I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to stop getting emails about bugs from launchpad. To the best of my knowledge, I'm not subscribed to them. What do I have to do to stop getting these emails?
<Hobbsee> baegle: you in a team that's subscribed to them?
<Hobbsee> or a bugs mailing list?
<baegle> I have no idea how to tell
<baegle> My personal page says I'm not a member of any teams
<Rinchen> baegle, what's your launchpad id?
<baegle> Beagle
<salgado> baegle, https://beta.launchpad.net/~beagle/+subscribedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Rejected&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.status_upstream=&field.
<salgado> status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=
<salgado> oh, crap
<salgado> baegle, you're subscribed to https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/23813
<ubotu> Malone bug 23813 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "fglrx driver crashes on older ATi cards" [Medium,Fix released]  
<salgado> baegle, you reported it, actually
<kiko> heh
* Rinchen needs to remember to do the advanced search next time.
<Rinchen> Thanks salgado 
<mooey> in the beta, what 'relates' a bug to me? posting in it?
<kiko> mooey, what do you mean?
<salgado> mooey, no. only bugs you're subscribed to or bugs that are assigned to you
<mooey> right, so its a combination of +assignedbugs and +subscribedbugs, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #98650 in launchpad "[beta]  huge text size when confirmed that my email changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98650
<baegle> salgado: I submitted that bug. But it seems that the bug was reported as a dupe and linked to other bugs. I now get emails regarding bugs: 94866, 95175, 96553, 97386, 72018, 91758, 96762, 96817, 95617, 91804, 73348, 77423.....(more)
<kiko> baegle, heh. welcome to bugville usa
<baegle> If I can't resolve this, I'm going to change me email address to something that will bounce, and probably be more reluctant to report further bugs or contribute to existing ones. How can I resolve this?
<salgado> baegle, so, your launchpad name is al-vazquez?
<baegle> Ah, yeah
<salgado> you said it was beagle, so I thought you were https://launchpad.net/~beagle
<baegle> It tells me I'm Beagle(al-vazquez)
<baegle> as well as Beagle2 (on the wiki)
<baegle> wasn't exactly sure how to answer your question, so I gave it my best guess. =P
<kiko> baegle, just unsubscribe from the dupe.
<kiko> baegle, or, if you like, filter the email on X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale
<salgado> kiko, he can't unsubscribe --he's the reporter
<kiko> salgado, sure he can unsubscribe. reporters are just regular subscribers.
<salgado> really?
<baegle> I'm not subscribed to bug 96817
<ubotu> Malone bug 96817 in firefox "[edgy]  firefox crash (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96817 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<kiko> this not bugzilla.
<ubotu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<kiko> yes, really. we designed it this way from the start.
<salgado> baegle, so, all you need to do is to unsubscribe from bug 92132
<ubotu> Malone bug 92132 in firefox "Intense JavaScript crash (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92132 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<kiko> baegle, just visit bug 72018 and click on unsubscribe
<salgado> baegle, forget about the 72018 one --the bug which is causing all this is the 92132
<salgado> or not?
<salgado> kiko, does he need to unsubscribe from the dupe or from the non-dupe one?
<kiko> salgado, we provided dupe subscribers with a shortcut 
<kiko> so he can just click unsubscribe on the dupe master
<baegle> yeah, wow, OK, thanks, I had no idea I had to trace the bugs back up through to unsubscribe. I was trying to go to every bug I got an email for and I couldn't unsubscribe from them. I must have missed 72018
<salgado> baegle, all notifications you got should mention the 72018 one
<kiko> baegle, you can unsubscribe from the dupe "master" or from the duplicate you are directly subscribed to
<baegle> salgado: I didn't actually open the emails, I just pulled the bug numbers, tried to unsubscribe and couldn't, checked my personal pages. I was pretty lost, but I also wasn't trying hard enough it would seem.
<baegle> Thank you again
<kiko> baegle, with the new UI, we'll have X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale headers
<kiko> so you'll be able to filter there
<kiko> flacoste, mrevell: ping
<mrevell> kiko: pong
<flacoste> kiko: pong
<kiko> wow
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<LaserJock> carlos: ping, regarding edubuntu-doc templates. No rush, but I'm not positive where to look to see if they made it.
<carlos> LaserJock: not yet done, sorry
<LaserJock> carlos: np, it's just my first time dealing with .pots
<carlos> usually we do it quite fast, but right now I'm a bit busy, that's all
<ubotu> New bug: #98675 in rosetta "Lorsque je "boot" j'ai toujours pci bug #81[4943599] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98675
<beuno> that but seems wrong on so many levels...
<Rinchen> beuno, only if it you change "boot" to "rosetta"  ;-) 
<beuno> hahah
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<ubotu> New bug: #98712 in malone "Tags should only be displayed in sidebar if they are used within queried package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98712
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> is ^^ perhaps a dup of 59154 or 66841 ?
<kiko> yeah, I think so
<LaserJock> there's a few "don't show *all* tags" kind of bugs, basically seems like it needs tag context
<shirish> hi all
<shirish> anybody up?
<kiko> no
<shirish> kiko: hi
<kiko> what's up
<shirish> kiko: I'm a newbie to launchpad, how do I write a bug, I want a newer driver from x.org, is this a valid bug request or not?
<kiko> it is a valid bug request, though it may have been filed already. start at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<shirish> kiko: I'm there now, I searched but there doesn't seem to be a bug request for newer version of the pre-release driver & xorg.core so how should I go about filing it, it's a feature/functionality request
<kiko> sure thing, go ahead
<shirish> kiko: good thing I tried up couple of more keywords & it seems somebody has already filed a bug report asking for this feature. Is there a way to vote for it?
<shirish> kiko: this is the feature request/bug-report https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> shirish, good job
<shirish> kiko: I didn't file tht, somebody already had filed it & he has done a good job of it :)
<kiko> ah, cool
<kiko> shirish, there's no "me too" feature right now, but subscribe to the bug and it will be noticed
* Rinchen votes for voting. :-) 
<Rinchen> sadly, my vote doesn't count.
* Rinchen laughs.
<kiko> voting is really controversial
<kiko> after years of experience with it in bugzilla
<kiko> I think voting is close to useless unless done in a way which doesn't encourage whining
<beuno> kiko: no comment, just a "+1 vote"?
* Rinchen pokes Martin.
<kiko> the problem with voting is that it's a counter that people think should influence the direction of the project
<beuno> :D  should of read a lil but more, hehe
<kiko> but that's not necessarily true
<kiko> for instance, you might have 1000 users voting for something which leadership decides not to do
<beuno> kiko: but wouldn't that give the devs an *idea* of what's being more annoying to users?
<kiko> and then people come in and say "this bug has 213232
<kiko> votes!"
<kiko> beuno, subscriptions already give us that.
<kiko> and duplicates.
<LaserJock> and forums ;-)
<Rinchen> I think when properly implemented for bugs, and possible features, it does express the popularity of a particular entry. 
<beuno> well, you can always ignore it, at least you know about it...
<kiko> I think a "me too" is interesting because it gives us a better idea of what users /are affected/ by the bug.
<kiko> beuno, it's hard to ignore fervorous bugmail, believe me
<beuno> LaserJock: don't get me started on launchpad <> forum integration cause I won't stop  :p
<Rinchen> kiko, for the purposes of my previous email, a "me too" would work :-) 
<Rinchen> beuno, there's integr......er.... *bites tounge*
<beuno> what what what what?
<kiko> a me too is different from voting in that it doesn't contribute to a count
<shirish> kiko, Rinchen: by mistake I also subscribed to another bug, how do I remove it, only through e-mail or is there another way?
<kiko> it's just a way of having you register what bugs affect you
<kiko> shirish, click on Unsubscribe
<Rinchen> beuno, that was a joke ;-)   I'm powered by caffeine and no sleep today :-)
<Rinchen> shirish, find the bug in question and there will be an unsubscribe action
<beuno> Rinchen: I've been hurt before   :(
<shirish> Got tht guys, it did the subscribe thing but didn't refresh the options, when I manually refreshed the page, the option was there & I unsubscribed, thnx guys
<beuno> I even coded part of what was needed to get the forums displaying bug info, but I never got an answer from ryan...
* Rinchen claims ignorance when it comes to the forums.
<Rinchen> I know the lead folks from UDS MTV, that's about it.
<shirish> I'm very much affected by the bug I subscribed to, in fact made a longish post at ubuntuforums, now the only thing left is to give this link so people can subscribe to tht bug also in the hopes tht people affected with tht bug will make something happen
<Rinchen> beuno, how's UWN coming along for this week?
<beuno> Rinchen: a bit behind other weeks, but nothing that won't be solved in the next days  :D
<shirish> guys, shouldn't there be a subscription page or something, which tells what bugs u have subscribed to?
<beuno> shirish: check your launchpad profile
<kiko> shirish, you mean launchpad.net/~shirish/+subscribedbugs ?
<ubotu> New bug: #98732 in launchpad "Uploading an icon without file extension raises AssertionError" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98732
<carlos> good night!
<LaserJock> good night carlos 
<shirish> kiko, beuno, thnx for your suggestion
<carlos> LaserJock: the import queue is a bit busy right now, handlind post beta files
<shirish> my work here is complete, added a comment to the bug, subscribed to the bug 
<carlos> LaserJock: so edubuntu templates will take a bit more to be imported...
<kiko> cool
<shirish> can anybody look at my comment & see if I've missed out anything or everything is cool
<carlos> cheers
<shirish> it's here at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213/comments/4
<beuno> shirish: welcome, g'night
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info]  
<shirish> one more thing guys, ubotu says the bug needs more info. what info. is required, can anybody help me?
<Lumiere> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LaserJock> lol
* Lumiere kicks ubotu 
<Lumiere> anyways... it sees bug and a number
<Lumiere> and loads the LP data for the bug
<Lumiere> and displays it
<Lumiere> it will be reviewed at some point and the status updated
<Lumiere> or a comment added asking for more info
<shirish> Lumiere: I know tht, I was telling if somebody can help me find this need info. thing on the bug-report, I'll be happy to give as much as possible so tht the feature-request is done
<Lumiere> shirish: the person who marked it as needing info will say if/what you need to add
<shirish> Lumiere: will tht request come to my e-mail or where?
<Lumiere> heh
<Lumiere> shirish: it would be a comment to the bug
<Lumiere> which should be emailed to the address you registered for LP with
<shirish> ok thnx, would have to whitelist it then, it would come at @launchpad.com right?
<Lumiere> I would whitelist *@bugs.launchpad.net and bounces@canonical.com
<Lumiere> if you can do some regex in whitelists
<shirish> ok cool, thnx doing it right now
<Lumiere> all the ?@ for bugs.launchpad
<Lumiere> are the bug number
<shirish> I'm using gmail so don't know if regex is allowed there or not
* shirish hits myself on head with a baseball bat
* shirish hits himself on head with a baseball hat
<shirish> I just made 2 filters tht should cover it 
<Lumiere> off to a folder?
<shirish> in gmail, you can create fiter just a label, starring so easy to see :)
<Lumiere> yea
<shirish> and the first comment has already come in, time to test it :)
<jen> i am trying to confirm my openpgp key. i don't know how to decrypt the email i have received
<jen> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<LaserJock> jen: so you have a gpg key? and have decrypted anything with it before?
<jen> just got the key this evening.  all i have done is put my fingerprint in and received an email
<LaserJock> jen: you should be able to run gpg --decrypt on the contents of the email
<LaserJock> jen: btw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto is very helpful
<jen> sorry for being dense but do you mean in the terminal?  if so then do I copy the email and paste it after the gpg --decrypt?
<LaserJock> jen: yes, in a terminal, but copy and past it into a file and then run gpg --decrypt <file> where <file> is the name of the file
<jen> hmm, did that but it doesn't like my passphrase.  is it the whole of what is written on launchpad?
<jen> scrap that, just realised what the passphrase was and i have the email decrypted.  Thank you so much for your help
<LaserJock> jen: no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #98767 in launchpad "Upstream alioth bug url incorrectly detected as Sourceforge url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98767
<ubotu> New bug: #98771 in launchpad "Fill in bottom pixel of person icon" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98771
#launchpad 2007-03-30
<doko> should I report a bug, if the stylesheet isn't correctly loaded, and the page looks messy?
<beuno> doko: yes, with as much information as possible
<doko> beuno: well, it's not reproducible ... even reloading makes the stylesheet appear
<beuno> doko: konqueror?
<doko> no, standard ubuntu firefox
<beuno> well, it's a glitch in your system then probably
<beuno> if you can reproduce it again, then report it please
<jamesh> doko: there is an intermittent bug where firefox receives zero length replies to some requests
<jamesh> doko: that is probably what you are seeing
<doko> jamesh: should that be reported as a firefox issue?
<jamesh> doko: I'm not sure it is a firefox issue -- I think it is specific to our site
<doko> hmm, ok. fortunately it's a known issue
<pochu> jamesh: doko has a different issue than the bin file... which is that the page loads, but without the css, which makes the page looks really ugly
<pochu> doko: I also have that issue, but it's not very frequently
<jamesh> pochu: I think it's the same issue, but occuring when loading CSS or javascript rather than the main page
<pochu> well, then fixing it will fix the 3 problems :)
<pochu> I have all them :(
<doko> jamesh: interesting? on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/2.2.0-0ubuntu2 I get the stylecheet, but not on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-l10n/2.2.0-0ubuntu2
<pochu> doko: aren't you using the beta?
<pochu> I have the stylesheet in both pages, though I'm with the beta
<doko> no beta
<doko> anyway, good night
<jamesh> doko: consistently?
<jamesh> doko: I haven't found a consistent way to trigger the problem (if it fails on one load, it passes the next time, etc)
<doko> jamesh: you're right, a reload may fix it :-(
<lcampagn> Anybody else having a hard time logging in to launchpad?
<spiv> lcampagn: it's working ok for me.
<lcampagn> When I try to log in, I just get the login screen again. No wrong password error message, just a fresh login screen.
<zyga> I cannot access bug pages that are filed for my package
<zyga> there are non-closed bugs around but the bug page says there are none
<zyga> bah I got it 
<zyga> pages for specific release (feisty) do not contain bugs listed in the distro
<zyga> that's not so good really - there are 3 places one can report a bug
<zyga> 1) to a product
<zyga> 2) to ubuntu source
<zyga> 3) to ubuntu source for a specific release
<ubotu> New bug: #98826 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse urls are long and confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98826
<ubotu> New bug: #98828 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse source listings don't contain line number anchors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98828
<ubotu> New bug: #98867 in launchpad-bazaar "LP shows the http:// URL for branches that haven't been published yet." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98867
<dneary> hi
<carlos> morning
<LaserJock> morning
<LaserJock> I'm guessing it's time for me to go to bed
<LaserJock> I've say good night and good morning to carlos in the same day
<carlos> LaserJock: ;-)
<LaserJock> good night all :-)
<sadleder> hi, anyone here able to do a rename of a launchpad product
<sadleder> ?
<carlos> sadleder: If you are the owner, you should be able to do it
<sadleder> carlos: am I?
<carlos> sadleder: do you see an 'Administer' action on the Overview section ?
<sadleder> carlos: I am not the owner of https://launchpad.net/gnomescan, but tienne told me he was not able to rename it
<carlos> hmm, maybe is restricted to some admins, let me check
<sadleder> hmm, "Project Maintainer: Registry Administrators"
<carlos> sadleder: gnomescan is owned by Etienne
<sadleder> ok, so how is he supposed to rename the product?
<sadleder> it's name is now gnome-scan, not gnomescan
<carlos> ok, it's something available only to admins
<carlos> so he's not able to do that
<carlos> and the fact that I have access to that page is just an accident
<carlos> please, file a ticket at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+tickets requesting the rename
<carlos> so the admin that is suppsed to handle that request does it
<sadleder> carlos: ok, thank you
<carlos> sadleder: you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #98950 in launchpad "Batched result pages break "click-sortable" columns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98950
<cprov> morning folks !
<pochu> is LP down?
<totalwormage> no
<pochu> no, works now
<pochu> :)
<totalwormage> :p
<Kuhrscher> Hello
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Is it possible that k3b (version 1.0 in Feisty) still has the old 0.12.x template and translations in Rosetta?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Perhaps this happend because the translations have been released in a separate i18n package...
<carlos> Kuhrscher: maybe, if the package is still in universe as it used to be in Edgy...
<carlos> Kuhrscher: let me check...
<dem> hmm, i submmited updated po/pot files to launchpad's translation tool like a few days ago and they are still not showing up in launchpad
<dem> who do i need to gt in touch with
<ubotu> New bug: #98942 in launchpad "Launchpad typo error -1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98942
<ubotu> New bug: #98944 in launchpad "Launchpad typo error -2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98944
<salgado> dem, carlos 
<dem> okay
<carlos> Kuhrscher: new translations are imported, seems to be an outdated .pot file, but I can fix it quite easily, thanks for the warning
<carlos> dem: doing .po uploads?
<dem> yeah, sent them in (i think) tue morning
<dem> checked on them today still not update
<dem> the project name is: drapes
<carlos> the queue is a bit busy right now
<carlos> so unfortunately, is normal
<carlos> dem: we are working to give high priority to non Ubuntu imports so when Ubuntu has a bunch of imports, products are not affected
<dem> ok
<Kuhrscher> Carlos: Thanks for checking the k3b issue
<carlos> np, thanks for tell us about the problem
<Kuhrscher> Btw, is there any progress regarding these desktop-* po files?
<Kuhrscher> Carlos: For german I uploaded the translations manually but they still seem to be stuck in the queue...
<carlos> Kuhrscher: right now, the queue is handling a full kde-i18n-* import
<carlos> I fixed some, but until current import finish
<carlos> is a bit hard to know what else needs fixing
<carlos> so I'm just waiting for that run to be finished
<Kuhrscher> Isn't the kde translation already imported?
<carlos> full KDE import takes a while to complete
<carlos> it is
<carlos> but
<carlos> seems like after beta we got a new version imported
<carlos> in fact, I guess that's because Riddell added the missing desktop .po files
<Kuhrscher> Interesting, I though the most recent version is already in Feisty...
<Kuhrscher> Ahh, nice to hear :)
<shirish> ok anybody up?
<shirish> any launchpad staff here?
<shirish> any launchpad experts here?
<pochu> shirish: what's up?
<shirish> pochu, can u delete a bug report reported by me, I have made a duplicate
<pochu> shirish: I can mark it as a duplicate
<pochu> and you too ;)
<shirish> how do I mark a duplicate?
<pochu> shirish: there is a "Mark as duplicate" in the left menu, isn't there?
<shirish> pochu: got it, as marking duplicate should I give the bug no. of what its duplicate of
<pochu> shirish: yeah :)
<shirish> pochu: Did it, can u look at my bug report & give me any suggestions as to what I should have improved upon?
<pochu> shirish: if you give me the bug number, yes
<shirish> pochu, the duplicate I marked is l8ter on when I was in ubuntu I tried to use the launchpad integration in 7.04 beta & it didn't add much
<shirish> just a moment, please
<shirish> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/99090
<ubotu> Malone bug 99090 in Ubuntu "apt-get unable to read /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<pochu> shirish: the first thing is that the bug is filed under no package. It should be under "apt"
<pochu> shirish: so the devs can notice it
<shirish> damn, now I can't change tht
<pochu> yes, you can
<shirish> I was trying for apt-get
<shirish> pochu: how? sorry, newbie here
<pochu> shirish: click in "Ubuntu" (beside unconfirmed" and point the package to "apt")
<shirish> pochu: I did a mistake here, instead of clicking on Ubuntu I clicked & now Baltix linux down of Ubuntu, anyway I can delete tht first?
<pochu> hehe, what did you do?
<pochu> shirish: we can reject it :)
<pochu> shirish: you don't need to add another task, just change the "Ubuntu" task
<pochu> to point to apt (Ubuntu)
<shirish> I already did tht, but now can I kill the task somehow or no?
<shirish> also is there a way to reject or delete it by the reporter themselves or no?
<shirish> pochu: are u there?
<pochu> shirish: yeah, there is
<pochu> shirish: you can't delete the task, but you can reject it
<shirish> pochu: how?
<pochu> shirish: click on apt (Baltix) and reject it
<shirish> pochu: thnx I think I did it, should it look like tht?
<pochu> shirish: cool :)
<shirish> pochu: ok thnx, now I wait for ur verdict on what else I could have added or deleted from the bug-report itself
<pochu> let's see
<pochu> shirish: run "apt-get" in the terminal, and put the output in a comment. Also, attach in the comment your file /etc/apt/sources.list
<pochu> shirish: BTW, the main server is in London, I think :)
<shirish> pochu: I'm in windows atm, I'm also unable to run GAIM for some reason, don't know why, although 'm able to browse the net, right now talking through windowsxp
<pochu> shirish: ok, when you are back to Ubuntu, update your system, and then see if it works again
<shirish> pochu: you mean change it back to main server?
<pochu> if you can dist-upgrade with your mirror, you don't have to do that
<pochu> but if it doesn't work, change to another mirror
<shirish> pochu: what do u mean dist-upgrade please clarify, although I can see the indian mirror & have also downloaded couple of debs just to see tht the mirror is working or not.
<pochu> shirish: open Update Manager, update, and install the updates
<shirish> pochu: also can u again run by what ddo u mean by run "apt-get" in the terminal, and put the output in a comment? How do I do tht?
<shirish> pochu: I have tried tht with the Main server as well as the Indian Server doesn't work, if u want will try again
<pochu> shirish: open a terminal, write "apt-get" and type enter, then copy everything and put it in the bug report
<shirish> the error comment of not being able to read sources, it came while i did sudo apt-get update
<pochu> shirish: also attach /etc/apt/sources.list
<shirish> pochu: ok will do.
<pochu> shirish: what you've filed isn't a bug, but a problem with your mirror (which isn't Ubuntu's fault, btw)
<shirish> pochu: I have been trying to update both with the main server & the indian server & with both its failing, with the main server, I'm able to just get the package-listing as to how many packages are updates but after it fails, will try again though.
<shirish> I hope ur here when I come back, sorry for being a nuisance
<samurai> hi everyone
<samurai> have a quick question?
<samurai> if you experience an issue with Launchpad/Malone how should that be reported?
<ddaa> samurai: by filing a bug on "malone"
<ddaa> though, it depends on the nature of the issue
<samurai> error report upload error 
<ddaa> mh... that's probably a known bug, but malone is the right place too look
<samurai> basically ddaa encountered an error while trying to upload a crash report from another app
<samurai> k thanks 
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/malone/+bugs
<samurai> thanks much
<ddaa> samurai: sounds like https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/87638
<ubotu> Malone bug 87638 in malone "Attempting to upload a crash report, apport failed with "HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ddaa> I mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/87638
<samurai> I'll take a look a that one too
<samurai> actually it isn't related to that one
<samurai> although I did log one the other day that was similar to that
<shirish> ok anybody out there?
<shirish> can somebody help me with finding out, the bug report tht my launchpad integrated with Ubuntu sent?
<kiko> shirish, huh?
<shirish> kiko, hi I am using feisty which has this report a problem thing, it sent a bug-report of an application crash, anyway to know where it sent
<kiko> shirish, it sent it to ubuntu/+bugs
<shirish> kiko: so how do I find out which one is mine & can u give me the whole link please.
<matsubara> shirish: did the tool give you any number or code to find out your bug number?
<kiko> it must have
<shirish> matsubara: how do I give the tool any number or code?
<shirish> it seems to a pretty automated beast or is there any hidden preference to it?
<samurai> ddaa: where I get confused is in selecting the package with the problem. If I put "Malone" in as the package  I get a message saying "malone does not exist in Ubuntu" 
<ddaa> samurai: malone is not a package
<matsubara> samurai: malone is not a ubuntu package. it's the name of the bug trackers itself
<matsubara> bug tracker, i mean
<ddaa> samurai: and launchpad is not _just_ the ubuntu bug tracker
<samurai> right so how do you log an error with Malone
<samurai> that was my original question above
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/malone/+bugs
<ddaa> as I pasted before
<samurai> sorry I didn't understand that then... 
<matsubara> shirish: ok, let's start from the beginning. When your application crashed, what happened?
<ddaa> even https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<samurai> cool thanks for being a pest :-)
<samurai> actually sorry for me being a pest
<shirish> matsubara: it was software sources which crashed & then the ubuntu bug report a problem thing showed up
<samurai> I need more coffee :-)
<ddaa> nevermind, it's going to our quotes page anyway
<samurai> nice
<shirish> it asked me whether I want to give the smaller report or the bigger report
<samurai> ddaa: now I get it
<shirish> matsubara: it asked me whether I want to give the smaller report or the bigger report
<matsubara> shirish: ok, I'm following. and then?
<shirish> matsubara: the smaller report was 23.1 KB & the bigger report was 1 MB
<shirish> matsubara: then naturally I went for the bigger report, it reported & closed by itself
<shirish> there was no report as to whether it was successful or not, if it was successful, any  bug no. or something like mozilla does
<shirish> matsubara: there was no report as to whether it was successful or not, if it was successful, any  bug no. or something like mozilla does
<shirish> matsubara: mozilla/firefox does
<shirish> matsubara: also do not know if there is a cache or log where it has all the things it did, it should be somewhere
<shirish> matsubara: any clues or nothing at all?
<shirish> I guess not :(
<matsubara> shirish: AFAIK, somewhere between the "choose report to send" and "reporting it", it should present an URL or code that you can use to finish the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #99127 in malone "Encounter a urlopen error 104 when Apport was uploading to Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99127
<kiko> the also notified list for ubuntu answers is just amazing.
<jwendell> Hi kiko. Could you change bug tracker for f-spot? It uses gnome bugzilla
<kiko> jwendell, is it part of the gnome project?
<jwendell> kiko, not yet
<kiko> jwendell, do you want to own it?
<jwendell> kiko, no
<kiko> ok
<kiko> done
<kiko> jwendell, thanks! keep it coming
<jwendell> kiko, thanks
<bdmurray> Does malone just silently drop e-mail attachments for bugs?
<kiko> bdmurray, yeah, currently.
<bdmurray> I understand there is a bug about it already, but would there way to e-mail senders of attachments to add them via the web interface?
<bdmurray> I seem to be telling people to go to the bugs web page a lot recently.
<kiko> bdmurray, hmmmm. I think I get errormail when that happens. do you really want me to look into this today? :)
<bdmurray> kiko: what do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #99160 in launchpad "test bug -- rejected" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99160
<kiko> bdmurray, well, just that I'm super busy today
<bdmurray> kiko: I understand.  If seems technically possible I'd be happy to submit a bug report.
<bdmurray> If it that is
<kiko> bdmurray, I think there's a bug open and BjornT_ actually meant to fix it a month or two ago
<kiko> but we have been overrun
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I want to request access to staging.launchpad.net
<ploum> In order to be able to develop conseil
<matsubara> bdmurray: bug 99160 is your answer. I just filed it with an attachment. the attachment is silently dropped and now warning
<ploum> http://conseil.fritalk.com/
<ubotu> Malone bug 99160 in launchpad "test bug -- rejected" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99160
<bdmurray> kiko: okay well if best solution isn't far off then a temporarly solution seems excessive
<kiko> yeah, it's actually not so difficult
<bdmurray> not as difficult as my typing it seems
<matsubara> bdmurray: bug 30225 is the one you're looking for, btw.
<ubotu> Malone bug 30225 in malone "Attach files via email" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30225 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<bdmurray> matsubara: thanks I found that
<kiko> matsubara, you are 10/10
<matsubara> ploum: staging is currently closed for some internal testing, we'll re-open it next week
<ploum> matsubara: it will stay open then ?
<matsubara> ploum: AFAIK, yes.
<ploum> (so I suppose that I cannot join the beta-test team then ;-)
<matsubara> ploum: yes, you can. Just apply in launchpad-beta-testers
<ploum> I applied
<ploum> thanks :-)
<matsubara> mrevell: ^
<nilton> hello to all
<LaserJock> hi nilton 
<nilton> hello
<nilton> I ask myself in which time arrived the CDs that pedi is for the Flisol Peru 
<LaserJock> 2/act
<LaserJock> argg, sorry
* somerville32 sighs.
<kiko> what did we do now
<somerville32> You made salgado leave, no doubt.
<kiko> he doesn't want to go to the party on the weekend
<kiko> no clue why
<somerville32> hehe.
<somerville32> Anyhows, You wouldn't happen to know if the voting stuff salgado was working on is ready or not, would you?
<kiko> depends on what voting stuff that is
<somerville32> The voting stuff for the CC nomination confirmation vote
<kiko> what was pending work on the launchpad side, do you know?
<Kmos> when there is the next developer meeting? isn't at topic
<somerville32> Thu 29 Mar, 1400 UTC
<kiko> always on thursday, yes.
<Kmos> today is 30 :)
<Kmos> and in one our here will be 31 :)
<Kmos> *hour
<Kmos> 05 April ?
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> or 18 ?
<somerville32> 18th is Wednesday
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> 19
<somerville32> :)
#launchpad 2007-03-31
<andrewski> perhaps not the super-duperest place to ask, but is there a way to get back a crash report ubuntu was submitting to launchpad? i left the launchpad page open for about 10 hours before actually submitting it and it came back "page not found".
<ubotu> New bug: #99232 in malone "Edit PGP keys page instructions too shallow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99232
<kiko> andrewski, hmmm. I'm not sure it's easy to do
<kiko> it gets stored in the librarian, but it's anonymous and the filename is kinda unguessable
<andrewski> kiko: are the crash reports stored locally? that i could attach manually?
<kiko> they may be. ask on #ubuntu-devel I guess
<andrewski> i mean, i *could* reproduce the bug, but only after quite a bit of setting up and messing around. :P
<andrewski> ok, thanks! :D
<kiko> the person who wrote the submission code is.. rhmm.. pitti should know
<kiko> it's kinda late for him
<kiko> check if mdz knows
<kiko> or kees
<kiko> anybody on distro team should know really
<andrewski> i'll just ask and see where that gets me ;)
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> anyone knows where one can get a copy of falcon repository builder?
<kiko-afk> falcon?
<xstasi> yep
<xstasi> that web gui for web repositories
<xstasi> or anything better if there is
<LaserJock> xstasi: https://launchpad.net/bugs/96384
<ubotu> Malone bug 96384 in ibwebadmin "[UNMETDEPS]  ibwebadmin has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<LaserJock> bahh
<andrewski> xstasi: dennis kaarsemaker (sp?) makes it... but it's really a debian/ubuntu thing, no?
<LaserJock> xstasi: https://launchpad.net/falcon
<kiko-afk> yeah
<xstasi> LaserJock, i can't really find a download link
<LaserJock> it's a bzr repository
<xstasi> i might be blind or something, but i didn't find anything..
<LaserJock> https://code.launchpad.net/falcon/
<xstasi> there aren't instructions either
<xstasi> i'm not so familiar with bazaar
<andrewski> xstasi: https://code.launchpad.net/~dennis/+branch/falcon/devel
<xstasi> why devel?
<xstasi> isn't there a stable version?
<LaserJock> https://code.launchpad.net/~dennis/falcon/falcon-2
<LaserJock> perhaps
<xstasi> as i read from the launchpad
<xstasi> the stable is 1.0 series
<xstasi> i don't even know how to use this bazaar..
<LaserJock> xstasi: install bzr then bzr branch <url of repo>
<xstasi> oh i see
<xstasi> i installed bazaar.
<xstasi> not bzr..
<LaserJock> I think you want bzr http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dennis/falcon/devel
<xstasi> i think so too
<xstasi> thx 
<xstasi> now i must figure out how this thing works..
<ubotu> New bug: #99237 in malone "UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt  mispelt: copy-pasting commands does't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99237
<shirish> anybody up?
<shirish> anybody on?
<LaserJock> some people might be
<shirish> LaserJock: thnk god, somebody is up
<shirish> I have just filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/99303
<ubotu> Malone bug 99303 in debian-installer "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<shirish> now if u can take a look at it, I have chosed the debian-installer but I wanna reflect tht this happens under 7.04 beta any way to do tht?
<LaserJock> shirish: looks fine to me
<LaserJock> you put that it was Beta in the description
<shirish> LaserJock: yup I did tht, do u by any chance know how to save the partman & syslog logs on the hdd. i have XP on the other HDD & it can pick up the logs, using the alternate-installer
<shirish> or perhaps, this is not the right place to ask?
<LaserJock> shirish: I don't know
<LaserJock> shirish: you might ask #ubuntu+1
<shirish> LaserJock: ok thnx m8
<mdke> has the distinction between projects and products been abandoned now? from lp.net/products it is pretty unclear
<ubotu> New bug: #99370 in malone "https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/nnnnn URL's are invalid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99370
<kiko-afk> mdke, yeeeah, sort of yes.
<kiko-afk> mdke, products are projects now, and projects are project groups
<mdke> kiko-afk: boggle
<kiko-afk> and the word "project" is used for the collective of things
<kiko-afk> yeah I know
<mdke> does that require reorganisation of existing stuff?
<kiko-afk> noooooo
<kiko-afk> just relabeling.
<mdke> I mean, do the projects/products themselves need amending at all?
<kiko-afk> nooooo :)
<mdke> heh
<mdke> ok. I didn't understand the old distinction either so, no worries
<kiko-afk> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #99395 in launchpad "unable to register branches for GCC (4.1 & 4.2 branch)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99395
<ubotu> New bug: #99519 in launchpad "Changing branding clicking browse should select file option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99519
#launchpad 2007-04-01
<stgraber> sabdfl: You've got an example html+javascript code for the preview stuff in your mailbox
<sabdfl> cool, thanks!
<sabdfl> i'll try work that into the code tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #99593 in launchpad "Package names in search results should be linked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99593
<RAOF> Is there any particular reason why launchpad doesn't allow marking a bug with duplicates as a duplicate itself?
<RAOF> Oh, it's already been filed :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. so now i join it loads. well. thanks for that ;)
<vprints> Any launchpad admins?
<ubotu> New bug: #99714 in launchpad "exaile's shuffle mode doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99714
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone try and repeat this behaviour? its a bit werd.
<Kamping_Kaiser> get >76 subscribed bugs (so you have 2 pages)
<Kamping_Kaiser> remove 3 (unsub/close, however)
<Kamping_Kaiser> press 'next' at the bottom of the page (to vew the next x number of bugs)
<Kamping_Kaiser> LP returns "you are not subscribed to any bugs"
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: i'd just file that under malone
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, ok. it shall be done
<Kamping_Kaiser> i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/99738 , and i'll hope its not a dupe ;|
<ubotu> Malone bug 99738 in malone "incorrectly reports no subscribed bugs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ubotu> New bug: #99738 in malone "incorrectly reports no subscribed bugs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99738
<Kamping_Kaiser> er....
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, i get it
<vprints> any launchpad admins?
<Hobbsee> vprints: it's a sunday.  unlikely
<vprints> k
<vprints> thanks
<LarstiQ> vprints: but perhaps others can help, what is your question?
<vprints> the team leader for my language has been inactive for months now, so since i seem the be the most active one, i'd like to take it over
<LarstiQ> vprints: have you contacted the team leader about this?
<vprints> :)
<vprints> He has unapproved member from 19'th of september
<vprints> looks like he don't care
<LarstiQ> but did you actually try to email him about it?
<vprints> nope
* LarstiQ suggests trying that first before asking the (rosetta) admins to intervene
<vprints> Yes, that's the polite variant
<vprints> but i think half a year is just too much
<ubotu> New bug: #97477 in language-pack-gnome-mn "Latest mongolian translation of GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97477
<ubotu> New bug: #99787 in launchpad "Alt tags for Images on homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99787
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> is it known that LP doesn't work in IE6?
<ubotu> New bug: #99796 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't work in IE6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99796
<shirish> ok has anybody filed a bug for editing ones posts?
<shirish> in launchpad
<shirish> for launchpad
<mpt> Goooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2008-03-24
<Toobaz> does anyone know how to delete a translation (I made a typo in its title)?
<Toobaz> it's this one: https://translations.launchpad.net/gueic/trunk/+pots/gueic-alarm
<Toobaz> sorry: https://translations.launchpad.net/gueic/trunk/+pots/guiec-alarm
<gryc> I'm sure this has been asked a thousand times, but is Launchpad going to have something like an integrated blog some time in the foreseeable future?
<jamesh> gryc: do you mean as a personal thing, or a project thing?
<jamesh> gryc: the project announcements feature probably covers the "project blog" bit.
<gryc> I mean more along the line of a personal thing, the announcements feature does cover that quite well for projects
<Seveas> kiko-afk, ping
<cavedon> hi all!
<cavedon> I have my PPA build failing when uploading to hardy PPA, and I am not able to understand why
<cavedon> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12837790/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.wengophone_2.1.2.dfsg0-2.99~ppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cavedon> (short log :)
<cavedon> there is an error, but I does not look like fatal
<cavedon> tnx
<Fujitsu> cavedon: Retry the build.
<cavedon> ok
<Fujitsu> cavedon: As of a few seconds before you joined the channel, the build will have worked.
<Fujitsu> Bug #196782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<cavedon> Fujitsu: I had already retried once, but I might have been a temporary failure; anyway I have just done it again
<Fujitsu> cavedon: An explanation: A cron job called publisher publishes packages on ppa.launchpad.net. This also creates the new PPAs. Until it runs, your PPA doesn't exist, and it only runs every 20 minutes (at 0, 20, 40 minutes past the hour).
<Fujitsu> PPA builds automatically look in your PPA for any dependencies.
<Fujitsu> So it tried to look for a file in your PPA, which didn't actually exist yet.
<cavedon> Fujitsu: thank you very much. Now it seems it has gone further in the build process!
<ubotu> New bug: #203347 in language-pack-es "Wrong .mo filename: 'jokey.mo' must be 'jockey.mo'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203347
<Hobbsee> you know, i really wish that there was a way to mark something as "invalid, and don't send me any more bugmail on it" for bugs.
<Hobbsee> if it's not valid for my particular interest, then i really don't give a flying fig about the rest of the content of the bug, unless someone reopens my section of it.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: But then life would be boring. We wouldn't have upstreams complaining about the email when we create bugs with 50 tasks.
<rexbron> jkakar: Hello, I have been looking for a solution to automating the build process of debian binaries from upstream svn code. I currently have a hacked together and not nearly robust enough solution and am evaluating whether AutoPPA would be an appropreate solution. Would you have a moment to discuss this?
<rexbron> s/svn/vsc
<qense> How's the logo contest going?
<Vadi> What is the average time I should wait for a translation to get imported before starting to worry?
<Hobbsee> Vadi: i guess carlos is on leave, so maybe a month?
<Hobbsee> he doesn't appear to be here yet, but would normally be
<Vadi> Oh...
<Vadi> Well, alright, thanks. That's an awfully long time
 * Hobbsee really has no idea
<Hobbsee> barry: when will translations be done by?
<barry> Hobbsee: ?
<barry> Hobbsee: i'm still trying to recover from pycon ;)
<Hobbsee> barry: [00:15] <Vadi> What is the average time I should wait for a translation to get imported before starting to worry?
<barry> Hobbsee: i don't know the answer to that :/  i'll have to ping someone else to try to find that out
<Vadi> Great, thanks. I want to get a project to use launchpad for translations, but this importing is holding things up :/
<qense> is bug 424 going to be 'fixed' in the future? The bugsquad is curious about this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 424 in malone "Bugs have no fields to specify package or product versions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<qense> I think it would be a very good addition, along with an option to select the version of the distribution you're using
<ubotu> New bug: #205997 in launchpad "+faq should redirect to +faqs when the faq id is not an int" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205997
<Hobbsee> qense: btw, with your #k-d question yesterday, you'd proabably need to find out *which* apps/libs in particular needed to be added to make it all work
<Hobbsee> i don't think hte kde4 metapackage and dependancies would fit on the cd
<qense> Did I ask something at #kubuntu-desktop?
<qense> I don't use KDE
<qense> my nick is registered, but I forgot the password so it could be someone else
<Hobbsee> qense: highlighting a bug.  i think so.  the nick certainly started with q.
<Hobbsee> might have been the day before yesterday, though
<qense> I've never logged on at that channel before, but I could have asked something about a KDE bug, but that would be a very rare case
<Hobbsee> oh, was druke, sorry.  no idea how i managed to mangle that one.
 * Hobbsee is going mad, apparently.
 * qense could also be the one going mad ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #206005 in launchpad "LookupError Packaging instance" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206005
<cgregan> Good morning...I wanted to confirm information on the concept of "super-projects" in Launchpad. Does anyone have a moment to discuss?
<ubotu> New bug: #206038 in launchpad "launchpad diagram looks bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206038
<ubotu> New bug: #206058 in launchpad "Team Administrators cannot change their membership expiration date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206058
<nxvl> is there any problem with ppa?
<nxvl> i can't upload files with error "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')"
 * qense is away: I'm busy
<Toobaz> I have a problem with translations (a pair of templates have to be removed), is there anyone willing to tell me how to do? And if (as I suspect) an admin is needed to do it, is there any admin willing to do it?
<beuno> Toobaz, your best shot at it is to file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/
<Toobaz> thank you, I'll do it
 * qense is back (gone 00:09:41)
<beuno> qense, please deactivate those automatic messages, they're pretty annoying  :)
<qense> oh, I'm sorry
<qense> I didn't know I had activted them anyway :)
<beuno> qense, no problem, thanks!
<qense> hello
<qense> I saw that ubuntu bugcontrol has its own maillist at launchpad
<qense> how do you activate it? I can't find the link to it
<qense> (I mean to start an own for your own group)
 * kiko pokes barry 
<barry> qense: by the end of this week it will be very easy to request a mailing list
<qense> ok, thx
<kiko> right now it is not very easy to either request one or to participate in one :)
<barry> qense: right now you have to do this: https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<barry> kiko: right ;)
<barry> qense: if you can wait, that would be best, but if not, let me know
<qense> I can wait
<barry> cool
<qense> I'll try to look out for errors
<barry> qense: feel free to ping me directly with any questions
<qense> ok
<qense> I just need to give one group a maillist, the others can wait
<cgregan> Hello...I'm wondering if super projects see the bugs entered under it's subordinate projects?
<matsubara> cgregan, something like https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs ?
<cgregan> matsubara: Exactly! Thanks....follow-up question. What is the process for making a standard project into a super?
<matsubara> cgregan, ask in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and include the name of the super project and the subordinate projects that will go under it.
<cgregan> matsubara: Thanks...I see my answer!
<ubotu> New bug: #206211 in meta-lp-deps "Include BeautifulSoup in the developer packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206211
<ubotu> New bug: #206231 in launchpad "Launchpad Suite hompage refers to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206231
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, ping
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, hi
<HappyCamp_> I see fix committed for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/196253
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [High,Fix committed]  - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<HappyCamp_> Does that mean it is in launchpad?  Or have to wait for fix released?
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, it's on edge.launchpad.net already
<kiko> yep!
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, it'll be in the regular production launchpad in 2 days
<HappyCamp_> Okay, so I should be able to add my PGP key there matsubara 
<HappyCamp_> Thanks!
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, yep, hopefully it'll work
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, I will give it a try on edge.  Thanks again.
<matsubara> give it a try and let me know how it goes.
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, sweet, it says it is sending me an email :)  So seems to be working.  I will wait for the email now.
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, great! :-)
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, It worked.  I now have an OpenPGP  key registered.  Thanks.
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, you're welcome!
 * matsubara goes on update the test plan
<kiko> HappyCamp_, rock on!
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, one thing.  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x1A25D86C&op=index
<HappyCamp_> It says that my key is revoked, in reality the other guys key is revoked.
<kiko> hah, what a funny bug
<HappyCamp_> It kind of sucks, I'm one of the unfortunate people to have a conflict with the short fingerprint.
<matsubara> HappyCamp_, where did you get the URL from?
<kiko> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=index&search=0x7ED52D381A25D86C
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, from my web page that said PGP keys
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, https://launchpad.net/~happycamp
<matsubara> because LP now should always use the long fingerprint form now
<HappyCamp_> matsubara, Also the same here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~happycamp  short fingerprint
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, good catch. though the keyserver seems busted anyway :-(
<HappyCamp_> actually the edge one seems to do better
<kiko> right
<kiko> yeah, it's correct on edge
<kiko> however, the keyserver code is on crack it seems
<kiko> actually
<matsubara> indeed
<kiko> this is odd.
<HappyCamp_> Though the link still says my key is revoked and I never revoked my key.  But the other person with the same short fingerprint revoked their key.
<kiko> HappyCamp_, when I use gpg to fetch your key, using the full keyid, I get Antoine BOURRET listed too.
<kiko> wtf?
<HappyCamp_> It is weird
<kiko> HappyCamp_, can you send me your pubkey through email?
<HappyCamp_> The keyserver software or something, doesn't handle short fingerprint key conflicts well.
<kiko> it seems to be an odd bug in the keyserver software, but I can't figure it out
<kiko> yeah
<HappyCamp_> sure I can do that
<kiko> HappyCamp_, kiko@canonical.com
<HappyCamp_> kiko, http://www.sodarock.com/JohnVillalovos-gpgkey2008.txt
<HappyCamp_> Or I can email you
<kiko> HappyCamp_, I'll pull from there, thanks
<HappyCamp_> kiko, If I did the export wrong, let me know
<kiko> HappyCamp_, it works, but it's very strange, the output I get.
<kiko> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/729
<kiko> it still says Antoine there
<kiko> and it also says your key is revoked
<michalski> lol
<kiko> HappyCamp_, that means to me something really weird is going on
<HappyCamp_> kiko, I accidentally included the other guys key when I did the export.  It was in my keyring.
<HappyCamp_> I redid the export
<kiko> heh
<HappyCamp_> It is a little bit smaller file now
<HappyCamp_> kiko, http://www.sodarock.com/JohnVillalovos-gpgkey2008.txt
<HappyCamp_> Force a refresh to get it
<kiko> HappyCamp_, it still says revoked. 
<kiko> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/730
<HappyCamp_> What command are you using?
<HappyCamp_> kiko, I put my command into the pastebin
<kiko> I just did "gpg foo.txt"
<kiko> HappyCamp_, you need to post it to get a new number.
<HappyCamp_> kiko, http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/732
<HappyCamp_> Hmmm, that is strange
<kiko> could it be that because you revoked some of the uids, it's thinking it's revoked?
<kiko> that is indeed really weird
<kiko> I don't know enough about key revocation but I know lifeless does
<fta> how can I change a bug opened against a project/product to a distro/project ?
<kiko> fta, show me the bug?
<fta> bug 206180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206180 in prism "Please sponsor prism 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206180
<fta> i have the two now :(
<fta> also bug 205782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205782 in prism "Window icon shoud  be site favicon" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205782
<fta> and bug 203477 has nothing to do with Prism at all
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203477 in linux-wlan-ng "[hardy] 2WIRE Wireless USB Dongle (prism based) does not work in Ubuntu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203477
<fta> kiko ^^
<kiko> fta, what do you want to do to each of those bugs?
<fta> have the first two only in ubuntu/prism (not plain Prim) and i'm not sure about the 3rd one
<fta> before someone crated 203477, all bugs went to ubuntu/prism, now people (me included) moved to Prism
<fta> created
<HappyCamp_> kiko, I am going to ask on the GPG list,  thanks for the help.
<kiko> fta, why should the first two not be on Prism?
<kiko> HappyCamp_, hope I helped!
<fta> kiko, well, they are not listed with the others
<kiko> fta, I didn't understand your answer (sorry)
<fta> and the sponsor one was not listed in the sponsor todo list until i added ubuntu/prism
<kiko> fta, well, one thing i can answer immediately: to add an ubuntu task, use the link "Also affects: distribution"
<fta> that's what i've done
<fta> there's no way to remove the other entry?
<kiko> fta, you mark it invalid, but the true question is, should you?
<kiko> is there no upstream prism-driver project?
<Rinchen> HappyCamp_, have you tried to push an update to keyserver.ubuntu.com today?
<fta> kiko, yes, there is
<fta> kiko, nm, i'll live with it.
<kiko> fta, because if so, we could just mutate Prism to be that project, and use that to track upstream issues.
<HappyCamp_> Rinchen, it went in today for the first time.
<Rinchen> HappyCamp_, hmm that's interesting.
<kiko> yeah, really weird
<kiko> like /really/ weird
<fta> kiko, no, upstream is mozilla so it is using bugzilla like firefox and friends
<fta> i just want packaging bugs grouped together
<kiko> fta, oh, prism is a mozilla project?
<fta> yes
<kiko> fta, I am clueless. sorry! the reincarnation of webrunner!
<fta> kiko, correct :)
<kiko> fta, so yes, the answer is that the first and third bug you posted should be marked invalid
<kiko> fta, the second bug might be an upstream issue -- do you know if it isn't?
<kiko> wow, that is a cool little project
<fta> kiko, the 2nd is a whish, which occurs to be implemented upstream but it's too late for hardy
<fta> wish
<kiko> fta, was there a bug number upstream for it?
<fta> yes, hold on
<kiko> fta, I'm going to mark that project as using bugzilla.mozilla.org then
<fta> ok
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<fta> kiko: mozilla bug 400164
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400164 in Prism "WebRunner to use favicons if no icon is specified" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400164 - Assigned to matthew@allpeers.com
<kiko> fta, cool.
<kiko> fta, do you know if prism is triple-licensed as usual?
<fta> kiko: it is
<kiko> cool.
#launchpad 2008-03-25
<fta> it's GPL/LGPL/MPL
<kiko> updated the project
<fta> resp, 2/2.1/1.1
<fta> kiko, thanks
<kiko> fta, yeah. so, now that i've updated the project, you can visit https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/prism/+bug/205782 and put the remote bug URL inside the Prism task
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205782 in prism "Window icon shoud  be site favicon" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<kiko> fta, then we have the complete information there -- when and where it was fixed upstream, and what happened to it in ubuntu
<kiko> fta, when the project is marked "doesn't use launchpad" the task form changes, and you can put in URLs to remote bugs there
<fta> so I just have to select the remote bug now, right?
<kiko> fta, well, the remote bug listed there is not the same number
<kiko> fta, you said it was fixed by bug 400164
<kiko> now, because you cited bug 410215 in a comment, we created a bug watch for it automatically
<kiko> that's why it's offered as an option
<fta> oh
<kiko> right
<fta> ok
<fta> btw, it would be nice to be able to drop a project from a bug instead of marking it invalid. it would avoid the spam from unrelated comments
<fta> (like for the 3rd bug)
<kiko> fta, well, what if we said that you wouldn't get spammer for invalid bugs?
<kiko> err, spammed?
<kiko> because I'm in favor of that more than outright deletion of tasks
<fta> well, if it's really a mistake, like a modem called Prism totally unrelated to the mozilla prism application, why would I ever want to follow the discussion about the modem ?
<kiko> fta, you wouldn't -- with that I agree. but I'm suggesting solving that by making it so that, if the task was marked invalid, you wouldn't get spammed.
<kiko> fta, what do you think of that?
<mpt> It might be marked Invalid by accident, so it would need to be obvious to J Random Bug Commenter how to resubmit it for consideration
<fta> yes, that would do perfectly
<mpt> I don't see why we should send people notifications of comments on duplicate bug reports, but not notifications of comments on Invalid bug reports
<kiko> mpt, duplicates /are/ relevant to the project, while invalids aren't. you could argue not to send duplicate mail, but the proper solution to that is to just disallow adding comments -- you don't wanna blackhole them, do you? those are, AAR, separate concerns.
<mpt> How are duplicates relevant to the project?
<fta> they may bring more information
<mpt> In both cases, duplicate and Invalid, the status might be set by accident
<kiko> mpt, that doesn't invalidate fta's point, which was mine as well.
<fta> then what? just send the 1st mail saying that bug has been tagged invalid for project x then stop for all subscribers of x bugmails
<mpt> That's why we allow comments on duplicates, so people can say "Hey, I don't think this is actually a duplicate", and their comments get mailed
<kiko> either there's something we're missing, mpt, or you're crazy. :)
<mpt> I think you're trying to make "Invalid" mean two different things that should have two different behaviors
<mpt> (It would be fine if it meant two different things that should have the same behavior!)
<mpt> Some people use Invalid when a bug used to exist, but has been rendered moot by subsequent changes
<mpt> Some people use Invalid for a bug report that requests a change, when the maintainer thinks that change would be a bad idea
<mpt> Those two cases are subject to discussion, so I think people should get mailed about them
<mpt> I think "Dude, this is incomprehensible gibberish" and "Dude, you've filed this against totally the wrong software" are different cases
<fta> for the later, it would be wontfix, no ?
<mpt> and it may be worth handling them separately.
<mpt> fta, in theory, but in practice people seem to use Invalid and Won't Fix interchangeably.
<mpt> (In bug reports that I'm subscribed to, at least!)
<fta> maybe because wontfix is not accessible to everyone..
<mpt> Yeah, that wouldn't help
<mpt> So one possible solution is to merge Invalid into Won't Fix, and introduce a new "Delete this" or similar status, that removes your software from the bug report completely.
<mpt> (or just a Delete button next to each context in the table)
<fta> for me, won't fix implies the project is right
<kiko> mpt, ah, I hadn't considered the Invalid-means-something-else angle you're pointing out.
<mpt> We have a lot of those because of bug 59389 and bug 80902
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59389 in malone "The possibility of retargeting a bug should be made more obvious" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<fta> oh, 80902 was what I wanted initially :)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> agreed
<mpt> ... But there's another case we might want to consider
<mpt> For bugs reported about a distribution package (e.g. Ubuntu firefox), we want to record whether they occur upstream (e.g. in mozilla.org Firefox)
<mpt> We might do that by saying "mozilla.org Firefox: Invalid"
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I was just looking at a bug in bzr
<lifeless> actually baz1.x but ignore the specific package  :)
<lifeless> it was for network-manager
<lifeless> someone insane marked it for baz1x at some point
<lifeless> and there is no way to clean it up
<lifeless> now every change made to it forever spams the baz1x maintainers
<lifeless> this isn't to say that 'invalid' is the wrong approach; but there are related UI considerations
<Fujitsu> We have had a number of upstreams complaining at us about bugs with several dozen tasks.
<Fujitsu> They don't want to be notified of the bug, even if it's open.
<Fujitsu> Or particularly if it's fixed in that task.
<jamesh> lifeless: you can probably reassign that task to some other package
<jamesh> that way it will be someone else's problem
<mpt> I think bug 204906 is a duplicate, but I can't find the original, does anyone know it?
<Fujitsu> Bug #204906
<lifeless> jamesh: true, but still fugly. :{
<lifeless> jamesh: perhaps I should assign it to launchpap-bugs :}
<ubotu> New bug: #206339 in launchpad "Can't easily access bug reports recently visited from another browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206339
<ping> Hello!  Would someone be willing to help me with a newbie question?
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ping> Thanks.  I am trying to start a new project named Factville.  I have registered the project and a new hosted branch (see https://code.launchpad.net/factville/).  Now I want to commit the first revision of my code.  I assumed that the way to do this would be to "bzr branch lp:factville" to get an empty directory, place my code in the directory, then "bzr commit" to commit locally and "bzr push" to send my code to Launchpad.  However, "bzr
<jamesh> ping: you'll need to associate your branch with the release series
<jamesh> oh.  you've already done that.
<jamesh> ping: you'll need to do the following:
<jamesh> (1) create a branch locally with "bzr init"
<jamesh> (2) from that branch run "bzr push lp:factville" to upload it
<jamesh> when you register a hosted branch through the web UI, it only reserves the name: it doesn't create the initial branch on the server
<ping> Oh, I see.  Thanks.  I'll try that now.
<ping> Great!  I successfully pushed the first revision.  Many thanks for your help!
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<T-R3xX> Who from Russia? =)
<mpt> allenap, there's a question about bug notifications from Fernando in launchpad-users@
<allenap> mpt: I'll go an check it out.
<mpt> thanks :-)
<mpt> He's talking about something as an "unannounced change", and then mentioning that he uses edge
<mpt> which makes me realize that even if release notes were useful for people who aren't beta testers (which I doubt), they're too late for people who are.
<allenap> mpt: intellectronica was doing some stuff with emails, but I can't say if he touched on this. He's afk at the moment, but I'll talk to him when he's online.
<mpt> ok, ta
<allenap> mpt: That's a good point.
 * intellectronica looking
<mpt> That might be a further incentive to think about how to announce changes in the UI itself :-) 
<allenap> Personally, I'd like a news feed of changes in edge that aren't in prod. A trickle as things get committed.
<allenap> With something more explanatory than commit messages :)
<intellectronica> looks like this may be related to bug #138696 and other bugs for including more info in the header of the mail. looks like a useful feature to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138696 in malone/1.2 "bug tags do not appear in e-mail headers" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138696 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<Fujitsu> I've been wondering something for a while... Do all actions performed on edge send out edge-style emails to everyone?
<Fujitsu> Or do people not in lp-b-t get them from production?
<mpt> I'd like a news feed of changes that are in production. :-) That way I can learn one new thing each day.
<allenap> Fujitsu: I *think* some email are generated directly during the web request, in which case they'll come from edge, and others are generated separately, in which case they'll come from production. But I'm probably wrong :) BjornT: ^^^?
<Fujitsu> allenap: The batched ones will *all* come from production, even to lp-b-t members?
<allenap> Fujitsu: I guess so. I don't know of any separation of recipients into beta and non-beta for batch messages.
<allenap> intellectronica: I don't think gmb's fix for bug 138696 would cause the changes that Fernando has seen. I'm going to look further...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138696 in malone/1.2 "bug tags do not appear in e-mail headers" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138696 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<intellectronica> allenap: it could also be related to the one of the attachment bugs abel fixed. i must admit that i don't really know what is it that fernando is getting, so it's a bit hard to guess what caused it
<allenap> intellectronica: Yeah, it's a bit vague. I'll look at abel's stuff now.
<Fujitsu> I believe he's referring to the fact that emails now contain an X-Launchpad-Bug header for each task.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> It's done that forever.
<Fujitsu> So maybe not.
<allenap> :)
<intellectronica> that's not new
<Fujitsu> I guess I only noticed it recently, as I'm subscribed to two newish bugs with several dozen tasks.
<intellectronica> right, and if it isn't properly documented then we should definitely correct this
<Fujitsu> How're continous Debian bug imports coming along? They were originally targetted ~1.1.9, IIRC.
<rexbron> jkakar: Did you get my message?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: it's progressing quite slowly. technically seen, a lot of things have been done. but it's blocked on seeing how this works for other bug trackers, and discussion with the debian guys.
<Fujitsu> BjornT: Aha.
<Fujitsu> Version tracking would make it particularly useful, but I suppose that's still not planned to ever go ahead?
<\sh> hmm...possible to disable email notifications for packages which are marked invalid in a bug report? :)
<\sh> e.g. bug #103378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103378 in ubuntu "impossible mount floppy device in /media" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103378
<Fujitsu> \sh: There're bugs on that.
<\sh> Fujitsu: good then :)
<Fujitsu> Bug #204980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<ubotu> New bug: #206467 in malone "Allow generation of tokens, which can be used to login to remote bug trackers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206467
<ubotu> New bug: #206471 in meta-lp-deps "add psycopg2 to launchpad-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206471
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> is gavin or travis here?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: gavin is allenap. do you have more info for us about the change you talked about on the list?
<allenap> BUGabundo: Hi :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> just reporting back
<intellectronica> excellent!
<BUGabundo> just sent an email with an attach
<BUGabundo> look at the bottom of the attached emai
<BUGabundo> *email
<BUGabundo> and you guys will know what I mean
<BUGabundo> it doesn't bother me a bit, actually I'm trying to do exactly the same with our TRAC instalation lol
<allenap> BUGabundo: I guess you mean where it says "Status in ..." and the bug description.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> If I recall, that wasn't sent last week
<BUGabundo> so it's a new feature, right?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: i don't think that's new. we've been doing this for a while
<intellectronica> let me try and find the relevant bug
<BUGabundo> do worry, intellectronica
<Fujitsu> I can't see any recent bugmail that does that. It's the first I've seen of it.
<BUGabundo> I've seen in EVERY bug I get from LP
<BUGabundo> [Bug 200338] Re: no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 has it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338 - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<BUGabundo> [Bug 129910] Re: Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx) too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910 - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> It's on +edit.
<BUGabundo> every single email I get, has the bottom part
<Fujitsu> Per-person.
<Fujitsu> When did that feature appear!?
<BUGabundo> Friday or thurday
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: Did you turn it on on your `Change details' page?
 * Hobbsee waves to allenap
 * Fujitsu finds a mention of it deep in 1.2.1's release notes.
 * allenap waves at Hobbsee :)
<Fujitsu> I would have thought it would be in the highlights. That's approximately the best thing since sliced bread.
<Hobbsee> what is?
<Fujitsu> The one user-configurable option that changes Launchpad behaviour noticably.
<BUGabundo> I might, Fujitsu
<BUGabundo> where do I see that?
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It shows the bug description and current statuses in the various tasks at the bottom of each piece of bugmail.
<Fujitsu> Makes bugs that don't have the package name in their summary a little more usable over email.
<BUGabundo> Fujitsu: don't remember have been there, last week
<Hobbsee> oh, neat.
<Fujitsu> I bet there's no way to do that for mail sent to a team address, though.
 * Hobbsee again wonders why she's getting all this invalid bug mail, and how to stop it.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Hahahahaha you're trapped.
<Fujitsu> No escape from bugmail.
<Hobbsee> \sh: i want that too.  good luck
<BUGabundo> I was trying to upload a new avatar, and got strange erros
<BUGabundo> *errors
<Hobbsee> oh, it was discussed
<Fujitsu> A number of upstreams are quite irritated at the MBFs.
<BUGabundo> so could it be that LP also changed that setting ?
<ubotu> New bug: #206488 in meta-lp-deps "add libxml2-utils to launchpad-dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206488
<BUGabundo> what is MBF?
<Fujitsu> As they really, really don't care about the other 50 packages that FTBFS due to python-central craziness.
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: Mass bug filing.
<BUGabundo> ah thanks
<Hobbsee> funny how we have at least 3 people complaining about it in 24 hours.
<Fujitsu> allenap: Do you know why that option isn't on the email settings page?
<Fujitsu> That would seem to be a more sensible place to put it.
<Fujitsu> It would be even better to have it on the Malone-specific config page that should be at https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me, but there are for some reason no other configuration options.
<Hobbsee> mine is just the java bugs.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if can filter for the text "java" plus "invalid"
<Hobbsee> or just filter everything that's invalid to start with.
<allenap> Fujitsu: No, does seem a bit daft. Are you happy to file a bug about it?
<Fujitsu> allenap: Sure.
<Fujitsu> launchpad? Or is it still malone?
<BUGabundo> can the avatar system be better funcional?
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: What's dysfunctional about it?
<BUGabundo> all those RED warnings while trying to change an image scare users
<BUGabundo> I just gave up...
<Fujitsu> They were probably valid warnings...
<BUGabundo> I was trying to upload a new avatar
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: the avator system is more annoying than that.
<BUGabundo> and it wouldn't let me
<Fujitsu> So scaring the user is probably advisable.
<BUGabundo> because of the size
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: if you don't get hte scale exactly right, launchpad won't scale it for you, it just barfs.
<Fujitsu> Rightly so.
<BUGabundo> that's the prob
<BUGabundo> it should scale it for us...
<Hobbsee> iirc, i filed a bug back in uds sevilla.  no response, yet.
<BUGabundo> GD lib does that quite well
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: i think the problem is a lack of interest in fixing it, combined wiht other more important things to fix.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but user interaction and personalization is something really importatnt
<BUGabundo> makes users willing to participate...
<BUGabundo> and we going to have a new Ubuntu release soon, so more NEW users will come to LP
<BUGabundo> scaring them that way, for such a small feature like avatar or personalisation is a bad thing
 * Hobbsee could justify hundreds of bug fixes with that line....it won't work.
<BUGabundo> eheh Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee has learnt well, and no longer complains about it.  it's just the way it is.
<Fujitsu> Night all.
<BUGabundo> g'night Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> BUGabundo: Thankyou for pointing that feature out! It will be most useful to me.
<BUGabundo> 12h00 here
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> no prob Fujitsu
<BUGabundo> it was new to me
<BUGabundo> but I don't recall activating it
<BUGabundo> although I like it
<Hobbsee> night Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Night Hobbsee, BUGabundo.
<ubotu> New bug: #206496 in malone "Setting to include descriptions in bugmail should be on +editemails, not +edit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206496
<BUGabundo> let me subs to that...
<BUGabundo> humm is ubotu to perfome actions for us on irc?
<BUGabundo> like if I wanted to subscrive bug #206496, I could instrut it too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206496 in malone "Setting to include descriptions in bugmail should be on +editemails, not +edit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206496
<salty-horse> hi. I added a link with "Also affects project" and then it selected the original bug's project as the external bug's project name. then I changed the assigned project for the original bug, but I don't see a way of changing the external bug's project name: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/205314
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205314 in xorg "layout switching with both alt keys doesn't work" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #206508 in launchpad-bazaar "Associating branches with tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206508
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee wonders why someone is blogging to planet ubuntu about why launchpad should become open source
<Hobbsee> d
 * soren wonders why Hobbsee wonders that
<Hobbsee> soren: sounds like a bad target audience to me.  are the launcphad guys, for the most part, ubuntu people?
<Hobbsee> as in, likely to read planet?
<soren> Hobbsee: I certainly wouldn't be surprised if they did.
 * Hobbsee thougth they had too much work to do for that, or something.
<ubotu> New bug: #206541 in malone "Bug tags should be listed in X-Launchpad-Bug-Tags instead of in each X-Launchpad-Bug header" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206541
<ubotu> New bug: #206544 in malone "Bug feeds performance improvements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206544
<jkakar> rexbron: Hey!
<jkakar> rexbron: I did get your message, but you were offline at the time.  As far as AutoPPA being useful, it's not in it's current state, but it sounds like it could be made to.  The issue is that it currently only works with projects that use Bazaar.
<jkakar> That said, for my purposes it works very well.  It's a bit of pain to install/setup (mostly because of dependencies), but once it's there firing off builds is typically one command and then a few minutes of waiting while PPA does it's thing.
<bahadunn> hello
<qense> hi
<bahadunn> is launchpad open?
<qense> yes
<qense> it should be
<kiko> open for business!
<LarstiQ> ding dong!
 * kiko winks at LarstiQ 
<LarstiQ> hai kiko :)
<bahadunn> I mean open source?
<qense> partially
<bahadunn> so what part is open that anyone can contribute to?
<kiko> bahadunn, launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs is open
<kiko> bahadunn, and there are storm and zope3 bugs that need fixing, if you'd like to contribute
<bahadunn> okay thanks
<synic> when you request translations to download, how long does it usually take to get the email?
<synic> how do I get ppa to build for hardy?
<cgregan> Is there a way to have launchpad format a listing of bugs into a more printable format?
<synic> where do I ask PPA questions?
<synic> is anyone here?
<synic> kiko-fud: ?
<matsubara> cgregan: nope. there are tools to scrape launchpad, though
<synic> can I ask ppa questions here? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<matsubara> synic: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/
<matsubara> or ask here in the channel and someone might answer it :-)
<synic> crap, already asked here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/27968
<synic> should I re-ask on soyuz?
<matsubara> synic: nope, I can re-target
<synic> k
<synic> don't suppose you might know the answer to that question?
<kiko> synic, what's your dput.cf?
<synic> http://rafb.net/p/Rkzy5n36.html
<smagoun> Need some help from a LP admin. I uploaded a package to a PPA, deleted it from the PPA, and tried to upload a new revision with the same version number. LP says no, there's an MD5 sum mismatch with a file already in the archive. I need the old, incorrect version really gone (isn't that what 'delete' is supposed to do?)
<smagoun> PPA is Ubuntu Mobile: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive , the package in question is samsung-q1-ultra-config-0.30-0ubuntu1~804um1
<kiko> synic, hmmm. bigjools, do you know the answer to synic's question above? ^^
<kiko> smagoun, yes, delete does that, but it's slightly hard to actually predict its behaviour. have you read the help tab in the delete packages page?
<kiko> smagoun, I should say, though, that an .orig tarball's version /is/ significant
<smagoun> kiko: I hadn't read the help tab, thanks. Didn't even know it existed until now. Can't say it solved my problem, just explained to me what happened.
<smagoun> kiko: The md5sum on the orig tarball isn't the problem (it hasn't changed), it's the md5sum on the diff.gz.
<smagoun> (and the .dsc, probably)
<kiko> smagoun, oh. that's really weird.
<timlinux> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #206739 in rosetta "Changed messages are skipped when reverting changes and saving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206739
<mpt> Goooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kyleN> we have a private project. we want to expose some bugs to a person who is not a member of the project, either by tagging, perhaps, or "also affects" their project, or by some other means. Is there a way?
<ubotu> New bug: #206780 in launchpad "Display the posting address of a mailing list on the team overview page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206780
<synic> kiko: ok, that question was answered - thank you.  I was wondering, how can I get it to build for both gutsy and hardy?
<kiko> synic, IIRC you need to update the changelog
<synic> ok.  That won't override the package I just uploaded?
<synic> er... overwrite
<ubotu> New bug: #206782 in launchpad "Yellow bug summary should include a link to milestone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206782
<kyleN> sorry for the dup, but this is urgent: we have a private project. we want to expose some bugs to a person who is not a member of the project, either by tagging, perhaps, or "also affects" their project, or by some other means. Is there a way?
<ubotu> New bug: #206783 in launchpad "mailman keys are missing from the shared confs " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206783
<kiko> synic, packages are never overwritten, but you'll also need to rev the version
<synic> like ~hardyppa1 or something?
<kiko> synic, I'm not 100% sure what the conventions are. I meant to ask somebody about this yesterday and forgot, will have to do so tomorrow
<warren> https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk  Hi, our tree currently doesn't support "bzr tag".  Does launchpad support --dirstate-tags?  Are there any issues in converting the format and pushing?
<ubotu> New bug: #206811 in malone "Bug feeds for BugTargets need to ensure a sufficient number of bugs are fetched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206811
<kiko> warren, hmmm, are you asking if we support packs? thumper's the best guy to answer.
<warren> kiko, I don't know what are packs?
<warren> kiko, I want to convert my bzr repo at the above URL to --dirstate-tags so I can use bzr tag.
<kiko> thumper,  ^^^
<jml> warren: bzr upgrade sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk 
<RAOF> warren: The caveat would be: this means that anyone trying to branch ltsp-trunk needs to have bzr >= 0.92, which isn't in Gutsy (but is in backports, and is in the bzr PPA).
<warren> RAOF, that's the only caveat?
<warren> RAOF, how old is Gutsy?
 * warren thought --dirstate-tags was older than 0.92
<RAOF> warren: Ubuntu 7.10, the most recent stable release.
<warren> Fedora had --dirstate-tags by default since we began shipping bzr
<jml> RAOF: you might be thinking of packs.
<RAOF> warren: bzr upgrade sftp://whatever will take you to... Yeah, packs-0.92, which obviously requires 0.92 :)
<warren> --dirstate-tags == packs?
<jml> warren: no.
<warren> --dirstate-tags is all I need for bzr tag right?
<jml> warren: yep :)
<warren> OK, so what version of bzr introduced --dirstate-tags?
<RAOF> bzr help upgrade says 0.15.
<warren> what version of bzr does gutsy have?
<warren> what benefits does pack-0.92 give you?
<warren> performance?
<RAOF> warren: Reading from the website linked to by bzr help formats, but with no real understanding of bzr internals, the answer seems to be "smaller, faster, compatible with more ftp servers".
<ubotu> New bug: #206826 in malone "Can't switch virtual terminals from laptop to external monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206826
<warren> RAOF, any idea what version of bzr is running on launchpad itself?
<Fujitsu> warren: I believe it's pretty much always the latest stable.
<warren> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BazaarFormats hm.. this page needs updating?  --dirstate-tags of 0.15 is mentioned as the latest.
<jml> warren: https://code.launchpad.net has the Bazaar version that we use.
<Fujitsu> That tag cloud is getting fairly useless.
#launchpad 2008-03-26
<thumper> Fujitsu: what would be more useful?
<thumper> Fujitsu: it does provide google something to crawl over though
<Fujitsu> thumper: Something covering more than the start of a*.
<thumper> Fujitsu: well, there is a "more..."
<thumper> Fujitsu: the purpose of the tag cloud on the front page (for now at least) is to provide an initial sample with an indicator to more
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<thumper> Fujitsu: do you think it would be better to show the X number of projects that have most branches?
<thumper> Fujitsu: or should it be random?
<Fujitsu> thumper: I would suggest the former.
<Fujitsu> It'd still be a tag cloud, but lots of projects with fewer branches would be omitted.
<thumper> Fujitsu: my issue with always showing the same projects on the home page is that someone new might think "gee, is that all they have?"
<thumper> Fujitsu: and that is why if we just show the first branches alphabetically, then it's fairly obvious that there is more
<Fujitsu> That's a good point.
<spiv> Oh the other hand, having a cloud with only an arbitrary fraction of the projects isn't particularly useful.  So maybe the default cloud should have the projects with the most branches, and a prominent "Showing 200 most active project out of NNNN registered" caption would be better.
<thumper> spiv: yeah, good point
<spiv> I guess it depends on what the front page is for.
<Fujitsu> spiv: Adding that caption would work. Good idea.
<thumper> I think the front page is to give the new user some idea of what it's all for
<spiv> Is it just to make people go "ooh, there's stuff here", or it is also "and I can start exploring that stuff usefully from this page"
<thumper> spiv: I'll make sure to raise this with mpt when he is here tomorrow
<thumper> mpt is also of the opinion that it might be better for most active
<spiv> Although the prominent "Find a Project" search box is good :)
<thumper> which I'm coming around to
<Fujitsu> On the Launchpad /, the featured projects are listed, not the first X alphabetically.
<spiv> I think for me, a cloud is sort of impressive, but a cloud of names of significant projects I recognise (i.e. most active rather than alphabetical) is more impressive, and more likely to interest me.
<jamesh> spiv: that way people will have to game the system by faking activity rather than picking a project name starting with "a"
<spiv> jamesh: :)
<spiv> jamesh: or just buy thumper enough beers that he'll special case your project ;)
<thumper> :-]
<jamesh> spiv: I think it'd be cheaper to write a script to generate commits and new branches
<spiv> jamesh: obviously the solution is to filter out commits by people with low karma ;)
<jamesh> spiv: so I'd need to write a bug filing bot too?
<Fujitsu> Is there such thing as a committer with low karma now?
<thumper> Fujitsu: yes :(
<Fujitsu> I registered a branch and got 500 karma, so even a few commits should give a fair bit of karma.
<jamesh> the code karma would even out if we issued karma for commits rather than just creating branches
<Fujitsu> Ah, so no karma for commits?
<jamesh> not yet
<Fujitsu> Anybody around who can look at OOPS-816CEMAIL1?
<Fujitsu> Is LP trying to put all my text attachments in the description again, making it too epic?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: looks that way: there is a big arse patch in there.
<Fujitsu> I thought that bug was fixed.
<Fujitsu> I attached them. It shouldn't be trying to put them inline.
<mpt> In the "Is the bug you’re reporting one of these" list, what does "Closed" mean?
<Hobbsee> now, there's a good idea
<Hobbsee> we should get LP karma for seeding iso's :P
<Fujitsu> The torrent tracker falls over enough at release without being part of LP.
<Hobbsee> oy!
 * Hobbsee goes to look for something to clean off her screen with
<Fujitsu> Oh, Thunderbird is stupid, but LP should probably be more intelligent.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: did the patch get sent with "Content-Disposition: inline" or something?
<Fujitsu> jamesh: Thunderbird seems to do that for all attachments. Mozilla irks me more and more.
 * Hobbsee eyes this bug
<Hobbsee> After installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras", I perceived that the package "sun-java6-bin" was not installed.
<Hobbsee> In synaptic, I saw that "sun-java6-bin" was not listed as a dependency of "ubuntu-restricted-extras".
<Hobbsee> yes.  this is intentional.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: -ECHAN
<Hobbsee> oh, oops
<Hobbsee> my channel order is strange.
<ubotu> New bug: #206917 in launchpad "Bugs/Blueprints/Questions counts are odd on "related projects" page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206917
<poolie> hi
<poolie> why does https://edge.launchpad.net/~jdobrien show "no public email" even when i'm logged in?
<poolie> i thought it was shown to logged-in users and all users must have one?
<spiv> poolie: in a user's "Change details" page they can check a "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users" option
<poolie> oh
<poolie> why is that not on the "email settings" page then?
<poolie> oh well
<poolie> spiv: welcome back btw
<spiv> poolie: thanks :)
<mpt> Does anyone know what the Timezone in your "Change account details" page is used for?
<lifeless> I thought it was time displays
<Fujitsu> mpt: It's very useful for working out when to catch people, and it's used to change the timezone in timestamp tooltips.
<mpt> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #206954 in launchpad "'wants to join' email contains invalid link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206954
<pleaseandthankyo> can i install ubuntu edubun xunbu kubuntu at the same time?
<kgoetz> pleaseandthankyo: ask #ubuntu #kubuntu or #xubuntu
<pleaseandthankyo> ok installed xubuntu and and goubuntu  on top of edubuntu where are they now? and how do i load them?
<kgoetz> pleaseandthankyo: ask in #xubuntu, and dont ask in multiple irrelevent channels at the same time
<Hobbsee> poolie: replied to your mail
<Fujitsu> Wow. Bug #164276 is special. A team commented on the bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164276 in iceape "Please sponsor iceape for gutsy-security" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164276
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i wonder if that was by email, sent from the team email address.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Must have been.
<Hobbsee> unless you can login as a team now
<Fujitsu> I can't see any other way it could have happened.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, because teams don't get passwords.  Unless you can log in as a team, *and* do a recover password.
<Fujitsu> I see somebody fixed the bug that made me get ~5x the bug karma I was meant to.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Fujitsu> Changing one Ubuntu task in a multi-task bug used to apparently also give the same karma for all the other Ubuntu tasks.
<Hobbsee> tasty.
<Fujitsu> Hah, commenting still does.
 * Fujitsu stabs bug #162411.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162411 in malone "Cannot target a task to a release if another task already targetted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162411
 * Fujitsu dares to try the email interface.
<Fujitsu> Oh, it crashes now. 
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<Fujitsu> So there's no way at all to properly represent the status of that bug, and get it off the Hardy lists.
<Fujitsu> Have I really generated all three email OOPSes today, or is the OOPS ID more cryptic than that?
<Hobbsee> ouch.  that looks...interesting
<Hobbsee> it also looks like a corner case
<Fujitsu> It is, but it shouldn't be, as I say in the bug.
<Fujitsu> There's another infuriating bug which makes it a corner case.
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah, that bug.
<Hobbsee> i dont' understand the first bug, though
<Fujitsu> Which?
<Hobbsee> are you meaning that it affects 2 packages?
<Fujitsu> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pike7.2/+bug/58169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58169 in pike7.4 "CVE-2006-4041: Pike Unspecified SQL Injection Vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Fujitsu> See that bug.
<Fujitsu> pike7.[24] only exist in Dapper.
<Fujitsu> We need to keep them open in Dapper.
<Fujitsu> Try to nominate them for Dapper.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i see
<Hobbsee> you might want to add that bug to the original
<Fujitsu> I shall.
 * Hobbsee suspects it will get marked as a corner case
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: unless you can get laserjock to tag it with the magic stick
<Fujitsu> It probably will be. But it shouldn't be a corner case :(
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: why do you think that this stuff doesn't get used for RM?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: why do you think we use targets instead?  (apart from mark's ideals about this stuff)
<Hobbsee> er, milestones
<Fujitsu> The release management stuff works well other than the few bugs I've filed about it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: presumably the ideal is that you file a bug about each of the packages
<Hobbsee> not one that affects all of them
<poolie> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey poolie, how's it going?  Hope my message was slightly helpful to you
<poolie> yes, it's going well, i had a good 5day weekend
<poolie> i thought that would be it but thanks
<poolie> another instance of "people don't read dialog text"
<jamesh> we have a 49 hour long week end in Perth this week
<jamesh> not as long as some, but longer than normal
<kgoetz> does administering a team in LP gain karma, or is it a 'goodness of your heart' thing?
<Fujitsu> kgoetz: The latter.
<kgoetz> Fujitsu: cheers
<Hobbsee> poolie: yeah.  i've not actually found a way to make them do so.
<Hobbsee> kgoetz: it means you get to smite users with a big declined stamp, when they don't read.
<Fujitsu> Only a few random people try to join motuscience and motu-swat.
 * Fujitsu had fun with the big declined stamp earlier today.
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: id' get at least 3 people a week trying for u-u-s
 * kgoetz goes to subscribe to the bug about being unable to track down users with hidden email addresses
<Hobbsee> oh yes, those are fun too
 * Hobbsee automatically gives them the great big "declined" button
 * kgoetz updates group front page to explain no-email subscribing == bad idea
<kgoetz> heh. tagged 'fix-it-friday'
<Fujitsu> tjaalton: I believe the admins configure it per import.
<tjaalton> Fujitsu: ok..
<tjaalton> the question was; how often are vcs-imports supposed to be updated
<tjaalton> nm-applet is old enough to not work against current nm :)
<tjaalton> Fujitsu: by admins did you mean the vcs-imports team?
<tjaalton> so please, if anyone can sync network-manager-applet trunk with current upstream, I'd appreciate it
<tjaalton> *someone
<Fujitsu> tjaalton: That is what I meant, yes.
 * Fujitsu witnesses the Great Soyuz Deferral of 1.2.3.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: unsubscribe.  it's less depressing.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i haven't had the enjoyment of that for a good...2 months now.  and i haven't missed it.
<Hobbsee> i think there was only stuff i cared about in 1.2.4, anyway, iirc
<ubotu> New bug: #207075 in malone "Confirmation step on +choose-affected-product is no longer necessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207075
<ubotu> New bug: #207080 in launchpad "Bad mailing list subscription link offered" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207080
<ubotu> New bug: #207082 in malone "Add List-* headers to bugmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207082
<Hobbsee> dupe * 80
<Hobbsee> er, @ 80
 * Hobbsee wonders if there's a way to unsubscribe from all of  soyuz's bugs, with one click, if you're not a bug contact.
<thekorn> Hobbsee, I think there is no way in the LP UI, but python-launchpad-bugs can do it for you
<Hobbsee> thekorn: oh, neat.  i didn't even think of that.  Thanks, i'll look into it
<thekorn> Hobbsee, untested, but it should look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096/
<Hobbsee> thekorn: excellent...thanks :)
<Fujitsu> I think /soyuz/+bugs?field.bug_subscriber=hobbsee
<Fujitsu> Or is it just field.subscriber? It's very inconsistent.
<ubotu> New bug: #207110 in launchpad "cannot unsubscribe from bug report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207110
<Hobbsee> dupe
<matsubara> Hobbsee: https://help.launchpad.net/BugSubscriptions
<matsubara> Hobbsee: oh, unsubscribe. I misread it as subscribe
<timlinux> hi
<timlinux> I have a strange (to me) problem when my packages compile on the build server: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12895482/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-amd64.libopenmodeller_0.5.3-pre7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<timlinux> The error is only under 64 bit build
<timlinux> same package built fine under i386
<timlinux> is there a different version of gcc on amd64 server
<timlinux> the offending c++ line is simply doing this: 145       va_list marker = NULL;
<ubotu> New bug: #207130 in malone "Refactoring of externalbugtrackers has broken RT" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207130
<ubotu> New bug: #207136 in rosetta "Few more issues blocking XPIPO export" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207136
<warren> Anyone know how to upgrade the repository format of my repo in launchpad?  bzr get FOO; bzr upgrade --pack-0.92; bzr push (doesn't work)
<ubotu> New bug: #207182 in launchpad "zopless.send_email should be true in staging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207182
<warren> http://people.redhat.com/wtogami/temp/bzrcrash.txt  bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 sftp://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eltsp-upstream/ltspfs/ltspfs-trunk/ failed.  #bzr advised me to try a newer bzr version.  Can an admin help me by reverting the repository to pre-upgrade?
<oly-> hi, i just commited some code to my project and uploaded some files that should not be there, can i undo the commit or remove them ?
<warren> OTOH, bzr check says it is OK, so maybe I don't need a reversion
<oly-> just found uncommit, luckly
<rexbron> jkakar: I would be happy to work with you to get autoPPA into shape. Will you be attending UDS prague?
<jkakar> rexbron: Hey!  I won't be at UDS unfortunately, but I would be happy to work with you to make AutoPPA work in your environment.
<rexbron> jkakar: That is too bad
<rexbron> jkakar: Would you mind moving this discussion to #ubuntu-bleedingedge?
<warren> Any launchpad admin here?  bzr crashed during "bzr upgrade" and we need an admin to fix it.
<kiko> warren, really?
<ubotu> New bug: #207277 in launchpad "cannot import gpg key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207277
<warren> kiko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/207211
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207211 in bzr "upgrade --pack-0.92 sftp:// failed (but worked...)" [Undecided,New] 
<warren> kiko, if you could blow away .bzr and move .bzr.backup into place it would be appreciated.
<kiko> I can't do that
<warren> kiko, do you have a recommendation of a better way to upgrade the repo format?
<warren> kiko, err.... then how can we recover from this?
<kiko> and I actually have no idea of whether it's doable
<kiko> push a new branch?
<warren> this branch is forever garbage now?
<kiko> warren, you'll need to ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<warren> kiko, so I don't screw our other repos, is there a better way to upgrade our repo format?
<warren> kiko, someone in #bzr said to use bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 sftp://.... but this seems like a really bad idea to me.
<kiko> it probably won't make things any worse as they are right now :)
<warren> kiko, no, I mean for our other repos
<kiko> oh.
<warren> is there a better way to upgrade their format?
<kiko> probably not, but you can run those on local branches first and see if it works.
<brucealdridge> I had a problem upgrading to hardy ... some sort of python bug, i reported it to launchpad, but it was marked as a dup (it wasn't as far as i could find) and i don't have access to the "original" bug so i can't see what the problem is, how to fix, etc etc .... is this how launchpad works?
<Fujitsu> brucealdridge: Why don't you have access?
<stgraber> brucealdridge: what's the bugnumber ?
<emgent> hello some launchpad admin here'
<emgent> ?
<emgent> someone can rename https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pentest to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat ?
<brucealdridge> Fujitsu: unkown
<brucealdridge> stgrabber: 206888
<Fujitsu> brucealdridge: OK, it's private.
<Fujitsu> Because it's a crash.
<Fujitsu> brucealdridge: I've made it public as there is no confidential information in there.
<Fujitsu> Crashes are by default private, as they could well contain confidential data in coredumps.
<brucealdridge> Fujitsu: thanks :)
<Fujitsu> np
<stgraber> brucealdridge: it has been automatically marked as a dupe by apport
<brucealdridge> stgraber: makes sense, but a little frustrating
<stgraber> bah, apport is right, your bug is a dupe :)
<brucealdridge> stgrabber: yes ... but it might have been easier if i could have decided that (in the search stage) 
<brucealdridge> thanks for your help though :)
<kiko> barry, how do we rename teams that have mailing lists?
<barry> kiko: it has to be done manually because the mailing list rename is not easy
<Fujitsu> kiko: The mailing list should probably die; it was replaced with a private one on l.u.c just a few minutes ago.
<kiko> barry, can you do that one for emgent, then?
<kiko> !
<barry> emgent is the team name?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> <emgent> someone can rename https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pentest to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-whitehat ?
<barry> are we killing the mailing list or renaming that too?
<Fujitsu> barry: I'll check in the meeting, wait a sec.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: jabber fail again ;-)
<barry> Fujitsu: cool.  we'll have to get lp admin help to do this currently, but i'll coordinate with folks to make it happen
<emgent> rename if it's possible
<emgent> btw, hi
<barry> emgent: hi.  so, rename the team and mailing list
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: No, I just got up too early (ie. 0550) and forgot to start Gajim.
<emgent> barry: thanks
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: FAIL :-)
<barry> emgent: okay, this may take a little while.  i'll let you know when it's done
<emgent> ok thanks i have to go
<emgent> feel free to send mail to me
<emgent> thanks for all
<barry> emgent: which email address should i use?
 * compbrain files https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/207333
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207333 in launchpad-buildd "RSS/Atom/Whatever status feeds" [Undecided,New] 
<compbrain> May be need to directed to Soyuz or some other PPA centric queue
<kiko> yeah, compbrain -- that is /not/ buildd :)
<compbrain> kiko: There's not a good 'PPA Wishlist' category ;)
<rexbron> Is there a page with a definition on what a "build score" is?
<rexbron> Hmm, I just had a build fail with this error:
<rexbron> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bleedingedge/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<rexbron> any ideas?
<compbrain> rexbron: Give it a minute or two, and try again?
<compbrain> I had that for the first hardy package I built for an arch
<compbrain> then it magically worked an hour later
<rexbron> compbrain: do you mean re-upload? Or just create a new revision ie ubuntu2 or something and reupload 
<compbrain> Try the former, if that fails, go for the latter
<Fujitsu> rexbron, compbrain: Just hit the `Retry build' button.
<Fujitsu> Unfortunately, the bug on that was untargetted last night.
<rexbron> :( at least there is a work around 
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure how making PPA break confusingly on every first use is a low priority...
<compbrain> Fujitsu: That didn't work immediatly, had to let it cool down.
<rexbron> "Capn, she can't take the pressure"
<Fujitsu> compbrain: Right, it will work after the first 0, 20, or 40 minutes past the hour that occurs after your upload.
<compbrain> heh.
<compbrain> .. Is that a feature or a bugg ;)
<Fujitsu> It's a bug. It was meant to be fixed this release, but is no longer targetted to any release.
<ubotu> New bug: #207345 in rosetta "Download now link on inkscape.org is downloading the .45.1 version of inkscape." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207345
<kiko> compbrain, there's a ppa tag for soyuz
<Fujitsu> That's a very Rosettaish bug.
<Fujitsu> I have to say that that's the first bug I've seen filed on Launchpad about an upstream project's website.
<kiko> Fujitsu, auto-retrying failed builds?
<Fujitsu> kiko: The untargetted bug to which I was referring was bug #196782.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<rexbron> FYI, This looks like it should be trivial to fix. bug 207355
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207355 in launchpad "Other wiki name links on hompage have a malformed url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207355
<ubotu> New bug: #207355 in launchpad "Other wiki name links on hompage have a malformed url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207355
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Can someone please check if http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~freevial/freevial/trunk/files is working for him?
<RainCT> oh now it works
<ubotu> New bug: #207365 in launchpad "Display of SSH Key Name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207365
<ubotu> New bug: #207373 in soyuz "[wishlist] should be possible to report bugs from a package page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207373
<owh> Hi all. I'm trying to download the Ubuntu Server Guide from bazaar.launchpad.net. I'm getting 500 Internal error on this link: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-hardy/download/svn-v3-trunk0%3A1e033ed4-87e8-0310-8703-d68c7bbd86c9%3Atrunk%3A4485/2104%401e033ed4-87e8-0310-8703-d68c7bbd86c9%3Atrunk%3Ageneric%252Fserverguide%252FC/C
<spiv> owh: yeah, that does look broken.
<spiv> owh: please file a bug on launchpad-bazaar about that.
<spiv> owh: mwhudson will probably be the guy to fix it, but he doesn't seem to be around right at this moment.
<fta> couldn't ppa builders stop to try building the same thing forever while the user obviously don't care to fix the problem after months ?
<owh> spiv: It seems to be intermittent. If I go into the directory, I can download some individual files, but most do the same.
 * owh hunts for the bug page.
<spiv> owh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug
 * owh found it.
<spiv> owh: thanks for the report
 * spiv loses another race :)
<owh> Hmm, there are several of these kinds of bugs.
<owh> Ah, all closed - yum.
<spiv> owh: I don't see one specifically about downloads from codebrowse, so I think a fresh report is worthwhile
<owh> Yup
<owh> Bug #207417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207417 in launchpad-bazaar "500 Internal Server error on download link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207417
<spiv> owh: thanks!
<owh> spiv: If only I could check out the 448kb in the 20 xml files and not have to download 88Mb via a two-way satellite link, I'd be all warm and fuzzy.
<spiv> owh: there are bzr features in development to let you do just that.
<owh> spiv: Unfortunately I need these documents before release so I can proof them :(
<spiv> owh: You want the /generic/serverguide/C directory?
<owh> spiv: Yup
<spiv> owh: ok, I can quickly make a tarball of that for you.
 * owh hugs spiv
<owh> onno@itmaze.com.au
 * Fujitsu pokes drescher's ftpd.
 * owh has no idea what Fujitsu means.
<Fujitsu> drescher's ftpd isn't accepting connections.
<elmo> Fujitsu: fixed, thanks
<Fujitsu> elmo: Thanks for the quick service.
<ubotu> New bug: #207417 in launchpad-bazaar "500 Internal Server error on download link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207417
<spiv> owh: http://people.ubuntu.com/~andrew/generic-serverguide-C.tar.gz
<owh> spiv: Tah muchly. I owe you one.
<owh> spiv: You can remove that now.
 * owh waves bye and thanks.
<spiv> owh: you're welcome
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<fta> rhenium says 'timed out'
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<Fujitsu> mpt: Do you always appear seconds after midday just so you can do that?
<fta> that's midnight for me
<mpt> Fujitsu, no :-) Normally I start work at an o'clock, but today I was travelling so it was a coincidence
<fta> <fta> couldn't ppa builders stop to try building the same thing forever while the user obviously don't care to fix the problem after months ?
<fta> no one interested by this ?
<matsubara> what do you mean, fta?
<matsubara> we only try to build packages once -- retries are manual.
<Fujitsu> matsubara: Not for buggy Soyuz depwait.
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<fta> that kdelibs has been retrying several times a day since november
<fta> and there are many more packages like that sucking precious builder time
<Fujitsu> It's a problem in the depwait logic. I reported a similar bug about the primary archive some months ago, and it was fixed.
<matsubara> Fujitsu: odd, because it's exactly the same code.
<Fujitsu> matsubara: I would have thought so, but it might be doing crazy stuff like looking for stuff in other archives. That's the only way I can explain the PPA behaviour I've seen.
<matsubara> ^ that was kiko btw
<Fujitsu> I thought it looked kikoesque.
<kiko> no it didn't!
<kiko> it was polite and noncommital!!
<Fujitsu> kiko is so impolite, yep.
<kiko> ;)
<Fujitsu> kiko: Do you want a bug filed about that strange depwait giving-back?
<kiko> Fujitsu, yeah, I think that's what we need to figure that one out. I think cprov will want details on the specific build and how it's being retried
<compbrain> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12909867/9dAR4qJKRnhiMVfyJ7jHUIBNsi.txt
<compbrain> well crap.
<Fujitsu> Ooh, nice.
<compbrain> When you do ~10 builds a day at least with the ppa, your sure to find at least a bug a day
<Fujitsu> Bug #57464?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57464 in soyuz "Soyuz screws up in horrible ways if the Librarian is down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57464
<kiko> yeah, sure looks like it -- or the connection dropped :-(
<cprov> well, it beeps when you mention PPA/cprov/etc ... it's waken me up
<cprov> Fujitsu: how can I help you tonight ? :)
<Fujitsu> cprov: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+archive/+build/450236 gets retried regularly (it's been happening for some months, as you can see), even though the build-depends were never in the PPA.
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, libsoprano-dev (>= 1.97.0~beta4-1)  seem to be satisfiable from Soyuz PoV
<Fujitsu> Is it looking in PPAs other than kubuntu-members, then?
<cprov> Fujitsu: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano/1.95.0~beta2-1ubuntu1
<Fujitsu> cprov: ... it's looking in Hardy?
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<Fujitsu> The PPA is pinned higher?
<Fujitsu> Wait, no, I'm confused.
<elmo> dear lord, we don't use pinning
<elmo> that would be i.n.s.a.n.e.
<Fujitsu> I misread the version number.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Why would that satisfy >= 1.97 in Soyuz's eyes.
<Fujitsu> elmo: My misreading indicated that you must have been using it.
<cprov> Fujitsu: something is wrong in the version check we do.
#launchpad 2008-03-27
<Fujitsu> cprov: May I ask why bug #196782 is deemed to be of such low priority that it has been untargetted? It gives a pretty bad first impression of PPA.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<cprov> Fujitsu: only in the very first job. We can't fight this race-condition effectively.
<Hobbsee> so you do nothing, even though it's generating multiple questions in here each week
<Fujitsu> Can't you just not let the build be handed out to a builder unless the archive is published?
<elmo> Hobbsee: easy - setting it to low priority != 'doing nothing'
<Fujitsu> elmo: Untargetting == 'doing nothing for the foreseeable future'
<cprov> Hobbsee: exactly what I was saying, it was decided that we have other more important things to be done before this one.
<Fujitsu> Speaking of more important things... how's security-in-soyuz doing?
<elmo> Fujitsu: well, a) I'd argue, if you can't see past the current LP release schedule, you can't see far ;-), but b) in any event, I think there's more constructive ways to argue for priortization of features
<Hobbsee> elmo: what Fujitsu said.
<cprov> Fujitsu: very well, soon we will have it running.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Is there any public document describing how it will actually be used/
<cprov> Fujitsu: one idea is to not dispatch pending jobs for archives (PPAs) younger than 20 minutes (current publishing interval), but that's so naive that doesn't worth the code, if you know what I mean.
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, not a public one. I image we will be writing one before switching.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Is there not a timestamp of last publishing that you can check for nullness? I imagine that'd be fairly easy and less than hackish that checking the age of the PPA...
<cprov> Fujitsu: btw, do you know exactly how dak works nowadays ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: I know fairly well how dak works, but not a whole lot about the dak-LP interactions.
<cprov> Fujitsu: checking the source publishing date doesn't really help since we very often build unpublished-sources (build-from-accepted feature).
<Fujitsu> cprov: I meant archive publishing date.
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu, we don't actually store that.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<kiko-afk> cprov, it's ironic that this bug actually happens because of build-from-accepted :)
<cprov> kiko-afk: yes, kind of short-blanket problem.
<kiko-afk> cprov, random idea: could we not put an empty Packages.gz on-disk when activating the PPA? is that crazy?
<Fujitsu> I discounted suggesting that as being too much of a hack.
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu, well, maybe it is -- just wondering, you know. 
<cprov> kiko-afk: i don't see how we can tweak the archive disk from the activating-PPA UI
<kiko-afk> cprov, of course, separate boxes.
<kiko-afk> cprov, how about not depending on the PPA itself unless at least once source has been published in it?
<kiko-afk> cprov, or even one binary
<kiko-afk> might one binary work?
<cprov> kiko-afk: more often publishing cycle would mitigate this problem and uncover other (archive being changed while being read)
<kiko-afk> right
<kiko-afk> cprov, I'm thinking don't send the apt sources line for the PPA until we know it's safe to send it.
<kiko-afk> what do you think?
<cprov> kiko-afk: "blinks" .. that's an good idea 
<kiko-afk> that might not be too hard to do
<kiko-afk> MIGHT
<compbrain> If I am pulling the launchpad all packages build status index for my ppa, im not setting off any bells, yes?
<compbrain> (periodically?)
<Fujitsu> compbrain: I got a couple of IPs blocked once for pulling a page once an hour.
<Fujitsu> That was a while ago, mind you.
<compbrain> feh.
<kiko-afk> compbrain, what are you pulling?
<compbrain> the all-package status page for our ppa, then pulling package build information for non-complete builds
<kiko-afk> compbrain, maybe it's easier if you tell me URLs?
<compbrain> +archive/+builds
<compbrain> and +archive/+build/(\d+)/
<emgent> hello
<compbrain> hi.
<kiko-afk> compbrain, that shouldn't be too big a problem -- what's the period?
<Hobbsee> hi emgent 
<compbrain> Main page every 15-30, package builds only if their not done about the same, not more than 5 in a given pull
<compbrain> kiko-afk: This was the reason for the RSS request bug. we've got a svn->source builder->launchpad->test cluster->release procedure going
<spiv> The "Timeline" part of a project page is a bit weird, because it doesn't actually involve any times or dates (just milestones, which don't give much of a sense of time...).
<kiko-zzz> spiv, it's actually more like "Series and releases"
<spiv> kiko-zzz: Yeah.  Rather than like "line of time" ;)
<cprov> Fujitsu: just because we are buddies, bug 207486
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207486 in soyuz "The dependency-lookup method is not restricted to the context PPA" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207486 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko-zzz> cprov, ah, neat bug, and probably easy to fix. 
<cprov> kiko-zzz: yes, it won't be hard.
<kiko-zzz> cprov, it's funny how the PPA stuff really shakes out our multi-archive code
<cprov> kiko-zzz: indeed, we keep discovering uncovered callsites 
<ubotu> New bug: #207486 in soyuz "The dependency-lookup method is not restricted to the context PPA" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207486
<ubotu> New bug: #207488 in launchpad "should pick up .asc files automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207488
<ubotu> New bug: #207491 in launchpad "ability to register multiple release url patterns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207491
<emgent> cprov: ping
<cprov> emgent: pong
<emgent> cprov: please see bug #207490 and bug #207494
<ubotu> Bug 207490 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/207490 is private
<ubotu> Bug 207494 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/207494 is private
<emgent> notified keescook too.
<emgent> another security issue
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's what I thought it would be.
<emgent> O_o
<emgent> :
<cprov> emgent: sorry, pidgin doesn't like me
<cprov> emgent: uhm, I see 
<emgent> cprov: use irssi :)
<cprov> emgent: I've fixed other similar bug in the past, but it was in soyuz area.
<mpt> spiv, could you report a bug on renaming Timeline?
<emgent> yes i know
<cprov> emgent: of irssi it's the other way around ;)
<emgent> hahah ok :P
<spiv> mpt: sure
<MacTaylor> how do i remove my email address from a bug update list?
<Fujitsu> MacTaylor: Go to the bug, and click `Subscribe/Unsubscribe' in the actions menu on the left.
<Fujitsu> Or it might just be Unsubscribe in your case.
<cprov> emgent: thanks for filling those bugs, they will be triaged tomorrow morning, I guess (EU & US time)
<emgent> np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #207499 in launchpad ""Timeline" on a project page is misnamed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207499
<frenchy> Hi All!
<frenchy> I'd like to raise a blueprint but I'd like to check that no one has addressed this already because it seems like an obviously feature.  The ability to send someone to send another launchpad user an email message through launchpad.
<frenchy> Many LP new users don't make their email addresses public when they add translations (for example).  It would be nice to get in contact with them.
<mpt> frenchy, that's reported as a bug
<mpt> one moment, I'll find it
<mpt> There's bug 66105, which is about prospective team members in particular
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<mpt> For translators in particular, there's bug 8
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8 in rosetta "Translator forums/means of communication" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<frenchy> mpt: Thanks.
<frenchy> Huh, 8, I knew that it must have one of the first things that people complained about.
<mpt> Well, that was long before we hid e-mail addresses
<mpt> but it would have been useful regardless
<ubotu> New bug: #207532 in launchpad "Product and Project don't have read-only registrant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207532
<Fujitsu> mpt: So I can create lots of bogus projects, throw them to various groups and people, and there's really no record? Very nice.
<poolie> mpt, http://www.design-police.org/ :)
<Fujitsu> Comic Sans is illegal. That's what I want to hear.
<mpt> http://bancomicsans.com/
<Fujitsu> Hahahah. I like the motto.
<cody-somerville> Could a launchpad admin please change the owner of the xubuntu-doc team from ~registry to ~xubuntu-team? Thanks.
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> "Successfully registered branch smart-http-fix for this bug." ... "Timeout error" -- on the same page!
<Hobbsee> spiv: launchpad is undecisive.
<jamesh> spiv: just use bzr to associate the branch
<jamesh> "bzr commit --fixes lp:NNNN"
<carlos> morning
<mdke> hi carlos 
<carlos> hi
<mdke> carlos: would it be possible yet to give me permissions to upload po files to ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ubuntu-docs for all languages, so that I can upload po files with my fixes?
<mdke> (would Launchpad then merge the relevant changes and ignore untranslated strings that have been translated since those po files are created?)
<carlos> mdke: the only way to do that is being a rosetta-admins member, so unfortunately, no, I cannot do that without doing code changes (this is something we could do, let's say it's a missing feature)
<mdke> right ok
<mdke> well, I don't know what the answer is, it seems I'm going to have to fix the same mistakes each time I download po files
<carlos> mdke: Launchpad will not ignore untranslated strings, but unset them. You would need to remove those strings from the uploaded file so that reversion is not done
<mdke> ouch
<carlos> mdke: Anyway, we had a bug in Launchpad that was making impossible to do what you want to do if you already uploaded such fixes as 'published'
<carlos> that bug is fixed and the fix will be rolledout today
<mdke> carlos: it seems that it's impossible anyway :)
<carlos> mdke: I suggest you to file a bug to get such permissions as the owner of the source package
<mdke> carlos: sure, I can do that... but then I'd have the problem of having to remove all strings from each po file except the one I fixed...
<carlos> mdke: there is a command that would do it for you
<mdke> really?
<carlos> yeah, I think msgfilter is the command you want
<mdke> ok, I'll look into that. How will it know which string is the one I want?
<carlos> mdke: or maybe msggrep... Danilo should be more helpful with that
<carlos> mdke: you need to look for messages without translations
<mdke> I suppose I should really filter out all messages except the ones I have touched
<mdke> that way if someone has changed a string since I download the po file, that change will be preserved
<carlos> mdke: just to be completely sure... could you confirm that you don't have access rights to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/about-ubuntu/ace/+upload ?
<danilos> mdke: that would be your best bet, but if you've got all three PO files (i.e. original translation before you fixed it, your fixed translation, and new translation) you can do it mostly automatically with msg* tools
<mdke> carlos: I can see that page
<carlos> mdke: ok, then you have enough rights and the problem is the bug I told you about
<mdke> oh wow
<carlos> mdke: hmm, you don't need to worry about it, Launchpad is smart enough to handle those cases
<danilos> mdke: if you need help in getting a script to do this kind of merge, I can help you out :)
<mdke> when the fix is rolled out, if I want to upload a file, which of the options should I choose?
<carlos> mdke: if someone changed a translation after you got the export from Launchpad, those changed messages will be ignored from your upload
<mdke> danilos: seems I just need to remove untranslated strings
<carlos> mdke: User upload
<mdke> carlos: rock
<carlos> mdke: I thought you were not going to merge with what we have in Launchpad
<carlos> if you get latest version in Launchpad, you don't even need to remove untranslated strings
<carlos> mdke: as long as you don't touch the X-Launchpad-Exported header
<mdke> I'd prefer not to have to get the latest version, if there is an easier way (like removing untranslated strings)
<carlos> mdke: I mean X-Launchpad-Export-Date
<danilos> mdke: yeah, but if you want to give priority to some translations from your update (i.e. fixed XML) and other translations from user changes (i.e. their own spelling fixes or whatever), it gets complicated
<carlos> mdke: if you do that, you will need to update X-Launchpad-Export-Date so the upload is not rejected/ignored
<mdke> ok, you've lost me now :)
<carlos> mdke: you should look at it like a kind of wiki lock that will prevent you to overwrite other people's work
<mdke> ok
<carlos> if you get latest version in Launchpad and apply all your fixes, everything will work
<danilos> mdke: well, we have a PO header 'x-launchpad-export-date' which checks exactly this case: if you keep the export date as it is, you'll basically be fixing everything you want _except_ cases where translators have changed the same messages like you have
<carlos> if someone changes a string after your download and before your upload
<carlos> those changes will produce that your changes in your upload is stored (only for those messages that were changed)
<carlos> and you will be notified by email about those messages
<danilos> carlos: but that will overwrite other updates from translators as well
<carlos> danilos: if he gets latest version from Launchpad, that shouldn't happen
<carlos> except for the ones that he wants to fix
<danilos> carlos: right, but I believe it's better not to get the latest version from LP, just upload what he already has
<mdke> the problem is that if I have 20 po files I want to fix, getting the latest version from Launchpad each time is a PITA
<carlos> mdke: if you don't get latest version, you must do what danilo said before, filter out all messages that are not fixes
<danilos> carlos: that should not be the case
<mdke> bbiab
<carlos> danilos: ?
<danilos> carlos: actually, the date from lp-export-date would be older than new fixes in LP
<danilos> carlos: so it should work exactly as desired
<carlos> danilos: that's assuming the header is not removed in ubuntu-docs SVN
<danilos> carlos: well, right, that's what I am assuming
<carlos> and that the broken messages were not changed since last sync he got for the fixes
<carlos> not changed in Launchpad
<danilos> carlos: right, but I assume the chances there are small, and he'll still get an email about them and they'll be easy to spot (i.e. look for some XML :))
<ubotu> New bug: #207581 in rosetta "Import queue UI: hard to find products that need review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207581
<mdke> carlos, danilos - ok so in summary:
<danilos> mdke: yes :)
<mdke> provided I keep the lp-export-date the same as it was when i downloaded the po files, LP is clever enough to see which strings I have changed, and ignore any other ones (except in the case where a translator has changed a broken string at a later date, in which case I'll be emailed)
<mdke> (as long as I make the upload after the fix is rolled out today)
<mdke> correct?
<carlos> mdke: right
<mdke> brilliant, that's exactly what I want
<mdke> so the e-lp-export-date string seems intact in our bzr branch - "X-Launchpad-Export-Date: 2008-02-24 12:17+0000\n"
<mdke> since I only edit the files with gedit, I'd expect that these won't change
<mdke> thanks guys
<carlos> mdke: also, please, remember to update 'PO-Revision-Date'
<carlos> if a translator uploaded a new version with a newer date there, your upload will be rejected completely
<carlos> danilos: btw, with superfast imports and X-Launchpad-Export-Date feature, I wonder whether this check would be removed... we added it as an optimisation long time ago... Maybe keep it only for syncs with upstream/package imports...
<danilos> carlos: what do you mean? what if two translators work on the same file at the same time, one downloads/uploads, another works in LP?
<carlos> danilos: X-Launchpad-Export-Date will handle that case correctly
<danilos> carlos: right, so I misunderstood you: what check do you want removed then? :)
<carlos> danilos: We reject any uploaded file with a PO-Revision-Date older than the one from the latest uploaded file
<danilos> carlos: PO-revision-date?
<carlos> danilos: yeah
<carlos> for user uploads
<danilos> carlos: ah, sure, that makes sense
<carlos> and keep it for published/imported ones, given that X-Launchpad-Export-Date doesn't applies in that case
<mdke> carlos: ok, so if I update that field, it will be ok?
<mdke> I won't be overwriting anyone's translations?
<carlos> mdke: yeah
<carlos> mdke: no
<carlos> yeah for the first, no for the second ;-)
<mdke> good :)
<jtv> carlos: isn't the po-revision-date also useful in cases where newer uploads bypass older ones because the old ones don't get auto-approved?
<mdke> ok, late for work - thanks again for your help
<carlos> jtv: which usually happens only for imported/published uploads and why I suggest to keep it for those imports
<carlos> mdke: you are welcome
<carlos> jtv: for user uploads, X-Launchpad-Export-Date field will handle those conflicts
<jtv> carlos: in that case, perfect.
<carlos> only for the messages with conflicts, instead of reject the whole file like we do with PO-Revision-Date
<jtv> carlos: conflict exception?
<carlos> jtv: we accept all changes except for the messages with conflicts and notify the user by email
<jtv> carlos: it'd definitely remove a nuisance.  I have this vague suspicion that some users may not update that field at all.
<ubotu> New bug: #207625 in soyuz "Unicode characters improperly displayed in PPA changelog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207625
<emgent> heya people 
<tseliot> hi all, could anyone approve my new translation template (for Envy), please?
<ubotu> New bug: #207680 in soyuz "Community Admin: Require MOTU archive admin celeb & queue access for universe/multiverse" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207680
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ^ will be interesting
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: is someone supposed to go and create that, or?
<Fujitsu> I heard something like that was meant to be happening for s-i-s.
<bigjools> no, it's internal code
<Fujitsu> Seems strange for it to be a celebrity.
<bigjools> 1.2.4 is going to see a lot of UI changes for admin!
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> will i see some of my UI bugs about the admin stuff fixed?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> actually - do you have the numbers handy?
<Hobbsee> * No select all checkbox at the top of the queue (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/152880
<Hobbsee> * If you accept packages from the UNAPPROVED queue, it says they're accepted, and takes you back to the NEW queue.  This should take you back to the UNAPPROVED queue (but the message is good!) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/152884
<Hobbsee> * The queue page does not show you what the current override for each package is - ie, if it's main/restricted/universe/multiverse https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/152886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152880 in soyuz "no select all packages checkbox at the top of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> * No accept/decline button at the top of the queue too - only at the bottom - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/152890
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152884 in soyuz "If you accept packages from the UNAPPROVED queue, it says they're accepted, and takes you back to the NEW queue." [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152886 in soyuz "The queue page does not show you what the current override for each package is" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> * Queue should default to 75 items, not 20.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/54297
<bigjools> Fujitsu: it's a celeb team because it can't be the same as the currently permission uploaders (or you can just approve your own upload)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152890 in soyuz "No accept/decline button at the top of the queue" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54297 in soyuz "Increase the default minimum batch size for +queue page" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #207682 in soyuz "Community Admin: Require MOTU buildd admin celeb & access to retry universe/multiverse builds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207682
<Hobbsee> bigjools: any chance on the community admin spec being made public?  i'd be interested in reading it.
<Fujitsu> bigjools: I would have thought it would make more sense to add per-component/pocket archive admin fields, but I guess a celebrity is just as good as long as only one distro is around.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: it's not really written yet, I need to work on it, but sure I'll let you have a look when it's done
<Hobbsee> bigjools: cool, OK
<Fujitsu> Having specs like that somewhat public is surely very important, as people actually have to use them...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: they won't attempt to use it until it's actually pronounced to work.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: we didn't see the need to add that level of granularity for archive admin work
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and actualy, for that sort of stuff, you probably *want* them to be private, as there's bound to be at least one OMGTSIF critical bug, which needs to wait for the next rollout, so the less people who use it, the better.
<bigjools> in 1.2.5 we'll have extra permissioning for package-specific uploaders though
<Fujitsu> bigjools: -security will need completely different teams, won't it?
<bigjools> security is being done in a private PPA
<Fujitsu> As will universe, so that's already fairly granular.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: YMMV, but that's what we found last time.
<bigjools> does universe need a different set of archive admin permissions to multiverse>?
<Fujitsu> bigjools: That'd be another spec that'd be nice to have a public version of.
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Very unlikely.
<Hobbsee> no
<Fujitsu> (s-i-s, that is)
<bigjools> ok, good :)
<bigjools> I'll quickly summarise the plan for you, it will be good to get early feedback
<bigjools> we have 4 main tasks
<bigjools> 1. archive admin for MOTU, done via a new celeb that can access universe/multiverse uploads
<bigjools> 2. MOTU Buildd admin, to retry builds for universe/multiverse
<bigjools> 3. package-driven permissioning
<bigjools> 4. queue override in the UI pages
<bigjools> mmm I missed one, there's 5. post-publication override too
<Hobbsee> bigjools: why a separate buildd admin there?  
<Fujitsu> WRT #2... why not just let component uploaders retry, like in PPA?
<Hobbsee> aren't there so few anyway, that it makes sense to let everyone access everything?
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because it's not quite like the ppa stuff.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and do you really trust all the MOTU's to do reprio'ing in a good way?
<bigjools> a separate team allows for more flexibility
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: hence my `retry' bit.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: true
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, just retry.  i missed that bit.
<bigjools> and I know how demanding our users are ;)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Rescoring and buildd adminning should still be done build a separate team.
<Hobbsee> right, yeah.  i misread it then, sorry.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: ...cancel builds?  pretty please??  :D
<Fujitsu> Er, I can't speak English, apparently.
<bigjools> hehe - it's not in the agenda :(
<Hobbsee> bigjools: why?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: why is all this new stuff on the agenda with buildd admins, yet something as simple and important as cancelling builds not be there?
<Fujitsu> Poking sysadmins to fix buildds isn't really ideal.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you haven't done it, i suspect.
<bigjools> Hobbsee: what you perceive as simple isn't necessarily so
<Hobbsee> bigjools: well, relatively speaking.  i know nothing in soyuz is simple.
<bigjools> but I will raise it and see what we can do
<Hobbsee> thanks.  it would be really good to have.
<bigjools> I know... it would make our life easier too to be fair
<bigjools> are you guys going to UDS?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: you can't seriously think i got an invite.
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i think i whinged far too much for that.
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> there's a fine line between whinging and constructive feedback :)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: if i'm actually active, maybe i'll get to prague+1.  If not...
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  apparently i never give constructive feedback, so...
<bigjools> and I thought it was supposed to be Brits who whinged :)
<Hobbsee> maybe the brits learned to shut up and take it like it was, rather than attempting to change it.  apparently the aussies haven't learnt that lesson yet
<Hobbsee> er, s/was/is/
 * bigjools ducks out of the conversation at this point!
<Hobbsee> heh
<bigjools> look out for more bugs file for admin - I'm beavering away on them right now
<bigjools> 1.2.4 is going to get a lot targeted to it
<Hobbsee> bigjools: was my list helpful?
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Realistically targetted?
<bigjools> Hobbsee: yes thank you.  We won't get around to all of that, but I think at least 2 of them can be done
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: better not to ask that.
 * bigjools has cracked the whip of realism on the Soyuz team
<Hobbsee> bigjools: the checkbox, the queue default length, and the wrong url redirect?
<bigjools> I'm finally convincing cprov not to target 50 bugs to each milestone!
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Yay!
<bigjools> our current priority is the LP 2.0 goals, plus any critical bugs
<bigjools> Hobbsee: the batch size and the override info
<bigjools> should be easy to do those - I'll also see if we can do a "un/check all"
<Hobbsee> bigjools: right.
 * Hobbsee would have classed the wrong url redirect as the most annoying of them, but OK
<Hobbsee> guess it depends if you're doing the default queue or not
<bigjools> yeah it sounds irritating
<Fujitsu> Is s-i-s realistically targetted to 1.2.4?
<bigjools> yup
<bigjools> it's mostly done already
<Fujitsu> ie. very near Hardy release?
<Fujitsu> Very nice.
<bigjools> it won't be done in time for Hardy
<Fujitsu> As long as it doesn't explode.
<bigjools> but soon after
<Fujitsu> Right.
<bigjools> we have a couple of infrastructure privacy issues to fix and then it's going live
<Fujitsu> (I mostly do security stuff these days, hence the interest)
<bigjools> actually, I hope to get it tested before 1.2.4 with security builds that are not embargoed
<bigjools> Fujitsu: we have the capability to have a separate PPA for MOTU security
<Fujitsu> bigjools: How does copying from security PPAs to primary occur?
<bigjools> right now it's a command line utility, but in this cycle we're adding UI support for it
<Fujitsu> So it's the same process as any other PPA?
<bigjools> pretty much
<Fujitsu> But executable by -security rather than -archive, I hope...
<bigjools> it will use the same permissioning as the private PPA does
<bigjools> btw if you see P3A anywhere, that's a private PPA :)
<bigjools> PPPA....
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<ubotu> New bug: #207701 in soyuz "Community Admin: The queue UI should allow overriding" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207701
<emgent> hi barry :)
<barry> emgent: hi!
<barry> emgent: do you have details on how the rename broke your list?
<emgent> yep
<emgent> 550 5.0.0 ----->>> User mailbox is Full. Quota limit excedeed <<<-----
<emgent>    ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<emgent> <ubuntu-whitehat@lists.ubuntu.com>
<emgent>     (reason: 550 unknown user)
<emgent> (sorry for little flood)
<emgent> ops sorry. I'm dude. correct email is ubuntu-whitehat@lists.launchpad.net.
<emgent> just a moment.
<emgent> barry: all ok, sorry.. working fine
<emgent> :)
<barry> emgent: phew! that's great to know.  i think we'll be able to automate such renames in the future
<barry> thanks for letting us experiment on you :)
<emgent> heheh thanks to you :)
 * emgent go to fix horde3
<soren> Are uploads to -proposed announced anywhere?
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> I keep having trouble opening new bug via email/malone
<BUGabundo> is any dev able to look at the error emails and tell me what is wrong?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: are you signing them?
<BUGabundo> ye
<BUGabundo> *yep
<BUGabundo> I sign all my emails
<BUGabundo> ill email back the bounce to LP ML
<BUGabundo> so you can have a look
 * Hobbsee is no LP dev.
<BUGabundo> I know hob
<BUGabundo> sent
<BUGabundo> did you get it?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: can i have a look?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> all help is good
<BUGabundo> please reply here
<BUGabundo> I won't be seeing email until tonight
<BUGabundo> bug 207733 is cracking me open...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207733 in openoffice.org "[hardy] openoffice about says v2.3 and v2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207733
<intellectronica> email is so old fashion anyway :)
<BUGabundo> buuuu
<BUGabundo> how do you want poor me to register and reply to LP while offline?
<intellectronica> i'm just joking. this is an internet meme that has been making rounds for a few years now and i never quite get
<BUGabundo> but I do agree with you
<BUGabundo> social networks
<BUGabundo> and IM
<BUGabundo> will rule soon
<BUGabundo> we had that discussions so many timesssss on jaiku
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: did you send your bounced email? i can't see it yet
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> let me see if I got the ack
<BUGabundo> no ack
<BUGabundo> looks like the ML is slow
<BUGabundo> where is the LP list archive?
<BUGabundo> lists.canonical
<Hobbsee> it's shown off lists.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> found it on the archibe
<intellectronica> really?
<BUGabundo> naaaaa
<BUGabundo> just the old one
<BUGabundo> with the same subject
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> didn't kiko set moderation?
<BUGabundo> might it have been caught?
<BUGabundo> resending...
<BUGabundo> sorry if it gets DUPPED
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> I know what prevent it
<BUGabundo> I think it got to big
<BUGabundo> 70KiBs
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: what's too big, an attachment to the email you sent to LP?
<BUGabundo> because of the attached image
<BUGabundo> nooo
<BUGabundo> the fw to LP list
<intellectronica> oh
<BUGabundo> but didn't get any bounce either
<intellectronica> i doubt that 70k is beyond the limit
<BUGabundo> its no on the archives
<BUGabundo> so users will get it soon
<BUGabundo> then how do you explain that the 1st didn't make it, and the 2nd did?
<BUGabundo> it was the only change I did
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: have a look at it, now if you please
<BUGabundo> kiko is also here now. he replied to my old email
 * Hobbsee sees one there
<BUGabundo> maybe he can shed light on this
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: well, the error message you received is correct, isn't it? you didn't specify a target for the bug
<intellectronica> or am i missing something?
<BUGabundo> I did use openoffice-base
<BUGabundo> isn't that correct?
<Hobbsee> openoffice-base is not a source package.
<BUGabundo> I reported against it on LP, a few minutes ago
<BUGabundo> and it worked
<BUGabundo> brb
 * BUGabundo goes change copier tonner
 * BUGabundo is back
<BUGabundo> so any tips to prevent me from failing to post to LP malone via email?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: specify the project or distribution you want to file the bug on?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: you wrote 'affects openoffice.org-base-core', but openoffice.org-base-core is a package, LP wouldn't know where to find it, since a package is part of a distribution. the instructions in the error email are actually pretty clear (but if they're not then we should try to improve them)
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: also see https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface for more detailed instructions
<BUGabundo> already open and re-reading
<BUGabundo> so it should have been ubuntu/oo-base?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: cool. feel free to ask for clarification if anything is unclear
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> kiko: are you here?
<kiko> I was born here and will die here
<BUGabundo> heheeh
<BUGabundo> don't say that
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> surf will miss you
<BUGabundo> about my question
<BUGabundo> I had " affects openoffice.org-base-core" there
<BUGabundo> and before that " affects openoffice.org" 
<BUGabundo> sure, I add no distribution
<BUGabundo> but the examples uses FF with out any distribuition
<BUGabundo> doesn't it?
<kiko> BUGabundo, that would be upstream FF, not ubuntu FF. what URL is that, btw?
<BUGabundo> on the email it self
<BUGabundo> To do this, include a line that starts with a blank space, then the word \n 'affects', then the Launchpad ID of the project or distribution, then \n (if it's a package) a slash and the name of the package. \n For example, reporting a bug on a project: \n affects firefox \n Reporting a bug on a distribution: \n affects ubuntu
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so we're missing an example for reporting a bug on a distribution package. can you file a bug?
<BUGabundo> its there
<kiko> meanwhile, file your bug by doing affects ubuntu/openoffice.org
<BUGabundo> the line after this
<kiko> it's not there
<kiko> oh, really?
<kiko> then you just didn't understand it? :)
<BUGabundo> Reporting a bug on a distribution package: \n affects ubuntu/firefox
<BUGabundo> well since the 1st is just a simple example
<BUGabundo> I followedd it
<kiko> it's for an upstream product
<BUGabundo> the example used FF
<kiko> not for a package
<BUGabundo> so I entered OpenOffice
<kiko> we should have used bzr
<BUGabundo> didn't work, so I changed to 
<BUGabundo>  OpenOffice-base-core
<BUGabundo> no luck either...
<BUGabundo> now I know
<BUGabundo> that I should have used 
<kiko> I'll ask intellectronica to swap ff for bzr
<BUGabundo> " ubuntu/openoffice-base"
<kiko> I hope that cleans things up
<BUGabundo> and " ubuntu/openoffice" won't work because it aint uploaded to LP
<kiko> aint uploaded?
<BUGabundo> at least is what it says
<BUGabundo> when you search for the packaged
<BUGabundo> while reporting a bug
<kiko> it's a source package name
<BUGabundo> you lost me
<BUGabundo> any user, like me, trying to report against OO
<kiko> so openoffice.org
<BUGabundo> will first try OpenOffice, but it aint there
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> .org
<BUGabundo> I miss that
<kiko> BUGabundo, you can use openoffice in the web UI
<kiko> and, if you are really a true end-user, you use the web UI, not a crazy email interface :)
<BUGabundo> doesn't look like it
<BUGabundo> I'm talking about WEB now
<BUGabundo> sorry for not making it clear
<kiko> indeed
<kiko> there is no package called openoffice
<BUGabundo> suere
<BUGabundo> *sure
<kiko> if you searched
<kiko> you could have found it, though
<BUGabundo> its what I did
<BUGabundo> then I did
<BUGabundo> found oo-base
<BUGabundo> didn't even looked for oo.org
<BUGabundo> is it possible to change the order that packages appear on the search list
<kiko> not easily
<BUGabundo> so that known packages appear first?
<BUGabundo> like in this case with OO
<kiko> we don't know what a "known package" is right now
<BUGabundo> if searching for openoffice, openoffice.org should come first
<BUGabundo> I see
<BUGabundo> there would be the need to have some extra info
<BUGabundo> stored some where...
<kiko> like a download counter or something
<kiko> yeah
<BUGabundo> I'll open a wish bug
<BUGabundo> not sure how many other packages would suffer from this
<BUGabundo> but still even if a few dozens it would make sense
<BUGabundo> or users will keep adding bugs to wrong packages
<kiko> BUGabundo, the main problem today is people adding bugs with no package :-(
<BUGabundo> heehe
<BUGabundo> dificulting triage
<BUGabundo> I'M SURE that it has to do
<BUGabundo> with an OLD BUG that I OPENED
<BUGabundo> where I said that the package search box was to high off screen
<BUGabundo> and users won't see it until they have reported the bug
<BUGabundo> so its quite easy to forget it
<BUGabundo> its just your fault on this
<BUGabundo> the text box should always show, EVEN on small resolution screens
<BUGabundo> I have a 1440x900 and just see the description and subject field
<BUGabundo> if I don't scroll UP, I won't place the package
<BUGabundo> bug #172816
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172816 in launchpad "launchpad focus browser on summary and "hides" package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172816
<BUGabundo> its just sitting there
<BUGabundo> undecided
<kiko> yeah, it's a good point.
<BUGabundo> yeah?
<BUGabundo> so is it there, without any attention?
<BUGabundo> since November
<kiko> BUGabundo, that's the way with bugs when you have that many bugs filed -- either you bring it to somebody's attention, or you have patience
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> that's what Im doing now
<BUGabundo> stupid question:
<BUGabundo> if I search form why REPORTED BUGS it won't show me the ones that are marked as dups?
<BUGabundo> that's crazy
<BUGabundo> I want to see ALL my bugs by default
<BUGabundo> took me 3 min to find that OO.O, because it is now marked as dup
<BUGabundo> and search won't even find stuff with openoffice in the subject
<BUGabundo> kiko and other lp devs: bug 207808
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207808 in launchpad "launchpad should show all bugs even dups when clicking on reportedbugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207808
<kiko> yeah.. BUGabundo, I think the first step there is making the default options clear
<BUGabundo> kiko please give bug #172816 some love....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172816 in malone "launchpad focus browser on summary and "hides" package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172816
<BUGabundo> I'm sure it would decrease the number of bugs without a package quite a bit
<kiko> agreed
<BUGabundo> just added a new comment
<BUGabundo> it is a better idea
<BUGabundo> Dont select by default any of the check boxs, and make it required.
<kiko> that's a separate bug
<BUGabundo> of course having them on the bottom could help
<kiko> and I'm not sure
<BUGabundo> humm what diferent bug?
<BUGabundo> I'm talking about the search box bug
<kiko> it's a separate bug disallowing "I don't know"
<BUGabundo> I don't want that
<BUGabundo> please leave it there....
<BUGabundo> many times I'm not sure what's the package
<BUGabundo> I just want for it to not be selected
<BUGabundo> and so the user should be hinted to choose between "I don't know" and searching for a package
<BUGabundo> EVEN if the searchbox is too high for the user to see it
<keescook> hi! I noticed the mirror prober is only checking for Hardy.  Is that intentional?
<ubotu> New bug: #207808 in launchpad "launchpad should show all bugs even dups when clicking on reportedbugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207808
<emgent> keescook: hi! :)
<kiko> keescook, not that I am aware of
<keescook> kiko: compare, these:
<keescook> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11772344/mirrors.kernel.org-release-probe-logfile.txt
<keescook> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12912376/mirrors.kernel.org-release-probe-logfile.txt
<kiko> BUGabundo, if it's a radiobutton, it needs a default option.
<keescook> heya emgent :)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> keescook, need to ask salgado-lunch -- that's weird.
<keescook> kiko: okay, thanks.  (btw, this is from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.kernel.org-release/+prober-logs )
<kiko> yep
<BUGabundo> sorry kiko
<ubotu> New bug: #207818 in malone "Change bug watch form needs better validation when a non-URL is entered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207818
<salgado-lunch> kiko, http://releases.ubuntu.com/.manifest
<BUGabundo> I accydently clicked on that bug HUGE button
<salgado> keescook, ^
<BUGabundo> that said "afects LP too"
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> me and my big curiosity!
<BUGabundo> that should have a confirmation dialog
<kiko> salgado, how could we make that more obvious to the user?
<BUGabundo> please remove LP from #172816
<BUGabundo> and just leave malone
<kiko> BUGabundo, mark it invalid.
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> thanks
<keescook> salgado: er, so this is intended behavior?
<BUGabundo> kiko, I filed that wish bug, as 207827
<keescook> salgado: also, I just registered kernel.org's NL and SE servers each for both archive and CD.
<salgado> kiko, good question
<keescook> is there some bit to flip for them to start getting verified?
<salgado> keescook, I guess it was changed because we were probing mirrors every hour after the beta. elmo would be able to confirm
<BUGabundo> bug #207827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207827 in launchpad "[wish bug] LP should hint users whats the better package when searching for a package to report a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207827
<salgado> keescook, yes, but someone from IS has to do that
<keescook> salgado: okay, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #207827 in launchpad "[wish bug] LP should hint users whats the better package when searching for a package to report a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207827
<Rinchen> Meeting in 3 mins over at #launchpad-meeting
<Rinchen> maybe 2 :-)
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> updated new meeting date
<LaserJock> kiko: ping?
<kiko> LaserJock?
<ubotu> New bug: #207955 in launchpad "Drop ShockAndAwe tables" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207955
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ;) 10 000 kisses ;)
<Rinchen> heh, kiko, I was looking at them yesterday thinking the same thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #207969 in soyuz "ppa search fail to return expected results on some cases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207969
<afflux> If a project uses questions but no answer contact is specified, does that mean that nobody will receive notifications?
<afflux> If so, is it possible to subscribe people to questions? I can't find the button :(
<kiko> afflux, hmm
<kiko> you can't subscribe someone else
<kiko> so you should add an answer contact
<kiko> what's your specific situation?
<afflux> I'd like to have dholbach looking at: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/5-a-day-data/+question/28167
<kiko> afflux, let's add dholbach as answer contact!
<afflux> kiko, as long as he doesn't hit me... :)
<kiko> hmmm I can't add him
<afflux> huh
<kiko> how annoying
<kiko> afflux, when is he back from vac?
<afflux> kiko: no idea
<mdke> he's back already
<mdke> saw im today
<kiko> mdke, good news
<kiko> afflux, can you email him for now? there's no easy solution to this right now, and I don't have anyone who could fix that bug in the next month
<afflux> yes, of course
<afflux> Didn't know he's back ;)
<kiko> I'll ping him tomorrow btw
<kiko> I need to ask him something for Seveas too
<afflux> okay, thanks for your help
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down in from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<muffinresearch> Anyone know if there's a way to make a project private?
<muffinresearch> I guess it's something that might go a little against the grain but can be useful in certain circumstances
<kiko> muffinresearch, well, not exactly. it depends on what you want to do.
<muffinresearch> @kiko So for example you have set up a new project but want it to not to be public until some point in the future. AFAIK there's no way to do that is there?
<Rinchen> muffinresearch, that's currently correct.
<Rinchen> muffinresearch, open source is, well, open :-)
<muffinresearch> @Rinchen that's what I meant by going against the grain, however initially making a project private doesn't mean it will remain private.
<Rinchen> muffinresearch, much could be said about a closed source project too :-)
<muffinresearch> Hmm for me personally I'm not even looking at this from a point of view of using LP to host a closed-source project but I can see why a privacy feature will be highly unlikely to be added as it might be abused in that way.
<mpt> Could be said about Launchpad, even ;-)
<Rinchen> to quote mpt, "whew"
<Rinchen> muffinresearch, really it comes down to what Launchpad's core is... Launchpad is an open source collaboration service.  You can't collaborate across the open source universe with a private project.
<Rinchen> muffinresearch, so while the concept is simple, for open source projects it doesn't really make much sense because you want to engage everyone (cathedral vs bazaar)
<mpt> muffinresearch, if it's going to be private, why not just keep everything (Bazaar branches, lists of bugs etc) on your own machine?
<muffinresearch> Yeah makes total sense
<Odd_Bloke> The downtime banner at the top of the page is helpful, thanks! :)
<Rinchen> heh
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, how are the pqm enhancements coming? ;-)
<Odd_Bloke> In my head, it's fantastically easy to use and does everything you could ever want.
<Odd_Bloke> On my laptop, it has yet to be setup correctly in the first place. :p
<Odd_Bloke> I'm away for a week on a remote island in Scotland, so I may spend some time with it then.
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> my my, look at the time
#launchpad 2008-03-28
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, 'very very soon' to downtime o'clock. :p
<Odd_Bloke> Anyhow, bedtime for me.
<Odd_Bloke> Good luck with the downtime. :)
<Rinchen> there's one good thing about LP being down... I can catch up on my email!
<mpt> *Next month* the offline page will be centered properly.
<Rinchen> I was just thinking about that
<mpt> It's centered properly in the code that's landing now. :-)
<mpt> See, now it's centered!
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is offline for maintenance until 02:00 UTC for a code update || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<emgent> :)
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> mpt: you sure the maitenance is over ? :) https://edge.launchpad.net/~stgraber generates a oops here ...
<mpt> stgraber, Launchpad is working for people who aren't beta testers
<mpt> We're investigating the problem with edge.launchpad.net
<stgraber> ok
<mpt> As a workaround you could (1) clear your cookies, (2) log in at <https://launchpad.net/+login>, and (3) click the "Disable redirection" button
<Fujitsu> The update took a quarter of the time it was meant to!?
<Fujitsu> mpt: Or just go to launchpad.net and disable it.
<mpt> ah yes, that's an even better idea
<Fujitsu> Somebody hasn't updated news.launchpad.net yet...
<Fujitsu> Mailing lists are out of beta?
<Fujitsu> The featured projects list is getting a bit long...
<Fujitsu> Yay, Latest Memberships is actually useful now!
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, you're welcome!
<emgent> hi Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> Um, why is there a mailing-list-beta-testers project at all? And, even better, why is there a webcam blueprint? To top it off, it's proposed for some bogus sprint. How interesting.
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, we have some dusting and cleaning to due after the rollout 
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, we didn't want to remove it before because it would break the beta testers
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> Are blueprint-killing features on the roadmap? There's so much blueprint spam these days.
<Rinchen> I am a VERY strong supporter of that and have been pushing for some blueprint love 
<Rinchen> we're booked out for the next 4 cycles already but I'm hoping to get some time after that dedicated to some blueprint enhancements.
<Fujitsu> Have all Blueprint people pbeen reassigned? There seems to have been very little done it lately.
<kiko> okay, we're back
<kiko> Fujitsu, yeah, they've been retargeted at bugs for 2.0; it will probly change post-July
<Fujitsu> kiko: Aha, thanks.
<kiko> stgraber, edge is back online now. sorry for the disturbance, once of the appservers didn't want to die.
<Fujitsu> Somebody forgot to publish the new feature items on news.l.n?
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, it's coming :-D
<kiko> Fujitsu, we normally wait until the next morning to do that
<kiko> the reason we wait is if there's some showstopper it's nice to not tell everybody to go and use it. :)
<Fujitsu> kiko: So there are 404s from the homepage.
<kiko> Fujitsu, nice 404s or bad 404s?
<warren> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/files
<ubotu> New bug: #208051 in launchpad "Old email when I added GPG Key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208051
<warren> Error 500 Internal error
<Fujitsu> Ah, there aren't any more.
<kiko> warren, I think mthaddon is on that (yes?)
<mthaddon> kiko, warren: yes, working with the bzrlp team to get the codebrowse working after this deployment
<warren> ok thanks, just making sure it wasn't my fault
<kiko> warren, never your fault!
<warren> you don't know me =)
<kiko> warren, you the guy who stepped on the cable to gandwana? it's okay to admit it, mthaddon has gotten over it
<mthaddon> ha ha!!
<warren> kiko, yes, all the way from Massachusetts.
<kiko> shh I'm getting him to confess
 * Fujitsu suspects server-favouritism in the LP team.
<Fujitsu> gandwana is the only app server ever mentioned.
<kiko> we found the culprit!!!
<warren> muhahah
 * warren has no idea what gandwana is.
<kiko> it's our second appserver
<kiko> the first one is called gangotri
<kiko> the third one is called potassium
<kiko> it's funny Fujitsu 
<kiko> I think you're right
<Fujitsu> I've seen quite a number of references to gandwana.
<Fujitsu> But I've only ever seen gangotri in emails.
<kiko> because today, when we were bonking after the rollout, gandwana was the only one busted, and yet the only one I got.
<Fujitsu> A number of references to gandwana here, that is.
<Fujitsu> I was impressed at the short downtime, I must say.
<kiko> it was supposed to be a whole 20 minutes shorter :-(
<kiko> I asked mthaddon about this on the phone but be says that gandwana is not anybody's favorite
<kiko> I am not so sure about that
<Fujitsu> Why was the window 2 hours, if you expected it to take 10 minutes?
<slangasek> it seems to be murphy's favorite :)
<slangasek> well, congrats on successfully overbudgeting the maintenance window so much that I had to come join the channel to make sure this wasn't an aborted upgrade ;)
<kiko-zzz> heh
 * Hobbsee counts 3 more bug maisl that she didn't want to get
<Hobbsee> is launchpad planning to do anything for the developer week?
 * beuno wonders if the current mailing list archive can/will be moved to the new LP ones
<ubotu> New bug: #208082 in launchpad "There are a number of conf inconsistencies between lazr and zconfig" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208082
<ubotu> New bug: #208085 in launchpad "There is no login.edge.launchpad.net" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208085
<emgent> hi mark
<sabdfl> hi emgent
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: stopped holidaying yet?  :)
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: alas, yes
<Hobbsee> awww
<sabdfl> amazing week in jackson, then another in BC
<sabdfl> how's life down under?
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: pretty good.  lots of uni, etc.
<Hobbsee> not enough sleep
<Hobbsee> always fun
<sabdfl> good point
<ubotu> New bug: #208101 in launchpad "Can't edit e-mail address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208101
<sabdfl> and on that note, i should get some sleep :-)
<Hobbsee> heh, goodnight
<Hobbsee> DUPE!
<Hobbsee> that's one of my pet hate bugs.
 * Hobbsee marks as such
<ubotu> New bug: #208116 in rosetta "Unreadable plural formula on language page" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208116
<poolie> can someone explain the difference between dogfood and edge to me?
<poolie> maybe my mail can...
<poolie> nup
<Fujitsu> poolie: dogfood runs on a different database, and is (I believe) largely for Soyuz devs to test things.
<Fujitsu> So it's sort of like staging, except that it doesn't always run on RF, I think.
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> did the ui for deleting ppa packages go away or move?
<poolie> i can't see it anymore in https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<jamesh> poolie: I see a "Delete packages" link in the actions menu on my PPA
<poolie> i think it used to be there?
<ubotu> New bug: #208126 in launchpad "ui for deleting ppa packages has disappeared!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208126
<poolie> i guess ppa builds are slow atm because of the impending hardy release making the builders busy?
<Hobbsee> poolie: the ppas are separate
<Hobbsee> poolie: someone probably threw a whole bunch of langpacks at them again.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> poolie: what did you want?
<Hobbsee> 36 more langpacks to go, at least from that builder.
<Hobbsee> (https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/+builds is always a good candidate to check)
<_sebastian_> hi all, I need help from a admin on launchpad, to delete something
<_sebastian_> ADMIN
<poolie> Hobbsee: well i wanted https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/+builds to build
<poolie> _sebastian_: i'll look
<_sebastian_> can u del my cleartext email from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/194953/comments/11 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194953 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor resources graphs unstable on window resize" [Undecided,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
 * Hobbsee flicks some magic switches for poolie
<poolie> _sebastian_: what is the problem exactly?
<poolie> you want the whole comment deleted?
<poolie> oh i see
<_sebastian_> ubik replied to my post on launchpad and he left my mail in cleartext
<poolie> note that non-logged-in launchpad users (and presumably spam bots) will see "<email address hidden>"
<_sebastian_> yes thats what I like to change
<_sebastian_> can one of u take the cleartext mail adress out of there
<poolie> i mean it's already hidden unless you are logged in
<poolie> if you want it deleted entirely can you please open a ticket in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<poolie> i don't have access to change it myself
<_sebastian_> uhm I see, sorry for that
<Hobbsee> poolie: good, the magic switches still work.
<poolie> wow
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<poolie> i did not realize there was a magic switch for that?
<poolie> s/?//
<Hobbsee> poolie: there is, but very few people have it.
<Hobbsee> poolie: obviously, it can be abused very easily
<Hobbsee> poolie: you almost need a duck for it.
 * Hobbsee is probably the only non-canonicalite that has access to it.
<\sh> wow...mailinglists, filedownloads...you guys really want to beat the shit out of sourceforge.net ... congrats :)
<_sebastian_> then this is fine, I thought it is vissible to _all_, thanks alot
<Fujitsu> \sh: IMO they win over SF.net by a looong way already.
<Fujitsu> The bugtracker is actually not entirely useless.
<\sh> Fujitsu: LP needs more projects ... I mean "real long staying, heavy use of infrastructure projects" 
<\sh> the only thing I'm missing now is a possibility to get cpu compile time power via shell as sf.net had offered in the past...dunno if they still do
<Fujitsu> I believe SF closed down the compile farm some time ago.
<poolie> well, you can get it, you just need to use ppas
<poolie> now that everyone uses x86 or x86_64 it's not so much needed </troll>
<poolie> anyhow it is pretty cool that lists are live
<Fujitsu> It's unfortunate that list membership is bound to teams, and all team members can post.
<Fujitsu> No announcement lists.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: bonus points if you can create an infinite loop by subscribing a list to a list.
<Hobbsee> er, a list to itself.
<_sebastian_> cu 
 * Fujitsu looks up the mass bug editing specs which were due six months ago.
<Fujitsu> I could really use them nowadays.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: there was something on the ML about that.
 * Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> Ich sehe es nicht!
<Hobbsee> maybe it's only mass editing dupes. could probably be generalised, though
<Fujitsu> Ah, using p-l-b?
<Hobbsee> yes
<\sh> Fujitsu: lol...learning the german language?
<Fujitsu> \sh: I've know it a little for some years. Not sure why I decided to abuse it there.
<poolie> \sh, Fujitsu: out of curiousity what would you personally most like fixed/changed in lp?
<Fujitsu> The license :P
 * Hobbsee raises eyebrows
<Hobbsee> what a question
<Fujitsu> I'd like release nomination to be fixed. THat's the feature I use most.
<Fujitsu> Malone is pretty good on the whole, but there are a few little bugs which make it annoying to work with at times.
<\sh> poolie: 1. I would like to use it in our company...2. fix malone to not send out mails of invalid packages in the bug report
<Hobbsee> poolie: is that open for anyone to answer?
<\sh> poolie: and you need more "scrum management" features in LP :)
<jml> Hobbsee: it's not like the channel is moderated :)
<jml> Hobbsee: I'd be interested to hear you'd most like fixed.
<Hobbsee> jml: i realise that, but i suspected the feedback was actually going to do some good, rather than just cueing random ranting.
<Hobbsee> hence, wasn't sure who it was open to
<jml> Hobbsee: well, if you stick to one thing, it's not ranting :)
 * jml demolishes an apple with his bare hands
<Hobbsee> jml: i'd like to see a focus on actually fixing bugs for a while, and to really get in touch with what users actually want, rather than what the LP developers think they want.
<poolie> Hobbsee: sure
<poolie> lol re random ranting
<poolie> one-line rants are ok
<poolie> i cannot promise i can get anything done but i do try
<carlos> morning
 * \sh just needs a price for launchpad as box product and an address where to order it ;)
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
 * Odd_Bloke would like to know what has changed in a given LP rollout (or know where to find that info if it already exists).
<jml> carlos: hello :)
<Hobbsee> Odd_Bloke: launchpad-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> Odd_Bloke: it doesn't seem to list everything, though.  most of it
<jml> Odd_Bloke: *surely* that goes to the web somewhere...
 * Odd_Bloke doesn't see anything on there for this release.
<Odd_Bloke> *looks again*
<poolie> news.launchpad.net?
<\sh> planet.ubuntu.com?
<Fujitsu> poolie: Aren't you some bzr manager person, not an LP dev, these days?
<poolie> https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases
<poolie> i always have been
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen release notes for 1.2.3 anywhere yet.
<poolie> but i care about lp too
<poolie> \sh: elliot@canonical.com would at least like to hear you say so
<Fujitsu> poolie: I thought you might have been an LP dev in a past life, given your membership in ~launchpad.
<\sh> https://news.launchpad.net/ -> secure connection failed...or you need to have an exception.....WTF?
<jml> Fujitsu: poolie just cares a lot about Launchpad.
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, news.launchpad.net seems to be most germane in this case.
<\sh> poolie: so I can buy the LP product and install it somewhere else? :)
<Fujitsu> Huh, news.launchpad.net worked for me a few hours ago.
<poolie> no, i just said you should tell him you want to
<Fujitsu> But now it has a bogus cert.
<\sh> poolie: oh :) now I got it :)
<Odd_Bloke> I'd still like the more detailed not-for-the-average-end-user changelog available _somewhere_.
<poolie> Fujitsu: actually i mostly asked cause i'm waiting for my things to build, even with hobbsee fairy dust
<jml> Odd_Bloke: the 1.2.2 ones are up. I wonder where the 1.2.3 ones are
<Hobbsee> poolie: how long has it been building for now?
 * Hobbsee looks
<Fujitsu> It'd be very nice to be able to subscribe to the LP pqm to actually see what has changed, but I really can't see that happening.
<Hobbsee> oh, ther'es more
 * Hobbsee sprinkles more fairy dus
<Hobbsee> t
<Hobbsee> wonder why they didn't show up the first time
<poolie> i made a mistake in my upload
 * Fujitsu catches some for future use.
<poolie> and i put some more up after you did it the first time
<Hobbsee> poolie: ahhh
<Hobbsee> poolie: so i'm not going mad, then.
<Odd_Bloke> Unless you're imagining this entire conversation...
<Hobbsee> Odd_Bloke: well, i might be doing that.
<jml> basil is so good.
<jml> why do I write computer programs when I could be growing basil.
<Fujitsu> jml: Because you can write programs to program things to grow basil for you. More quickly. Or something.
<Odd_Bloke> You can write programs to make money to buy either basil itself or the equipment to grow basil.
<Fujitsu> That works.
<Odd_Bloke> Also I think you'd have to have a fairly major basil-growing operation before programming and basil-growing became mutually exclusive.
<Odd_Bloke> Anyhow, enough of this gay banter, I'm off to Scotland for a week.
<jml> have fun
<poolie> i think OB has a point there :)
<poolie> you could create a programming language called Basil as a poignant reminder of when you actually used to grow it
 * mdke kicks LP
<Fujitsu> mdke: That's what it's there for.
<mdke> I guess everyone is checking out the new features and it's slowed it down?
<cprov> poolie: hi, are you sure about bug 208126 ? nothing changed in the code, you and lifeless (team-admin) should be able to see the action link to delete packages in bzr PPA.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208126 in launchpad "ui for deleting ppa packages has disappeared!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208126
<Hobbsee> it shows here
<poolie> cprov: i may be going mad
<Fujitsu> I was able to see it on staging.
<poolie> but, where is the link supposed to be?
<poolie> !
<poolie> oh
<Hobbsee> poolie: left hand panel?
<poolie> i think i had logged out from l.n, when helping sebastian with the confidentiality thing before
<Fujitsu> Haha, nice.
<poolie> so yes, tis invalid
<poolie> uh
<poolie> i find it confusing (though at another level understandable) that you can be logged in on edge but not on production, or vice versa
<Fujitsu> Wasn't SSO targetted to around now?
<poolie> i don't know if that fixes it 
<Fujitsu> It should, but it appears not to have made 1.2.3...
<Fujitsu> poolie: Make bzr faster. kthxbye
<Fujitsu> I've been waiting for this (fairly small, but lots of files) branch to checkout over bzr+ssh for well over an hour now...
<ubotu> New bug: #191782 in launchpad "Slony1 1.2.13 for hardy? ( postgresql 8.3 capable )" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191782
<Fujitsu> What a Launchpad bug.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<poolie> Fujitsu: is it a knit branch?
<poolie> or can you tell me the url, if its public?
<Fujitsu> /~fujitsu/ubuntu-cve-tracker/main/
<Fujitsu> Got 2.9MiB so far...
<Fujitsu> Hmm, the ssh process is sitting in selects for most of the time.
 * poolie looks
<poolie> Fujitsu: it's an old knit format branch
<poolie> if you upgrade it to packs it will be much faster
<poolie> (in fact there is a discussion on the list atm about whether we should give a warning to do so)
<poolie> Fujitsu: so, um
<Fujitsu> Can one merge from pack branches to knit branches, or do I need to get Kees to upgrade the main one as well?
<poolie> you can merge
<poolie> transparently
<poolie> however he'll probably want to upgrade too
<Fujitsu> I remember it refused to merge between two branches of different types, but that was a while ago.
<poolie> so
<Fujitsu> LP can't upgrade it for me, can it?
<Fujitsu> Can I upgrade without checking the whole thing out?
<poolie> not at the moment
<poolie> however, if you file a support request someone can do it as a one-off probably 
<Fujitsu> Checking it out will be orders of magnitude faster, I think.
<Fujitsu> Thanks for looking at it!
<poolie> you're welcome, thanks for asking
<ubotu> New bug: #198310 in soyuz "Distribution Package Search page has duplicate binary package links" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198310
<ubotu> New bug: #199101 in soyuz "Please allow binary PPA->-proposed copying for language packs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199101
<ubotu> New bug: #203927 in soyuz "Binary package page raising SQLObjectMoreThanOneResultError " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203927
<ubotu> New bug: #204444 in soyuz "cron.germinate: interpret Task-Seeds in seed headers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204444
<warp10> If I open a Mailing List for a team on Launchpad, is it possible to import mailbox files into it, in case I used a ML hosted elsewhere already (for the sake of keeping the whole mail archive in the new LP ML)?
<lommetennis> I reported one of those duplicates of the "Tomboy SIGSEGV" bug report (#199496), and so far I have recieved close to a 100 duplicate messages, and they just keep on coming in! As my (duplicate) bug report is not listed as one of my reported bug reports, how am I supposed to find out which duplicate is mine?
<poolie> lommetennis: look for the original mail probably
<lommetennis> Oooh. That will take a while. Is there no way to do it a bit more elegant through some klunky/nice(?) Launchpad interface?
<Fujitsu> lommetennis: You can do an advanced search on the product.
<Fujitsu> Or, better still, an advanced search on /people/+me/+reportedbugs.
<Fujitsu> Uncheck the `Exclude duplicates' box.
<lommetennis> ok. will try that out. (think I did try out, but perhaps I didn't check the right checkbox)
<james_w> Hi, some of the images on launchpad look really low quality at the moment, is that known?
<jamesh> james_w: can you be more specific?
<james_w> jamesh: sorry, in particular https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<james_w> the ubuntu and "report a bug" images look bad
<james_w> I'm running firefox 3 on hardy
<Fujitsu> james_w: Try zooming in and out a bit; you're probably on a strange zoom level.
<jamesh> james_w: they look the same as before to me.
<james_w> ah yeah, thanks Fujitsu 
<james_w> everything looks the same size now, but they are correct.
<jamesh> firefox 3 scales images with the text, iirc
<james_w> I must have been on 99% zoom or something
<lommetennis> finally I was unsubscribed. just un-checking "Hide duplicate bugs" was not enough. I had to check of all the relevant fields as well, in this case "Invalid". Thanks for the help!
<Fujitsu> This is why people shouldn't change the status of bugs when they mark them invalid.
<Fujitsu> Er, when they mark them as duplicate.
<ubotu> New bug: #208185 in malone "GPG signatures end up as attachments to bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208185
<lommetennis> what do you mean with "change status"? Have I done this, or the "Assignee" of the bug?
<Fujitsu> lommetennis: Whoever marked it as a duplicate. Very probably not you.
<lommetennis> Indeed quite probable :D
<lommetennis> ciao
<Hobbsee> poolie: i find it more confusing that you can log into edge the first time, yet it doesn't actually take effect until you log in the second time.
<Fujitsu> Took two hours to checkout, but it's done! Yay.
<doko> kiko-zzz: Add a checkbox "Mark this comment as irrelevant" ;)
<Hobbsee> Bug 191892
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191892 in soyuz "Unsuperseded binaries can't be deleted from PPAs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191892 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<emgent> heya
<ubotu> New bug: #208228 in blueprint "OOPS rendering blueprint dependency graph. Subprocess couldn't allocate memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208228
<ubotu> New bug: #208233 in soyuz "Distribution architecture series binary package raising SQLObjectMoreThanOneResultError" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208233
<ubotu> New bug: #208238 in launchpad "Archive mailing lists automatically on Gmane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208238
<ubotu> New bug: #208239 in malone "Typo on user +branding pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208239
<warp10> If I open a Mailing List for a team on Launchpad, is it possible to import mailbox files into it, in case I used a ML hosted elsewhere already (for the sake of keeping the whole mail archive in the new LP ML)?
<salgado> warp10, I don't think that's possible, but barry would be the right person to ask
<barry> warp10: not automatically, but it should be something we can do manually.  we haven't actually /done/ it yet, but i think it's possible ;)
<warp10> ok, salgado, thank you
<warp10> barry: sounds good. A procedure could be opening a request in answer, right?
<beuno> barry, how about moving the current archive from lists.ubuntu.com?  :)
<beuno> that sounds like something almost everyone would want
<barry> warp10: yep
<barry> warp10: you'll have to create your lp mailing list first though
<warp10> barry: yeah, of course. Ok, thank you very much!
<barry> beuno: same thing :)  open a request in answers and that should be something we can do for you.  of course you don't /have/ to move your list from ubuntu.com
<barry> warp10: np!
<beuno> barry, well, I don't, but this whole LP thing will be magic against spammers  ;)
<beuno> so I'm looking forward to having to stop deleting dozens of emails from the queue
<barry> beuno: yes, i think lp has some unique abilities to reduce spam and still keep things fairly open
<emgent> barry: hi
<barry> emgent: hi!
<emgent> can i talk with you in query?
<emgent> i have new security issue for launchpad
<SteveA> hi emgent 
<emgent> hi SteveA 
<rkerr> hi, i have a branch on launchpad that's been locked since last night and i'm not sure how to unlock it.
<rkerr> just run break-lock with the uri i guess?
<beuno> rkerr, yeap
<rkerr> beuno: thanks. worked :)
<fredreichbier> Hello. I have a question: are there some other translator variables like `translator-credits`?
<kiko-zzz> doko, yeah
<gvy> halo
<gvy> <gvy> 500 Internal error: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shigorin/ltsp/ltsp-altlinux/annotate/ledest%40gmail.com-20080327153943-sk2gdajsrinxfd7p?file_id=ltspcommonfunctions-20080312182155-3niy8jrp3s3218mg-1
<gvy> <gvy> should it be reported somewhere?
<gvy> <ogra> gvy, ask #launchpad
<gvy> that's about all of bugreport... bb
<stgraber> is it only me or bazaar.launchpad.net is horribly slow today ? (2 minutes to push a 6 lines change)
<ubotu> New bug: #151136 in launchpad-documentation "Most links on "BugTrackerDocumentation" page don't work" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151136
<fredreichbier> dito stgraber
<ubotu> New bug: #184785 in launchpad-documentation "Images in blog posts have border" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184785
<ubotu> New bug: #121664 in launchpad-documentation "news.launchpad.net uses three slightly-different typefaces" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121664
<ubotu> New bug: #206137 in launchpad-documentation "there is no page describing key retrieval for using asc files." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206137
<ubotu> New bug: #204377 in soyuz "Help for builds page show explain idle machines" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204377
<ubotu> New bug: #208377 in launchpad "Oops updating +contactaddress of a team with mailing list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208377
<ubotu> New bug: #208386 in launchpad-documentation "The favicon for the help wiki does not display" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208386
<ubotu> New bug: #208407 in launchpad "Sanitize LaunchpadValidationError callsites" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208407
<ubotu> New bug: #208416 in launchpad "web standarts problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208416
<ubotu> New bug: #208431 in launchpad "OOPS trying to subscribe to inactive mailing list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208431
<ubotu> New bug: #208456 in malone "Hibernate fails on HP 530" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208456
<jmehdi> hi
<jkakar> Is bzr integration (bound branch commit) with LP unusually slow right now or am I just impatient?
<jmehdi> I want to upload my code to this project: https://launchpad.net/webstrict/ but bazaar gives me an error:  ERROR: Not a branch: /home/jc/projects/webstrict/bazaar/
<beuno> jkakar, just today, they upgraded some stuff and i think it's bisbehaving
<beuno> jmehdi, what command are you running?
<jmehdi> this one: bzr push bzr+ssh://jmehdi@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jmehdi/webstrict/trunk
<beuno> jmehdi, right, run:  bzr status
<beuno> and tell me what it says
<beuno> it would seem you are not in a branch
<jkakar> beuno: Ah, cool, thanks.
<jmehdi> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/jc/projects/webstrict/bazaar/, so how can I create a branch ?
<beuno> jmehdi, are you in the root directory of what you want to be versioned?
<jmehdi> yes
<beuno> well, then do:   bzr init
<beuno> then: bzr add
<beuno> and finally:  bzr commit -m'A nice descriptive message of the start of the project'
<LarstiQ> there wasn't prior work?
<beuno> jmehdi, also, take a look at: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<jmehdi> great tutorial, I was reading that: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching but your page is more easy to understand
<beuno> jmehdi, feel free to drop by #bzr if you need more help using it  :)
<jmehdi> seems to work now, slow... but in progress :)
<beuno> jmehdi, yes, LP has been laggy today
<beuno> Rinchen, ^   :p
<kiko> beuno, has it?
<beuno> kiko, I've seen 4 or 5 complain about it today already
<kiko> beuno, about what?
<beuno> kiko, LP being extremely slow today
<beuno> especially th code hosting
<beuno> stgraber complained a few hours back
<kiko> beuno, that's kinda subjective -- I know it may be true, but it's hard for me to assess what's wrong
<beuno> and someone else, who I don't have in my backlog ATM
<beuno> kiko, right, just pointing it out, it seemed odd so many people complained today, and it's been slower for me today too
<kiko> beuno, just codehosting?
<jkakar> kiko: FWIW, it's taking upwards of 20 minutes to commit a revision to a hosted branch from here.  Normally it's 1 or 2 minutes max.
<jkakar> kiko: Pushing branches is also very slow.
<beuno> kiko, I haven't used much codehosting today, but bugs have been really slow for me
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> it seems normal to me, bugs
<LarstiQ> bazaar-vcs.org also seemed slow, could be a fluke or my end
<kiko> it's been very fast for me
<beuno> :/
<beuno> btw, is this normal?    This team's mailing list is active at ubuntu-ar@gandwana.canonical.com. 
<Rinchen> beuno, no, it's a bug that we have a fix for
<Rinchen> it'll be fixed up later today
<Rinchen> beuno, you're only seeing that on edge, correct?
<beuno> Rinchen, yeap
<beuno> I haven't looked in normal LP
<Rinchen> beuno, ok, it'll be fixed up later today I think.
<beuno> Rinchen, no hurries, just thought it was a bit odd  :)
<Rinchen> beuno, it actually causes a problem if you execute certain ....maneuvers...so we'll get that deployed soon
<Rinchen> :-)
 * beuno is curious about what "problem" and "maneuvers" would be...
<john__> Is this the right place to ask an admin to undo a stupid error on my part? I mixed up two release numbers, and now the old release shows up as most recent.
<john__> At <https://launchpad.net/jsonlib>, 1.3.1 should come after 1.3.0.
<beuno> btw, Rinchen, you and your fridge-love rock   :)
<Rinchen> beuno, thanks. I try when I can get some spare time. Doesn't happen much around here. :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, no?  now that the mailing lists are out of beta, I would of thought Launchpad was finished...
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> kiko, barry ^^
<Rinchen> Ok barry you can go home now
 * Rinchen laughs.
 * barry goes home
<barry> Rinchen: sorry was there a question you had forme?
<LarstiQ> barry: 21:54:20 < beuno> Rinchen, no?  now that the mailing lists are out of beta, I would of thought Launchpad was finished...
<kiko> launchpad isn't finished. my friday is finished. :-(
<barry> LarstiQ: ah :)  my work here is done
<laga> hello :)
<laga> is it possible that bzr pushing to lp is a bit slow at the moment? or is that just my side of things?
<beuno> kiko, ^
<kiko> laga, a lot of people have said that today; I've emailed the team to see if anybody's up on the weekend to figure it out
<beuno> ;)
<beuno> kiko, I even have people in facebook with "bzr checkouts are slow today"
<kiko> facebook!
<laga> "current mood: sad" ;)
<laga> kiko: thanks.
<blueyed> is bazaar.launchpad.net down? (through ssh)
<laga> blueyed: just slow.
<laga> very slow. :)
<blueyed> laga: well.. I've though it got stuck.. after canceling "bzr", the "ssh" process was still around.
<Fujitsu> Ridiculously slow, I'd say. Took 114 minutes to pull down a 12MB knit branch...
<Fujitsu> The first time it just hung.
<Fujitsu> Like blueyed says.
<Fujitsu> I killed it, and it worked the second time.
<blueyed> luckily it's a dvcs :p
<blueyed> Are there plans to implement something like gittorrent for bzr?
<ubotu> New bug: #208539 in launchpad "Private Blueprints" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208539
<laga> blueyed: i did the same.. too bad i was pushing when i CTRL+C'ed it.
<laga> blueyed: binding to the branch and running bzr break-lock helps in that case ;)
<Rinchen> We're looking into the bzr issues. 
<beuno> Rinchen, did you guys deploy bzr 1.3 at the same time of the LP update?
<Rinchen> I did find some anomalous log entries and an email has been sent to the right devs
<Rinchen> beuno, yes
<Rinchen> beuno, that is... we dogfood bzr inside lp
<beuno> Rinchen, ah, so it might be a regression in bzr...
<beuno> right right, I knew that, just wasn't sure _when_ you guys deployed 1.3
<Rinchen> The bzr-LP guys come in on Sunday afternoon UTC so they should have a look then
<Rinchen> I found what look like communications errors in the logs but am not smart enough to know why
<Rinchen> so, please bear with us.
<beuno> Rinchen, might be worth poking some people in #bzr?
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: 2008-03-28 Notice: We're aware of the reported bzr-lp performance issues and are investigating. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sistpoty> hi, I'd like to find out, if haskell-utils was already published on lpia, which page should I look at?
<sistpoty> (the most recent upload i.e.)
#launchpad 2008-03-29
<Rinchen> sistpoty, you mean like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/lpia/haskell-utils ?
<sistpoty> Rinchen: yes... thanks a lot!
<Rinchen> sistpoty, welcome, a lot! :-)
<Rinchen> sistpoty, the way to find that in the future should be obvious now that you know the url.. goto ubuntu, select the version, then the arch, and then search on the package
<Rinchen> you can skip the arch and just search from the version (e.g. hardy)
<sistpoty> Rinchen: I guess I must admit, that I've never clicked myself through (but now I know of the /<arch>/ thingy, thanks again!)
<jkakar> FYI, changing bug state continues to be very slow (on edge).
<jkakar> The FF2 spinner has been going for abuot 2 minutes.  I'm waiting for OOPS to kill my request.
<jkakar> Just now got the static page with content: 'Please try again.  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.'
<jkakar> It's very weird.  LP is flipping from quick usable to slow-like-molasses and unusable.
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:55 UTC until 01:15 UTC for a code update || 2008-03-28 Notice: We're aware of the reported bzr-lp performance issues and are investigating. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> jkakar, you're getting the basic "please try again?"
<Rinchen> jkakar, I'm interested in the URL you are trying to access
<jkakar> Rinchen: I was.  I waited a few moments and got pretty much instant handling of my request.
<jkakar> Rinchen: I was accessing the +editstatus for bug #207904.  I was changing the status from 'In Progress' to 'Fix Committed' and including a comment along the lines of 'Merged to <branch> r<revno> [r=<reviewer1>,<reviewer2>].'
<ubotu> Bug 207904 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/207904 is private
<Rinchen> jkakar, perfect. Please put that + the date time into an email to -users.  
<jkakar> Rinchen: Sure thing.
<Rinchen> jkakar, thanks.
 * Rinchen -> dinner
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: 2008-03-28 Notice: We're aware of the reported bzr-lp performance issues and are investigating. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> jkakar, perfect email, thanks. 
<jkakar> Rinchen: np!
<jkakar> Rinchen: Any ideas about what's going on?
<jkakar> Rinchen: Oh, I just noticed the topic... I guess you're still discoverating.
<Rinchen> jkakar, we've had a bunch of odd things happen over the last few days.  An appserver that failed to die, some communications issues with bzr-lp,  and some other items. 
<Rinchen> jkakar, we also made a significant enhancement to the config infrastructure that was not trivial and we're working out the issues.  It will ultimately allow us to administer the systems and deploy specific types of changes much faster, easier, and without issues.
<jkakar> Rinchen: Ouch.  It's always harder to debug these issues when multiple things fail (or don't) and cause strange behaviour.
<Rinchen> jkakar, yeah, that's why we needed another day. We kept finding little things. I think we have them all addressed except for the bzr item.
<jkakar> Ah, that might explain the randomness... I'm imagining appservers in differing states where one will be responsive and another not.
<Rinchen> jkakar, that's VERY accurate 
<Rinchen> jkakar, that's the other thing I'm going to look at more on Monday
<Rinchen> I'm beat. I'm ... I'll see you all later.
<jkakar> Configuration changes are hard.  Any automated test you come up with isn't the same as trying it For Real(tm).
<Fujitsu> There are two Zope processes running on each of the two production appservers, aren't there? So even one being dead is noticable?
<jkakar> Rinchen: Cool, take care.  Thanks for your help today.
<Rinchen> jkakar, well, we have have a reasonable test for configs but we were using ZConfig for things it probably wasn't meant to do :-)
<jkakar> Ah, hehe.
<Rinchen> jkakar, that's what we're in the middle of fixing, baby step by baby step
<Rinchen> We'll have more oops and timeout related data after this weekend's use so it should help pinpoint the troubled spots better on Monday
<Rinchen> Before we roll to production, we roll to a staging environment which contains a duplicate of the production data
<Rinchen> we'll often catch issues there, fix them, and in the process, write tests for them so we can catch them with our test suit
<Rinchen> e
<Fujitsu> But nobody uses staging, so it's no good for testing load...
<Rinchen> Fujitsu, oh you'd be surprised .... :-D
<Rinchen> but it's not like a full production, load, correct
<Rinchen> Edge gives us some idea of how the code performs under load
<Fujitsu> Except for DB patches.
<Rinchen> correct. We use Staging for that
<Rinchen> as best we can
<Rinchen> and it works very well
<Rinchen> but it's not production
<Rinchen> it is as close to production as we can get though
<Rinchen> it has basically all of the services and offerings that production has, just scaled down to one machine
<Rinchen> (well, a few machines)
<Fujitsu> It doesn't have Soyuzy bits, does it?
<Rinchen> parts of it, the other are on dogfood if you're familiar with that system
<Fujitsu> I am.
<Fujitsu> Anyway, you were going.
<Rinchen> oh, yes, I was wasn't I
<Rinchen> :_0
<Rinchen> ok, toodles
<Fujitsu> Bye.
<nepbabu> am i supposed to be worried?
<nepbabu> launchpad.ubuntu.com uses an invalid security certificate.
<nepbabu> The certificate is only valid for launchpad.net.
<nepbabu> (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<nepbabu> ff3b4 
<Fujitsu> nepbabu: You shouldn't be using launchpad.ubuntu.com.
<Fujitsu> That has been deprecated for more than 3 years.
<nepbabu> Fujitsu: i see.. thanks mate. :)
<Vadi> How can I remove a user from a team? I added the wrong one by accident.
<Vadi> Found it, nvm.
<awmcclain> Would it be possible to host a copy of my custom-built debian package so that I can apt-get it and automatically retrieve all the dependencies?
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: PPA will do that for Ubuntu, but not Debian.
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: Sorry, I meant to say an ubuntu package (.deb) Is it time consuming to set up?
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: Not really; see https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<arnetheduck> hi, any bzr-repo-on-launchpad admins around? I've got a lock that won't expire on my repository and could use some help =)
<Fujitsu> arnetheduck: Use bzr break-lock.
<arnetheduck> Fujitsu, ah - I'll try that, thanks!
<arnetheduck> Fujitsu, nice, it even worked =) I'm used to svn where those things need to be done by hand often...
<Fujitsu> You'll never look back to svn, let me assure you.
<arnetheduck> hehe, a bold statement - it's pretty nice so far in my long two-day experience though
<awmcclain> arnetheduck: I converted my team from SVN to bzr. Best decision I've made.
<arnetheduck> awmcclain, so did I - so far the results are good...now it just has to stand the test of time
<awmcclain> Bear with it. It's totally worth the flexibility you gain.
<awmcclain> we just had a tiny emergency and we were able to shelve all of our work and push a new feature out in less than a day.
<Fujitsu> Merging in SVN sucks.
<awmcclain> everything in svn sucks
<awmcclain> branching
<awmcclain> bleh
<Fujitsu> SVN doesn't branch.
<Fujitsu> Not really.
<awmcclain> The only thing SVN has for it is a nifty eclipse plugin
<Fujitsu> But Eclipse also sucks :P
<Fujitsu> RAM, that is.
<awmcclain> This is true. :)
<arnetheduck> the bzr eclipse plugin sucks - that's what I miss the most
<Fujitsu> There was discussion at the most recent bzr sprint about IDE integration.
<Fujitsu> I've never seen the point of IDEs, so it's not a problem for me :)
<arnetheduck> depends on the task for me
<arnetheduck> what I don't quite understand is why the various vcs plugins for eclipse differ so much...they do pretty much the same thing after all...
<Fujitsu> It would make sense for Eclipse to provide a unified VCS plugin API. But that would make too much sense to happen.
<arnetheduck> I mean - compare to base revision (bzr diff...) is really identical across all vcs's
<arnetheduck> and yet, it's not there in the bzr plugin...
<arnetheduck> the svn plugin is pretty extensible, they already support 3 different svn backends (command line, pure java and jni) so just adding a bzr backend there would get rid of all the boilerplate (specially since the command line bit is very similar for many commands)
<ubotu> New bug: #208673 in rosetta "same plural forms in all packages in one language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208673
<asabil> anyone can help me with code mirroring from svn ?
<asabil> I have troubles with google code svn
<kiko> asabil, yes, what product are you importing?
<asabil> waf
<asabil> kiko: https://launchpad.net/waf
<kiko> asabil, well, I'll try, but keep in mind that google code's svn is very flaky and usually fails on the first 10 attempts :-(
<kiko> asabil, and we want to import everything under trunk -- utils, doc, wafadmin, etc?
<asabil> yes
<asabil> thanks
<kiko> asabil, it's running -- we'll know soon whether it works or not.
<kiko> asabil, how many revisions does it have on trunk?
<asabil> 2921
<kiko> ouch
<kiko> asabil, can you get a dump of the repository itself?
<kiko> that many revisions.. not sure if google code is actually going to like us 
<asabil> :/ how can I get the dump ?
<kiko> well..
<kiko> let's wait to see if this runs first. I'm not sure if or how googlecode lets you dump svn.
<asabil> okidoki
<mdke> lifeless: around?
<mdke> lifeless: when you are, I wondered if you had any thoughts on the ubuntu-docs branches; we need to branch soon for intrepid so need to decide whether to start a new branch with the new format or branch from our existing hardy branch
<Halabund> Is there a way to cancel/delete one's launchpad account?
<Fujitsu> Halabund: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit, down the bottom.
<Halabund> Thanks you!
<Halabund> *Thank
<jmehdi> Hi, I've a question about ppa. Yesterday I've uploaded my "webstrict" package here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team/+archive, but there had been an error during the build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12955780/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.webstrict_1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<jmehdi> it seems the http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntume.team folder was not up-to-date, but today it seems ok. So how can I relaunch the build ?
<Fujitsu> jmehdi: Find the page for the failed build, where there will be a `Retry build' link in the actions portlet on the left.
<jmehdi> ok, found it, thanks ;)
<jmehdi> hmmm, strange, now it says it couldn't find package icedtea-java7-jdk, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12962567/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.webstrict_1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<jmehdi> but I've built this package successfully on hardy alpha...
<Fujitsu> I believe icedtea was removed from Hardy recently.
<Fujitsu> You should use OpenJDK 6 now.
<jmehdi> ok, I'll update my package, thank you very much Fujitsu
<jmehdi> oh, after updating to openjdk should I delete my current package or increment its version?
<Hobbsee> increment the version.  it's good practice.
<pochu> is it possible to request a second svn import for a project? and if so, how? I couldn't find it when registering a branch
<ubotu> New bug: #208759 in launchpad "500 when pulling file contents from bazaar.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208759
<kiko> pysvn._pysvn.ClientError: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/!svn/vcc/default'
<kiko> PROPFIND of '/svn/!svn/vcc/default': 502 Bad Gateway (http://waf.googlecode.com)
<kiko> asabil, retrying :-(
<asabil> kiko: it fails with bzr-svn as well
<kiko> googlecode doesn't like us
<asabil> kiko: is it possible to retry without restarting from 0 ?
<fta> is it possible to have a bzr branch attached to a user or a team but not to a project ?
<laga> yes, it will be automagically assigned to the "junk" project ;)
<fta> I just have to push to ~id/branchname ?
<laga> i think i registered the branch in launchpad before and it gave me the url
<fta> ok, thanks
<Ng> hmm, I find myself unable to push code to my lp project
<Ng> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://cmsj@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/terminator/trunk/
<Ng> Unable to obtain lock lp--1227239252:///lock
<Ng> held by cmsj@bazaar.launchpad.net on host vostok [process #12177]
<laga> Ng: bzr break-lock ?
<laga> you might have to bzr bind to the branch before..
<ubotu> New bug: #208805 in launchpad "Allow batch management of member applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208805
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> I seem to be fighting myself for locks
<Ng> break-lock broke the first lock, but the branch is now locked by break-lock's lock ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #173204 in ubuntu "data info is incorrect for spanish translation" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173204
<afflux> I've subscribed for bugmail of "ubuntu/+source/screenlets/", do I get [NEW] notifications for private bugs  then? (I'm in bugcontrol, the bug contact)
<Adri2000> I don't think so
<Adri2000> at least I don't get new private bugs notifications for a package I'm subscribed to, although I'm in MOTU which is afaik part of bugcontrol
<afflux> it is, yes
<afflux> It is also a direct member of ubuntu-crashes-*
<afflux> hm, is this behaviour intended? Should it be changed? Or maybe there should be an option to do this?
<qense> is there a way to use another langauge, instead of English, as base language if you don't have enough translations
<qense> for example frisian doesn't have much translated but all frisian speakers do know dutch
<qense> So it would be better if there would be a layer of Frisian first, than Dutch and for the rest English
<qense> but is that possible?
<mc__> Is it possible to add comments to blueprints?
<dneary> qense: You can set language order, yes
<qense> ok
<qense> and is that used for frisian? since most things looked english
<dneary> qense: IIRC, back in the days when we used LC_ALL and LANGUAGE, the format was something like fr_CH.utf8;fr_FR.utf8;fr_CH;fr_FR;fr
<dneary> but I could be completely wrong
<dneary> It's a system thing, though, not something a translator sets up
<dneary> The user sets their fallback languages
<dneary> qense: It's with colons, not semi-colons
<dneary> And it's in the environment variable LANG
<qense> ah, ok, thx
<dneary> or LANGUAGE
<dneary> Not sure
<POX_> hi; seriously, how can I unsubscribe my email from bugs like 204895 ?
<POX_> or 199014 (milestones)
<andrea-bs> POX_: just click on "Subscribe" in the left menu
<andrea-bs> *Unsubscribe
<POX_> doesn't work for milestones
<POX_> I can hit "Subscribe" only (and I don't want to receive it twice)
<andrea-bs> bug 199014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in zsi "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<POX_> milestone or group bugs or whatever they're called
<andrea-bs> bug 204895
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204895 in willowng "Packages failed archive rebuild test possibly due to python-central transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204895 - Assigned to Albert Damen (albrt)
<andrea-bs> POX_: are you subscribed to a project/package?
<pochu> POX_: that's because you're a bug contact of some of the packages affected, and thus are in "Also notified"
<pochu> POX_: I agree though you should be able to unsubscribe even if you are a bug contact
<POX_> I understand why I reveived it for the first time
<POX_> I just don't want to receive it antmore as my package is already fixed
<doko> andrea-bs: if you can work out a fix, please do (I would just add a workaround)
<andrea-bs> doko: I only wanted to check the subscribers of the bug ;)
<mdke> I've requested translation downloads twice today from Launchpad but nothing has been forthcoming. Is there a known issue?
<fta> is the bazaar server down ?
<Nafallo> fta: you might want to read the topic.
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> it's not even performance, it's now completely dead
<fta> at least for bzr+ssh push
<Fujitsu> It's probably related to mdke's complaint.
<fta> Permission denied (publickey).
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<mdke> fta: you need to specify your username if it's different to the one on your system
<mdke> that might be the reason for "permission denied", I suppose
<fta> i've pushed zillions of time to those branches
<mdke> I don't doubt it
<fta> i mean, i know how it works, and even today, it worked fine up to an hour ago
<mdke> ok. Perhaps it has been taken down while they are working on it
<mdke> I've tried a "bzr up" in one of my branches, nothing is happening
<lifeless> mdke: its my weekend; I will be looking at it monday I hope
<emgent> heya
<Humpel> Hi there
<Humpel> bzr is driving me nuts again ;). When I try to push my local branch to launchpad I get the following error:
<Fujitsu> Humpel: That's known, see the topic.
<Fujitsu> Although it's a bit more severe than what's there now.
<Fujitsu> w]/win 35
<Humpel> Fujitsu: so it is a performance issue ?
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> Humpel: It was previously, but now it's a 100% degradation :P
<Humpel> *g*
<Humpel> OK, at least it it not me being stupid (I hope) ;)
<Humpel> even though it seems strange to get a "Permission denied (publickey)." error due to performance / timeout...
<Fujitsu> Something's very wrong, and nobody is awake to fix it.
<Humpel> too sad. well, at least I can go to bed now and don't have to keep on trying and thinking about it.
<Humpel> thanks for the info!
<Humpel> and hopefully it will be working soon again.
<Humpel> CU!
<mdke> lifeless: ok thanks
<emgent> hi mdke
<fta> lp is dead for bugs too ? damn
<fta> transient oops only
<fta> nm
<Fujitsu> LP does that.
<Fujitsu> And the wiki is mostly down.
#launchpad 2008-03-30
<fta> hm, i've been able to push using a sftp:// url
<fta> and after breaking some locks
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> I'm looking into the bazaar.launchpad.net performance issue
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Performance being the 100% degradation in speed?
<lifeless> timeouts
<lifeless> etc
<mpt> Goooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> the problem should be largely ameliorated 
<lifeless> Fujitsu: care to try ?
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Seems to be somewhat better!
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> there is a bandaid in place
<lifeless> if you notice it getting dramatically worse we consider this a high priority event - get hold of any canonical person and get them to escalate it please
<Fujitsu> lifeless: OK, thanks. I believe I caused a sysadmin to be poked by phone a couple of hours ago, but that might not have got anywhere.
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: 2008-03-28 Notice: We have resolved some of the reported bzr-lp performance issues. If you experience further problems, please ask 'lifeless' here and we will investigate. || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 3 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> so, theres reason to believe its not fully sorted
<lifeless> I will pop in and out every couple of hourse
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<mtaylor> there were bzr lp issues? 
<mpt> <newbie> What's "bzr-lp"?
<Fujitsu> lifeless, it's broken again...
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing/Security/ubuntu-cve-tracker$ bzr merge
<Fujitsu> Merging from remembered location bzr+ssh://fujitsu@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/ubuntu-cve-tracker/master/
<Fujitsu> Permission denied (publickey).
<Fujitsu> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<mpt> I can't edit any of the LP-controlled wikis, either
<mpt> "The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only."
<Fujitsu> Oh, the wiki is actually back up?
<Fujitsu> It was down for a couple of hours.
<Fujitsu> mpt: Have you poked someone?
<lifeless> should be good now
<lifeless> please try again
<mpt> yay fixed
<mpt> thanks lifeless 
<Fujitsu> Thanks lifeless.
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> (it was caused by me in the first place).
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<lifeless> there will be a short outage to the wiki and bazaar.launchpad.net, to hoepfully address the bazaar.launchpad.net performance problems
<Fujitsu> What does the wiki have to do with it? Is it all authserver problems?
<lifeless> there are strong indicators that this is the case
<lifeless> jml: no go
<jml> lifeless: :(
<lifeless> ok, bbiab, I need food
<lifeless> and it is sunday; as this is working now, we'll keep an eye on it
<lifeless> its now a consistent 5 seconds
<jml> lifeless: you've backed out the change?
<lifeless> yes
<Tuv0k> I need help unscubscribing to bug reports
<Tuv0k> I keep getting "not allowed here" errors
<Fujitsu> Tuv0k: From which bug are you attempted to unsubscribe?
<Fujitsu> *attempting
<Tuv0k> Bug #131679
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when attempting to unlock screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679 - Assigned to compiz packagers (compiz)
<Fujitsu> The Unsubscribe link doesn't work?
<Tuv0k> it works
<Tuv0k> but keeps saying I'm not allowed here
<Fujitsu> You get that error when clicking on the unsubscribe link?
<Tuv0k> yes sir
<Fujitsu> Um, that's very strange indeed.
<Tuv0k> yeah
<Fujitsu> It is pointing you to 131679/+subscribe?
<Tuv0k> its been months like this, I figured it'd get taken care of. but its still happening. My email gets flooded with dups
<Fujitsu> Is it after you confirm the unsubscription, or before?
<Tuv0k> after
<Tuv0k> soon as I hit continue
<Tuv0k>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Fujitsu> Were you originally subscribed to one of the duplicates?
<Fujitsu> If so, try to unsubscribe from there directly.
<darthanubis> I don't remember actually
<darthanubis> this nick is my launchpad name
 * Fujitsu looks.
<darthanubis> yeah, I'm on the dups
<Fujitsu> Bug #182775 is yours.
<ubotu> Bug 182775 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/182775 is private
<darthanubis> You have been unsubscribed from bug 182775. You no longer have access to this private bug.
<ubotu> Bug 182775 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/182775 is private
<darthanubis> sweet
<darthanubis> appreciate your help
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure why it wouldn't have worked. It might have been trying to work out if you were subscribed to any of the other duplicates, which would make it fail due to permissions.
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<darthanubis> it was ....ahem...bugging me
<darthanubis> :-P
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<Fujitsu> It's particularly bad on bugs that get over a hundred duplicates in the space of a few hours, as you've got hundreds of people being spammed, with some of them replying, asking to be unsubscribed, which then makes more people want to unsubscribe...
<darthanubis> right
<ubotu> New bug: #209090 in launchpad "dogfood.launchpad.net pages are showing up in Web search engines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209090
<ubotu> New bug: #209101 in malone "Bug feeds do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209101
<ubotu> New bug: #209105 in launchpad "OpenID URL should be in a text field for copying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209105
<ubotu> New bug: #209131 in launchpad "Karma for linking blueprints to bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209131
<mdke> lifeless: not sure if it's related to the bzr-lp issues, but I requested two po file exports yesterday, which didn't arrive. Could the problem also affect the rosetta export queue or is that a separate problem?
<schierbeck> lifeless: hi
<schierbeck> still having trouble with lp performance?
<ubotu> New bug: #209246 in malone "Translation no download email received" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209246
<mdke> schierbeck: yes, it seems to be pretty slow still
<mdke> at least it works though
<juliux> hi, i try to add my 5-a-day to bzr but i get this error http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/143410/ what can i do?
<ubotu> New bug: #209278 in launchpad "Any group should be able to be a translation group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209278
<doko> hmm, since about 30min: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. 
<txwikinger> Is launchpad down?
<txwikinger> ah works again
<fredreichbier> Hello. It seems like Launchpad has some problems since some days; what's the reason? :)
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is there any way to complain about the new list branches view ?
<asabil> the new last commit column makes it unreadable
<asabil> and the bazaar server seems damn slow
<moepot> asabil: full ACK
<asabil> ???
<moepot> and I can't download .po files.. :(
<moepot> acknowledge
<asabil> oh oki
<moepot> the shortcut for "full acknowledge" is "FACK" heh
<moepot> where are the mods?
<asabil> :/
<moepot> I think they're sleeping .. D
<moepot> :D*
<jmehdi> Is it possible to delete a series? There is a "Register a series" menu but for deleting... :(
<alecs> hi there !
<alecs> can anyone help me out ?
<alecs> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 beta, and it seems that compiz crashez
<alecs> *s
<Laney> #ubuntu+1
<jprieur> jmehdi: last time I checked, it wasn't possible
<alecs> so ... there no chance in getting compiz + hardy 
<Laney> alecs: This isn't the channel.
<jmehdi> jprieur: ok, so I'll change the name
<alecs> ok
<alecs> thank's
<twisted_steel> I have a stuck lockfile on bzr-lp ... will it get cleaned out automatically after a certain time?
<andrea-bs> twisted_steel: bzr break-lock [LOCATION]
<ffm> If I answer a "incomplete" bug with more info in LP, can I move it back to "new"?
<andrea-bs> ffm: sure
<twisted_steel> andrea-bs: thanks, I think that took care of it ... I'll send a message to lifeless about the slow bzr-lp
<fredreichbier> Pushing is horrible slow, and I get 'bzrlib.errors.TooManyConcurrentRequests' if i abort - any ideas? is it related to new launchpad 1.2.3?
<ffm> Is there a guide on how to submit a patch properly?
<andrea-bs> ffm: each project has its own rules
<ffm> andrea-bs: It's wubi.
<ffm> andrea-bs: So IIRC it's a canonical-supported proj.
<andrea-bs> ffm: I don't know... try asking a wibi developer or check the website
<juliux> hi, i try to add my 5-a-day to bzr but i get this error http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/143410/ what can i do?
<jmehdi> I tried to create a branch using "bzr branch lp:ubuntume" but I have this error: http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntume/hardy/ is redirected to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntume/hardy/
<jmehdi> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 77
<ffm> What's the stage in the bug process? Is it "triage, conferm, fix" or are the first two swapped.
<ffm> A two year old bug #74008 is still "new" despite numerous "confirms" by users and being triaged in another project.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74008 in gnome-utils "Taking screenshots of the invidual window fails to capture window decorators" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74008 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<ffm> (The non-ubuntu group has not triaged)
<ffm> Ah, it uses an external tracker...
<radix> are people aware that loggerhead on launchpad seems to be busted?
<radix> well, viewing the files anyway. everything else seems to work
<thumper> radix: ta, I'll take a look
<thumper> radix: can you tell me what you were looking at?
<radix> thumper: sure
<radix> here's an example: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~radix/pydoctor/grey-private/annotate/radix%40twistedmatrix.com-20080329170946-105rcrvw0egdp9g5?file_id=23940%40fd0d7bf2-dfb6-0310-8d31-b7ecfe96aada%3Auser%252Fmwh%252Fdocextractor%252Ftrunk%3AREADME.txt
<radix> I've tried it with another branch in a different project as well and I get the same error
<radix> it seems trying to view ("annotate") any file causes this
<blueyed> What's the reason for vcs-import's failure on https://edge.launchpad.net/b2evolution/trunk? The next changeset would have been: http://fisheye1.cenqua.com/changelog/~br=MAIN/evocms/b2evolution?cs=MAIN:fplanque:20080315190725
<ubotu> New bug: #209376 in launchpad "Lack of a "Reply To:" entry in mailing list's e-mails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209376
<ubotu> New bug: #209379 in launchpad "authserver uses  reverse DNS but shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209379
<beuno> lifeless: as per de topic, LP bzr hosting is still painfully slow for me
<beuno> it's been +5 minutes to pull a branch with 6 new revisions, with an overall size of 400kb
<apachelogger_> I got about 212kb in one hour
<beuno> ah, well, you win
<beuno> mine just finished
<jmehdi> I'd like to register one of my project as a super project, how can I do that ?
<Fujitsu> jmehdi: You have to ask the admins to create a new one, on the answer tracker (see the topic)
<jmehdi> ok, thanks Fujitsu ;)
<juliux> beuno, i try the whole day to get the 5-a-day branch:(
<beuno> juliux: yeap, I suppose it will be fixed by tomorrow
<juliux> beuno, cool
<lifeless> beuno: thanks
<lifeless> ok, temporary band aid reapplied
<radix> so... the code browser still seems to be exploding when viewing files
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2009-03-23
<nsherry> Hi, I'm having trouble understanding the launchpad ppa system in relation to scripting-language programmes and was hoping someone could help me out. I'm a bit confused about how to proceed, since all the documentation I find is talking about making binary builds out of the source. Is there any way to just upload the source?
<spiv> nsherry: in debian/ubuntu, even programs in scripting languages like python need source packages that are built into "binary" packages.
<spiv> nsherry: although "binary" is a bit of a misnomer in that case, it's more like "distribution-ready".
<nsherry> spiv: if I already have a system in place for building distribution-ready deb files, is there a way to just upload those?
<spiv> Not with PPAs, AFAIK.  So just upload the source package.
<wgrant> nsherry: You have to upload a source package.
<stas``> hi, can somebody help me please
<stas``> I'm trying to use launchpad's openid
<stas``> to autentificate with an application
<stas``> I'm using latest simple openid class written in php from phpclasses
<stas``> I can login, it authentificates me, but all the data I can get is my nickname
<stas``> no email or anything else
<stas``> :(
<stas``> is this a client side software problem ( I mean, my code doesn't suit launchpad's requirements) or It is something else
<stas``> ?
<mwhudson> well
<spm> stas``: what's the host url you're using - I'll look it up in the openid register for you?
<stas``> http://bebuntu.t.nerd.ro/index.php/login
<mwhudson> you can ask for the email address, but it's not something that happens by default
<stas``> you can try it here
<stas``> well, I'm asking in optionalFields about nickname, name and email, but all I can get is nickname
<spm> stas``: that url '... nerd.ro' isn't in the openid relying parties.... so that'd be part of the problem I suspect.
<stas``> you're saying I should register my url somewhere?
<spm> stas``: yes
<stas``> and you can tell me where is that somewhere? :)
<spm> stas``: :-) yeah - create a question here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<stas``> :) may I ask for a wildcard domain?
<stas``> :)
<stas``> ubuntu.ro for example?
<spm> doubt it
<stas``> the app is hosted on my server but will be used on ubuntu.ro
<spm> to be slightly more precise. none of the other sites/urls are wildcards. dunno if "can't" or "won't". Would probably assume former with dash of latter.
<vadi2> Hi. Why is the project name of "contact-form-7" blocked?
<spm> stas``: useful bg reading: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/openid-from-your-launchpad-profile  & https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID
<spm> vadi2: ? possibly because no such project or team/user exists on launchpad? Do you have a URL?
<vadi2> I am trying to create a new project with such a name
<vadi2> both "contact-form-7" and "contact_form_7" are blocked (latter giving a first character must be a valid thing error)
<vadi2> went with cf7, that worked, but puzzling that these two did not
<stas``> spm: already did that http://stas.nerd.ro/blog/index.php/read/442
<spm> vadi2: just tried on staging. appears the name 'contact-form-7' gets zapped in the internal blacklist doohicky. bummer.
<vadi2> doohicky?
<spm> "thing"
<vadi2> oh
<spm> code. case tree, probably
<vadi2> reminded me of people who can't get emails because of their name, heh
<vadi2> *email accounts
<ub3rst4r> hi, does anyone know how i can have my launchpad bzr code mirrored onto sourceforge?
<wgrant> Is staging's DB not being clobbered nightly any more?
<wgrant> In fact, the code is days old as well.
<intellectronica> wgrant: staging was held back over the weekend for some translations testing. a restore has been triggered and should be complete in ~12h
<wgrant> intellectronica: Ah, thanks.
<wgrant> intellectronica: Where are these official tag editing views hidden?
<intellectronica> wgrant: you have a link to them from the tags portlet on projects you have permission to edit
<wgrant> intellectronica: Not for distros, I take it.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes for distros. do you have edit permission for a distro?
<wgrant> intellectronica: I'm a bug supervisor. Or do you mean real launchpad.Edit?
<intellectronica> wgrant: the latter
<wgrant> Ah. That's a bit strange.
<intellectronica> but i wonder if we shouldn't let bug supervisors edit too
<intellectronica> wgrant: would you mind filing a bug? i think we should do that
<wgrant> It's not destructive, so I don't see why not.
<wgrant> intellectronica: Doing so.
<wgrant> intellectronica: Bug #347218
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/347218/+text)
<intellectronica> ouch
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Who turned the bug page's tag hyperlinks black?
<cocooncrash> Is it possible to delete a ~vcs-imports branch?
<wgrant> cocooncrash: File a Question.
<cocooncrash> wgrant: Thanks :)
<intellectronica> wgrant: i did. to distinguish them from official tags, which are blue
<wgrant> intellectronica: Mrghhh. I suspect they should still be something other than black.
<intellectronica> wgrant: what for example ... white? ;)
<wgrant> intellectronica: Exactly! That would discourage the people who decide to tag their bugs with most of the words from the description.
<wgrant> There used to be the green vs. blue in the Code tag cloud.
<wgrant> But that was abolished :(
<wgrant> Bug notification levels? Blueprint structural subscriptions? Are these new, or just in the data model for future use?
<intellectronica> wgrant: where do you seem them, exactly?
<intellectronica> they are not new. they are for future use
<wgrant> intellectronica: I sighted them in a timeout traceback in a bug.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i find it surprising that you got a traceback
<BUGabundo> LP now allows to mark bugs as dupes of other bugs, even when having dups bugs it self? eheh
<wgrant> intellectronica: I didn't.
<BUGabundo> and the dups of the now duped bug are kept as dups of it, instead of the master one!
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Are you sure it's not just a bug in the AJAX widget?
<wgrant> There's quite a few of them.
<intellectronica> BUGabundo: care to file a bug? i think there's some work remaining to be done on the new bug duping ui
<BUGabundo> ajax yes
<BUGabundo> bug 340222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340222 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340222
<BUGabundo> is master
<wgrant> mpt: Normal people just get a TimeoutError instead of a super-traceback.
<BUGabundo> I dupe https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/262536
<BUGabundo> to it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262536 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 340222)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340222 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> witch already had a dupe bug
<anilg> A question on packages in a project: nexenta (which is a distribution with ported ubuntu packages). When a user reports a bug, he cant seem to select a package.. the following is added to the report : "the original reporter indicated the bug was in package x; however, that package was not published in Nexenta Operating System."
<wgrant> I presume it's a bug that it gets into infinite recursion because it lets it dupe itself to a dupe of itself.
<BUGabundo> the 3rd dupe did not get changed
<BUGabundo> I did it manually
<wgrant> Which is probably only allowed by BUGabundo's bug.
<anilg> How do i publish a package to a project?
<wgrant> Which makes me fear that the logic to forbid dupe nesting was in the browser view, not the DB.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> let me check satging
<BUGabundo> for infintive loop
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Staging is a week old.
<BUGabundo> but it would be nice to have a tree of bugs
<BUGabundo> not every bug is a dupe of master bug
<wgrant> That would be ugly.
<BUGabundo> nested bugs? why?
<BUGabundo> it can make sense
<wgrant> Confusing!
<BUGabundo> in some corner cases
<BUGabundo> not all of couse
<BUGabundo> so now, are 3rd level bugs been stored as bug of one?
<BUGabundo> original bug or new master?
<wgrant> There isn't meant to be such a thing as a 3rd level bug, AFAICT.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so no nested bugs
<BUGabundo> wgrant: should I file a bug on the ajax thingy ?
<wgrant> Bad Bugs team is bad.
<BUGabundo> and isn't stagging supposed to be trunk?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Yes. And that they're doing validation in the wrong place.
<BUGabundo> back in a sec
<Ursinha> BUGabundo: it's frozen for testing of a specific thing
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Apparently it was held back for translations testing.
<BUGabundo> ok
<intellectronica> wgrant: pardon?
<BUGabundo> file again what?
<wgrant> intellectronica: The validation for not creating a dupe of a dupe is in the browser view.
<BUGabundo> launchpad? soyeus? malone?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: malone
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes, i realise. please file a bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/347246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347246 in malone "ajax dups allow to set a bug (with dupes) to new master without moving duped bugs" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> now I see stuff like:
<BUGabundo> "(This bug has 1 duplicate) Duplicate of bug #340222"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340222 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340222
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> on bug 262536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262536 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 340222)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262536
<mpt> BUGabundo, wgrant: Allowing a tree of duplicates allows a Chinese-whispers-type situation
<BUGabundo> ah???
<BUGabundo> bug 78596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<wgrant> mpt: Is that why automated dupe-moving hasn't been implemented?
<mpt> BUGabundo, where A is a duplicate of B, and B is sort of a duplicate of C, and C is pretty much a duplicate of D, but fixing D wouldn't fix A at all
<mpt> wgrant, no, I don't think that's the reason
<wgrant> mpt: Surely the same applies, though?
<mpt> hm, maybe
<wgrant> It's just the same, except more destructive.
<mpt> With dupe-moving you could show "and these ones will be marked as a duplicate too"
<wgrant> So it's even harder to work out what's what.
<BUGabundo> the current situation is nice
<BUGabundo> we just need an option asking if we want to move the dupe to MASTER
<BUGabundo> or let it be a sub dup (nested)
<BUGabundo> IF LP as this model view, of course
<wgrant> Having both is crazy, I think
<BUGabundo> which looking at current state, it handle it
<BUGabundo> as I said, on some cases nested bugs are fne
<BUGabundo> *fine
<BUGabundo> not all of course... some times its just a question of moving the dupes to master
<BUGabundo> so that's the bug above I posted
 * wgrant just marked a bug as a dupe of bug #432423423
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 432423423 could not be found
<BUGabundo> lol
 * wgrant files that bug too.
<mpt> Huh, I can now mark a bug as a duplicate that already has duplicates
<mpt> That used to be prevented, in the database
<wgrant> mpt: That's what we were just discussing.
<wgrant> mpt: It's also the cause of your supertraceback.
<mpt> well, it could be, but not necessarily
<mpt> It would be sufficient but not necessary
<wgrant> It is. That's an infinite loop trying to work out the subscribers of an infinitely recursive dupe set.
<wgrant> Ah.
 * BUGabundo offers a cup of coffee to mpt
 * mpt converts it to hot chocolate and thanks BUGabundo 
<BUGabundo> sugar?
<BUGabundo> mpt see my bug links!
<mpt> Two, please.
<mpt> You could have a "no cycles" rule without having a "no-chains" rule
<BUGabundo> should make sense now that you know what I was talking about
<wgrant> mpt: True.
<mpt> I was under the apparently wrong impression that we had both, just to be on the paranoid side.
<wgrant> Well, there is already a no cycles rule. It'll crash.
<BUGabundo>  bug 347246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347246 in malone "ajax dups allow to set a bug (with dupes) to new master without moving duped bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347246
<mpt> haha
<BUGabundo> bug 347246 and its dupes , now that it is duped of 340222
<BUGabundo> ohhh it got fixed!!!
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Fix it back!
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> now I can't demostrate it anymore
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> lunch
<noodles775> wgrant: hey, you mentioned above that you marked a bug as a dup of 432423423?
<noodles775> I can't reproduce that (get the standard '432423423 is not a valid bug number or nick')
<noodles775> When you get a chance, let me know the steps-to-reproduce...
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> did I miss anything on the nested bugs?
<noodles775> BUGabundo: Nope, not here... I've added a comment on the bug though...
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> let me process lunch's bug mail
<stas``> hi, me back, with the same openid questions
<stas``> as I can see launchpad openid offers teams informations through it's api
<stas``> what are the request fileds I have to send
<stas``> to get the teams informations?
<BUGabundo> ok new bug with dupe ajax
<BUGabundo> wgrant: around?
<BUGabundo> when apport files the bug, the user gets lots of bubles on the top page... pulling the rest of the bug header down
<BUGabundo> but the ajax for dups stays on the top block, and can get hidden
<BUGabundo> should I file a bug for this?
<noodles775> BUGabundo: it's here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/347212
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347212 in malone ""Mark bug report as a duplicate" appears partly off-screen" [Low,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> some one beat me to it! eheh
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> hey flacoste welcome
<mpt> sorry, BUGabundo :-)
<mpt> actually, your problem might be a bit different
<mpt> Yours is about vertical placement, whereas mine is about horizontal
<noodles775> mpt: it's the same though... it calculates to place itself in the centre of the screen,
<noodles775> But as you noted, it does so only when the page loads...
<noodles775> So I'm modifying it to re-calculate whenever it shows...
<mpt> noodles775, why would that be affected by multiple attachment notifications?
<mpt> Is it being vertically placed with respect to the actual "Mark as duplicate" link, or something like that?
<noodles775> mpt: no shouldn't be... it just asks the yahoo library to place it in the centre of the screen.
<mpt> oh, awesome, I found a bug in YUI? :-)
<noodles775> mpt: perhaps... I'll let you know when I repro it here...
<geser> cprov, bigjools: any idea why the upload of bittorrent debs failed? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24246611/upload_916219_log.txt
<bigjools> geser: known bug, it's being fixed by cprov
<geser> I see the build marked as "upload failed" but the packages are also published
<geser> ok, thx
<bigjools> the new buildd manager has a problem unfortunately
<bigjools> geser: it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/347194 if you want to track it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347194 in soyuz "IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"" [High,In progress]
<lamalex> Is there a way to block a user from filing bugs on your bug tracker? We've got a user trolling us in irc and filing the same bug report, asking questions, etc.
<intellectronica> lamalex: if the user is genuinely creating trouble we'll ban them from LP
<intellectronica> lamalex: b.t.w did you figure the problem with your rejected bugmail eventually?
<lamalex> intellectronica: not yet, I've been a little bit busy and haven't had time to mess with it
<intellectronica> lamalex: likewise
<lamalex> hmm.. I'm not sure he's bad enough for a full LP ban.. it's a shame you don't do per-project bans
<lamalex> He's pissing /us/ off quite a bit
<intellectronica> lamalex: well, if the user is behaving in an unacceptable way on one project and you can't resolve that by talking to her, you'd be doing other projects a favour
<kiko> lamalex, who is it? I can intervene if you think it's necessary
<lamalex> is it possible for you guys to easily review someones activity on LP and decide if I'm just very easily annoyed, or if he's legitimately a problem?
<kiko> lamalex, yes, just give me URLs and I'll be able to say so
<lamalex> ah, i meant automagically
<lamalex> I'll have to dig around for his bug reports and stuff
<lamalex> which I can't do at this moment. I'll collect my materials and bring you guys stuff some time later this week
<stas``> any launchpad drupal developer here?
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> is there somewhere an information about bug trackers, which can use LP as an upstream bug tracker?
<flacoste> stas``: hi, what are you looking for?
<stas``> flacoste, hi,
<stas``> I'm trying to authentificate an application
<stas``> using lp's openid
<stas``> and I found that it is not possible to use it as an account details provider
<flacoste> kwah: do you mean two-way syncing, or mirroring in LP from the upstream tracker?
<stas``> until I get registered my host
<stas``> but I found the drupal's openid-teams
<stas``> module
<flacoste> stas``: right, you need to file a question on Launchpad requesting we send account details to your host
<stas``> and I wonder how do they extract information from lp without being host verified
<flacoste> stas``: they are
<stas``> flacoste, I already asked a question of that kind
<stas``> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/65030
<stas``> is there any api I can use for both, authentification and account details deliveries
<stas``> I know about python implementation, but nothing in php
<flacoste> stas``: openid takes care of both
<flacoste> no?
<flacoste> stas``: what info do you need? displayname? email address?
<stas``> flacoste, according to specifications
<stas``> it wont deliver informations like membership or team informations
<flacoste> we don't deliver that
<flacoste> you can ask for membership in a team
<flacoste> but not the list of team the user is a member of
<kwah> flacoste, I mean be able to use bug-watch kind of functionality
<kwah> and usage of LP as an upstream bug-tracker
<stas``> flacoste, how then the drupal openid-teams gets information about logged in user teams
<flacoste> kwah: i don't know if we have a list somewhere, but I know we support Trac, bugzilla, debin
<flacoste> debian
<flacoste> kwah: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage
<ronny> gmb: sup?
<fta> i don't know how the ppa size is computed but i keep hitting a limit: "Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (5981.00 of 5120.00 MiB)"
<stas``> flacoste, any chance to get sone a launchpad library implementation in php?
<flacoste> stas``: it's not in our plans, but it is available through HTTP
<flacoste> stas``: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<fta> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386  anyone?
<flacoste> fta: did you see herb latest reply?
<kwah> flacoste, hm, as I understood the page above mentions exactly the opposite to what I am looking for
<flacoste> kwah: what are you looking for?
<kwah> the idea is to have a bug-tracker in which we may track bugs in launchpad
<fta> flacoste, just added an answer
<kwah> so, LP is the upstream in case we are no think of
<kwah> *now think of
<flacoste> kwah: in that scenario only bugzilla and trac are supported
<flacoste> kwah: that's two-way syncing
<kwah> flacoste, "Plugin for two-way comms" ?
<flacoste> yes
<kwah> thanks
<LarstiQ> kwah: how about bts-link?
<kwah> LarstiQ, sorry, have no clue what is that
<LarstiQ> kwah: hmm, I thought it worked with more than just debbugs, but: http://bts-link.alioth.debian.org/
<kwah> thanks, but it like is indeed just for debbugs
<kwah> so, the biggest hope now is open sourced LP ?
<flacoste> biggest hope for?
<kwah> the thing is, that for very limited functionality like only track the status of the bug in LP but locally it also will be kinda overkill
<kwah> may be I do not explain correctly...
<kwah> we have an idea to run a bug-tracker system for local developers
<kwah> in native language
<kwah> to involve more people
<kwah> and want to submit confirmed bugs to upstream bug-trackers
<kwah> for ubuntu it means LP
<kwah> and of course, want some bug-watch functionality in the local bug-tracking system
<LarstiQ> kwah: so the bugs in your system will not be readable for upstream, per se?
<kwah> yep
<kwah> one-way
<LarstiQ> ok, then reversing the link doesn't help much
<kwah> only once, that were confirmed and resubmitted upstream
<kwah> this is the whole idea
<kwah> involve people who do not speak English
<kwah> so bug-watch on LP submitted bugs is the only really need thing
<kwah> alas there is really good translation engine somewhere, which should be based on AI, I presume :D
<LarstiQ> feh AI
<LarstiQ> kwah: I see the problem
<LarstiQ> kwah: so do you have a bugtracking system already, or looking for options?
<kwah> looking for options
<kwah> LarstiQ, My guess, that what we are looking for is a kind unexplored use-case...
<kwah> No-one has the answer so far :(
<LarstiQ> kwah: how many resources do you have?
<LarstiQ> kwah: writing something for, say, redmine shouldn't be too hard with the API and bts-link out there
<kwah> LarstiQ, hm... I am only explorer, this is to technical for me. I may ask proper people to contact someone for further discussion...
<LarstiQ> kwah: sure
<CameronShorter_> Hi, I'm despot of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis and am attempting to move UbuntuGIS from an Open to a Closed project, and in the process, I want to remove members who are not actively involved (and suggest they move to our external email list). But I can't work out how to remove imembers.
<kwah> But I heard that they were having an idea about Mantis and possible improvement of the last...
<maxb> CameronShorter_: What if you go to the "Show all members" link on your team page?
<kwah> and at the page mentioned above mantis has some work scheduled
<maxb> And edit the member's membership (little pencil on a yellow disc)
<kwah> LarstiQ, anyway, may someone ping you on this channel or it is better to contact by other means?
<LarstiQ> kwah: I'm just a user, not a lp person. I'm fine with discussing it though (and indeed prefer irc in channel)
<thumper> morning
<kwah> LarstiQ, ok, thanks
<CameronShorter_> maxb, "Show all members" doesn't seem to have any "remove" option.
<maxb> What about "Edit", then "Deactivate" ?
<CameronShorter_> I'll check ...
<maxb> I'm not actually an admin of any teams that contain anyone other than me, so I'm guessing based on what launchpad offers I can do to my own membership :-)
<CameronShorter_> maxb, thanks, that seems to work. (I didnt' notice the yellow pen before).
<maxb> Many people don't :-)
<fta> flacoste, what is the status of https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/62386 now? can I resend what has been rejected?
<flacoste> fta: did you delete the problematic packages?
<flacoste> fta: if yes, i suppose that you can upload again
<fta> there's no problematic package, it's expected
<flacoste> fta: right, sorry, i misread your reply
<flacoste> fta: ok,you should now have 10G
<flacoste> fta: but at 400M the dbg package, that will eat up fast
<flacoste> fta: so make sure to obsolete older ones fast also
<fta> 400M ??
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 105909114 2009-03-23 15:42 /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser-dbg_2.0.171.0~svn20090322r12268-0ubuntu1~ucd2_amd64.deb
<fta> that's 105M
<fta> oh, -testsuite
<fta> hmm
<fta> there are a lot of binaries in there
<fta> "obsolete older ones fast"? what do you mean?
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fuks> yo
<fuks> is possible to host debian repo on launchpad ?
<fuks> like ubuntu repo i host now
<fuks> because i dont know any site to host own debian repo :(
<maxb> fuks: No, it isn't.
<maxb> (Any webserver can *host* a Debian repo, though. The tricky bit is building the packages across multiple architectures)
#launchpad 2009-03-24
<duffyd> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> duffyd: hi
<duffyd> jamesh: hi did you get my email?
<jamesh> duffyd: just looking at it now.
<duffyd> jamesh: sweet
<jamesh> so, is there any difference to the set of private keys available locally and on your production system?
<jamesh> and do the gpg.conf files differ?
<duffyd> both of those tests are run on the same system
<duffyd> and same data
<jamesh> but with one of them it looks like you're failing to decrypt
<duffyd> yeah, that's what's confusing
<duffyd> I copied exactly the same data into the test suite
<jamesh> are you installing the private keys as part of your test suite?
<duffyd> I am if they aren't there
<duffyd> but the same code is being run in both cases
<duffyd> I've deleted the keys and rerun it too with no joy
<jamesh> do you have GPG_AGENT_INFO set in one case but not the other?
<duffyd> not that I know of - what's that?
<jamesh> gpg-agent is a daemon used to unlock private keys
<jamesh> so you don't need to enter your passphrase over and over
<jamesh> the gpgme library automatically passes --use-agent to gpg if that environment variable is set
<duffyd> oh ic
<duffyd> the server and all tests are run with sudo so that would be in the root env?
<jamesh> that would lose your env, yes.
<duffyd> sorry?
<jamesh> sudo will not inherit the environment of the calling process
<duffyd> oh ic
<duffyd> jamesh: so iow the GPG_AGENT_INFO wouldn't be the cause of the problem?
<jamesh> duffyd: I guess it might be worth trying to run "gpg --decrypt" in an environment as close as you can to your testing and production environments and observe any differences.
<duffyd> jamesh: so perhaps with 'sudo' then I guess?
<jamesh> duffyd: "sudo -s" will give you a shell, which might make it easier to see what is going on
<duffyd> ok cool
<duffyd> ta!
<duffyd> I'm thinking the user it's running under must be the issue
<duffyd> I think I may've run the tests under 'root' and the zope server under 'sudo'
<duffyd> with my limited indepth knowledge of linux I thought this was the same thing
<duffyd> ?
<duffyd> jamesh: they are different right?
<jamesh> duffyd: depends on what arguments you pass to sudo.
<duffyd> just: sudo process
<duffyd> we have something called 'supervisor' that runs them up in production
<duffyd> and I think it is just started via sudo process too
<jamesh> duffyd: without extra arguments, sudo leaves $HOME as is, but will set it to the target user if passed -H
<jamesh> and $HOME will affect what configuration gpg will see
<duffyd> jamesh: k
<duffyd> ahhhh
<duffyd> thanks!
<jamesh> (assuming you aren't explicitly setting a different config directory)
<duffyd> I wouldn't think so
<duffyd> I might try that
<duffyd> and see if it fixes things
<seiflotfy1> hi guys
<seiflotfy1> is launchpad freaking out
<seiflotfy1> i cant push my latest commits
<seiflotfy1> :(
<spm> seiflotfy1: wfm, and no server issues I can see. what's the error you're getting?
<fuks> maxb: I dont have root on any hosting, so I cant make debian repo
<wgrant> fuks: One doesn't need root for that.
<fuks> wgrant: how do that?
<fuks> how make debian and ubuntu repo on www?
<spm> fuks: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=howto+make+ubuntu+repo&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enAU279AU279&ie=UTF-8
<fuks> and everywhere is about install sth
<fuks> but i dont have access to install on www
<fuks> there is not sth like launchpad for debian ?X_x
<fuks> is impossible..
<spm> fuks: I'm not sure I follow your problem here? Do you have access to a/any www host to put files on for others to download?
<fuks> yes
<fuks> but on google is info about install packages for make index etc
<fuks> and i cant install any packages
<fuks> whatever www server stay on slackware..
<spm> so do those steps on a local machine and copy the results up. I'd be highly surprised if any of those indexing tools are host specific.
<duffyd> jamesh: running sudo with -H didn't fix the issue :(
<duffyd> ugh
<squidly> I have a myopenid that I would like to use to be able to login. Is that possible with launchpad?
<Ampelbein> squidly: currently not, i think. lp only serves as a openID-provider
<Ampelbein> squidly: see https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID?action=show&redirect=OpenID
<squidly> Ampelbein: thanks
<squidly> looking that over
<squidly> any thoughs on letting people login with openid?
<Ampelbein> i'm not a canonical/launchpad-official so i can't say anything about that
<squidly> okies.
<squidly> I use openid on most of my other sites that would be awesome
<spiv> squidly: there's a bug open about that, I believe it's being worked on
<spiv> squidly: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/210943
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 210943 in launchpad-foundations "be an openid consumer (not provider)" [High,Triaged]
<calc> any admins around that can check something for me
<calc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport <- that says OOo has 36 non-triaged bugs, but it only shows 35 to me
<calc> what is the extra bug... a bug itself?
<calc> kees with security access couldn't see it either
<squidly> spiv: thanks
<squidly> they say its on the like for 3.0
<spm> calc: '36 non-triaged bugs' - is that the column under the delta symbol between triaged|%|delta|Upstream ?
<spm> calc: I ask, as when I click on that particular link off, I see 38 bugs. 3 locked. They apepar to be appport crash reports at title glance.
<wgrant> Possibly only the apport bot and reporter can see them.
<wgrant> Is thar page's data cached?
<spm> the upstreamreport? possibly, but unknown to me. not by squid - per-se tho.
<calc> spm: ah ok, yea it shows 36 as the delta to me
<calc> spm: but when i click on it only shows me 35
<spm> calc: hmm. that would work. I get 38, but 3 are locked - all are appport crashes.
<calc> spm: so it seems that if you see 38 then one is probably still missing or it showing one of those 3
<spm> no idea why 35 tho.
<spm> err 36.
<calc> spm: well if you don't see it doesn't exist, right? so nothing for me to worry about, might be a display bug of some sort though
<spm> calc: I suspect that the upstream report is cached - as per wgrant's suggestion. is generated maybe a few times a day. 2 of those reports are very recent. 23-3 as in.
<calc> spm: are the 3 old bugs or just ones that haven't had a chance to be retraced yet
<spm> 1 old, 2 new.
<wgrant> spm: That's what I thought.
<calc> spm: ah ok i see
<wgrant> It looks *very* expensive to calculate.
 * spm refrains from asking what on LP isn't expensive to calculate ;-)
<wgrant> spm: Are two of those crashes newish?
<calc> when i make changes to bugs it seems to update fairly quickly so maybe its a combination of cached data and updated data of some sort
<spm> wgrant: yes. 23/3 - UTC as in
<wgrant> spm: Oh, I thought you meant reports of runnings of the update script. But I misread.
<calc> maybe the old bug then makes it 36
<spm>  22 Mar 09 19:30 - hmm maybe not that newish.
<wgrant> Hrm.
<spm> calc: that would be my assumption, yes.
 * wgrant would check the source, but...
<spm> hahahaha
<wgrant> Only 4 months!
<jml> that reminds me
 * wgrant wonders what about.
<ajmitch> probably 'cleaning' his code
<jml> ajmitch: my code is perfect!
<ajmitch> and your comments never exhibit any frustration or distaste :)
<jml> actually it reminds me about documenting some of the work I've been doing.
<jml> ajmitch: I don't know what you're talking about. I'm the very soul of patience.
<spm> jml: fair warning. I have copied that line; and will retain it for playback at a time/place of my choosing. :-P
<mwhudson> :)
<jml> drats. this is going to make it much harder to ask mwhudson about that review :)
<mwhudson> it's coming on
<jml> ta
 * jml gets supplies and starts the first of a series of UI branches.
<wgrant> Which UI is being attacked now?
<wgrant> Source package branches, or merge proposals?
<jml> package branches.
<maco> Ampelbein just pointed out that on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins my email address is linking to ~maco-m when if you look at the email address it should be ~maco.m is misparsing punctuation in email addresses a known thing?
<wgrant> maco: You have multiple accounts.
<wgrant> maco: Merge maco-m into your maco.m.
<maco> heh thats what he said
<maco> i dont know how i got >1 account though
<wgrant> Because you uploaded the package as maco.m@ubuntu.com, and didn't have that address associated with ~maco.m.
<wgrant> So it created ~maco-m by mangling the user part of the email address, as it needed a user to link to.
<maco> oh
<maco> Ampelbein: ok you win
<Ampelbein> hah
<wgrant> Why does LP not tell me that a scan of a branch is scheduled?
<wgrant> It knows, because it is able to tell me there are no revisions once I push, whereas before the push finishes it tells me that it hasn't been pushed to.
<wgrant> It will then show the real revisions a couple of minutes later.
<mwhudson> wgrant: because we're slack and haven't fixed that bug yet
<mwhudson> (it's reported already i think)
 * spm has dibs on codebrowse getting fixed first, btw. ;-)
<wgrant> Heh.
<mwhudson> anyway, most of the proper fix is to remove the delay as much as we can
<wgrant> mwhudson: Is the delay because it's slow, or just because it's infrequent?
<mwhudson> wgrant: these days, mostly infrequent
<wgrant> Good.
<mwhudson> i mean, it shouldn't be that long
<mwhudson> up to a minute for the puller, then another minute for the scanner to run
<spm> really needs some sort of db trigger like device/MQ etc vs cronjobs.
<mwhudson> but double handling is stupid and we shouldn't do it
<spm> that too
<wgrant> Soyuz dispatches builds within seconds.
<mwhudson> spm: i don't think we need anything that exciting, really
<spm> mwhudson: "everest syndrome" not withstanding?
<mwhudson> spm: what's that?
<spm> because it's there, and you can.
<spm> ie why climb everest. because it's there, and I can
<jml> we shouldn't bother with any delay at all for hosting or imported branches though.
<jml> but codebrowse & package branches first!
<wgrant> Poor codebrowse.
<mwhudson> spm: i try not to fall for that one :)
<wgrant> noodles775: The false dupe marking was bug #347258.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347258 in malone "Retrying failed AJAX dupe marking appears to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347258
<noodles775> Thanks wgrant... will look into it now...
<dominiks> hello, is there any way to turn off locations (on map) on team pages please? it's real pain to wait for 800 flags sometimes :)
<wgrant> dominiks: It looks like the next version of Launchpad (to be released in a week) only shows a subset of large teams unless you ask for the whole lot.
<dominiks> wgrant: thanks for info.. that'll be fine
<wgrant> noodles775: That was a nice quick fix!
<noodles775> wgrant: :), yep, but one of many little display issues :/
<wgrant> noodles775: JS has that effect on things :(
<noodles775> yep.
<bigjools> JS is evil
<Spads> sudo apt-get install mozilla-noscript
<bigjools> it's amazing how many sites completely fail with JS disabled
<Spads> I'm more impressed with how many fail gracefully
<bigjools> there are some? :)
<wgrant> JS makes everything painful :(
<bigjools> still, we could be writing Flash
<wgrant> bigjools: I somehow suspect that Launchpad's market share would cease to exist.
<wgrant> Fairly rapidly.
<bigjools> :)
<wgrant> At least Flash works fairly similarly throughout the browsers it supports, however.
<intellectronica> wgrant: it makes the development process painful, but ideally the end result should be a lot nicer to use. if not then the whole exercise if pointless
<wgrant> intellectronica: But it rarely works out well.
<bigjools> rarely?
<wgrant> Although Launchpad's is a good application - it just needs the bugs ironed out.
<tumbleweed> my debian boxs' bzr just upgraded to 1.13 - it now appears to use a https transport by default when talking to launchpad
<tumbleweed> can I persuade it not to?
<bigjools> what's in your ~/.bazaar/locations.conf ?
<bigjools> the public_branch should be bzr+ssh:// ...
<tumbleweed> bigjools: lp:
<bigjools> tumbleweed: I use bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<tumbleweed> bigjools: ok, yes I can do bzr+ssh
<tumbleweed> bigjools: but then I can never use the lp:foo shortcut
<bigjools> I use that and it works fine
<bigjools> lp: maps to bzr+ssh
<tumbleweed> bigjools: I don't think it does any more
<tumbleweed> it apporas to be talking to 91.189.90.218:443
<tumbleweed> and unfortuantly I'm sitting behind a traffic shaper that doesn't like https very much
<bigjools> hmm
<bigjools> no idea then, sorry
<bigjools> abentley or rockstar can help later when they are around
<tumbleweed> in most cases, https is likely to work than ssh
<tumbleweed> however this university's IT department sucks
<tumbleweed> s/is/is more/
<wgrant> That's it talking to the XML-RPC lp: resolver, I suspect.
<wgrant> Your traffic shaper is broken.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: damn straight
<wgrant> (bzr's Launchpad plugin will talk to Launchpad's web servers to work out which URL an lp: URL maps to, and Launchpad redirects HTTP to HTTPS)
<tumbleweed> wgrant: ah, so that's what's going on
<tumbleweed> thanks
 * mpt gets all excited about bug 347756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347756 in launchpad-bazaar "Enable Code tab for distro source package page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347756
<Ursinha> à/4
<Ursinha> err sorry
<mpt> and bug 347762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347762 in launchpad-bazaar "Enable Code tab for distribution page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347762
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<fab2> gmb: are you here?
<vadi3> small funny of the day: "Bug,  I'd like to add you to my professional network on LinkedIn.  - Tim"
<vadi3> (explanation: "Clicked the wrong button on linkedin, and it blasted my entire contact list with an invite. Whoops.")
<mrooney> So, I can change the series that a milestone is for on staging, but not on edge? How might I actually make that change?
<mwhudson> mrooney: i guess you'll have to wait for the rollout in a week and a bit
<mrooney> mwhudson: okay, can asking a question on launchpad get someone to manually change it? It has tons of things assigned to it but is in the wrong series unfortunately
<mwhudson> mrooney: um, probably
<mwhudson> mthaddon?
<wgrant> Hmmm, one day's notice of downtime? That's not too good.
<RAOF> Is it possible to link a bug in an Ubuntu package to an already existing upstream bug where upstream uses launchpad?
<kiko> RAOF, funny you should mention that -- not really. you need to duplicate and then add a task to the dupe.
<kiko> it's annoying, isn't it?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Do you have the bug # for that handy, or should I be less lazy :)
<mrooney> kiko, RAOF: yeah I have thought about that too, but if you didn't dupe and then add the task, you would have two tasks with different bug reports in the same report, it would be potentially confusing
<mrooney> though it would be nice to treat it as upstream instead of just a different task
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> That's what I hoped to do.
 * wgrant looks for a Merge button.
<wgrant> Or the dupe marking should ask if you want to copy any of the tasks over.
<mrooney> wgrant: yes that would be nice!
<mrooney> checkboxes for each?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Or maybe it could copy all valid ones over to make things easier.
<wgrant> But cloning invalid ones doesn't seem like a good idea.
<mrooney> well sometimes you want them, so people can at least search and find the bug if they know what they are diong
<mrooney> perhaps ask, checking all the valid ones by default, so you can blindly click and get decent results
<kiko> RAOF, I think that bug is actually filed. the right thing to do is to have a "merge bugs" command for that sort of situation I think.
<kiko> maybe merging is duping done right
<kiko> I'm not 100% sure yet
<wgrant> Debian's implementation of merging confuses me.
<mrooney> I would pretty happily settle for something that auto-duped and copied over the tasks. It seems like you still want to capture that +1 duplicate in your counts
<fta> gasp, this is becoming crazy... "PPA exceeded its size limit (11234.00 of 10240.00 MiB)"
<LarstiQ> fta: weren't you on 5G yesterday?
<EtienneG_home> hey guys
<fta> LarstiQ, well... 1->3->7->3->5->10
<EtienneG_home> knowing a Debian bug number, is it possible to find out if there is an Ubuntu bug linked to it ...?
<kiko> EtienneG_home, yes, there is, but it's weird.
<EtienneG_home> kiko, I don't mind weird.  I am weird.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs/464328
<EtienneG_home> kiko, cool
<kiko> it's a hidden feature
<EtienneG_home> and a very useful one indeed
<fta> LarstiQ, there are huge -dbg packages in this ppa but apparently, i'm over quota because of the previous versions piling up.. http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/
<rickspencer3> how would I search for a list of bug targets using launchpad lib?
<rickspencer3> such that I could then allow a user to choose a target and search for bugs on that target?
<kiko> rickspencer3, it's basically a /projects search
<wgrant> rickspencer3: You'd need to manually list all of the Projects, then their ProjectSeries, then all of the Distributions, then all of their DistroSeries, then the Distribution's DistributionSourcePackages, then all of the DistroSeries' DistributionSeriesSourcePackages.
<kiko> rickspencer3, unfortunately I don't think there's a way to query for all 3 at once
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<kiko> oh, by bug target do you also mean packages?
<rickspencer3> well, if I know the distro?
<rickspencer3> kiko: yes, I mean packages
<kiko> wgrant, one day I'm gonna revoke your license to our source code <wink>
<kiko> rickspencer3, oh. is there an API to query for packages in Ubuntu, wgrant, cprov?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> There isn't.
<wgrant> Unless you get the publishing records and work from there.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<kiko> sounds like a pretty glaring omission -- it is very easy to figure that out
<kiko> is there a bug filed?
<wgrant> kiko: Heh.
<wgrant> 4 months!
<wgrant> I haven't seen one.
<kiko> rickspencer3, if you file a bug and take it to julian he may have some favors to swap it for ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> I'm all for that
<rickspencer3> so I'm totally SOL on this one?
<wgrant> You could getPublishedSources on the Ubuntu PRIMARY archive.
<wgrant> But that would be terribly, terribly slow and inefficient.
<cprov> wgrant: is it ?
<wgrant> cprov: What? Inefficient?
<rickspencer3> that would generate a list of all packages, more or less?
<wgrant> A list of all versions of all packages in all distroseries.
<wgrant> Which is likely to be an awful lot.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, you can pass status and series
<rickspencer3> can I do launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"].getPublishedSources?
<wgrant> cprov: If you don't want all of the source packages in the distro, sure.
<wgrant> I guess that could work for rickspencer3.
<wgrant> rickspencer3: launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].archives[0].getPublishedSources
<rickspencer3> I just want the packages in ubuntu
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> if it takes too long, I
<wgrant> Is there a proper way to get the right archive, cprov?
<cprov> ubuntu.main_archive.getPublishedSources()
<rickspencer3> 'll save the results :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> cprov: I was looking for primary_archive :(
<rickspencer3> launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources()
<rickspencer3> ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> cprov suggested getPublishedSources(distroseries=launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].getDevelopmentSeries(), status='Published')
<wgrant> s/distroseries/distro_series/
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> I'll try that
<cprov> rickspencer3: pass "source_name='foo' " and it will return any source published matching 'foo*', since 'exact_match' defaults to False.
<rickspencer3> where source_name is a substring of the package name?
<cprov> rickspencer3:  try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/137040/
<cprov> rickspencer3: yes, the source_name is treated as substring (LIKE '%$substr%') when exact_match is omitted (or False)
<rickspencer3> so in this way, I can allow a user to search for packages, right?
<cprov> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> like, if you wanted to find all bug tasks associated with notify-osd, and the user search for "osd"
<rickspencer3> I pass that as the source_name, then allow them to pick the package from a list of results
<rickspencer3> this is exactly what I needed!
<cprov> rickspencer3: cool!
 * rickspencer3 trying it now
<rickspencer3> cprov: wgrant: worked perfectly!
<rickspencer3> thanks a million
<cprov> rickspencer3: you are welcome!
<rickspencer3> kiko: it looks like my scenario is supported, just hard to grock from the docs
<wgrant> It also breaks if you want to know about packages that don't exist any more.
<cprov> wgrant: for this case he could play with the status argument.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: cprov: thanks
<rickspencer3> I am now getting back the source_package_publishing_history that I want
<rickspencer3> but can't figure out how to get the bug_tasks for the package associated with it
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<kiko> rickspencer3, I think you need a distribution_source_packaging object
<kiko> bugtasks are linked to DSPs
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> I want to go: distribution -> package -> bugs for that package
<cprov> rickspencer3: ubuntu.getSourcePackage($name)
<cprov> rickspencer3: that's annoying, you can't jump directly from a source_pub to a distribution_source
<rickspencer3> thanks
 * rickspencer3 tries
<cprov> rickspencer3: ubuntu.getSourcePackage(source_pub.source_package_name)
<cprov> rickspencer3: please file a bug requesting the implementation of source_package_publishing_history.getSourcePackage() (or similar)
 * cprov goes out for food.
<rickspencer3> will do
<rickspencer3> thanks again!
<rickspencer3> kiko: cprov-afk: wgrant: thanks guys! I'm getting back the data I wanted now
<rickspencer3> I'll log that bug asking for a direct route tomorrow
<rickspencer3> g'night!
<wgrant> cprov-afk: What chance do I have of getting an argument added to IArchive.getPublishedSources() to give me all records updated since some time, rather than just those published since that time?
<wgrant> That should let me watch all changes to the series, shouldn't it?
<wgrant> (I need to keep track of what's superseded and what's not for reporting useful status on archive rebuilds)
<kiko> wgrant, doesn't sound very hard
<wgrant> kiko: I guess just take the max of all of the status dates.
<wgrant> Since AFAICT the only fields that change are the status and the dates, and a status change triggers one of the dates to be changed.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: overrides are new records, do you know that, right ?
<cprov-afk> wgrant: pubshing records are only updated when they are superseded (a new one will be created), deleted or removed from the repo.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: I know. That was my point.
#launchpad 2009-03-25
<wgrant> Nothing else in them changes.
<wgrant> So the status change dates cover all changes.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: there are multiple timestamps fields, it's doesn't sound easy
<wgrant> I could just look at the recently published records and implement the domination logic myself, but that doesn't catch deletions and seems stupid.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: $givendate < MAX(datecreated, datemadepending, datepublished, dateremoved, datesuperseded)
<wgrant> Hmmm. No datedeleted or dateobsoleted :(
<cprov-afk> wgrant: datemadepending is not exaclty what it looks, it's something like 'datemadependingremoval'
<wgrant> cprov-afk: I just noticed that in the API docs.
<wgrant> Does that cover all removal cases?
<cprov-afk> wgrant: the timestamp when the records entered in quarantine for removal
<cprov-afk> wgrant: the quarantine is 24 hours
<poolie> is there a command line tool yet where i can say "make bug X confirmed low?"
<cprov-afk> wgrant: which is the instant records in scheduleddeletiondate
<wgrant> cprov-afk: So the scheduled removal date is datemadepending + 24h?
<wgrant> Right.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: correct
<wgrant> cprov-afk: The web UI knows when a package was Deleted, and I can't see a field for that anywhere.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: datesuperseded is the instant when a record marked as DELETED was deleted
<wgrant> cprov-afk: So that covers all removal cases except OBSOLETE? Can I get an argument to filter based on that, then?
<cprov-afk> wgrant: obsolete is very rare, only happens when the series goes EOL.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: I know, so I don't really care about that.
<wgrant> I just care about Superseded and Deleted, and datesuperseded seems to cover them.
<RicardoPerez> hi. is launchpad down?
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: Works fine for me.
<RicardoPerez> oh, I'm trying to translate but I only receive Timeout error messages
 * wgrant doesn't use Translations.
<RicardoPerez> Now I can see the following message: "Please try again. Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<RicardoPerez> maybe there's a problem in Rosetta
<mthaddon> we're doing some work on translations which may affect performance there - I'll note that in the topic
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | DB work in progress which may affect performance on translations
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> my commits come up as Braden Walters if i am on my desktop and meoblast001 if i am on my laptop, how do i make it say meoblast001 on both?
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<poolie> hey why doesn't https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+me work?
<wgrant> poolie: Because you omitted the /people, I suspect.
<poolie> where?
<poolie> oh
<poolie> ok it does work but that's pretty weird
<wgrant> It's not that weir.d
<wgrant> I am a person.
<poolie> what could /+me mean if not the obvious?
<wgrant> Who knows.
<wgrant> A lot of people try /+me.
<wgrant> So it's probably a good idea.
<poolie> fwiw nobody tried it in the last day for which we have logs
<poolie> (disappointed)
<poolie> but, they probably do still try it
<poolie> and maybe i'm misreading the data
 * wgrant wonders if that's what lurks behind lpstats.c.c.
<poolie> no, it's the oops summary
<poolie> just a digestified version of the error log i guess
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> So all 404s generate OOPSes?
<wgrant> Convenient.
<buzzDrive> Does it exista package for mysql workbench?
<Peng_> Oh no...my web server was broken long enough that LP no longer mirrors my branches. Anyone wanna click "Try again" 48 times for me? ;-)
<Peng_> Oh, it had only given up on about half of them.
<Peng_> The fun thing is, now LP will be mirroring all of my branches at the exact same time of day again. :D
<fab2> gmb: are you here today?
<fab2> I still would like to migrate my porject from sourceforge to LP
<fab2> I was in contact with gmb for migrating the trackers, but it seems that he definitely forgot about that :(
<fab2> can someone else help me?
<intellectronica> fab2: maybe he's lunching. he should be around any minute
<intellectronica> fab2: have you filed a question with the details?
<gmb> intellectronica: Yes, he has.
<gmb> fab2: Hi. Bear with me a second here and I'll be right with you.
<fab2> gmb: ok!
<adiroiban> hm
<gmb> fab2: Sorry for the delay... I'm waiting for ec2 to pull its finger out and run a launchpad instance for you.
<fab2> ok
<fab2> gmb: do you have an idea of when this will be done?
<gmb> fab2: The ec2 machine has just come up now; I need to do some configuration and then the import, so probably another ~30 minutes.
<fab2> ah OK :)
<fab2> I stay in touch
<MTecknology> any chance a losa could peak in on question 61885
<kiko> MTecknology, why wasn't Tom's question answered? it was pretty clear what he needed to register it.
<kiko> "What display name and description do you want, and do you have a custom image you'd like to use? Also, do you need any additional fields passed to your site in addition to the openid URL (the user would be notified of these)?"
<kiko> if you don't give the information necessary, such requests can take forever ;)
<kfogel> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> kfogel, hi
<MTecknology> kiko: oh - perhaps I should have readit twice first... sorry
<kfogel> thekorn: what programs are you using the Launchpad API in?  (I'm trying to get an overview of how people are using it.)
<kfogel> thekorn: I assume since you contribute to launchpadlib itself that you're also writing code that *uses* the API, not just hacking on the API provider itself :-)
<thekorn> kfogel, apport, ubuntu-dev-tools and ilaunchpad-shell, and I hope to use the API in leonov (when I find the time to work on it)
<kfogel> thekorn: thanks
<thekorn> kfogel, and in a few scripts which are not public (yet)
<kfogel> thekorn: leonov development looks to be paused, is that accurate for now?
<thekorn> kfogel, that's correct, unfortunatly, but there is bug 336666 with some recent ideas/work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336666 in leonov "leonov reloaded!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336666
<kfogel> thekorn: *nod*  Hope you get time to pick it up again.  For this writeup, I'll leave out not-yet-public and not-currently-active projects.  Reading your bug, I see a reference to "python-launchpad-bugs" -- was that some kind of screenscraping library that's now superseded by launchpadlib?
<thekorn> kfogel, right, py-lp-bugs is a python package doing alot of screenscraping. It was written to access bugreports and used by tools like bughelper
<thekorn> and leonov in the past
<thekorn> many tools already switched over to lplib, or at least they plan to
<thekorn> but a few are still using py-lp-bugs
<thekorn> but the more JS stuff is added to launchpad, the more painfull screenscraping gets
<thekorn> so, it is a very good thing to have the API
<intellectronica> thekorn: we almost always maintain a non-js version in parallel
<intellectronica> but yes, ideally you shouldn't have to scrape at all
<kfogel> (hmmm, and launchpadlib is not threadsafe, I read in #336666?  there doesn't seem to be a bug filed on that...)
<kfogel> thekorn: ^^
<thekorn> kfogel, well I'm not sure if it is launchpadlib or httplib2/httplib, but right, I did not file a bugreport on it, can do later today
<kfogel> thekorn: thread-unsafeness would be a pretty big deal, I think, so thanks
<kfogel> We could use that report.
<thekorn> ok, have to run now, feel free to ping me again If there are some questions remain unanswered
<ripps> Can someone help me figure out why a PPA plugin pack won't build for intrepid/hardy, but builds perfectly jaunty. I've already taken into account different build-depends.
<ripps> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa
<ripps> I'm having trouble getting my gmpc-plugins backports to build in the gmpc-trunk ppa.
<blueyed> Hi, can you move a bug to another/a series?
<wgrant> blueyed: You can nominate it for a release.
<wgrant> If you want to move it from one to another, you have to Won't Fix the old one.
<blueyed> wgrant: I cannot see how I could do that with https://bugs.launchpad.net/b2evolution/+bug/348230
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 348230 in b2evolution "Clean resource bundles cache on upgrades" [Medium,Fix committed]
<wgrant> blueyed: '(Nominate for|Target to) release' just under the task table.
<blueyed> wgrant: thanks, it worked.
<wgrant> blueyed: I've no idea why that link isn't inside the relevant task.
<blueyed> wgrant: "inside the relevant task"?
<wgrant> blueyed: IMHO the link should be right after 'b2evolution' in the table.
<wgrant> Also, you forgot to transfer the milestone over.
<blueyed> thanks, wgrant. fixed.
<jelmer> mwhudson: ping
<mwhudson> jelmer: hola
<jelmer> mwhudson: Are there any plans to show custom revision properties in the Launchpad/loggerhead views?
<mwhudson> jelmer: only very vague ones
<jelmer> mwhudson: I'm in particular thinking of the bug metadata and foreign vcs properties
<mwhudson> jelmer: patches for loggerhead gratefully accepted :)
<jelmer> mwhudson: heh, ok
<MTecknology> !find gnome-power-cmd
<ubottu> File gnome-power-cmd found in gnome-power-manager
<ripps> Does anybody know why I get build freezes when backporting a jaunty build to intrepid/hardy. I've already taken build-deps into account.
<markvandenborre> I'm probably overlooking something really obvious
<markvandenborre> but how do I make someone an administrator in a launchpad team that I own?
<jpds> markvandenborre: Go to the members list, click the pencil at the end of the row, and mark them as admin.
<markvandenborre> jpds: sorry for asking about the obvious
<markvandenborre> I guess this is a sign that I'm getting a bit too sleepy
<markvandenborre> jpds: thx for your hint
<markvandenborre> 'night
<jpds> markvandenborre: Remember: the only stupid questions are the unasked ones.
<maxb> ripps: Well, your hardy build has a meaningful error message in its log
<mrooney> Is there an easy way to see the unpushed commits of a branch to the push branch?
<mrooney> I often forget if I have pushed my commits, and can't figure out how to tell besides pushing
<maxb> Try #bzr ?
<mrooney> Oh yes I always imagine bzr and launchpad as the same thing in my head :)
#launchpad 2009-03-26
<magcius> Is it possible to move projects from my junk branch to a new project?
<magcius> errr... move code
<spm> magcius: generally you'd just push again - well leastways, that's what I did when first experimenting
<mrooney> magcius: yeah just push it to the new place you want it, and then delete the old branch
<magcius> mrooney, oh, thanks.
<magcius> mrooney, I'm sucked into thinking that that would remove all the source history.
<magcius> DVCS is really awesome.
<mrooney> indeed :)
<ripps> maxb: The maintainer has updated the autogen.sh for the plugins, so any intltool erros should be fixed, but I still can't figure out why intrepid won't work. I've been told that it builds perfectly manually, but when in a build environment, automake freezes goes to 100% cpu and starts consuming large amounts of memory.
<maxb> ripps: interesting.... does it do it in anywhere other than the PPA?
<bedo_geek> hi, i am a student and i was doing a software engineering project and i wanted to register the project on launchpad but it may not be open source
 * wgrant points out that staging is still prehistoric.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs offline 16.00 - 16.30 UTC 27th March | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<qball> hi all. I am having a problem with building packages with ppa (and pbuilder) ..   amd64 and lpia builds fail, they hang on automake...   I tried pbuilder and coudl reproduce, it hangs on  "automake --gnu -f --add-missing" it uses 100% cpu and 34% memory (that is 2.7 gig!)
<qball> is this a known issue?
<qball> aah ripps asked before
<bigjools> qball: you reproduced it?
<qball> bigjools: yes
<bigjools> qball: so it's probably not a PPA builder problem I guess
<qball> hmmm on normal intrepid it works fine, only fails with pbuilder
<bigjools> :/
<qball> it is probly an autocrap bug
<bigjools> yeah maybe
<qball>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<qball>  5634 1234      20   0 2827m 2.7g 1924 R  100 34.9   5:22.90 automake
<qball> that is not normal.
<bigjools> no kidding :)
<qball> no program, even on corrupt input, should do that
<ilia> is rockstar here?
<ilia> any launchpad admin online?
<maxb> qball: If you can reproduce it, definitely file a bug on automake with your reproduction recipe
<Monpy> hey all!
<Monpy> I'm a python programmer and want to search in launchpad for projects are writen in python. how can i do that?
<intellectronica> Monpy: you can use launchpadlib
<intellectronica> http://launchpad.net/launchpadlib
<intellectronica> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<intellectronica> http://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<thekorn> intellectronica, correct me if I'm wrong, but searching for the ` Languages: Python  ` bit is still impossible via the API
<thekorn> and I think this is what Monpy would like to do
<intellectronica> thekorn, Monpy: sorry, i wasn't reading carefully. i parsed that as "search using python" somehow
<thekorn> yes, too much "python" in one sentence ;)
<Monpy> yeah, over 29000 hits :-p
<Monpy> mh, strange :-)
<wgrant> Why can I not see the interleaved activity log bits on edge?
<intellectronica> wgrant: i think they landed on our db branch, which only gets released to production
<wgrant> intellectronica: And staging, which hasn't updated in more than a week...
<wgrant> Hmm.
<intellectronica> wgrant: don't even get me started about staging...
<wgrant> The reivison numbers look they are part of the same series, thouguh.
<ilia> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ilia> charlie-tca: it looks like lots of people are here again, I'll to talk to rockstar
<ilia> rockstar: are you here?
<rockstar> ilia, hi
<ilia> hi
<ilia> I've talked with you a week ago
<ilia> do you remember?
<ilia> it's regarding short name on launchpad
<rockstar> ilia, unfortunately, I do not remember.
<ilia> so, I'll repeat
<rockstar> ilia, you'll have to refresh my memory.
<ilia> I wanted some "better" short name on launchpad
<ilia> however it's in use by other user
<rockstar> ilia, ah yes, you wanted something like XXX
<ilia> yes
<ilia> I described it in terms of YYY and XXX
<ilia> so you actually remember
<rockstar> ilia, yes, I remember now.
<ilia> well, you've suggested to write to this guy
<ilia> I did this and got no reply till now
<ilia> and his account has zero activity
<ilia> so, can you help me with the issue?
<ilia> rockstar?
<rockstar> ilia, what you'll need to do is ask a question in the Launchpad project about getting the username reassigned.
<rockstar> ilia, I'm not a Launchpad admin, so I actually can't make that change for you (a very small subset of people can).
<ilia> rockstar: fine, I'm going to do it. Thank you for the help!
<rockstar> ilia, no problem.
 * rockstar wonders who CHR is today...
<rockstar> cprov, are you CHR today?
<cprov> rockstar: apparently, I am.
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs offline 16.00 - 16.30 UTC 27th March | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: cprov | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<radix> hey speaking of help
<radix> can someone tell me why https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/peppy/trunk is failing to import?
<cprov> radix: sure, I will check.
<radix> it's strange because the "error" is that it got a 200 OK
<radix> thanks cprov
<radix> and getting the URL it's failing on is working fine for me: http://svn.flipturn.org/peppy/!svn/bc/1820/trunk/peppy/stcinterface.py
<rockstar> radix, hi
<cprov> radix: yes, it does, the file exists and pysvn is somehow unhappy about it.
<radix> hi rockstar
<rockstar> radix, pysvn sucks.  :)
<radix> heh :)
<cprov> radix: can you please open a question about this problem, rockstar will help you.
<radix> cool! on what project?
<rockstar> radix, has this import ever worked?
<radix> rockstar: yes
<radix> rockstar: for quite a while
<rockstar> radix, and it broke recently?
<radix> rockstar: about 6 weeks ago, I guess, since that's when the last revision it fetched is from
<rockstar> radix, investimigating now.
<radix> rockstar: thank you
<alkisg> Hi, is this the right place to ask how often does translations.launchpad.net sync with the upstream translations?
<alkisg> And a similar one, if I revert a lot of "changed in launchpad" messages to their packaged versions, will they be sync'ed to the latest upstream version in time for Jaunty?
 * beuno nudges danilos 
<danilos> alkisg: how often translations are synced depends on the project; am I right to assume that you are talking about Ubuntu?
<alkisg> Yes
<danilos> alkisg: Ubuntu translations are synced with every package upload, so it completely depends on what tarballs does upstream release, and when they get packaged for Ubuntu; we don't have control of that, but you can always ask Ubuntu packagers if you have specific concerns
<danilos> alkisg: that should also answer your question: they will be synced with latest upstream version if that upstream version is packaged in Ubuntu
<alkisg> I'm in both Ubuntu translators (greek) team and the gnome el team, and there are about 200 projects that have changed some translations in launchpad - something that they shouldn't have. Now we want to cancel all these changes (more than 10000 messages - I hope we can find a way to automate this) and have them updated with the latest upstream versions in time for Jaunty
<alkisg> So now I'm clicking the messages one by one and then upload the "published version" of the .po file for each package; this is very time consuming...
<alkisg> (clicking the "Packaged Version" for all messages "Changed in launchpad", I mean)
<danilos> alkisg: right, that's the right way to do it today
<alkisg> Can I skip the "upload published .po file" step?
<danilos> alkisg: for gnome, I'd say most likely "yes"
<alkisg> There are also KDE packages, and other packages like pidgin
<danilos> alkisg: talk to seb128 (Ubuntu GNOME packager) if you want to know for sure if he'll package another round of GNOME tarballs
<danilos> alkisg: as I said, it all depends on Ubuntu packagers; we can't directly import upstream translations since sometimes they are for different versions of the software
<danilos> alkisg: so, we import what Ubuntu packages give us
<alkisg> danilos: thanks... I have a last question, but I'm having difficulties expressing it, let me try...
<danilos> alkisg: for KDE, I believe there will be another upstream import in early April, but that's only the stuff I heard
<alkisg> So the safe way would be to manually upload the published packages...
<MTecknology> Is there any way to search for users on LP based on email?
<alkisg> danilos: A question said with an example: someone back in 2006 changed a string for the "pidgin" package from "A" (the packaged version) to "B" (the launchpad version). Later on, the upstream translator changed "A" to "C". My problem is that when I click on the radio button to cancel the launchpad translation and use the packaged version, "A" gets used instead of "C"...
<alkisg> Even if the change from "A" to "C" happened in 2007 :(
<danilos> alkisg: that should not happen
<danilos> alkisg: do you have an example of that?
<cprov> MTecknology: yes, https://edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=cprov%40canonical.com&searchfor=all
<alkisg> Yes, with the fast-user-switching-applet greek translation, but I just uploaded the published version and it fixed the problem...
<danilos> alkisg: as far as the "safe way", it's probably easier to ask Ubuntu guys who are doing the packaging, but if you are fine with re-uploading stuff
<danilos> alkisg: if that fixed the problem, it indicates there's no bug in our code, since packaged PO files go through exactly the same code path
<alkisg> All these changes would need about a week, so if I could open a help ticket somewhere to be done automatically it would be really nice :)
<danilos> alkisg: it's most likely that Ubuntu package is using an old PO file (all packages always use released tarballs, not from eg. svn or similar repositories)
<danilos> alkisg: you can open a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/, but so close to the deadline, it's hard to promise anything; and, we'd need several Ubuntu Greek translators from the official team to approve the request there
<alkisg> danilos: I think I've seen it happen with strings from 2006... anyway, I'll check again. If I verify that there's a bug, where should I report it?
<danilos> alkisg: depends... if a ubuntu package source tarball package contains the correct PO file, then it's a bug in 'rosetta'; if not, it's a bug in ubuntu package
<alkisg> danilos: thanks a lot, I'll contact the rest of the team members and open a ticket with the list of packages that we want to cancel the launchpad translations.
<danilos> alkisg: or sometimes, just a po-revision-date has not been updated in upstream PO file
<danilos> alkisg: cool, we'll try to do it for Jaunty release, but if not, it will be available for the next langpack update at least
<alkisg> Yeah, the problem was that many people wanted to help with the translations but did it in the wrong place. :( Thanks again, danilos.
<MTecknology> cprov-lunch: thanks
<alkisg> danilos: a last question, please, is there somewhere a list of packages that have ubuntu-specific messages? Like fast-user-switching applet, d-i etc?
<gnomefreak> how long does it normally take to remove packages from PPA?
<gnomefreak> before i can upload a lower version
<bigjools> you can't ever upload lower versions
<danilos> alkisg: unfortunately, no, there isn't; there was one that Adi Roiban collected, though (he's a Romanian translator; I believe he posted about that on ubuntu-translators mailing list)
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll try to find that.
<danilos> adiroiban: did I remember correctly that you have a list of packages in ubuntu with modified strings? (to help out alkisg)
<gnomefreak> bigjools: after removing the package you can just not sure how much time it takes for the remove to work
<bigjools> gnomefreak: no, the upload processor remembers what versions you've uploaded even after you've deleted packages
<gnomefreak> i thought i remember doing it a while back. than is there a way to get them back or just reupload?
<bigjools> you re-upload a higher version
<gnomefreak> ok damn that means users from my PPA will have a higher version than a backported version thats no good :(
<thekorn> wow, I just noticed an example of the new interleaved activity log, it's looking awesome
<thekorn> goo work
<thekorn> good, even
<fab2> gmb: did you manage to get a new instance?
<gmb> fab2: The instance isn't the problem. Did you see my privmsg from yesterday?
<fab2> no!
<gmb> fab2: Ah.
<fab2> gmb: I lost in it the flow I guess
<gmb> fab2: So, the problem we have is that when I do the export from SourceForge I get... zero data.
<gmb> I suspect it's because SourceForge has updated its bugtracker
<gmb> And the exporter we're using is a bit of a kludge
<fab2> gmb: holy shit..
<gmb> fab2: We're investigating.
<gmb> Yea.
<gmb> h
<fab2> if we start using the LP trackers, the migration will not remove the current messages?
<gmb> fab2: Could you have a looksie and see if there's any option to create an export from sourceforge as an XML file? ISTR they used to offer that option
<gmb> fab2: As in the stuff that's already in LP?
<fab2> gmb: yeah
<gmb> fab2: No, the migration won't touch anything that's there already.
<cprov> gnomefreak: you currently can upload a lower version after the current is removed, it just have to be new. But don't count on that working for a long time (because it's sort of non-sense) and be aware that it might affect people using your PPA.
<gmb> fab2: If SourceForge lets you do a dump of the trackers to XML it might be quicker for us to write an XSL transform to convert that into Launchpad Bug Interchange format. Traditionally we've not done that because we had our exporter, but since that's not working...
<gnomefreak> cprov: thanks i found a way around it
<cprov> gnomefreak: right, newer version is always safer.
<gnomefreak> cprov: yep
<fab2> gmb: OK, we decided to move anyway to LP for tracking bugs
<fab2> gmb: and you don't have to bother with migration
<gmb> fab2: How much are you going to lose by not migrating? The last thing we want is for you to have to lose data.
<fab2> gmb: thanks anyway, sf has made us quite suffering hehe
<gmb> fab2: Yeah; it's not the first time :/
<fab2> well, we don't reallt loose the bug reports
<fab2> they are staying there for the records
<fab2> and most of them are not reproducible
<fab2> so it will clean up the whole stuff
<gmb> fab2: Okay. Sorry that we couldn't get this migrated for you. I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed that we couldn't get further than we did.
<tgm4883> Is something up with the PPA's?  I've tried pushing something to my ppa last night and then again an hour ago and i'm not seeing anything in there, and not receiving any emails about it either
<kiko> shouldn't be, no.
<kiko> you signing the upload ok?
<tgm4883> yea I think everything is just fine
<tgm4883> I'll try rebuilding and signing it just in case
<kiko> cprov, did we ever get a public ppa upload board?
<kiko> for people to check if they mis-signed or if we blew up?
<tgm4883> kiko, hmm, looks like it's trying to sign it with an old key
<tgm4883> i'll look into it
<kfogel> whoa -- launchpad-users@ archives stopped in January??  https://lists.canonical.com/archives/launchpad-users/
<kfogel> kiko: ^^
<kfogel> that seems bad
<kiko> kfogel, it moved to launchpad. welcome to the 21st century. :)
<kfogel> kiko: what do you mean?
<kfogel> mailing list archives on launchpad?  since when have they been there?
<kiko> it's no longer on lists.canonical.com
<kiko> since january.
<kiko> go to ~launchpad-users and look at the ML stuff there
<kfogel> kiko: is this true of all lists?
<cprov> kiko: no, there is not such thing like a list of recent PPA uploads
<kfogel> (forwarding pointers would be nice, for those who have bookmarked archive links!)
<kiko> kfogel, no, but it is true for launchpad-users.
<cprov> tgm4883: which package did you upload (name & version, please) ?
<tgm4883> mythnettv-svn 8~svn285-0ubuntu1~hardy
<tgm4883> I just reuploaded it again with the right key signing it now
<mattgates> Is there a way to get an RSS feed of announcements for a project?
<cprov> tgm4883: (File mythnettv-svn_8~svn285-0ubuntu1~intrepid_source.changes is signed with a deactivated key B1EF0225)
<tgm4883> cprov, yep, thats what I thought.  So it should go through this time
<cprov> tgm4883: so, yes, broken key. The upload processor can't do much.
<tgm4883> no email sent about that?
<cprov> tgm4883: no, it would be a 'spam channel' if it does.
<cprov> tgm4883: anyone could push a fake changesfile to our servers and we would send message to the emails listed on it.
<tgm4883> ah ok
<cprov> tgm4883: we only send emails for changesfiles with valid signatures that LP knows the key.
<tgm4883> well all is good now, I had just forgotten to change the email in the changelog, so it was using an old deactivated key
<tgm4883> which apparently was still valid on my system
<tgm4883> thanks cprov
<cprov> tgm4883: np, you are welcome.
<asanchez> hi everybody
<asanchez> i have a doubt about translations in LP that I haven't solved reading the documentation
<asanchez> how is possible to translate an application that is not a project in LP?
<asanchez> in my case i want to translate xmlcopyeditor into spanish and i don't know how to include translations chains in our distribution without create a new project
<rockstar> asanchez, just create the project on Launchpad, but don't say that the code is hosted there.  Then upload the pot file.
<asanchez> ok, thank you rockstar
<asanchez> I thought it could be a problem if I create a project without being a xmlcopyeditor developer
<Laney> erm so
<Laney> I can't see how to unsubscribe from launchpad-users
<Laney> am I blind?
<wgrant> kiko: Odd that you should say that launchpad-users moved into the 21st century when Launchpad gives such awful archives.
<wgrant> Laney: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users - there is an unsubscribe button.
<wgrant> Half-way down on edge.
<Laney> wgrant: I seriously can't see if
<Laney> it
<Laney> I can see archive/subscribers
<Laney> erm
<Laney> apparently I'm not a member of the team
<Laney> so how do I get the mails?
 * wgrant is checking the subscriber list, but it times out :(
<Laney> I think I got migrated over when it switched to LP
<wgrant> I wonder if that means you have another account somewhere.
<wgrant> Is the email address that it is sending to associated with your normal account?
<Laney> hmm, possibly not
<wgrant> Search for it on /people.
<wgrant> You might have got a duplicate account when you uploaded a package with that address, for example.
<Laney> victory
<Laney> so uh
<Laney> I guess I have to forgotten password it
<wgrant> Do you have access to the email address? You can request a merge.
<wgrant> Wait. Of course you dead.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> DO.
 * wgrant is asleep.
<Laney> how?
<wgrant> /people/+requestmerge
<Laney> I've seen the "Is this you?" style accounts before, but this isn't one ofthose
<Laney> aha
<Laney> Nice one, thanks
<wgrant> (I was simultaenously complaining above that a monitor was dead, and somehow those conversations got swapped... oops)
#launchpad 2009-03-27
 * wgrant spies some LAZR
<wgrant> Ah, not really.
<maco> on bugmail, what are the possible values after "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber
<maco> er for the rationale?
<maco> Subscriber and what else?
<wgrant> maco: There's Assigne, IIRC
<wgrant> s/Assigne/Assignee/
<maco> So "Reporter" currently not an option?
<wgrant> And also remember that there are variants of Subscriber and Assignee.
<wgrant> NAFAIK
<wgrant> You can tell if you've commented on the bug, though.
<maco> im trying to figure out how to filter "people replying to bugs i reported, asking me a question" separate from "people replying to bugs they reported where i asked a question"
<wgrant> That would be nice, yes.
<wgrant> I smell a bug.
<maco> yeah.....wishlist time
<maco> wgrant: filed
<thumper> maco: code review email has rationales of "Subscriber" for personally subscribed "Subscriber @team-name" for a team subscription, or "Reviewer"
 * thumper wonders off again
<Hobbsee> argh!!!
<wgrant> What has died?
<wgrant> +queue?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: some git just contacted the entirety of ubuntu members, promoting linkedin.  Thanks, launchpad!
<Hobbsee> I thought that launchpad was going to fix it, so you couldn't send mail to large teams?
<wgrant> Members can, AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> hurrah
 * Hobbsee also moves more bugs away from packages that no longer exist, but people keep filing on anyway
<wgrant> It seems that non-members can only contact the owner, although that's not entirely obvious.
<Hobbsee> woah.  launchpad front page changed.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: A release or two ago now.
<Hobbsee> no, not that change.  A more recent change
<Hobbsee> and how do i get stuff like the bottom of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug-advanced on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-restricted-extras/+filebug-advanced?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I don't think there's UI for that. But you can use launchpadlib.
<Hobbsee> ah
 * Hobbsee hits the "spam 450 people" button, and grins.
<james_w> Hobbsee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-January/027206.html
<Hobbsee> james_w: sweet, thanks!
<Hobbsee> even better, it appears i've got commit access...
<Hobbsee> james_w: pushed, thanks for the help
<james_w> np
<kiko> FE FI FO FUM
 * wgrant hides.
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs offline 16.00 - 16.30 UTC 27th March | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ping
<BUGabundo> so ppa teams don't own BTSs?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: What do you mean by BTS?
<ivangarcia> hi guys I need some help creating a branch/series
<BUGabundo> bug track system
<BUGabundo> aka LP bugs
<ivangarcia> i have a program with my main code in the series trunk
<ivangarcia> now I want to have a separate data folder in my project where only few people will be able to commit
<ivangarcia> how can I do that?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Projects, distributions, packages and their series have bugs.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Nothing else.
<wgrant> ivangarcia: You can't, without having a separate branch owned by another team.
<wgrant> ivangarcia: Or do you mean you want to create another branch, rather than a subdirectory of the existing one?
<wgrant> That is easy.
<ivangarcia> wgrant, u say I cannot do it with subdirectories right?
<wgrant> ivangarcia: Correct.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: maybe I'm not getting this right!
<ivangarcia> wgrant, so I created a different branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~babiloo-maintainers-vi/babiloo/dictionaries-vi
<ivangarcia> but when I do a bzr branch of https://code.launchpad.net/~babiloo-maintainers-vi/babiloo/dictionaries-vi
<ivangarcia> it loads me again the main code of the app
<ivangarcia> how can? shoudn't be empty?
<wgrant> ivangarcia: How did you create the branch?
<ivangarcia> wgrant, look at here, https://code.launchpad.net/babiloo
<ivangarcia> i clicked on Register a branch button
<wgrant> ivangarcia: I can't branch from that URL.
<wgrant> There is no branch there - it is empty.
<ivangarcia> wgrant, open this from the browser https://code.launchpad.net/babiloo
<wgrant> ivangarcia: You need to create a new branch ('bzr init' in a new directory) and push to lp:~babiloo-maintainers-vi/babiloo/dictionaries-vi
<wgrant> There's nothing in that branch now.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: What is your understanding of how things work?
<ivangarcia> wgrant, let me try
<BUGabundo> ok imagine this
<BUGabundo> I have gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber is in archive
<BUGabundo> but also on fta,  gwibber team, and gwibber daily
<BUGabundo> when I file a bug via apport
<BUGabundo> it will refuse to use it, 'cause of version missmatch with archive
<ivangarcia> wgrant, it says this
<ivangarcia> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~babiloo-maintainers-vi/babiloo/dictionaries-vi already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<ivangarcia> should i supply that?
<BUGabundo> I just want it to file any way and indicate the version
<BUGabundo> and if possible report it upstream (or manually to the upstream project/team)
<wgrant> ivangarcia: Yes. You didn't need to register the branch in the web UI - you can just push to a URL and it will create it.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: why can't apport just do that!
<ivangarcia> oh, ok, but if I want to restrinct the owner of that new branch? not to me but to a team?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: You are not permitted to file bugs against Ubuntu packages if the version you have installed is from a PPA, unless the maintainer of the package in Ubuntu has explicitly authorised you to do so.
<wgrant> ivangarcia: Just give lp:~teamname/project/branch rather than lp:~myusername/project/branch
<ivangarcia> ah ok, many thks wgrant
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ahhhhhhhhhhh so its an Option thing!!! got it
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Huh?
<wgrant> ivangarcia: np
<BUGabundo> didn't know that mantainers would have an option for it
<wgrant> BUGabundo: There is no technical option. It is simply impolite and rejectable to do it unless they tell you you are allowed to.
<BUGabundo> yes yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> now I got it better
<SamB> sort of like how you aren't permitted to walk naked in the streets most places
<SamB> except that you aren't quite so likely to be arrested on launchpad
<bigjools> wgrant might try
<wgrant> bigjools: Hm?
<bigjools> to arrest someone :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That might be a bit difficult.
<SamB> you thought bigjools meant you might try to walk naked through the streets?
<wgrant> Heh.
 * bigjools shudders
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPAs offline 16.00 - 16.30 UTC 27th March | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<maxb> Anything interesting happening to PPAs whilst they're down?
<bigjools> disk upgrade
<bigjools> so not really :)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mrevell> PPAs are back online following a few minutes of planned maintenance.
<felipe__> Guys how can I delete a blueprint I just submited...is listed in the wrong proyect
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<allenap> felipe_: Can you give me the URL and I'll see what I can do.
<felipe__> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/earcandy/+spec/sources.list-switche
<felipe__> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/earcandy/+spec/sources.list-switcher
<felipe__> I can't link it to the NetworkManager Project
<jelmer> hi
<allenap> felipe__: Have you tried https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/earcandy/+spec/sources.list-switcher/+retarget
<jelmer> it seems like launchpad is having trouble scanning https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jelmer/git/trunk
<felipe__> it says I should rename the blueprint, but I aslo want to delete it from earcandy
<allenap> felipe__: Something weird is going on....!
<felipe__> allenap, oh good, I feel less stupid :D
<felipe__> lol
<felipe__> So what should I do? rename the blueprint and link it to NetworkManager although I can't find the NetworkManager Projetc?
<allenap> sinzui, flacoste: I'm trying to help felipe__ retarget a blueprint, but it's going a bit weird. In staging, whenever I retarget *any* blueprint, it ends up in the earcandy project. Any ideas?
<allenap> felipe__: https://edge.launchpad.net/network-manager
 * sinzui looks
<allenap> jelmer: I don't know what's happening there. The code guys are all asleep or at PyCon :) rockstar, are you around to help jelmer?
<felipe__> allenap, after the blueprint is submited what else should I do?
<allenap> felipe__: I'm getting you a workaround, sinzui's looking into the cause of the problem. Hang with us :)
<felipe__> allenap, No prob, but the question was in general...after submiting and blueprint what else should I do? I don't program good enough to implement the blueprint myself
<sinzui> allenap: my firefox has gone belly up. I'll need to try a new session
<allenap> felipe__: In general I would try and talk to the maintainers/developers of the project in question and see if they're interested in your proposal. I don't know much at all about blueprints or about the way network-manager and Ubuntu use them, but you can propose a blueprint for consideration during a sprint. The upcoming UDS would be one such event. I suggest going on #ubuntu and asking about it there.
<allenap> felipe__: Is that what you were looking for?
<felipe__> allenap, yes, thank you.
<sinzui> felipe_ I've finally got a working browser. Retarget means move to a different project. reading the scollback, I think you are saying you want to move sources.list-switcher from earcandy to netwrk-manager
<allenap> sinzui: While I tried to see how it works, I added a blueprint in malone on staging. Retargeting it to, say, python-macports caused it to end up in earcandy, bizarrely.
<sinzui> allenap: so your saying if I try one of my specs, it too will migrate to eay candy?
<sinzui> earcandy
<felipe__> allenap, yea, thats what I was trying to do.
<allenap> sinzui: Yep.
<allenap> sinzui: I tried it twice, and they both ended up there!
<sinzui> wow! earcandy shows up when I search for launchpad
 * gmb boggles at the scrollback
<felipe__> sinzui, lol
<felipe__> the earcandy guys are probably very happy with the bug, tons of publicity ;)
<sinzui> yep. This is wack
 * sinzui ponders how to get his spec back
<sinzui> I see, so when you try to move the blueprint again, it is moved again to earcandy, which is an error because ear candy cannot have two blueprints of the same name
 * sinzui looks at Blueprint's bug reports
<sinzui> I believe bug 309048 is mutating. blueprints were targeted to launchpad. Now it is earcandy. I wonder is ear candy is a member of the launchpad-project now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309048 in blueprint "Cannot retarget to ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309048
<allenap> sinzui: I have to go now, so thanks for looking into this issue.
<sinzui> felipe_ This looks like a very bad bug: bug 320889 is the real bug. There is some change in the data that causes a different project to get the blueprint. Given that a few launchpad developers have looked at this, you will not be able to retarget your spec until someone lands a fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320889 in blueprint "Can't retarget a blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320889
<sinzui> felipe_I will escalate this issue and get it fixed for the next Launchpad release next week
<gmb> sinzui: That wins the 2.2.3 weirdest bug prize, I think.
<sinzui> gmb: abentley first reported the issue in December 2008
<gmb> sinzui: Ah. s/\.2\.3/.5/ then...
<sinzui> earcandy has my spec and I want it back
<gmb> Heh.
<felipe__> sinzui, Thank you very much.
<cocooncrash> Why doesn't LP detect the merged revision of a merge request?
<cocooncrash> It detects that it's been merged, so it can't be difficult to get the revision number surely?
<beuno> cocooncrash, it actually is kinda hard
<beuno> it's on our radar, just hard to do
<cocooncrash> beuno: Thanks
<beuno> cocooncrash, because it could of been merged very deep in the branch
<beuno> so you you end up recursively going through it
<beuno> or
<beuno> you try and be smart
<beuno> we want to be smart, just haven't figured out how yet  :)
<abentley> sinzui: The issue we discussed yesterday?
<sinzui> abentley: bug 309048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309048 in blueprint "Cannot retarget to ubuntu (dup-of: 320889)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309048
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320889 in blueprint "Can't retarget a blueprint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320889
<sinzui> The target project changes, but the point is that the blueprint never goes to the right project
<abentley> sinzui: I'm not sure why you're telling me this.
<sinzui> abentley: You reported the first instance of this bug, that is all that I meant.
<abentley> sinzui: Ah, I'd forgotten.
<sinzui> If I can fix this bug, I can get my spec back
<cocooncrash> beuno: Ah, I see
<ripps> There's something weird going on with the gmpc-trunk ppa, it can't find certain packages within it.
<ripps> And packages that rely on a dependency can't find the dependency in the ppa.
<nixternal> how do I get someone to approve translation files waiting to be imported for Jaunty?
<nixternal> ie. kubuntu-docs
<beuno> nixternal, you ping danilos, jtv1 or henninge_
<beuno> not sure if they're still here
<nixternal> beuno: thanks for pinging them for me :p
<beuno> :)
<nixternal> I don't remember doing this in the past...has it always been this way?
<nixternal> could be the reason why "kubuntu documentation translation were horrible in the past"....never got imported so I always pulled the old stuff :D
<newz2000> Is there an appropriate way for a team in launchpad to manage a short-term (1 month) project?
<kiko> newz2000, you mean, like a launchpad release?
<newz2000> I don't know, I've read about them but not used them
<newz2000> but for example, I'll create a mini website, I have to gather information, track changes, all the usual project stuff, but then it will be done and never change again.
<newz2000> does it make sense to make one launchpad project for all of a team's individual projects and each individual project would be a release?
<mrooney> Does anyone else get 100% xorg cpu usage when visiting any launchpad bug/spec list such as https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<mrooney> it has happened to me for the past month or so in Jaunty with Firefox, I can't figure it out
<mrooney> I removed my ~/.mozilla and started fresh, same thing
<newz2000> mrooney: try disabling some firefox extensions... start with flash, flashblock and firebug
 * newz2000 had the same problem but it was some errant extension at fault
<mrooney> newz2000: hm, as I said above I actually cleared out my whole .mozilla
<newz2000> check your addons to see if there are any enabled, especially flash
<mrooney> I am not sure if you understand what removing .mozilla does :)
<newz2000> well, some add ons are installed system wide
<mrooney> yes in rare cases I suppose, but anyway there is not a single extension enabled
<mrooney> I also disabled every plugin for good measure :)
<newz2000> not rare... the first time you visit a flash site ubufox will offer to install three different flash plugins for you
<mrooney> well yes but then that would still be an ubuntu supplied thing and thus a valid bug
<mrooney> anyway thanks for your suggestions though, I think I will file a bug
<cgregan> Looking for some info on Launchpad interfaces with other bug trackers in the wiki. Any EDT zone LP folks available? rockstar, leonardr, abentley?
<rockstar> cgregan, I'm usually not EDT, but what are you looking to do?
<cgregan> rockstar: whoops...just a listing and whether or not they are two way comms.
<rockstar> cgregan, from what I understand, yes, they are two way connections.  I don't know all the supported bug trackers
 * rockstar is not on the bugs team
<cgregan> rockstar: Yeah...seemed late for the bugs guys though
<cgregan> gmb: ping?
<matsubara> cgregan: You mean something like this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers?
<cgregan> matsubara: Hmm...sort of. But more of an official list of what you can register
<cgregan> matsubara: there may be more supported than what is registered
<matsubara> cgregan: there is a bug tracker type select box in the registry an external bug tracker page. AFAIK, those are ones LP can communicate with
<matsubara> cgregan: some of them, like bugzilla and trac, can do two way communication if the remote tracker uses the LP plugin.
<cgregan> matsubara: yes..that is exactly the info I am looking for. Like a table: || Name || 2-Way comms || Plugin ||  etc.
<matsubara> cgregan: this post from gmb might shed some light http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/announcing-the-launchpad-plugin-api-spec
<cgregan> matsubara: ah...ok. I see
<cgregan> Thanks matsubara!
<matsubara> cgregan: I'm afraid I can't be of much help re: which of those remote trackers offer two way comm with LP, other than bugzilla and trac
<cgregan> matsubara: not a problem....I will go with the safe bet and tell my group it is only Bugzilla and Trac for now
<henninge> nixternal: You will have to ask Arne Goetje about the kubuntu-docs template uploads.
<henninge> nixternal: He approves all Ubuntu-related imports.
<nixternal> roger that, thanks!
<henninge> nixternal: As I can see, you just uploaded those today so Arne may still approve them in his normal work flow.
<henninge> nixternal: Are you aware of the discussion on ubuntu-translators about Kubuntu-docs?
<ripps> Can someone help me figure out why source packages can't find dependencies that are already in the PPA?
<kiko> ripps, sometimes it's a race condition between publication and building
<ripps> kiko: the dependencies have been there for days, and they were working as dependecies only a few hours ago. Then, suddenly, the packages stop recognizing them.
<kiko> ripps, that's pretty odd. what do the buildlog failures tell you?
<ripps> kiko: gmpc-dev: Depends: gmpc (= 0.18.0+git090324-0ubuntu2~rippsi) but it is not going to be installed
<ripps> both packages are there.
<kiko> ripps, sounds like there's a version problem.
<kiko> ripps, is it fetching the packages file from your PPA?
<ripps> yes
<ripps> kiko: the ppa is https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/ppa
<nixternal> henninge: wasn't aware of that, thanks
<ripps> exit
<jkakar> I keep seeing 'too much recursion' errors in Firebug when using edge.  It started a few days ago and is happening every so often.
<jkakar> I've seen it at least on bug and branch pages.
<jkakar> No Javascript-related behaviour breaks, as far as I can tell, and there's no line number in the Firebug message.
<jkakar> So, I'm not even entirely sure it isn't Firebug itself crapping out, but I figured out mention it in case others had seen similar.
#launchpad 2009-03-28
<cprov> jkakar: any page in special, or anyone triggers it ?
<jkakar> cprov: Primarily the page for a single bug, but that's the page I tend to visit the most.
<jkakar> cprov: It might have nothing to do with Launchpad, but I only seem to see it on Launchpad pages.
<cprov> jkakar: firefox + firebug on jaunty ?
<cprov> jkakar: it seems to be fine for me on intrepid, let me check again.
<cprov> jkakar: looks ok, but I remember seen it before.
<jkakar> cprov: Firefox and Firebug on Intrepid.
<cprov> jkakar: weird, could you please file a bug about it, intellectronica will take a look at it for you.
<jkakar> cprov: Sure thing.
<cprov> jkakar: thank you.
<jkakar> cprov: My pleasure! :)
<cprov> jkakar: you are star!
<jkakar> cprov: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/350047
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350047 in launchpad "Firebug reports 'too much recursion' when using Launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<cprov> jkakar: btw, how are you, landscape guys, doing with your PPAs ?
<jkakar> cprov: Just fine, AFAIK.
<jkakar> cprov: We haven't released a new landscape-client for quite a while though.
<jkakar> cprov: We've had an SRU request in progress for some time, which has recently been unblocked, so there's now a new package in jaunty which I believe we have yet to release for the other release.
<cprov> jkakar: why is that ? many new features ?
<jkakar> cprov: No, we needed to have an exception put in place so that we could update the landscape-client package in released versions of Ubuntu.
<cprov> jkakar: I see.
<jkakar> cprov: That's all done now, so we'll be able to start releasing client updates again.
<cprov> jkakar: cool :)
<cprov> jkakar: ah, other think. Did you guys invested anytime in exploring the LP API for PPAs ?
<jkakar> cprov: No, not yet, but I've recently started playing with launchpadlib and am really enjoying it.
<cprov> jkakar: checkers, release scripts, anything related with automation of your PPAs.
<jkakar> cprov: What cool things can we do to PPAs with it?
<jkakar> cprov: Ah, interesting.
<cprov> jkakar: edit the description, figure out the signing_key fingerprint, lookup sourcepackages and builds
<cprov> jkakar: I'm just asking because we are exposing features on demand and we are interested to know if you need anything that is not available yet.
<cprov> jkakar: ping me, if you need anything in that area.
<jkakar> cprov: Awesome, thanks!
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> did launchpad just go down?
<meoblast001> my push is failing
<thumper> meoblast001: I don't think so
<thumper> meoblast001: I was able to check a branch on lp
<thumper> meoblast001: using bzr revno
<thumper> meoblast001: so the internals are working
<meoblast001> thumper: well now i have to break a lock :P
<thumper> meoblast001: sure it wasn't an error or disconnection client side?
<meoblast001> thumper: Transferring:Copying content texts:Copied record 47/54
<meoblast001> it gets stuck there
<thumper> how long did you wait?
<thumper> meoblast001: and which bzr versions?
<meoblast001> thumper: a good 3 minutes
<meoblast001> let me check
<meoblast001> 1.13rc1
<thumper> meoblast001: there was a regression in that one
<thumper> meoblast001: that causes very long pushes over hpss
<meoblast001> thumper: but it was working
<meoblast001> now it's not
<thumper> meoblast001: if you use -Dhpss
<meoblast001> no
<thumper> meoblast001: it depends what your pushing
<thumper> meoblast001: and the tree shape I think
<thumper> meoblast001: there are cases where it was doing way too many calls
<meoblast001> bzr push bzr+ssh://meoblast@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/amethyst-mm/devel
<thumper> meoblast001: it has been fixed, but that is on bzr.dev
<thumper> meoblast001: the regression will be gone once LP rolls out 1.13 server side on the 1st of April
<thumper> meoblast001: yes it can take ages
<meoblast001> thumper: i have some interupt errors
<thumper> meoblast001: for Launchpad I've seen 30 minutes :(
<meoblast001> thumper: http://rafb.net/p/oXw9Ow73
<meoblast001> thumper: http://rafb.net/p/oXw9Ow73.html rather
<meoblast001> should i ask in bzr?
<thumper> meoblast001: I'd upgrade bzr
<thumper> meoblast001: 1.13 was released several weeks ago
<meoblast001> thumper: ok
<thumper> meoblast001: and you are using a release candidate
<meoblast001> lovely... large download
<meoblast001> i wonder how much i have to update on this system that was broken for a month
<meoblast001> thumper: while this updates... i'm having another problem
<thumper> meoblast001: be quick, the kitchen is calling
<meoblast001> thumper: have to load the example
<meoblast001> thumper: hmm appears lp has an outdated security certificate
<meoblast001> thumper: ok.... it's almost done loading
<meoblast001> hmmm it wont come up
<meoblast001> i'll describe the problem
<meoblast001> thumper: ever commit i make on this desktop computer comes up as Braden Walters but ones made on my laptop come up as meoblast001
<meoblast001> thumper: they are both the same LP account
<meoblast001> thumper: i still have RC1
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> $ bzr whoami | Braden Walters <braden@Compy>
<meoblast001> how do i change that to say meoblast001
<meoblast001> my laptop says meoblast001
<spiv> meoblast001: "bzr whoami meoblast0001"
<meoblast001> spiv: k thanks... will that fix all my previous commits or no?
<spiv> No, it won't change previous commits.
<meoblast001> spiv: is there a way to change the previous commits?
<spiv> You could perhaps use the rebase plugin or export the history with the fastimport plugin and edit that... but nothing builtin.
<spiv> (And if you've already published your branch its probably too late anyway)
<meoblast001> spiv: :(
<meoblast001> spiv: can launchpad operators do it for me?
<meoblast001> if it's too late
<spiv> Well, you can overwrite the history of your launchpad branch yourself with "bzr push --overwrite"
<spiv> But that's not the problem, the problem is that people may have already taken a copy of that code.
<meoblast001> spiv: i think only a few people have just to play around with
<spiv> You can at least change overwrite it so that in future people will get the fixed version, but you can't automatically find and edit what's on other people's hard disks ;)
<meoblast001> i'm the only programmer and the other 2 people are a musician and 3d artist, they give me everything on the forums
<meoblast001> spiv: or can i? >:) :P
<spiv> But if you replace the history of the published branch with a "fixed" history, then be aware that you won't be able to merge from people that branched from the original history.
<spiv> (And they won't be able to merge from your new history)
<spiv> Hmm, dinner time...
<meoblast001> spiv: eh... i'll keep it how it is so long that it doesn't interfere with ohlo
<meoblast001> h
<meoblast001> no
<meoblast001> it's still not worknig
<meoblast001> https://code.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/amethyst-mm/devel
<meoblast001> i want everything to look just like revisions 1 - 10
<meoblast001> :(
<meoblast001> is anyone here?
<meoblast001> back
<meoblast001> i'm so confused
<meoblast001> how do i uncommit a change?
<meoblast001> hi Lure hi epsy
<epsy> hi
<meoblast001> dang it... my mom took my blank cd's and everyone is sleeping
<meoblast001> sorry for the offtopic.. i just had to speak my mind real quick
<wgrant> meoblast001: 'bzr uncommit' might help you uncommit
<wgrant> And #bzr might in general be more helpful for this sort of question.
<meoblast001> wgrant: yeah.. i was having trouble pushing but i figured it out
<meoblast001> had to overwrite
<wgrant> In general it's a pretty bad idea to rewrite history like that on public branches.
<meoblast001> wgrant: it's a relatively new project
<meoblast001> i've gtg
<wgrant> Even so.
<meoblast001> wgrant: yeah... i know what you mean
<wgrant> Everybody knows that bad things happen if you go back in time to fix things.
<meoblast001> wgrant: ha... well... i made the commit a good 15 minutes before fixing it
<meoblast001> i've gtg to bed really bad though
<meoblast001> good night
<wgrant> Night.
<AnAnt> Hello , regarding question 62612, I found out that it was not completely solved, the packages in PPA didn't get moved from ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntume.team to ppa.launchpad.net/sabily.team
<ryanakca> bzr push to launchpad seems to hang at ``[|                   ] Transferring:Walking content. 450/608''... anything I can do to prod it along?
<ryanakca> ^C gives ``bzr: ERROR (ignored): The medium '<bzrlib.smart.medium.SmartSSHClientMedium object at 0x2fafc90>' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request.''
<savvas> ryanakca: I'm not an expert on bzr, but are you trying to push more than one branches at the same time?
<ryanakca> savvas: Nope...
<ryanakca> savvas: at least, not according to ps...
<savvas> did you break any push with ctrl-c?
<ryanakca> I might have... but netstat -plant doesn't show any open connections to a canonical host...
<savvas> ryanakca: try: bzr break-lock -v lp:location
<mwhudson> ryanakca: what version of bzr are you using?
<savvas> or wait for mwhudson :)
<ryanakca> 1.13rc1
<ryanakca> ... when pushing, I seem to get three connections to 91.189.90.11 (crowberry.canonical.com) ... is that normal?
<ryanakca> ... and dropped down to one, but no progress... still hanging at 459/608 :/
<mwhudson> ryanakca: unfortunately pushing from 1.13 to 1.12 (which is what launchpad is running right now) kinda sucks
<mwhudson> ryanakca: if you can upgrade to bzr.dev, it should be much better
<mwhudson> ryanakca: or wait until launchpad runs 1.13 (wednesday)
<ryanakca> mwhudson: Hmm... no bzr.dev packages for jaunty?
<mwhudson> ryanakca: try the ~bzr-nightly-ppa
<mwhudson> ?
<mwhudson> ryanakca: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-nightly-ppa/+archive/ppa
<ryanakca> mwhudson: thanks
<popey> hi, is it possible to get a team deleted from launchpad? If so, how does one do that?
<andrea-bs> popey: only admins can delete teams, so you need to ask a question on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<popey> ok, will do
<savvas> do the PPAs search for dependencies in themselves?
<savvas> ah they do: Get:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release.gpg [307B]
<cyberix> I just realized I have a problem with
<cyberix> "This bug affects me too (change)"
<cyberix> where change is a link
<cyberix> it always twists my brain on a knor
<cyberix> knot
<cyberix> I'd file an improvement request, but I'm not sure how it could be improved
<cyberix> and I also want to know, if someone else has the same problem
<cyberix> Obviously "affects me" is not a good way for having a poll on this ;-)
<cyberix> checkbox!
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/350502
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350502 in launchpad "improve "affects me" -presentation" [Undecided,New]
<johnjosephbachir> Hola.
<johnjosephbachir> if i changed the name of a branch on LP, what's the most sensical way for me to tell this to my local branch
<johnjosephbachir> of that branch
<rockstar> johnjosephbachir, What exactly are you trying to do?
<johnjosephbachir> rockstar: i figured it out
<johnjosephbachir> push with remember was sufficient
<rockstar> johnjosephbachir, Yea, that's what I was going to recommend.
<johnjosephbachir> cool
#launchpad 2009-03-29
<mib_j9ca7w9p> http://www.meine-nackte-ex.net/?uid=89015
<flixr> hi
<flixr> I have on small problem on lauchpad: When I try to import my OpenPGP key via the fingerprint it says: The key B421DE2FCF2FD020A387E32AF50471C9A0FC4120 has already been imported.
<flixr> But it doesn't show up anywhere and I can't become an Ubuntero
<wgrant> flixr: You seem to have two accounts - https://edge.launchpad.net/~f-ruess has that key.
<wgrant> You can merge them at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge.
<flixr> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> np
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/bohrium seems to have a problem. 3h+ to build a package that usually takes ~30 min, and it's still not complete..
<wgrant> fta: Fortunately there's about 3 billion PPA builders now.
<fta> wgrant, just thought i should report it, as it's suspicious. it's not really that i'm waiting for this build ;P
<wgrant> fta: I guess the relevant people will notice on Monday.
<MTecknology> hrm - I've been thinking about it and I really don't like this new single column layout in launchpad
<AskHL> Hello.  I would like to set the bzr launchpad login with the bzr launchpad-login command.  It then says: bzr: ERROR: https://launchpad.net/%7EAskHL/%2Bsshkeys is permanently redirected to https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+sshkeys .  Can anyone help?
<AskHL> As I see it, it doesn't provide any information about what's *actually* wrong or how to fix it.
<MTecknology> AskHL: what's your lp account?
<AskHL> AskHL
<MTecknology> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/~askhl
<AskHL> Uhh, I thought that was my name.  But evidently it's something else.  I'll look at it, thank you
<AskHL> (The name it reports is AskHL, but I realize that may not be the actual username)
<AskHL> Ah, now it's "askhl".  And everything works.  Thanks again.
<MTecknology> yup
<wgrant> MTecknology: I think the single-column layout looks a lot better.
<wgrant> Particularly now it is deployed more consistently.
<MTecknology> wgrant: it is more consistent and in some ways cleaner - but I miss how it was
<MTecknology> wgrant: I really like how the project groups are laid out
<wgrant> It's possible that the old team page layout was just bad, but the new team page definitely looks much better.
<wgrant> And will look even better when the bugs are fixed.
<cody-somerville> Is there anyone around who can rename the sion project to gigolo?
<wgrant> MTecknology: It looks cluttered to me.
<wgrant> But that could just be the unaligned dotted lines.
<MTecknology> the unaligned part is bad - but the rest of it feels clean and organized
<MTecknology> wgrant: <style> div.right { padding-top: 13px; } div.products { padding-top: 13px; } </style>
<MTecknology> wgrant: I'd say that would clean it up nicely
<wgrant> MTecknology: That is better, but I think I still prefer the single-column one.
<MTecknology> x
<MTecknology> wgrant: I suppose I'll get used to it and in time forget what the old layout was like :P
<MTecknology> I think the reason I don't like it is just because it makes the pages really long and feels kinda disorganized
<wgrant> MTecknology: Once you've lived through a few complete LP UI redesigns, you get used to it.
<TualatriX> Hi, Does anyone know how to make a daily-build bot for launchpad PPA?
<wgrant> TualatriX: You might want to look at something like AutoPPA.
<TualatriX> wgrant: cool! Thank you! i think autoppa is what I want.
<MTecknology> wgrant: is there any way to donate? or does the whole ubuntu/laucnhpad thing not work like that?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I don't know of any donation setups for Ubuntu or Launchpad.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I made my first donation today
<calc> i think i found a bug
<cody-somerville> calc, o'rly?
<calc> i just linked an upstream bug to bug 174212 and it claimed it was linked by bugs 229839 bug 247485 bug 267371, which it is not, those bug reports just mention it in their comments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174212 in openoffice.org "Cannot save file to FTP server (from Save dialog)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229839 in openoffice.org "[gvfs] [smb] OpenOffice isn't integrated with gnome-keyring" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247485 in openoffice.org "[jaunty] Openoffice doesn't really use GVFS" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267371 in gvfs "[gvfs] [smb] Damaged OpenOffice files from samba shares" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267371
<calc> perhaps the wording should not be linked if the use case is to show which bugs might refer to the same bug?
<calc> eg "blah also links to the added bug watch (gnome-bugs #574968)."
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 574968 could not be found
<calc> i'll file a bug report with screenshots its probably just a confusing wording issue
<cody-somerville> calc, Are you using edge?
<calc> no i accidentally wasn't :\
<calc> cody-somerville: do you know if that was something fixed recently?
<cody-somerville> I was thinking maybe it was some new weird feature
<calc> ok
<cody-somerville> I've never heard of launchpad claiming a bug to be already linked to an upstream bug simply by someone pasting a link to it in a comment.
<calc> i should be using edge but was sent a link that opened in regular launchpad
<cody-somerville> hmm... launchpad should automatically redirect you
<calc> yea it sounds like a nice feature but shouldn't use the word link if it is intended feature
<cody-somerville> Indeed.
<calc> cody-somerville: do i need to set something in my profile to do that?
<cody-somerville> If you're a beta tested, launchpad generally doesn't let you go to the normal launchpad unless you visit the front page and disable automatic redirection for two hours.
<cody-somerville> *tester
<cody-somerville> calc, it wouldn't hurt to file a bug :)
<calc> ah hmm
<calc> i don't know why it lets me go to regular lp then
<calc> maybe using bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/foo causes it not to redirect?
<calc> maybe its the word links vs has a bug watch(?)
<calc> dunno i'll file the report and see if it is intended behavior
 * calc headed to bed, bbl
<wgrant> Although calc's gone - Launchpad will automatically create a link between the Launchpad bug and another bug whenever it sees a URL in a comment to a known bugtracker.
<wgrant> It's not linked to a task, but it's still there.
<wgrant> IMO the check should only look for those bugs which have the link attached to a task.
<alkisg> ...still trying to figure out how translations work in launchpad: gnome-app-install uses launchpad for translations (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gnome-app-install), so why doesn't it show up in the list of projects with translations in launchpad? (https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+products-with-translations?batch=300)
<lifeless> alkisg: the first url is in the distro - ubuntu is using lp to translate gnome-app-install; the second url is the lp upstream view, and gnome-app-install doesn't use that
<lifeless> (if its not in the list :))
<alkisg> lifeless: In https://launchpad.net/gnome-app-install I see that gnome-app-install uses launchpad for translations... ???
<wgrant> That's why I didn't answer.
<wgrant> It has me confused.
<wgrant> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-app-install
<wgrant> Does it share its templates with the Ubuntu package?
<wgrant> I wasn't aware that a product could reference a source package for its translations...
 * alkisg is totally lost with launchpad - I don't even understand wgrant's questions/notes :)
<wgrant> alkisg: Projects and source packages are different concepts - but the gnome-app-install project seems to list translations from the gnome-app-install source package.
<alkisg> But gnome-app-install source doesn't have the translations tab enabled ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install )
<wgrant> And even though the project is marked as using Translations officially, it doesn't show up on the list.
<wgrant> alkisg: Right, that's looks a bit strange, but it's just because you need /ubuntu/jaunty/... rather than just /ubuntu
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<wgrant> Hmmm. So it looks like there's a feature to share the translations between the two.
<wgrant> How confusing.
<alkisg> Let me try with a different package...
<savvas> so you mean the project translation is a link of the ubuntu source package translation?
<lifeless> alkisg: oh interesting
<wgrant> savvas: Yes.
<lifeless> perhaps it just doesn't have a non-distro template uploaded
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That was my thought.
<lifeless> as gnome-app-install is being developed for the distro folk may be slack on the upstream front :)
<wgrant> That page looks for templates rather than the official flag.
<wgrant> lifeless: The Translations setup page for a project without templates suggests that you either upload a template or link it to a package.
<wgrant> So not having any upstream templates seems to be a valid case.
<wgrant> So +products-with-translations is buggy.
<lifeless> I suspect a bug needs filing ;P)
<alkisg> So the same goes for https://launchpad.net/update-manager ?
<alkisg> It also doesn't show up in +products-with-translations
<savvas> someone should notify mvo :)
<wgrant> Yep - it again has no templates, and is really Ubuntu-only.
<alkisg> So, where should a bug be reported? (if someone can handle this, please do!)
<savvas> hey it's true, if you click on the link of a language, it sends you to ubuntu/jaunty
<savvas> bug 350760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350760 in launchpad "+products-with-translations shows only products with upstream translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350760
<savvas> I hope it's clearly put :)
<wgrant> gmb: I thought the activity interleaving was already pretty awesome... but it's going to get more awesome?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i have a massive problem
<meoblast001> all my times on commits are wrong
<meoblast001> it says i made a commit in 11 hours
<meoblast001> that makes no freaking sense
<meoblast001> a few minutes ago it said i made a commit in 2002 that i just made
<meoblast001> crap
<meoblast001> i set it to 8 pm
<meoblast001> hi im a little angry
<meoblast001> why do both my comptuers come up as different people http://www.ohloh.net/p/amethyst-mm/contributors
<meoblast001> i'm 1 account
<meoblast001> i'm the same person
<meoblast001> this shouldn't be happening
<meoblast001> i've been overwritting my bzr repo since yesterday
<meoblast001> so i have to make all my commits on my laptop from now on?
<meoblast001> this is wrong http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/grandwing/devel/revision/17
<meoblast001> it should say Braden Walters
<meoblast001> not meoblast at aol
 * meoblast001 bangs head off desk
<Ursinha> meoblast001: you have to sign your commits the same way
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> $ bzr whoami Braden Walters <meoblast@aol.com> | bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Ursinha> I commit from two different machines to lp and they look the same
<meoblast001> hmm
<Ursinha> my commits are signed
<meoblast001> how do you sign them
<Ursinha> have this setup on .bazaar/bazaar.conf
<meoblast001> no
<Ursinha> I mean, I do :)
<meoblast001> how do i do that
<meoblast001> this is stressful
<Ursinha> it's simple
<Ursinha> wait
<meoblast001> Ursinha: do i have to resign every package?
<meoblast001> commit*
<meoblast001> and redo the entire bzr repo from the bottom
<Ursinha> meoblast001: you're talking about commits, right?
<Ursinha> commits to bzr branches?
<meoblast001> Ursinha: yes
<meoblast001> Ursinha: commis
<spiv> meoblast001: bzr whoami "Braden Walters <meoblast@aol.com>"
<meoblast001> spiv: thanks
<meoblast001> think i got it fixed now
<meoblast001> i panic a lot when things are broken like this
<spiv> meoblast001: the quotes are important; they tell bash to treat it as a single argument and to not try to interpret < or > as shell metacharacters.
<meoblast001> spiv: i just went in and changed the file manually
<spiv> You can also edit the ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf directly
<meoblast001> to match the one on my laptop
<spiv> You can always check the result of a commit with "bzr log", btw, rather than pushing to Launchpad to figure out if it looks right.
<meoblast001> ahh ic
<meoblast001> spiv: thanks for the help though.... i've gtg now... have to go to church soon
<gmb> wgrant: Thanks :). Moar awesome to follow, though...
<Tiefflieger> hi :-)
<Tiefflieger> I'm trying to initial push data to a branch just registered on launchpad, but it hangs, can anybody help? :-)
<Tiefflieger> errr
<Tiefflieger> disregard that, it just succeeded
<Tiefflieger> (waited several times over 15 mins without network activity)
<Tiefflieger> thanks anyway ;)
<flixr> hi, I requested a CVS import a couple of days ago and accidentally specified an invalid URL. Now it has been marked as invalid but I would like to know if and when this branch will be removed so I can request a new import for under paparazzi/trunk.
<Tiefflieger> flixr: You should be able to delete branches by yourself, I think? But I don't know anything about these cvs-imports...
<mwhudson> flixr: which branch?
<mwhudson> i can delete it for you
<flixr> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/paparazzi/trunk
<mwhudson> flixr: it's gone
<flixr> thx!
<mwhudson> we need to make removed dud imports much easier
<flixr> jep
<flixr> And I also requested a merge of my old forgotten account f-ruess into my new one: flixr. I confirmed the mail addresses but I still can't import my gpg key. Does the account merge happen automatically or does someone still need to do it and I just have to wait?
<flixr> hi, I have a question regarding merging accounts
<flixr> I also requested a merge of my old forgotten account f-ruess into my new one: flixr. I confirmed the mail addresses but I still can't import my gpg key. Does the account merge happen automatically or does someone still need to do it and I just have to wait?
<mwhudson> no, it should be ok
<flixr> mwhudson, any idea why I still can't register my gpg then? I doubt I forgot about another account I had and couldn't find one.
<holzmodem> hi, I try to build a jaunty kernel+linuxphc patch INSIDE Launchpad PPA (local it works!), but the buildprocess reports "EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!" I prepare the source with debuild -S -sd, and this removes the missing abi files, how can I keep the abi files or fix the problem??
<jelmer> mwhudson: hi
<mwhudson> jelmer: hello
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> jelmer: have you seen my various missives over the last few days?
<jelmer> hi thumper
<thumper> hi jelmer
<jelmer> mwhudson: not sure - what are missives ? :-)
<mwhudson> jelmer: well, messages
<mwhudson> jelmer: bzr-git creates dud xml, bzr-svn depends on python 2.5
<jelmer> mwhudson: ah, no I didn't see anything
<jelmer> where did you send?
<mwhudson> jelmer: #bzr
<mwhudson> jelmer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/139834/
<jelmer> mwhudson: current bzr-svn should work with python2.4
<jelmer> mwhudson: somebody contributed a patch
<jelmer> mwhudson: I was going to say bzr-git/dulwich are a fair bit faster now, and no longer have memory issues
<jelmer> mwhudson: this is actually a bug in bzr
<jelmer> mwhudson: bzr-svn has a workaround for it, I'll add it to bzr-git as well
<jelmer> (some characters can't be represented in XML, and so we have to strip them out)
<mwhudson> jelmer: right, i assumed it was a bug in bzr that you could even create this revision "xml"
<jelmer> mwhudson: yeah
<mwhudson> jelmer: oh right, and does "fetch_spec" ring any bells for you wrt bzr-svn compatibility fun?
<mwhudson> i was hacking on the plane and getting errors
<jelmer> mwhudson: That should also already be fixed
<jelmer> what version of bzr-svn are you using?
<mwhudson> dunno, trunk of a week or two ago
<jelmer> mwhudson: s/trunk/0.5 ? :-)
<mwhudson> jelmer: s/trunk/lp:bzr-svn/
<jelmer> mwhudson: ah :-) But yeah, I've added support for fetch_spec recently (not sure if it was less than two weeks ago though, probably a bit more)
<mwhudson> jelmer: ok
<wgrant> flixr: I wonder if the account merge process didn't move the OpenPGP key across - asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion is probably a good idea.
<flixr> wgrant, ok I'll do that
<jelmer> mwhudson: also, bzr-git/dulwich are now significantly faster
<mwhudson> jelmer: ok
<mwhudson> jelmer: sounds like it's time to upgrade our dependencies
<jelmer> mwhudson: dulwich now includes two (optional) C files
<mwhudson> jelmer: ok
<jelmer> mwhudson: can you remove the existing ~jelmer/git/trunk branch?
<jelmer> I've just created a new one with the bug workaround
<mwhudson> jelmer: i can, but so can you surely? :)
<mwhudson> jelmer: it's gone
<jelmer> mwhudson: thanks
<jelmer> not sure why I thought I couldn't do that
<flixr> I was wondering if someone could delete the user paparazzi, since it is a dead account with no information and no activity since begging of 2008?
<spm> flixr: I can... but why?
<flixr> I want to register a team for the project called paparazzi and would have liked to name the team paparazzi as well
<flixr> actually I just registerd the team under paparazzi-team
<wgrant> 2008 wasn't long ago...
<flixr> jep, ok
<spm> flixr: in these cases; we'd ask that you send a request to the person in question if they mind losing the name; we can rename them or similar. ditto your team.
<spm> If they don't respond within a week or two... well that tends to imply a certain amount of interest-lack.
<flixr> ok, I'll do that
<spm> cool. just raise an 'Answer/Q' when you get thee ok, or nothing and we'll take from there.
<flixr> jep, thx
#launchpad 2010-03-29
<lfaraone> There's no way for an API application to modify your SSH keys, is there?
<lifeless> could be
<lfaraone> Example, groundcontrol used to script the login process to do the initial user setup, copying over keys etc, but that broke when there was a change in the LP login method. Is there a "better" way we can accomplish the same thing without having to SRU every time LP changes something in the webif?
<lifeless> if the ssh keys are exposed over the api
<lifeless> if they aren't, you can add them
<lifeless> and propose a patch
<lfaraone> lifeless: nothing in 1.0 or devel included the word "ssh", so no :(
<lfaraone> lifeless: Imagine I have a few years' work with Python, but none with Zope or Storm. Would it be feasable for me to add the functionality and get it merged before... say... lucid comes out?
<lfaraone> lifeless: more direct question, the component in question would be the lp registry, right?
<lfaraone> looks like somebody beat me to it, bug 357235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357235 in launchpad-registry "A user's ssh keys are not currently available throug the APIs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357235
<dickelbeck> hi, need help on a "question" at launchpad
<dickelbeck> 105477
<lifeless> lfaraone: pop into #launchpad-dev, you'll get help
<spm> ah yes. I never did get to that on friday.... ran out of time.
<dickelbeck> spm: are you talking to me?
<spm> dickelbeck: yup
<dickelbeck> spm: if patience is the requirement, and it has a payoff, I', all in.
<spm> heh; it's a moderately complexish task; and doing it last thing on a friday is not my idea of a Good Thing™ :-)
<dickelbeck> spm: the mbox file represents a snapshot, and the old list is still in use.  the problem then becomes that the longer the delay, the bigger the hole in the continuity of the historical record becomes.  So thanks in advance for getting this done ASAP.
<spm> ahh I see. I shall endeavour to get that done in the next few hours then.
<dickelbeck> spm: I you don't mind then, I will point you to a different file, updated with all the latest postings.  Thanks a million.
<spm> sure
<dickelbeck> spm: Wonderful, just a few more minutes.
<spm> dickelbeck: np; I'm stuck on another task I'm trying to complete within the next 40 mins anyway; so no super urgent rush.
<dickelbeck> spm: the updated kicad-develop mbox file is now http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/wCWwS1zsqBkDG8GD_eIBb0U2i5R8VUlZzYyxwE_sAfefDAm43CHG_qxMLkid3gS36j7L69-ovb754ggNbSjbKAGxOiladx0b1A/kicad-devel.mbox.bz2
<spm> nice url! ta
<davidstrauss> How can I set up a project container for other projects?
<RAOF> The launchpad terminology for that is a “project group”, I believe.
<RAOF> You need to ask for one in question on Launchpad answers.
<davidstrauss> RAOF: thanks
<spm> davidstrauss: exactly what RAOF said; plus if you can explain why you want it and the like; it's invariably the first question back you'll be asked. May be worthwhile checking a few other requests for same to get the vibe. ??
<davidstrauss> spm: Thanks. Posted: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/105874
<ubuntujenkins> I am rather new to this ppa lark it took four hours to get it right i have jsut got this rejection, i have followed the link but I can't uderstand how the instructions will help me File quickshot_0.0.8.tar.gz already exists in Quickshot Daily, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<ubuntujenkins> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<ubuntujenkins> ?I already ahve a package in the ppa but it is a daily ppa and i need to update it
<Hobbsee> you need to bump the version each time
<Hobbsee> version~20100329 would work
<bigjools> Hobbsee!
<wgrant> Hobbsee! indeed.
<wgrant> Haven't seen you around in a while.
<bigjools> and on that note I have to rush out
<ubuntujenkins> Hobbsee: do I just change it in the setup.py file?
<wgrant> ubuntujenkins: If you're generating the tarball daily, try naming it quickshot_0.0.8~bzr20100329.orig.tar.gz, or with a similar VCS-based suffix.
<ubuntujenkins> Ok I will have a go
<Hobbsee> greetings!
<Hobbsee> i lurk and drop in occasionally :)
<nigelb> oh, I see a ghost :D
<Hobbsee> ubuntujenkins: likely, get it to generate the date and add it to your version numbers in debian/control
<ubuntujenkins> that sound the best way Hobbsee, I shall do so
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubuntujenkins> ok I am a new to allot of programing this year how do i add the date?
<ubuntujenkins> This is my debian/control file it was probably generated by quickly http://pastebin.com/2hbC8x3L how do I make the version change in this/
<ubuntujenkins> *?
<suji11> how to file a needs packaging bug in launchpad?
<maxb> ubuntujenkins: What are you trying to do?
<ubuntujenkins> maxb I am trying to get the date added to the end of the version number automatically so that i can upload daily builds
<maxb> ubuntujenkins: The version of a package is not stored in debian/control. It comes from the top entry in debian/changelog
<nigelb> ubuntujenkins, you might want to see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder
<ubuntujenkins> O Hobbse said it was in the in the control file, if i follow your link nigelb does that update the change log file automatically?
<nigelb> why do you want to update the changelog automatically for a daily build?
<maxb> nigelb: uh, because you have to?
<nigelb> that is the recipie that folks i know having daily builds use
<nigelb> it should use the bzr revision to update stuff
<wgrant> bzr-builder updates the changelog automatically.
<ubuntujenkins> this couldn't get any more complex
<nigelb> wgrant, thanks :)
<ubuntujenkins> right i will follow the instructions and ask for more help if needed
<ubuntujenkins> thanks guys
<ubuntujenkins> I have the revisions system set up right now however my package got rejected with Unhandled exception processing upload: ubuntujenkins@ubuntujenkins-pc is not a valid email address. How do i make the changelog pick up my e-mail and not my computer name?
<wgrant> ubuntujenkins: Have you set the DEBMAIL environment variable properly?
<ubuntujenkins> I haven't set that variable how do i set it?
<ubuntujenkins> I have done export DEBEMAIL="my@emailaddress.com"
<ubuntujenkins> export DEBFULLNAME="Full Name" but that makes no difference
<ubuntujenkins> obviously replacing them with the right values
<ubuntujenkins> any ideas anyone this e-mail thing is causing the build to fail
<enseven> Hi there! Is something going on on answers.launchpad.net? I've got a problem in sending more information to an answer. I always get: "Timeout Error: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Error ID: OOPS-1549M1497"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1549M1497
<enseven> Anyone awake? Or all busy by resolving this problem? ;-)
<enseven> Hi all! Launchpad does not work correctly! Now I get: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode." So here I am! ;-)
<dickelbeck> Can someone help me with "question" 105477  (stm was on it, but if he is not here, I need someone else please.)
<dickelbeck> sorry, spm was on it, not stm
<dickelbeck> the mbox file represents a snapshot, and the old list has now been suspended so we avoid a hole in the continuity of the historical record.  So thanks in advance for getting this done ASAP.
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to:  http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<salgado> enseven, are you still getting that error?
<enseven> salgado: Now I posted by e-mail and it was added correctly.
<enseven> salgado: Shell I try to add someting more by WWW?
<stain> silly question - how can I change my password at launchpad.net ?
<nigelb> stain, login.launchpad.net
<salgado> enseven, yeah, if you could try adding just a small comment
<stain> nigelb: thanks, that works
<nigelb> :)
<stain> (a link could be great!)
<salgado> stain, that link has been added already.  it will be in production after the next rollout
<salgado> mthaddon, can you have a go at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477 ?
<enseven> salgado: Now it works. The comment I tried to post before was much longer. Is there a limit of characters to be added?
<salgado> enseven, I don't think so, but the length of the comment may be what caused the timeout.  can you reproduce on staging?
<mthaddon> salgado: have a few things going on at the moment - is it assigned to ~canonical-losas?
<stain> salgado: yay :)
<salgado> mthaddon, it is, yes
<mthaddon> salgado: ok, we'll get to it when we can
<salgado> mthaddon, cool, thanks
<enseven> salgado: Reproduce on staging? Sorry, what does that mean?
<salgado> dickelbeck, the people who can deal with that are a bit busy now, but they'll get to it as soon as they find some time
<salgado> enseven, staging is our sandbox server, where we test things that we don't want to do on production. all changes there are reset
<salgado> in this case, you could just try posting that same comment on https://answers.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ctdb/+question/105605
<dickelbeck> salgado: Understand, but I want to re-emphasize that the old list is off line now, and that puts me in a bad spot politically until the import is completed.  So time is of the essence now.
<enseven> salgado: Yes, I could reproduce it right now.
<enseven> salgado: timeout again!!!
<salgado> enseven, care to report that as a bug at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug ?
<salgado> dickelbeck, ack, I'll see if I can get somebody else to have a look
<salgado> mbarnett, any chance you can have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477 ?
<enseven> salgado: There are already two oben bugs that match my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/403863 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/357907
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403863 in launchpad-foundations "Timeout edge redirect notice logic inverted" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<enseven> salgado: shell I add a new one?
<salgado> enseven, yeah, these are not the same as the one you encountered
<getxsick> ekhem
<getxsick> i know its not really realated to LP, however...i try to set p nigtly builds, and obviously i have to sign packages, i use gpg-agent, but for the first time i have to type my pass, is it possible to not typing it?
<enseven> salgado: I am adding a new bug. Shell I add the whole text I tried to post? This might only work by e-mail, like it did before. The whole text is 145k characters.
<salgado> enseven, you could just link to the question itself (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ctdb/+question/105605/+index)
<mbarnett> salgado: i will try and take a look in a bit.  i am a little buried right at the moment though.
<enseven> salgado: Ok. the new bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/550954
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550954 in launchpad "Timeout when inserting a long comment on answers.launchpad.net WWW interface" [Undecided,New]
<enseven> salgado: Thanks! :)
<salgado> enseven, thank you!
<ees1bk> Hi.... I'm trying to get a PPA to work on launchpad - is this the right forum?
<tumbleweed> we can probably help, yes
<ees1bk> Cheers
<ees1bk> I have a package that builds find on an Ubuntu host using debuild.
<ees1bk> I've uploaded it with dput (after several failed attempts due to distribution and control file "issues").
<tumbleweed> URL for your PPA?
<tumbleweed> oh, failure at submission
<ees1bk> no, it's now starting the build OK and then bombing out with:
<noodles775> ees1bk: I'm just on my way out, but if it's failing on the PPA builders, have you built it successfully using pbuilder locally? (this should setup a very similar env.)
 * noodles775 goes for dinner.
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k ChangeLog
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> pbuilder?  It builds just fine with debuild -uc -us
<tumbleweed> ees1bk: why is it trying to change the owenrship?
<ees1bk> and I've now fixed the signature part so debuild -S works with -k<myid>
<tumbleweed> ees1bk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/Pbuilder
<AndrewGee> Hi all. I keep getting "Unexpected form data" error messages when submitting most forms on launchpad. Is there any obvious solution I've missed, or should I perhaps file a bug?
<ees1bk> Ummm.... dh_installchangelogs isn't anything to do with me.  I just call it 'cos dh_make put it in the template.
<tumbleweed> ees1bk: URL to your PPA please
<ees1bk> ppa:beaky/wacs-stable
<ees1bk> pbuilder wasn't installed... just taking the steps detailed in the wiki page above.
<ees1bk> pbuilder install progress:  I: Base system installed successfully.
<ees1bk> pbuilder now installed.  Taking first step from wiki instructions.
<ees1bk> now on second step - pbuilder build *.dsc
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k ChangeLog
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> OK
<ees1bk> It fails just the same - what does this tell us?
<tumbleweed> sorry, got distracted, downloading your source package now
<ees1bk> I checked - I do change the permissions of some files but not the changelog.Debian as far as I can see from my rules file.
<ees1bk> ah - actually my postinst does change the modes - wacs-core.postinst:	chmod 0640 $DEBDOCDIR/wacs-core/changelog.Debian.gz
<ees1bk> wacs-core.postinst:	chmod 0640 $DEBDOCDIR/wacs-core/changelog.gz
<ees1bk> not sure I understand why this should be a problem though....
<ees1bk> or why dh_installchangelogs should be trying to implement this rather than the postinst script which to my understanding
<ees1bk> should be run at installtime.
<tumbleweed> that's a pretty complicated rules file. You could simplify it a lot by getting dh_install to do the hard work for you
<ees1bk> I tried and had one helluva battle.
<ees1bk> dh_install really didn't seem to grok the multiple target packages and the fact some are noarch, sorry all, and others are binary packages.
<ees1bk> The packages need to be separate to keep administration tools separate from pure web delivery tools.
<ees1bk> Internet facing web servers will typically not have the administration tools.
<ees1bk> or the download toolchest, or the samples files.
<tumbleweed> what's with install/debian?
<ees1bk> all the installation codes - manual install scripts, post-installation setup webapp, and RPM .spec files all live in install.  The debian stuff went in there for compatibility and has a top-level symlink of debian -> install/debian to make it all work.
<ees1bk> any thoughts tumbleweed?  Can this be made to work?
<ees1bk> I really need to head home now.  I'll read any further messages on this chat in the morning, or email me at beaky@beaky.name
<ees1bk> Cheers and thanks for taking a look.
<getxsick> i have a problem with running debuild from a crontab. the problem is with signing packages. gpg: cannot open `/dev/tty': No such device or address
<getxsick> how can i pass --no-tty into gpg through debuild?
<salgado> getxsick, I think you'll have a better chance of getting an answer on #ubuntu-packaging or other development channels from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maxb> salgado: I triggered a branch upgrade via the web UI on ~maxb/bzr-git/pull-non-HEAD-refs, and it seems have finished but silently failed (the branch format is still 1.9-rich-root). Are there logs you can peek at?
<salgado> maxb, I don't think I can
<dickelbeck> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477  ?
<lamalex> Will launchpad ever get a wiki? Blueprints are a good idea but theyre so underpowered needing an external wiki
<jpds> lamalex: bug #240067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240067 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad needs a wiki" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240067
<salgado> dickelbeck, someone will get to it soon.  sorry for the delay, but all the people who have the rights to do that are busy doing deployments
<elb> HAH
<elb> I don't know if anyone remembers, but I thought I was having trouble 2-3 days ago because my signing address and my LP primary address mismatched
<elb> the LP emails from my PPA submissions from then just trickled in
<elb> apparently they were just in la-la-land for a few days
<elb> and the hangup was on my provider's end, nothing on canonical's end
<elb> they just inexplicably sat in a queuefrom Fri 26 Mar 2010 23:37:36 -0400 until Mon 29 Mar 2010 13:40:03 -0400 :-P
<lamalex> jpds: thanks
<shakaran> hi, what is the channel for launchpad builds?
<geser> channel?
<shakaran> irc, sorry I dont speak very well english
<geser> what is the problem you have?
<shakaran> I have a problem with launchpad libs. They need a libc6 version different for each ubuntu distro (from hardy to lucid)
<geser> for your PPA?
<shakaran> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42360185/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.tivion_0.0.4-0ubuntu1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for example here fails to build
<shakaran> https://launchpad.net/~shakaran/+archive/ppa this is my ppa
<geser> so these are pre-compiled binaries?
<sheldon> hi, i canceled my home and now i dont have my gpg anymore to upload to my ppa
<sheldon> how can i recover it?
<geser> restore from your backup
<sheldon> i dont have a backup of my home
<shakaran> i use sp-sc-auth binary for sopcast (It dont have a ubuntu package) so I add to my project that binary, but fails to build the .deb
<geser> then your key is lost forever, and your only option is to create a new one (and create a backup this time)
<sheldon> thanks geser
<geser> shakaran: ouch, is sp-sc-auth open source?
<shakaran> geser: sopcatst isn't open-source, but it dont have any license http://download.easetuner.com/download/sp-auth.tgz  I think that it is public domain
<geser> shakaran: from what I found out, sp-sc-auth looks pretty non-free, and can't be included in a PPA (see the PPA terms-of-use) and including it in your .orig.tar.gz violates the GPL as you don't ship a source for it
<shakaran> it is close source, but free software. http://www.sopcast.com/download/
<shakaran> see linux downloads
<shakaran> I just found this http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/downloads/list
<shakaran> From copyright file in .deb sopcast: The Debian packaging is:   Copyright C) 2009, Jason Scheunemann <jason.scheunemann@yahoo.com> and is licensed under the GPL, see above.
<geser> shakaran: the sopcast-player can be packaged as it's GPL, but sp-auth is freely downloadable but no Free Software (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Software)
<shakaran> then, I cannot include on my .deb?
<geser> no, you can't include it
<shakaran> jum, then how to offer to the users?
<geser> but you still can package tivion (as it's GPL) but has to rely that your users install sp-auth on their own
<shakaran> jum, well, I remove the binary then, and make other build
<shakaran> Maybe, if I contact with the autor he make a updated package
<zyga> kiko: hi
<zyga> kiko: I just checked you work with the launchpad team :)
<kiko> zyga, yeah, it's actually true :)
<kiko> zyga, how are you doing?
<zyga> kiko: I'm great
<zyga> I wasn't sure about your timezone exactly :-)
<zyga> wow, so I'm in now :-)
<kiko> zyga, I'm in brazil, so I'm easy
<zyga> I cannot tell you how cool that is for me
<kiko> zyga, yeah, congratulations :)
<zyga> kiko: I really don't want to wait till may, argh :-) is there anything I can do before I officialy start
<zyga> kiko: I have so many questions I want to ask
<zyga> kiko: what is the best place to talk about everything?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> one step at a time!
<dickelbeck> how many people can actually do this?  was there a release today or something?  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477
<salgado> dickelbeck, very few people can do that.  and yes, they're working on a release of another project, but they've told me they're nearly done and then will be able to take care of that question
<lfaraone> wgrant: so, how would you suggest GC handles this?
<lfaraone> (re bug 527978)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527978 in groundcontrol "Launchpad now using openid breaks login" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527978
<orbarron> all: Does anyone here know how to create Lucid's rootfs? I am running the following --> sudo ./rootstock --fqdn devboard --login ubuntu --password pwd --imagesize 2G --dist lucid --serial ttyS2 -- but I am getting stuck on Extracting zliblg
 * orbarron not sure if this is the best place to ask... :-/ but thought I'd try here... 
<maxb> orbarron: Not really, I'm afraid. launchpad != ubuntu
<maxb> I suggest trying someplace related to this 'rootstock' command, which I've never heard about
<orbarron> thanks maxb
<dickelbeck> salgado: thanks
<wgrant> lfaraone: I don't know. I think it should call into the credential management app, but that doesn't exist.
<lfaraone> wgrant: hm. well, right now we're just mechanizing the process... that will be a PITA to support in a LTS release.
<wgrant> lfaraone: As is supporting a very dangerous API for five years.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Don't you already have to manage authentication yourself to get the OAuth token in the first place?
<lfaraone> wgrant: right now GC prompts for a LP user name and password, and does not use OAuth at all.
<lfaraone> wgrant: (if it does use OAuth, it's after the initial setup)
<wgrant> lfaraone: So I don't see a significant problem in doing your in-built authentication process again for adding SSH keys.
<wgrant> It's awkward, sure.
<shakaran> hi, why fails my build with dpkg-shlibdeps on libm.so.6? I add the path /lib to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<shakaran> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42427994/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.tivion_0.0.4-0ubuntu4~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shakaran> Does the launchpad server the library?
<shakaran> *Have
<GaryvdM> Hi. I'm trying to upload to a ppa using dput. For some reason, it's not uploading the .orig.tar.gz. This is causing me to receive rejected mails. How can I get the .orig.tar.gz uploaded?
<geser> GaryvdM: debuild -S -sa
<GaryvdM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406208/
<wgrant> debuild -S -sa -i
<wgrant> -i will exclude .bzr
<GaryvdM> geser: I built with bzr bd -S
<GaryvdM> ok - will try
<wgrant> bzr bd -S -sa
<GaryvdM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406211/
<GaryvdM> debuild -S -sa -i ^
<wgrant> That worked fine.
<GaryvdM> Should I try upload?
<geser> yes
<wgrant> if you want to upload it.
<jkakar> Hmm, I just got: bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Unavailable
<jkakar> Retrying my 'bzr branch' operation worked.
<jkakar> I wonder if a service has fallen over...
<wgrant> A 503 is normally a timeout.
<wgrant> An appserver falling over is a 502.
<GaryvdM> wgrant, geser: Thanks, working now.
<GaryvdM> Need to try figure out why. Off to read docs.
<shakaran> Hi, I searching for a tutorial o something that explaing how to make a branch for each /debian for .debs on each distribution. some?
<GaryvdM> shakaran: For bzr, for updating our ppa, we have scripts to carry out the requried actions per ubuntu version
<shakaran> where I can find these scripts?
<GaryvdM> see bzr.dev/doc/developers/ppa.txt
* salgado-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to:  http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<shakaran> it is a url? or a doc?
<GaryvdM> shakaran: in the bzr code. I'll find url for you now...
<shakaran> this? http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/developers/ppa.html
<GaryvdM> shakaran: yes
<shakaran> thanks, I gonna read
<GaryvdM> shakaran: the scripts I was referring to under: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/developers/ppa.html#short-form
<shakaran> wow, I need read more. These scripts looks pretty nice.
<shakaran> but, I have a problem, I have a local repo in a laptop, and other local repo on my second laptop (from my brother). But when I commit changes, if after I go to the other laptop, I lost all commits when I do bzr merge, because then I have to do a single commit with all merge commits. How I can solve this?
<GaryvdM> shakaran:  You lost me a bit. Maybe you need to just pull rather than merge
<GaryvdM> shakaran: I think I understand you now. Those commits are not lost. You can see them with bzr log -n0, or bzr qlog
<shakaran> umn, but then in lauchpad, if I have 430 commits, I make 30 more, when merge, it says 431, and dont 461
<GaryvdM> ... You can see them with bzr log -n0, or bzr qlog
<wgrant> Or if the branches have not diverged, you can simply pull from one to the other and preserve the linear history.
<shakaran> then on my second laptop, I should do: bzr merge after bzr pull. Right?
<wgrant> If the pull worked, merge should do nothing.
#launchpad 2010-03-30
<shakaran> nice: "Now on revison 436"
<maxb> james_w: (if you're around) do you think you might be able to process the debian subversion replacement branches I pushed soon, such that its udd import (hopefully) works again?
<shakaran> another question, how I set the locale for translation to Spanish (Argetina), for spanish is es.po, but Argentina uses es_AR.po and my translator user says that he dont see the option for translate his locale
<GaryvdM> Hi. https://launchpad.net/qbzr say our latest download is 0.19b1. Is there a way to tell it to rather show a older stable release (0.18.4)?
<GaryvdM> *says
<wgrant> GaryvdM: No. Yes, this is stupid.
<mwhudson> well, you can rename your milestones, maybe...
<wgrant> I don't think that will help.
<wgrant> It probably works off dates.
<mwhudson> i looked at this recently
<mwhudson> (well, a month or so ago)
<mwhudson> i think it debian-version sorts the milestone names, then puts trunk first
<mwhudson> but i forget
<mwhudson> it's certainly a bit arbitrary and odd
 * mwhudson lunches
<wgrant> It sorts series as you say.
<wgrant> I'm not sure about milestones.
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> series, yes
<mwhudson> no possible confusion here
<james_w> maxb: yup
<maxb> thanks
<greg-g> Apport is giving me 500 errors when it tries to upload a crash report, anyone else seeing that?
<thumper> greg-g: I've not had any crashes recently, so not seen it sorry
<mwhudson> greg-g: it's worked for me a couple of times recently
<dickelbeck> losing hope now, and wondering if this is really the right place for my project:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477
<dickelbeck> why is this question not showing up as open?
<mwhudson> spm: ^^
<spm> dickelbeck: oh awesome. that sucks badly for you. :-( gimme 5 mins to finish something, and I'll set that up pronto.
<dickelbeck> spm: thank you.  I'm going to bed now, its 1:45 am.
<spm> dickelbeck: :-) 6pm here. g'night!
<maxb> james_w: Thanks. Could you queue a package-import retry of 'subversion'? I have high hopes it might work this time :-)
<shakaran> hi, why does not work launchpad with debhelper 6 for builds with hardy? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42466760/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.tivion_0.0.4-0ubuntu6~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shakaran> he says: dh_clean: Sorry, but 6 is the highest compatibility level supported by this debhelper.
<wgrant> shakaran: It looks to me like you in fact require debhelper 7 without depending on it.
<wgrant> shakaran: Hardy does not have debhelper 7, but if you adjust your PPA dependencies to 'Backports', you'll get debhelper 7 support.
<shakaran> I put debhelper 7 for intrepid, jaunty, karmic and lucid, but the build fails with debhelper 7, then I put debhelper 6 and also it fails, then?
<shakaran> how to set backports for control file?
<wgrant> shakaran: It's not in the control file. Click 'Edit PPA dependencies' on your PPA page.
<shakaran> oh, I see, then, Should I retry the build?
<shakaran> pressing https://launchpad.net/~shakaran/+archive/ppa/+build/1590563/+retry ?
<wgrant> shakaran: Yes.
<shakaran> thanks, now I only wait for new builds (40 min estimated)
<shakaran> wgrant: the build works! thanks
<wgrant> shakaran: Excellent.
<ees1bk> hey tumbleweed are you out there?
<tumbleweed> ees1bk: sorry I don't know why you were getting those issues, and I'm tied up right now, try #ubuntu-motu
<ees1bk> tumbleweed: after thinking about it, I've decided to make the file modes a definition at the top of the file - that way I can build an insecure variant as a PPA and still have the permissions locked down on the production version.
<alopenerp> is there a launchpad administrator here ?
<alopenerp> is there any launchpad administrator here ?
<maxb> alopenerp: You're usually better off asking a question in LP - or at least mentioning what sort of thing you need such that any admin who may glance at the channel has a better idea of what you might want.
<alopenerp> maxb: yes but it's for a private branch (paid subscriptions)
<alopenerp> maxb: i'm not sure i want my question to be public
<maxb> LOSAs: Is there one of you around to help alopenerp ?
<mthaddon> alopenerp: hi
<ees1bk> OK.... general question here.
<ees1bk> Is every one of the dh_ debian helper scripts incompatible with pbuilder and there (I assume) PPAs?
<ees1bk> I'm going through my rules files commenting them out and then retrying a build.
<ees1bk> so far I've got rid of calls to dh_testroot, dh_installdeb, dh_installchangelog, dh_gencontrol and dh_md5sums
<maxb> You're totally doing it wrong :-(
<mgedmin> so, I'm looking at a bug, and I'd like to assign it to a milestone that doesn't exist yet
<maxb> Almost every package uses debhelper. In pbuilder, in PPAs, in the distro archives. It's fine.
<mgedmin> the milestones ajaxy popup gives me an option to remove a milestone (from this bug, presumably?), but there's nothing about creating new milestones
<mgedmin> fun bug, though: every time I click there I get a new (-) icon
<mgedmin> seeing four now
<wgrant> ees1bk: Why are you removing them?
<ees1bk> because each and every one of them is causing the build to bomb out with a permissions issue.
<wgrant> You have a problem elsewhere in your package.
<ees1bk> the package builds perfectly as either myself or root using debuild.
<ees1bk> it's only pbuilder that chokes on it.
<wgrant> Have you tried pbuilder or sbuild locally?
<wgrant> Right, then it is probably not a problem with Launchpad or pbuilder, since Launchpad does not use pbuilder, and successfully builds 20000 other packages fine.
<wgrant> So I would be looking for something strange that your package does.
<ees1bk> Yes.... I'm assuming that pbuilder is the prototype for the PPA system and if I could get that to build I'd have found the problem.
<ees1bk> Oh.  OK.
<wgrant> Launchpad uses a variant of a very old version of sbuild.
<ees1bk> ok... the crux of the issue I suspect is that I protect every file with a mode 0660 or mode 0770 file permission.
<wgrant> What is the error?
<ees1bk> dh_md5sums -i
<ees1bk> chown: changing ownership of `debian/wacs/DEBIAN/md5sums': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_md5sums: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> make: *** [binary-indep] Error 1
<ees1bk> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<ees1bk> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<ees1bk> these occur for almost all the dh_ commands.
<ees1bk> OK... so basic principles here.
<ees1bk> Do the postinst scripts get run at all during the PPA build process?
<ees1bk> I'm currently setting the permissions using the -m option to install in the rules file and then doing the ownership changes in the postinst file.  Do I need to move the permissions stuff to the postinst file too?  Will that help?
<alopenerp> LOSAs: anyone here ?
<ees1bk> anyone: any thoughts on what I can do to stop these dh_ apps from doing a chown or finding out what they're actually trying for?
<Hobbsee> ees1bk: to find out what they're actually before, use 'man dh_whatever'
<Hobbsee> s/before/for/
<ees1bk> hobbsee:  thanks but that really doesn't help.  It explains what they're supposed to do and makes no mention of why they should be invoking chown, how to stop them doing it, or what they expect to achieve by doing so.  Based on what the manpage says, they should simply be working on files, not playing with permissions and then aborting because they fail.
<StevenK> Actually, Debian policy states which permissions and ownership files need to be, so yes, they should play with permissions
<ees1bk> And if I have good reasons for disagreeing with that policy, I can't actually build my software?
<ees1bk> OK, so here's a dry run on dh_changelog:
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k -v Changelog
<ees1bk> 	install -o 0 -g 0 -p -m644 debian/changelog debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<Daviey> Hey, is there an issue publishing on the ppa's atm.  Some of our users are reporting "/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum Mismatch"
<StevenK> ees1bk: Are you building on a filesystem that has no concept of permissions, such as vfat?
<wgrant> Even so, that should be running in fakeroot, so it shouldn't matter.
<wgrant> Are you somehow breaking fakeroot?
<ees1bk> the interesting bit here is that it's the chown (which I don't care about since I fix it up in the postinst) that is choaking.
<StevenK> You shouldn't be fiddling with permissions in the postinst
<ees1bk> wgrant:  it would seem so if an install -o 0 -g 0 is the bit that is breaking.
<ees1bk> StevenK: Why not?
<StevenK> ees1bk: Because that's bad and completly the wrong way to do it
<ees1bk> I can't set them earlier as far as I can see.
<StevenK> ees1bk: Sure you can, build under fakeroot
<bigjools> Daviey: I've only seen that for people behind proxies
<StevenK> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<wgrant> -rfakeroot is the default now, and LP and pbuilder use it.
<ees1bk> running that now....
<StevenK> I've not called dpkg-buildpackage directly in ... well, years.
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k ChangeLog
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> make: *** [wacs] Error 1
<ees1bk> Yep, fails in exactly the same way as all the others.
<mgedmin> dpkg-buildpackage fails? weeeeird
<wgrant> Remove most of the package-specific calls and see what happens. Something in your build is probably breaking fakeroot.
<ees1bk> wgrant: What do you mean by that?
<wgrant> ees1bk: fakeroot depends at least on values in the FAKEROOTKEY, LD_LIBRARY_PATH and LD_PRELOAD environment variables.
<wgrant> possibly others.
<Daviey> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> Daviey: let me know if it gets better and if you know which proxy is being annoying
<Daviey> bigjools: asking a user now.
<bigjools> Daviey: transparent proxies are the worst :/
<Daviey> bigjools: I implemented a transparent proxy here :)
<ees1bk> LD_LIBRARY_PATH would be the only one I might I have changed.  I'll check when the current dput completes.
<bigjools> Daviey: I have no words :
<bigjools> :)
<Daviey> :P
<mgedmin> oh, launchpad... I create a release, it tells me (immediately) that it was "released 15 hours ago"
<jml> mgedmin, :(
 * mgedmin files a bug, since somebody cares ;)
<Daviey> bigjools: he's behind the great proxy wall of china. :/
<bigjools> Daviey: *run away* !
<Daviey> :(
<ees1bk> wgrant: just checked - no not setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH or any of the other similar variables
<ees1bk> wgrant: install is /usr/bin/install, chown is /bin/chowm
<ees1bk> ^m^n
<ees1bk> wgrant: the error is exactly the same whether I call dpkg-buildpackage with -rfakeroot or without - fakeroot appears to be a no-op.
<wgrant> ees1bk: As I said earlier, -rfakeroot has been the default for a couple of releases now.
<ees1bk> sorry - didn't spot that.
<maxb> ees1bk: Fundamentally, the dh_* stuff runs chown because part of its job is to set permissions in the created package. The question you need to answer is "Why does chown fail?"
<maxb> Also, you should never ever be building packages as root.
<maxb> I do wonder if your problems are in fact because you did, and now have root-owned temporary files in your package build directory
<wgrant> That wouldn't explain the same failure occuring on Launchpad.
<maxb> ah, true
<maxb> ees1bk: So, where's your PPA with the failiures on launchpad?
<ees1bk> no, checked that the build dir isn't there.
<ees1bk> ppa:beaky/wacs-stable
<ees1bk> I'm just exploring one possibility here.  I tidy up all my install related files into a directory called "install".
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ees1bk> Thus debian/ is actually a symlink to install/debian.
<ees1bk> nope, changed that - rebuild attempted - exactly the same failure as before.
<maxb> kfogel: I reckon "Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed." is old news at this point? Shall we drop it?
<wgrant> It's been around for more than a month, yeah.
<kfogel> maxb: is that in Launchpad Questions or Bugs?
<wgrant> The topic.
<kfogel> maxb: oh
<maxb> kfogel: in the topic
<kfogel> the topic
<kfogel> sheesh, yeah
* kfogel changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<kfogel> max, wgrant: thanks
<ees1bk> removing the symlinks didn't help.
<M7S> Hi. I can't do anything at all on launchpad for the moment, except reading. Everything I do, even trying to log out, results in "Unexpected form data" error.
<ees1bk> now removing all the -m arguments to install.
<wgrant> M7S: Your browser is blocking the Referer header.
<wgrant> Can you whitelist Launchpad, perhaps?
<M7S> In adblock?
<wgrant> M7S: Probably not. You don't have another extension or setting that prevents your browser from sending a Referer header?
<M7S> Don't think so. I'll check what happens if I change browser.
<M7S> Right, chromium works as it should.
<M7S> Wierd because I started having this problem both from my desktop and my laptop at the same time.
<M7S> I used to have noscript installed but I don't have it anymore, perhaps that changed some settings that were not reverted when I removed the extension.
<M7S> ?
<james_w> maxb: sorry, forgot that bit, requeued
<maxb> heh, np
<maxb> thanks
<ees1bk> d*mn - this is so frustrating.  I've removed ALL the file mode setting from the rules file and STILL I get:
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k ChangeLog
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> make: *** [wacs] Error 1
<ees1bk> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<ees1bk> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<ees1bk> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<M7S> It seems like I found the setting. It works now. Thanks!
<ees1bk> any ideas where else I can look to fix this problem?
<kfogel> bigjools: I'm looking at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/105961, which is a typical "Please delete my one PPA so I can rename my user account" question.  It looks like bug #392887 has made recent progress that affects this, but I can't tell what the current status is.  Do you know?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete a PPA" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392887
<kfogel> bigjools: (And should I just assign the question to you?)
<ees1bk> kfogel:  just saw your comments on the bug I've filed.
<kfogel> ees1bk: which bug?
<ees1bk> I'm really not sure I understand how dh_installchangelog etc trying to do an install -o 0 -g 0 is a bug in my code.
<ees1bk> Bug 551579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551579 in launchpad "Unable to build a PPA package with locked down permissions" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551579
<kfogel> ees1bk: I'm not expert enough to say, but wgrant and/or bigjools here are.
<ees1bk> I'm really keen to try and get this fixed.  For more on this package see http://sourceforge.net/blog/
<kfogel> ees1bk: there might also be a mailing list or forum where packaging questions are usually taken up?  (That is, if you know of such a forum, then you could raise this there.  I'm not a packaging expert, I'm just trying to steer bugs to the right people today.)
<ees1bk> right now I'm focused on trying to get a PPA for this pacakge created.
<ees1bk> kfogel:  be a mailing list or forum
<kfogel> ees1bk: Understood.  You need to discuss this technical issue with someone who knows more about packaging.  I can't guarantee that such a person is available right now, unfortunately, but ask around?  I think maxb might also know quite a bit about it.  All the people quoted in the IRC conversation in the bug would be appropriate to contact.
<ees1bk> OK, any idea where that would be.
<kfogel> ees1bk: hmm, let me look
<maxb> ees1bk: I reproduced your problem in a local pbuilder, and I agree it's most bizarre.
<maxb> Unfortunately I couldn't immediately see the cause
<maxb> Something pretty insane and bizarre is going on.
<ees1bk> maxb: I've been through all the things I can think of.
<james_w> maxb: did you see my questions on https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/ubuntu/lucid/devscripts/445432/+merge/22200 ?
<james_w> and subversion imported correctly, thanks
<kfogel> ees1bk: I don't see anything obvious on https://lists.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/, but I haven't dived deeply.  I see you and maxb have found each other; he may know of other resources.
<ees1bk> maxb: just checking that URL now....
<ees1bk> maxb: OK, this is all about lucid.  My build host is currently running intrepid and I was about to upgrade to jaunty.
<geser> ees1bk: where can I have a look at the problematic package?
<maxb> james_w: I did see the dch questions - I need to write up my thinking on that. I'll try to do so soon.
<james_w> maxb: thanks
<ees1bk> the "pure" tarball is at https://launchpad.net/wacs; the ppa I'm trying unsuccessfully to build is at ppa:beaky/wacs-stable
<ees1bk> All the previous "production" builds and .deb files I've issued have been built with "debuild -us -uc" running as root on my intrepid based Ubuntu server.
<maxb> Why as root?
<ees1bk> given that launchpad ain't great at handling a package like this that usually ships as about ten .deb files, I was looking to use a PPA instead as a method of distribution.
<geser> ees1bk: your debian/rules is wrong
<geser> ees1bk: is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/wacs/trunk/annotate/head%3A/install/debian/rules the one you used?
<ees1bk> maxb: 'cos it worked and made a package that installed.  It took me a long time to get a rules file that built all the various packages and replicated what the RPM .spec file did.
<maxb> There's no reason to build packages as root. If you need to, you've written the packaging wrong.
<ees1bk> geser:  that is one I created today as an effort to debug things.  It exhibits the fault.
<geser> ees1bk: only some targets are guaranteed to be run as root/fakeroot (e.g. install and binary) while others (e.g. build) is only run as a user
<ees1bk> maxb: There's no reason to build packages as root. If you need to, you've written the packaging wrong.
<ees1bk> maxb:  Errrr... OK, I guess.  During the process of writing the rules file, I basically did what it seemed was needed to get it to work.  root or not wasn't really a concern.  I
<maxb> gaaah
<ees1bk> I'm now trying to get it "right" because the PPA system seems to demand that and I have very little idea why I'm seeing the failures I am.
<maxb> It's all caused by the symlink
<geser> ees1bk: does the package need compilatio or calling make (for the upstream Makefile)?
<ees1bk> maxb: what, the fact that I've tied up the source tree into an install directory breaks the build system?
<maxb> So all of this is a very non-obvious failure mode caused by debian/ being a symlink, and the /usr/bin/install command calling lchown, not chown
<maxb> afaise
<maxb> * afaics
<ees1bk> geser:  it compiles a plug-in module taken from the squid project for authenticating a user
<ees1bk> 's password without becoming them.
<geser> ees1bk: see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules for the description of the different targets
<ees1bk> maxb: I'
<geser> the problem is that your "build" target depends on "binary" which in end wants to change permissions
<geser> "The build target must not do anything that might require root privilege."
<geser> "The binary targets must be invoked as root" (but fakeroot works too)
<ees1bk> geser: but you can't use PAM to authenticate an arbitary user without being root - that's impossible - it just doesn't work.
<geser> I seem to got lost. From where does PAM into the play?
<ees1bk> geser: the package includes one binary package - wacs-hostauth - the purpose of which is to confirm that a user logging in through the web interface is who they say they are.  This package uses a small setuid root program called pam_auth that uses the PAM library to authenticate as that user and thus verify their credentials.
<geser> ees1bk: this has nothing to do with building. The files inside the build debs are usually owned by root and setuid works too, but the whole build runs without root.
<ees1bk> maxb: as far as I can see the symlink isn't the whole story - I moved install/debian to debian and edited the rules file to set DEBDIR=`pwd`/debian and attempted a rebuild with debuild -uc -us and I still get:
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs -i -k ChangeLog
<ees1bk> install: cannot change ownership of `debian/wacs/usr/share/doc/wacs/changelog.Debian': Operation not permitted
<ees1bk> dh_installchangelogs: command returned error code 256
<ees1bk> make: *** [wacs] Error 1
<ees1bk> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<ees1bk> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<ees1bk> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<maxb> hmm
<mdz> to whomever implemented this feature, thank you: Bug #549311 also links to the added bug watch (chromium #37722)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549311 in ubuntu "ERROR 107 NET:: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR/:UNKNOWN ERROR cannot open e mail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549311
<geser> ees1bk: as I told you, your targets inside debian/rules are wrong (or try to the things in the wrong order)
<ees1bk> geser: ok, I can believe that.  What do you suggest to fix it?
<maxb> geser: I'm not convinced that's the immediate problem
<maxb> ees1bk: Hmm. perhaps I have completely misinterpreted
<ees1bk> the rules file came about mostly from translating what I did in the RPM .spec file.
<geser> the "build" targets is only for the "compilation", if you don't have nothing to compile (or don't need to call "make"), you can leave it empty
<AndrewGee> Hi. I'm having problems submitting forms on launchpad. Every one says "Unexpected form data". Any ideas?
<salgado> AndrewGee, your browser is probably configured to not send referrer information
<maxb> Oh I am an idiot
<geser> ees1bk: that you get you a step nearer to a build deb (don't know yet if anything else needs fixing)
<ees1bk> geser:  I've taken out the build: binary and the build dep from install.
<maxb> geser is completely right. The problem is nothing to do with the symlink and everything to do with you running 'installation' phase commands from the build target
<AndrewGee> salgado: Do you happen to know how I'd fix that in Firefox?
<salgado> AndrewGee, http://www.technipages.com/firefox-enable-disable-referrer.html
<AndrewGee> salgado: Thanks :)
<ees1bk> OK, commented that bit out..... trying again...
<ees1bk> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<ees1bk> ok, the files I'm playing with are in such a mess now I'm going back to the SVN version.  I've removed the binary: build
<ees1bk> dependency and I've removed the install: binary dependency so that should clean that bit up.
<ees1bk> checking out, tarring up and having another go.
<ees1bk> ok.... this is looking good.
<ees1bk> just trying to upload the new package to the PPA now.
<ees1bk> ok - for some reason dput has decided not to send the source code tarball.  Any ideas?
<ees1bk> Good signature on /vol/www/main/software/wacs-0.8.5/build/wacs/wacs_0.8.5-2.dsc.
<ees1bk> Uploading to wacs-stable (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<ees1bk>   wacs_0.8.5-2.dsc: done.
<ees1bk>   wacs_0.8.5-2.diff.gz: done.
<ees1bk>   wacs_0.8.5-2_source.changes: done.
<ees1bk> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ees1bk> Not running dinstall.
<ees1bk> why no tarball?
<geser> debuild tries to guess on the version number if the .orig.tar.gz needs uploading or not
<idnar> ees1bk: you're building a -2 version, so it figures the tarball was already uploaded with -1
<geser> you can overwrite this with "debuild -S -sa"
<ees1bk> ah, ok, it wasn't.  trying again.
<ees1bk> tarball now going up - called wacs-0.8.5-2.tar.gz though which will probably decide to cause me grief... :-(
<pmatulis> have we gone back to forcing people to use ubuntu-bug again?  i really hate this.  what if i need to report a bug that has nothing to do with a machine i administer?
<ees1bk> OK, now waiting for the PPA to have a go at building it.  At which point I'm going to go home; I want to thank all you folks here for the help, advice and suggestions you've given me today.  Hopefully it'll have a positive outcome over the next hour or so!  THANK YOU!
<kfogel> james_w: saw your question 106006, handling now
<kfogel> james_w: what do you mean by "trace in the DB"?
<mtaylor> is there  a way to remove a series target from a bug?
<beuno> mtaylor, there is not. You can decline it
<mtaylor> beuno: suck
<mtaylor> beuno: so there's no way to re-target something
<mtaylor> beuno: ah. ok... I think I grok
<beuno> mtaylor, yeah, it sucks, I agree  :)
<cnd> I'm trying to propose a merge of one of my branches at lp:~chasedouglas/lucid/linux-firmware-nonfree to lp:ubuntu/linux-firmware-nonfree, but I just get an error back about how they aren't mergeable
<cnd> I found bug 446716, but I don't understand what's going on or how to resolve this issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446716 in launchpad-code "can't propose a merge spanning projects or packages" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446716
<james_w> kfogel: don't know, but LP apparently does.
<kfogel> james_w: can you paste the exact error you saw into the question, then?
<james_w> I didn't see it, cjwatson did, as I don't have the priveledges to actually make the change
<james_w> but it was something like "ubuntu-reviews@ is already registered and associated with ~ubuntu-core-dev"
<james_w> I was told this isn't the first time we have needed DB surgery for something like this
<cjwatson> "ubuntu-reviews@lists.ubuntu.com is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with Ubuntu Core Development Team."
<cjwatson> kfogel: I've added comments to the question with the exact error, and a reference
<kfogel> cjwatson: thank you
<dickelbeck> Last night Steve finally did https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/105477
<dickelbeck> what time does he come on duty GMT?
<dickelbeck> I need for it to be indexed one final time.
<sumanah> doctormo: ping re Ground Control
<dickelbeck> spm, you there yet?
<doctormo> sumanah: pong re Ground Control
<sumanah> doctormo: I have a question about launchpad login in GC.  ok to discuss here?
<doctormo> sumanah: It is, I'm fixing it now, so we can talk about it if you like...
<sumanah> I'm editing a piece for GNOME Journal that includes a short GC HOWTO, and it says that once you create a new Projects folder, "you can see a button to login to Launchpad. Click the button and enter your Launchpad username and password."  IIUC that's out of date?
<sumanah> doctormo: if you have an updated "also login to launchpad in another window" workaround, or if I should just say "once it works again it'll work like this..." then I'd appreciate it
<sumanah> doctormo: also, your launchpad profile page points to your old blog
<doctormo> Thanks for the update
<doctormo> Yes so what it'll do is load up a login window with a webkit frame, you'll login and it'll continue on from there.
<sumanah> aha!  ok, if that works, we're golden
<doctormo> That's really the best outcome of the very long discussion we've been having with the folks here.
<zyga> kiko: hi
<sumanah> so once I create a new Projects folder, I see a button to log in to launchpad, I click it, a form appears (in the webkit frame), I enter my user/pass, hit Enter, it logs me in, and I can then see the button to select a project to work on?
<sumanah> doctormo: two more questions. 1) is it an https login, and can the user see some indication of that?
<doctormo> sumanah: There is a login button on the configuration that appears, because you have to offer register too.
<doctormo> sumanah: It is https and no they can't because it's not a web browser and should never have been a web browser.
<doctormo> It won't become one either.
<sumanah> ok
<sumanah> doctormo: and 2) is https://launchpad.net/groundcontrol the best link for people to get more info?
<doctormo> Yes
<sumanah> "you have to offer register too" - sorry, I don't understand
<doctormo> sumanah: My original video of v1.0, with the login and register buttons.
<doctormo> That should still appear.
 * sumanah looks for video
 * sumanah watches http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/28261680
<sumanah> doctormo: oh I see, I mean that you can either login to an existing Launchpad account, or register a new one?
<sumanah> s/I mean/you mean/
<doctormo> sumanah: Right, so there is an "Identify yourself" -> Register of Login button -> webkit window -> (runs through a process with changing icons) -> done
<sumanah> doctormo: because I need to be achingly clear in the article: what is the text on the button? is it "Identify Yourself"?
<doctormo> sumanah: it is now
<sumanah> doctormo: great, thanks!
<sumanah> happy hacking & thanks for your help
<Penguin> Just made my first debian source package, but how do I update it?
<An_Ony_Moose> what's "launchpad karma"?
<Penguin> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<ripps> Hmm... light-themes was updated today, but the bzr repo on launchpad hasn't. Why?
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks Penguin :D
<Penguin> np
<Penguin> I am guessing I update my debian source package by making a .diff.gz from the .orig.tar.gz then applying it to the .tar.gz - is this right?
<Penguin> I can't find any info' on the net about how to work with these files on the packaging side.
<Aim> screen
<Aim> eek
<cody-somerville> Ugh!
<cody-somerville> Doing on-the-fly conversion from RepositoryFormatKnitPack6RichRoot() to RemoteRepositoryFormat(_network_name='Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n').
<cody-somerville> I don't want that!
<cody-somerville> Can a losa please help me?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: why do you need a losa to help?
<cody-somerville> Because I assume I need someone to delete the repository?
<cody-somerville> I want all my branches to be 1.9-rich-root support.
<james_w> you can delete the branch in the web UI
<mwhudson> there are no shared repositories on launchpad
<cody-somerville> Okay, I'll try that.
<cody-somerville> kk, ty
<lifeless> cody-somerville: why do you want 1.9-rich-root ?
<lifeless> cody-somerville: do you like slow performance and pain ?
<cody-somerville> I work with ARM systems for a living, so I must.
<cody-somerville> The real reason though is need to work with bzr 1.13.1.
 * cody-somerville wishes you could still set titles for branches.
<cody-somerville> la sigh
<beuno> cody-somerville, I removed that, 2 people in the whole wide world used it
<cody-somerville> beuno, I'd use it right now for 64 different branches.
<beuno> cody-somerville, still 2 uers *wink*
<beuno> *users
<cody-somerville> These branches would be used by the entire OEM Services business unit at Canonical.
<cody-somerville> or sorry, will be
<beuno> cody-somerville, and they won't if you can't change the full title?
<beuno> you can change it's names
<cody-somerville> No, they will regardless. But its going to be harder for them to find what they're looking for.
<beuno> cody-somerville, why?  you can give branches names
<cody-somerville> a slug, yes.
<cody-somerville> However, the name might not be descriptive of what the branch is.
<cody-somerville> (nor practical for the name to be more verbose)
<cody-somerville> Plus you have lp:~<owner>/<project>/ before the branch name
<cody-somerville> (which is useful for copying and pasting and should be kept regardless)
<beuno> cody-somerville, and the branch description is is not enough?
<cody-somerville> You can't see the branch description from the overview page.
<beuno> edit the branch
<beuno> I think it's not very well exposed :)
<cody-somerville> overview page of all the branches for a project
<beuno> right, it is not exposed there
<cody-somerville> What really makes this feature useful is when your branches are named using secret codenames ;)
<beuno> heh, right
<beuno> I still feel that may be solving the problem on the wrong level
<beuno> but, OTOH, I'm not Launchpaddy anymore, so, meh
<cody-somerville> How else would you solve it?
<beuno> I don't know, I'd have to understand the use case
<beuno> I suspect it would be exposing the descriptions in the listings, if the branch has one
<cody-somerville> I suspect that might work just as well.
<lifeless> cody-somerville: why do you need bzr 1.13.1 ?
<cody-somerville> Its the version of bzr in jaunty.
<lifeless> cody-somerville: we have builds for jaunty of 2.0+
<lifeless> cody-somerville: just add the ppa ?
<beuno> cody-somerville, file the bug, I'll +1 it  :)
<cody-somerville> lifeless, I'll ask IS.
<maxb> How would you nicely expose a multiline description in a listing?
<lifeless> IS have builds for hardy, so jaunty should be no trouble at all
<beuno> maxb, no line breaks, truncating
<lifeless> used for launchpad and distro scripting/support
<maxb> It feels liable to look ugly where descriptions are not designed for it
<beuno> maxb, they could or could not be toggable
<beuno> think of what loggerhead does for descriptions
<cody-somerville> maxb, http://github.com/ask/
<cody-somerville> beuno, lp #552074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552074 in launchpad-code "Branch listings should show branch descriptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552074
<wolter> Hi, how do I get my lp:<project name> branch set?
<wolter> I have my /main branch, but I cannot manage to create a simple lp:<project> branch..
<beuno> wolter, set it as the development focus
<cjwatson> mwhudson: any word on that openssh import?  I followed up to the question with a tentative diagnoiss
<cjwatson> *diagnosis
<mwhudson> cjwatson: oh right no
<mwhudson> spm: ping-a-ling
<spm> mwhudson: pong-a-long
<mwhudson> spm: can you copy the tarball and branch for the openssh import somewhere i can see them?
<spm> off crowberry? sure. gimme a bit...
<mwhudson> spm: no, escudero
<spm> ah yes; that too.
<mwhudson> spm: on a slave: bzr branch sftp://hoover@escudero/srv/importd/www/00007270 ~importd/openssh-branch
<mwhudson> spm: scp /hoover@escudero:/srv/imports/sources/00007270.tgz ~importd/openssh-tarball.tgz
<mwhudson> spm: i think
<dickelbeck> spm, any chance I could get you to import our mbox file one last time, if even by begging?  See the question for the reason.
<spm> excellent. ta!
<spm> dickelbeck: sure.
<dickelbeck> you are awesome man.
<spm> this is true. alas modesty is not something I've ever become familiar with... ;-)
<spm> dickelbeck: ha; just read the request; yeah sure. the file is in the same (remote) place?
<spm> mwhudson: so that's ... odd. I've got the bzr branch; but the scp is just staring blankly at me. going nowhere. trying a little debuggery juju
<mwhudson> spm: maybe you can use lftp ?
<mwhudson> oh probably actually
<mwhudson> i think the keys we use only allow sftp
<mwhudson> probably not scp or other ssh thingies
<spm> doh. yes.
<spm> better: Couldn't stat remote file: No such file or directory
<mwhudson> maybe it'
<mwhudson> s .tar.gz
<spm> mwhudson: hrm. nope. I shall stop remotely guessing and go look....
<spm> bwhahaah. s/imports/importd/ :-)
<mwhudson> spm: which machine are you on?
<mwhudson> spm: haha, sorry
<spm> copying onto pear
<mwhudson> cjwatson: indeed the 'internal' bzr branch is much more up to date
 * mwhudson requests a mirror using the api
<spm> argh. pear isn't setup for logs syncing. yet. <== yak shaving
<mwhudson> cjwatson: the import is up to date now
<spm> mwhudson: so the import files are in a 16mb tar.bzr on pear in the ~importd. I'll copy somewhere rsn...
<mwhudson> spm: i have (non-sudo) access to pear
<mwhudson> spm: so it's ok :)
<spm> excellent! even better!
<spm> openssh.tar.bz2 is the full set; or openssh-tarball.tar.gz & openssh-branch per reqeust above.
<mwhudson> spm: thanks
<cjwatson> mwhudson: hooray!  thank you.  I hope it stays that way :-)
<cjwatson> mwhudson: could I have done the API mirror update?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> how?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: for the former point, yeah, i hope so to, do let me know if it doesn't and i'll dig
<mwhudson> cjwatson:
<mwhudson> >>> l = Launchpad.login_with('mwhudson', 'edge')
<mwhudson> >>> b2 = l.branches.getByUniqueName(unique_name='~vcs-imports/openssh/main')
<mwhudson> >>> b2.requestMirror()
<cjwatson> thanks, noted
<dickelbeck> spm: said "just read the request; yeah sure. the file is in the same (remote) place?", I say "yes same name, new contents"
<spm> sweet; ta
<cjwatson> spm: thanks to you as well; this means I can package openssh 5.4p1 shortly, although it won't be in lucid (not due to this problem, it was too late anyway)
<spm> cjwatson: np
#launchpad 2010-03-31
<spm> dickelbeck: that re-build of the archives is underway as we speak; give it a few minutes....
<dickelbeck> cool
<spm> dickelbeck: and done; I noted yesterday that your browser may cache; so refresh to verify?
<dickelbeck> spm: the launchpad webpages say that all maillists are archived at http://mail-archive.com/
<dickelbeck> anything special I need to do to get all old postings in there, or is that even possible?
<spm> ahh. good Q. no idea. you can see our copy here: https://lists.launchpad.net/kicad-developers ? which is what I've just updated.
<spm> i suspect you'll need to contact the mail-archive folks directly?
<dickelbeck> spm: at first glance I think we have a winner on the import. thanks again for your help.
<spm> \o/
<dickelbeck> spm: there is nothing blocking usage of the list then, I can sound the bells and bring in the stampede?
<spm> dickelbeck: shouldn't be. (fingers crossed, touching wood etc...) :-)
<dickelbeck> one of my guys tested it this AM, and I got a message from kicad-developers-bounces+dick=softplc.com@lists.launchpad.net
<dickelbeck> did not know what bounces in that email was indicating
<spm> dickelbeck: actually - trial a test message and verify it winds up on the archive; it should be near as instant
<wgrant> It's to let mailman detect if an address is repeatedly bouncing.
<dickelbeck> not a configuration problem then?
<wgrant> No.
<dickelbeck> wgrant: will all email from the list have that in the "sender" then?
<wgrant> dickelbeck: Looks like it. But why it should be in Sender I do not know -- I would have thought that Return-Path would be the important one.
<dickelbeck> spm & wgrant: the new list seems to work OK, messages I send there come to my inbox without the "bounces" in the "sender", although they do not even show the "sender".
<dickelbeck> so I am going to announce to the old list to come join.  Thanks again for all your help spm!
<spm> dickelbeck: excellent; np!
<wgrant> Excellent.
<cody-somerville> how odd, if you put double slashes in your branch URI it'll say no such branch exists (at least when accessing branches on launchpad).
<cody-somerville> ie .lp:~moo/foo//test will fail
<wgrant> There was a bug filed overnight about double-slashed lp: branch alias requests hanging bzr.
<lifeless> entertaining but not surprising
<lifeless> foo/bar and foo//bar are not the same url
<wgrant> They are the same path, though.
<lifeless> in a local fs, sure
<cody-somerville> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~moo/foo//test/".
<cody-somerville> lifeless, regardless, we're not git. It should Just Work (TM). :P
<lifeless> cody-somerville: uhm, perhaps. OTOH first report of this in 5 years, I don't think its a high frequency issue at all.
<lifeless> and normalising urls can do bad things if some has a 'clever' server setup.
<james_w> lifeless: first report in 5 years, or second report in 5 hours :-)
<lifeless> james_w: well
<lifeless> both :)
<lifeless> I mean, whatever has changed is a problem
<lifeless> so we should figure that out
<cody-somerville> lol
<rdb> I need some help regarding anonymous API access (non-launchpadlib).
<rdb> I'm told that I should pass an empty string for the auth token and secrt.
<rdb> I'm not sure where though. To +request-token? To +auth-token?
<rdb> access-token*
<rdb> Or shouldn't I access +request-token/+access-token at all?
<wgrant> rdb: Neither.
<rdb> Oh.
<wgrant> You could just say https://api.edge.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu?oauth_consumer_key=foo&oauth_token=
<rdb> Aah.
<rdb> So I was thinking way too hard about this.
<rdb> Thanks. :D
<wgrant> Yep.
 * rdb ditches 100 lines of PHP code
<wgrant> Hahah.
<noodles775> wgrant: Hi! Did you mean for build_state/status to be on BuildFarmJob at http://people.ubuntu.com/~wgrant/launchpad/buildfarm/new-build-model.png
<noodles775> Also, I'm not sure what you were meaning by 'result' on the same table.
<wgrant> noodles775: Yes no maybe handwave handwave.
<noodles775> lol
<wgrant> See the Unresolved Issue™
<wgrant> I don't have a solution to result field placement yet.
<wgrant> Do you have any ideas?
<noodles775> Ah right. OK, so for the moment I'll include the state there and we'll see what develops (I'm just doing an initial schema change to see how big it is).
<rww> Hi! When I commit something to Launchpad with bzr, it doesn't get linked to my Launchpad account. I imagine there's some bzr command I need to do?
<wgrant> rww: bzr whoami "First Last <email@address>"
<noodles775> wgrant: as I said, I'm not sure what you meant by result? I mean, it's not the BPR/SPR, and the log is already there...
<rww> wgrant: email@address being the same one that's attached to my LP account, I assume?
<wgrant> noodles775: It was probably me playing with keeping status and result separate. Like at the moment we have Job.status, and Build.buildstate is used mostly to indicate the result, and is type-specific.
<noodles775> I see.
<wgrant> But Job.status is what we look at to determine candidates.
<wgrant> rww: Any one of those attached to your Launchpad account, yeah.
<noodles775> OK, so for the moment I think it makes sense for it to be subsumed by BuildStatus.PENDING? (as we won't have a job record etc.), and pending will at-least be common to all jobs.
<wgrant> noodles775: I guess.
<wgrant> But we should allow for job types to have their own build statuses. Most make no sense for translation jobs, for example.
<noodles775> wgrant: but a subset of BuildStatus does make sense for translation jobs right? (PENDING, FULLYBUILT, etc)
<wgrant> noodles775: Right.
<wgrant> noodles775: For all job types we have (WAITING, BUILDING, BUILT)
<wgrant> For most we can split BUILT into (SUCCESSFUL, FAILED)
<wgrant> For builds we can further split FAILED into DEPWAIT, CHROOTWAIT, FAILEDTOBUILD, FAILEDTOUPLOAD
<noodles775> Yep, so it looks like it's worth factoring to a general BuildFarmJob.status, and then other build types can provide their own custom statuses. hrm.
<wgrant> Here is my dilemma.
<noodles775> For the moment, it would be *easier* refactoring-wise, to just use the current BuildStatus and ensure that each type is satisfied by a subset.
<noodles775> But whether it's the best refactoring path is another question.
 * noodles775 should have started this conversation on lp-dev.
<rdb> I somehow can't find a way in the 1.0 API to get the blueprints for a project. Am I blind or missing something?
<wgrant> rdb: Blueprints aren't exposed through the API yet.
<rdb> o_O
<rdb> You're kidding, I hope?
<wgrant> sadly not.
<rdb> Bah! BAH!
<wgrant> When in doubt, check https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<rdb> I am looking in it, thats why I asked why I couldn't find blueprints
<rdb> Is it planned anytime soon?
<wgrant> Blueprint has no active developers. So it would be up to a community developer.
<rdb> I kind of relied on it to be available. :-/ I could of course just http get the blueprints page and parse it, but using the API would be a lot better.
<rdb> Uh, could I volunteer?
<rdb> I wouldn't have that much time to work on it, but it's a feature I need soon.
<wgrant> rdb: Of course.
<wgrant> read-only access should not be difficult.
<rdb> wgrant, https://code.launchpad.net/~ajmitch/launchpad/blueprint-api
<wgrant> Write access is harder, though.
<wgrant> Ah, yes, forgot ajmitch was working on it a while ago.
<rdb> It seems "in progress"
<rdb> Yeah, I just need read access
<rdb> I just need to be able to get a listing of blueprints and most important information
<wgrant> rdb: I might point you at the last commit dates on that branch.
<rdb> I noticed.
<rdb> December... buh.
<rdb> ajmitch, ping
<rdb> wgrant, looks like jml also worked on something, that was rejected for merging into devel
<wgrant> jml: Do you recall why your blueprint exposition branch was rejected?
<wgrant> There is no comment.
<rdb> Aa, wait, I see that jml's branch was merged into ajmitch's branch
<jml> wgrant, rdb: I rejected my branch
<jml> because it was done at UDS to demonstrate a thing, and I couldn't be bothered making it ready to land
<rdb> Ah, OK.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 11:00 UTC until 13:00 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<om26er> I have not received any bug email for an hour, is the update responsible?
<wgrant> om26er: Probably. Cron jobs like the bug notification sender are generally turned off a little earlier than the actual rollout.
<om26er> wgrant, If I do some work on any bug report will the reporter and subscribers be notified after lp is out of read only?
<wgrant> om26er: Yes.
<wgrant> The notifications will be queued in the DB, and sent once the cron job is switched back on.
<om26er> wgrant, thanks alot :-)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 11:00 UTC until 14:00 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<deryck> adding an hour to LP downtime.  Sorry.
<humphreybc> WAH
<deryck> I know.  it sucks. :(
<humphreybc> 12 hours before UMP releases beta, writing freeze and quickshot! =O
<humphreybc> these fixes better be worthwhile :P
<rdb> Is the blueprint support just missing from the API, or is it also missing from launchpadlib?
<beuno> rdb, both, AFAIK
<rdb> Oh, darn. Well, thanks.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: kfogel | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Daviey> Hi.. How can a project be re-assigned the maintainer from ~registry to a different tea,
<Daviey> It used to be owned by a team, but i think that team was deleted as it was surplus.
<Daviey> (I've found the answer, thanks)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<keffie_jayx> hello all, Can anyone point me to doc on how to disable edge redirection?
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net, and hit the button
<keffie_jayx> Hobbsee: I am pretty sure i couldn't find the button yesterday. I know it, it's in a blue box. I will wait till 10.03 is rolled out and try then. thanks
<Hobbsee> keffie_jayx: oh.  that's what the usual solution is, but i've not tried it recently
<tsimpson> keffie_jayx: there is also a green link in the bottom right of every edge page called "Disable edge redirect."
<tsimpson> just above the copyright stuff
<keffie_jayx> tsimpson: mm ok, let me try that. Thanks
<radix> is there a way to see all PPAs with a particular package name?
<noodles775> radix: have you tried https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<radix> nope
<Daviey> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=PACKAGENAME
<sinzui> radix: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch has a list of ppas
<radix> ok... I guess I'll have to click on each one to see if it has the package I want
<radix> I'm basically looking for a stable build of thunderbird 3
<mdz> I'm getting email from LP about comments being imported to some VERY old bugs
<sinzui> radix: I see 3 ppas https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<noodles775> radix: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ppa ?
<noodles775> radix: ah, v3. Sorry.
<sinzui> mdz: allenap: is checkwatches trying to get the backlog comments on bugs?
<noodles775> radix: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa is probably what you want.
<radix> noodles775: I saw that, but the "daily" scared me
<radix> noodles775: I just want the released version of thunderbird 3
<allenap> sinzui, mdz: That sounds like good news, believe it or not. It means that it's actually doing *something* :)
<mdz> allenap, good news for some, maybe, but not for someone who is attached to a lot of bugs over the past 5 years ;-)
<allenap> mdz: I'm sorry about that. I'll try and see if there's a way to alleviate it. To be honest, the answer is probably: not before it's caught up already. However, if it's really disruptive, we can shut down that process until we have a fix.
<mdz> allenap, "only" 5 emails so far
<mdz> with 4-digit bug numbers
<chrisccoulson> is there anything you can do about bug 13661? it seems that a users mail address keeps bouncing mails back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13661 in synaptic "get proxy config from gnome configuration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13661
<sinzui> chrisccoulson: A request is already made. I assigned the issue to an admin
<chrisccoulson> sinzui, thanks
<danopia> hey, where can i see the build queue? mainly so i know when lucid packages are stable again
<danopia> stabler8
<sinzui> danopia: do you mean https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+builds which is linked from the ubuntu/lucid page?
<bigjools> danopia: http://launchpad.net/builders
<danopia> sinzui, if it listed queued and still building (i.e. not done yet) then i'd like it
<danopia> bigjools, that's not lucid-specific and i can't see how many more lucid packages are ququed
<danopia> i'm just waiting for packages to be built so i can upgrade my system from 9.10
<bigjools> danopia: ok, then use the filter on the page that sinzui posted
<danopia> "Currently building" and "Needs buildilng" together would be nice
<danopia> sinzui, thanks, and put a word in somewhere that i'd like to filter by more than one state at a time :P
<sinzui> that may already be reported in bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz
<bigjools> patches welcome
<FFForever> what are the requirements to run launchpad?, I have a small vps ~4gb and 256mb of ram think it would work?
<Daviey> FFForever: If that is a serious question.. No.
<FFForever> It was..., what would I have to upgrade to, to get it working?, 512mb of ram?
<azop> Why do you want to run your own launchpad?
<FFForever> Because to my knowledge launchpad does not allow private repositories for commercial work
<azop> We paid for a commercial launchpad account.
<danopia> what features do you want? there are other options
<FFForever> how much are they?
<FFForever> I mainly want git control/bug tracking/time tracking if possible?
<azop> It's a nominal fee
<azop> As far as I'm aware that's supported in the commercial account
<azop> Subject: Canonical shop: Purchase of Launchpad Commercial Subscription (12 months, Basic)
<azop> It's easy :)
<maxb> time tracking? I dont think so
<maxb> And what do you mean by "git control"
<FFForever> web browsing and user management without configuring everything manually like I am now
<maxb> FFForever: The requirements to run Launchpad include first replacing all the image files, which canonical does not license for use by others.
<maxb> Which is a pain
<danopia> i don't think that launchpad does much more with git other than mirror it
<FFForever> maxb, joy
<danopia> wth, there's a "media adapter" at 0.168.1.97 called Microsoft Corpora?tion - ”þðÔ?”7Ä
<danopia> anyway.
<danopia> FFForever, do you mean you want to use git instead of bzr?
<azop> FFForever-Away: I would seriously look at paying the fee to Canonical for a launchpad account and look at an external program to log dev time
<azop> we use Redmine, but I don't believe the redmine -> lp tool is finished
<danopia> i'm writing a system that does what you want but 1) it's not finished 2) i don't support private repos on the main instance because of the nature of how the system interacts with itself
<zyga> azop: what are you using in redmine
<zyga> azop: I'm deploying redmine where I currently work
<danopia> zyga, "in redmine"?
<zyga> azop: time tracking is what we're also using
<zyga> yes
<danopia> oh
<zyga> actually redmine + bzr
<danopia> it has nice time tracking but we never used it, since the project i used redmine with was largely for when we were bored
<zyga> I see
<zyga> that reminds me I have to push some redmine patches before I switch my job next month
<azop> zyga: we are using it on improve.bluecherrydvr.com
<azop> though we aren't effectively using the time tracking, but it's available
<zyga> azop: any major deployment issues if I may ask?
<zyga> are you using any plugins?
<azop> zyga: not really, we are using the older branch and we haven't moved to .90
<zyga> I see
<azop> zyga: we aren't using any plugins currently.  One of our developers was looking at lp + redmine
<azop> so apport reports could be moved from lp to redmine and such, but it hasn't gotten started yet
<zyga> apport, why?
<zyga> crash tracking?
<azop> zyga: yes
<zyga> why move to redmine?
<azop> redmine has been in place for a year, we haven't done anything useful yet with our LP account :P
<danopia> on group i'm with only uses lp for a mailing list :P
<nigelb> once i start a project, I can't rename it on my own?
<nigelb> the project's link is now https://launchpad.net/acceptindia can I change the acceptindia part?
<nigelb> sinzui, ^
<sinzui> nigelb, ask a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-registry
<sinzui> nigelb, an admin can rename it
<nigelb> ah, thank you :)
<BlackZ> are there any problems with translations.edge.launchpad.net ? I can't let a new or another translation suggestion for some strings
<sinzui> BlackZ, danilos, has the rules for suggestions changed?
<BlackZ> sinzui: nope, I can let new or another translation suggestions with others translation templates
<danilos> BlackZ, sinzui: they should not have changed, but there is a problem when someone tries to reactivate the existing, discarded suggestion
<danilos> BlackZ, can you point me at a page where this happens?
<BlackZ> danilos: sure, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xz-utils/+pots/xz/it/+translate?start=0 string no. #55 is an example
<danilos> BlackZ, I am not sure exactly what's going on, can you please file a bug and we'll look into it
<BlackZ> danilos: sure, I will ! I will look if there's already a bug open too (?)
<danilos> BlackZ, btw, can you paste me what string are you trying to translate as? and are you an Italian reviewer or a translator?
<danilos> BlackZ, (i.e. what translation are you trying to use)
<danilos> BlackZ, and thanks :) shorthand for filing a bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug :)
<danilos> BlackZ, actually, I don't think it's a bug in rosetta
<danilos> BlackZ, it seems it's a problem with c-format flag on a message that needs no such flag
<BlackZ> danilos: translator
<danilos> xz-utils has a bug in the template, you can see how rosetta highlights "% o" for you, and expects to find it in the translation as well
<BlackZ> danilos: ok, so I think it's a bug in xz-utils translation template, as you said
<danilos> BlackZ, right, so please file a bug on the package and create an ubuntu-translations bugtask as well :)
<danilos> BlackZ, using "also affects project" (the guys in ubuntu-translations will make sure it's fixed sooner rather than later)
<BlackZ> danilos: yes, I know how to do, thanks !
<danilos> cheers
<sebner> LP is quite b0rken. I guess the update went wrong. Adding a comment to a project on LP give me this error: (sorry, bad formating), http://pastebin.com/2nw2UmTk
<james_w> sebner: do you block referrers?
<sebner> james_w: I don't know what the hell is going on ..
<sebner> james_w: in other words: I can remember doing anything causing this
<geser> the bug comment importer seems to be nice, but does it really have to import comments for bugs closed years ago?
<sinzui> sebner, your browser is not sending REFERER header. plugin guarding your privacy may be doing that for you
<sinzui> sebner, launchpad is now requiring the REFERER header to prevent certain kinds of attacks.
<sebner> sinzui: I googled and found a tutorial for enabling referers (firefox, about:config) but if I restart firefox it gets reset to disabled O_o
<sinzui> hmm
<sinzui> sebner, firefox like all browser do send the referer header by default. I think something like an addon is disabling it
<sebner> sinzui: trying
<sebner> sinzui: disabled everything, no luck. trying with a clean new profile
<sebner> sinzui: yeah, working. seems my default firefox profile is totally b0rken
<sinzui> sebner, do you have any extensions installed?
<sinzui> sebner, the -p option disabled extensions, so the profile is clean and so to is the browser setup
<sebner> sinzui: yeah, some but I tried with all of them disabled too and I didn't instal any extension the last few weeks. wondering what has happened
 * sinzui shugs
<sebner> sinzui: nightly-tools! grrrrrr
<Penguin> I figured out how to make deb packages, but I've got no idea how to update them using .diff files (if that is, indeed, what you use). Can anyone give me some info' please?
<barry> hello ppa experts!  i just dput a updated package to my ppa but i used the wrong url: dput ppa:barry/ppa computer-janitor_2.0-0ubuntu4_source.changes
<barry> i meant to use ppa:barry/python, but now launchpad won't let me dput to the correct ppa
<barry> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<barry> Nothing more to do for computer-janitor_2.0-0ubuntu4_source.changes
<barry>  
<barry> what's the best way to fix this?
<james_w> barry: that's not LP telling you that
<james_w> use -f with dput
<barry> james_w: ah, cool, thanks
<barry> james_w: perfect
<Penguin> Ahh, so you use a .changes file...
<barry> Penguin: build source will give you the .changes file (i happen to use 'bzr bd -S)
<Penguin> Sorry I'm really new to packaging, I have no idea how I go about updating my package...
<Penguin> Do I upload the new one to launchpad first?
<barry> Penguin: i am no expert, and there are many ways to do it, but the way i like to do it is to use bazaar's bzr-builddeb plugin.  you don't have to push your branch to lp first, but you do need a proper debian directory.  then 'bzr bd -S' leaves you with a .changes file you can dput to your ppa so lp will build it.  of course, i also like to push my branches to lp to share them with other people
<barry> Penguin: do you know how to create a debian directory with control, rules, changelog, etc?
<Penguin> barry: Yeah, I have my properly debianized package with .orig.tar.gz and source.tar.gz and .deb. I just don't know how to make version 2.
<barry> Penguin: dch -i to update your changelog
<Penguin> barry: Done
<barry> Penguin: now build source again and your version should be bumped
<Penguin> barry: Yeah..
<Penguin> barry: So I upload all the new files to launchpad?
<barry> Penguin: just dput the _source.changes file i think
<Penguin> barry: And then it automatically grabs the new files?
<barry> Penguin: dput will upload everything the buildd's need to build the source package
<Penguin> barry: I think I got it now, thanks.
<barry> Penguin: great!
<chamindra> hello I am from the sahana project: https://launchpad.net/sahana
<chamindra> I need some help with the following query
<chamindra> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/98691
<sinzui> chamindra, I can make the project group once an admin renamed the current project
<chamindra> it asks to rename the project from sahana to sahana.old in order to create a super project.. but I am not sure where to do that. As "change details" only gives display name
<chamindra> sinzui: can you tell me where I need to go to change the name
<chamindra> I am in the admin group of the main project
<sinzui> chamindra, you cannot rename the launchpad id/name, only an admin can
<glen> bazaar.launchpad.net giving 500 now
<chamindra> sinzui: ok sure. What do I need to do so that you can proceed
<sinzui> chamindra: there is nothing we can do until an admin renames the old project: which I think is this question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/106129
<chamindra> oh ok
<chamindra> I presume you mean a launchpad admin. OK then I will just wait till it is done
<sinzui> chamindra, I can make the project group with basic information when the name is available. I will assign the project group to you to complete
<chamindra> sinzui: thanks for your help..
<chamindra> you can email me on chamindra@sahanafoundation.org with the details when you are ready
<chamindra> wait a sec.. is there anything you need us to do to make the name available, or will you do that?
<chamindra> just checking
<chamindra> sinzui: ^
<sinzui> chamindra, I was going to copy the summary and description of the current project and for the project groups, then make you the owner. You can fix the information and add the current projects to the group
<chamindra> sinzui: sure will do
<Daviey> loggerhead down?
<Daviey> oh, just being buggy - being persistent with refresh gets it there :)
<orbarron> hello all... I am a NooB to launchpad and bazaar so please be nice :)
<orbarron> I am trying to pull down a project but I seems to have some proxy issues with bazaar
<orbarron> does anyone know where to configure this? I tried in ./bazaar/authentication.conf
<sinzui> orbarron, I think you need to first use bzr login <launchpad-id>
<sinzui> orbarron, your id is the name after the ~ in your profile page's url
<orbarron> ahh
 * orbarron tries
<orbarron> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "login"
<thumper> sinzui: lp-login
<thumper> orbarron: ^^
<orbarron> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
 * orbarron wonders if this is proxy issue :-/
<orbarron> does bzr have a way to set proxy?
 * orbarron had to set corkscrew up for git so assuming bzr needs something similar...
<wgrant> orbarron: If you haven't run bzr launchpad-login, bzr will use HTTP. I believe it will respect the normal http_proxy environment variable.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<doko__> now I got 400 emails, but the highest bug number is still below 30000. maybe somebody could disable these emails for closed bug reports?
<wgrant> doko__: I believe that checkwatches has been turned off for now; there is a branch awaiting a cherrypick to turn Debian comment syncing off so bug syncing can be switched back on.
<doko__> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> doko__: You haven't received any in the last couple of hours, right?
<doko__> wgrant: the latest 10min ago
<wgrant> Oh.
<kfogel> wgrant: reading
<kfogel> wgrant: don't know status, unfortunately
<wgrant> there is a branch proposed to production-devel to fix it, but I thought checkwatches was switched off in the interim.
<kfogel> wgrant, doko__: I thought maybe there was something on launchpad blog about this
<wgrant> Bug #552725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552725 in malone "checkwatches is syncing debbugs comments and spamming people" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552725
<wgrant> "checkwatches as been disabled to stop the noise now. It needs to be re-enabled *ASAP*. We need a fix for this right away."
<kfogel> wgrant: the only other thing I can find is gmb's post http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/launchpads-bug-watch-system-and-other-animals
<lifeless> leonardr: so did lptools need changes for your beta thing, at all ?
<kfogel> oooooh
<kfogel> okay, wgrant and doko__ : so IOW, contrary to bug #552725, doko__ is still getting spammed with comments from old bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552725 in malone "checkwatches is syncing debbugs comments and spamming people" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552725
<wgrant> kfogel: Yes.
<wgrant> Which suggests that checkwatches is turned on.
<kfogel> hmrmrm, that's bad, since Gavin won't be awake for a while :-)
<wgrant> There is a convenient LOSA somewhere who can switch it off, though.
<doko__> last email I see is about "[Bug 27317] Re: netenv segmentation fault"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27317 in dialog "netenv segmentation fault" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27317
<kfogel> doko__: I've raised a noise about this internally with admins
<doko__> kfogel: I don't mind clearing my own mailbox tomorrow morning ;-)
<kfogel> doko__: but many other people might mind :-)
<doko__> =)
<lifeless> kfogel: our call; 60 minutes or so from now ok ?
<kfogel> lifeless: I think so, but my schedule is not completely under my control.
<lifeless> who controls it ?
<kfogel> lifeless: if I can't, don't worry: I definitely *can* next week.  Just today and tomorrow are my last days of coding rotation on bugs team; I kind of want to finish up some stuff related to bugs work.  Next week I'm back on strategy team, and this is part of our strategy.
<kfogel> lifeless: I wasn't sure when you'd be coming online today
<kfogel> lifeless: so, I'm in SFLC offices today, and I have to leave when last staffer leaves
<kfogel> last staffer happens today happens to be my friend with whom I'm having dinner anyway
<kfogel> lifeless: (But, to give the more general answer: my girlfriend Winnie :-) )
<spm> doko__: how old are the emails? were they sent *within* ~ the last 2 hours?
<lifeless> kfogel: heh ok
<lifeless> I just need breakfast; I'm fighting a cold at the moment, and (shock, horror) I slept 3 hours later than I normally do
<leonardr> lifeless: yes, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lptools/multiversion-support
<wgrant> leonardr: How strong are our API versioning guarantees?
<kfogel> lifeless: definitely go get breakfast.  If I'm here when you're done, we'll chat tonight; if not, your Tuesday morning (my Monday night) is fine.
<leonardr> though james_w claims he put those changes into ubuntu
<doko__> spm: last one is now "[Bug 27432] Re: readline5: FTBFS on i386, s390, powerpc.", arrived 13min ago. from fiordland.canonical.com (fiordland.canonical.com [91.189.94.145])	by grenadilla.canonical.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id B6B741442BB0	for <doko@mail.canonical.com>; Wed, 31 Mar 2010 23:36:40 +0100 (BST)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27432 in readline5 "readline5: FTBFS on i386, s390, powerpc." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27432
<kfogel> lifeless: (I'd like to reserve tomorrow for bugs work strictly)
<wgrant> leonardr: eg. the pending build model rework is going to make Build API compatibility rather difficult.
<lifeless> kfogel: its easter
<lifeless> are you sure your monday is ok ?
<kfogel> lifeless: oh, meaning your Friday in commonwealth countries is a holiday anyway, right?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> friday and monday both, I believe.
<kfogel> lifeless: Yes, I am sure -- let me put it this way: have a good Passover.
<lifeless> :>
<spm> doko__: yeah - I can see the cause - despite the fix; we still had an old version of checkwatches running. gah. I've killed that so *hopefully* we're groovy from here
<doko__> \o/
<kfogel> ./o\.
<kfogel> that's "bow to spm" in case it wasn't clear
<spm> I did wonder :-)
<wgrant> kfogel: I was trying to work out how that one was possible.
<spm> I was ? hrm is that hands on head? the '.'s being elbows...
<kfogel> wgrant: you have to be double-jointed
<wgrant> Yeah, it looked like hands on head with very strange elbows.
<kfogel> wgrant: or, like me, simply made of ASCII from the start
<wgrant> Heh.
<spm> kfogel: they broke the character set when they made you. :-P
<kfogel> (my sister's made of UTF-8 though -- she got better nutrition)
#launchpad 2010-04-01
<kfogel> spm: (and concluding with the doc that ties all the threads in this channel together: http://svn.red-bean.com/repos/main/3bits/utf8_xml.txt)
<lamont> wgrant: around?
<wgrant> lamont: Indeed.
<lamont> did bigjools dump the lp-buildd faceplant on you?
<lamont> gimme a minute and I'll pastebin it
<wgrant> He emailed me about it, but he private-pastebinned it, so I can't see it.
<wgrant> (I replied as such, but I doubt I'll get a response until next week)
<lamont> actually, I did that - sorrty
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407378/
<wgrant> OK, so, firstly... WTF.
<wgrant> Secondly: WTF
<wgrant> Thirdly: Did you not run 'debian/rules package' again?
<wgrant> It looks like you have a pre-Wellington buildd-slave.tac, but a post-Wellington debian.py
<lamont> oh hrm...
<lamont> I did it both ways
<lamont> I think
<wgrant> What does your buildd-slave.tac have in the way of registerBuilder calls?
<wgrant> One or four?
<lamont> well, i did it both ways, that one is probably the 59 with 56's launchpad-files
<wgrant> That explains this failure.
<lamont> we really need to break lp-buildd into it's on bzr tree
<wgrant> How does it fail the other way?
<lamont> well, it failed the other way too
<wgrant> We're about to, yes.
<wgrant> It fails the same way the other way?
<lamont> lookiung
<lamont>         exceptions.OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/home/buildd/build-1361010-2804267'
<lamont> sigh.
<wgrant> Ah, well, that one is obvious.
<lamont> we should handle that case better
<wgrant> There's a bug for that™
<wgrant> But it may become less relevant when we change the suffix soon.
<lamont> let me push another true-59 pile and see how that does
<wgrant> I noticed that 59 probably needs a config migrator.
<wgrant> Also, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/get-translations-jobs-working/+merge/22584 has a fix to get translations jobs working.
<lamont> ah - we have a new set of hardware coming on for the non-package-build buildds - my primary motivator for this roll is getting it so that karmic and later twisted works
<wgrant> The armels are already Karmic, right?
<lamont> old armels are karmic, new and shiny armels are lucid
<wgrant> Ah
<lamont> close enough and didn't see much point to leaving them on karmic
<wgrant> lamont: Nothing later than 56 is in prod, right?
<lamont> correct
<lamont> though ferraz et al have 59-ish
<wgrant> Right, but they are not production.
<wgrant> They are SLOW.
<wgrant> Anyway, rolling 59 without the config migration sounds like a recipe for disaster later on.
<lamont> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407382/
<wgrant> Gnrgggh
<wgrant> Oh, that's in abort()
<wgrant> That's well known.
<lamont> afk for a few
<wgrant> Why was an abort attempted?
<wgrant> (I had a fix for that, but I think it has probably been lost somewhere)
<lamont> meh.  could be stale state
<wgrant> A restart should fix it.
<lamont> should is the relative term
<lamont> just finishing up a stop, scan for timeout fail, start round
 * lamont watches the log
<lamont> 2010/04/01 04:08 +0100 [-] Iterating with success flag 0 against stage CLEANUP
<lamont> we can maybe haz win
<lamont> back in a couple
<wgrant> (the abort thing has always been problematic; it's not new)
<wgrant> Yay.
<lamont> wgrant: so yeah, uploaded and happy.  Is there more that needs to land before I roll 59 out to production?
<lamont> that is, do you want to do a config migrator for it? (can I have it in the next 8 hours?)
<lamont> I'd prefer to roll the buildds at the start of my workday (while london is still online, etc), and not on a friday
<wgrant> lamont: The config migrator is a trivial appending one... so I can have it to you in a few minutes.
<wgrant> lamont: The buildd hunk of the branch I mentioned earlier is also relevant, though it's unclear when we'll start or using or whether further changes will be required.
<wgrant> Errrr. s/or using/using it/
<lamont> right
<lamont> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lamont/launchpad/launchpad-buildd_59 <-- wgrant fwiw
<lamont> seems twisted/hardy didn't like the --umask option
<lamont> oops
<wgrant> I was about to ask about that.
<lamont> so that's what the current 59 was built from, feel free to base off that and push to it if you want, or whatever
<wgrant> Yep, pulling that down now.
<lamont> the other question  is if you feel a need for heavy testing tonight, or if I can go crash for 6 hours before my start-of-day
<lamont> I can purge-n-reinstall 56 on ferraz, and confirm that the upgrade to 59 makes for a working buildd, at least from a package building perspective (and will before rolling to production with 59)
<wgrant> I know the binary and recipe slaves work for success cases and at least CHROOTWAIT. I haven't tested the other failure cases aggressively.
<lamont> I also plan to poke bigjools about the translations thing to see how he wants to go with that for this week
<wgrant> bigjools is flying tomorrow.
<wgrant> He probably won't be around.
<lamont> meh.  slacker
<lamont> right.  will pester noodles then
<lamont> that would explain why he told me to poke noodles to land my changes
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<lamont> so yeah.. known bug fixes and such - email me the details and I'll see how much of it I'm comfortable with for the right-before-easter rollout, and how much wants to wait until next week
 * wgrant is just testing the migrator.
<lamont> but I should go crash now, if you don't need more
<wgrant> Yeah, I was wondering if this was part of a big break-everything-before-people-leave-for-four-days campaign.
<lamont> it's a normal weekend in the US
<lamont> as in I'm around both friday and monday
<wgrant> Oh. That's news to me.
<lamont> pretty much the rest of the world takes a 4-day as a federal holiday
<lamont> not the US
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> lamont: lp:~wgrant/launchpad/buildd-59-migrator pushing.
<wgrant> It works.
<lamont> ta
<lamont> diff looks cool here.  to sleep, perchance to dream, and will deal with all that in the morning
<wgrant> Night.
<BlackZ> has launchpad some problems with the login ? I can't login, I get "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<BlackZ> ah, it's in read-only mode, thanks
<obergix[work]> is the login broken ? (Invalid OpenID transaction)
<BlackZ> obergix[work]: it's in read-only mode, I think it's normal atm
<obergix[work]> ok
<Daviey> Is it known that the package "build status" page shows inconsistent "Started X seconds ago"?
<wgrant> Daviey: Do you have an example build?
<Daviey> wgrant: not now, it's showing correctly.. but before the buildlog content is visable.. when refreshing for over a minute it jumped from 4 seconds, 14 seconds, 8 seconds
<wgrant> Daviey: That sounds like it was failing to dispatch, so it was retrying repeatedly.
<wgrant> Daviey: If you see it happening again, try to grab the build ID and builder name.
<Daviey> wgrant: well i just lurked on a build under /builders/* , and it didn't do that
<Daviey> wgrant: the one i noticed it on was https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.23/+build/1595942 , follow pressing rebuild after a dep wait issue.
<Daviey> it's not really a major thing really.. just something odd :)
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * pmatulis waves to mneptok 
<lamont> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/molybdenum/+edit <-- why does that page seem to always time out??
<Drakeson> I have a (the ?) http referer "problem", and strongly prefer not to enable http referer for all cases.  How can I file bug reports?
<Drakeson> is there a workaround for firefox?
<spiv> Drakeson: i use the "RefControl" extension, it lets you specify policy per-site if want to
<Drakeson> does it allow you to "only send referer from within the same domain"?
<spiv> Drakeson: yeah
<spiv> Drakeson: that's actually the policy I use, I don't have any per-site overrides
<spiv> (it's the "3rd Party requests only", IIRC)
<Drakeson> I wish it was the default behaviour. Currently I have network.http.sendRefererHeader set to 0, and I don't know how to find the documentation for the variables in about:config.
<matsubara> lamont, do you have an oops id?
<spiv> Drakeson: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.sendRefererHeader
<matsubara> lamont, I see you're already talking to soyuz guys. ignore me :-)
<spiv> Drakeson: (and in general <http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries>, which is the first google hit for "about:config")
<lamont> Please try again
<lamont> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<lamont> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<lamont> Thanks for your patience.
<Drakeson> spiv: thanks
<Byt|Eee> I have a question in setting up my own instance of launchpad... I'm erroring out with error 1 after trying to do make schema, it was getting permissions issues on deletion and never got to creating the database "launchpad-dev"
<Byt|Eee> I cannot find a resolution on the answers page, is there a way to solve this issue to allow make schema to continue and complete?
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, can you copy and paste the output? use pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<Byt|Eee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407581/
<Byt|Eee> That is the error out section and return to command line, matsubara
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, did you run make with a different user than you're running make schema with?
<Byt|Eee> matsubara: No, I have simply provided my suso password with every entry so far for super-user access. I have always been logged in as lpuser.
<Byt|Eee> ah, sudo I meant.
<Damascene> hello, is it here were  should I report of someone abuse in lauchpad bugs?
<matsubara> Damascene, what's up?
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, what's the output for ls -alh /var/tmp/ ?
<Damascene> this man https://bugs.launchpad.net/vte/+bug/263822/comments/17
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263822 in vte "RTL (right to left) support in terminal (BiDi)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> if I select my
<Damascene> location to Jerusalem the settings of the calendar should act accordingly
<Damascene> (In Israel the rest days are Friday which is a half workday and Shabbat
<Damascene> which is a full nonworking day)
<Damascene> he ignore the international law and claiming the ownership of jerusalem on launchpad
<Damascene> he couldn't chose any other cities that have less sensitve improtant to Muslims
<Damascene> *city
<matsubara> Damascene, I fail to see how his comment is abusive
<Damascene> do you know what is jerusalem?
<matsubara> yes
<matsubara> and it seems to me he's giving an example for the settings he's using at his computer. not trying to be offensive or anything like that
<Damascene> this bug is important to muslim and arabs and thos people disagree on that point too much
<Byt|Eee> matsubara, Sorry it takes so long, I'm running remotes and VNCs everywhere for this. ls output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407588/
<Damascene> his word is absolutely abusive to muslims and arabs
<Damascene> and he is using lauchpad to promote his idea
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, you can safely remove /var/tmp/bazaar.launchpad.dev from there. sudo rm -rf /var/tmp/bazaar.launchpad.dev
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, then try again
<Byt|Eee> matsubara, Thank you for your help, hopefully that will solve my issue.
<matsubara> Byt|Eee, all right. let me know if you need further help
<Damascene> do I expect to get any help here or I should respond to him directly?
<matsubara> Damascene, I don't think we can help. he's not being abusive at all in the sense that we need to censor his coments
<matsubara> comments, even
<matsubara> Damascene, in any case, I think you can talk him and sort it out, but from my understanding of it, he's actually trying to help making the settings work for both hebrew and arab languages
<Damascene> what if England invaded paris for 100 year. England decided to call pairs an England city. an English man comes to Launchpad stating that he expect to see English software installed when he chose pairs as a city. why he couldn't chose London for his example
<Damascene> it's too clear.
<Byt|Eee> matsubara, Thank you again, it completed schema and is running fine now.
<Damascene> oh right, he can't change his post. and you don't want. one way to solve the issue
<matsubara> Damascene, I think you're overreacting, he clearly states that depending on the language setting, the rest of the applications should behave accordingly. Using your example, both english and french would be installed by default and according to the language set, if you choose Paris, you'd get settings accoridng to the language set by the user.
<matsubara> Damascene, I understand that's a sensitive topic for you but he's trying to address the use case for both arab, hebrew and persian languages. not making a statement that he owns Jerusalem or anything like that.
<matsubara> Damascene, in any case, what do you want us to do? to censor his post? I don't have the power to do that but I can escalate if you want
<Damascene> so you are suggesting to do nothing at all or to state that Arab calender should be installed too if he chose Jerusalem?
<Damascene> yes please, escalate it.
<matsubara> Damascene, I'd have to ask you to file a question here: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and let me know the URL and I can ask the admins if this should be removed or not
<Damascene> his move is really sensitve.
<matsubara> Damascene, I don't know enough about this piece of software but it's seems sensible to me, if I have arab as my system language, to get a arab calendar. if i have hebrew as my system language I'd get a hebrew calendar, and if I have english I get the gregorian calendar.
<matsubara> Damascene, and I think that's exactly what Yaron is suggesting
<Damascene> matsubara, what the question would be about
<Damascene> "is it allowed to someone to use launchpad to promote his idea in a sensitive subject"?
<matsubara> Damascene, explain that you feel someone is abusing LP bugs just like you did here on IRC. it doesn't really need to be a question
<matsubara> Damascene, sounds good
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> thanks
<Damascene> matsubara-lunch, https://launchpad.net/~sh-yaron
<Damascene> sorry
<Damascene> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106198
<Damascene> please tell me after you forwared it to the admins
<micahg> matsubara-lunch: I think the bohrium builder is stuck
<Ursinha> Damascene, you can subscribe to the question, I guess
<Damascene> what do you mean Ursinha? I'm the one who reported that
<pyther> Hi
<pyther> I need to submit a bug for conkyForecast how can I do this?
<pyther> This is the only link Ican find https://code.launchpad.net/~m-buck/+junk/conkyforecast
<deuxpi> Hi everyone! I have a problem reassigning bug to a different project
<matsubara> hey micahg, what's the URL?
<matsubara> Damascene, I'll let you know through the question itself. thanks for filing it
<Damascene> ok, thanks magcius
<Damascene> matsubara,
<mok0> deuxpi: you have to add the project to "Also affects project"
<micahg> matsubara: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/bohrium  It's a 5-10 minute build
<mok0> deuxpi: and then set the bug to "Invalid" in the first project
<deuxpi> micahg: I can't make the project appear by searching for it
<matsubara> deuxpi, do you know the name of the project?
<deuxpi> micahg: If I search for ubuntu-mono, I get a few packages, but not lp:ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono
<matsubara> deuxpi, what's the bug/
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/humanity/+bug/552558
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552558 in humanity "Simplifying the GTG monochrome icon" [Undecided,New]
<matsubara> deuxpi, so, the bug is really on a ubuntu package?
<matsubara> deuxpi, if you're certaing the bug is on a ubuntu package, you should mark the task as invalid on humanity and then click the "Also affects distribution" link. Choose ubuntu and then the ubuntu package.
<matsubara> deuxpi, if you're not certain, I'd suggest you to join #ubuntu-bugs and ask for help on how to triage it appropriately
<matsubara> micahg, checking that. hang on
<deuxpi> matsubara: Ok, if I understand correctly, unless I specity that it affects Ubuntu, I don't get ubuntu packages from the list.
<matsubara> deuxpi, exactly
<deuxpi> I'll remember that :) thanks!
<matsubara> deuxpi, you can change projects though. do you know the upstream project for the ubuntu-mono package?
<deuxpi> I think it's maintained by Ubuntu
<deuxpi> matsubara: it's a Ubuntu-specific derivative of Humanity
<matsubara> deuxpi, right. so in that case I think the correct thing to do is to mark the humanity bug task as invalid and open a new bug task for ubuntu package
<deuxpi> matsubara: done. thanks again!
<matsubara> deuxpi, np
<matsubara> hey pyther, apparently there's no package for that conkyforecast code
<matsubara> LP doesn't support bug reports against branches
<matsubara> pyther, my suggestion is to try and contact the author using LP
<pyther> matsubara: ok thanks!
<matsubara> pyther, np
<mneptok> pmatulis: heya!
<pmatulis> mneptok: just waking up?  :)
<mneptok> pmatulis: yeah. was awake until 3am dealing with EU colleagues and issues.
<mneptok> the MySQL User Conference is in a week, and i've been buried.
<pmatulis> mneptok: fun stuff, where will it be held?
<mneptok> Santa Clara. the wasteland of Silicon Valley.
<NicholasHale> Hello, what e-mail address should I contact to request permission to be able to assign questions to certain people on Launchpad Answers?
<matsubara> NicholasHale, for what project ?
<NicholasHale> matsubara: Launchpad itself
<matsubara> NicholasHale, so you want to help triage launchpad itself questions?
<NicholasHale> matsubara: Yes
<matsubara> NicholasHale, cool. I guess I can add you to the team that takes care of that. what's your launchpad user id?
<matsubara> NicholasHale, I'll make sure that's ok first and then add you or let you know what's up with your request. I guess there's no problem but I'll ask around first
<danopia> i'm not sure if this is normal but ghc has been building on arm for 20 days now <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-12/+build/1526050>
<zyga> danopia: in qemu or native?
<danopia> no idea
<danopia> i don't run the bot, i just noticed it on hte build queue
<maxb> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=ghc6&build_state=built
<maxb> Last build took 42 hours
<maxb> So 20 days suggests a problem I suppose
<maxb> buildd 12526 0.0 2.3 14344 11124 ? S Mar11 0:46 /usr/bin/make -r --no-print-directory -f ghc.mk all
<maxb> buildd 16422 0.0 0.0 1340 204 ? R Mar11 0:02 sh debian/watcher.sh 12485 /build/buildd/ghc6-6.12.1 /build/buildd/ghc6-6.12.1/build-stamp ghc\|gcc
<maxb> ^ the current last two lines showing in the build output display, so someone can check back if it's changed at all in a few hours
<matsubara> lamont, can you check the builder please ^?
<lamont> which builder?
<lamont> oh, ghc6-armel?
<lamont> yeah.  that one's special
<lamont> I'm purposely ignoring it to see if it finishes building before release
<lamont> we're kind of betting "not"
<lamont> if too many more people ask about it,  I'll just hide the buildd from the UI
<matsubara> danopia, ^
<matsubara> all right. I'll let you know. thanks lamont
<lamont> the buildd in question is slated to be turned off and yanked out of the rack late next week or early the week after
<danopia> why is that build special
<lamont> danopia: it's FTBFS pretty much everywhere, there was some question of whether it was "just really really really really slow" or "dead"
<lamont> it seems to make progress, just not very fast
<lamont> I'm in the process of turning up another 5 armel buildds, and shutting down all the old ones (need newer hardware to build lucid properly), so it's not a build I've been worrying about much
<lamont> danopia: that there are lots  of builds queued up is a global issue atm, armel has actually been keeping up quite handily, with only 6-8 buildds
<lamont> danopia: jaboticaba and 5 other buildds are sitting on manual so I can do some work on them once they finish their current build.  somewhere in there I'll have to make a decision about jaboticaba and how much longer I get to ignore it
<cody-somerville> Whats the fastest way to subscribe a single team to 64 different branches?
<matsubara> cody-somerville, I think by using the API
<cjwatson> Can anyone help me get ec2test running?  I had it running just earlier today, but now it explodes on me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407760/
<mwhudson> cjwatson: ugh!
<mwhudson> i can only suggest "try again" ?
<cjwatson> I did, twice :-(
<cjwatson> the only thing I'm aware of changing is pushing another revision to the branch under test
<james_w> did the ec2 instance change, perhaps to an ubuntu AMI based one?
<james_w> cjwatson: you can run with -d and step through until it has started the machine if you want to poke at it
<salgado-afk> cjwatson, just pull from devel and it will be fixed
<salgado-afk> I'll send an email about it in a bit, need to go afk now
<cjwatson> salgado-afk: ah - thanks
<cjwatson> salgado-afk: thanks, sorted
<mwhudson> strange failure mode!
<wgrant> lamont: Morning. How's the buildd stuff going?
<lamont> wgrant: 5 buildds to quiesce and upgrade
<lamont> my launchpad-buildd_59 branch.
<wgrant> lamont: Only five?
<wgrant> Or are the rest already done?
<lamont> I expect that next week, we'll do it again for the next round of fixes
<lamont> 5 left
<lamont> ourd buttercup hooker jaboticaba vernadsky
<lamont> gourd, that is
<lamont> mind you, those machines have been building the same package for at least 9 hours
<lamont> and jaboticaba will eventually come down to a race between me upgrading it and turning it off
<wgrant> Hm, I haven't heard of buttercup before.
<lamont> Started 21 days, 10 hours, 10 minutes, 30.3 seconds  ago.
<wgrant> Must be armel.
<lamont> gourd and buttercup are armel
<lamont> so the list above is armel, armel, ia64, armel, i386
<wgrant> Yeah, I noticed gourd a day or two ago.
<lamont> acorn will show up once someone sorts out the network cable in the DC
<wgrant> lamont: No catastrophic failures yet?
<lamont> chugging along quite happily, other than a little muppetry on my part
<lamont> some of the ppas don't have ubuntu-minimal installed, and 59 kinda lacks an actual Depend: on the minimal-but-not-actually-Essential lsb-release
<wgrant> Yeah, I saw that last commit.
<wgrant> non-virt i386 is looking pretty sad at the moment.
<lamont> nah - it was much closer to 1000 earlier today
<wgrant> Ah. It was about the same as it is now when I last checked about 12 hours ago.
<lamont> yeah - those long private builds are a bitch
<lamont> OTOH, even hppa has a build going now....
<lamont> thanks again for the help last night
<wgrant> No problem. Thanks for getting the new code out there now. It's good to know it works for the critical things before we need it for the new stuff.
<lamont> wgrant: true that.  and for bonus points, you can presume that rev 59 has been deployed.
<wgrant> lamont: Not quite.
<wgrant> Although I guess all except jaboticaba should be done soon.
<lamont> On the downside, the hardy version is 59~0.IS.8.04, and it'd be totally bonus if upgrading to 0.61 (I kinda ate 0.60)... didn't reapply the 59 upgrade to config
 * wgrant assumes, and prepares the first hack-removal branch.
<lamont> and jaboticaba will be done or dead
<wgrant> lamont: It finds the old version by splitting on ~ and taking the first bit.
<wgrant> So that version is fine.
<lamont> ah, cool
<xnox> What determines killing a branch import? cause new gcc import almost managed to finish only to be killed while it was working normally
<xnox> eg. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42056577/vcs-imports-gcc-trunk-log.txt
<xnox> it just needed a few more hours to finish ;-)
<wgrant> xnox: I believe that Launchpad 10.03 introduces incremental bzr-svn imports.
<wgrant> This means that it will import 1000 revisions at a time, so a failure like that will cause minimal loss.
<wgrant> And it's less likely to fail on small increments.
<dauerbaustelle> I want to report a bug on launchpad.net
<dauerbaustelle> but it's telling me to enable referrers
<dauerbaustelle> I WONT. is there no way reporting bugs on launchpad with referers disabled?
<wgrant> Not at the moment.
<xnox> dauerbaustelle, add GPG key and use email interface with signed emails
<dauerbaustelle> woa
<dauerbaustelle> well then I won't report any bugs anymore, sad
<xnox> it is intermediate protection from spam and account hijacking as far as I know.
<wgrant> It will hopefully change soon.
<wgrant> It was the most practical solution at the time.
<dauerbaustelle> lots of spam or what?
<lifeless> so, I haven't heard an explanation for the logic here
<lifeless> wgrant: do you know the theory ?
<wgrant> CSRF protection.
<wgrant> It's unrelated to spam.
<lifeless> and how does referer help ?
<dauerbaustelle> what's about generating a token and passing it via POSt oder so
<dauerbaustelle> *POST or so
<wgrant> dauerbaustelle: That is the correct solution. But it is a massive task on such a huge webapp.
<wgrant> So it would not have been implementable quickly.
<dauerbaustelle> I don't this but I think you know better than me. :D
<wgrant> lifeless: Forms cannot forge Referers. They can force omission, but not mangling.
<wgrant> (and XHR has non-braindead security)
<wgrant> dauerbaustelle: Launchpad has hundreds of forms, many external applications that use its forms, and lots of JavaScript that would probably also need to be changed.
<wgrant> It is not a small task.
<dauerbaustelle> oh well
<dauerbaustelle> bye
#launchpad 2010-04-02
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to make changelogs that the update manager supports?
<Muscovy> Anyone?
<wgrant> Muscovy: You can't. At the moment update-manager is hard-coded to look at changelogs.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Muscovy: But Launchpad is currently gaining the ability to store changelogs itself. So we might be able to soon adjust update-manager to look at Launchpad instead.
<Muscovy> I can't seem to apt-get source my packages?
<wgrant> Muscovy: Have you added the deb-src line to sources.list?
<Muscovy> Nope, only add-apt-ppa
<wgrant> Muscovy: that doesn't add the deb-src line, so it makes sense that you cannot use apt-get source.
<Muscovy> What's the line I need to add?
<wgrant> Muscovy: The same as the line starting with 'deb', except with 'deb-src' instead of 'deb'.
<dash> i'd like to add a feature to launchpad and i'm curious if anyone else has worked on or wanted this before:
<dash> having a rel="me" link on a user's page so that social graph api stuff can pick up a launchpad profile as associated with a user in some other system
<dash> in particular i'm thinking of Google Buzz.
<wgrant> dash: I haven't seen that requested before. I'd start by filing a bug against launchpad-registry, and maybe asking #launchpad-dev during the American (or maybe European) working day next week if you want to work on it yourself.
<dash> i figured i'd have a poke at it, launchpad can't be worse than any other giant python project ;)
<idnar> I'd probably be interested in that
<idnar> although I think there's a lot more work you'd need to do that to make that user's Launchpad activity usefully discoverable from the profile page
<dash> idnar: not much
<dash> idnar: there's already rss feeds there
<wgrant> Useful activity feeds for projects and people are something that everyone has been wanting for a while.
<dash> for bugs/branches/revisions
<wgrant> It just hasn't happened yet.
<dash> well. having another way to export them might catalyze that :)
<idnar> dash: you can discover the feeds, but you can't really extract the data from them
<idnar> they're just opaque items
<dash> sure
<idnar> but, yeah, it's a start
<dash> that's enough to start with :)
<dash> google buzz seemed useless to me until i realized it would pull in data from all over
<idnar> I actually find the social graph stuff a lot more useful in search than in Buzz
<dash> hm, how's it work in search
<idnar> you get stuff like this: http://slipgate.za.net/~mithrandi/google-social-search.png
<idnar> (or you can go use social explicitly, of course)
<dash> huh yeah, i'm noticing that now
<Andre_Gondim> I can't see this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/553232
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553232)
<wgrant> Andre_Gondim: It contains no sensitive information, so I've made it public.
<Andre_Gondim> wgrant, thanks ;)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP in readonly mode 09:00 - 09:30 UTC | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<vish> cold someone correct the link > http://blog.launchpad.net/maintenance  this is the one used in the yellow info
<vish> could*
<vish> ex: Bug 1
<vish> Bug #1
<vish> bleh , bot is no here too :s
<wgrant> vish: There is a branch in proress to fix that, I believe
<vish> wgrant: neat , ty
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP in readonly mode 09:00 - 10:00 UTC | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP in readonly mode 09:00 - 11:00 UTC | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<dolmen> the maintenance link currenlty at the top of LP is outdated
<dolmen> I had to go through 3 redirect to view http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<wgrant> dolmen: Yep, that's being fixed.
<Lord-Readman> then is readonly mode going off?
<nookie^> hi isn't it possible to view branches right now?
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP in readonly mode 09:00 - 12:00 UTC | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<keffie_jayx> hello, is code hosting still in maintenance?
<dolmen> I'm still not able to login on LP: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<dolmen> (Error ID: 1553canistel47)
<dolmen> I've not been able to login since tuesday (I didn't use my account for weeks before)
<azop> keffie_jayx: it doesn't appear so
<azop> keffie_jayx: mthaddon removed the readonly mode from the topic shortly before you arrived
<keffie_jayx> azop: thanks. just my branch failed tio upload a couple times. thanks again
<mthaddon> azop: does your email address have any unicode characters in it by any chance?
<mthaddon> er, sorry, I mean same question for dolmen
<salgado> mthaddon, how can I see the OOPS mentioned by dolmen?
<mthaddon> salgado: I've pasted you a link
<salgado> saw that, thanks
<dolmen> mthaddon: no unicode in my e-mail. But unicode in my last name (Olivier Mengué)
<dolmen> mthaddon, salgado: here my user page: https://launchpad.net/~dolmen
<mthaddon> dolmen: I'm trying to find someone who might be able to help - the login service was recently split out from LP, so it's not really something LP devs can help with much any more I'm afraid
<salgado> dolmen, where you trying to login to report a program crash?
<salgado> s/where/were
<dolmen> Not this time. But I tried several times in the previous days.
 * dolmen is testing Xubuntu on an old ThinkPad T22 from his aunt
<dolmen> mthaddon: so, who should I annoy for the login problem?
<mthaddon> dolmen: we're working on it - should be able to let you know something either way before too long
<dolmen> mthaddon: thanks
<salgado> dolmen, you've logged in before, right?
<mdeslaur> could someone take a look at OOPS-1553EB957
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1553EB957
<maxb> Err, something very odd is broken. I'm refreshing edge/builders and the page sometimes shows zero amd64 pending builds, sometimes ~35
<maxb> Is it possible there's an appserver out there talking to a stale DB?
<maxb> and following a link to a supposedly building build page shows it as "Starts in 3 hours"
<maxb> It looks like LP has some kind of  split-brain situation going on
<maxb> matsubara-afk: really afk?
<dolmen> salgado: yes, I've logged in before: my account is 5 years old
<salgado> dolmen, can you try resetting your password?  that should work now.  sorry for the inconvenience
<maxb> Is there a LOSA around?
<james_w> mdeslaur: bug 542274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542274 in malone "Bug OOPSing due to missing LFC" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542274
<mdeslaur> thanks james_w
<dolmen> salgado:                                       Your login was unsuccessful       HTTP Response status from identity URL host is  not 200. Got status 404
<dolmen> salgado: I've reset my password and I'm now authenticated on login.laucnhpad.net. But still not on http://launchpad.net
<salgado> dolmen, and if you click on 'Login' on launchpad.net, it fails like that?
<chex> maxb: hi there
<Damascene> hello,
<Damascene> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/106198
<Damascene> is there any thing to add?
<Traveler__> hi
<Traveler__> cannot send bug reports, redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Traveler__> I am already registered at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?start=75
<dolmen> salgado: yes, it fails with that error: HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 404
<maxb> chex: Hi. I'm seeing the rather bizarre behaviour as I mentioned above. Namely that launchpad page requests seems to be randoly showing an up-to-date build status, or the status of the builds from a few hours ago.
<maxb> For example if I load the Url https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+builds?build_state=pending 10 times, most cases return 497 results, but a couple return 777 results
<maxb> The symptoms are as if some requests are being served from a lagged replication slave
<salgado> dolmen, would you mind trying again?  might have been a time-related issue
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what on earth is going on with launchpad? i'm getting bug mail from people commenting on bugs, but when i try and view them on launchpad they are not shown
<dolmen> salgado: login.lauchpad.net now says: "Your account has been deactivated"
<salgado> dolmen, this is not fun, eh?  I'm getting someone to help sort this out
<maxb> chex / other LOSA: Did you see my comments above?
<chex> maxb: yes I did, was investigating what could be causing that
<jcastro> deryck: ping
<deryck> hi jcastro
<jcastro> I have a question for you.
<jcastro> so nigelbabu wants to run patch days
<jcastro> and I was thinking, is it possible to run a query to get a list of projects with the most amount of patches attached?
<jcastro> so we can basically figure out what's doomed the most.
<jcastro> deryck: it doesn't have to be like a fancy page or something, just like a one off query we can run monthly or something
<jcastro> enough to get us going
<nigelbabu> jcastro, we have https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs
<jcastro> yeah but I also want ones that aren't subscribed
<deryck> jcastro, something you guys can access on LP, or just ping someone on the bugs team to get the data for you is enough?
<jcastro> just the data is fine
<nigelbabu> ah :)
<jcastro> I can trudge through it and stuff
<jcastro> deryck: basically enough for us to go "oh we should concentrate on these 10 packages first" or something
<deryck> jcastro, gotcha.  I can pastebin you something right now from staging, which could be a day or two old, but should be pretty close.  Sound cool?
<jcastro> perfect!
<deryck> jcastro, will take just a second as I work out a query by hand, but then should be simple to re-run when you need.
<jcastro> deryck: no worries, just thought about it today so it's no rush
 * deryck is kind of bored since it's sooooo quiet with everyone gone
<deryck> might as well query
<nigelbabu> deryck, thank you :)
<deryck> nigelbabu, np
<fta> where can i see the status of an upload waiting for approval? the link i got in the email is broken
<fta> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/chromium-browser/5.0.342.7~r42476-0ubuntu1
<deryck> for those playing along at home, here's the query I'm using:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408245/
<deryck> jcastro, nigelbabu -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408246/  That sort of thing work for you guys?
<nigelbabu> deryck, definitely :)
<deryck> cool.
<Zarathoustra> Hi
<Zarathoustra> I'm trying to create an account on launchpad since three days but I always get an error when I try to enter my new password.
<jcastro> deryck: awesome, thanks!
<Zarathoustra>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service.
<Zarathoustra> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Zarathoustra> (Error ID: 1553canistel117)
<deryck> jcastro, np!
<deryck> Zarathoustra, is there an OOPS id anywhere on the error page?  Should be of the form OOPS-XXXX where XXX is unique each time.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=XXXX
<deryck> heh
<Zarathoustra> Does somebody know what is the problem ?
<deryck> Zarathoustra, see my question to you in the scrollback.
<Zarathoustra> deryck: just Oops!
<jcastro> deryck: hey wait a minute. ;)
<jcastro> deryck: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav/+patches
<jcastro> but the query says 268?
<deryck> hmmm
<nigelbabu> deryck, did you take fix Released status too for the count?
<deryck> oh, yeah, crap.
<deryck> jcastro, nigelbabu -- my stupidity, sorry.  I didn't filter on status.
<deryck> let me try again. :-)
<jcastro> oh, that would be 268 patches ever?
<nigelbabu> hehe
<deryck> jcastro, nigelbabu -- so you just want open bugs then counted?  i.e. filter out  WONTFIX, INVALID, FIXRELEASED ?
<jcastro> deryck: yes please
<jcastro> sorry I wasn't clear before
<deryck> jcastro, no, that should be obvious.  I was stupid. :-)
<nigelbabu> yep
<nigelbabu> btw, to date clamav has only had 163 bugs, so 268 patches sounds wrong
<nigelbabu> 163 bugs in all statuses
<deryck> nigelbabu, ok, I can run a second simpler query to confirm data here in a second.
<nigelbabu> oh cool :)
<deryck> nigelbabu, jcastro -- I'm assuming we don't care about FIXCOMMITTED either?
<nigelbabu> can you have that separate if possible?
<Zarathoustra> deryck: any idea about my problem?
<nigelbabu> in some package sets it has a meaning
<nigelbabu> Zarathoustra, did you find an oops?
<nigelbabu> i.e. oops ID
<Zarathoustra> no oops ID
<deryck> nigelbabu, sure, I can do that one separate.
<Zarathoustra> Just "Oops" as the first word in the html page
<nigelbabu> thanks :)
<deryck> Zarathoustra, without an OOPS, I don't think I can help.  maybe sinzui might be able to figure it out.
<deryck> hmm, yeah, so there must be some other field I need to filter on.  numbers seem high from what we show on LP.
<Zarathoustra> at the end of the page, there is "(Error ID: 1553canistel117) "
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, try using login.ubuntu.com, the real SSO service.
<Zarathoustra> ok, I'll try
<nigelbabu> deryck, how much of a difference?
<deryck> nigelbabu, just looking at samba, I get 42 in my chart and 5 on the +patches view.
<nigelbabu> ouch, thats too much, lemme take a look at samba
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: my try failed  ;(
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: (Error ID: 1553carambola20)
<sinzui> okay, so we know this is actually a problem with SSO, not launchpad
 * sinzui think who knows how to diagnose SSO issues
<sinzui> Zarathoustra you are https://launchpad.net/~herrsergio ?
 * sinzui likes the monkey
<Zarathoustra> no
<Zarathoustra> I have no account yet
<Zarathoustra> Ok ;-)
<Zarathoustra> I understand your question
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, okay, so this is definitely about Ubuntu's SSO. have you received the email that had the registration URL?
<Zarathoustra> Yes, of course
<salgado> Zarathoustra, do you use accented characters on your password, by any chance?
<nigelbabu> deryck, I'd say the fix released is still not filtered out
<Zarathoustra> salgado: no, just ascii
<Zarathoustra> all letters uppercase
<salgado> Zarathoustra, do you have an OOPS ID from an earlier attempt?
<Zarathoustra> salgado: no
<deryck> nigelbabu, I got it now.  needed to limit by distribution, too.
<nigelbabu> deryck, aha :)
<salgado> Zarathoustra, ok, I'm getting someone to get me the logs. hopefully that'll give me a clue on how to workaround the problem
<deryck> hmmm, ok, so still off a bit from +patches.  but very close. :-)
 * deryck looks at schema again
<nigelbabu> well, we're getting closer than before :)
<Zarathoustra> salgado: logs of the registration service ?
<salgado> Zarathoustra, yes, the error logs
<Zarathoustra> salgado: do I need to stay on the channel? Can you get my email address in the logs?
<salgado> hi phanatic
<deryck> ah, dupes
<phanatic> hi salgado, how can i help?
<salgado> so, Zarathoustra is having problems registering an account: the OOPS ID is 1553carambola20
 * phanatic looks
<deryck> nigelbabu, I think there difference now is the +patches view filters dupes, and I'm including them.  You want me to filter them out too?
<deryck> jcastro, ^^
<nigelbabu> please do :)
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: the last is 1553canistel123
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: the first one has no detailed informations unfortunately, and the latter wasn't synced to our web interface yet. i'll ask for a manual sync to check it out.
<salgado> phanatic, I can see the second one
<zyga> any u1 music store devs around?
<jcastro> zyga: see #u1msbeta
<zyga> thanks
<deryck> nigelbabu, jcastro -- now we have a pretty accurate list, I think.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/408255/
<jcastro> that one makes way more sense
 * nigelbabu points to kernel team
<nigelbabu> I think we can leave kernel and xorg bugs to the respective teams
<jcastro> yeah, they're always doomed
<jcastro> still, plenty of apps on there where normal people can dive in
<jcastro> deryck: thanks!
<deryck> jcastro, you're weclome!
<nigelbabu> deryck, hugs and beer when we meet :D
<deryck> nigelbabu, :-)
<alexmoldovan> Hello folks, can you tell me if I can erase one of the project from "Affects" from one of my bugs?
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: sync is in progress, i hope you can stay around for a little while (ca. 15 minutes)
<deryck> alexmoldovan, no.  you can set the task invalid or re-assign to the null project if you need to get rid of the bug mail noise.
<alexmoldovan> thanks
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: I can wait, what I have to do after?
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: hopefully i'll have more information by then about the problem that prevented you from registering
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: ok, I wait unil you ping me
<Zarathoustra> s/unil/until
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: thank you
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: no, thanks you ;-)
<deryck> I'm out.  Later on, all...
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: the problem seems to be that according to the database you don't have any preferred email address set, and apparently we don't handle that scenario gracefully :(
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: I just try to create an account
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: when I register my email address, I get the following mail:
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: the second oops happened on the reset password url
<Zarathoustra> We've received a request to create a new account with your email address.
<Zarathoustra> If this was you, perhaps you've forgotten your password?
<Zarathoustra>     https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: when you want to register a new account?
<Zarathoustra> I tried several days ago
<phanatic> was it completed?
<Zarathoustra> My first try was wednesday, probably not completed, I received the same email I pasted
<Zarathoustra> as the first mail from launchpad
<phanatic> Zarathoustra: if you receive this mail, it means you have already been registered with this email address
<phanatic> your registration is probably stuck somehow
<phanatic> let me try to unstuck it :)
<Zarathoustra> phanatic: sure, I let you! ;-)
<Zarathoustra> Well... Thank to everybody who tried to help me
<Zarathoustra> MANY thanks to phanatic !
<Zarathoustra> Bye
#launchpad 2010-04-03
<sebi`> hi, what is the canonical URL for a bazaar branch? for example, when I have a branch at "lp:~$USER+/junk/$BRANCHNAME", and someone without the launchpad plugin for bazaar wants to get this particular branch, what would be the canonical URL (or command, or w/e)?
<wgrant> sebi`: The Launchpad plugin is distributed by default. But the public read-only URL is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH
<sebi`> ah, i didn't know the launchpad plugin is part of bazaar
<sebi`> thank you
<wgrant> The writable URL is bzr+ssh://THEIRUSER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH
<sebi`> also, how would i move a branch from /+junk to an official project? I'm somewhat lost at that point, or i'm thinking the wrong direction
<wgrant> sebi`: You could just push to the new location, but that doesn't work too well if there are other artifacts associated with the branch.
<sebi`> oh
<wgrant> If there's nothing like an MP, bug or blueprint linked to it, just push to the new location and delete the old one.
<wgrant> Otherwise you can use some API magic to move the branch.
<sebi`> okay, i'll try it
<sebi`> api magic? :D
<wgrant> Try which? The API method?
<sebi`> i'm just going to try to move the branch first
<wgrant> sebi`: Have you used launchpadlib before?
<sebi_`> i'm terribly sorry, I had a connection reset
<sebi_`> no, i haven't used launchpadlib before, infact i'm not very familiar with bazaar either (only the most basic commands... I just started using it, so please don't expect too much)
<wgrant> sebi`: Which branch is it?
<sebi_`> it's lp:~sebi90/+junk/frey
<wgrant> sebi_`: There's nothing attached to that, so just re-push to the new location and delete the old one.
<wgrant> No point moving it.
<sebi_`> and how would I do that? :/
<wgrant> sebi_`: Hm, was there a VCS for this before? It looks like a reasonably large codebase.
<sebi_`> it's kind of large, about 6MB currently
<sebi_`> no, i haven't had a VCS before
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> So, 'bzr push --remember lp:~sebi90/frey/trunk'
<wgrant> 'trunk' can be whatever you want.
<wgrant> Then subsequent pushes will push to the new location.
<wgrant> Hm, but the frey project doesn't seem to exist on LP?
<sebi_`> no, and frankly, I have no idea how to register it as project
<wgrant> sebi_`: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<wgrant> It's linked from the front page.
<sebi_`> i'm sorry, must have overlooked that :(
<sebi_`> thank you
<sebi_`> okay, done
<sebi_`> okay, pushed and commited, working as expected \o/
<sebi_`> wgrant: thank you very much
<wgrant> sebi_`: Excellent. One last thing:
<sebi_`> yes?
<wgrant> Run 'bzr whoami "First Last <email@address>"', so your commits are linked back to your Launchpad account.
<sebi_`> okay
<wgrant> If you look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sebi90/frey/trunk, you'll see that they're not at the moment.
<Muscovy> Is there any way to bypass Launchpad's password requirements? I went to change mine, but apparently it needs capitals and numbers, though my current password has none.
<lifeless> no
<Muscovy> :|
<lifeless> Launchpad now uses the Ubuntu single sign on service, and that has different requirements than the old part-of-launchpad service had.
<wgrant> And USSO isn't developed by the Launchpad developers.
<wgrant> Does ISD maintain a public presence at all?
<lifeless> wgrant: not in the way lp does. We should change that.
<medex> is it possible to upload a tar file for user download in a project
<wgrant> medex: Have a read of https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<medex> great perfect
<maxb> Hi, what's a typical turn-around time for a new code import review?
 * maxb is waiting for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/guice/trunk
 * wgrant points out that it's a weekend, and a long one at that.
<maxb> I filed it before the weekend :-)
<maxb> Does code import reviewing serve any purpose beyond stopping people importing entire Subversion trunk,branches,tags trees?
<wgrant> That's pretty much the point of it.
<wgrant> And why Git imports are automatically approved.
<maxb> I wonder if "auto-approve if svn URL ends with /trunk" would be worth considering
<issyl0> Hello there.  I'm wondering what's up with karma?  I did loads of translation yesterday and the day before, but my launchpad karma hasn't increased for days and normally it does...
<maxb> issyl0: It's a Saturday, you'd be better off filing a question so someone who works at Canonical sees it when they get into work after the weekend
<wgrant> issyl0: I would suggest waiting a couple of days more. There has been DB work over the past couple of days that was disrupting the karma update script.
<wgrant> It has probably finished by now, so everything may update when the script next runs tomorrow.
<issyl0> Ah, OK.  I see.  Thanks!
<issyl0> I wasn't being *that* impatient, I was just wondering :)
<manish> Can anyone tell me how to get the WADL file for each resource? Is it using GET or POST?
<manish> for example for this "resource_type_link": "https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/#branch_merge_proposal" how do I get it. Using GET doesn't help much
<lifeless> send an OAUTH cookie with your request
<manish> lifeless, I am sending it
<manish> using AUthorization header in the request
<manish> what should be the Content-Type for the request?
<wgrant> manish: Send the correct Accepts header.
<manish> wgrant, text/xml ?
<manish> or text/wadl ?
<wgrant> manish: Check the 'WADL Description' section on https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<wgrant> application/vd.sun.wadl+xml
<manish> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> manish: You should issue a GET with that header field to the webservice root (eg. https://api.edge.launchpad.net/1.0/)
<wgrant> And it does need to be authenticated at the moment, but that should be fixed son.
<wgrant> +o
<manish> wgrant, yes. I saw this bug #548429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548429 in launchpad-foundations "WADL file is hidden" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548429
<wgrant> That's the one.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<gryp> are there problems with bazaar.launchpad.net?
<geser> anyone around who can lookup OOPS-1553FTPMASTER11 and OOPS-1553FTPMASTER16?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1553FTPMASTER11
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1553FTPMASTER16
<geser> they both are from a "Failed to upload" error log
<wgrant> geser: Link to the logs?
<geser> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/1:2.28+1ubuntu3/+build/1596443 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rubberband/1.3-1.1build1/+build/1596449
<kobrien> is karma broken? I've done much in the last few days and my karma ain't going up?
<kobrien> is karma broken? I've done much in the last few days and my karma ain't going up?
<ianm_> when someone does a "bzr co --lightweight lp:luz", often a later "bzr update" will say they're at the latest rev, when in fact they're not-- any ideas as to why?
<tsimpson> ianm_: you should try asking in #bzr
<ZykoticK9> It seems my karma hasn't been updated since March 31 - is this an issue for anyone else?
<ianm_> ZykoticK9: happened to me once re committing code, it had to do with the whole email address associated with my commits
<ZykoticK9> ianm_, thanks for the reply - but nothing has been changed regarding email, the account both launchpad and email, seem to be working fine - other then the dead stop in karma
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: The has been a database change in progress that was blocking the karma update script a couple of days.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if that's resolved yet.
<ZykoticK9> wgrant, thanks :)
#launchpad 2010-04-04
<dark_soul1> how do you make your branch private?
<wgrant> dark_soul1: Unless your project has been configured to allow it (normally only for commercial subscriptions), only an admin can do that.
<dark_soul1> wgrant: ah
<dark_soul1> wgrant: i'm just a simpleton who is using launchpad to do my personal projects :D
<dark_soul1> i like launchpad and bzr combo
<wgrant> Launchpad's only free to use for open source projects.
<dark_soul1> wgrant: fair enough
<dark_soul1> wgrant: do you know why we start of with a branch?..where's the trunk?
<wgrant> dark_soul1: Trunk is a branch.
<dark_soul1> wgrant: i see..so when your branching ..your branching of a branch?
<wgrant> dark_soul1: Yes.
<wgrant> Is there a problem with that?
<dark_soul1> then why not call that branch a trunk?
<dark_soul1> nothing wrong with it..
<dark_soul1> just semantics
<wgrant> trunk is special only because it is called trunk.
<dark_soul1> yes but follows logic
<wgrant> It is only socially special; not technically so.
<dark_soul1> i agree
<Daviey> dark_soul1: you can call a branch trunk if it makes you feel better :)
<dark_soul1> but when conversing its easier to say trunk, than to say, the "main" branch
<Daviey> bzr push lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/trunk
<wgrant> dark_soul1: Then give the main branch the name 'trunk'.
<dark_soul1> well on launchpad its called Branch
<dark_soul1> for your projects
<wgrant> If you set the branch as the development focus of your project, it can then be accessed simply as 'lp:PROJECT'
<wgrant> dark_soul1: bzr (and most other DVCSes, I believe) call everything a branch.
<dark_soul1> i've used svn and the main branch is refered to as a trunk
<dark_soul1> afaik
<dark_soul1> its no big deal
<dark_soul1> i'm just curious
<wgrant> Subversion doesn't have any concept of branching.
<wgrant> It can merely copying a subtree to another arbitrary subtree.
<wgrant> Any naming conventions are just that -- unenforced conventions
<kobrien> wgrant: will the karma earned over the time the script hasn't been running be still noted?
<wgrant> kobrien: Yep. It's all recorded in the DB -- the number just hasn't been recalculated yet.
<kobrien> wgrant: cool, thanks
<dark_soul1> yes...there are many methodologies, one of which is that trunk is always active and is not stable..when your a bout to perform a release you branch of a trunk
<dark_soul1> under that methodology, if you say branch of a branch it can get confusing
<wgrant> I branch off branches all the time -- not just trunk.
<wgrant> You are free to not call trunk a branch.
<wgrant> But it technically is in a DVCS.
<dark_soul1> ok :)
<kobrien> i look forward to my karma score :)
<Daviey> Hmm.. when did LP started keeping package upload details?
<Daviey> I'm looking for details about a dapper package uploaded 24 Jan 2006.. but it's not where i would expect
<wgrant> Daviey: Late February 2006.
<Daviey> hah, typical
<wgrant> Before that Ubuntu was managed in dak, not LP.
<wgrant> So LP only has the latest packages from each release before that date.
<Daviey> wgrant: and them logs don't exist anymore?
<wgrant> Daviey: Probably not. Which package?
<Daviey> wgrant: vnc4
<wgrant> (it looks like it was actually the 30th of January!)
 * wgrant tries to find the email.
<Daviey> i was expecting https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/4.1.1-0ubuntu
<wgrant> Hm, yes, ubuntu1 to ubuntu3 are missing.
<Daviey> wgrant: sorry, i dropped the 1 from the url paste
<Daviey> still 404
<Daviey> ahh well, thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Daviey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/dapper/vnc4/dapper/changes suggests that even distro folks can't retrieve ancient versions.
<wgrant> So they are probably really gone.
<wgrant> Daviey: The migration finished on 2006/02/04.
<Daviey> vnc4 (4.1.1-0ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low * Unknown changes -- Bjoern Brauel <bjoern@tuxnetwork.de>  Tue, 24 Jan 2006 01:01:03 +0200 <-- awesome eh? :)
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> I remember trying to deal with that page three or so years ago.
<wgrant> It was endless pain and suffering.
<wgrant> Sync it if you can.
<wgrant> Er, s/page/package/
<Muscovy> Is there any special steps to adding a software source directly in /etc/apt/sources.list? I get errors doing so, I'm wondering if it needs the key or something.
<wgrant> Muscovy: You need a key. But why not use the automated tools (add-apt-repository or Software Sources)?
<Muscovy> I'm working on a live cd, and if memory serves, add-apt-repository isn't a default install.
<wgrant> It is.
<tsimpson> Muscovy: it should be installed by default
<Muscovy> I'll test, then.
<tsimpson> and the package manager is certainly installed, so you could just use that
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks, I can just do that.
 * wgrant proposes to remove add-apt-repository from Lucid, and just include it in a PPA.
<geser> wgrant: do you have an idea what might have caused the both "Failed to upload" on amd64? I guess I have to wait on someone who can look at those OOPS-IDs
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=IDs
<wgrant> geser: Yeah, we need any Canonicalite to look at the OOPSes.
<lifeless> what oops
<wgrant> OOPS-1553FTPMASTER11 and OOPS-1553FTPMASTER16
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1553FTPMASTER11
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1553FTPMASTER16
<wgrant> Hopefully the syncing is working OK.
<wgrant> It wasn't working from cocoplum a few weeks ago.
<lifeless> 1553FTPMASTER16 didn't match any oops
<wgrant> What about 11?
<wgrant> It would be odd if one worked but not the other.
<lifeless> neither
<wgrant> Damn, must be still broken.
<wgrant> Thanks for trying.
<wgrant> We need somebody to actually grab them off cocoplum, which probably means waiting for a LOSA on Monday or Tuesday.
<wgrant> (that probably also means that the other 14 (at least) cocoplum OOPSes from that day have gone unnoticed
<wgrant> This is probably bad.
<lifeless> wgrant: file a bug
<lifeless> or actually
<lifeless> ask a question
<lifeless> or both
<wgrant> I think I saw a bug about cocoplum log syncing. But I cannot now see it.
<sianis> hi
<sianis> I've just seen that launchpad has a new login method. could somebody tell me how can I simulate a login with curl or better wget, please?
<lifeless> sianis: I don't think anyone knows
<wgrant> sianis: Is there a reson that you cannot use the Launchpad API?
<lifeless> you need to emulate openid / oauth
<sianis> wgrant, can I send po export request with the api?
<wgrant> sianis: It appears not. But if you report a bug asking for it, it will likely soon become possible.
<sianis> the old method was: sending name and password with post method to the login.lp.net and saving the cookie. with this cookie I could send request ... this was so simple
<wgrant> Otherwise, give curl or wget a cookie rather than a username and password.
<wgrant> So:
<wgrant> 1) Report a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug requesting that the export facility be exposed on the API.
<wgrant> 2) Get an authenticated cookie (they last for a year, IIRC), and give it to your curl or wget script.
<wgrant> 3) When the bug is fixed, use launchpadlib to solve all of your problems.
<sianis> ok wgrant thank you
<Annaa> http://tinypic.zapto.org/2kn4m8.png?t=1270382560 do my breasts look to big?
<sid02phi> any one can help me prob is related to database
<nigelb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Penguin> How do I upload my source/binary packages? Apparently "if I've already got a Bazaar branch on my local machine, getting that branch up to Launchpad couldn't be easier". But this doesn't help much since I don't even know what a branch looks like.
<Penguin> I am reading from this help page: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<Penguin> How do I create Bazaar branches on my local machine?
<geser> you branched from LP and want to branch from that?
<Penguin> geser: ???
<geser> Penguin: I'm trying to understand your question
<Penguin> geser: I made my own package from scratch and want to upload it to Laucnhpad. The help page says I need to create a local branch first.
<Penguin> "If you've already got a Bazaar branch on your local machine, getting that branch up to Launchpad couldn't be easier."
<Penguin> - https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<geser> are you already familiar with bzr?
<Penguin> geser: No, this is my first package.
<nigelb> Penguin, are you trying to get a package into ubuntu or create your own software project?
<Penguin> I wrote a blobber game in python. I then debianized it. I now want to upload it to Launchpad.
<geser> to your PPA, right?
<geser> in that case you need the source package (debuild -S) and "dput" it your PPA
<geser> you don't need a branch for it unless you want that others can branch from it to work on it (e.g. to improve your packaging)
<Penguin> Err...
<Penguin> https://code.launchpad.net/~blobber/+junk/blobber
<Penguin> Is that a good place to put it?
<nigelb> Penguin, you want to use launchpad for maintaining the source pacakge?
<nigelb> +junk isn't a good place
<geser> there is currently no automatic way to turn a branch into a deb (but it's being worked on)
<Penguin> Like I said, I'm completely new to this, so I don't have a clue what I want to do.
<geser> Penguin: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading for how to upload a package to your PPA (and get it build)
<Penguin> Okay. But this is my first version and I have no .diff.gz or .changes
<geser> Penguin: you can use LP for (upstream) codehosting (using bzr for version control, having tarballs of release available for download) and/or (it's independent from codehosting) provide debs in your PPA for a software (be it hosted on LP or somewhere else)
<geser> Penguin: those files get generated when you build the source package
<Ddorda> who can approve imported translations in a project?
<Penguin> It mentions 'debuild -S -sa', whereas I used 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc'. Maybe this is why I am missing those files..?
<geser> not really, as debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage
<Penguin> I just rebuilt it with debuild and it generated said files.
<geser> without "-S -sa" dpkg-buildpackage builds both the binary debs *and* the source package
<geser> for an upload for PPA you need to build only the source package (-S) as else also the binary debs get mentioned in the .changes files which should get uploaded
<Penguin> Presumably I want it to build the source package as well?
<geser> you need to upload the source package to you PPA to let it build the debs for you. So you need to build the source package.
<Penguin> Okay.
<Penguin> A source package is a .tar.gz isn't it?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Penguin> Because it doesn't seem to have built any source packages...
<tumbleweed> sorry, excuse that
<tumbleweed> Penguin: a source package is tar.gz + dsc + (diff.gz or debian.tar.gz)
<Penguin> I'm missing the .tar.gz
<tumbleweed> Penguin: build the source with -sd then
<tumbleweed> -sa, I mean
<Penguin> Still no .tar.gz
<tumbleweed> Penguin: aah, you need to have the .orig.tar.gz before you start, you get it from the upstream source
<tumbleweed> -sa just means include it in the upload
<Penguin> I have: folder, .orig.gz, .diff.gz, .dsc, .deb, .build, .changes, _source.build, _source.changes.
<tumbleweed> it sohuld be .orig.tar.gz not orig.gz
<Penguin> Oh, yeah, soz, it is, just missed it out in typing
<Penguin> I have: folder, .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz, .dsc, .deb, .build, .changes, _source.build, _source.changes.
<tumbleweed> sounds good
<Penguin> So I'm not missing anything?
<tumbleweed> if it isn't uploading the .orig.tar.gz, rebuild teh source with "debuild -S -sa"
<Penguin> So what do I dput where?
<tumbleweed> you dput the .dsc
<tumbleweed> no the .changes
 * tumbleweed needs coffee I think :)
<Penguin> Lol, yeah, you don't sound very sure...
<Penguin> "Successfully uploaded packages."
<Penguin> Apparently my package has been successfully uploaded. But I can't find it = (
<nigelb> Penguin, wait for sometime.  LP will send you a mail
<geser> what was the exact command line you used?
<Penguin> dput joshbrown blobber_0.0a1-1_source.changes
<geser> I assume you have a "joshbrown" stance in your ~/.dput.cf
<geser> in that case it looks ok
<geser> do you have the gpg key you used for signing attached to your LP account?
<Penguin> geser: Yep
<geser> then wait some minutes. the uploads are processed every 5 minutes.
<Penguin> Ahh, I apparently need to create my ppa first...
<Penguin> disoplayname?
<Penguin> displayname*
<Penguin> I don't know what to put for displayname and description...
<geser> choose wisely as you can't change them later
<Penguin> What did you put for yours?
<geser> the description is empty and the displayname contains "PPA for <my name>" as I activated my PPA when it was still in beta (and only one PPA per user)
<geser> the display name ends in the gpg key used for signing the PPA
<maxb> Description you can change, I believe. The bit which is immutable is that the displayname is used to set the user ID of the generated GPG key
<askhl> Hi, I've uploaded a couple of po-files to LP to synchronize some translations with upstream.  They have been sitting there for two days, 'approved'.  Are the servers really that busy or is something wrong?
<askhl> (Waiting wouldn't be much of an issue, except if everything takes days to upload, then I can't use the coloured bars to get an idea about how translations are progressing)
<Penguin> So displayname:'PPA for Josh Brown' and leave description blank?
<geser> for example
<geser> if you know that you want only provide packages for a specific software in that PPA you can name it accordingly
<Penguin> I'll just make a general PPA for now.
<Penguin> I've finally uploaded my first package!! [ blobber @ ppa:joshbrown/ppa ] And it works!! =D
<kobrien> is launchpad calculating karma correctly? It's telling me i earn lots in the answer track and not so much in bug management, but really my activities are the other way around.
<kobrien> my "most active in" confirms this...or do answers count as more karma?
<GrimmVarg> hey, anybody know anything about the ppa's for xbmc hosted on launchapd?
<GrimmVarg> *launchpad
<GrimmVarg> the dependencies for lucid are broken
<james_w> GrimmVarg: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa <- that one?
<GrimmVarg> yeah
<GrimmVarg> no
<GrimmVarg> svn
<GrimmVarg> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/ppa/+packages
<GrimmVarg> james_w: the one you posted does not have a lucid version yet
<james_w> then you need to find someone from https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+members
<GrimmVarg> ah, okay. tnx :)
<lfaraone> Does `lsb_release -is` on a PPA buildslave report "Ubuntu" like other systems?
<lfaraone> I wrote a bit of code in my rules file to detect if the package was being built for Ubuntu, and the result indicated that my test must be flawed in some way.
<lfaraone> ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/409201/ )
<wgrant> lfaraone: There's nothing magical about the buildd chroots.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Are you sure lsb_release was installed?
<wgrant> It's in -minimal, but it's not Essential or Build-Essential.
#launchpad 2011-03-28
<ovnicraft> hello comment system in bugs support any wiki-like format ?
<spiv> ovnicraft: no, unfortunately
<ovnicraft> start to find many unfortunately things in LP
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<oojah> Morning
<Peng> Good morning
<oojah> I'm trying to create a milestone 0.10, but getting the error that the milestone 0.1 already exists (which it does).
<oojah> Is treating these as the same a design decision or should I report it as a bug?
<wgrant> It's a bug, and it's already been reported... let's see if I can find it.
<oojah> I did search... on "launchpad itself"
<wgrant> Bug #581748
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 581748 in Launchpad itself "10.10 milestone name corrupted in JS: 10.1" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581748
<oojah> I never know where to search for lp bugs.
<oojah> Ah right. That was in the list but didn't jump out as what I was looking for :)
<oojah> Thanks.
<oojah> With a workaround as well, ace.
<mrevell> Morning!
<geser> wgrant: did you had some time to check if the changes to the FTBFS script help?
<mrevell> Anyone here able to give me some recipes guidance?
<jelmer> hi mrevell
<mrevell> Hello jelmer. I'm still struggling with this gtg daily builds things. I was wondering ... when I run pbuilder it seems to pull down a whole load of dependencies but then complains that gconf isn't around. I've asked around and it seems that I need to install python-gconf. Is there a way for me to find out which dependencies will get pulled down automatically and which I need to pull in manually?
<jelmer> mrevell: pbuilder should pull in all of them for you
<jelmer> mrevell: are you basing your recipe on an existing packaging branch, and do you know if that one is correct?
<mrevell> jelmer, Okay, so when I get "ImportError: no module named gconf", does that mean it's not pulling in one of the dependencies?
<jelmer> mrevell: it sounds like you need to add python-gconf to Build-Depends in debian/control
<mrevell> jelmer, Ah, so that means it's a problem with the packaging?
<jelmer> mrevell: it's a common module, so I wouldn't be surprised if it would already be available on most systems where people work on packaging.
<mrevell> Ah, I see. Thanks jelmer.
<jelmer> mrevell: Yeah, it looks that way.
<mrevell> Righto, thanks :) I'll plod on.
<jelmer> (pbuilder is great for catching these kinds of things because it gives you a clean build environment each time)
<mrevell> jelmer, Forgive the newbie question but does that mean I can't just apt-get install python-gconf? Do I have to add it to debian/control?
<jelmer> mrevell: yep, you have to add it to debian/control - (or install it in the pbuilder chroot, but that defeats one of the purposes of pbuilder)
<jelmer> mrevell: the point is that this way you make sure all the necessary build dependencies are listed in debian/control
<jelmer> as launchpad's build slaves will only have a minimal set of packages installed too, and won't have python-gconf
<mrevell> jelmer, Aha. It sounds like I should report this as a bug against the package, too. What do you think?
<jelmer> mrevell: yes, it sounds like this is a package bug.
<jelmer> mrevell: is the packaging based on something that's already in ubuntu? In that case I wonder why it's not an issue there.
<mrevell> jelmer, It is something that's in ubuntu but I'm pulling the debian directory from one of the project's (gtg) dev team's branches, which looks pretty old. Thanks, I'll look into this some more.
<jelmer> mrevell: Ah, seems possible it's a missing dependency then, perhaps they only started using gconf recently or something like that.
<bekks> hi
<bekks> Having a launchpad account, as well as a custom built kernel for ubuntu 10.10 - what would I have to do to "publish" it to others?
<thumper> bekks: you'd need a PPA, and upload the source package to the PPA to be built
<bekks> thumper: So I have to create a PPA then.
<thumper> bekks: that is how people normally make their debs available for others
<thumper> bekks: it hooks into the software centre that way
<bekks> thumper: I managed it to create my own kernel - how can I create a src package for it?
<thumper> bekks: I have no idea
<bekks> ok :D
<lifeless> bekks: #ubuntu-packaging may be able to help with that
<bekks> ah, thx
#launchpad 2011-03-29
<Laney> Is there a way to get a list of package sets attached to an Ubuntu series?
<sparc> Huh, wow.  Has it's own channel.
<wgrant> Laney: I would have thought so, but apparently not. That's a little suboptimal.
<wgrant> Laney: It would be easy to fix that, though.
<Laney> wgrant: Ah, good to hear. Do you want a bug for it?
<wgrant> Laney: That would be good. Even better if you fix it yourself, otherwise we'll probably get to it eventually.
<Laney> of course. Maybe it'll give me an incentive to try some LP hacking, who knows.
<wgrant> This is simple enough for a first contribution, and I'll happily guide you through it.
<wgrant> So if you want to, feel free.
<Laney> alright, I'll take that encouragement and try to get back to you in the next few days. :-)
 * Laney → bed
<wgrant> Great!
<wgrant> Night.
<sparc> If we'd like to try out hosting our own Launchpad, are some of the components packaged?
<sparc> That we could install them with APT?
<sparc> I see that the source is downloadable, but I thought I would check, otherwise, just in case
<lifeless> sparc: hi; the generic things are packaged I think, but few of the actual launchpad components itself
<sparc> lifeless: aah cool ok
<lifeless> its not designed to be installed - and dpkg/apt really aren't designed to handle such applications (lots of separate machines, rapidly evolving configuraiton etc)
<sparc> ok, then.  i guess it's best to build and run it, from the directions
<lifeless> sparc: if you run your own, be sure to rebrand it per the license; alternatively perhaps you can host your thing on Launchpad - we do supply private hosting for folk that want that
<sparc> and contribute back according to th edirections
<sparc> hmm private hosting might be nice
<sparc> i didn't know about that
<sparc> thanks
<roenbaeck> I have been trying to send mail to the maria-developers mailing list, but they are not getting through to the list. I tried adding a second mail address in my account, but sending from that address does not work either.
<roenbaeck> Can anyone help me find out what is wrong?
<wgrant> roenbaeck: When did you send the email?
<wgrant> Did you get any notification about it being held for moderation?
<wgrant> You've been allowed to send without moderation for at least 22 hours now, AFAICT.
<knielsen> wgrant: I am a moderator for maria-developers@lists.launchpad.net, the mail did not show up as needing moderation ...
<wgrant> OK, let me check the logs.
<knielsen> thanks
<wgrant> When were the emails sent?
<knielsen> wgrant: March 28 around 16:41 CET DST, roenbaeck may know the exact timestamp ...
<knielsen> https://lists.launchpad.net/maria-developers/ shows that a handful of other mails to the list did get in around that time, but not the one(s) from roenbaeck
<wgrant> I see one message discarded at Mar 28 07:21:15 because it was sent with an unregistered email address. It was added 90 minutes later.
<knielsen> wgrant: shouldn't we have gotten a moderation request for that? I seem to remember we usually get the chance to approve mails from unregistrered senders?
<wgrant> knielsen: I think your email address needs to be known to LP, but you get moderated if you're untrusted and not a team member.
<knielsen> oh
<knielsen> wgrant: what time zone is the time stamp "Mar 28 07:21:15" ?
<wgrant> knielsen: That's UTC.
<wgrant> I think.
<knielsen> roenbaeck: ^^^ could this be your mail? you wrote in #maria you sent another mail around 14:41 UTC, didn't you?
<wgrant> knielsen, roenbaeck: There was another email discarded at 14:50 UTC
<wgrant> Er, 14:40 UTC
<wgrant> @subside.com, again.
<wgrant> But this time it was from the email address "lars", it seems...
<knielsen> wgrant: so the problem is that the sender mail address is not registrered with launchpad?
<wgrant> No domain.
<knielsen> yes, that would be the second mail ...
<wgrant> Sending with either address will work now.
<wgrant> They are both accepted.
<wgrant> But the first email was sent before its address was added to LP, and the second had an invalid address.
<knielsen> wgrant: ok, thanks for your help
<knielsen> wgrant: I suppose there isn't a way (either for sender or list moderators) to see what the problem is in such cases ourselves?
<roenbaeck> Sorry, was afk
<knielsen> but it's good to know how the unregistered email stuff work, we can look out for that in the future
<roenbaeck> Mails were sent as 8.21 and 15.40
<roenbaeck> The 08.21 from lars.ronnback@anchormodeling.com
<roenbaeck> The 15.40 from lars@subside.com
<knielsen> roenbaeck: wgrant found the problem it seems, one needs to be extra careful that the sender address in the mail is a valid email address, and registrered with launchpad (spam protection I suppose)
<wgrant> knielsen: I don't think so :/ I believe we silently drop messages from unregistered addresses to avoid spamming innocent addresses used in spam
<roenbaeck> Yes, strange that one of the addresses looked just like "lars" though, right?
<knielsen> yes, strange indeed
<wgrant> roenbaeck: It looks like it, yes.
<roenbaeck> Using any of those two addresses now should work then? I could give it a try.
<wgrant> Yep, both are good now.
<roenbaeck> Ok, I just sent it from the subside.com mail
<knielsen> rockstar: ok, will check in a few min that it got through
<wgrant> roenbaeck: Just rejected again, same issue with "lars"
<wgrant> roenbaeck: I can't see the email itself, but all the other similar errors have full email addresses, and yours just has "lars".
<wgrant> roenbaeck: Could you email me at william.grant@canonical.com so I can see what the headers look like?
<roenbaeck> Absolutely, one minute
<roenbaeck> Ok, sent it now.
<wgrant> Huh, it looks fine.
<roenbaeck> How is my name displayed? Just "Lars Rönnbäck"?
<roenbaeck> Or as "Lars Rönnbäck [Subside]"?
<wgrant> "Lars Rönnbäck [Subside]"
<roenbaeck> And the brackets shouldn't be a problem?
 * knielsen wonders if it's the 8-bit characters ä / ö that are the problem, maybe some MIME encoding confuses the Launchpad mail system?
<wgrant> roenbaeck: They shouldn't be, but they might be. Is the other address another identity in the same client, without ' [Subside]'?
<roenbaeck> I can remove the brackets and try again
<wgrant> Thanks, that would probably be a useful test.
<wgrant> Otherwise I'll get our mailman set up locally and see what happens if I run your email through it.
<wgrant> There we are.
<wgrant> That worked :/
<wgrant> You just removed the square brackets?
<wgrant> And the Subside
<roenbaeck> Yes I removed the "[Subside]" part
<roenbaeck> That was the only change
<knielsen> nice!
<knielsen> wgrant: thanks a lot for your speedy help, much appreciated
<wgrant> roenbaeck: Thanks for checking that. I'll file a bug so we can work out what's up.
<roenbaeck> No problem :)
<mrevell> Hello
<mok0> hey
<popey> Is the process for getting a private PPA (for an ISV) documented anywhere?
<popey> oh, found https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<diwic> Hi, I'm having problems with my recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/+recipe/alsa-hda-dkms - it often, but not always, fail with "bzr: out of memory"
<diwic> Sure, the source branch is huge (although I just need one tiny part of it, I see no way around that), but I thought the stacked-branch feature should help here?
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Unavailable
<joey> Anyone help me with  OOPS-1914N888
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1914N888
<joey> Ursinha: ^^
<Ursinha> hi joey
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> joey, you just hit it?
<Ursinha> it's not on devpad yet
<Ursinha> joey, do you have a paste or something? :)
<joey> Ursinha: yeah I keep getting oopses with no traceback trying to go to https://launchpad.net/toolchain-arm-embedded
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> joey, oopses with no traceback?
<Ursinha> it gives me a 404
<joey> hmmm
<joey> Yeah normally with my privs when I get an oops I get a full traceback and for a 404 I get no oops msg
<joey> so possibly now 404s have oops numbers displayed
<Ursinha> they are PageNotFound oopses, I believe
<Ursinha> joey, NotFound: Object: <canonical.launchpad.webapp.publisher.RootObject object at 0x3867510>, name: u'toolchain-arm-embedded'
<joey> ok thanks Ursinha ... that's a normal 404 then
<joey> I guess the oops msg confused me
<Ursinha> joey, do you have a printscreen?
<Ursinha> I see regular traceback for page not found here
<joey> hmm now it's a different page
<joey> now it's the normal 404
<airoine> hi. I try to upload a download file on my projet, but it's never works...
<airoine> this file size is more than 120Mo
<Ursinha> joey, hmm odd
<airoine> do you think that the problem?
<jml> airoine: maybe
<jml> airoine: try uploading a smaller file?
<airoine> jml: I can not send a fake file
<airoine> users will not understand
<SITZ> please help me with how to download source code from launchpad ?
<SITZ> like I eant to download source code for WUBI which is hosted on it .... how can do it ?
<SITZ> help
<SITZ> help
<SITZ> help
<SITZ> help
<SITZ> anyone here ?
<james_w> SITZ, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk tells you how
<SITZ> but I want to download them ... will it be possible from here ?
<Peng> Launchpad doesn't provide tarballs, but you can use bzr to get a copy of the branch, or download individual files through the "view branch content" link.
<Peng> s/tarballs/tarballs for branches.
<SITZ> Peng: any way to download all of the folders content at once ?
<Peng> SITZ: bzr branch...
<SITZ> Peng: ok.. will look for it
<jo-erlend> I've started using Bazaar for my source code. I've never really used a VCS before, so it's a new experience. Seems nice. I understand Launchpad supports Bazaar, but how does it work when I push a commit onto LP? Does that make my private commits available, or will each push to LP get its own commit?
<maxb> jo-erlend: Hi. "Push" is a means for uploading existing commits from one place to another. The contents, message, etc. of a commit are defined when it is committed - push just sends a copy elsewhere. So, "make my private commits available"
<maxb> This, technically, is a question about Bazaar in general, not just when used with Launchpad. Such questions are welcome on #launchpad, but are more on-topic on #bzr, and may be worth asking there instead, to benefit from an audience more focussed on the nature of the question.
<jo-erlend> maxb: great! I tried #Bazaar, but it seemed pretty lifeless :)
<siretart> Hi
<siretart> can someone please help me with this recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~motumedia/+recipe/libav-daily
<siretart> it is building lp:libav, which was previously a 'personal' branch of mine: lp:~siretart/libav/master
<siretart> now I've moved that to lp:~motumedia/libav/master so that it belongs to the team
<siretart> however, the buildlog still mentions this:
<siretart> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~siretart/libav/master/".
<siretart> how to fix this? do I have to transfer the branch back to me?
<bambee> evening
<bambee> I cannot upload to ppa.launchpad.net via dput... (Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused)
<bambee> the ftp server is down ?
<lifeless> looks like
<lifeless> bambee: you can try sftp with dput these days
<lifeless> should be better
<lifeless> its working
<yofel> does that show the transfer progress by now? it didn't last time I tried it
<lifeless> no idea sorry
<bambee> lifeless: ok thanks
<lifeless> ftp issue is being worked on
<debfx> how can I report spam comments on the bug tracker? here on irc? :)
<lifeless> file a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<debfx> ok, thanks
<james_w> hi siretart. That's pretty funky. Would you file a bug?
<siretart> james_w: filed as bug #745230
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745230 in Launchpad itself "recipe fails when branch gets new owner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745230
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I can't think where that info would be cached, but I'm likely missing something
<wgrant> james_w, siretart: Probably a stacked branch.
<james_w> wgrant, ah yeah
<maxb> siretart: You can fix the stacking location yourself via suitable bzrlib calls
<maxb> siretart: or, this script: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/bzr-set-stacked-url
#launchpad 2011-03-30
<psusi> I seem to have left a hung bzr process on lp, is there a way to kill it?
<psusi> Unable to obtain lock  held by psusi@bazaar.launchpad.net at crowberry [process #13056], acquired 4 minutes, 9 seconds ago.
<StevenK> psusi: bzr help break-lock
<psusi> StevenK, it says only to use that if you are sure the process has been stopped
<StevenK> psusi: It's remote, you can't be sure. Use it anyway
<psusi> that's not good... maybe I should file a bug report against bzr then... break-lock should try to kill the process rather than just hope it has stopped
<StevenK> psusi: Then I'd suggest you ask in #bzr what break-lock will attempt
<StevenK> (Before filing a bug)
<psusi> hrm... when using the edit@ bug mail interface, it seems that the body of the message is ignored rather than added as a comment to each of the multiple bugs.  Is there a way to correct that, or is this a bug or just an intentional lack of feature?
<tgm4883> I'm trying to find out how much one of my PPA's is getting used. I'm pulling download stats for all versions of a single package from my PPA, but there doesn't seem to be a way to pull just certain dates. I'm using getDailyDownloadTotals, which allows start and end dates, but is there another way to query only a certain date range? Specifically, if I could do something like getPublishedBinaries(binary_name="mythtv-common", start_date=yesterday,
<tgm4883>  end_date=today) would be nice)
<wgrant> tgm4883: Yeah, the current API doesn't work so well for daily PPAs. Or for much at all. It was very much an initial step that I implemented to check if the data was OK.
<tgm4883> wgrant, ah ok, is there future plans to add something to account for that?
<tgm4883> I mean, I can periodically just do a full download, which takes about 30 minutes, but I can't think LP likes that too much
<wgrant> tgm4883: No immediate plans, no. I did the initial download count implementation before I had a boss telling me what to do.
<tgm4883> wgrant, ah ok, that makes sense, we'll probably just do a monthly pull then
<tgm4883> wgrant, thanks for the info
<spiv> Gar, can't view my code page due to timeouts :(
<wgrant> lifeless is fixing that.
<lifeless> can has review, then can has fix
<siretart> maxb: it is a vcs import. it shouldn't be stacked on anything!
<wgrant> siretart: https://code.launchpad.net/~siretart/libav/packaging-trunk is stacked on the name.
<wgrant> the old name.
<siretart> wgrant: but this doesn't make sense, it has no common history to the vcs import
<wgrant> siretart: LP assumes that your project branches are related, and stacks branches on the development focus.
<wgrant> bzr will stack even if there is no common history.
<siretart> can I reconfigure lp:~siretart/libav/packaging-trunk to non-stacked?
<wgrant> Try bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:~siretart/libav/packaging-trunk'
<wgrant> It may work. But it may need you to manually unstack it.
<wgrant> (which in this case consists of deleting one line of config)
<siretart> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~siretart/libav/master/".
<wgrant> (or using maxb's fixup script, followed by reconfigure --unstacked.
<wgrant> Either sftp in and remove stacked_on_location from .bzr/branch/branch.conf, or use maxb's script.
<siretart> maxb: thanks, your script fixed lp:~siretart/libav/packaging-trunk!
<maxb> great - we really need a UI in bzr for this - oh for more round tuits :-)
<siretart> wgrant: thanks for the explanation to you as well, of course!
<siretart> maxb: wgrant: seems that this still didn't do it completly: https://code.launchpad.net/~motumedia/+recipe/libav-daily
<siretart> checking out the packaging branch manually works now, though
<wgrant> Hmm. It's a different error.
<wgrant> Ah.
<siretart> yes, it says now: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/libav/".
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> It's now stacked on /+branch/libav, which is invalid.
<siretart> I did: ./bzr-set-stacked-url lp:~siretart/libav/packaging-trunk  lp:libav
<wgrant> That will have broken fairly recently :/
<lifeless> hmm
<siretart> was this wrong? what should I have done?
<wgrant> What if you rerun it with lp:~motumedia/libav/master instead?
<siretart> okay, I can still check it out, I'll request a new build to test
<poolie> this might be fallout from the failed attempt to stop using xmlrpc to resolve names
<poolie> i don' have the bug number here
<wgrant> poolie: That's my assumption.
<wgrant> But isn't that only in bzr.dev?
<wgrant> Hmm.
<poolie> siretart, what bzr version are you running
<wgrant> I thought it only did it for bzr+ssh in 2.3
<wgrant> But perhaps it is setting a bzr+ssh URL, and LP is translating it to HTTP.
<siretart> poolie: the version in lucid, 2.1.1
<siretart> but yay, it did work this time! :-)
<mrevell> G'morning
<fta> something's wrong there: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+buildjob/2415716
<frankb_> hi
<frankb_> i have a question
<frankb_> i have problem to upload a 120M file on launchpad
<frankb_> is there a limit with size?
<frankb_> nobody can answer?
<mandel> hello, I have been getting time out everytime I try to access my code page, I was wondering if there are any issues known about that and if I can do anything in my side to fix that
<spiv> mandel: known issue, fix is expected to be deploy quite soon AIUI
<mandel> the last oops id is Error ID: OOPS-1915G1081
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1915G1081
<spiv> mandel: on your side if you try ~user/proj rather than ~user you might have better luck, maybe.
<wgrant> Let me just check where in the pipeline the fix is.
<mandel> spiv: oh, cool, thx for the info
<siretart> does launchpad have means to import bug data from roundup to malone?
<jml> umm... maybe
<jml> allenap or gmb would know better
<wgrant> I don't know of an exporter for roundup.
<siretart> we are currently considering to migrate from roundup and look for options. currently, bugzilla and launchpad have been proposed
<gmb> siretart: There isn't a specific bug importer for roundup -> Launchpad. However, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat can give you guidance about how to generate an XML file that we can import for you.
<siretart> gmb: thanks
<gmb> np
<fta> please kill https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+buildjob/2415716
<salgado> gmb, around?  somebody from Linaro is wondering why the upstream task of https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+bug/710652 hasn't been updated even though the remote bug was updated a couple days ago
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 710652 in gcc "ARM neon vld1q_lane_u8 & co. don't accept lanes >= 8" [Medium,In progress]
 * gmb looks
<gmb> salgado: It failed because we're trying to update the remote bug to include a link to the LP bug and we don't have credentials to be able to do that.
<gmb> (Though the error is buried somewhat and I only found it because of an OOPS)
<gmb> OOPS-1888CCW531
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1888CCW531
<salgado> oh, and because of that we don't suck data from the remote bug either?
<gmb> salgado: Hmm, interesting point. Let me dig at the code a bit; it might be that this is a failure state from which we don't recover well, even though we should.
<gmb> salgado: So, it's not updated because the remote bug was changed after the last time the watch was checked. Because there have been errors on the watch, checkwatches has rate-limited the number of checks we do, so it won't be updated until tomorrow morning (at which point the latest changes should be pulled down).
<gmb> (FTR, the watch was last checked at 2011-03-28 03:02:08 but the remote bug was changed at 2011-03-28 10:32:12).
<salgado> gmb, oh, cool.  I suppose there's no way to see the time it was last updated from the web UI, right?
<gmb> salgado: Not at the moment, no. But if you'd be so kind as to file a bug we can change that when we get chance.
<gmb> salgado: I think it's probably worth filing a bug for getting us credentials on the gcc bugzilla, too, since otherwise all the gcc watches are going to be rate limited to 1 check per week, eventually.
<gmb> salgado: In fact, I'll take care of the credentials bug.
<salgado> gmb, ok, I think I have someone who can push that
<salgado> the guy is a gcc upstream developer so maybe he can help with that?
<gmb> salgado: Yes, that would be great. We don't need anything on their end other than the OK to go ahead with comment syncing and back-linking.
<salgado> gmb, oh, ok, and the credentials is something you'd get yourself by registering there?
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> Normally we just register the feedback address.
<gmb> salgado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/745794, FTR.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745794 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad needs credentials for the GCC Bugzilla" [High,Triaged]
<salgado> gmb, is the comment syncing two-way?
<gmb> salgado: Yes.
<salgado> gmb, is it possible to have it one-way only?  are other projects happy with two-way syncing?
<gmb> salgado: At the moment we have no mechanism for turning it off in one direction or the other. Most projects seem okay with the bi-directionality of it, FWIW.
<salgado> gmb, I ask because the guy I'm talking to doesn't seem very keen on that.  he said the best way to get permission would be to email gcc@gcc.gnu.org
<gmb> salgado: Okay. Could you add a comment on the bug to that effect?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> thanks for the help, gmb.  just filed bug 745809, btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745809 in Launchpad itself "Show when was the last time a bug watch was updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745809
<gmb> Cool, thanks.
<ScottK> lifeless: I appreciate your dedication to getting a page (the archive administraton page) that not very many people use working well. Thanks.
<lifeless> ScottK: my pleasure
<lifeless> ScottK: we want LP to work well
<lifeless> over and above this being part of LP, pages that are slow have all sorts of cascading impacts
<lifeless> so we really need all pages to be snappy and sane
<ScottK> It's progress that I filed a bug when it only failed once.  Historically it was broken enough I didn't even bother with a bug unless I couldn't get it to work after multiple tries.
<lifeless> ScottK: \o/
<lifeless> ScottK: we've been getting quite a bit of feedback along those lines recently
<lifeless> 'I no longer hate using LP because of speed'
<lifeless> ScottK: we've a ways to go to be truely fast, but I think we'll get there
<ScottK> Performance has been one of my major complaints since I started using LP.
<ScottK> It's great to see it finally getting some attention.
<ScottK> (and progress)
<lifeless> yeah, I'm starting to like using it from here :)
<lifeless> performance is hard though, long way to go still
<romaia> Hi all.
<maxb> hello
<romaia> I am trying to change the owner of a private branch in launchpad
<romaia> but I am getting an oops
<romaia> OOPS-1915G1944
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1915G1944
<romaia> if it helps
<maxb> Hmm. It's a time of the day when official Canonical folks are likely to be a little scarce
<maxb> It would probably be best for you to file your issue in the launchpad answers tracker
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<romaia> maxb, I work with kiko
<romaia> he said a few names that could help me
<romaia> I only remember rockstar
<rockstar> romaia, hi.
<romaia> hi rockstar
<benji> maxb: I guess we need to hire a bunch of people who sail around in the middle of the pacific.
<rockstar> thumper might be around now.
<rockstar> romaia, what's the branch in question?
<romaia> lp:stoqtef
<romaia> georgeyk tried to change the owner to stoq-dev
<maxb> benji: It's probably more efficient to just hire software developers who drink too much coffee :-)
<benji> maxb: I thought that was already a requirement. <twich>
<rockstar> maxb, that would be thumper.
<maxb> :-)
 * thumper is making a coffee now
 * rockstar is psychic
 * maxb jumps on the Launchpad *is* getting faster bandwagon
<maxb> Although being <5ms pingtime away from the datacentre must help :-)
 * thumper waits for the oops to sync
<rockstar> romaia, so I've changed the ownership of the branch.  The oops you got should be taken care of by the Launchpad developers soon (they're getting fast at fixing oopses).
<thumper> thanks rockstar
<romaia> rockstar, thanks
<benji> stupid arrhythmia, keeping me from drinking as much coffee as I want
<glyph> Hello launchpad.
<glyph> Approximately six times this week, I've had to explain to someone that "view the branch content" means "view the code".  Is there any possibility that this wording could be changed?  I realize that "branch content" is formally more accurate than "code", since branches might contain other stuff, but I have yet to meet a single person who actually knew what the link meant.
<thumper> glyph: do you have any suggested wording?
<thumper> glyph: some branches don't have code :)
<thumper> a niggle I know
<wgrant> thumper: But the tab is named Code again.
<thumper> yes, it is
<glyph> thumper: "browse the code".
<glyph> thumper: I don't care that it's not accurate, it's what every other website in the world calls it, so that's what people look for :)
<glyph> Maybe in 10 years when bzr has a nice GUI that is integrated with plugins for Photoshop and Microsoft Word, and we don't have to look at crummy text diffs all day to use it, people will realistically have some stuff in bzr branches that aren't code :)
<poolie_> glyph, i agree 'view the code' would be better
<poolie_> also, the link is kind of hidden considering it's a pretty important function
<glyph> poolie_: Yes.  Really it shouldn't be a link.  The front page of each project should have a root directory listing of the current development focus as most of the page.
<spiv> For the pedants, just argue that non-source files are binary codes ;)
<glyph> spiv: it should be a localization feature
<glyph> spiv: "en_US.UTF-8" and "en_WHAT_A_JERK.UTF-8"
<glyph> spiv: and then it could say "retrieve branch contents via network connection"
<glyph> because hey, if you're blind, maybe you're not "viewing" the branch content!  it's prejudicial to assume that's what the user is doign.
<spiv> I was thinking en_MEME.UTF-8, with lots of “Hi gentlemen how are you!!” and “I made you a web page but I eated it”
<glyph> that would be an even better locale
<rockstar> thumper and I talked about this every 6 months or so.  I hope someone changes the name of the link at least.
<thumper> if someone will file the bug, I'll fix it ASAP
<rockstar> thumper, I'm pretty sure there's a bug already.  I think zooko filed it.
#launchpad 2011-03-31
<glyph> rockstar: I was going to link it but I can't find it.
<glyph> rockstar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/746104
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746104 in Launchpad itself ""view the branch content" phraseology is pointlessly confusing" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> I think there's another bug.
<wgrant> I might even decide to fix it right now.
<wgrant> Bug #531323 is relevant.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 531323 in Launchpad itself "Navigation: hard to find source code for project." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531323
<wgrant> huwshimi: Any objections to saying "Browse the code"?
<glyph> wgrant: no, check it in, ship it now
<glyph> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> I think so.
<huwshimi> wgrant: Do you have any idea why it's named as it is now?
 * glyph squints at huwshimi
<wgrant> huwshimi: Because people were more concerned with being accurate than reasonable, I suspect. The bug might have some hints.
<spiv> huwshimi: to be strictly correct for projects that contain only e.g. documentation, artwork, and not "code".
<wgrant> Right.
<glyph> huwshimi: hey, are you huw of http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/chrome/common/css/trac.css fame? ;)
<spiv> glyph: yes!
<huwshimi> glyph: It's true
<huwshimi> I am in favour of renaming to "Browse the code"
<huwshimi> I think in this case it is better to have a more helpfully named link rather than to be correct in all situations
<wgrant> Yes.
<glyph> huwshimi: you should come back and help us with more web... stuff sometimes
<huwshimi> thumper: Unless you particularly want to do it, I'm happy to pick it up now.
<thumper> huwshimi: go for it
<huwshimi> thumper: Thanks, will do.
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang. I have unsubscribed to certain bugs but continue be bombarded with email notifications. How do you remove yorself from the 'also notified' list?
<lifeless> Suit_Of_Sables: you may be subscribed to a duplicate, or you may be subscribed to the entire (project | package | distribution)
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: It should tell you at the bottom of the email why you're being emailed.
<Suit_Of_Sables> the emails say "You received this notification because you are subscribed to:" and then gives a link. I go there and I am not subscribed but am on the 'also notified' list
<Suit_Of_Sables> I go to the package main page but don't see anything about subscribing
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: What's the link?
<wgrant> Which bug is it?
<Suit_Of_Sables> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/746043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746043 in calibre "Conversion from specific LRF books gives "RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: What's your Launchpad username?
<Suit_Of_Sables> chrisgumb
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: You're subscribed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+subscribe
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: Was that not the link in the email?
<Suit_Of_Sables> nope, but I figured it out by typing in the url manually, unselecting the receive email box and clicking save
<Suit_Of_Sables> now I am no longer listed under also notified
<Suit_Of_Sables> yay!
<Suit_Of_Sables> thank you for your help
<wgrant> Could you pastebin the email footer?
<wgrant> It should have linked you to that page.
<wgrant> But we've made some changes here recently, so it's possible something's broken.
<Suit_Of_Sables> sorry I trashed the emails ;(  but if they show up again I can pastebin them :p
<wgrant> Suit_Of_Sables: Heh, thanks.
<wgrant> Hopefully there will be no more, though :)
<micahg> I've got an interesting problem, I'm trying to file a bug, and the duplicate search is spinning w/no timeout
<wgrant> Odd. Which browser?
<micahg> Firefox
<wgrant> 4?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> used ubuntu-bug
<micahg> wgrant: any ideas?
<wgrant> Sorry, Unity had a few heart attacks.
<wgrant> Odd. Can you see what's happening in Firebug?
<micahg> gave up on firebug a while back
 * micahg could try resubmitting the form and seeing what happens
<micahg> wgrant: err, worked this time
<wgrant> micahg: :(
<maxb> ugh
<wgrant> Hm?
<maxb> Someone appears to have "fixed" the "bug" where you could have ubuntu package branches for a sourcepackagename after just uploading that packagename to a ppa
<maxb> I *liked* that as a feature
<wgrant> Hm, really?
<wgrant> That was meant to be made more liberal.
<wgrant> Not more restricted.
<wgrant> maxb: Hm, it's working for me.
<wgrant> At least on staging.
<lifeless> indeed, there is a bug open that its meant to be opened wide
<wgrant> As long as the sourcepackagename exists, the branch is allowed.
<maxb> wgrant: exists where? Uploading to a PPA used to result in the db objects being created such that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myppapackage was a valid page, but this seems to no longer happen
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-landing-dependencies <-- older example
<maxb> oh
<maxb> egg, face
<wgrant> Haha
<wgrant> Binary?
<wgrant> Or just typo/
<maxb> It would help if I remembered what I'd called my package
<maxb> python-build-helper vs. python-backport-helper
<wgrant> Heh.
<StevenK> maxb: You filed 746225 about it?
<maxb> have just invalidated
<StevenK> Okay, thanks
 * maxb glares at the PPA publisher
<wgrant> Yes :(
<wgrant> It's telling you that you're up too early.
<wgrant> maxb: I've just asked for the problematic cron job to be taken down to weekly.
<maxb> Oh, something was holding conflicting locks?
<wgrant> maxb: cron.daily-ppa blocks the publisher. One of its tasks is to prune empty directories, and this seems to take more than an hour.
<wgrant> It was running weekly until a month ago.
<wgrant> ANd will hopefully be demoted back to weekly in the next day or so.
<maxb> Gentoo mainline derives from Ubuntu breezy!
<maxb> orly launchpad? I think you are lying to me :-)
<wgrant> maxb: NOT NULL :(
<maxb> um. there must be at least 1 series which doesn't derive .... :-)
<wgrant> Well, the UI enforces it, not the DB.
<wgrant> So nobody can ever edit Warty.
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> wgrant: Iz bug, file it?
<dbarth> hi there
<dbarth> i'm looking for the recommended way to have dbsym packages in a PPA
<dbarth> i've read https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/156575
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 156575 in Launchpad itself "PPA builds do not create -dbgsym packages" [Low,Fix released]
<dbarth> but i'm wondering how to enable that in some of our ppas
<wgrant> dbarth: I never finished the implementation for the primary archive, so they've never been turned on on production.
<wgrant> I wonder if I should perhaps just forbid copies of sources with ddebs into the primary archive.
<wgrant> dbarth: So, for PPAs it's very close to working. The primary archive is a much more complex case. It could be turned on for PPAs after a bit of testing and the implementation of restrictions to prevent ddebs from being copied into the primary archive.
<lifeless> wgrant: so should that bug not be fix released ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Probably not.
<lifeless> wgrant: EDOUBLENEGATIVEBRAINWIPE
<wgrant> Well, I'm not sure whether I should reopen it, or whether I should just properly close it on Saturday...
<lifeless> wgrant: need to have it open to qa it ;)
<dbarth> wgrant: hi,
<dbarth> wgrant: ah ok, thanks for the info
<alvin> Hello. Where do I file bugs against Launchpad?
<wgrant> alvin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<alvin> wgrant: thx
<fta> (4th attempt) please kill this build: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+buildjob/2415716
<wgrant> fta: Killing.
<wgrant> Should die in a few seconds.
<fta> thanks!
<fta> not sure what happened though
<wgrant> Hmm. It is more broken than I thought.
<wgrant> It's not dying.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<wgrant> The slave is thoroughly dead.
<wgrant> lamont: Could you kick shipova?
<sgnb> how come some of my uploads to PPA are randomly rejected with "3.0 (quilt) not supported in hardy" (whereas they are targetted for maverick)?
<wgrant> sgnb: What's the command you're using to upload?
<sgnb> dput
<wgrant> Right, but with which arguments?
<sgnb> "dput ppa foo.changes"
<wgrant> sgnb: 2011-03-31 12:45:41 DEBUG   Considering changefile ~glondu/ubuntu/hardy/grisbi_0.8.4-1~ppa+maverick1_source.changes
<wgrant> Is that yours?
<sgnb> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> There is /hardy in the upload path.
<sgnb> wgrant: the upload path is just ~glondu/ppa/ubuntu/
<wgrant> Your dput.cf is wrong.
<sgnb> oh
<sgnb> oh, right
<sgnb> on this machine, it is indeed .../hardy
<wgrant> sgnb: If you're using a recent Ubuntu release, you can delete your custom dput.cf and just 'dput ppa:glondu/ppa blah_source.changes'
<sgnb> I didn't make the correspondence (I upload from several machines...)
<wgrant> /etc/dput.cf has a default 'ppa' target which takes a variable.
<sgnb> wgrant: I'm not using Ubuntu...
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if this change has been pushed back to Debian.
<wgrant> The dput.cf section looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/587802/, but the %(ppa)s expansion variable support was a local change at one point.
<wgrant> Looks like it's been mostly pushed back to Debian now, though.
<wgrant> Or maybe not.
<wgrant> Anyway! Drop the /hardy and you should be good.
<sgnb> wgrant: it works, thanks!
<sgnb> I don't know how I managed to have different .dput.cf's... sorry for the noise
<wgrant> Great.
<jf_> hi, could an admin help me on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/150864 ?
<mgyk> Hi, All. Can somebody help me for creating daily-build package. I will create daily-builds for htmldoc (1.8.7 in ubuntu, but I need 1.9 snapshot). I successfully imported the project svn to lauchpad. But I don't know where I should put /debian folder. Create one more bzr repository or just create branch in same repo?
<Spads> go clu
<jelmer> mgyk: hi
<jelmer> mgyk: what I generally do is create a fork of the upstream branch and add a debian/ directory there
<jelmer> mgyk: then I let the recipe merge the two together for each build
<mgyk> Is it possible to "steal" debian folder from current ubuntu package?
<mgyk> In other words how to find ubuntu source bzr branch for this project
<mgyk> *bzr repo
<jelmer> mgyk: you can use nest-part for that sort of thing - https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yourpackage should list the bzr branches for yourpackage
<mgyk> thank you. I will try it
#launchpad 2011-04-01
<maxb> ugh, I don't like my mornings being synchronized with the block-the-ppa-publisher-for-an-hour-or-more cronjob
<mrevell> Morning
<rdb> is there a way to delete comments on bugs?
<rdb> someone has been posting spam links
<wgrant> We can hide them. Which bug?
<rdb> this guy has a virus or so
<rdb> wgrant, let me list them for you, it'll take a while, it's like 20 of them at least
<wgrant> We've had some users with compromised webmail accounts lately, yeah :/
<wgrant> rdb: What's the username? I can probably look them up from there.
<rdb> starplant
<wgrant> Oh dear, that is a few.
<rdb> and counting
<wgrant> There's been nothing for half an hour.
<rdb> all of them just came in within the same few minutes
<rdb> huh? half an hour ago?
<rdb> then the e-mails must have been delayed for a half-hour
<wgrant> I see comments on ~12 bugs, 34 minutes ago.
<rdb> all spam
<wgrant> Those are the only spam comments by that user.
<wgrant> I'll remove them in a sec.
<rdb> thanks :)
<wgrant> If the spam continues we can suspend the account until it stops.
<rdb> okay, I'll let you know if there's more trouble
<wgrant> Thanks.
<rdb> thank you :)
<rdb> seems a bit weird to me that bug drivers can't remove bug comments
<rdb> bug supervisor*
<wgrant> rdb: I think I got all of it. Thanks for letting us know, and poke us again if any more shows up,.
<rdb> wgrant, thanks!
<vanguard> I tried to build Java Program using a recipe but the build failed because "ca-certificates-java" could not be installed on the building machine. Can I do anything about that?
<jf_> hi, is there an admin in the room ?
<jf_> I need help to set a private project
<glyph> hey guys, what gives?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/746104 got reverted, but no comment on the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 746104 in Launchpad itself ""view the branch content" phraseology is pointlessly confusing" [High,New]
<james_w> glyph, I think there might have been a global revert, rather than that specific change
<james_w> I don't see a revert of that revision, so it's likely that
<glyph> james_w: Oh, OK.
<glyph> james_w: Well instead I should complain that Launchpad's release management tools don't let you specify a release version for "fix released" so that when a rollback happens you can't do bulk operations on tickets affected by that revision :)
<james_w> glyph, indeed
<james_w> glyph, bug 746897 is what caused it appears, if you care
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746897 in Launchpad itself "after ajax edit, bug description says "undefined"" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746897
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. is there a guide to setting up lp as a read only mirror of a 'primary' bzr server? i'm wandering around help.lp but not sure what i'm looking for
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i might hae found it
#launchpad 2011-04-02
<geser> wgrant: Hi, I got another rejected mail for an ancient upload. I guess it's because of the current archive rebuild. I remember mentioning it to you at the last archive rebuild. But I don't remember the outcome of it (or if a bug got filed).
<lifeless> geser: there is a bug filed, nothing acted on yet
<Frankb> bonjour
<Frankb> problème connecting to launchpad server
<Frankb> pour upload un fichier de 125Mo
<Frankb> y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?
<exarkun> grats on restoring staging
<exarkun> I am looking at https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/pyflakes to see the results of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/149785 but there's nothing there
<exarkun> I did set pyflakes to use launchpad as its bug tracker
<wgrant> exarkun: staging's DB gets wiped once a week or so... that test import was a victim of this.
<wgrant> exarkun: Could you re-request the test import on the question? I'll get it done on Monday.
<exarkun> Okay
<Frankb> why is it impossible to upload a file on launchpad?
<nigelb> it is possible.
<Frankb> a file of 125 mo?
<jelmer> Frankb: not sure if files as large as that are supported
<jelmer> Frankb: what sort of file is it?
<PsyForce> anyone know anything about joining a translating team and/or starting a translation project?
<PsyForce> it seems not entirely straightforward
<PsyForce> well, it's late here
<PsyForce> perhaps another time
<bewest1> I'm using my ppa for the first time... I'm wondering when I should expect to see my package in my ppa after successfully running dput?
<bewest1> oh, I see, I received an email with an error
<Frankb> jelmer: this is a .zip containing ax exe file
<Frankb> jelmer: on launchpad site, it's written that we can upload a file up to 200 Mo
<lifeless> Frankb: what page are you trying to upload to, and where do you see 200MB listed as a limit?
<Frankb> lifeless: i'm tyring to upload a file for ocs inventory project
<Frankb> lifeless: You may upload files up to 200.0 MiB in size.
<Frankb> A digital signature associates a verifiable identity to the files you upload, allowing end-users to know you signed and approved this file for distribution.
<Frankb> To create a digital signature, use the following command:
<Frankb> % gpg --armor --sign --detach-sig <filename>.
<Frankb> This command will create filename.asc, which you can then upload as the signature file.
#launchpad 2011-04-03
<fta> wgrant, yt?
<fta> wgrant, did something happen with the ppa stats around Feb 10?
<Lockal> There is a small problem with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 739812 in unity "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Lockal> When I log in I see "Mark Shuttleworth wrote on 2011-04-01"
<Lockal> When I log out I see "Mark Shuttleworth wrote on 2011-03-31"
<Lockal> It this a bug or a feature?
<wgrant> fta: Not that I know of. What do you see?
<wgrant> Lockal: Timezones.
<wgrant> Lockal: When you're logged in it will show the date in your account's timezone.
<Lockal> wallyworld, where I acn set them? https://launchpad.net/~lockal/+edit has no option fo this
<Lockal> *can
<wgrant> Lockal: See the edit icon next to "Time zone" on https://launchpad.net/~lockal, or visit https://launchpad.net/~lockal/+editlocation
<Lockal> wgrant, thank you, now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812/comments/5 looks much more reliable
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 739812 in unity "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Critical,Confirmed]
<fta> wgrant, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html
<fta> wgrant, i don't believe the popularity of that daily ppa grew that much over night
<wgrant> fta: Your script didn't change?
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<fta> wgrant, i'm working on it right now, but all those numbers come from the same run
<fta> so even if i'm doing it wrong, it should be wrong in the same way over the full period
<wgrant> Indeed, something must have changed on the LP end.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<fta> btw, it's way faster than last time i worked on it (dec/jan)
<wgrant> LP is much faster than it was at the end of last year.
<fta> still slow though (x hours to poll that ppa)
<wgrant> Yeah :/
<fta> but at least, it's easier to work with, and no timeout so far
<fta> congrats to whoever did this ;)
<wgrant> fta: So, some very relevant changes were rolled out on Feb 10. I'll grab some Apache logs from the sysadmins tomorrow and compare them with the parsed results, but I think the new ones are correct. I don't understand why the old ones didn't get fixed, though.
<fta> the stats are there: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.json
<wgrant> Ah, perfect. Thanks.
<fta> also, i see nothing older than 2009-12-19
<wgrant> That must be how far the logs go back.
<wgrant> Although I thought it was longer than that.
<fta> well, before that, there are something but it's always zero
<wgrant> Hmm.
<fta> -are+is, sigh
<fta> wgrant, i wanted to blog about this, but i guess i should wait until you figure out what's wrong
<wgrant> fta: Yeah, I'll try to get back to you on this tomorrow :)
<fta> wgrant, thanks
<jelmer> fta: hi
<jelmer> fta: I've been working on a script recently that displays the status of daily builds (e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~jelmer/recipe-status/bzr.html). lifeless mentioned you are / were working on something similar?
<fta> jelmer, hi, do you mean this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html ?
<fta> jelmer, also http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<jelmer> fta: ah, yes
<jelmer> fta: is that specific to the chromium PPA, do you think it would be worth generalizing?
<jelmer> fta: Does it use the API or does it screen scrape?
<fta> jelmer, it's not specific to any ppa.
<fta> api
<fta> the code is linked in the sig
<jelmer> fta: I'll check it out - thanks
<fta> jelmer, if you want to improve it, you're welcome ;)
<jelmer> fta: IIRC you don't use recipes right?
<jelmer> fta: I might see if I can port that bit over from my script
<jelmer> fta: do you have any plans to publish the source code for http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/stats/stats.html ?
<fta> jelmer, sure. but as i just said to wgrant, the figures are somewhat weird
<fta> jelmer, if you want to see how i run my ppa dashboard script, look at the end of my generated html pages (view source)
<fta> there is a bunch of lp bugs that would need to be fixed to make this perfect
<bewest> I've created several debian packages for work and personal use now, but I'm a  still a little foggy on some of the details?  what's the difference between a source and binary package?  are new projects required to write a new rules from scratch?  I thought I saw a hello world example somewhere..
<bewest> I don't quite understand how the milestones affect how packages get advertised.  do entries in the debian/changelog alone determine which versions of ubuntu are available? natty vs lucid? or does there need to be a --distribution param somewhere in the build process?
<bewest> ah, it can be influenced by using dput
<deqer> Hello, is there a channel for the Synapse project?
<lifeless> deqer: https://launchpad.net/synapse?
#launchpad 2012-03-26
<haseeb> hi
<haseeb> i am trying to load the current trunk of gtg, but getting error as
<haseeb> [haseeb@localhost ~]$ bzr launchpad-login haseeb
<haseeb> [haseeb@localhost ~]$ bzr branch lp:gtg
<haseeb> Permission denied (publickey).
<haseeb> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<StevenK> haseeb: It looks like Launchpad doesn't know about your SSH key.
<haseeb> StevenK,  i have uploaded the key on launchpad
<stewart> known current issue? "bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch-id/41661/.bzr/repository/packs/d12c3b2f38af0cdab110a25c1f50dd7d.pack: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable"
<wgrant> stewart: Yeah, we're working on it. bzr+ssh should be working fine.
<stewart> wgrant, yeah, but my jenkins slaves don't do bzr+ssh :(
<wgrant> stewart: It's been stable for a few minutes now.
<stewart> wgrant, great, i'll give it a go :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<l3on> Hi all... does somebody know how much data (in term of MBytes) I can upload in a team branch ?
<wgrant> l3on: There's no hard limit.
<czajkowski> l3on: I just explained this to Gwaihir :)
<l3on> czajkowski, wgrant: thank you! :
<l3on> :)
<fabo> hello, the merge proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~deeptik/linaro-license-protection/publish-to-snapshots/+register-merge never succeed
<fabo> is it a known issue?
<wgrant> fabo: Sounds like it might be bug #961126. That causes the page to appear to hang if there's a validation error on the form.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961126 in Launchpad itself "+register-merge JS doesn't handle form validation errors" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961126
<wgrant> Are you sure you specified eg. the reviewer correctly?
<fabo> wgrant: reviewer is optional. I try to set the default one
<fabo> same result
<fabo> wgrant: yes, seems the same issue.
<wgrant> fabo: "There is already a branch merge proposal registered for branch lp:~deeptik/linaro-license-protection/publish-to-snapshots to land on lp:linaro-license-protection that is still active."
<wgrant> fabo: That's the error.
<fabo> it explains
<fabo> wgrant: thanks
<ugoc> Hi
<ugoc> is there a blacklist for accessing bzr.launchpad.net?
<ugoc> Since this morning we can't get to our branches on launchpad servers :S
<jelmer> hi ugoc
<jelmer> ugoc: I think I saw reports of a host hitting our connection limits this morning
<jelmer> wgrant: still there?
<ugoc> ho
<wgrant> jelmer: Hi
<jelmer> wgrant: ^
<ugoc> jelmer: do you have it's ip?
<wgrant> ugoc: You were making about 1000 requests over 10 seconds every 5 minutes, which seems slightly abnormal.
<wgrant> It was you :)
<ugoc> Are you sure?
<wgrant> They were ~shadowrobot branches, and that's a team owned by you, so it seems likely.
<ugoc> yup indeed
<ugoc> damn
<wgrant> ugoc: So, can you scale that robot back a bit?
<ugoc> damn.... We're setting up a test server to test our branches :S May be something went wrong there
<wgrant> It's checking lots of branches at the same moment, every 5 minutes.
<markpitchless> hi wgrant (it was me setting up the test server)
<markpitchless> it could be but surprising it was making that many requests
<wgrant>    1033 2012-03-26 09:01
<wgrant>    1033 2012-03-26 09:06
<wgrant>    1033 2012-03-26 09:11
<wgrant> HTTP requests to ~shadowrobot branches from that IP, by minute
<wgrant> And the requests are over ~10s in each of those minutes.
<ugoc> If we disable our test server for now
<wgrant> We can unblock you immediately, sure.
<markpitchless> wow! I'll scale the checks back to once per hour. would have still only expected about 100 requests each check though
<markpitchless> ok, will stop all the jobs
<ugoc> Ok great.
<wgrant> What command are you running? bzr info?
<markpitchless> not sure. it is jenkins
<markpitchless> what ever its bzr plugin uses
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> 'cause it's checking for some pretty strange stuff.
<markpitchless> can you mail me some logs and I'll investigate? It is only supposed to checking if the repo has changed or not.
<wgrant> markpitchless: So, scaling back is good. If you can stagger the checks to not be 100 requests per second, even better.
<wgrant> Sure, let me see.
<markpitchless> wgrant: will do
<markpitchless> wgrant: i have disabled all our jenkins jobs, so we will be back to normal, human generated, traffic levels. can you unblock us please?
<wgrant> markpitchless: A sysadmin is on it. Should be bac kshortly.
<markpitchless> wgrant: many thanks. sorry for the hassle.
<ugoc> wgrant: thanks a lot, we'll probably setup an internal repo for our test server...
<gnuoy`> wgrant, markpitchless: the ip is unblocked
<wgrant> markpitchless: I've just emailed you a minute of the relevant logs.
<wgrant> gnuoy`: Thanks.
<gnuoy`> np
<markpitchless> cheers
<wgrant> markpitchless: I'll probably look at the jenkins-bazaar plugin tomorrow and see if there's anything obvious that can be done.
<wgrant> Unless jelmer beats me to it.
<markpitchless> wgrant: Cheers. Too many requests was partly my fault, used a script to generate 130 jobs, which were checking every 5mins. Plus 2 active builds that would also do a branch. But thats doesn't add up to 1000.
<Laney> looks like caph (the buildd) is busted
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-crypto-conduit/0.1.3.1-1/+build/3319209
<Laney> oh, maybe not, ...
<wgrant> Laney: Yeah, the chroot file in caph's cache seemed to be randomly corrupted (correct length, incorrect content). We forced it to refetch and it's happy now.
<Laney> wgrant: good news, thanks
<wgrant> Any builds that were hit will need to be manually retried, though.
<Laney> hrm, they don't show up as build failures on +synchronised-packages
<Laney> wgrant: are you aware that it's happening on other buildds too? (chort)
<yann_> hello! are there problems on launchpad today?
<yann_> getting 503 on 503
<yann_> trying to access that page http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yannh/kt-replication-plugin/trunk/revision/5
<czajkowski> yann_: I can access it
<czajkowski> granted it's a bit slow but it does resolve
<Laney> perhaps someone else can take a look at (ping the ops about) chort?
<czajkowski> Laney: link ?
<Laney> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/builders/chort/+history
<Laney> sounds like they did the same fix for caph a while back
<Laney> i just gave back my builds until another buildd got them
<Laney> which is why you don't see them on that list
<czajkowski> Laney: being looked into
<Laney> okies
<czajkowski> Laney: can you explain to thedac what the issue is exactly please.
<Laney> I don't know what it is, just that the chroot on chort is broken in the same way that it was on caph. wgrant seemed to know about it earlier.
<Laney> I guess you can fix it by getting it to refetch its chroot
<czajkowski> Laney: it's been cleaned out and refreshed so we'll wait and see
<Laney> cool! good work chaps
<czajkowski> :)
#launchpad 2012-03-27
<danhg> morning chaps
<vibhavp> Is launchpad down?
<StevenK> vibhavp: We just did a fastdowntime to update the database, we're now back.
<StevenK> vibhavp: You noticed in the 70 seconds we were down. :-)
<vibhavp> nice :)
<bdrung> hi, LP needs very long to pick up Debian uploads!
<bdrung> there was one upload two days ago: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/shunit2/news/20120325T211646Z.html
<bdrung> but LP didn't picked it up yet: https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/shunit2
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<directhex> how come there are fragments of long-superceded packages in my PPA repository? i count 48 stray files, measuring 50M
<dannf> hey - i've been given access to a private ppa - i can upload to it, etc, but the sources.list entries under "technical details" lack credentials. any idea what might be wrong?
<thopiekar> hello.. I've got a problem to connect my private sources on my ftp server, which is using a different port
<deryck[lunch]> dannf, look at your personal launchpad page, and look for the link: View your private PPA subscriptions
<deryck[lunch]> dannf, then follow "view" links from that page for info on how to add it to sources.lit
<thopiekar> bzr tries 3 times to reconnect and aborts
 * deryck[lunch] really lunchs now
<dannf> deryck[lunch]: yep, see it there. thanks!
<deryck[lunch]> np!
 * deryck[lunch] really really lunches now
<thopiekar> bzr: ERROR: Übertragungsfehler: FTP control connection closed during GET ftp://<ip>@<ip>:<port>/<dir>/<project>/.bzr/branch-format.
<thopiekar> * I meant <user> before @ ;)
<NiklasFiekas> hi. i uploaded a new version to launchpad, but it failed building. how can i upload a fix? it says "File git-ftp_0.2.tar.gz already exists in git-ftp, but uploaded version has different contents."
<rick_h> NiklasFiekas: you'll need to update the version number for it I believe.
<NiklasFiekas> rick_h: mhh ... can i avoid that? i wouldn't like the gap
<rick_h> NiklasFiekas: if you uploaded, failed, and then changed the contents it wants a new versionto represent the changed contents. They're not the same any longer.
<NiklasFiekas> rick_h: ok :/
<NiklasFiekas> rick_h: thank you
<rick_h> make test
<NiklasFiekas> rick_h: was that for me? it's make install that failed in my case
<NiklasFiekas> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98451749/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.git-ftp_0.2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rick_h> NiklasFiekas: no, typo on my end sorry
<rick_h> NiklasFiekas: too much window hopping for me today
<NiklasFiekas> ;)
<dobey> NiklasFiekas: version number != upstream version number
<NiklasFiekas> dobey: so skipping one is totally fine?
<dobey> NiklasFiekas: you need to make an update to debian/changelog and bump the ~ppa1 to be ~ppa2 for example, in the version string
<dobey> NiklasFiekas: not sure what you mean by "skipping one"
<NiklasFiekas> dobey: like 0.1 build was sucessful, 0.2 not, but 0.3
<dobey> NiklasFiekas: i think maybe you're using version numbers wrong here
<NiklasFiekas> dobey: how should i do it?
<NiklasFiekas> this is my first ppa, so i have no idea ;)
<dobey> in a ppa the version number should be something like $upstreamversion-$distroversion~$series$NUMBER
<dobey> so like 1.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1 for example
<dobey> you should probably join #ubuntu-packaging to learn a bit more about packaging things
<NiklasFiekas> dobey: alright. thank you.
<dobey> sure
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> could somebody guess why this package isn't building? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98473932/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.stateval_0.1-0~201203270111~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<audifahrer> I see ../../src/lib/.libs/libstateval.so: undefined reference to `pthread_* error message in the log but above "checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes" and on my local oneric system it builds too
<audifahrer> I've no more ideas
<dobey> audifahrer: try building your package with pbuilder or sbuild, rather than debuild
<audifahrer> hm, it was working until I did a little change but I've to check which one
<audifahrer> seems a good build isn't longer available, so I've no chance to check since when it's not working
<audifahrer> dobey: and how do I change to building your package with pbuilder or sbuild? Is there a docu? I just configured my build from some tutorial.
<dobey> ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist pbuilder-precise
<dobey> ./pbuilder-precise create && ./pbuilder-precise update && ./pbuilder-precise package_0.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<dobey> for example
<audifahrer> ah, and for launchpad config?
<freijon> Hey there. I'm trying to import code from my git repository. It works perfectly the first time, but when I change something on git, it doesn't get updated in launchpad. am I missing something or is this not supposed to be updated?
<dobey> audifahrer: what do you mean for launchpad config?
<freijon> Hey there. I imported code from my git repsository to launchpad. The initial import worked perfectly, but the scheduled import doesn't seem to work. My code doesn't get updated. Am I missing something?
<audifahrer> dobey: I mean how should I do a "ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist pbuilder-precise" on launchpad. There've only the control/rules/etc. files
<dobey> eh? you don't do it on launchpad
<dobey> are you using a recipe? or what?
<dobey> audifahrer: pbuilder is a tool to build the package locally, in a clean environment, in the same way that it is building on the PPA
<audifahrer> dobey: yes, I use a receipe. I don't use pbuilder localy until now.
<dobey> audifahrer: ok, you can use bzr dailydeb to get a source package for a recipe, and then you would use pbuilder to build that source package in a local chroot
<dobey> audifahrer: and you can debug it there, instead of constantly trying to rebuild it on launchpad
<audifahrer> dobey: ah, ok. You suggest to local debug it. Sure, good idea. For sure. I just hoped someone sees the problem I'm blind for. But I'll do so...
<dobey> audifahrer: the immediate problem to me for your build looks like libtool is not passing the -pthread to the real g++ call for some reason
<dobey> but i can't tell you why
<audifahrer> ok, thanks anyway for the hint
<audifahrer> bye
<psusi> I am trying to propose a merge at https://code.launchpad.net/~psusi/ubuntu/precise/dmraid/fix-initramfs-hook/+register-merge, and when I click propose merge, the spinner just spins forever...
<lifeless> psusi: do you have 3 other code.launchpad.net pages open ?
<psusi> lifeless, no
<lifeless> hmm, twitch then
<psusi> eh?
<psusi> hrm.... it worked now that I didn't add the merge dependency
#launchpad 2012-03-28
<george_e> I've just registered a project and I'm trying to push some code to it.
<george_e> But I get this error:
<george_e> "bzr: ERROR: At lp:reevolution you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again."
<george_e> What does it mean and what do I need to do?
<poolie> huh, i guess you must have interrupted it at just the right moment
<poolie> or something like that
<poolie> i would try deleting the branch through the web ui and re-pushing it
<danhg> Morning
<czajkowski> aloha
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<bencer> i've a question, why launchpad has this source here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/python-django-djblets and the package is not in the archive http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-django-djblets ?
<wgrant> bencer: If you click on one of the "Published versions" links on that page you'll see it's been deleted.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django-djblets/+changelog
<wgrant> "Deleted in precise-release (Reason: (From Debian) ROM; no longer useful; Debian bug #635963) "
<ubot5> Debian bug 635963 in ftp.debian.org "RM: python-django-djblets -- ROM; no longer useful" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/635963
<bencer> i see
<bencer> what ROM stands for?
<wgrant> Request of Maintainer
<bencer> ok thanks
<wgrant> So the person who maintains the package in Debian asked for it to be removed.
 * popey filed bug 966960 which is now a dupe of bug 918551
<ubot5> Error: Bug #966960 is a duplicate of bug #918551, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/918551)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 918551 could not be found
<popey> any chance someone can look at 918551 and see if I can be allowed access?
<wgrant_> popey: That's more of an Ubuntu question.
<wgrant_> popey: Ubuntu's apport is what does the crazy marking-public-bugs-as-dupes-of-private-ones thing.
<popey> well mine was private initially, now it's public
<popey> and i wanted somoene in my team to look at it
<popey> but they can't
 * popey doesn't actually know what the process for doing this is
<wgrant> Sure, but it wouldn't be very nice if Launchpad staff randomly granted everyone access to some project's private bugs just because someone asked :)
<czajkowski> cant even see it either to help
<wgrant> I probably can. Let me see.
<wgrant> But not because of my Launchpadness.
<popey> ok, so the other question I should probably have asked is 'who has access to that bug, so I can ask them'
<wgrant> Most Ubuntu developers
<wgrant> Even ~ubuntu-bugcontrol nowadays, it seems.
<wgrant> popey: I've confirmed there's nothing sensitive and made it public.
<popey> thanks
<iiname> hi
<zyga> hi
<zyga> could someone ploease rename my project on launchpad, I just created it and I've noticed there's a typo in the name
<deryck> zyga, file a question against launchpad requesting the change.
<zyga> deryck: thanks
<zyga> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/191956
<Daviey> lp down?
<Daviey> Hmm, seems it's me..
<cody-somerville> Daviey, Looks fine to me.
<zyga> mwhudson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/904555/
<mwhudson> zyga: looks happier
<zyga> mwhudson: surprisingly looks good
<mwhudson> zyga: wrong channel though? :)
<zyga> mwhudson: I did not have to downgrade django either
<zyga> hehe
<zyga> right
<stgraber> hmm, why is LP oopsing on me every time I try to file a bug?
<stgraber> OOPS-394c1f30a1d15051b888996ac3b37fbf
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=394c1f30a1d15051b888996ac3b37fbf
<stgraber> IntegrityError: null value in column "information_type" violates not-null constraint
<spm> stgraber: we appear to have a partially broken rollout; fixing atm.
<stgraber> spm: thanks
<spm> should be fixed in 5-10?, 15 at the latest.
<stgraber> ok, doing another test install now, will report my bugs when I'm done
<spm> stgraber: that should be all fixed now; if not; yell at me. :-)
<stgraber> spm: testing
<stgraber> spm: yep, working
#launchpad 2012-03-29
<ojwb> not sure if there's much you can do about it, but vector.us seem to be spamming people who have translated things on launchpad
<ojwb> i can forward the mail I received if you want it
<lifeless> ojwb: sure, or open a bug and attach it
<ojwb> lifeless: I could, but if there's not much that can be done it seems a waste of everyone's time
<lifeless> hard to say what can be done without the nfo
<ojwb> lifeless: hmm, what's best to file it against?
<lifeless> launchpad ?
<Pikkachu> hi, how to avoid a PPA build to use LP translations instead of original po files?
<EvilResistance> and he quits before getting an answer xD
<ojwb> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/967936
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 967936 in Launchpad itself "<email address hidden> is spamming launchpad translators" [Undecided,New]
<mwotton> hi all. having a bit of trouble - i've created a source package, and dput tells me it's been correctly signed and uploaded, but i can see no trace of it on the PPA page. is there a way to check progresS?
<bigjools-afk> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else struggling to upload to PPA's?
<chrisccoulson> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<apw> is launchpad being updated, or is 'Uh oh!' something to worry about
<wgrant> It was down for 70 seconds for a DB update
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: has it been like this all morning or just now ?
<wgrant> 1000-1005 daily is a DB upgrade window
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, just now
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: well what wgrant said then :)
<czajkowski> daily maintence window
<wgrant> Nope
<wgrant> This is different :/
<czajkowski> :(
<apw> wgrant, perhaps we could get the 'Uh oh!' page to list the maintenance window so i don't come and complain :)
<apw> wgrant, and general lp pages are back for me
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: OK, turns out the upload downtime is related, should be back shortly.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: It's back.
<apw> czajkowski, actually perhaps we could add the downtime window to the /topic here
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<wgrant> It's getting shorter and shorter, and people ask here maybe 1/10 times we do it, so it seems not entirely necessary.
<wgrant> The topic is already very long :(
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * ScottK got an email about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/192063 allegedly because I'm subscribed.  Any idea how that might be the case?
<czajkowski> ScottK: odd have you gotten any other question mail ?
<ScottK> Nope.  Just that one.
<ScottK> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber
<czajkowski> lifeless: any idea how that would happen ?
<lifeless> ScottK: whats in the body of the mail ?
<lifeless> ScottK: e.g. can you pastebin the raw message somewhere ?
<ScottK> Sure. Just a moment.
<ScottK> lifeless: http://paste.debian.net/161392/
<lifeless> ScottK: are you an answer contact for Ubuntu ?
<ScottK> Not as far as I know.
<ScottK> I end up subscribed to stuff due to having weird permissions sometimes.
<lifeless> so you're clearly not a subscriber direct or indirect *now*
<ScottK> How do check?
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu somewhere
<lifeless> sinzui: ^ oh hai. I think you might be able to help.
<ScottK> I am not an answer contact for Ubuntu.
<sinzui> I agree that ScottK is not an answer contact for anything: https://answers.launchpad.net/~scottk/+answer-contact-for
<lifeless> sinzui: http://paste.debian.net/161392/ I cannot see a linked bug.
<sinzui> the pastebin say a subscriber to question 192063
<lifeless> sinzui: Indeed, but he doesn't seem to be there, and I am hopeful that ScottK has enough clue not to have unsubscribed and be setting us a brain teaser
<ScottK> No.  Not this time.
<sinzui> I agree he is not listed
<lifeless> sinzui: I am at a loss
<ScottK> Might be fun to try some other time though.
<czajkowski> hmm we didnt have very many questions logged today
<czajkowski> and you've not gotten any other mail
<ScottK> No.  I didn't get the original mail for the question.
<ScottK> lifeless: New topic: Yesterday I got an email for a rejected upload to somebody's PPA that was an attempt to reupload a Debian upload of mine.  Is it known that LP emails Uploaders: for failed PPA uploads?
<lifeless> ScottK: lets see
<ScottK> I'll pastebin that one too
<lifeless> ScottK: bug 117155 and
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 117155 in Launchpad itself "soyuz emails are vague about why they are being sent to a given user" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117155
<ScottK> http://paste.debian.net/161394/
<ScottK> This one should never have been sent.
<ScottK> Vague or not.
<lifeless> yes, I got that
<lifeless> bug 684450 might be related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684450 in Launchpad itself "Totally unrelated PPA referenced in subject of upload rejection email" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684450
<lifeless> bug 473580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 473580 in Launchpad itself "Sends reject emails to Changed-By address when signed + uploaded to a third-party PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473580
<lifeless> I think thats the one
<lifeless> bug  798497 looks simila
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798497 in Launchpad itself "Email mistakenly sent to unrelated party when a build is cancelled" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798497
<lifeless> r
<ScottK> Yes.  That's the one (473580)
<lifeless> sinzui: ScottK: mystery solved. Someone has subscribed ubuntu-members. And someone else noticed and unsubscribed.
<ScottK> lifeless: Thanks.
<lifeless> however, we don't supply enough detail in the rationale to figure this out
<lifeless> ScottK: thank czajkowski :P
<sinzui> oh fab. lifelessI was suspecting that but there is no trail in the UI. How did you discover this?
<czajkowski> ScottK: you weren't the only one to notice folks in locoteams noticed it as well
<lifeless> I'm just bearing good news.
<lifeless> sinzui: czajkowski was told on irc/in some channel I don't lurk in
<czajkowski> sinzui: someone did in -locoteams
<czajkowski> :)
<sinzui> excellet
<czajkowski> community to the rescue :)
<lifeless> ScottK: could you perhaps look for/file a bug noting that the rationale was insufficient to determine why you got the mail ?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> If I type bugs.l my firefox gives https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug as the first choice.
<lifeless> nice
<ScottK> lifeless: Bug #968578
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 968578 in Launchpad itself "Unable to figure out why I got mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968578
<lifeless> thanks
<ScottK> You're welcome
<balloons> quick question on using dput with ppa's.. seems like lp doesn't process my build if I use an older version number than what is currently contained in the package.. it this correct?
<wgrant> balloons: Yes, you'll get a rejection email in that case.
<balloons> thanks wgrant
<Pikkachu> hi, these packages should already be deleted completely (passed 7 days): https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Pikkachu> what's happening??
<EvilResistance> Status: Deleted
<EvilResistance> its already not published
<Pikkachu> a deleted status is not a deletion
<Pikkachu> I already saw that
<Pikkachu> the docs say it would be really deleted within 7 days
<Pikkachu> I was waiting for that happen, but it didn't
<wgrant> Pikkachu: Why are you waiting?
<wgrant> It means nothing.
<Pikkachu> wgrant: it what?
<wgrant> It's purely a disk space recovery measure. Them being permanently deleted provides no benefit to you.
<wgrant> So there's no reason to wait.
<Pikkachu> and I'm expecting, because docs are supposed to be correct
<wgrant> Pikkachu: The docs are there to warn you that things may not be recoverable after a week.
<Pikkachu> it does provide benefit to me because they are all wrong packages
<wgrant> We don't delete them the moment they're a week + 1 second old.
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> You still can't upload the same version ever again.
<wgrant> Even once we delete the files.
<Pikkachu> I accidentally created them in the process of building them (I assumed the docs were ok about the packages being truly deleted within 7 days)
<Pikkachu> still can't even when truly deleted? this is odd...
<wgrant> We are allowed to irretrievably remove the files after one week. But that doesn't change the usual archive consistency rules, which prevent a duplicate version from being uploaded.
<Pikkachu> so I messed up with my ppa without even noticing :(
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Just change the version.
<wgrant> Easyu.
<Pikkachu> the current one is already ok
<Pikkachu> I just appreciate real deletion of really really useless stuff
<Pikkachu> I think the reminders for avoiding upload to the same versions are just ok, as the versions are date-based
<ojwb> even if it's gone from the PPA, someone may have installed it, so reusing the version is still bad
<Pikkachu> the error with "-P20120311" and "-P20120315" was using debian version (dash), and with "~P20120323" was that it does not supersede "0ubuntu2" as I was naturally thinking, and the error with "1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2" I can't really recall
<Pikkachu> ojwb: yeah I understand the version reusing problem... but it won't affect me as I use date as version
<ojwb> ~<something> sorts before nothing
<Pikkachu> ojwb: now I know
<Pikkachu> well there's one package which is not yet 7 days old, but all the others are almost 11 days old
<Pikkachu> I think I'll come back here later for requesting the deletion then, thanks all...
<wgrant> Pikkachu: Why do you care that they are deleted?
<wgrant> They will still appear on that page.
<wgrant> It's just that the files are unrecoverable.
<Pikkachu> oh sorry I think there were more differences in the packages, like one with standalone patch and other with separate ones in debian/patches
<wgrant> I'm confused.
<Pikkachu> wgrant: all the wrong packages are available for download
<wgrant> If someone goes looking for them, yes.
<Pikkachu> which is undesirable
<Pikkachu> given that they're wrong packages
<wgrant> There are lots of wrong things available for download all over the Internet if people go looking at things that people have said not to look at.
<wgrant> If you're installing deleted packages without knowing exactly what you're doing, you probably have bigger problems.
<Pikkachu> I don't want to join the wrong people
<Pikkachu> well, ok
<Pikkachu> I will ask later I think, but this is really personal... I do not like false deletions
<Pikkachu> I would call it "deactivated" instead
<Pikkachu> thanks all anyway
<Pikkachu> a diff between the apt-get sourced versions should be empty or mostly empty though (if you suspect I'm trying to do something malicious...)
#launchpad 2012-03-30
<ritz> Hi, how does one create a minimal repo
<ritz> such as one seen in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/daily-recipe/files
<StevenK> mkdir foo; cd foo ; bzr init ; bzr push lp:...
<ritz> StevenK, cool, thanks
<vibhavp> How Do I register a distro on Launchpad?
<poolie> vibhavp, can you tell me why you want to?
<vibhavp> poolie: Our Team is working on a Localized Hindi CD image
<vibhavp> (Ubuntu)
<poolie> awesome
<vibhavp> I just started to think about it
<poolie> i wonder if you can actually do it or if you need to ask an admin
<vibhavp> which admin?
<poolie> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vibhavp> thanks
<vibhavp> Will email the list about the Idea
<vibhavp> poolie: What should I ask??
<poolie> just explain about your project and that you want to track bugs on lp
<vibhavp> thanks
<poolie> if you're just thinking about doing it
<poolie> it might be a bit premature to add it to the list of distros on lp
<freijon> Hey there. I imported my code from a git repository. The initial import worked fine. Also, launchpad tells me every 5 hours, that the import was successful, however nothing gets updated. what exactly is getting imported from git? Is there a way to keep the code synced?
<vibhavp> poolie: Or should I just add it as a normal project?
<poolie> no a distro is better, but perhaps only add it once you've done the first release or something
<poolie> o/ jml
<freijon> does nobody import code from external repositories?
<wgrant> http://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports <- nobody at all :)
<wgrant> freijon: ^^
<freijon> it was more like a rhetorical question ^^
<freijon> wgrant: did you experience what I mentioned above?
<wgrant> freijon: Oh, sorry, missed the question entirely.
<wgrant> freijon: Can you link to the import?
<wgrant> freijon: That's not meant to happen.
<wgrant> freijon: Ah, you just deleted and recreated them?
<freijon> wgrant: yep, I noticed that used a different url than all the others. Maybe that was the reason.
<freijon> I used https:// instead of git://
<wgrant> Either should work.
<wgrant> freijon: btw, you can change your username from the default (derived from your email address) at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit.
<wgrant> And that import is done.
<freijon> I don't get it. Its still an old stage of the code, even though the HEAD branch on git is up to date
<wgrant> Let's see.
<freijon> you can compare the *.pot language file
<wgrant> freijon: Ah
<wgrant> freijon: So, you have two branches.
<wgrant> master and HEAD
<wgrant> LP imports master by default.
<wgrant> Do you deliberately have two?
<wgrant> https://github.com/freijon/update-indicator/branches
<wgrant> I can change it to import HEAD if you want, but in git it's conventional to use master.
<freijon> no
<freijon> I created the HEAD branch especially for launchpad, since it told me "The URL of the git repository. The HEAD branch will be imported."
<wgrant> freijon: Ah
<wgrant> freijon: So, git repos have a file .git/HEAD
<wgrant> freijon: Which points at a branch that is the active head.
<wgrant> That's what Launchpad means.
<wgrant> And in your repo it points at master.
<freijon> I guess the problem sits in front of the screen then ^^ thanks
<wgrant> (in git terminology, don't confuse HEAD and head. they're rather different :))
<Ge0rG> hi. Is one of the translations team available to 'review' my project's translation import queue? I've changed some strings manually and need a re-import of all the .po files in https://translations.launchpad.net/yaxim/master/+imports :)
<Ge0rG> unfortunately, the web interface does not allow the project maintainer to upload without review, and I don't have the .po files in SCM :(
<ritz> hi, How do I identify the bzr branch name ? required for building in lp when using merge ?
<ritz> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1.lp949782.1
<ritz> lp:~khadgaray/+junk/unity-greeter.lp949782
<ritz> merge . lp:ubuntu/unity-greeter
<ritz> the "." here has to be the branch name
<wgrant> ritz: It just has to be unique within the recipe.
<wgrant> ritz: It can be whatever you want. It's used mostly for eg. including {revno:FOOBRANCH} in the deb-version template.
<Ge0rG> is anyone available to approve my translation imports in https://translations.launchpad.net/yaxim/master/+imports ? :D
<ritz> sweet
<ritz> wgrant, thanks. I thought, this was to be a branch name. Coming from a git based world, I was confused
<ritz> wgrant++
<ritz> interesting, using lp:ubuntu/oneiric/unity-greeter in recipes changes to lp:ubuntu/unity-greeter
<ritz> If I understand this correctly, once precise is released ubuntu/unity-greeter will point to 12.10 release code ?
<ritz> hmmm, "You have exceeded today's quota for ubuntu precise"
<notify> any way of changing the summary in a launchpad bug without using the email interface ?
<tsimpson> notify: click the pencil icon on the right of "Bug Description"
<notify> ok. thanks will try that
<tsimpson> or you could use the API too, but I'm guessing that's overkill for what you want
<notify> tsimpson: that appears to edit the body or "description" as they call it. i want the one line summary
<tsimpson> ok, there's another pencil icon at the end of that title line
<notify> tsimpson: yeah got it. thanks
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<notify> tsimpson: any quick way of getting the bug fixed too ? only kidding :)
<tsimpson> well, the quickest way is always to just fix it yourself ;)
<notify> tsimpson: hehe very true
<Ge0rG> can somebody from the translation team please ack the pending imports in https://translations.launchpad.net/yaxim/master/+imports
<czajkowski> Ge0rG: not sure this is the right place to be asking
<czajkowski> dpm: would you know where Ge0rG should be asking
<czajkowski> Ge0rG: they are not in my queue as they are not launchpad/product stuff which is what I do review.
<Ge0rG> czajkowski: I still can't understand why uploads from the project maintainer need to be reviewed.
<dobey> Ge0rG: i think you need to ask in #ubuntu-translations (or #ubuntu-i18n maybe it's called)
<dobey> oh, yaxim is an imported tree, not a native branch
<dpm> Ge0rG, you're asking at the correct place
<dpm> czajkowski, Ge0rG so a Launchpad developer needs to review and approve the import
<czajkowski> dpm: ok so in #launchpad-dev so might get the oncall reviewer so
<dpm> that might be a good idea, yes
<czajkowski> way to many so's in thet sentence
<dpm> :)
<Ge0rG> so. I should ask in #launchpad-dev then?
<czajkowski> dpm: Ge0rG this may also be of some help https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportQueueApprovalNotification
<czajkowski> Ge0rG: aye bac is the on call reviewer so he may be the right person in this case.
<czajkowski> the revier changes so just check the topic in case you need to do this again.
<dpm> actually, that's a good point and it reminds me that IIRC there was a change in LP a while ago to allow project maintainers to approve their own imports
<dpm> Ge0rG, have you tried to approve it yourself? You might want to try to see if that works
<czajkowski> dpm: I think that document is what Ge0rG is looking for and will resolve their issues.
<czajkowski> 90% sure at least
<dpm> czajkowski, I was just suggesting what the document says
<Ge0rG> dpm: I can only change the status to "deleted", "blocked" or "needs information". "approved" is greyed out
<Ge0rG> ohfail. I need to click that little yellow crayon thingie and manually select the template and language, despite both being encoded in the file name?
<dpm> Ge0rG, templates don't need languages assigned
<dpm> where's your template? I can probably have a look at it
<Ge0rG> dpm: I want to import changed .po files into the according languages. the import queue is https://translations.launchpad.net/yaxim/master/+imports - yaxim is the only template there
<dpm> Ge0rG, ah, you don't need to approve translations. Once the template has been imported, they should be approved and imported automatically, but it might take some minutes
<dpm> Your template has been imported, so you should be all good
<dpm> and the .po files should get imported without need for manual intervention
<dpm> The only stage where you need to manually approve things is the first time ever you upload a template
<dobey> dpm: i think he's trying to import existing translations, so they don't just get thrown away
<dpm> yeah, but if they have been imported together with the template they should be automatically imported
<dpm> once the template is
<dpm> which seems to be the case, as all files have got the same timestamp
<Ge0rG> dpm: the template was approved, the translations are still under review.
<dpm> Ge0rG, yeah, that's what I'm saying, they'll be approved after the template, but it will take a while
<dpm> I seem to remember that the rule of thumb was ~20 minutes
<Ge0rG> dpm: how long is a while? I've uploaded them yesterday, and I think the template is approved for some hours now.
<dpm> If they don't, then I'd suggest pinging a Launchpad dev
<Ge0rG> now that I figured out how to manually approve them, I think I can handle it myself.
<dpm> Ge0rG, cool. In any case, even if you approve them it will still take the same amount of time. What takes time is the import (i.e. changing state from Approved to Imported)
<Ge0rG> dpm, czajkowski: thanks for the help :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<Ge0rG> I suppose I still don't understand how the system is meant to be used, but at least it seems I can achieve what I need
<Ge0rG> tnx & bye :)
<Pikkachu> hi, would anyone please delete some wrong packages from my ppa? the modifications to the application are the same in all packages, except for the form they were applied and the wrong package namings... anyone?
<cgregan> Hello Launchpad team....I need a team PPA made private for PES....who is the PPA privatization guru?
<Pikkachu> here are the packages for deletion please, marked as deleted: https://launchpad.net/~renatosilva/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
#launchpad 2012-03-31
<sreich> i'm having trouble importing a git branch on launchpad. I gave it a git url of 'git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace.git,branch=origin/plasma/sreich/sal-qml. ', but it's only importing master it seems
<sreich> is that the right special syntax to tell it to import the code from that branch?
<maxb> sreich: I'm pretty sure having origin in there is wrong
<sreich> well i tried it without origin and the same thing happened
<sreich> e.g. with just branch=plasma/sreich...
<maxb> Has support for ,branch= made it to Launchpad at all yet?
<sreich> no idea
<sreich> basically all i need is to import a branch from a git repo, which i'm unable to figure out how to do successfully
<maxb> I know a month ago or so, the answer was "That's not supported"
<maxb> Unless support has been added in the last month, that's still the case
<sreich> ouch
<wgrant> maxb, sreich: ,branch= has worked on Launchpad for several months.
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> I thought it wasn't that long ago that jelmer finished writing it
<wgrant> Well, maybe only a few months, then :)
<wgrant> But we upgraded pretty soon after it was finished.
<wgrant> maxb: Mid-September.
<wgrant> sreich: Fixed
<wgrant> sreich: Had to escape the slashes in the branch name.
<wgrant> sreich: It's up to date now.
<sreich> oooh
<sreich> thanks
<wgrant> (for future people reading IRC logs: git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace.git,branch=plasma%2Fsreich%2Fsal-qml was the correct format)
<Pikkachu> hi, can anyone delete some useless packages form my ppa to me? all packages are basically the same code with technical mistakes
<vibhavp> Whu has my karma suddenly expired??
<Dahakka> Hi :)
<Dahakka> Just hanging around :)
<ianm_> is it possible to undelete a PPA?
<juliohm> Someone could reproduce the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/965341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965341 in procps (Ubuntu) "watch command line utility crashes with segfault when processing binary output" [Undecided,New]
<juliohm> How are launchpad bugs triggered? There are days since i reported the bug and stills undecided state.
<EvilResistance> juliohm:  define "triggered"
<EvilResistance> ah nevermind, you got it with the ubuntu bugs team
<juliohm> EvilResistance, maybe i'm choosing the wrong word to describe what i have in mind. English isn't my native language.
<EvilResistance> juliohm:  i think you are.  you have to keep this in mind though:
<EvilResistance> there's HUNDREDS of packages in Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> filing a bug against a specific package won't always guarantee you a result
<EvilResistance> because not everyone is notified of every bug
<EvilResistance> as well, we're all volunteers, so... you should only worry if its been a LONG TIME since you filed the bug and have not gotten a result/response
<juliohm> EvilResistance, i know, but even the state was unchanged since the report.
<juliohm> I know, i'm part of the community, i'm also a volunteer
<EvilResistance> there's thousands of bugs that exist that have unchanged states since reports were filed
<wgrant> EvilResistance: Hundred of packages? There's more than 20000 :)
<juliohm> Do you have some nice blog post about how to contribute with Ubuntu though Launchpad? I think most Ubuntu users don't do it just because they don't know how to do it. I'm thinking in write a tutorial in my native language.
<juliohm> I'm looking for some kind of tutorial that explains the daily activities of a Ubuntu-bug-reporter, explaining the Launchpad features
<juliohm> Launchpad is not as easy in my opinion.
<EvilResistance> wgrant:  :P
<juliohm> s/easy/intuitive
#launchpad 2012-04-01
<Pikkachu> can anyone help me with my ppa?
<pikkachu> I have wrong diffs in ppa packages, how to fix it?
<jrib> hi, I'd like to mirror https://github.com/mason-larobina/luakit.git on launchpad.  I think I've set this up correctly at https://code.launchpad.net/~jrib/luakit/devel, but the latest revisions are not being imported.  Why?  Does it have something to do with the way the branches are named in luakit?  What can I do about it?  Thanks.
<jelmer> jrib: by default, launchpad imports the master branch
<jrib> jelmer: can that be changed?
<jrib> jelmer: and see here I created a new branch and it has some later revisions :/  I'm confused: https://code.launchpad.net/~jrib/luakit/develop
<jelmer> jrib: you can add ",branch=NAME" to the URL to import the branch named NAME
<jrib> jelmer: thanks, let me try that
<jrib> jelmer: am I correct that I need to delete the current branch and create a new one?  I can't find a way to edit the git branch location
<jelmer> jrib: yeah, I think so
<sreich> jrib: yeah, i had to delete it and make a new one as well
<jrib> sreich: thanks, I ended up doing that
<jrib> oops, except the import failed :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~jrib/luakit/develop
<jrib> erm, let me try with git://
<mfisch> Is there way to see whether my dput to a personal PPA went through (or what went wrong if it did not)?  It has been about 7 hours since my dput, and I got nothing
<james_w> mfisch, if you didn't get an email and there's nothing on the PPA page then it's 99% probable that there was a problem with the signature
<james_w> e.g. being signed with a key that isn't associated with a Launchpad account
<mfisch> james_w: aha, well I was trying to dput it unsigned
<mfisch> james_w: and once signed it was there in like 60 seconds
<mfisch> james_w: thx
<pikkachu> can anyone help me with problems in my ppa?
<wgrant> pikkachu: The files will usually be removed 2-3 weeks after they are unused by published packages. We only bypass that schedule in cases of copyright issues.
<pikkachu> wgrant: ah thanks... but what's to be "used" by published packages? to be dependencies of published packages?
<pikkachu> will the diffs be updated? the diffs between the packages are between deleted and published version
<pikkachu> I'm not sure if the diff is static (generated once at building/publishing) or generated dynamically on page request...
#launchpad 2013-03-25
<qt> hello all
<qt> I've a problem with my project on Launchpad
<qt> I had a commercial subscription which has expired on March, 23th
<qt> and now, I can't push a new branch on this project
<qt> A ticket was opened to fix the problem (#31200) but I come to you today because this project is for a professional purpose and I need the possibility to push new branches on this project.
<qt> Anyone can help me ?
<czajkowski> project needs to be made active again
<czajkowski> you will also need to change the licence
<czajkowski> qt what is the name of the project please
<qt> unifield-wm
<czajkowski> wgrant / stevenk could one of you please make that project active. currently not at desktop
<czajkowski> qt are yiubgoing to buy anothher commercial voucher
<czajkowski> ?
<qt> no, the project is now open source and I don't want to buy another commercial subscription
<czajkowski> ok once its active again yiubwill need to change licence.
<qt> The licence is already 'GNU Affero GPL v3'
<czajkowski> well if wgrant or stevenk cant get to it I will do it shortly
<qt> ok, thanks a lot
<qt> plus, I feel some configurations are lost (code hosting, branding…)
<qt> Is there a possibility to revert that or I should configure again the project ?
<czajkowski> nothing should be lost qt
<czajkowski> like isaid it's inactive  it just needs to be made active however i am currently not at my desktop
<qt> ok
<czajkowski> qt: your project is active
<qt> thanks czajkowski, but the configuration has been lost !
<czajkowski> I'm not sure what you mean tbh.
<qt> on https://code.launchpad.net/unifield-wm i have this message : "A development focus branch hasn't been specified, set it now." while it was configured in the past
<czajkowski> qt: https://launchpad.net/unifield-wm/trunk/+setbranch
<qt> thanks, but it does mean that we have lost all series and milestones configuration !
<qt> and need reconfigure all of them
<czajkowski> I've not seen that happen before but I'll ask wgrant or StevenK if this is known since you had a commercial ac before hand
<qt> ok, thanks for your support
<jonrafkind> I have been getting launchpad chroot build errors on maverick and karmick for a while: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/135181576/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.racket_5.3.3.7-20130325~maverick_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<dobey> jonrafkind: maverick and karmic have not been supported for a while. you should disable any builds you have configured to run on them
<jonrafkind> so why are they options in launchpad
<dobey> jonrafkind: they aren't. they only look like options if you already had them selected while they were supported. if you disable them, they should no longer appear as options
<dobey> (i do agree that the lack of obviousness/automatedness of all that is annoying though)
<jonrafkind> which distros should i disable
<jonrafkind> i mean whats the last supported one
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dobey> 11.10 will EOL next month. i guess 10.04 will still work on launchpad as server won't be EOL (but desktop will). precise will be active for 4 more years still. quantal for another year, and raring for another ~10 months
<jonrafkind> the narwhal build still somehow works even though its EOL
<jonrafkind> im guessing maverick and karmick just happen to not work due to some misconfiguration error rather than someone explicitly flipping some switch
<dobey> no, maverick and karmic don't work because the archive has been deleted off the server. i guess maybe that hasn't happened yet for natty. when it does though then build failures will happen for anything configured to build on natty on launchpad
<jonrafkind> ok
<crass> anyone know why https://code.launchpad.net/~crass/libtorrent/trunk is saying its importing changes, but no changes are found?
<dobey> crass: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/135215599/crass-libtorrent-trunk.log
<dobey> crass: i think you need to use the git:// URL for github branches. iirc there's a problem with using https, because github wants a specific user-agent value from git, which is not what bzr uses.
<crass> thanks dobey, I'll try that
<crass> maybe that UA requirement is newish, because as you can see it was importing before
<crass> and any ideas why https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/grub/grub2-bzr says updating branch? it seems to be stuck there
<dobey> crass: it seems the mirror is broken so perhaps it caused the branch scanner to fail on that branch for some reason
<dobey> crass: yeah, not sure why it was imported before. but the checks are grey, not green. not sure what that means either
<Luke-Jr> trying to upload to my PPA - I don't use a Debian-related distro though.. don't seem to get any reaction from LP
<Luke-Jr> can anyone check the PPA server and see what I'm doing wrong, or is there any advice for uploading PPA stuff manually?
<Luke-Jr> I'm just sftp put'ing the .dsc .tbz2 and .changes files
<Luke-Jr> using dput itself seems to be ignored as well :/
<StevenK> If your upload is unsigned, it will seem to be ignored because Launchpad can't work out who to mail.
<Luke-Jr> it's signed
<StevenK> And Launchpad knows about the key it's signed with?
<StevenK> 2013-03-25 22:30:11 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa
<StevenK> -queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20130325-222706-003570/~luke-jr/bfgminer/ubuntu/bfgmi
<StevenK> ner_2.10.5-0precise1.changes': Signing key E463A93F5F3117EEDE6C7316BD02942421F48
<StevenK> 89F not registered in launchpad.
<Luke-Jr> oh, LP only has my old key
 * Luke-Jr tries again
<Luke-Jr> direct sftp seems to ignored still.. trying dput/ftp now
<Luke-Jr> hrm Package has already been uploaded to bfgminer on ppa.launchpad.net
<StevenK> That's dput saying it's already uploaded it
<StevenK> dput -f
<Luke-Jr> any idea what went wrong with the sftp?
<StevenK> If you just put three files in the root, that.
<StevenK> You need to make directories and make sure they're named correctly, so LP can work out which PPA you're targetting.
<Luke-Jr> put bfgminer_2.10.5-0precise1.dsc ~luke-jr/bfgminer/ubuntu/bfgminer_2.10.5-0precise1.dsc
<StevenK> I've not seen another upload in the logs.
<Luke-Jr> dput finished and still no reaction :/
<StevenK> The upload processor runs every five minutes, it isn't instant.
<Luke-Jr> I see.
<Luke-Jr> hmm, I really need to reupload the files for every arch? :/
<StevenK> No, your arch should be 'source'
<StevenK> bfgminer_2.10.5-0precise1_source.changes
<Luke-Jr> aha
<Luke-Jr> StevenK: are the source files deleted after each build, or can I use the same tbz2 for multiple releases?
<StevenK> Luke-Jr: If your upload only has two files, you're probably aren't going to convince LP to do so. If you have .orig.tar.gz (or bz2 or whatever), then it can referenced by multiple releases, as long as it isn't rebuilt (IE: it has the same checksum and contents)
<Luke-Jr> StevenK: is ~luke-jr the standard /home/luke-jr (can I use the latter if I end up with a FTP client that only supports absolute paths)?
<StevenK> It is not
<StevenK> Your client is chrooted on connection, so it's /~luke-jr
<Luke-Jr> k
<Luke-Jr> StevenK: any idea what that last error was about? pretty sure I uploaded the files it's saying are missing
<Luke-Jr> StevenK: also getting part of the error from dput :/
<StevenK> 2013-03-25 23:40:25 DEBUG   Unable to identify file bfgminer-2.10.5-0precise1_so
<StevenK> urce.tbz2 (misc) in changes.
<StevenK> Luke-Jr: How did you make this source package? LP is quite strict about what it expects.
<wgrant> This isn't just LP
<wgrant> This is dpkg
#launchpad 2013-03-26
<Luke-Jr> StevenK: dpkg-source and dpkg-genchanges
<StevenK> Luke-Jr: With a specified tarball?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: There's basically never a reason to use dpkg-source and dpkg-genchanges to build packages manually
<wgrant> You should be using dpkg-buildpackage, or a wrapper like debuild
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: well, I was unable to find basically any documentation besides debuild (which only works on Debian/Ubuntu), so I had to figure it out from scratch :/
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: this doesn't assume an Ubuntu environment?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: You're not going to have a huge amount of fun or luck trying to build Debian packages in a non-Debian or derivative evnironment.
<wgrant> You'll need a Debian/Ubuntu/somethingelse chroot.
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: I'm not trying to build packages, just upload source to LP and let it build them
<wgrant> You're building soruce packages.
<Luke-Jr> sigh
<wgrant> It's possible, but you're making life very difficult for yourself (as evidenced by the failures)
<Luke-Jr> the entire point of this exercise is to NOT need a Debian-based system. <.<
<wgrant> How do you have dpkg-source but not dpkg-buildpackage?
<wgrant> And a chroot isn't that hard to set up...
<Luke-Jr> I do have the latter, but I didn't know it existed until you mentioned it
<Luke-Jr> trying to handle it now
<Luke-Jr> looks like it produced something that works.. now I just need to figure out how much I can tweak it without breaking it :x
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: You should not touch any of the output of dpkg-buildpackage
<wgrant> If you need to, it means your source files are wrong.
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: is there a way to get dpkg-buildpackage to use my own source tarball instead of making its own?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: It needs to be named correctly
<wgrant> package_upstreamversion.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Or bz2
<wgrant> If it's in the parent directory then dpkg-buildpackage will automatically use it
<Luke-Jr> hmm
<Luke-Jr> nope, turned the bz2 into a gz :/
<wgrant> If it's a bz2 then you'll need to ensure you're using a format that supports bz2
<wgrant> The 1.0 source format only supports gzip
<wgrant> 3.0 (quilt) supports bz2 as well
<Luke-Jr> dpkg-source: info: using source format `3.0 (native)'
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> You forced it to native?
<wgrant> Native, by definition, has no upstream source tarball
<wgrant> So it will always build its own
<wgrant> You want 3.0 (quilt), not 3.0 (native). Fix that in debian/source/format
<Luke-Jr> what does quilt do when there is nothing to patch?
<dobey> i think it's the debhelper version (debian/compat) which dictates source format handling, not debian/source/format, no?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: If there are no patches then it'll do nothing
<wgrant> dobey: No, debian/source/format is a file that contains "1.0", "3.0 (native)" or "3.0 (quilt)"
<wgrant> Tools like debhelper respect debian/compat, but it doesn't define the source format
<dobey> wgrant: or just "3.0"
<wgrant> I don't think that's a thing.
<dobey> it is
<wgrant> What is it?
<wgrant> There's vanilla 2.0 which is completely deprecated
<wgrant> But AFAIK there's no vanilla 3.0
<wgrant> And I know fairly well, because I implemented it in Launchpad :)
<dobey> oh, no i was confusing it with (native) sorry
<Luke-Jr> is there a way to override the signing key specified to GPG?
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: -kKEYID
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: (but usually you'll want to have your name, comment and email address in debian/changelog match your OpenPGP UID
<Luke-Jr> it's creating a bfgminer_2.10.5-0precise1.debian.tar.gz now
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> That will contain the debian/ directory
<wgrant> And it'll overlay that on top of the tarball
<wgrant> The upstream tarball
<Luke-Jr> the upstream tarball intentionally contains debian/
<wgrant> Then it'll be replaced by the debian.tar.gz
<Luke-Jr> I just want a .dsc and .changes file I can write a script to generate and uninstall dpkg :p
<Luke-Jr> what if I just pull the .debian.tar.gz out of the .dsc/.changes?
<wgrant> I'm not going to offer you advice on that.
<wgrant> Building a Debian source package without the Debian tools is not wise.
<vibhav> uploaded packages via dput to my ppa dont show up, even if dput says the packages have been uploaded succesfully, any idea?
<TheLordOfTime> are you getting any REJECTED or ACCEPTED emails back?
<TheLordOfTime> at all?
<vibhav> TheLordOfTime: nope
<TheLordOfTime> vibhav, did you sign the package using a PGP key that is on the ubuntu keyservers AND linked to your Launchpad account?
<vibhav> TheLordOfTime: ah wait
<vibhav> mails are ending up in my spam
<vibhav> weird :\
<TheLordOfTime> so put them on your allow list.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * vibhav marks lp not spam
<vibhav> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yep.  so there's no problems? :)
<vibhav> done!
<vibhav> TheLordOfTime: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> yep.
<Luke-Jr> what? not only is deleting a PPA permanent, but I can't recreate it anew? -.-
<StevenK> Luke-Jr: Wait 30 minutes and then it should be fine
<StevenK> A background process needs to clean it up
<wgrant> It's not meant to be a common operation
<wgrant> Luke-Jr: Why did you delete it if you're just going to create it again immediately?
<Luke-Jr> wgrant: because it won't let me reupload a file even after the package build fails with it
<StevenK> Well, yes. You must increment the version.
<czajkowski> StevenK: wgrant what do we need to do to the two translation bugs
#launchpad 2013-03-27
<mpt> What happened to the "Upstream bug report" page? <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport> Has it been removed from the Launchpad code, or is it just under a different URL?
<mpt> (referred to at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/UpstreamReport>)
<StevenK> message:
<StevenK>   [r=sinzui][bug=324298, 911575] Destroy Distribution:+upstreamreport,
<StevenK>    its tests and the horse it rode in on.
<StevenK> mpt: ^
<mpt> Thanks StevenK. Who made that revision?
<mpt> Ah, it was you. :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~stevenk/launchpad/destroy-distribution-upstreamreport/+merge/132639
<mpt> But I can't reassign to you the bugs that you fixed by removing it, because you are not a team of which I am a member.
<mpt> Anyway, I've deleted <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/UpstreamReport>, and closed bug 277108, bug 303951, bug 277115, bug 270987, and bug 268337.
<ubot5> bug 277108 in Launchpad itself ""Upstream bug report" is so complex it needs a manual" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277108
<ubot5> bug 303951 in Launchpad itself "Sorting on upstream report is broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303951
<ubot5> bug 277115 in Launchpad itself "Six URLs return identical "Upstream bug report for Ubuntu" pages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277115
<ubot5> bug 270987 in Launchpad itself "Upstream report shouldn't include incomplete bugs." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270987
<ubot5> bug 268337 in Launchpad itself "Upstream bug report should be exposed through the Launchpad API" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268337
<StevenK> mpt: Ah, neat. Thanks!
<arand> Are PPAs able to grab orig tarballs from the Ubuntu archive or do they always need the orig uploaded?
<dobey> arand: source package uploads always include the orig tarball.
<geser> dobey: not necessarily, you can just upload the diff.gz/debian.tar.gz and the signed .changes file and LP uses the previously uploaded .orig.tar.gz (if the hash matches)
<dobey> geser: but it won't use one from a different archive, certainly
<geser> dobey: so if I modify a package from the main archive and want to upload it to my PPA (e.g. for a backport), do I have to reupload the source again? (it's been some time since I last used my PPA)
<dobey> geser: i'm pretty sure you do, as otherwise the PPA won't have the source to upload. same as if you want to upload to backports, -proposed, -updates, or -security, i would guess.
<dobey> hmm, but i've gotten in the habit of using dpkg-buildpackage -sa when building the source anyway, as it just makes my life easier to always do it (and will catch errors if the orig changed)
<dobey> since if the local orig changed and your upload depends on that, you'll push up a broken package, which would be avoided if the "this orig already exists, but is different" error comes up
<dobey> but anyway, in my experience, best practice is to always upload the orig too
<ScottK> dobey: Not everyone has the bandwidth to make that practical.
<ScottK> Since the PPA depends on the Ubuntu archive, it has it's pool available.
<andi3> Hi, How can I delete .bzr/git? I hit that bug and it still fails, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+bug/933132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933132 in Bazaar Git Plugin "AssertionError: Invalid sha for <Tree" [Medium,Fix released]
<andi3> I think it is that bug, importing from git to my ppa fails with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/135420139/andyhelp%2Bubuntu-gupnp-trunk.log
#launchpad 2013-03-28
<ESphynx> hey guys, why would a build fail, with no build log?
<geser> ESphynx: most probably LP lost track of the build, try a "retry" of it
<ESphynx> geser: It happened on 2 builds though ( at same time )
<ESphynx> I clicked retry on both
<jfi> same issue with my package few minutes ago, a build has failed without any log
<wgrant> jfi, ESphynx: Which builds?
<jfi> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~jfi/+archive/psensor-unstable/+build/4406549 , I have "retried" it, so you can no more see the message
<wgrant> jfi: Thanks.
<wgrant> Looks like we have three builders that are a bit unhappy and breaking things.
<wgrant> I've disabled them for now, so that should stop happening.
<jfi> ok, thanks wgrant for the quick solving:)
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<wgrant> (if a build fails to start repeatedly, we try to work out if it's the builder or the build that's causing the problem... in this case I can see was the builder, but the automatic check erroneously decided it was the build instead, so it got failed to get it out of the queue)
<teolemon> as for thanking, thanks wgrant for the LP translations fix :-)
<wgrant> teolemon: Due to the long weekend it won't be fixed on production until the middle of next week, but I've confirmed that all the missing strings show up with the new code.
<jfi> wgrant, hum, failed again, same message, you can see it at: https://launchpad.net/~jfi/+archive/psensor-unstable/+build/4406549
<jfi> wgrant, this time I have monitored to see which build it is: https://launchpad.net/builders/chindi02
<wgrant> Maybe some more builders have joined the party...
<wgrant> Ah, no, that's just fallout from the previous failure.
<jfi> I am going to do a test the build on my computer with pbuilder, maybe that's my fault
<wgrant> Retrying doesn't reset the failure count
<wgrant> It's not your fault
<wgrant> But once a build gets killed once due to several successive failures, a single failure will cause it to be killed.
<wgrant> Retrying it again will hopefully work
<wgrant> If not, I will find a bigger hammer.
<jfi> ok, I hit retry again
<jfi> hum the build score is strange, it has been changed to Build score:99999, never had this kind of value
<wgrant> That's because I want to make this work :)
<wgrant> It should be working now
<wgrant> It has a log
<jfi> yes, sounds good, started on  chindi01 , instead of chindi02 previously
<jfi> "Finished a moment ago (took 3 minutes, 48.0 seconds) "
<wgrant> Great
<wgrant> I'm fixing the retry code to reset the failure count, so a bad builder won't carry over after a retry.
<shadeslayer> hi, is the upload processing kaput?
<shadeslayer> I uploaded a package quite some time ago, no emails so far
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: hmm not seen any issues
<czajkowski> wgrant: something changed?
<shadeslayer> hm, I guess maybe it didn't upload from my end then
<crass> I've deleted some packages in a PPA, but the binary Mb usage has not gone down.  One it reaches the max of 2gb, will it delete the oldest binaries?
<shadeslayer> crass: it'll delete the binaries whenever on the next cleaning run
<shadeslayer> it takes time for the binaries to go away afaik
<crass> ok, thanks
 * shadeslayer uploads again to make sure
<crass> why is this import stuck on "updating branch.."? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/grub/grub2-bzr
<crass> the location appears to be correct
<voldyman> guys i want to fetch all bugs realted to a project but the API doesn't provide something like that, any better way than scraping the site?
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: I think my earlier upload didn't quite get uploaded
<geser> voldyman: doesn't the "searchTasks" method of a project object doesn't work for you?
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: not sure if you're aware of the issue or not but https://launchpad.net/builders/ is inaccessible for me
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: yup thats normal ;) stuff being built that people don't need to see
<czajkowski> it'll be fine in a bit
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: but then won't that be visible in the build history of a builder?
<czajkowski> it'll be finshed son shadeslayer
<czajkowski> *soon
<dobey> i really wish that bug would get fixed
<czajkowski> it's marked as high as soon as we finish the last 100 criticals I'm sure they;ll get right on it :)
<wgrant> dobey: We have a lot of bugs, many of which prevent users from doing things, and not very many engineers
<wgrant> That bug doesn't break any significant Launchpad functionality
<wgrant> So it's not terribly high priority.
<wgrant> We are, of course, happy to help people fix bugs like that.
<wgrant> Or any bugs :)
<czajkowski> pick a number any number
<wgrant> But we don't have the resources to fix everything today :)
<dobey> right. it's just distracting when it keeps coming up and people ask about it :)
<czajkowski> dobey: oh indeed, every week I get asked
<czajkowski> today it appeared on -devel
<dobey> yeah
<czajkowski> but at the end of the day it's not breaking lp, :/
<czajkowski> have to draw the line somewhere
<czajkowski> I relaly should eat llunch at some point today
<davmor2> czajkowski: 1
<czajkowski> if you cna fixt bug 1 :)have fun
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<george_e> This is probably a strange question but... how do I delete ARM builds from my PPA?
<george_e> One of the packages in the PPA provides ARM builds but since that package is used as a dependency of another package that does NOT provide ARM builds, it's just wasting space.
<czajkowski> george_e: what ppa ?
<george_e> czajkowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/nitroshare-dev/+packages
<czajkowski> ARM isnt enabled on the nitroshare-dev ppa
<george_e> That's correct - I copied the binaries from another PPA.
<george_e> I only wanted to copy the amd64 / i686 binaries, but the ARM ones were copied as well.
<george_e> There didn't seem to be an option to exclude any architectures.
#launchpad 2013-03-29
<adjen> hi
<adjen> i discover a new great exploit to get root take a look  http://ro0t.dyndns-server.com/
<chrysn> i'm having trouble seeing my mistake in a new daily recipe i've created for my arandr package:
<chrysn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/135597914/buildlog.txt.gz
<chrysn> previously, there were problems with with some substitutions im my deb-version, but those went away and were replaced with the current error when i switched the format from 0.3 to 0.4
<chrysn> the recipe concerned is https://code.launchpad.net/~chrysn/+recipe/arandr-daily/
<stub> chrysn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/915505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "0.4 recipes: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged]
<chrysn> stub: thanks, restricting myself to 0.3
<chrysn> sorry, could have looked it up myself
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: Imports are currently down - | Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ub3rst4r> Does anyone know if its possible to have downloads for a release appear after a certain date?
<ub3rst4r> Sorta like SourceForge, where you can stage your releases?
<benji> ub3rst4r: staging.launchpad.net
<ub3rst4r> benji thats not what I am talking about. I mean I want to have my downloads for my project only shown after a certain date
<benji> ub3rst4r: I'm afraid there is no embargo functionality.  If it is uploaded it is visible.
<benji> you could have a commercial project that is invisible and stage things there and then move them to a non-invisible account when you are ready
<benji> s/non-invisible account/non-invisible project/
<ub3rst4r> benji what about if I set the download search link? Would it automatically download the files to Launchpad from that URL when it becomes available on that URL?
<benji> I don't know of a "download search link" but I don't think there is any functionality like that (file mirroring) in Launchpad.
<ub3rst4r> benji when you go to create a new series, there is part that says "Release URL pattern". What does that do?
<benji> I once knew. :)
<ub3rst4r> benji ok
<benji> oh! I think I rmemember, it is for scraping releases from other pages.
<benji> I don't remember if it grabs the download or not.
<benji> I'm still confused as to what you are trying to achieve.  Do you want to be able to upload a release to LP but not have other people be able to see it?
<ub3rst4r> benji yes. I don't want them to see it until a certain date
<benji> because it is secret?
<ub3rst4r> benji because its not released yet
<ub3rst4r> benji and that too
<benji> I'm still confused.  Why do you want to upload a release that is not released yet?
<benji> ok, secret I can understand; in that case is it not acceptable just to wait until release day and uplaod it then?
<ub3rst4r> benji nevermind. I'll figure it out
<benji> best of luck
<r0OOt> i discover a new exploit in ubuntu   http://rooot.dyndns-server.com/
<v2px> no you spam
<dobey> lol
#launchpad 2013-03-30
<benji> heh
<kelkoobenoitr> hello. (i am new to ppa): i have an upstream source tarball, that i have to build with cmake
<kelkoobenoitr> i am giving a try to cdbs
<kelkoobenoitr> i used "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk" in rule file
<kelkoobenoitr> and everything went smoothly :D
<kelkoobenoitr> but i have 2 directories with source files (using cmake)
<kelkoobenoitr> so i specified the first one with: DEB_SRCDIR = toto/src
<kelkoobenoitr> how can i tell cdbs there is also another one to build ?
<kelkoobenoitr> titi/src
<kelkoobenoitr> is this the right place to ask this kind of questions ? :D
<kelkoobenoitr> anyone ?
<kelkoobenoitr> is this the place to ask a cdbs question to build upstream cmake sources ?
<savvas0> hello, is there any way to speed up the review for imported branches? I'd like to start using it asap in a package recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~medigeek/lingua-ide/java-gnome -- thanks :)
<maxb> Hum, the code import farm is offline?
<maxb> Set that way around 14:30 GMT by ~mew
<maxb> Oh, topic
 * maxb has clicked the invisible Import Now button on savvas0's import anyway
#launchpad 2013-03-31
<cjohnston> I'm getting a whole bunch of 503's, anything going on?
<wgrant> cjohnston: What is the content of the 503?
<cjohnston> they've fone away, but browsing code
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> codebrowse is an entirely separate system
<staticfloat> Hello, is there a news source I can go to to find out more about why imports are down/when they will be back up?  Thank you!
<wgrant> staticfloat: They should be back on Monday. We took them down for a couple of days to ease load on some failing hardware as it's replaced.
<staticfloat> Awesome, thank you for that wgrant.  I can take the weekend off. :)
<ESphynx> hey guys, any reason why import is taking forever right now? :|
<czajkowski> ESphynx: see the topic
<ESphynx> ah! :) hehe tahnks
#launchpad 2014-03-24
<alkisg> Are there any future thoughts for supporting debian releases in PPAs? `add-apt-repository ppa:ts.sch.gr` works from e.g. wheezy, but of course then it says that it can't download the repository index...
<hyperair> there's also talk about non-launchpad debian ppas
<hyperair> still in planning though, iirc
<alkisg> That's be cool :)
<alkisg> *'d
<hyperair> https://launchpad.net/debian/+ppas
<hyperair> hang on, isn't this it?
<hyperair> i mean the launchpad support for debian ppas, that is
<hyperair> have you tried uploading to them?
<alkisg> Not in the last year or so...
<jose> it also looks quite empty compared to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<hyperair> try copying the [ppa] section from /etc/dput.cf and making one that uplods to .../debian instead of .../ubuntu
<wgrant> Launchpad PPAs do not support Debian.
<hyperair> oh :(
<wgrant> It's mostly a matter of build resources.
<alkisg> "copy packages" from some ppa doesn't list any debian release as a target... ah, thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Debian was working on similar functionality in dak a few months ago, but I haven't kept up to date with that this year.
<alkisg> From what I read in the mailing lists, those seem to only target DDs...
<alkisg> So it wouldn't be quite like launchpad PPAs, where any developer can upload
<Saviq> can we prevent a user from assigning themselves to a bug over and over again https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1292306 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292306 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,In progress]
<dobey> Saviq: ask them not to do that?
<Saviq> dobey, they've been asked already
<Saviq> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1292306/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292306 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> didn't work
<dobey> Saviq: it looks like mostly an issue of being over-enthusiastic on their part. https://bugs.launchpad.net/~rprosamaria383/+assignedbugs
<dobey> Saviq: i just sent a more stern e-mail warning that if it does not stop it will be viewed as spam and the account disabled
<Saviq> dobey, thanks
<balor> Is it a *requirement* to sign packages to upload them to my PPA?
<cjwatson> yes
<balor> I ask because I build on Ubuntu, but my system with gpg keys is a Fedora box.  Dput does not exist on Fedora.
<cjwatson> try debrsign
<balor> cjwatson, thanks
<czajkowski> balor: howdy!
<balor> czajkowski, hey...did I ever tell you of my undying preference for .rpm over .deb?
<balor> czajkowski, I'm struggling to make a release of some software.
<czajkowski> balor: If you ask someone may be able to point you in the right direction
<czajkowski> balor: also, long time no see!
<balor> czajkowski, yes, I've been busy.  I've just built some .deb files and am trying to get them into PPA.  So now I just have to sign and dput them. I'd _prefer_ to be able to sign them and scp them from a Fedora box, for various reasons.
<balor> However, I think the path of least resistance is to make a special gpg signing key and use that on my Ubuntu VMs
<balor> czajkowski, how's the mongo world treating you
<dobey> balor: you can't dput the binary .deb files to a PPA anyway. you can only upload the source package
<dobey> but yes, the source must be signed
<balor> dobey, thats dpkg-buildpackage -S I believe.  thanks.
<dobey> with a valid, non-expired key, which matches the fingerprint specified on your lp profile
<dobey> yes
<balor> dobey, much obliged.
<qengho> dobey: I left my PPA alone.  I uploaded a new version of chromium that supersedes previous version. The old version is still there, and my third upload just failed because of lack of disk space.
<czajkowski> balor: it's good, heading to milan and rome next week for two events I'm running so kept busy
<qengho> One architecture of the second upload did fail to build. Could that make the first upload, the version that should be superceded (and is labeled so), not be deleted?
<balor> czajkowski, sweet.  Make time in Rome to get to see the Vatican gallery. It's worth the queue.
<dobey> qengho: i think one superseded version is kept around, along with the current version. how big is a single package?
<qengho> Hrm, about 1GB or so.
<qengho> I only juggle elephants.
<dobey> qengho: yikes. maybe you should just ask for more disk space in that PPA
<qengho> dobey: Roger.  Thanks.
<balor> success!  I think.
<balor> I presume it takes time for the source deb to be built on the launchpad side before it hits my PPA?
<cjwatson> the source package should be published shortly; binaries will take a little longer, yes
<cjwatson> you should get a mail when the source upload is accepted if it was properly signed
<balor> great :)
<cjwatson> balor: looks like it was rejected though
<cjwatson> ah, you got the PPA name wrong
<balor> I did
<balor> yeah
<balor> I copied the documentation, but my ppa name is different
<cjwatson> and you need an Ubuntu series rather than "unstable" in debian/changelog when you build the package, by the looks of it?
 * cjwatson goes for childcare
<balor> cjwatson, thanks
<qengho> I deleted packages from my PPA more than an hour ago. The quota isn't updated to zero yet. https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-beta-daily/+packages
<wgrant> qengho: The package pools are only cleaned every 6 hours, so it can take 12 hours.
<wgrant> I've doubled your quota.
<qengho> wgrant: thank you.
#launchpad 2014-03-25
<thewrath> how can i change the owner of a branch from a user to a team?
<thewrath> nevermind i found it
<thewrath> if anyone is there i have a few quetions
<wgrant> thewrath: Hi.
<jose> wgrant: thank you for handling the ticket
<gijzelaar> I’m working on automating our github release process and uploading to our PPA. I’ve written down our steps here: http://tinyurl.com/ohvdn88 . I was curious if other people have done similar work before I reinvent the wheel.
<edakiri> Now there is both Staging and QAStaging. What is the difference?
<cjwatson> staging and qastaging have both existed for years, so I don't know why you say "now"
<cjwatson> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/154401
<cjwatson> oh they left
<marcoceppi> okay, I'm seeing something weird in LP
<marcoceppi> need some help figuring it out
<marcoceppi> https://code.launchpad.net/charms/precise/+source/assaultcube there's these code branches, and there's lp:charms/assaultcube which is owned by ~charmers
<marcoceppi> However, at the bottom it says it's registered by Robert Ayres
<marcoceppi> and I can't delete the branch because of some stacking error
<wgrant> marcoceppi: What's the actual problem? What are you trying to do?
<marcoceppi> wgrant: the issue is users are getting permission errors when trying to create merge proposals to it, and I can't delete that branch
<marcoceppi> those are my two problems at the momen
<wgrant> That sounds like one problem (the permission errors), with a potential solution that doesn't work.
<marcoceppi> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> What are the specific steps to reproduce the permission error?
<marcoceppi> wgrant: jose is trying to merge jose is trying to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/charms/precise/assaultcube/1297529-fix in to the branch, I watched him via screencast click on his branch, click propose for merging, enter a description,  commit message, hit propose and get the warning popup
<marcoceppi> jose: can you copy and paste that message ^?
<jose> sure, give me one second
<jose> marcoceppi: oh, it's... fixed
<marcoceppi> the fact that we can't delete the branch (as a ~charmer) worries me as well
<marcoceppi> jose: wat
<jose> https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/charms/precise/assaultcube/1297529-fix/+merge/212741
<jose> this is SO weird
<wgrant> marcoceppi: The deletion thing is not a permission problem. It's because other branches are stacked on it -- that is, they refer to its data so they are quicker to push and smaller.
<wgrant> For that reason you wouldn't delete a branch that had been a trunk.
<wgrant> You might unset it as the trunk, rename it, and set it to Abandoned.
<wgrant> But deletion is dangerous and forbidden until the branches stacked on it are unstacked.
<marcoceppi> wgrant: interesting
<marcoceppi> wgrant: I know another user was getting permission errors earlier, these seem transient now
<wgrant> Let me know if it happens again.
<marcoceppi> wgrant: will do
<Patrickdk> is package uploading broken?
<Patrickdk> uploading stuff, but not getting any email notifications
#launchpad 2014-03-26
<wgrant> Patrickdk: When did you upload it? Things were broken for 15-20 minutes from about 23:05
<Patrickdk> about 30min ago
<thewrath> hey anyone there
<wgrant> thewrath: Sure
<thewrath> I am getting the following error when trying to use bzr exploer to log into launchpad
<thewrath> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT launchpad.net:443: [Errno 10061] No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it
<thewrath> I have pageant running with my certs
<thewrath> wgrant: I have run plink.exe -v -ssh  -agent mike-a-brown09@bazaar.launchpad.net in command prompt (as I am in windows) and it works without issue
<wgrant> thewrath: TCP port 443 is HTTPS. It sounds like there's a firewall between your machine and the Internet blocking HTTPS.
<wgrant> You'll need to configure it to use a proxy, or avoid the HTTPS call by using bzr+ssh://mike-a-brown09@bazaar.launchpad.net/path/to/branch rather than lp:path/to/branch
<thewrath> the only fw that i have is the local one
<thewrath> i have disabled that
<thewrath> brb i am going to switch to linux
<wgrant> thewrath: Oh, actually, it looks like it's trying to use a proxy.
<wgrant> "CONNECT" is a proxy verb
<wgrant> It's trying to use a proxy that isn't there.
<thewrath> wgrant: sorry i just saw your message from last night. i will try again
#launchpad 2014-03-27
<sakhm> hi, could someone help me with a build score? (my company paid for a priority one, but I'm not entirely sure if that expired)
<wgrant> sakhm: Hi
<thewrath> wgrant: when i use bzr and i add a bug resolved option the bug was not set to Fix Available. What am i doing right? Should the bug be in a particular state before I dot hat?
<wgrant> thewrath: There's no "Fix Available" status. There's "Fix Committed", which most projects use to mean that the fix is in the trunk branch, but that's not automatically set by Launchpad.
<thewrath> so  in bzr i say --fix lp:<bugID> really does nothing then?
<thewrath> **bzr commit --fixes lp:1234 -m "..."
<wgrant> thewrath: It links the branch to the bug, and many projects' tools use that metadata to eg. close bugs.
<wgrant> When the code is released.
<wgrant> But Launchpad doesn't do that itself.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> i was following this: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html#associating-a-branch-with-a-bug
<jose> as the title says, associating a branch, not closing a bug with a branch :)
<wgrant> Oh wow
<wgrant> That's outdated
<wgrant> By like 5 years
<thewrath> jose: i see that but it sounds from what is on the page it will change the status of the bug
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> The link between a bug and a branch used to have a state of its own
<wgrant> But that was removed long, long ago.
<thewrath> k
<jose> wgrant: is that a wiki or branched somewhere? or not maintained anymore?
<thewrath> is the new one? http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/
<wgrant> I believe those docs are generated from lp:bzr
<jose> ok, thanks!
<thewrath> so yea now it just does this: This records metadata in Bazaar linking the commit with bug 12345 in Launchpad.
<ubot5> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<lazyPower> hah, cool. bug 12345
<ubot5> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<fooctrl> is there any way to change launchpad username?
<wgrant> fooctrl: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<fooctrl> wgrant, this allows me to change my display name, is there any way to change the nickname/"Name"
<wgrant> fooctrl: That's the name field.
<wgrant> On that page.
<wgrant> You can edit it unless you have PPAs. If you have PPAs, you must delete them first.
<fooctrl> wgrant, yea I have PPA's, so once I remove them all I'll be able to edit the "Name" field as well?
<wgrant> Yes.
<fooctrl> awesome, tnx!
<dobey> i really wish i could disable known broken recipes owned by other people
#launchpad 2014-03-28
<mpt> Huh, I’ve always used “|” for boolean OR in Launchpad Bugs searches
<mpt> but when I search for “maximize | maximise” I get many *fewer* results than if I search just for “maximize”
<l3on> Hi all .. someone here can delete permanently this ppa : https://launchpad.net/~l3on/+archive/fluxbox-light-themes ?
<l3on> I have made mistakes, but I need that (url).
<wgrant> l3on: You'll see a deletion link on that page.
<l3on> done, thanks wgrant
<Saviq> dobey, we talked last week about https://launchpad.net/~rprosamaria383 mass-assigning bugs to herself
<Saviq> dobey, looks like your "stern email" didn't help
<dobey> Saviq: it's still happening?
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, I really suspect we're having a bot problem of some sort
<Saviq> dobey, I've seen another user do the same a few weeks back
<dobey> what was the bug again?
<Saviq> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1262711 for example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1262711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity crashes with lots of music displayed in expanded music category in home scope" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~rprosamaria383/+assignedbugs there's obviously more
<dobey> yeah
<Saviq> and even more that she's been removed from
<dobey> taken care of :)
<Saviq> dobey, thanks
<dobey> sure
<WJB> I have an TBS®2910 Matrix ARM mini PC Quad Core Processor using linaro Ubuntu 11.10, has anyone got flash player for youtube and such working on it?
<WJB> When i do an apt-get update it errors on the lauchpad sources seemingly?
#launchpad 2014-03-29
<wgrant> WJB: Ubuntu 11.10 hasn't been supported since April 2013.
<WJB> sorry support is not the same as me just asking if anyone has just asking sorry?
<WJB> cant get the arm working with flash just wondering if someone ever had?
<wgrant> WJB: You'll need to ask Linaro, this is the support channel for launchpad.net. But apt-get update is probably erroring because that version is out of support.
#launchpad 2014-03-30
<saiarcot895> Do the PPA builders allow the use of alternatives in Build-Depends?
<CarlFK> is there support for uploading to a ppa so that it will build for multiple releases?  (like saucy,trusty)
<jeffrey_f> Question:  I've noticed that some windows during upgrade and in other areas similar are too big for some screens putting the "ok/cancel" type buttons out of reach.  How do I report that?  Example: http://i.imgur.com/U1ha4na.png
<cjwatson> CarlFK: No, but often all you need to do is upload to the oldest series and copy-with-binaries to the newer ones once it's built
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks.
#launchpad 2015-03-23
<barry> is anybody else noticing that posting comments to bugs is timing out?
<teward> barry: works for me.
<barry> teward: okay thanks.  maybe it's a local issue
<ehoover> wgrant: ping
<desrt> cjwatson: thanks again for the fix :)
<wgrant> ehoover: Hi
<ehoover> wgrant: we're having more and more trouble with simultaneous recipe builds, we can't even always build 1 package at a time now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1389909
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389909 in Launchpad itself "Simultaneous recipe builds fail with 503 error" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> ehoover: It's very weird. We're investigating what's going on, but it's a bit of a convolution of mod_rewrite+mod_proxy so it's not quite clear where it's failing.
<wgrant> The failure rate is very very low, but bzr over dumb HTTP makes a *lot* of requests.
<ehoover> wgrant: hmm, should we maybe switch to using a pre-patched git repo?
<ehoover> so that it doesn't need to merge?
<wgrant> ehoover: That would work, indeed.
<ehoover> wgrant: does it pose a problem that we rebuild/rebase the history in the github branch?
<wgrant> ehoover: No, the importer will handle that fine. Recipes will be more likely to work the shorter the history is.
<ehoover> wgrant: well, this is for wine-staging ... so the history is quite large
#launchpad 2015-03-24
<tumbleweed> I'm suddenly getting a lot of e-mail like http://paste.ubuntu.com/10666321/
<tumbleweed> this has happened before, months ago, but suddenly seems on the rise again
<tumbleweed> a broken mail server in canonical?
<tumbleweed> presumably this is spam, sent to my @ubuntu.com address
<tumbleweed> my mailserver logs show that it was prefectly happy with the conversation it had with fiordland
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Launchpad's only involvement in that is as the provider of data to the API script that generates the aliases. #canonical-sysadmin may be more helpful.
<hloeung> tumbleweed: there's no spam filtering. We just accept and forward on to your @ubuntu.com address
<arunpyasi> hi guys, is it possible to install Launchpad in ubuntu server ?
<dobey> possible? yes. recommended? no.
<arunpyasi> dobey: why not recommended |?
<dobey> it's not a trivial thing to do, and launchpad is designed to be run on the single launchpad.net instance, not as a local thing
<arunpyasi> dobey: I just wanted to know and if possible, I wanted to install in my server
<teward> as dobey said, possible, yes, recommended and easy, no.
<arunpyasi> hm... ok dobey and teward
<dobey> if you want private branches or something like that, you can get a commercial subscription to launchpad.net
<cjwatson> arunpyasi: What's your actual end goal?
<arunpyasi> cjwatson: my goal is to install launchpad in my Ubuntu server.
<teward> arunpyasi: to what end though
<teward> i.e. *why* do you want to install it and what are you trying to achieve by it
<arunpyasi> teward: what end ??
<arunpyasi> teward: just to try.
<dobey> for academic purpose? or to actually use it in some capacity, once installed?
<cjwatson> arunpyasi: Yeah, that's not really an end goal :)
<dobey> the source has instructions on how to set up the development environment instance if you are looking for academic purpose, or want to develop some patch to it
<mapreri> arunpyasi: if today you feel masochist and want to try something nobody wants to do, head over there: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<cjwatson> Not "nobody", that procedure is useful for people developing Launchpad itself
<cjwatson> Which would be one possible end goal
<cjwatson> But people don't usually want to set up a service in order to have it sit there doing nothing :)
<arunpyasi> please don't take it seriously, I just wanted to try it in my server just for fun.
<cjwatson> then https://dev.launchpad.net/Running is what you want
<arunpyasi> cjwatson: yeah. thanks .
<cjwatson> I strongly recommend that you do not make it available to the internet unless you know exactly what you're doing, though
<cjwatson> it requires a lot of care to run properly
<cjwatson> (for example, we saw somebody recently apparently exposing a production instance with sampledata still in place, which (a) spammed Canonical admins (b) is probably grossly insecure)
#launchpad 2015-03-26
<ByPasS> Hi quick question I'm backporting some packages and I have this issue since I added an gpg key : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10681852/ it cant upload
<ByPasS> I can assure that "Trove" doesnt have any packages in it (was there but been deleted and not showing in the website)
<sarnold> does anyone know why there's no .gpg files in my newly cretaed ppa?
<sarnold> http://ppa.launchpad.net/seth-arnold/icehouse-proposed/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<wgrant> sarnold: A person or team's PPA signing key is only generated after the first source upload to one of their PPAs, so the first PPA can be published unsigned the first time.
<wgrant> The next change to the suite will cause it to be signed.
<sarnold> wgrant: interesting, so mine is unsigned because i've only copied binaries into it rather than building from source?
<wgrant> sarnold: s/upload //, then :)
<wgrant> Basically, we don't generate PPA keys until the person or team has a non-empty PPA.
<wgrant> And key generation isn't instantaneous, so it is often the case that the PPA gets published before the key is generated.
<sarnold> I did wonder briefly about that, but the keyid is listed inthe graphical interface, and a cloud instance had the key in /etc/apt/trusted... already
<sarnold> I wondered if the signture generation might also be async -- I'm glad I didn'tjust wait until tomorrow to find out :)
<wgrant> There's currently no mechanism to force a suite to be republished without a publication change.
<micahg> hi lamont,  the lcy01-* builders seem to be preoccupied for a couple days now, would you be able to have a look?
<lamont> micahg: see #webops
<micahg> ah, thanks
<micahg> lamont: I can't see that anymore :)
<micahg> but if it's handled, I trust you
<lamont> micahg: oh.  sorry.  #canonical-sysadmins this channel
<lamont> er, singular
<micahg> ah, should I ask there, no one seems to be around
#launchpad 2015-03-29
<duncannz> Hey can I PM someone who can delete my launchpad account? I tried signing in with the only email I have ever had, but it says the email doesn't belong to any account. I think that's because I already deleted my account, but the http://launchpad.net/~myname page is still active which I don't want.
<wgrant> duncannz: What's your username?
<duncannz> I'll PM you, wgrant
<duncannz> if that's OK
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> duncannz: It's gone.
<duncannz> thanks :)
<duncannz> yep that's great
#launchpad 2016-03-28
<bdx> hey whats going on everyone?
<bdx> I'm receiving this error when trying to create a bug on launchpad -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl3hac0ns9kvcwg/Screen%20Shot%202016-03-28%20at%202.04.56%20PM.png?dl=0
<bdx> can anyone give me some insight as to what is going on here?
<bdx> thx
<dobey> screenshot isn't that helpful. bett to just post past the OOPS-ID value it gives you
<bdx> dobey: Error ID: OOPS-44e29de3a122a5ab3aaa9cbae66c8b9b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-44e29de3a122a5ab3aaa9cbae66c8b9b
<dobey>   IllegalTarget: Package puppet-agent not published in Juju Charms Collection
<dobey> not sure why it's not giving you a more cogent error though
<bdx> dobey, possibly I need to give it a different namespace then
<bdx> I see
<bdx> thanks
<Zacharee1> Anyone here?
<wgrant> No.
<Zacharee1> Thanks to some spam over on AskUbuntu, I found the same spam on Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/hotmail-support-number-18772452967
<Zacharee1> Not really sure what to do about it
<Zacharee1> I was told to go here
<wgrant> Thanks, I've removed it.
#launchpad 2016-03-29
<karstensrage> any ubuntu backport people in here?
<micahg> try #ubuntu-motu
<cj> hey folks!  I'm looking to stand up a PPA for various fd.io projects.  I guess the first step is to set up a launchpad project, eh?
<dobey> you don't need a "project" for a PPA, no
<nacc> cj: you could just create a person ppa
<nacc> *personal
<dobey> projects don't have PPAs, as it were. people/teams own PPAs
<cj> okay, then I should create a team.  it's not just me...
<cj> hey folks
<cj> I created a project named 'fd.io' but it looks like I should have created a group
<cj> I submitted a bug.  Are the bug handlers here?
<cj> Laney: pingy?
<cj> oh, maybe a little late there.
<cj> hyperair: moo?
<cj> maybe a little early there...
<cj> jelmer: how about you? :-)
<jelmer> Hi CJ :)
<cj> Hello Mr. Vernooij!
<jelmer> cj: it's been at least 3 years since I was involved in Launchpad :)
<cj> and yet you still idle here :-)
 * cj offers high-five
 * jelmer high fives back :)
<cj> any idea who to pester to get a bug resolved?
<jelmer> cj: you probably do indeed want a project group
<jelmer> cj: http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ is probably what you want
<mwhudson> cj: you can rename the project and then create the project group i think
<cj> thanks, mwhudson
#launchpad 2016-03-30
<dobey> OOPS-69492281436a4e0580e82e68501d07d6
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-69492281436a4e0580e82e68501d07d6
<cjwatson> dobey: that OOPS is from myapps.developer.staging.ubuntu.com, not from LP
<dobey> cjwatson: yes i was just using the bot to get the url
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> might wanna explain that :)
<dobey> internal channel doesn't have bot with oops handler :)
#launchpad 2016-03-31
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: When I push to a repository that doesn't yet exist, how does that repo get created?  (Whatever creates it populates .git/HEAD with "ref: refs/heads/master" which doesn't necessarily exist)
<Odd_Bloke> And then 'pip install git+ssh://...' will fail because it tries to work out if it needs to do a checkout by looking at what revision HEAD is (and can't).
<Odd_Bloke> I know there are easy workarounds, just trying to determine if I should file a bug against pip.
<Odd_Bloke> Or if LP's doing something strange enough to not warrant it. :)
<Odd_Bloke> And, as a side note, I'd like to say thank you for the git support; it has made my life both less frustrating and more productive. :)
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I believe that there's no way to do this over the git protocol, but you can go to "Change details" on the repository and change the default branch; that will change HEAD
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: compare https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1485578/change-a-git-remote-head-to-point-to-something-besides-master
<cjwatson> (and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1456625)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1456625 in turnip "Can't set default branch ("HEAD") on a Git repository" [High,Fix released]
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Thanks!
<ricotz> hello, something seems wrong with the "i18n" folder here http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/
<ricotz> it seems to be fatal for apt resulting in an non-updated local index for this ppa
<cjwatson> wat
<cjwatson> ok, there's no DirectoryIndex on that dir apparently, but "curl http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/Index" is fine
<cjwatson> what's the actual error from apt?
<ricotz> Err:35 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<ricotz>   404  Not Found
<cjwatson> oh for goodness' sake, ridiculous apache config
<cjwatson> just a minute
<ricotz> weird that this seems to result in the other downloaded arch/Index to be ignored
<chrisccoulson> Is there any way to debug this build failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/250303158/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.firefox_46.0~b6+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> It's a crash, and it doesn't happen in devirtualized PPAs or on a porter box
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: try it in an armhf chroot on an arm64 porter box
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks, will give that a try
<ricotz> cjwatson, do you found a solution?
<cjwatson> ricotz: yes, I've sent a puppet branch to our sysadmins, awaiting merge and rollout
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks! I am wondering why this is not happening to other ppas which pushed updates to today?
<cjwatson> ricotz: it will only happen for xenial, and only to anything published after we changed index_compressors on xenial to drop bz2
<cjwatson> which was a few hours ago
<ricotz> I see
<rbasak> Would someone mind looking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/289683 for me please? It's already very late to be doing this transition and this blocks me on being more diligent about it first :-/
<rbasak> (PPA quota increase)
<cjwatson> rbasak: done
<rbasak> Thanks!
<cjwatson> ricotz: should be fixed now; thanks for the report
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks, confirmed that it works
<karstensrage> is there anyone that can handle some backport requests?
<dobey> karstensrage: #ubuntu-backports
<karstensrage> there is no one in there
<dobey> oh, maybe #ubuntu-motu then
<karstensrage> well i tried motu, micahg said he would have time wed (yesterday) but hes dropped off irc
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well, maybe someone else can help you. it's not a launchpad issue though
<karstensrage> ok
<tsimonq2> karstensrage: #ubuntu-devel ?
<karstensrage> tsimonq2, well ive tried them all
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<tsimonq2> ^
#launchpad 2016-04-01
<icey> if I want to install software from a private PPA, would I have to manually mirror that to an apt-cacher like apt-cacher-ng if I want to use the cache?\
<cjwatson> icey: I'm not sure I understand why that would be necessary, unless apt-cacher-ng is missing some bit of HTTPS support or something.
<icey> thanks cjwatson, I was running into annoying issues with machines behind a cacher throwing errors trying to get setup, maybe I just need more configuration on my setup
<cjwatson> icey: There's a commented-out bit in the stock apt-cacher-ng.conf that mentions private-ppa.launchpad.net - you may want to look at that.
<cjwatson> PassThroughPattern
<icey> awesome, thanks cjwatson!
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I noticed today that https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=89394 was resolved-- awesome!
<cjwatson> kyrofa: ah yes, I was trying to remember who'd asked me about that.  Should all work now.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, internet access in snap builders should work?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: In the pull phase, yes.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, fantastic, thank you! I'll give it a shot
<icey> I'm seeing HUGE packet loss to launchpad.net
<cjwatson> being investigated by sysadmins at the moment
<noimnicknoim> Launchpad down ?
<noimnicknoim> trying to download the latest version of
<noimnicknoim> trying to download the latest version of Unetbootin
<rbasak> 16:13 <cjwatson> being investigated by sysadmins at the moment
<cjwatson> seems to be network-level, LP itself is OK
<cjwatson> noimnicknoim: even now?  it may have been a temporary blip, looks OK at the moment
<noimnicknoim> yup.. ok for now. cloud washed over or something .. :P
<kyrofa> cjwatson, things worked great in the pull step, but I have a snap building mysql, which wants to download stuff when building. Why limit the access to pull?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Anyone with an email address can use Launchpad's builders, and we want to avoid our systems being used for malicious purposes to attack other bits of the internet.  The build step can involve basically anything, all user-controlled code.  Limiting to pull means that we have a better chance of limiting the amount of user-controlled code that can talk to the network - it has to be in snapcraft pl
<cjwatson> ugins and such.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: It would be very bad if github decided to blacklist us because somebody had managed to use Canonical's network resources to launch an attack on them, for instance.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, sure that indeed make sense
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I'll work around it :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, though note that nothing prevents users from building with in-tree plugins that utilize the pull step
<cjwatson> kyrofa: We may have to refine things, certainly.
<kyrofa> Good first pass, though
<cjwatson> kyrofa: But it's much easier if we start this way so that at least it's more obvious that you're doing something sketchy and workaroundy if you do that; far harder to lock things down later once user expectations are established.
<kyrofa> Indeed
#launchpad 2016-04-03
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> "Unable to open remote branch: Connection error: while sending OPTIONS /svnroot/model3emu/trunk/: [Errno 111] Connection refused"
<sergio-br2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/212099176/random-stuff-supermodel-supermodel-trunk.log
<sergio-br2> are there anything I can do?
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: I don't know what the problem was last July, but I just poked it to retry and it seems fine now.
<cjwatson> (https://code.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/supermodel/supermodel-trunk)
<sergio-br2> eh
<sergio-br2> ok, thanks
<sergio-br2> i tried to import again, it didn't work
<sergio-br2> weird
<sergio-br2> anyway thanks
<mitya57> Why did Launchpad add '>' to the beginning of comment text in the mail? Compare:
<mitya57> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15604071/ — mail (leading >)
<mitya57> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-flashback/+bug/1563735/comments/10 — original comment (no >)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1563735 in gnome-flashback (Ubuntu) "Recent gnome-flashback clears the background on login" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> mitya57: That's mbox escaping, which email.message.Message.as_string does by default.  Please file a bug - I think sendmail() probably wants to exercise a little more control over the details there
<cjwatson> mitya57: IOW: LP isn't deliberately doing it, but some libraries are too damned clever
<cjwatson> https://docs.python.org/2/library/email.message.html#email.message.Message.as_string
#launchpad 2017-03-27
<mapreri> umh, what's up with OOPS-42285e4cd60b7df301fb4e621594cb81 ?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-42285e4cd60b7df301fb4e621594cb81
<mapreri> (ans several other tries with different oops id)
<cjwatson> OffsiteFormPostError: https://jenkins.debian.org/manage
<mapreri> wut
<cjwatson> what on earth are you trying to do?
<wgrant> wat
<wgrant> It's XHR too
<mapreri> oh, that leaked from a addon mangling the headers I used yesterday and forgot to disable
<wgrant> A browser shouldn't have allowed that.
<mapreri> u.U
<wgrant> mapreri: Hm, that addon sounds like a very bad security hole.
<wgrant> I don't know how to configure Referer sanely in Chromium, but in Firefox you just set XOriginPolicy=trimmingPolicy=2 and it basically does what Origin will in five years.
<mapreri> well, I added Referrer: http://jenkins.debian.org/manage myself, it didn't pick it up, but my plan all along was to remove it once done
<wgrant> Ahh
<mapreri> I needed to mangle referrer for a test of mine
<mapreri> better now :)  Thanks ^^
<ricotz> hello, it seems the automatic translation export to a dedicated branch stopped working?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Always easier to check logs given an example, if you have one.
<cjwatson> Though it looks like it's semi-consistently failing on exporting https://translations.launchpad.net/josm/trunk
<cjwatson> Not all the time.  It's failed three days in a row, and the job only runs daily so that blocks everything else.  When it succeeds, that particular series takes on the order of 45 minutes to export.
<cjwatson> ~10000 messages ...
<cjwatson> wgrant: Do you know of a particular reason we don't run translations-export-to-branch at DEBUG?  Not quite easy to see where this is slow at the moment.
<cjwatson> TransactionFreeOperation might help.
<cjwatson> Though that's a bit awkward with the _findChangedPOFiles generator.
<cjwatson> ricotz: Anyway, this is a bit more than a five-minute job to sort out, so please file a bug.
<ricotz> cjwatson, I don't know about log that I could have looked at ;), just noticed after approving some new translations it wasn't exported in the later days
<ricotz> in my case https://translations.launchpad.net/plank and https://code.launchpad.net/~docky-core/plank/l10n
<cjwatson> ricotz: You couldn't have looked at it, but it's easier for us to look when we have examples to go from.
<cjwatson> ricotz: Anyway, I found it eventually, as above.
<theShirbiny> Hello, i'm running LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 add-apt-repository -y ppa:ondrej/php
<theShirbiny> i'm getting Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ondrej/php'.
<theShirbiny> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<theShirbiny> :(
<theShirbiny> restarting the docker service fixed it, no idea why
<kyrofa> Can launchpad be used to build gadget snaps?
<wgrant> kyrofa: Hm, I don't see why not, though I'm not familiar with any snapcraft specialties there.
<wgrant> cjwatson: I switch things to DEBUG whenever I see them.
<kyrofa> wgrant, good deal, just wanted to see if it was constrained
<kyrofa> wgrant, if I run into issues I'll let you know
<cjwatson> wgrant: cheers.  MP sent.
<wgrant> kyrofa: Could you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1675513 at some point? It looks like the stage-packages caching work has seriously regressed performance.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1675513 in Snapcraft "Snap builds on arm are extremely slow causing them to fail" [Undecided,New]
<kyrofa> wgrant, yeah we're looking at it now
<kyrofa> wgrant, I heard the jump was from 7 minutes to over two hours, which seems... insane
<wgrant> kyrofa: Yup. And it only dies at two hours because of the proxy auth timeout.
<wgrant> kyrofa: Let me know if you need any more info.
<kyrofa> Right, so even _more_. Yeesh
<kyrofa> wgrant, will do, thank you
<cjwatson> Hopefully you can simulate the situation with tc or similar - just slap some latency in.
<cjwatson> Something like https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/networking/netem#emulating-wide-area-network-delays maybe
<kyrofa> Thanks cjwatson, that's helpful
<kyrofa> cjwatson, my current solution is to have elopio take a look. He's in costa rica: a terrible connection to everywhere
<cjwatson> Hah
<cjwatson> My connection is terrible, but more in terms of bandwidth than latency.
<cjwatson> In this case it's the classic long fat pipe.  We have some mitigations in place for most builds, but snapcraft may manage to avoid them due to the way it handles sources.list, and in any case fetching one package per connection without keepalive seems to be pathological.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah we hit some shortcomings with the apt API
<cjwatson> Yeah, I saw that from the comment.
<cjwatson> This workaround is apparently not an unalloyed success though :)
<kyrofa> *cough*
<kyrofa> Wait... cjwatson why on earth are you awake?
<cjwatson> It's not that late here, and I'm not going to be for much longer anyway ...
<wgrant> We are strange people. That's why.
<cjwatson> Or that.
<kyrofa> wgrant, isn't it like 11am for you? :P
<wgrant> Yes but I'm also on leave :P
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<wgrant> cjwatson: This bit of snapcraft uses the proxy, I think.
<wgrant> So it bypasses the LFP workaround entirely.
<wgrant> s/the proxy/snap-proxy/
<cjwatson> I thought I vaguely remembered snap-proxy being included in the workaround, but perhaps not.
<wgrant> I don't think it was. It would be difficult to get the reverse route right due to OpenStack.
<wgrant> (not to mention that the workaround firewall is in GS2)
#launchpad 2017-03-28
<kyrofa> cjwatson, the change from before/after does not seem to be dramatic from costa rica. If I use tc to inject some latency, what would a representative number be, would you say?
<kyrofa> Also, on a tangential note, why aren't the builders in the US using us mirrors?
<wgrant> kyrofa: It's important that builds (at least in the primary archive) see the very latest copy of the archive.
<kyrofa> wgrant, ah, which is in the uk?
<wgrant> kyrofa: Yep
<wgrant> kyrofa: I wonder if the proxy authentication is also relevant here. I guess it adds another round trip.
<wgrant> Hmm
<kyrofa> Yeah perhaps so
<wgrant> Let's see if I can repro it somewhere I have shell
<sergio-br2> eh, I pushed a commit but it didn't get updated in the repo...
<sergio-br2> git
<ePierre> Hi!
<ePierre> I'm having trouble registering new projects
<ePierre> I have an "umbrella project": https://launchpad.net/certification-lab/
<ePierre> and I would like to register new projects in it:
<ePierre> https://launchpad.net/certification-lab/+newproduct
<ePierre> but when I file the different fields and click Continue
<ePierre> I am redirected to a page saying "Not allowed here
<ePierre> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you. "
<ePierre> wgrant, ^^ any idea?
<ePierre> wgrant, I need to get offline but if you have any idea, please ping tai271828_
<ePierre> thanks!
<tai271828_> \o/
<wgrant> tai271828_: Use https://launchpad.net/projects/+new instead, and add set certification-lab as the "Part of" field after creation.
 * tai271828_ is trying
<tai271828_> wgrant: thanks for the comment, but unlucky, I still failed:
<tai271828_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/H00kdGUK/
<tai271828_> wgrant: I found if I use shorter project name and I could go forward.
<tai271828_> wgrant: "Canonical Certification Mini CI (legacy)"  this does not work.    "CC Mini CI (legacy)" this works
<wgrant> tai271828_: Yeah, you can rename it after it's created. There's an issue in the project duplicate search because you can see some details of a similar project, but not all of them.
<wgrant> Changing the display name during initial creation works around it.
<tai271828_> wgrant: looks like you are talking about "title"? anyway I created an new sub project successfully, thanks!  https://launchpad.net/cc-mini-ci-legacy
<kyrofa> Do the snap builders not include lsb_release?
<kyrofa> wgrant, cjwatson that seems to be a difference between snapcraft cleanbuild and building on LP
<cjwatson> kyrofa: No, only Priority: required + Build-Essential: yes + snapcraft + bzr/git as appropriate.  You can use build-packages: lsb-release of course.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, of course. Just caught me by surprise, I figured lxd images would be just as minimal
<cjwatson> I guess they start from debootstrap's normal variant rather than the buildd variant.
#launchpad 2017-03-29
<caribou> Hi, I have yet another API question :
<caribou> I want to get bugs with a specific tag (sts-sru-needed) which are either on openstack projects or ubuntu-cloud-archive
<caribou> here is an example : https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-archive/icehouse/+bug/1323660
<caribou> Ubuntu bug 1323660 in Glance Client kilo "[SRU] Glance image properties not copied to cinder volume with glance V2 API" [High,Fix committed]
<caribou> Am I right to think that I need to query each openstack project iteratively,then the same for cloud-archive in order to find those tagged bugs ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323660 in Glance Client kilo "[SRU] Glance image properties not copied to cinder volume with glance V2 API" [High,Fix committed]
<wgrant> caribou: You can also use searchTasks on a project group, though I'm not sure if OpenStack uses https://launchpad.net/openstack religiously.
<wgrant> It's not currently possible to do a global bug search using the API.
<caribou> wgrant: then I'm curious to know how the Web search interface achieves this as if you do a search on the tag, it comes back with all the adequately tagged bugs
<wgrant> caribou: The web UI doesn't use the public API.
<caribou> wgrant: yeah, thought so
<caribou> wgrant: thanks for the info
<nottrobin> anyone know what's the best way to mirror a github repo into launchpad? Is there a guide anywhere?
<dobey> nottrobin: best way would be to use the git->git import feature on launchpad
<nottrobin> dobey: where do I find that?
<dobey> nottrobin: is there a project registered on launchpad already for the project you want to import?
<nottrobin> and does that let me keep them in sync? Or does it just do the import once?
<nottrobin> not yet
<dobey> it keeps them relatively up to date (i think imports run every X hours) (don't recall what X is right now though)
<nottrobin> ah maybe it's as simple as this: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Mirroring_repositories_from_other_sites
<nottrobin> I'll give it a go
<nottrobin> thanks
<om26er> when uploading to a ppa, dput says: Unknown upload method: ftp
<om26er> what could be the reason behind that ? note: I am behind a proxy
#launchpad 2017-03-30
<FrancisANDRE> Hello Launchpad
<FrancisANDRE> I have an issue building a recipe with git
<cjwatson> FrancisANDRE: what's the issue?
<FrancisANDRE> The log states: fatal: Couldn't find remote ref HEAD
<cjwatson> oh, the question you filed
<cjwatson> saw it but hadn't had a chance to look into it yet
<FrancisANDRE> Yes
<FrancisANDRE> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/601357
<FrancisANDRE> ok
<cjwatson> just trying to reproduce it locally now
<FrancisANDRE> ok thanks for having a look at it
<mvo> I couldn't find it on the LP help, I wonder if there is a way for the code importer from svn to also pull in the external. I'm wonderng because I would love to auto-build a snap from lp:josm but the repo has some external items it seems and those are not in the code import. wonder if there is a way to get them somehow into LP too?
<cjwatson> afraid not, I think you'd probably have to pull those in explicitly in snapcraft.yaml somehow
<mvo> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> FrancisANDRE: answered now
<mapreri> is it possible to configure a git repo to send emails with diffs to a mailing list, without having that mailing list exist as a user?
<mapreri> (user or team)
<dobey> mapreri: i don't think so
<dobey> mapreri: ie, i don't think there is any way to "subscribe" someone who is not a user/team to a "branch" on lp
<mapreri> ack
<cjwatson> Also that kind of git subscription isn't implemented yet
<mapreri> cjwatson: if that's the case, what's the "revision notification" thing I can see on the details of my subscription?
<mapreri> I now notice that before I didn't specify that I was interested in what can be called commit emails, emails for every commit containing the diff of them.
#launchpad 2017-03-31
<FrancisANDRE> Hello Launchpad
<FrancisANDRE> How can I get rid of this ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<FrancisANDRE> when building on launchpad
<cjwatson> mapreri: That's carried over from bzr and will eventually be implemented, but it doesn't mean much yet.
<cjwatson> mapreri: I mean, some minimal git subscription mails are implemented, just not anything that's per-commit.
<mapreri> cjwatson: oh, I see.  Well, looking forward to it, then :)
<cjwatson> FrancisANDRE: Hmm, that is a slightly unusual amount of noise.  Let's see ...
<cjwatson> FrancisANDRE: OK, I believe it's because your package (possibly the build/rules/global file) is setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH and discarding any previous value, rather than prepending/appending to it
<FrancisANDRE> Ah ok. so appending the old LD_LIBRARY_PATH at this point should solve the noise?
<FrancisANDRE> I will bive a try
<cjwatson> Should do
<stub> Would it be possible for a source package to install a snap as a build dependency? Or would Launchpad likely choke on that due to build environment restrictions?
<cjwatson> At present it'd choke.  It would require some thought.
<cjwatson> It's not clear how it would work wrt chroots.
<wgrant> Not to mention the technical questions, that would also totally destroy any kind of reproducibility.
<cjwatson> It may be acceptable for builds of snaps themselves.
<cjwatson> e.g. a snapcraft plugin that decided to install a snap
<cjwatson> I think we talk to the store via the snap-proxy so it'd only be possible for snap builds anyway.
<cjwatson> (I do wish snap builds did more pinning though.)
<wgrant> Oh for snap builds maaaaaaybe, but not for source package builds.
<stub> As an alternative approach, it might be possible to convert a .snap to a source package which builds to a binary package with the snap embedded and a install script that snap installs it
<stub> goal here being to distribute software built with a snapped compiler via PPA
<cjwatson> stub: The problem is that snap install is unlikely to work as it stands.
<cjwatson> A binary package workaround doesn't help.
<cjwatson> Snap builds can talk to the store (we did that for classic builds), but at present classic builds only need to be able to unpack the core snap to /snap/core/current/, not to actually have snap install working.
<stub> At what point does it fail? The .snap should get passed through pristine to the point 'snap install' is run
<cjwatson> snapd isn't running.
<stub> The install would be run when the binary package is installed
<cjwatson> Getting it running would require some acrobatics to make sure it's all shut down properly, etc.
<stub> No snapd is needed when building the binary package
<cjwatson> It sure is if you want snap install to work.
<cjwatson> This binary package hack doesn't solve any existing problem on Launchpad builds.
<cjwatson> So let's ignore it.
<cjwatson> Well, I mean it might solve a PPA distribution problem, sure, that much would be OK.
<stub> No, it is an alternative approach if we can't get builders to install snap dependencies
<cjwatson> I think we're likely to need to solve that problem at some point.
<stub> Ideally I'd like the equivalent in the snap store, and was just considering ugly hacks to avoid waiting.
<cjwatson> But the PPA distribution approach still wouldn't allow those packages to be used as a build-dependency.
<stub> Yes. And TBH we probably don't want to invest time in snaps as build-dependencies.
<cjwatson> It would certainly be a ton of work.
<cjwatson> I'd rather have the relationship be one-way, myself.
<stub> +1
#launchpad 2017-04-01
<supernets> 4,12THIS NETWORK IS BLOWJOBS! GET ON SUPERNETS FOR COLD HARD CHATS NOW
<supernets> 1,12 1,0 4  1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0   1,12   1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0  1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0   1,12   1,0   1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0     1,12
<supernets> 1,12 4 1,0 1,12  1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12     1,0 1,12   1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12  1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12    1,0 1,12  1,0 1,12     1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12
<supernets> 1,12 4 1,0 1,12  1,0  1,12  1,0 1,12     1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0  1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12  1,0 1,12  1,0   1,12   1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0  1,12  1,0 1,12  1,0  1,12
<supernets> 4,12 1 1,0 1,12  1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12       1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12   1,0 1,12  1,0 12,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12    1,0 1,12    1,0 1,12   1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12   1,0 1,12
<supernets> 4,12 1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12   1,0  1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0   1,12  1,0 1,12  1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0   1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0 1,12 1,0     1,12
<supernets> 4,12IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG | PORT 6667/6697 (SSL) | #SUPERBOWL | IPV6 READY
<supernets>   
<supernets> JanC beisner morphis_ heroux dasjoe Laney alexlist hggdh philipballew pbek apw oanson ddstreet hloeung ackk cmars jelmer teward camako OerHeks demonimin vila pipedream djinni hyperair slackner NikitaKonovalov mitya57 benjaoming mapreri chrisccoulson tolecnal b-rad Ribesg Mez_ signed8bit_Zzz maxb
<supernets> mthaddon tai271828_ glebihan theShirbiny rmk jose janluca Lloyd PaulW2U ggherdov` mdeslaur Ionic cpaelzer Logan zoktar ubot9 grumble glebihan_ tgm4883 sakrecoer nesthib verterok gpolitis me4oslav sajoupa tsimonq2 mwhudson funnel Vorpal ubot5 DaGardner SXX cyphermox lifeless jamesh rbasak elijah
<supernets> ulkesh axino igitoor Saviq shadeslayer Odd_Bloke ajmitch_ pleia2 edux Noskcaj persia davmor2 DarinMiller Peng smoser newell rvba clivejo acheronuk micahg wgrant andyrock DedSec EchoFog MissionCritical nickoe anthonyf` ubuntulog_ caraka elmo chiluk nhandler chihchun_afk ahoneybun blr wxl deanman
<supernets> lamont fungi TRB143 pjdc StevenK tacocat thomi dupondje Dmitrii-Sh FourDollars tasdomas anteaya bdmurray marcoceppi flexiondotorg om26er Ursinha mpontillo mancdaz zeestrat cprov daker tintou yofel Trevinho DLange askhl Flow86 jefferai md_5 kyrofa caribou dgadomski psivaa czchen coreycb xnox yena_
<mapreri> I see the submitter has already been nuked, can you also make lp #1678481 disappear? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1678481 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "Aol Mail techncial helpdesk 1888**406*4114 Customer support number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678481
<mapreri> (can I do that myself in this case?  ISTR reading that you prefer to move bugs to null-and-void yourself)
<cjwatson> mapreri: better if we do it, yes; done now
#launchpad 2018-03-26
<antenore> Hi all. I'm looking for documentation that explain how to structure project in order that is PPA and Ubuntu "compliant". In particular I'd like my project translations, currently under remmina/po , are found and imported automatically. Was looking in the PPA doc but didn't find it
<antenore> I understand that this is possible from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TranslationLifecycle#Import_to_Launchpad_translations but I cannot find informations on ehre the build process expect the translations
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TranslationLifecycle#Import_to_Launchpad_translations only applies to packages in Ubuntu main and restricted which are used as input for language packs, not for example PPA builds.
<cjwatson> If you're talking about Launchpad's support for automatically importing translations from a Bazaar branch, then that's https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportPolicy
<cjwatson> In general, it doesn't much matter which directory in your package the translations are in - where we import translations automatically, we'll do that from any subdirectory
<antenore> cjwatson: thanks. well both of those. remmina is on github and imported to launchpad. Ubuntu and Debian are imported and built don't know how, but I think should respect some sort of default layout. I think you actually answered my question ^^
<antenore> no... it's not clear :-P
<cjwatson> lp:remmina seems to have nothing much to do with anything on github
<cjwatson> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/remmina is picked up from the packages in Ubuntu, though
<cjwatson> (since remmina is in main)
<antenore> The PPA is this https://code.launchpad.net/~remmina-ppa-team/+git
<cjwatson> So at the moment we don't support importing translations from Git repositories on Launchpad
<cjwatson> This is a gap, and one I'd like to fix, but the current situation is that translations imports only work from Bazaar
<cjwatson> You could set up a Git-to-Bazaar import purely for the purposes of translations imports
<antenore> ok, no problems, thanks. I'll see what I can do. Actually we already do some git2bazaar stuff
<cjwatson> (I've done some initial work on fixing that, i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad-buildd/ttb-git/+merge/341389, but there's a fair bit more to do)
<antenore> than if someone will update the translations on launchpad, with web interface, i'll have to do the import the other way around right?
<cjwatson> That's right.  You'd have to do that anyway - LP isn't going to be able to automatically push translations to GitHub for you
<cjwatson> We may at some point have support for pushing translations directly to a Git branch hosted on LP, but unlikely for one hosted remotely
<antenore> ok, thanks. have to go.
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to recompile hplip from bionic into xenial in a ppa in order to be able to install newer printers in schools. I got:
<alkisg>  sbuild-build-depends-hplip-dummy : Depends: debhelper (>= 10.2.5~) but it is not going to be installed
<alkisg> Can I somehow pull a newer debhelper there?
<alkisg> In https://launchpad.net/~alkisg/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+edit-dependencies, I did check "Backports"
<cjwatson> You might have to build one yourself.  But it's almost certainly easier to figure out which newer feature from bionic's debhelper is being used so that you can unwind that and use xenial's debhelper instead.
<alkisg> cjwatson: I think no new feature is used, it's just the usual "oh a new debhelper is out, let's update all our packages to depend on that" :/
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll try to build one myself. I can't just upload a newer debhelper into my ppa and use it, can I?
<cjwatson> alkisg: You can; you may have difficulty getting it to build/install, though, since AIUI new debhelper also wants new dpkg
<alkisg> Is it possible to request a size increase to e.g. 4 GB for our "Greek schools" PPA? We're using 2 out of 2 GB, and it's getting harder to free up space... https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages PPA?
<cjwatson> alkisg: Done
<alkisg> cjwatson: thank you very much dear sir :)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I'm close to running into the 2 GB limit on https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/security-test-builds - I use that to test security updates before I hand them to the security team. Could I get a bump to 5 GB please?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: sure - done
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks!
<ricotz> hi, looks like a bunch of x86 builders are stuck in Cleaning
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, ^
<nacc> cjwatson: fyi, we're almost fully 20% phased of main now; 1801 packages imported out of 1812, and i think we might be up to about 11 failures (9 understood to be the same underlying issue and 2 that we've now blacklisted due to the size of the repo)
<nacc> cjwatson: if you want to check the disk consumption (evolution is still importing right now, but I don't think it hsould affect our final number too too mcuh)
<cjwatson> ricotz: resetting
<cjwatson> nacc: 1002 GB free
<cjwatson> nacc: so that's pretty close to the growth rate for 2% -> 10%
<nacc> cjwatson: nice, thanks!
<nacc> rbasak: --^ fyi
#launchpad 2018-03-27
<sfilatov> Hi! I'm trying to log into launchpad and I'm getting 500s. I have this issue for at least a week.
<sfilatov> Can anyone from the support help me?
<sfilatov> my email is s.s.filatov94@gmail.com
<wgrant> sfilatov: There'll be an OOPS ID on the 500 page.
<sfilatov> yep,  OOPS-3c9c58b21271d00b3b25cd82ce099ffb
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3c9c58b21271d00b3b25cd82ce099ffb
<wgrant> sfilatov: It looks like you have two Ubuntu One accounts, with different gmail.com addresses. Both of those addresses are associated with https://launchpad.net/~filatecs
<wgrant> You might want to delete your s.s.filatov Ubuntu One account (if you haven't used it for anything else yet), and add that address to your other Ubuntu One account..
<sfilatov> thx, I'll try!
<bladernr> Hey, could someone help me sort out what I think is a recipe issue? I think I may just have a wonky recipe (I'm really unfamiliar with recipes) https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5KJWPxt7ck/
<nacc> bladernr: isn't it saying revno is not valid?
<bladernr> nacc, thanks... yes, it was apparently that obvious. Recipe now fixed.
<nacc> bladernr: :)
<nacc> cjwatson: just as an fyi, 50% phasing run has started
<cjwatson> thanks
#launchpad 2018-03-28
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what's going on with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 ? It's not published yet
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: Ah, hm, awkward.  I guess nothing caused it to catch up after yesterday's publisher outage.
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: Let me do a bit of a scan and see what I can do.
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: Actually, looks like a Contents update prodded it into action about four minutes after you asked :-)
<cjwatson> Though rmadison doesn't report it ...
<cjwatson> Bah, the tech board is distressingly non-timezone-diverse
<wgrant> cjwatson: For what do you need the ubuntu owner?
<cjwatson> wgrant: IArchive.markSuiteDirty
<cjwatson> probably ought to be under Append rather than Edit
<wgrant> Ah
<cjwatson> Yesterday's publisher outage meant that several suites were incompletely published.  I've scanned logs and have a list of candidates; markSuiteDirty will cause them to be republished.
<cjwatson> I'll find an op.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: It should recover in a bit now.  (After no doubt some redundant work, but I decided it was better to make sure.)
<cjwatson> I'll check back later.
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, awesome, thanks!
<joelkraehemann_> hi all
<joelkraehemann_> are lintian errors a problem as doing dput to PPA?
<joelkraehemann_> I just added a new GPG key to launchpad, when is it recognized as doing dput?
<cjwatson> joelkraehemann_: Most lintian errors are not a problem, though a few will overlap with correctness checks done by Launchpad; in the latter case you'll get a rejection message.  New GPG keys should be recognised immediately.
#launchpad 2018-03-29
<Saviq> hey, can we please have ppa:mir-team/rc size bumped? seems we've too much RC churn and gone over the 16GB we had allocated...
<cjwatson> mir-test-tools-dbgsym is impressively overweight
<cjwatson> Saviq: bumped to 24GiB, but it might be worth some time seeing if mir-test-tools-dbgsym really needs to be quite that large
<Saviq> cjwatson: indeed, thanks
#launchpad 2018-03-30
<ehoover> I reported a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1759920) about a kernel/microcode issue that affects both Artful and Xenial and trying to add Xenial to the "also affects" list results in an "Oops", would someone else mind giving it a try and see if I'm doing something wrong?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes locks up at login screen(w/ linux-image-4.13.0-37-generic)" [High,Confirmed]
<kyrofa> cjwatson, any chance you have the power to retry this upload for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+snap/snapcraft/+build/177313
<cjwatson> ehoover: best thing is to quote the oops id that you're given, since its purpose is to communicate information to developers
<cjwatson> kyrofa: not super-convinced that that error is transient, but I've retried anyway
<kyrofa> cjwatson, thank you, if it fails again we'll survive
<cjwatson> kyrofa: seems to have succeeded, so what do I know
<kyrofa> Hey! Alright, nice
<bladernr> Hey, can someone tell me why git-commit is not expanding in my recipe?  according to this https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Specifying_revisions git-commit is a valid variable
<bladernr> but what it doesn't say is whether that's valid for version 0.3, is there a new recipe version I should be using instead?
<bladernr> oh... nevermind, 0.4 for git
<bladernr> I see it now, it was lost in the text...
<nacc> bladernr: :)
<nacc> bladernr: was just about to say
<ehoover> cjwatson: my oops id is OOPS-8493dcf8b62ec1587896280d33c4aa71 , who should I send this to?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8493dcf8b62ec1587896280d33c4aa71
<cjwatson> ehoover: Ah, so you can't use "Also affects" to do this, you need to use "Nominate to series" or "Target to series" depending on your privileges.  Do you have either of those?
<cjwatson> ehoover: (It's a bug that it OOPSes; feel free to file that on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad, quoting the OOPS ID.  But at best it would just refuse more gracefully.)
<ehoover> cjwatson: ah, okay - I thought I was allowed to do that since I made the bug
<ehoover> cjwatson: and no, I do not have nominate or target options - oh well, I'm sure the person responding will do it if it matters :)
<ehoover> thanks for the help though, I'll go ahead and file a launchpad bug once I get a chance so that others do not get confused :)
<cjwatson> ehoover: I've targeted it to xenial for you now
<ehoover> cjwatson: awesome, thanks - hopefully we can figure this out before it affects too many people :)
<bladernr> eh... so still having trouble with a recipe... sigh...
<bladernr> So I have a project that was originally bzr based, and was moved to git, but the bzr trees are still there.
<bladernr> If I go to the git tree: https://code.launchpad.net/~hardware-certification/maas-cert-server/+git/maas-cert-server/+ref/master and create a new recipe
<bladernr> once I save the recipe, the recipe is instead linked to the old bzr trunk and lp changes git-build-recipe in my recipe to bzr-builder
<bladernr> what's a guy need to do to build a PPA recipe for a git tree?
<bladernr> (or more accurately, what the heck have I screwed up :/ )
<cjwatson> bladernr: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924, which has a workaround
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "Source package recipes prefer Bazaar when lp:$foo alias is VCS-ambiguous" [High,Triaged]
<bladernr> cjwatson, thanks, I've been running around in circles with that for the last half-hour or so.  The workaround did indeed fix it.
#launchpad 2018-03-31
<aleksandr-g> hi, I'm getting a timeout error when try to upload a package to my PPA
<aleksandr-g> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):   Uploading ulauncher_4.0.7.r0-0ubuntu1ppa1~xenial.dsc: [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<aleksandr-g> is this a known issue?
<cjwatson> aleksandr-g: No, but chances of any investigation over the Easter weekend are low to nil - try using SFTP instead of FTP?
<aleksandr-g> Thanks for a quick reply. I guess I'm going to wait until Monday then. Don't want to change my automation scripts
<cjwatson> I at least am off until Tuesday
<cjwatson> And even then it might very well be a problem somewhere on the network path between you and ppa.launchpad.net - very tricky to debug
<aleksandr-g> In cast that helps, I'm running "dput ppa:agornostal/ulauncher /tmp/ulauncher_4.0.7.r0-0ubuntu1ppa1~xenial_source.changes" from Travis CI
<cjwatson> Ah, we have heard of some problems specifically from Travis
<cjwatson> It's not currently clear whose end the problem is on
<aleksandr-g> did you hear about that recently (like a few days ago)?
<cjwatson> In the last week or two
<aleksandr-g> I'm trying to understand what are the chances that this problem will be fixed next week
<cjwatson> I have no idea, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> Since we don't currently know which end the problem is on, or if it's somewhere in the middle.  Likely need to enlist some sysadmin help
<cjwatson> I don't believe our FTP service is broken in general - I tested it after we first heard of problems from Travis and it was working fine for me
<cjwatson> Anyway, I need to go and do some house-cleaning, I'm afraid
<aleksandr-g> Do you know if there is an easy change to make dput use SFTP?
<aleksandr-g> ah, sure
<aleksandr-g> thanks for the help
#launchpad 2018-04-01
<acheronuk> x86 builders need a sharp poke if anyone is randomly about and can do it
<cjwatson> done
<acheronuk> ooh. thanks. :)
#launchpad 2019-03-25
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: staging.launchpad.net down pending repair of upgrade bug | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> ^- my fault, hopefully fixed by tomorrow
#launchpad 2019-03-26
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> I'd like to import some old patches from a mailing list into git
<GyrosGeier> I no longer have the mail, but they are still in the archive
<GyrosGeier> can I get a text-only mail somewhere from lists.launchpad.net?
<cjwatson> If you file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad then we can normally arrange to ship out an export
<GyrosGeier> it's just three mails or so
<cjwatson> (I'd really prefer this to be self-service, but right now it isn't and is unlikely to be at least until we get onto Mailman 3)
<GyrosGeier> so quicker done manually
<GyrosGeier> so there is nothing like "exchange the 'html' suffix with 'txt'"
<cjwatson> I'm not aware of a way to convince lists.launchpad.net to serve text versions of individual mails, unfortunately
<GyrosGeier> (which I've already tried)
<cjwatson> The existing Mailman integration is *really* crusty and due for a rewrite
<GyrosGeier> mmh
<GyrosGeier> okay, I'll just do it manually then
<GyrosGeier> thanks
<cjwatson> np, sorry
#launchpad 2019-03-29
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I could be wrong, but at a glance a lot of build jobs look stalled?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: thanks, should be recovering now
#launchpad 2019-03-30
<brlin> https://staging.launchpad.net is currently down
#launchpad 2019-03-31
<cjwatson> brlin: staging is down every weekend for automatic restoration of the latest database dump from production.  It's a very big DB and usually takes most of the weekend to restore.
<brlin> @cjwatson Thanks for the explaination
